# Fertility Challenged Graduates - Fall/Winter 2014



## iixivboots (Apr 11, 2008)

*:flower Fall & Winter 2014:cold 
*
This is a thread for those who have "graduated" from The Fertility Challenged Thread

Previous thread:Spring/Summer 2014 Graduates Thread


*Due in November 2014*
*autumnlaughing* - EDD Nov 15 - expecting baby #1 after 6 years, thanks to IVF









*Due in December 2014*
*mainebaby*- EDD Dec 8 - expecting baby #1 after 9 years, thanks to IVF









*Due in February 2015*
*milk8shake* - keeping baby in as long as possible!








*iixivboots* - EDD early Feb - expecting babies 2 and 3















*tracyamber*- EDD Feb 7 - expecting baby #2 after TTC since December 2012 through IVF with no success. With a change of clinic we had success on June 6, 2014!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*kewpie80* - EDD Feb 17 (Babies #3 and #4 )















*alivewithyou*- EDD Feb 25 - expecting baby #1 after 8 months of trying and one miscarriage









*Due in April 2015*

*silverbird* - EDD April
*chuord* - EDD April 24 - expecting #1 & 2 after IVF

*Due in May 2015*

*adiejan* - EDD May 1 - expecting #1 & 2 identical twins thanks to IVF after 6 years of TTC and 2 losses

*Due in June 2015
*
*toothfairy2be* - expecting #1 and #2 , rainbow babies after 4 1/2 years TTC, 2 miscarriages and 2 chemical pregnancies
*Littlekind* - EDD late June, expecting #2 after repeat miscarriages

*BABIES!!*
*Sourire* - Liliana







, born May 8, 2014
*Laggie* - Casey







& Jasper







, born August 16, 2014
*monkeyscience*- Baby Yummy :girlbaby born October 6, 2014
*NaturallyMo*http://www.mothering.com/community/u/227916/naturallymo - Miles







born November 4, 2014
 *Xerxella* - Matt and Billy :boybaby:boybaby born November 18, 2014​


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

I'll be the first because I just posted on the last thread and suddenly there is a new thread. Now I have to remember how to subscribe.
Thanks @iixivboots for doing this and I hope too you are around a bit more as I do like hearing about what is happening with you too!!!

And we are in the same due date club!!


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

I'll repost my thoughts because I didn't realize there was a new thread until after I posted!

@alivewithyou - good luck on Thursday! And I hope DH gets that job. I've always wanted to be a stay at home mom! 
@iixivboots - thanks for taking on thread keeper duties!!!! That's awesome. And congrats on 20 weeks !!!!! Wow, there are alot of 20 weekers around here. 
@Milk8shake - congrats on 20+ !!!!!! 24 is a good next goal. What day is your appointment next week? I need to know when to stalk you more precisely..... 
@tracyamber - Good luck on Thursday!!!!! It's a busy week around here! PS: Aren't we automatically subscribed because we posted here?

To everyone - So what again is the problem with the right side sleeping? I know back sleeping cuts off blood flow and left is best. I'm typically a left side sleeper anyways, so it's no big deal for me.


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks for the new thread!

Back to my personals attempt, because really, sleep is overrated.
@iixivboots - Again, thank you. And I like that you included a link to the previous thread. You rock! :thumb My ds also measured a week or so ahead at our anatomy scan - he came out 22" long, so you might have some tall babies in there! This baby measured spot on, which was my first definitive clue she might be a girl. Still very curious how big she is now, though! Re: depression - I recently went to a seminar the local hospital had about Seasonal Affective Disorder (SAD), since that's a major concern of mine about living this far north. (I do NOT have fond memories of my 4 winters in Chicago, and not just because of the weather.) Ironically, as the presenter was going over the diagnostic criteria for SAD, I started checking things off in my head... and realized I am probably ALREADY depressed.  Which isn't surprising, given my history and how I've been feeling recently, but it was a surprise to be confronted by it so baldly - the checklist was straight out of the DSM-5, not some sort of self-diagnostic quiz. Anywho, just want you to know you aren't alone. I'm anxious about coping with two kids, so I can only imagine the challenges of 3! But I have also learned that as a parent, you do what you have to do, whatever it takes. Not always with a great deal of grace or poise, not always in the way you wish you could, but in a way that keeps everyone alive and reasonably emotionally unscarred. Good luck with your GTT - I barely passed mine, and only because my doc was using the less-stringent criteria. (And possibly because it took the techs about 15 extra minutes to get my blood drawn.) I've worried a little that maybe I really do have GD, but the funny thing is I was spilling sugar into my urine every visit up through the one just after my GTT (I think), and it's been clean since. So I figure I am okay. I can't remember - did you have GD with your son? 24 weeks is an exciting milestone - it will get here soon!
@tracyamber - Are you getting excited for your scan? Glad it's early so you don't have to spend the whole day worrying about it. It's several hours from home, though, right? So it might be a bit before we get an update? Sorry if the right/left talk left you unsettled. I really do believe that your body will tell you if you need to shift. Mine certainly does! I can't even sit too reclined sometimes because it makes me feel all weird and woozy. I'm pretty sure my uterus is positioned so it easily squashes some important veins these days.  Ironically, laying on my back is often fine, at least for awhile. And I've always got at least 3 pillows, if not 4 or 5, helping me to get comfortable. I really should have sprung for one of those massive U-shaped pillows, but I was afraid dh would end up on the floor!

Geeze, now I'm getting tired and a bunch more responses have popped up just while I was typing this! (Okay, and while I was for some reason clicking through the pictures of our trip to Hawaii two years ago, and baby pics of ds from 2-4 months...) Seems like I'm not the only one awake! But I think I'm going to leave it at that for now. Except for... 1 hour left, @Xerxella ! You have done it, lady. I think your next goal should be 28 weeks - I remember reading somewhere there's a big jump in viability then. But now I can't find that chart. Every chart I look at says something different.  If you haven't already seen it, this website is a pretty cool (and positive) look at premature babies by week - it focuses on what they have going for them, and has links to stories (also positive) of babies born at that gestation.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@monkeyscience
Oh my, I think I'm going to have the insomnia too in my last trimester. I did last time too. I also remember I could not get comfortable in bed and often slept on the couch almost completely propped up and watching netflix all night. It funny how things change when you have a toddler. We co sleep and there is no way he'd let me not sleep with him, and I can't afford to stay up all night as I am with him all day. Good grief!!! What will I do?? I love in one post you said you were wanting to sell you ds on eBay and I laughed so hard. I feel like that sometimes about my ds. Pregnancy is just so different when you have toddlers.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## adiejan (Mar 3, 2013)

Uhhhh posted this on the old thread! Sorry...here it is again! @Xerxella - your "date" comment made me lol for real!! Good luck tomorrow...what time do you go in? I am so glad you've made it to 24 weeks and I hope you get to keep moving that goal post.

@iivixboots-thanks for taking over the thread keeper position. Also congrats on 20 weeks! @Milk8shake -how was that cake mama? I'm glad you have a next goal and that the little dude keeps kicking you!! He's probably saying "hey mom, don't worry I'm ok, I just keep kicking your insides." @alivewithyou -good luck with your anatomy scan...I hope there are no sprouting penises. Your message made me cry it was so sweet. You're right they aren't here for no reason! @chuord -I would love any energy you can send me and these sweet babies. I truly appreciate it. You are so amazing for dedicating so many of your thoughts to all of us. You are a pretty incredible woman! @tracyamber -how are you feeling about things? Are you nervous for thurs or feeling ok? I'll be stalking you!! (This may be the only place I can say that and not sound totally creepy.) @kewpie80 -thinking of you! Are you hanging in there?

AFM: so nervous and somewhat prepared for PTSD symptoms tomorrow. This will be my first OB appointment at the exact time of our last loss. Trying to stay positive and remind myself this is different! Any positive/non anxious vibes you could send my way would be greatly appreciated!

Oh and I just started crying for a very insane reason! dh was scratching my back because I feel like crap! When my 4.5lb yorkie climbed on my back and started licking me. I kept asking dh to get him off...he only laughed. I cried...yes pretty nutso!!! wtf!


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@adiejan
(((((((((Hugs hugs. I will be thinking of you. I'm expecting only good news.))))))

Now I feel like I should repost my post from the other thread. Is there an easy way?? Can I just copy/paste?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Tracy and adie - done!! Adding you to the list xxx
Good luck with all the appointments this week - soo exciting!!!! I'm looking forward to all the good news. Just think 4 more weeks and most of this thread will be viable - that will be a celebration week 
I'm going in Friday for a quick one (nothing exciting) just I'm allowed (by fertility clinic) to start weaning on Friday... However Ob doesn't want me to till she sees me - an guessing she wants to scan and check placenta's (or is it placenti lol) are working... I'm not waiting another 2 weeks if I don't have to!


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

adiejan said:


> @Xerxella - your "date" comment made me lol for real!!


Ahahahah me too! I meant to say that your DH is not the only deprived one, X! Believe it or not, my hubs has not had any action since this baby was conceived, and that is certainly not gonna change until Parasite has made his arrival. #poorhusband


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

Milk8shake said:


> Ahahahah me too! I meant to say that your DH is not the only deprived one, X! Believe it or not, my hubs has not had any action since this baby was conceived, and that is certainly not gonna change until Parasite has made his arrival. #poorhusband


Yeah! I've been deprived too!!! At least he gets the big O once in awhile. I'm too afraid to get that !!!! (Was that an over share?).

Anyways, AAM - I'll share pictures later, but everything is basically the same, both good and bad. It seems like I'll be going to Cincinnati in the next couple weeks because they're the closest hospital with the ability to treat B.


----------



## kewpie80 (Nov 24, 2010)

I somehow missed that there was a new thread. Here are my 2 posts I made this morning in the old thread ----

TF - Congrats!!!! I hope it's a nice long boring/uneventful 9 months for you!



I'm holding up just fine about my son. What I thought was the beginning of a migraine on Friday was actually a stomach virus that knocked me on my butt. My husband also left for a 2 week business trip this weekend, so being incredibly sick and getting him ready and then being alone with 2 toddlers made for a really rough time. I'm starting to feel like myself again today.

As for my son, I'm feeling ok with it. I posted about his condition on facebook and asked if anyone had experience with it. I had 16 people respond by either PM or comment. Of the 16, 3 did not need surgery and 13 did. Despite webmd and other sites saying most close up on their own, the fact that that many babies needed surgery has me concerned. Those rates are high.

I'm no stranger to handing a baby off to a surgeon. My oldest son has a congenital eye deformity and is blind. At first, they told us it was retinal cancer when he was 2 weeks old. He's been put under anesthesia many times for his eye, the first being when he was 2 weeks. It never gets easier. I hate the idea of having a second child go through that, especially when having to open his chest.. 

The parents who said their kids did need surgery, most said that the surgeries ended by age 2, so that's something. I'm just trying to stay positive until we hear from the cardiologist. My appt with him will be on either nov 2nd or 5th. I can't remember which it is right now. I am probably fretting over nothing and he'll be fine.


----------



## kewpie80 (Nov 24, 2010)

Forgot to include the pictures from last week of our boys.


----------



## kewpie80 (Nov 24, 2010)

Xerxella said:


> Yeah! I've been deprived too!!! At least he gets the big O once in awhile. I'm too afraid to get that !!!! (Was that an over share?).


<------ same boat here. I've actually had frisky dreams and then wake up panicked cause I'm afraid things went "too far" in my dream and I worry about the babies. *ahem* Oh well, plenty of time for sex after babies are born....oh wait... :grin:


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

@adiejan - thinking of you today. Any news?


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@monkeyscience
Are you having that baby today??

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Okay, NOW you can accuse me of nesting. So far I've washed the towels, sheets + whites, baby diapers, and have the darks in the washer. Still want to wash all the rugs and my baby carriers. And I made the bed for the first time in months. But I'm pretty sure I'll make my goal of no September baby. If I do end up with a September baby, I'll at least have the consolation of a <5 hour labor, 'cause I'm certainly not in labor right now!


----------



## adiejan (Mar 3, 2013)

Hey everyone! things went very well today! Both babies are looking great and have great little beating hearts! Dh and I were so traumatized from last time that a wave of relief washed over us as soon as we heard everything looks good! My OB is pretty sure she saw a membrane between the babies and I'm pretty sure we saw it too. However, we will see an MFM in a few weeks to see if they are mono/di or mono/mono. So relieved...thanks for all of the support ladies!


----------



## kewpie80 (Nov 24, 2010)

adiejan said:


> Hey everyone! things went very well today! Both babies are looking great and have great little beating hearts! Dh and I were so traumatized from last time that a wave of relief washed over us as soon as we heard everything looks good! My OB is pretty sure she saw a membrane between the babies and I'm pretty sure we saw it too. However, we will see an MFM in a few weeks to see if they are mono/di or mono/mono. So relieved...thanks for all of the support ladies!


I'm so glad things are looking good!


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

adiejan said:


> Hey everyone! things went very well today! Both babies are looking great and have great little beating hearts! Dh and I were so traumatized from last time that a wave of relief washed over us as soon as we heard everything looks good! My OB is pretty sure she saw a membrane between the babies and I'm pretty sure we saw it too. However, we will see an MFM in a few weeks to see if they are mono/di or mono/mono. So relieved...thanks for all of the support ladies!


So glad to hear.


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Yay, Adie! And I'm glad it looks like they might be mono/di, since that is safer. Hooray for making it this far!


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

@adiejan, great news about your scan. It can be all a bit PTSD with scans - my DH gave himself a massive migraine before our nuchal scan because he was _so_ stressed. Once we saw the hearbeat, he reckons the headache just disappeared! Glad that you are going to check in with an MFM soon too!

@kewpie80 - I had my first "frisky" dream over the weekend, and I woke up with a real fright! At least we can all sympathise with each others deprivation!

@monkeyscience - I'm jealous of your nesting! By the way, it's already October here, so it's an October baby as far as I'm concerned!


----------



## adiejan (Mar 3, 2013)

@Xerxella, @Milk8shake, and @kewpie80- glad to know I'm not alone on the dry spell! Those frisky dreams really are the worst...I even had one where in my dream I said this can't happen I'm "with child"....uhhhh like I'd ever say that!! Poor hubby, maybe one day we can act married again


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Adie - great news!!! Glad you got all the reassurance you wanted 
I cried at the first scan - the relief of knowing it's not in your head!
Monkey - ditto on what milkshake said - it's an October baby already lol.
Yes, what is it about this whole process that makes us so scared of sex - both dh and I are into abstaining right now too... Dreams not too bad yet but definitely racier than my normal!
Tracy - when's your scan?


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@adiejan
Glad everything went well, told ya  @chuord
No sex here
My scan is on Thursday. @alivewithyou has an appointment on Thursday as well.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Uhh... pregnancy never turned me or my dh off to sex. Just sayin'. (Though I realize some of you are obviously under doctor's orders.) I think we would both go crazy if we didn't have sex for 9 months. (Actually, I _know_ my dh would never put up with getting _no_ action, based on how things went while I was recovering from having our son...) It's been really frustrating this pregnancy, though, because between the toddler, the moving, and dh's new work schedule, I've been left so very frisky and alone far too many times... :'(

Anyway, that's WAY enough TMI for one post. 30 minutes until it's officially October in MY time zone. I should really go to sleep...


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Argh, meant to say earlier @Xerxella - I'm glad things aren't worse, I'm sorry they aren't better. But still so excited you've made it to 24 weeks! I'm assuming you're talking about post-birth treatment in Cincinnati, not pre-birth? And really, with all the hospitals/medical schools in Chicago, Cincinnati is better? Weird. Do you know anyone there you can stay with? Will your dh and kids be coming? Let us know when you feel up to it.


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

Wow so much news! That's so funny that a lot of people are in the same boat ( ssshhhh ) s-e-x wise.... Lol. @monkeyscience - it didn't slow us down until the cervix scare. That put the brakes on everything. 
@adiejan -That VERY good news. Mo/di are way safer than mo/mo. And the fact that you saw 2yolk sacs initially is also a good sign. Very good news.

Good luck @tracyamber and @alivewithyou with your scans tomorrow! And get lots of pictures for us!!! 
@monkeyscience - Happy October baby!!!!

To anyone - No, we're looking at Cincinnati prenatally. They're the closest place for prenatal surgery. (It really sucks that a city as big as Chicago has nowhere for prenatal surgery!). Cincinnati is the 3rd best children's hospital in the US. And, since they're only a 5 hour drive away, we'll go there for a consult on the best course of action on B. If everything goes well, they'll treat B prenatally and I'll come back to Chicago to give birth. Hopefully, I won't give birth in Cincinnati, but that's certainly a possibility I'll have to consider.


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

Major rant ahead: 

The tech and doc freaked DH out.  So imagine a slightly inflated balloon. And, you know how there's that U shaped space right next to the knot in the bottom of the balloon? It's looked like this since we first checked at 18 weeks. Well that's how my uterus looks. The knot is my cerclage. The U shaped space is supposed to be completely closed. So, 2 weeks ago A had his feet in the U shaped space and this time he had his head in the U shaped space. 

Now, I get that they can't see that well that deep into my uterus. BUT, the tech looks at his head and rushes out and obviously tells the doc that his head is in my vagina. The doc comes in and starts saying all this and how if she even looks she could break my water and start labor and so lets get the steroid shots and wait a couple days then look. And I'm like "WAIT ONE MINUTE!!!" So, you're telling me, that this kid has broken through TWO cerclages (they put 2 in) without any pain or bleeding or discharge or pressure and has caused my cervix to dilate and his head is now in my vagina without me knowing?!!!!! Um no. Why don't we look again. 

So, they redo my external u/s and decide, oh, yes. There's the cerclage and there's the cervix and everything seems like it was. It's just that he's head down. 

They caused DH to completely freak out. So, I had to spend the next couple hours talking him down. And, now since he's paranoid he's sure I'm pale and he's taking tomorrow off to spending with me. Which is nice, but there's really no change. They really freaked him out. 

Docs really piss me off sometimes. I'm a calm, realistic person. I can take bad news and get it. I don't stick my head in the sand and be all Susie Sunshine. But, don't tell me there's a head the size of a softball in my vagina and I don't know it!!!!! That's ridiculous. I think anyone here who's not an adult film star would know if there's a softball in their vagina!!!! And they completely freaked DH out for no reason. He's on edge enough as it is. That poor guy. I'm pretty pissed off. 

I hate doctors sometimes.


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

X - Ugh. Sorry about your dh.  Mine is easily freaked out, too. When I told him about my PCOS diagnosis, he asked if I was going to die! I had wondered about prenatal surgery, but since you hadn't mentioned it before, I thought maybe it wasn't an option. It would be awesome if they could do something to help Baby B, though obviously there's a lot of risks involved. I still remember the first time I saw a documentary about fetal surgery - I think it's one of the most awe-inspiring medical advances ever. In fact, I didn't want to leave Texas without doing my 20-week ultrasound because I knew the children's hospital there does fetal surgery. Also, I'm guessing you weren't sleeping well last night, either?


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@monkeyscience - lol. No. Not sleeping well. But, I think that's alot of the steroids more than anything. (Did I me took we did the steroid shot?)


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

I don't think you did mention that - just that they wanted you to. Given the circumstances, it seems like a good idea. Happy +3% survival day, btw.


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

And my 40 week appointment is now moved to this afternoon since my doc was at an emergency c-section when I went this morning. Figures, since my doula came to this appointment, and since I don't really want to see someone else at this point. I'm actually surprised I've never had this issue before, given that she attends all of her own deliveries. At least it's only a 10 minute drive!


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@Xerxella
Sorry about all that drama. That must have suck!!

Afm
Here is another rant that makes me all upset with doctors offices!!
Err, they have completely forgotten about my scan!!!! Called me yesterday and tried to recover by scheduling me for the same day at 7:30. Okay fine. Only this morning the receptionist said she had scheduled me for this morning. By accident, obviously I did not show!!! Errrrrrrrr and there is nothing open until next week and she has to talk with the midwife to turn I a particular blue slip which is an order for for an ultrasound which was apparently never done . I'm so pissed!!!!!!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Omg Xerxella - that tech was stupid! Then the doctor came in and followed up with it! Dumb and dumber!! 
I had a gp once freak out is had spotting (many years ago) with a bfp, I had to calm him down before he sent me to ER for a suspected ectopic... It wasn't... Seriously since they added the personality assessment to the doctors selection criteria (UNI) they've been slightly better - some are useless!
I'm with monkey - Cincinnati hospital sounds like a great option to see if B can be helped... Wishing you all the luck there is! Seriously tell dh to just laugh and enjoy your day today, it's so sweet he is that worried about you.
Tracy and alivewithyou - it's Thursday here already  can you go get your scans?
Monkey - what's today's nesting job? You are on a mega role right now 
Adie - how's the happy going? Has it sunk in yet that these babies are here for the long haul?
Milk - how's bed rest?
Boots - how are you doing? Hope the depression is ok... I had half a day yesterday where I just felt over it stressed and miserable. Nothing really but I felt for you ladies with the anxiety right then!


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Ok just got second page!!!
Huge hugs Tracy!!! Ring them back say you've been patiently waiting it's not bleeping good enough and make them fit you in... Oh wouldn't that be nice! Seriously it's so rude!
Sending you happy juice as well  just channel babies mojo - that's one calm little cookie xxx


----------



## adiejan (Mar 3, 2013)

@Xerxella- that is so sh*tty! However, I did love the picture you painted about adult film stars and softballs! You crack me up. I feel like doctors can get so caught up in moving along that they don't take a minute to think about it. I am so glad that you were able to keep your head for everyone in that room as well as in your womb 

@tracyamber- I think yours is utter bs too. I'm glad they got you in. Maybe it just had to post so many times to let out all of the frustration! I will be thinking about you tomorrow. Is it at 7:30am or pm? PT right? Just need to know when to stalk!

@monkeyscience- I hope that baby comes soon...as I'm sure you do even more...I am so excited for you!!

@alivewithyou- what time is your scan? Gotta get my stalker status on all of you chicas!

@chuord-I think I am finally letting myself settle into it a bit more. Getting through that second u/s at the same time as the last loss was a big part of it. Both DH and I feel tons better. I know myself well enough to know I will find the next thing to worry about. Damnit...why cant I just be happy. I will keep trying haha!!


----------



## toothfairy2be (Nov 16, 2010)

I am reading everything and keeping everyone in my thoughts and prayers. I hope you all understand how self absorbed I am at this point. I feel like I can't process anything but my own life right now.
My 3rd beta was today. I know that FET have lower betas but my first beta was strong at 267. Two days later it was 555, doubling time of 45.5 hours. Today, 6 days later, it was 2,991 so a 59 hour doubling time. I know that Dr. Google says betas slow down over 1,200 but it seems like everywhere I look people have a 48 hr doubling time until like 10,000 or more. I'm feeling anxious and depressed. Also my symptoms come and go so much that I have no reassurance in that area either. One day my boobs hurt, then my nipples hurt, today my nipples don't hurt and my boobs only hurt a little. I've had consistent heartburn, yesterday I had NO appetite and gagged through breakfast. Today I ate like a champ at breakfast, had no appetite at lunch, and could barely look at dinner. I ended up eating a little but I still have that gaggy feeling in my throat. I haven't thrown up and I can't really even say I'm 'nauseas' just have a pit in my stomach. The anxiety from the blood work isn't helping. 
On top of that they won't do my ultrasound until 7 weeks. I am going to try to call tomorrow and beg that given my history and this anxiety that they will let me come in next week. That or DH (and friends of mine) have convinced me to take a trip to the ER. It is worth the co-pay to find out what might be going on in there. 
Anyone have a re-assuring story for me? I really had my heart set on twins but that dream is fading fast.

I think @Xerxella had asked before, we did PGD testing on 7 embryos and 6 came back genetically normal. I am 29- we got married at 23, going on 5 years of this TTC journey.


----------



## toothfairy2be (Nov 16, 2010)

@Xerxella- That is awful about your doctors office scare. I seriously cannot believe how incompetent doctors can be. I will continue prayers for baby B and that you will be a good candidate for prenatal surgery.
@chuord- I would love to be on your list for energy support. I will take whatever energy and prayers I can get. What day is your scan?
@tracyamber- That is SO frustrating. Again with the incompetent offices, what is with today? MDC is acting up on my end too.
@adiejan- PTSD with ultrasounds is SO true. I almost want to switch OB offices so I don't have to see that room. Both ultrasounds I had there were followed by the dreadful words "I'm sorry but we don't see a heartbeat". I am SO glad your ultrasound went well and you can have something to look forward to from here on out.
@Milk8shake- I've missed you. It makes me unbelievably happy to see your baby boy progressing day by day. Do you have an ultrasound photo to share? I would love to see what your little man is looking like.
@monkeyscience- How did your scan go this afternoon? Baby girl could come any time now! 
@Sourire- I've missed you too! I've been checking in here and on your blog every few weeks looking for updates! Glad to have you back!

Okay I'm sure I've missed people&#8230; I was going off just the last page and my memory.

Thanks again for the warm welcome back. I am desperate to stay here with you all.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

I'll be lucky if this actually posts and maybe post just once.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MindlessChrissy (Jun 7, 2009)

@toothfairy2be it would be worth the copay if doctor won't do anything for you. Good luck. Sending thoughts and good vibes to you!!


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@toothfairy2be
If you have an ultrasound is it not too early to see fetal poles and heartbeats???
I'm praying for you and anxiety is no fun, especially when you have had loss. Your beta seems fine to me, really they kinda get wonky sometimes at the third. I have seen that before.

Hugs(((((())))))

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

Frustrating!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@MindlessChrissy
You realize we'll have to go through and delete all the duplicate post.. Every time I type it says there is an error then posts multiple times.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

Hey ladies, sorry if I miss anyone but I am in heavy study mode right now. I did want to check in though.
@Xerxella - Sorry to hear your doctor freaked you out. That is so annoying. My doctor seems to do the opposite. Before he does anything he will say "Now if this happens don't panic because it may be normal&#8230;" he tries to reassure me before he even does anything which I really appreciate even though i've already done enough research to know what he is going to tell me ha ha.I hope that you are able to find out a good plan for baby B and look forward to hearing what the specialist has to say. Were you able to confirm that baby's gender yet?
@kewpie80 - that picture of your twins is so awesome to look at. I always wondered what twins look like when they get bigger on an ultrasound. 
@tracyamber - I hope you still have an appointment tomorrow. How frustrating!  I would be furious. 
@toothfairy2be - I think your betas sound pretty good actually but I understand your worry. I think that was partially why I didn't do a 3rd beta.. i didn't want to know about it got past the 1,000 point just in case the slowing down freaked me out. I hope you are able to get more reassurance soon. 
@adiejan - my ultrasound is at 10:30 am tomorrow (I live in Utah in case you want to stalk time zones lol). I am super excited for it but also a little nervous. Can't help but worry about all the scary things that could happen. I am trying to be positive though as the last few days I feel like i have a miniature acrobat inside of me. Just want the cervical check and all that to go well too.

This post error thing is very annoying today. Hopefully they are able to sort it out soon. If not we will all sound crazy with all of our repeat posts lol. Anyway, thinking of all of you and hoping everyone and their baby or babies are doing well.


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

@Xerxella, I love that you're all business with your doctor, tellin' them what's what. I hate that they freaked your poor DH out though. As if these pas six weeks haven't been stressful enough for you both.

@tracyamber, how incredibly frustrating. I'd probably be losing my cool about now if I were you.

@chuord, hope that you are feeling a little better about everything today?

@monkeyscience, we will gladly go without for the full nine months if it brings us a healthy, take home baby. I'm sure we both miss it, but it's a sacrifice that I have no trouble making.

AFM: I've had a terrible 24 hours. I always said that I would never be the whingy pregnant lady, and that I would take any and all issues in my stride with grace because I would be so thankful to just stay pregnant. And that's true, I'm incredibly grateful to be where I am right now - I'm just frustrated that it has to be so hard. I'm sick to death of reading in my DDC, all these women who "love pregnancy" and "trust their bodies" and other crunchy MDC crap. Sometimes I feel so out of place here.


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Wow, apparently the site is way screwed up. I wondered why the thread had suddenly gone silent... but apparently it hadn't. There's been 22 new posts since my last one, and I've been sitting here bored! Grrr. Currently, it lists milk's post as #54 of 32. Glad I checked! Now I have to go back and actually READ them.


----------



## adiejan (Mar 3, 2013)

I thought I made this post yesterday...apparently not...here it is again!

@Xerxella- that is so sh*tty! However, I did love the picture you painted about adult film stars and softballs! You crack me up. I feel like doctors can get so caught up in moving along that they don't take a minute to think about it. I am so glad that you were able to keep your head for everyone in that room as well as in your womb 

@tracyamber- I think yours is utter bs too. I'm glad they got you in. Maybe it just had to post so many times to let out all of the frustration! I will be thinking about you tomorrow. Is it at 7:30am or pm? PT right? Just need to know when to stalk!

@monkeyscience- I hope that baby comes soon...as I'm sure you do even more...I am so excited for you!!

@alivewithyou- what time is your scan? Gotta get my stalker status on all of you chicas!

@chuord-I think I am finally letting myself settle into it a bit more. Getting through that second u/s at the same time as the last loss was a big part of it. Both DH and I feel tons better. I know myself well enough to know I will find the next thing to worry about. Damnit...why cant I just be happy. I will keep trying haha!!


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

@tracyamber - Wow, that does suck! Especially with how nervous you've already been and the distance you have to travel! GRRRR!
@chuord - Didn't do much nesting yesterday, between running around to the doctor and dealing with toddler who was getting sick, and the worry I was getting sick - I seem to be doing better today, but he's not. Still haven't gotten to my floors yet!
@adiejan - I'm back and forth between wanting her out NOW and thinking, hey, we've made it this far, might as well wait for Grandma to come Saturday! And then thinking... but what if she doesn't come?? What if she's so cozy she wants to stay in forever?? Anyway, no signs thus far she has any plans of going anywhere, so we'll see!
@toothfairy2b - I think being self-absorbed is a completely normal thing at this point - I would be if I were you! I want to hear about you way more than I want to talk about me, anyway. I'm sorry the blood tests weren't as reassuring as you hoped. Betas are such a double-edged sword - they CAN be really reassuring, if you happen to be fairly textbook, but they can be so all over the place, regardless of good or bad outcome, that it's hard to know. I hope you succeed in your push for an earlier scan, and that it's good news.
@alivewithyou - Hoping to hear good news from your ultrasound soon!
@kewpie80 - I don't think I got a chance to respond to your post before - holy cats about the stomach virus and the traveling husband - that does NOT sound like fun! I hope the kiddos didn't get sick and that you are doing okay.
@Milk8shake - I hate pregnancy. It sucks. I want to punch the happy, glowing pregnant ladies who feel so full of love and life, too. And I haven't had nearly the road you've been down. Don't get me wrong - I wouldn't wish a miserable pregnancy on anyone. I'm GLAD other people have it better, or the human race would have petered out a long time ago! And I'm glad things aren't much worse, in many ways. But I've come to the conclusion that comparing suffering is useless. Someone else's problems (or even my own previous problems) can be a useful reminder to be grateful for what I have, but they don't actually decrease my current misery. And that's okay. (And thankfully, my current misery isn't too horrible, compared to earlier in the pregnancy!) I think being grateful for what you've got while acknowledging your pains, large and small, is okay. But I am the thread curmudgeon, so take that for what you will. 

AFM, still considering selling the toddler on eBay. Even though I swear, I really, really do love him. He is sick AGAIN, which also means we really can't get out of the house. I wish when he were sick he'd just sleep all the time, but he actually seems to sleep LESS a lot of the time, and then be full of wild energy I just can't keep up with. 2.5 days till Grandma is here! Then she can help with the 2-year-old and I can give my body permission to have this baby! I didn't bother getting checked at the doctor yesterday. Baby's coming soon, or she isn't, and checking won't change that. Next appointment is next Tuesday. If I make it that far, we will probably sweep my membranes, and the doc wants me to do an NST that day, and also the following Friday, if I'm still pregnant then. Technically, I have an induction date set for that Friday (the 10th - I'll be 41w 2d) - but that's just because they wouldn't let the doctor schedule it for Sunday (41w 4d, and the day before my mom leaves) without a bunch of hoop-jumping. Not worth it at this point. But although my doctor would probably prefer to induce right at 41 weeks, she's made it clear that she's willing to go with my comfort level, which is not inducing till 42 weeks. I just wish my mom weren't going home before I hit 42 weeks. I'm trying to just relax and not worry too much - I do think this baby will come before 42 weeks, and I HAVE spent the last couple of months telling her NOT to come before Grandma gets here, so it seems unfair to complain that she's been listening! Going to have lunch now before my toddler finishes destroying the office or before I pass out from hunger. Guess I will just be manually checking the thread for updates for now!


----------



## adiejan (Mar 3, 2013)

Anyone else having trouble posting???


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Yes. But your post did show up both times, Adie!


----------



## Tear78 (Nov 28, 2008)

Ok, I've gotten hopelessly behind. I just caught up and wanted to say:

Kewpie, I would imagine that people posting about their experiences are more likely to be the ones who have gone through surgery. So that might not be an accurate representation of the statistics. I'll be hoping that your son is fine without the surgery.

Toothfairy: I'm so thrilled to see you back here! I hope you can get a reassuring u/s soon!

X and milk8, yay for landmarks! Keep up the good work!

Monkey, sending you elv!

Everyone else :grouphug sending love!


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

I'm still having a hard time posting. Wondering how @alivewithyou appointment faired. Thinking about you

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

Woohoo! Is MDC back???? 
@tracyamber - Big hugs to you!

What's everybody else's updates?


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

So my subscription page says there are new posts on here, including a recent one by Xerxella, but the last post I can see is from Tear.  I think I liked it better when it said there were no new posts, but I could actually see them if I clicked on the thread rather than the other way around.


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

I could not access the site at all yesterday. I did not like being that disconnected! ha ha, anyway, just a quick update this morning before I run to work:

























Here is Miss Charli Rae . Still very much a girl and still measuring right on track. The tech told us everything looked normal and I was able to confirm the ultrasound report last night online and they called my baby "normal and unremarkable" which are the best words I could think to hear. Cervix was also measuring 5.4 cm so I think it's safe to say that all of my biggest fears can go away now and I can relax a little bit.

She is already very stubborn and funny. She had her hand on her cord the entire time so it took forever to get a good shot of where it inserts. We decided to try to get a closer look at her face and finally she took her hand off her cord and then covered her face. Such a stinker already and very wiggly. It was cool to see her moving so much even though I don't feel every moment. It was reassuring to know that she is still active even if I don't feel her. I actually did feel her during the ultrasound and it was when she would actually jump or do a strong kick so it's cool to see what I'm feeling vs what i'm not.

All in all the worst part was that damn water.. I honestly felt like my bladder was going to explode by the time my scan started. I was not happy ha ha.


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

I CAN SEE!! Yay! This thread seems back to normal for me now. No real updates from me, though I'm feeling a bit edgy for some reason. Rugs are in the washer (finally), and I bought a mop last night so I don't have to get down on my hands and knees to clean the floor. Less than 36 hours till my mom is here...assuming her flights are on time. Given she's flying United, that seems unlikely.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

Aww, it seems to be working!! @alivewithyou congrats. Beautiful baby.
I will have to post later.'i do have anew appointment for Monday. Thanks for the support mamas. I will talk to the midwife on Monday about this incident. @toothfairy2be. You don't need to post anything unless it is about yourself. We understand and also you have provided so much support over time that it can be just about you for once!!!!! We want to know about you. I wanted to post this two days ago but wasn't able.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## adiejan (Mar 3, 2013)

HALLELUJAH!! It is working! It makes it very hard to stalk my friends if the site isn't working. I was so upset yesterday! Every time I saw that pregnancy announcement at the top of the page with NO new updates...I began to hate those people. I will now take it back, I am sure they are perfectly lovely and should not be the target of my crazy pregnancy anger.

@tracyamber-Did you have your appointment yesterday? I think I missed things with the stupid lockout!

@alivewithyou-I am so glad that your appointment went well. Your baby girl is beautiful! I actually remembered that you live in Utah because I do too . You, @kewpie80, and I all live in good ol' Utah!

@toothfairy2be- I am sorry about the wonky betas. I am glad they are rising though. I hope you can get an earlier U/S. It seems odd that they wouldn't let you with your history. Hugs!

@monkeyscience-maybe this little one will be really good at following instructions since you told her to wait until your mom comes! Your posts are cracking me up. I love your honesty.

@kewpie80- How are you doing?

@Xerxella- I hope DH has calmed down! How are things??

@chuord- Did you have a scan today? Are you starting to wean progesterone?

@Milk8shake- I love that you say exactly how you feel. I think its perfectly normal to appreciate being pregnant but hate feeling like utter crap everyday.


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@alivewithyou - Congrats on a great appointment!!!! And she's beautiful!!! 
@tracyamber - I'm sorry the completely FUBAR'D your appointment. 
@toothfairy2be - I can't see your post for some reason. I'm sorry if something's not right with your betas. They can certainly be wonky for no good reason. I hope they get you on at the 6 week mark so you can see a heartbeat. It's like there's no relaxing until then. Hugs. :hug
@adiejan - What's new with you? How are you hanging in there? 
@chuord - do you have an appointment today? If so, good luck!

AFM - so not good news. I had a +fFN test on Wednesday. I don't know if you guys know much about fetal fibro nectin. But, it is very predictive with a negative value, but it's not very predictive with a positive value. So, if it's negative, you can feel confident you won't go into labor in the next 2 weeks. But, if it's positive it really doesn't tell you much other than that your cervix is shortening. So, it'd been nice if it was negative, but it's not surprising that it's positive.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@Xerxella
Damn!
I wish I was there to make sure you stayed off your feet. You gotta keep those babies in as long as possible!!
Hugs hugs

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

@alivewithyou - Unremarkable is GREAT at this point.  I hope you can unremarkable your way to the end. :grin:

@Xerxella - Sorry you didn't get a negative result. Like you said, not exactly a surprise, but it would have been nice to have gotten a negative. Every day you're still pregnant is still a big step forward right now - so congrats on waking up pregnant again today! :love

@tracyamber - Glad they got you rescheduled! Have you called them three times to make sure yet?? 

@adiejan - Yeah, it was making me crazy, too! This has been a pretty big week for this thread, I need to keep up with my peeps! It would be nice if this little girl was good with instructions. She hasn't done so hot with, "Stop kicking Mommy's cervix" or "GO TO SLEEP!" so we'll see. dh predicted she'd be born today just to spite me. Which wouldn't be ideal, but I do have some people lined up to pick up my mom from the airport if necessary. Under 30 hours till my mom comes! I wonder how many hours until she starts getting on my nerves...


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

Oh thank heavens for things being back to normal. I could still read posts on my mobile, but not on my laptop, and replies weren't really working for me. So I'm glad I still knew what was happening, but uber frustrating not being able to comment! Also, for some reason, my last reply was posted well after I actually sent it, so it seems like I missed posts, but they happened after - oh technology, you're a strange beast!

@toothfairy2be, I was so incredibly self absorbed in the beginning - I totally get it. Aside from being so sick I could barely function, the stress was mentally exhausting. I'm with the others. As long as you update about yourself, I could care less about personals - at least for now. There will be a day when you feel more comfortable. I'm not saying totally comfortable, but more comfortable. Regarding betas, this is the first pregnancy that I did not have recurring betas at all. I only had one routine one that I had to get in order to be referred to the hospital. I have no idea of the result. Honestly, they are just one more thing to worry about. I think you can definitely push the issue for an early ultrasound with your doc - it has been _clinically proven_ that more attentive care reduces the risk of miscarriage. Not sure about in the US, but ER docs here are not keen on giving out ultrasounds, so I wouldn't rely on that as much of a plan.

@alivewithyou, love the pix and the name! Just gorgeous! I'm so glad that things are going smoothly and unremarkably (aside from the fact that you are growing a HUMAN!) You have the longest damn cervix on the thread by my count, so congrats on that :love Do they make you have a full bladder for your scans? That's just cruel! And unnecessary, going by my experience! But I know the feeling from my many, many early pregnancy scans. It is *horrible*!

@Xerxella, of course it's a huge bummer about the fFN. I've research it madly myself of course, and yeah a negative would have been nice, but the positive is so unreliable that we won't worry just yet! (Easy for me to say). However, six or so weeks ago, things looked pretty scary, but look how far you and your babies have come? Although, getting those steroids in seems like the right choice, I feel sure you can keep them cooking a while longer yet.

@monkeyscience, sometimes it drives me crazy that you're younger than me and still so wise. And almost always right :thumb
So close til Grandma arrives, it won't be surprising if she arrives and you go into labour almost immediately. I think your body and baby are just hangin' in there! However, it sounds like you have a good plan with your doc if that's not the case. I'm getting excited for you!

AFM: Counting down to my next scan appt. 21 weeks tomorrow, and I feel as though my belly has "popped" a little. Probably not noticeable to anyone other than me. Also, Parasite's kicks are now strong enough for me to see them from the outside, which is _*crazy*_!!


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

@Milk8shake - Glad you are back with us! I thought we were the same age? Maybe not. I'm giggling a little bit about being "wise", though.  When is your next appointment? And yeah, when you start seeing them on the outside, it's crazy. I never saw ds much on the outside (though I distinctly remember the first time I felt him kick my hand), but this baby could make a creepy YouTube video... every day! I'm kind of hoping to pick up my mom and immediately have a wave of contractions.  We'll see. Yay for almost 21 weeks! Xerxella set a good example for you, making it to 24 weeks. You two are going to do this!!


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Omg - I've had 2 full days of constantly refreshing and getting nothing!!! Lol I've also been hanging out to read how everyone is!!! Lol now it's like some cruel memory game trying to reply to everyone!
Toothfairytobe - hugs, I'm with everyone - betas can bounce, don't be too disheartened, get that scan by whatever means possible and vent here as much as you can... You've been an incredible support and we'd love to support you xxx energy done!
Tear - hello there 
Adie - I'm glad you are starting to relax a bit  I'm totally with you and milk and the others in the being pg is uncomfortable and frustrating daily... Part of me looks forward to getting my body back... At the same time I'm so in love with these babies and can't help feeling blessed - lol it's a wonder we're not all turning bi-polar - it's confusing!
Alivewithyou - the pics and name are gorgeous! Congrats on your 'unremarkable' baby and gigantic cervix! Fx they continue till the end of pg.
Milk - when's your next checkup? You must be almost 21 wks? Still on bed rest? Cone on viability!
Xerxella - hugs on fFN, but I'm with milk and the others - you are doing a brilliant job! 25 wks now? When is your cardio appointment again?
Tracy - so when is your appointment now - Monday? Man I've been hanging to find out your results... Stupid staff!
Monkey - lol and lol!!! Your posts are hilarious, please keep them coming  plus if you're posting we know you're still waiting... Come on baby girl, it's time for a real hug on the outside!
Boots - are you back online now too?
Ok apologies for everyone I've probably missed...
Afm - quick scan yesterday to confirm I could start weaning - I'm allowed! Woohoo lol the crinone is driving me nuts, and estrogen tabs are making me nauseous... And I'm not starting on the clexane.
Babies are measuring well, I was 11wks baby 1: 4.62cm 11+3 size. Baby 2 (not cooperating position wise) 3.99cm and 10+6 size. Ob said they were doing everything right on schedule and she was as happy with them as she could be. I'm happy with that! They were crazy active, looked like the sac was a bouncy jumping castle, I got a Mexican wave at one stage... They've grown so much in 3 weeks, I'm looking forward to that bit of the nuchal scan... Fx they are ok, but I'm so in love with them i wouldn't change anything anyway. My friend mentioned not to do an amino with twins - apparently much higher risk of losing both (she's a neonate).
Did any of you ladies find out sex from your harmoni test?


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

@monkeyscience, I think I am a whopping one year older than you :serious: (31)

Yes, 24 weeks is the next goal, but I'm glad to be inching closer and closer. I read a news article a week or two ago about a couple in Melbourne that had a successful pregnancy after eight miscarriages. The story was so similar to mine, with a uterine abnormality, cerclage, bed rest, etc. The baby was born healthy at 36 weeks. It just gave me a tiny amount of hope.

Next scan is on Tuesday (07/10). It should have been Monday if it weren't for the damned public holiday!

PS: you are now required to make a creepy video for our viewing pleasure...

ETA: @chuord, cross posting again. Yay for a good scan, and weaning off crazy-making drugs. When's your nuchal appointment scheduled for?


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks milk, Nuchal is Thursday 16/10 I think... Did you hit 21wks yet? Must be close


----------



## toothfairy2be (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks again for all the love.
I will have another blood draw on Monday and ultrasound on Wednesday if the beta is going up. 
I feel much less symptomatic, mainly my nipples had just started getting sore on Monday and every day since they seem less and less. Today I am crampy and my crinone (progesterone suppository) went from having little brown flecks in it to being totally brown. 
As much as I pray I am 100% wrong I am trying not to get my hopes up. I'll update as I get more information.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Toothfairytobe - hold the faith, I remember almost everyone goes through a phase where those early symptoms disappear and we all panic it's going bad... I know it's so much harder with a history, but you are pg until proven otherwise - enjoy that! Also did anyone else have spotting irritation from crinone?


----------



## Sourire (May 4, 2009)

Toothfairy - hang in there. I remember the wait until that first ultrasound at 7 weeks feeling like it was a million years long, and so stressful! Not that I ever waited until 7 weeks for the u/s, both times I had bleeding and ended up going in earlier. When I was pregnant with Liliana the Crinone went from white to brown flecks to fully brown to red in the first few weeks and I was sure it was over for me. I went in for my first u/s at 6 weeks 3 days and saw a heartbeat, but also some blood in my uterus so they put me on bed rest for a while and once I was on bed rest my bleeding decreased. I tried to go back to work a week later and the bleeding started again so I stopped again. I remember that feeling of seeing blood in the Crinone, it's the worst feeling! Anyways after all that I have a healthy baby so I hope that gives you some hope. Oh and you can probably stop stalking my blog, I didn't really intend to give up on it after giving birth but Liliana doesn't really allow me to go on the computer and it's a bit hard to update from my phone so I doubt I'll be doing any updates soon.


----------



## Sourire (May 4, 2009)

Milk - it makes super happy that you get to experience the joy of seeing and feeling a baby's kicks after all you've been through.


----------



## Tear78 (Nov 28, 2008)

X, I hope your little ones hold in there for a lot longer!


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@toothfairy2be - how far along are you now? Really, the only answer now is an u/s. with this pregnancy my betas didn't double, but it turned out 3 implanted and 1 was immediately miscarrying. Stuff like that happens all the time. (((Hugs)))
@chuord - when did they say you'd get the DNA (Mat21,whatever) results back? It only took a week to get mine back. And, congrats on the good scan!!!! 
@Milk8shake - wow!!! 21 weeks this weekend!!! What's the earliest they'll try to save bean. Some places around here will try at 22 weeks. Most will attempt a save at 23 weeks if you request it and 24 weeks is considered an automatic attempt at a save. You're just about there! 
@alivewithyou - I can't talk to you because I'm too jealous and angry about the length of your cervix!!  Nah. But I am jealous! 
@monkeyscience - just to drive you crazy, I say little girl won't come for another week yet!

Hugs to anyone I missed. I feel a bit scatterbrained and I'm working on keep on myself for panicking. I don't know why exactly. No labor or anything. Maybe it's still the steroids running through me.

AFM - Did I mention I have a consult with Cincinnati Children's on Monday? They're the closest place that'll do fetal surgery if we decide to go that route. It'll be an ultrasound and a meet with the doc to get their opinion.


----------



## Sourire (May 4, 2009)

Monkey - I remember I had this one thing I absolutely had to get done before giving birth, I finally finished it and sent out my report by email at 10:30pm when I was 39w3d pregnant. After I sent it I jokingly told DH that I was ready to have the baby now... Little did I know, Liliana was born less than 5 hours after I said that!!!! I wonder if something similar will happen when your mom arrives


----------



## Sourire (May 4, 2009)

X - you and both your babies are in my thoughts. They've stuck around this long, hopefully they can stay put a little longer. Good luck with your consult in Cincinnati.


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

@Sourire - Really, we just need to install the carseat to make things happen, I'm sure. We finally got the carseat (correctly) installed Friday morning with ds, labor started that night, he was born Saturday evening. 
@Xerxella - Meanie! I'm still shooting for Sunday. dh says he predicts next Wednesday. We'll see. Is your consult actually in Cincinnati, or do they have a doc that comes in to Chicago for consults? Either way, I'll be anxious to hear what Monday holds!
@toothfairy2b - What Sourire said is way more useful than anything I could say. Still hoping and praying for you, and glad you have a plan of action mapped out. If it helps any, I didn't have ANY symptoms during my fourth week. And I never, ever got breast tenderness with either of my successful pregnancies. Lots of hugs to you!


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

I'm still waiting for breast tenderness at 11 weeks - lol symptoms are so unreliable!
Sourire - love your story of hope!
X - same time except I need to add up to 4 days travel time for the sample to get to usa... Maybe middle of next week? I take steroids for asthma and ventolin sets me off for hours, I can only imagine what the stuff they gave you will be doing, just be understanding with yourself.


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Man - I can hear the crickets chirping in here. Hopefully everyone is enjoying a nice weekend with their family/friends/etc! Less than 6 hours till my mom should be here - first plane set to take off in 45 minutes... then we can start seeing how delayed her flights will be. Still haven't mopped the dang floors. Sigh. Also no sign of baby coming yet. But it's my church's General Conference this weekend (big, semi-annual, broadcast-around-the-world meeting where all the top leaders speak), so I have something to focus on. First 2-hour session (of 4) is done, it was awesome.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

I'm glad mom is so close monkey! Are you doing anything to help start labour naturally?


----------



## Tear78 (Nov 28, 2008)

Milk! how did it go today?

Eta - hm...I seem to have remembered wrong. Never mind.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Read this awesome story about micro preemies - wanted to share as it feels so hopeful
http://www.twin-pregnancy-and-beyond.com/my-micro-preemie-miracles.html


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Not trying anything yet for starting labor other than a little...activity... with dh on Wednesday. Which caused zero contractions, strangely enough. I still say that's what got labor going with my first. Apparently not going to work this time. 

Mom texted to say she's about to board the plane. I'd love it if my water dramatically broke and contractions started as soon as I hugged her at the airport.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

Hi everyone
We just got back from a harvest festival!! @monkeyscience
I hope the baby comes this weekend!!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## adiejan (Mar 3, 2013)

Hey Everyone! I hope you all are having a wonderful busy weekend. I got the go ahead to start tapering my progesterone and estrogen over the next few weeks. I even came clean about the extra progesterone suppository I started taking when it was low . I'm excited to stop the shots soon but I'm nervous. How was it for all of you coming off of them? Were you monitored at all?


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Just a quick AAM to say, yep, still pregnant. I've had a few painful-ish contractions about 25 min apart, but they seem to have died out. Enjoying having my mom here.


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

I need a meme that says " I'm just here to stalk Monkey".


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

I know milk - every hour or so I'm refreshing... Do you have an appointment this week? How are you finding the heat? It's already driving me nuts!
Adie - I've just started too, I'm not being monitored but I had a scan to check all was well - I'm assuming she was checking the placenta. I was allowed to start at 11 weeks, reduce estrogen one tablet a day, and halve my crinone (one a day now) until I've run out (5 days) clexane until I've totally stopped estrogen. 
Re the injections Tracy shared her info a while ago - something along the lines of gradually reducing the pio injection amount? Tracy?
I didn't have a blood test but my progesterone was last at 650 so I know it's high. My best advice is try it, if you get any spotting go back to the full dose of progesterone and wait another week to try... Are you 10wks? Did they monitor? Since yours was lower I'd want to know it was an ok level first myself.


----------



## adiejan (Mar 3, 2013)

chuord said:


> I know milk - every hour or so I'm refreshing... Do you have an appointment this week? How are you finding the heat? It's already driving me nuts!
> Adie - I've just started too, I'm not being monitored but I had a scan to check all was well - I'm assuming she was checking the placenta. I was allowed to start at 11 weeks, reduce estrogen one tablet a day, and halve my crinone (one a day now) until I've run out (5 days) clexane until I've totally stopped estrogen.
> Re the injections Tracy shared her info a while ago - something along the lines of gradually reducing the pio injection amount? Tracy?
> I didn't have a blood test but my progesterone was last at 650 so I know it's high. My best advice is try it, if you get any spotting go back to the full dose of progesterone and wait another week to try... Are you 10wks? Did they monitor? Since yours was lower I'd want to know it was an ok level first myself.


I am 10w2d today. So it looks like I will go down to 1cc from 1 1/4cc now. Then next Friday I will stop the suppositories and the following week I will stop the injections. Finally, in 3 weeks I will stop the estrogen patches. It is my RE that is directing the decrease on all of this. Between my OB and MFM I will be monitored every two weeks so I feel good about that. My last progesterone level was very good but I think I'll take your advice and have them do another blood test before I go all the way off of them.


----------



## adiejan (Mar 3, 2013)

@monkeyscience- Come on baby monkey!!!


----------



## toothfairy2be (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm checking in constantly for news on little girl @monkeyscience too! I hope those small contractions turn into full on labor in the next day or two! Are you at least enjoying the church conference to keep you occupied? 
@adiejan & @chuord- Glad you are both weening off the supplements!! 
@Xerxella- Prayers for your appointment tomorrow. I hope it gives you the answers you are looking for. The gist of what you missed on my post that MDC ate was my beta didn't double and I've been freaking out about changing symptoms. Also I answered your questions- We had 7 blasts to biopsy and 6 came back normal. The big difference with this cycle was HGH. I really truly believe it is what made the biggest difference. I had OHSS so we had to freeze everything back in August. Also, I'm 29, started this process at 24. 
@Sourire- Thank you so much for your story. I had forgotten that part of your journey and it really put my mind at ease. I don't need to check your blog anymore because you check in here! I'm so glad you are back!

AFM- The beta tomorrow is just to see if it has dropped (chemical pregnancy) or gone up. I'm sure they would give me the number but I am going to ask that they don't. I really do not need another thing to obsess over. The ultrasound will be 6w2d and I have another scheduled 7w4d as long as there is a baby in there. My positive symptoms: no appetite-I'm down 7 lbs in a week and can't eat more than a few bites at each meal and haven't eaten any snacks, exhausted- this weekend I napped both days and here it is 8pm and I would like to go to sleep even though I just woke from my nap at 530, the heartburn has decreased except for a gentle burn after I eat, the nausea is not bad- more just a threat that any second it could get bad, but it hasn't. If I'm walking around it is worse, if I just sit it doesn't bother me so much. I'm still having some spotting in the crinone and some cramping. The cramping doesn't surprise me because I am definitely dehydrated. If I drink water it makes me nauseas so it is hard to get enough fluids. Soda has been sitting well but I would really rather not be pumping myself full of sugar.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Tooth fairy - I think you're symptoms sound so promising, very similar to mine.
On an additional note I've had the same trouble with wanting to drink - there was a while where all day was about trying to eat and drink enough - I lost around 9 pounds before weight started to go up.
Re nausea / heartburn I actually found it really confusing and often an antacid roll tab would take the edge off and enable fluid. Don't forget water based icy poles (I hear you on sugar but at this stage fluid is prob more important) I found the lemonade ones invaluable - there's always space for that.
Hope some of that is useful xxx


----------



## Sourire (May 4, 2009)

Adie - I second what chuord said about weaning off progesterone. My clinic told me to just stop cold turkey at 10 weeks, and did not do any hormone level monitoring at all. When I stopped I started spotting right away, so I went back on the progesterone and the spotting disappeared. I waited another week, then started decreasing the progesterone gradually and I didn't have any more issues. 

Toothfairy - your symptoms sound very promising. I didn't have many symptoms until I was about 6 weeks. When is your 6w2d ultrasound exactly?


----------



## Sourire (May 4, 2009)

Toothfairy - have you tried plain carbonated water? Just a thought.


----------



## Autumnlaughing (May 26, 2008)

Sorry as always to be in and out - this site and my phone really don't get along  And that was even without the added glitches lately.. 
@monkeyscience - I'm glad your little one waited until your mom got here, but I'll join the crew eagerly awaiting her now! 
@ToothFairy - I've heard that water with lemon juice can be good for nausea.. I never actually tried it (for nausea, I drink it sometimes just to have something different..) I found the preggo pop drops to be helpful if I was near-puking, although they never did much for me if I was only "a little queasy". Symptoms sound good, though!
@Adie & Chourd - congrats on lowering the hormones! I hated that part... although I did feel a little lost for a bit afterward. You mean all I need to do now is take care of me?!?! How do I even do that!?!? (Well, OK, it was all I could do to keep myself fed & hydrated - the rest of the time went to work or sleep) But congrats!! I weaned even though the doctor said I could stop cold - and I held one in reserve just in case I started spotting. 
@Xerxella - I have my fingers crossed for you!!

AFM - we had childbirth/newborn class this weekend. It was a little more "You'll be fine!!" than I wanted, but did give DH a little info about labor, swaddling (he needs more...), etc. And I learned a few things too. 34 weeks today - I'm such a procrastinator that I wanted all of the important stuff done by 36... which seems impossible! It's hard to get it all done at or after work, when I'm still pretty tired. But at the same time, I feel little girl kicking and can't wait to meet her!!! Oh, and I think no one has actually diagnosed me with Gestational Diabetes, but there's definitely something awry with my blood sugar processing.. as long as I eat a SUPER low-carb diet, though, I'm fine, so.. I guess that's OK?


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

My appointment / 20 week scan) even though I will be 22 weeks on wednesday) will be tomorrow( Monday) I have been reading along but feeling rather grumpy and tired and not feeling motivated to comment much. Sorry. We are still unpacking boxes and figuring out where everything goes and my toddler is very active so I try to stay busy with him which makes me sooooo exhausted. 
Anyway hi to all . Will be thinking about you tomorrow @Xerxella


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Autumn - so close!! It must be exciting! Thank you, I'm actually finding I'm quite moody as I change levels lol, poor dh I find letting the anger out makes me feel better  anyone else get this?
Tracy - finally! Can't wait


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

Alright, so I am a bit behind after this weekend but I will try to catch up with everyone as much as I can.
@tracyamber - Sorry your appointment got moved. Hoping everything goes well for you tomorrow and I will definitely be checking in. Thanks for thinking of me and my little one.
@adiejan - That's right, I forgot we are all from Utah. As far as weaning off the hormones, i know that the fertility clinic I went to didn't even recommend getting off of anything like that until 13 weeks I believe. Don't know if that helps or makes it more complicated. I'm sure your doctor knows what is best for you and it's good that they will be monitoring you if anything it will help reassure you. 
@Xerxella - sorry to hear about your negative test.  I have a lot of hope for your babies and I hope that you are able to find out something positive for baby B. I will definitely be checking in tomorrow to see what you find out as well. And you can hate me about the cervix issue.. ha ha I was so sure that I would have to face that fear and that something would be wrong. Just hoping it stays nice and long and this baby keeps growing. I don't take anything for granted.
@Milk8shake - They only made me have a full bladder for the anatomy scan.. supposedly it makes it easier for them to check your cervix and ovaries. They did check the cervix again after I was able to empty my bladder. It felt like torture.. I literally thought I was going to explode and about gave up. I'm so excited for you, almost 21 weeks.  Happy you can feel your baby kicking from the outside.. I can't wait until I can feel my little girl on the outside. She is definitely getting stronger and my DH can barely feel her if she kicks had but it's not too distinct yet. 
@chuord: So when is your next scan? I'm happy to hear that the babies are measuring right on track. Almost out of the first trimester. Can't believe how fast it has gone&#8230; it seems like we are all moving so fast now even though it probably didn't feel like it.
@toothfairy2be: I think your symptoms sound great for this early on. Hoping your first ultrasound gets here quickly. 
@monkeyscience - I hope that you quieting down today means that you are in labor. Can't wait to hear all about your little girl!

AFM: Thanks for all the love and support for my little girl. I seriously can't believe I am almost half way. We finished painting the nursery this weekend and ordered all the furniture for her room today. Also started working a lot harder on our registry, but it is difficult because i have to research every little thing. Ordered a bunch of books about birthing and can't wait to start preparing and learning. I am just going to do as much as I can right now while I have the energy and time and hopefully we will have everything ready for when she arrives in February lol. I tried crocheting some booties for her today and totally failed so may have to go back and work at that later.

I've been dealing with some fun stomach issues probably courtesy of being on an antibiotic for 10 days already. It was a little scary because it felt like contractions with how much pain I was in but as soon as I got sick and got "rid of it" they went away. Sorry TMI but it's been a hell of a couple of days dealing with that. Luckily this little girl has been pretty active so that is reassuring. I picked up some probiotics today so hopefully if I can add those in it will help my stomach heal.


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Okay ladies, in case today wasn't a big enough day with Xerxella, Toothfairy, Tracy, and Milk (well, today-ish) having appointments...we are having a baby! At least I'm fairly certain. I've had contractions off and on since 7 pm, and they're definitely getting painful and somewhat close together. Wish I had some idea how much longer this would go. Based on my ds, quite awhile, but really hoping for a shorter labor with this one!

ETA: After losing very small pieces of my mucus plug yesterday, definitely lost most of it now. Yeah, stuff is happening!


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Woohoo monkey!!! Lol now get off the forum and go enjoy  can't wait to hear from you when you're holding her in your arms xxx


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

Yeah @monkeyscience !!!!!!!

Good luck!!!!! Happy birthday baby!!!


----------



## hope4light (Feb 29, 2008)

wow, getting caught up, so HI to everyone, and I hope things keep getting better (x, kewpie, milk, TF, etc etc). Thinking of you all, keeping EVERYONE in my prayers.

YEAH MONKEY!!!!

Here's to stalking now until we get more news


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

Woot! Heading to bed now, so with any luck I'll wake up to a birth announcement


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Well, my warm bath knocked down my contractions significantly. They still hurt like crap when they come. But I got some more sleep. Lost my mucus plug and then some, so I just need to quit being scared for things to pick up! Doula is on her way over now, maybe that will help.


----------



## hope4light (Feb 29, 2008)

I'm going to be checking on you all day Monkey :grin::grin::grin::grin:


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

Stalking monkeyscience as well as all of the ultrasound appointments today. Check in when you can everyone.


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Labor basically died. Doula came and went over some stuff to try to get baby in a better position, in case that's the issue. (Probably is at least one factor.) She went home, we had lunch and went on a family walk, definitely some contractions there. Now we see if they pick up or die down again. Hoping to hear from more of you soon!


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Monkey - sorry it's not as continuous as you would like... Hoping it picks up and moves at a good pace soon!
Alivewithyou - apologies, missed answering you in the crazy... How are you feeling now? Hope the evil tummy bug has stopped racking your tummy muscles? In finding if i get a tickly cough my tummy muscles hurt way more than they used to - can't imagine what yours has been like - sending hugs!
Anyone else with updates? Have the appointments happened yet? Hope all is well xxx


----------



## adiejan (Mar 3, 2013)

chuord said:


> Monkey - sorry it's not as continuous as you would like... Hoping it picks up and moves at a good pace soon!
> Alivewithyou - apologies, missed answering you in the crazy... How are you feeling now? Hope the evil tummy bug has stopped racking your tummy muscles? In finding if i get a tickly cough my tummy muscles hurt way more than they used to - can't imagine what yours has been like - sending hugs!
> Anyone else with updates? Have the appointments happened yet? Hope all is well xxx


Just stalking everyone! Updates?!


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

My appointment was .... Uneventful. Baby measuring on point and everything seems normal. Wow! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Tracy - lol we need more info than that! Or are you in stunned happy mode that everything is going as expected? So happy you have peace of mind!


----------



## toothfairy2be (Nov 16, 2010)

My appt today was just bloodwork. I asked that they don't tell me the number just whether it was good or bad. My doctor said everything looked good and it was an "appropriate rise" so I'm taking him at his word and waiting impatiently for my ultrasound. Which is Wednesday 10/8. 
@monkeyscience- I will be stalking all night waiting for good news!!
@Xerxella- how was your appointment today?


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@toothfairy2be
I'm so excited!!!!!! Eek!!!! Your pregnant and all s gong well!!!!!!!!!!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Group apology, lol I'm on here way to much but I can't stay away...
Tracy did you have the anatomy scan?
Tooth fairy - omg, this is so exciting.... Roll on to that ultrasound!!! Hope you are relaxing?


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@chuord
Yes, it was my 20 week scan. I'm 22 weeks in 2 days. Baby is just measuring right on and my placenta looks fine so,

Afm
Here's a photo to prove he is a boy.
BAM!!!!!









BAM!


----------



## adiejan (Mar 3, 2013)

@tracyamber- That really is proof that he is a boy!!! haha I love it! I am so thrilled for you that things are going well. It almost sounds like you are in shock. So, so happy for you!

@toothfairy2be- I am so incredibly happy that things are going well. I have been thinking about you a lot. I will continue to stalk you on Wed. What time should I commence my stalking?

@Xerxella- Hoping you are doing ok. Thinking about you.

@chuord- I love how active you are on here. You are fabulous! No need for an apology in my book.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Woohoo Tracy! Lol it took me a while to get the perspective, when I realised it was a between the legs shot I laughed and laughed - subtle! Bet dh is proud lol


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@tracyamber - And modest, too!!!! Lol!!!! Congrats on a good appointment. That's just wonderful news. 
@monkeyscience - Sorry labor stalled. I hope it picks up again soon!!!! We're all on anxious baby watch! . So excited for you! 
@toothfairy2be - woohoo!!!! On an appropriate rise!! I'll take it! October 8th is only a few data away. We're all pulling for you. These were frosties, right? I've read a ton of stories and frosties seem to start lower and rise slower than freshies and it means nothing. Just wanted to point out that possibility. And, since you know they're genetically competent, you've got to feel good about that! 6 out 7 is great! We have 7 frosties, but I don't expect anymore than 2 euploid embryos. Deep breaths. You'll get through this! 
@chuord , @adiejan , @Milk8shake , @alivewithyou , @hope4light - hey all!!!! :wave

AFM - So, really nothing's changed. I'm getting tired of saying that. But, in pretty disappointed in that Cincinnati said there's nothing they can do for me. They DO feel that it's a chylothorax (a leak in the lymph system), but that because of the fluid in the abdomen that draining the fluid will do nothing. The fluid will just come back no matter what we do. He felt that there was a 20% chance the fluid would dissipate on it's own, which I suppose it's the best odds I've been given. But, still, of course, 80% chance it won't dissipate.

If we make it to birth, we just don't know what will happen. It depends on how much lung is there at birth.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@Xerxella
You you are doing really well considering so much is happening. Are you still able to be excited about having babies or is there just a cloud shadowing what will happen to one of the babies? Gosh , I wish you could get more definitive answers. Hugs mama! But is is good you are past 24 weeks. Are you 25 weeks now?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

@monkeyscience: Aww, sorry labor stalled. Hoping it makes up again for you and you get to meet your little one soon.
@chuord: I am doing okay for now but I am worried/stressed I will continue to get sick. I wish I could say I was puking but it's all out the other end and it's extremely exhausting. I feel like I am failing as a mom already because the little weight I did gain is dropping right back down. I am just trying to force myself to eat even if I don't want to.
@tracyamber: Congrats on a good appointment and that is an awesome shot of your boy! Ha ha, definitely not shy. So funny. I am happy for you. 
@toothfairy2be: Glad your next blood work was good again. I know that what you really need to see is the ultrasound though. I will be sending you my good thoughts on the 8th.
@Xerxella: Sorry to hear everything is the same. It must be so frustrating that they can't do anything right now. Still hoping things turn around for your baby. 20% isn't the worst odds but it's still scary&#8230;. I want so much for everything to work out for both of your babies.

AFM: Feeling a little down with my health issues but otherwise doing alright. Baby has been crazy active so she doesn't seem to mind that I have been way sick. I am pretty sure she flipped because I have been feeling her on the opposite side today. It was very distracting during meetings today. I think pretty soon I will feel her on the outside.

I was also caught off guard today when I realized that our first baby would have been due in about a month. So sad for the baby we lost, but so happy for this baby.. such mixed feelings. I don't know how that due date is going to go.


----------



## adiejan (Mar 3, 2013)

@Xerxella- I really wish there was something we could say or do. Just know that you and both babies are in my thoughts. I really wish I had a magic wand about now...oh and a crystal ball would be nice. Did you like the docs in Cincinnati? Is that where you will deliver for sure?

@alivewithyou- Those passed due dates are always hard. I just had mine on Sept.27th. It was hard knowing that she isn't here but it was nice to be pregnant and excited for these babies. Hugs! I hope you get better too. Being sick just blows!


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

@monkeyscience - stalking, stalking :tiptoe:tiptoe

@toothfairy2be - sounds good to me! :joy Impatiently waiting for your scan, but probably not as impatient as you! I think the decision not to get the number is a wise one. I was excited thinking that your appt was tomorrow, but the time difference caught me off guard again!

@tracyamber - thrilled to bits that you had a great scan. What a show off your boy is! :lol Are you feeling a tad more relaxed now? I hope so.

@Xerxella - I can see myself spending some time Googling "chylothorax" this afternoon, which you have probably already done. As always, I'm thinking of you and B. You must be just about ready for 25 week congrats anyway. :love

@alivewithyou - the movement is so reassuring, right? Feeling it from the outside is a whole other level of crazy. Sorry that you are feeling so crappy, but glad that baby girl is not feeling any adverse effects.

*AFM*: Appt went well. It was mainly a cervix check, and the stitch and cervix are holding steady from last appt. Little boy also looks good, and is estimated at 420g, which makes me very happy. He was definitely chillin', with his head on my left and feet on the right, stretched right out. It was my first excursion out of the house in two weeks, so that was nice. My office is just around the corner from the hospital, so I dropped in and said a quick "hi" to my boss and colleagues.

Hi to everyone else that I have missed, sorry, but I'm a tad exhausted from my outing! Sad how quickly I've lost condition, that's for sure!


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Xerxella - I'm with the others, wish there was something we could do, just praying and sending you energy... You are so patient and calm about it all (I know you're stressed too, but youre just so brave!) I agree 20% is double the odds you got before - at least that's the right direction.
Alivewithyou - hugs! Please never feel you are failing - there is only doing the best you can with what's available! I'm sure little girl is getting everything she needs and that you are the only one suffering... Hoping you recover soon though it sounds awful. Hugs on the anniversary too.
Adie - how are you feeling? Still in happy baby bliss mode? 
Milk - that's great news for now! He's growing well and you are constant, are they keeping you on bed rest indefinitely? 
Afm - I really need my belly to stretch, running out if space.. Plus I had to get up early today, so at midday I'm ready for a nap and I've eaten 3 meals already! Sisters wedding on Friday - trying to muster the energy to wax my legs before then, right now I don't care


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Baby Girl, born 10/6/2014, 5:16 PM. 7 lbs 13 oz, 21.75". Stop and start labor turned pretty crazy when I went from 4 cm to baby born in 40 min.

More at some later date! But so excited for all the good news today! X, I'm sorry your news remains frustratingly unchanged, but YAY for another week down tomorrow!


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

Woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooot! Congrats and much love :love


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

Congrats!!! Now go rest and enjoy that baby.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Monkey that's fantastic! Hope your first night together is a blessing xxx


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

Congrats @monkeyscience!!! 
That is crazy that you posted 10 hours ago and did not have a baby and now you do!!!!! How fabulous!!!!


----------



## adiejan (Mar 3, 2013)

@monkeyscience- yayayayayayay!!! So happy for you!! Lots of love to you and your sweet baby monkey!!


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@monkeyscience - Congratulations!!!!!! So excited for you!!! Have fun snuggling that baby.


----------



## shesaidboom (Oct 19, 2007)

Congratulations monkey!!!


I heard in another thread that the one thread and IVF ones kind of merged into this one. The threads I've been following have been pretty dead, so I thought I would come over here and see. It's great to see some faces I recognize from when I was TTC and afterwards, with babies & pregnancies. Congratulations to all of you, and sending lots of good thoughts for healthy, happy pregnancies. I look forward to getting to hear more about your lives again.


----------



## hope4light (Feb 29, 2008)

CONGRATS MONKEY!!!!!!!!!! love:thumb:thumb:grin::grin::grin::thumb:thumblove:grin::grin::grin:love:thumb:thumb


----------



## Sourire (May 4, 2009)

Congrats monkey!

Nice to hear from you Shesaidboom. 

Toothfairy - here's hoping for great news on your ultrasound tomorrow!


----------



## toothfairy2be (Nov 16, 2010)

Great news monkey! It's weird to think I was driving home from work while you were delivering a baby! Congrats! Enjoy her!!

I'm spotting. Watery. Red. Spotting. I hate this roller coaster. I'm also crampy again which is likely because I'm dehydrated but it's scary anyway. Less than 24 hours til my ultrasound.


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@toothfairy2be - ((((hugs)))). :grouphug Deep breaths. Are you on progesterone? Have they checked your levels? Just go to sleep and wake up tomorrow at the ultrasound. ((Hugs)). At least, that's what I always wished.


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

Im so sorry @toothfairy2be, I am hoping you can take it easy today and rest until your ultrasound. Hoping the spotting is something minor.


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

So sorry, toothfairy. I'm glad you already have an ultrasound scheduled for tomorrow, so you should get some kind of answer very soon. I'll be praying it's a good one!

AFM, we're doing pretty well. One more hour, then they can do the 24 hour tests and we can go HOME!


----------



## LilyTiger (Dec 11, 2011)

monkeyscience said:


> AFM, we're doing pretty well. One more hour, then they can do the 24 hour tests and we can go HOME!


Thread crashing to say Congrats MonkeyScience! Lots of love from the August 2012 DDC. :joy:joy:joy:joy:joy:joy:joy:joy:joy:joy:joy:joy:joy


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Monkey I'm glad all is still going so well  woohoo!!!

Toothfairytobe - just rest as much as you can till the ultrasound... Fx and praying for you xxx


----------



## adiejan (Mar 3, 2013)

@toothfairy2be- sending you lots of positive energy! Hugs and good luck tomorrow!


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@ thinking about you @toothfairy2be

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@toothfairy2be - Good luck today! We're all thinking about you. I hope you feel the positive energy coming your way. :hug


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

@toothfairy2be :dust


----------



## hope4light (Feb 29, 2008)

tf :Hug:goodvibes:dust


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

Thinking of you today @toothfairy2be.


----------



## planegreen (Jul 27, 2012)

Like @shesaidboom I heard about this thread from a resurrected one and I wanted to come over and say hi! It is amazing to see Mothering emails in my inbox again, as it seemed right after I had my little guy the board went quiet. I'm glad to see you are all here supporting each other still. I know this board gave me major comfort when I was struggling.

Congrats @monkeyscience!!! I hope you get out of there soon and can snuggle at home! 
@toothfairy2be Crossing my fingers for good news for you today!


----------



## toothfairy2be (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm joining the twins club. Thank you all for thinking of me today and sending positive thoughts into the universe. Baby A is measuring 6w3, gestation sac is 6w1 heartbeat 117, baby B is measuring 6w1, gestational sac is 5w6 heartbeat 116. I'm always freaked out by gestational sac size because that was the cause of our first 2 mcs. I'm trying to stay positive and have another scan on the 17th.


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

toothfairy2be said:


> I'm joining the twins club. Thank you all for thinking of me today and sending positive thoughts into the universe. Baby A is measuring 6w3, gestation sac is 6w1 heartbeat 117, baby B is measuring 6w1, gestational sac is 5w6 heartbeat 116. I'm always freaked out by gestational sac size because that was the cause of our first 2 mcs. I'm trying to stay positive and have another scan on the 17th.


Yay!!!!!!!!!!! I will definitely keep praying for ongoing good news!


----------



## shesaidboom (Oct 19, 2007)

TWINS!!! That's so exciting. Sending lots of good thoughts @toothfairy2be :blowkiss I'm so glad your ultrasound went well. Look at those wee little babes in there!


----------



## adiejan (Mar 3, 2013)

@toothfairy2be- I am so happy for you!! YAYAYAYAYAYAY!!! :joy


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@toothfairy2be - Yeah!!!!!!! :joy :joy :joy :joy :joy :joy :joy

Small sac size is very common in IVF pregnancies. As long as the beans are growing adequately, it means nothing. I'll try to find the study for you.


----------



## iixivboots (Apr 11, 2008)

More twins! Yay! Congratulations! I have read some spotting is more common with twins. I've had a tiny bit. 

Also monkey, congratulations to you and your little guy who is now a big brother! Hope you are doing great!


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

@toothfairy2be - congrats!!!! So jealous of all you twin mamas. Did they find out why you were spotting or at least put your mind at ease?


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Tooth fairy - if I had the energy I'd be bouncing off the ceiling!!! Woooohooo that is fantastic news!!!! Will keep up all the prayers and energy... Looking forward to your next scan! I'm with alivewithyou any feedback? Also was your RE happy? 
Yay!!!!!


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@toothfairy2be
What???!!! Twins???????????
Sending you the biggest congrats again and a big hug of relief mama!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

Hot damn, there's a lotta twins around this place! Great, great news. Re: sac size, also try to remember that they are measuring something TINY that's around 3-5mm long, so it's easy for a measurement to be "out". My little dude was measuring "behind" at his first scan, and I feared the worst, but look at me (and him!) now.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

alivewithyou said:


> @toothfairy2be - congrats!!!! So jealous of all you twin mamas. Did they find out why you were spotting or at least put your mind at ease?


Alivewithyou - I think when we get to the third trimester and are popping out of our skins we'll be jealous of you single mums lol


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Toothfairytobe - what about this someone posted...

"The gestation sac size in pregnancies resulting from in-vitro fertilization (IVF) and embryo transfer have been compared with those in spontaneous pregnancies. Small-for-dates gestational sac sizes were found in 36% of the IVF pregnancies. This proportion held for both singleton and multiple pregnancies. With increasing gestation beyond 8 weeks the gestation sac volume increasingly approached normal. In contrast to spontaneous conceptions, IVF pregnancies had a low rate of pregnancy loss once fetal heart movements were demonstrated, when the gestation sac size was small-for-dates. Small sac size in an IVF pregnancy may lead to the misdiagnosis of a failed pregnancy."

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/4041400


----------



## Sourire (May 4, 2009)

Toothfairy - congrats on the twins, and huge congrats on the babies being alive and measuring well!!!!! Is this farther than you've gotten in other pregnancies? I remember your first loss was quite late but the others were earlier?


----------



## adiejan (Mar 3, 2013)

@toothfairy2be- I remember the issue that happened when your sacs didn't grow as much as the baby so I totally understand your concern. I don't know about you but I am always worried about something just due to all of my history. How are you feeling? I hope you are just basking in twin heartbeat bliss!!


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

There is so much support on this thread. I love it!!!!!!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@toothfairy2be - @chuord beat me to it. That's the study I had read.


----------



## toothfairy2be (Nov 16, 2010)

The spotting is from my cervix. There was no sign of blood in the uterus. Crinone changed to these crazy long applicators so I'm just not going to put it in all the way. No spotting today. 

This is the best progress I have had as far as betas to ultrasound go. My first pregnancy made it to 10w but we started seeing problems at my 7w5d ultrasound and did not see a heartbeat at the u/s a week prior. The second we knew from the get-go it was not going to last. 

I think I've read everything the internet has to offer about gestational sacs after the first 2 mcs. I really feel in my gut that this time we are on the better side of statistics though. I am so grateful for all the support and well wishes here. 

So I've noticed that if I take chelated magnesium at bedtime I have much fewer symptoms the next day. It is a double edged sword because no symptoms makes me a head case that something is wrong and symptoms make me feel… well, like crap. I want so badly to be able to eat enough to keep these babies growing and yet after a few bites I feel so sick.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Tooth fairy - it sounds so positive, can't wait till your next scan and a bit more relief for you xxx


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@toothfairy2be
My last midwife always reminded me that she worked with women who could only eat pb&j's through the whole pregnancy and still have beautiful babies. She also reminded me that the babies will get what they need from you whether you eat right or not. When I had my ds son I was sick for a long time with ms but sure enough ds got enough calcium from my teeth! I ended up with a few not so good teeth in the end.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sourire (May 4, 2009)

Toothfairy - that is very encouraging to hear that this is your best pregnancy so far. I'm starting to get very excited for you even though I'm sure you're still quite nervous at this point. I'm glad to hear the magnesium is helping, I may have to try that next time I get pregnant. I know what you mean about wanting the symptoms but not wanting them at the same time. I discovered acupressure wristbands around 7 weeks pregnant and for a few days I felt so much better, but so much more worried. "Luckily" for me, the nausea kept getting worse and worse until even with my wristbands I felt like I was going to die. So enjoy feeling better and eat as much as you can, because it may not last very long


----------



## Sourire (May 4, 2009)

Tracyamber - pregnancy did a number on my teeth too... I have some permanent damage now that would cost me thousands of dollars to repair! Luckily it's not visible when I smile, it's more on the back teeth so I'm ignoring it.


----------



## hope4light (Feb 29, 2008)

TF!!!!!!!! SOOOO excited for you!! It's about time, you deserve this. So happy it's twins and things look better than they have before. Sending you lots of love and continued prayers!:love


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Tracy and sourire - thanks for the info re teeth! That scared the heck out of me I'm going to make sure I'm getting enough of everything now!


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Quick AAM - my milk is in! Whole day earlier than with my son. Still working on a good latch, but grateful this little girl seems to be far ahead of where her brother was at this point.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Woohoo monkey!! Well done to you both! Can't wait to 'meet' her!


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@monkeyscience - Woohoo!!!! Congrats on the milk coming in. I tell you. That's the thing I'm looking forward to the most is nursing. I love nursing.


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

I had my first really awful pregnancy dream early this morning. I've had horrible nightmares on and off the whole way, but they have all been quite abstract and not really pregnancy related. This one was much more realistic and scary, although I still can't quite explain it. It was like the baby "fell" out of my belly. The weird part was that he was still under my skin, but instead of being where my belly should be, he was hanging, suspended in a section of skin all on his own, down near my thighs. I could tell that he wasn't in my uterus any more, it was like he was directly under my skin. I could feel his body parts, and him moving, but his movements were slowing down, and he was in trouble. I was calling for help, but nobody came. Then Chopz (my dog) barked, and I woke up. 

I'm not much for interpreting the meaning of dreams or any of that kind of stuff, but I woke up feeling quite unsettled about the whole thing. It wasn't very nice at all. Hope everyone else is doing well and having nicer dreams.


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

Hugs @Milk8shake - :hug Personally, I don't put much stock in dreams. I think they're the vomit of the brain. Sure, I guess you could pick through it and tell me what I've been thinking about or it'd be a lot less yucky if you just ask me. I'd imagine your worried about losing this baby. Who wouldn't be in your shoes? There's nothing to do, but clean up the vomit and keep crossing days off your calendar. You're 22 weeks this weekend, right? 1 more week to the earliest of viability and bean is looking strong and your cervix is looking strong. Hang tough. You're almost there. (((Hugs)))


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

That is a freaky dream, Milk! I hate how in unsettling pregnancy dreams can be. I know I had several that it took hours and hours of being awake to shake off the *feeling* of the dream. Hope you can let go of the bad feelings of it! You're almost done with another week, right?

X - Nursing is still presenting some challenges, but we're doing okay. I kind of do and don't miss nursing. My son just weaned in May, so it's been weird going from toddler nursing to newborn nursing.

Chuord - I want to post a pic, but can't from my phone, as far as I can tell. She has the longest, skinniest feet in the universe.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Hugs milk - mine are sometimes creepy but way vivid... I agree with X don't try to read into it, it's just a way of emotions seeping out.
Monkey - ohh those feet sound adorable! Glad you're enjoying it all...
Afm - sisters wedding in a few hours leaving here in 1 hour... Will get up and eat a snack then roll into some clothes shortly lol - pg has made me more ambivalent with dressing up than I was before even


----------



## kewpie80 (Nov 24, 2010)

@monkeyscience - CONGRATS!!!!!!! Welcome baby girl!!!
@toothfairy2be - Congrats on the twins!!!! My sace were measuring a week behind and the others here can attest, I was FREAKED OUT. Xerxella tried many times to talk me down. haha It's true, though. IVF babies and twins both can cause small sacs. My RE reassured me at my last appt with her. They caught up after a few weeks and there were no issues at all. As long as babies are measuring where they should, all is well.

Xerxella - I'm so sorry things are still not improving and they can't do much right now. My heart breaks for you and your situation.

AFM - I feel like I keep disappearing. Every time life calms down and I can come back and post often, something else happens. We had a death in our family this past week and it's been really really hard. The funeral is this monday and we'll be travelling to another state to attend. Also, that migraine I thought I was getting turned out to be a really nasty stomach virus that seemed to take forever to go away. I've lost a bunch of weight, but babies still look good at least. I'm almost 22 weeks now and morning sickness seems to be dissipating somewhat. DH will be returning from his business trip tomorrow, so it will be nice to have him around again (and his help)


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Kewpie - it's so good to hear from you! It's hard not to worry a little when someone is AWOL.
Hugs on your loss! Hugs for being sick so long, that's just not fair when 'touch wood' you've been blessed to have a more comfortable of this time. I'm glad the babies are still ok  I'm starting to get the feeling that the way it works is we could end up in any condition but the babies will generally get the nutrients they need!
Afm - sisters wedding went well, I only drank lift lemon soda, and sat as much as I could, and was hone by 10pm... This morning I feel like I used to after dancing for 5 hours, having some alcohol lol and although I kept my legs up all night they still ache  either I'm unfit or the babies take a lot more than I thought!
Toothfairytobe - how are you doing?
Anyone else doing anything this weekend?


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@kewpie80
Sorry for you loss as well. I'm glad you are feeling better and your dh is coming home. @chuord
You are making two babies mama. That is a lot of energy. Was your sister happy you were there and supportive? Does she know you are pregnant?

We have travelled for the weekend to another coastal town to be with grandparents. They have lots of goodies for us 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

@kewpie80: sorry for your loss.  happy to see you again though.
@Milk8shake: sorry for the freaky dreams.. those are never any fun. kind of throws off your whole day even though you logically know it's just a dream. hang in there, you are doing so well already!
@chuord: Good job with the wedding. I think at 10 weeks with one baby I was pretty much refusing 90% of social requests lol.

AFM: Bleh. That's just how I feel right now. Struggling to connect in my DDC.. I feel like everyone's common interests there are the opposite of mine so I'm struggling to join in on the conversation. I woke up feeling pretty nauseous, tired, and achey today so I've already been emotional. Haven't been feeling this baby as much as I would like so that worries me but I am getting some pretty strong kicks here and there so I'm trying to relax. I found out that I actually do have an anterior placenta so that might explain a lot of the inconsistency with feeling her still. I am honestly just tired and feeling anti social and every time I turn around there is something else we have to attend so I'm just grumpy.

We have to go to an open house for my husband's family (they do real estate stuff) tomorrow night and Sunday we are going to a movie and doing dinner with my family. Got an invite for a neighborhood halloween party and already my holiday schedule is starting to fill up for christmas parties and thanksgiving parties. Can I just sleep? and rest? Do i have to commit to all this stuff now? Really?

That and with my stomach problems food just gives me anxiety. Social events are all about food which already makes me a weirdo because that's my least favorite part. Boo.


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

Oh, just give me a minute to calm the heck down. In my thread subscriptions, I just saw the snippet saying "Kewpie, sorry for your loss" and I about *freaked!*

Of course, you have my condolences @kewpie80, but I'll admit to huge relief when I realised it wasn't baby related. Sorry that you're having a rough trot with everything going on. I bet you will be so glad to see DH.

@chuord - glad you had a nice time at the wedding? Did you end up getting glammed up and show off your cute bump? I think you did well to last til ten. At that stage I was lucky to last past 7.30 and I only have one in there!

@tracyamber - sounds like a nice weekend, grandparents and goodies are a nice combo!

@alivewithyou - you're not along on the DDC front. I really want to post and get involved there, but I'm too... I don't know? Anxious? I wanted to sign up for the spotlights, but then I just figured I would be too much of a downer, so I didn't. (I read yours though). Actually, I feel out of place all around so I read most threads but don't make a peep. I've also been incredibly anti-social (and anti-food) for basically the entire pregnancy. Of course now I feel a little better and would like to go out occasionally, I can't!

@monkeyscience - I want to see these feet! I got the cutest pic of little boy's foot from my last scan and I love it!

@Xerxella - I reckon you are right about dreams being brain vomit. How are you doing anyway? What are you doing to occupy your time? Bedrest is growing old very quickly here, and you've had twice as long as me! How are your other kids going? Do they know/understand much of what's happening?

*AFM: * Nothing much to report. Yesterday I had a super contraction-y day, which was not nice after my creepy dream. 80% of the time my contractions don't really hurt, but I had ouchie ones yesterday. I actually just generally hurt a LOT more than I expected to at this stage. I suspect it has to do with my anatomy being a bit on the weird side, with the half uterus and the missing kidney and other crap. Most of the time it feels like things just can't get settled into the right place.

I've been hyper emotional, which my midwife says I can blame on my placenta. I've been feeling a bit "woe is me" because I haven't had a single visitor (aside from my Mum) since going on bedrest. However, I also know it's probably really my own fault. After a series of let-downs by supposed "friends" a few years ago, I've done a pretty good job at keeping most people at arms length since. DH pointed out last night that a lot of people wouldn't even know that I'm pregnant, let alone on bedrest. He's the total opposite of me in a lot of ways. He's very open with people, and doesn't judge or expect to be judged. All his closest friends and colleagues are up-to-the-minute on everything that's happening for us. I really wish I could be a lot more like him.


----------



## adiejan (Mar 3, 2013)

@Milk8shake- I am sorry about your dream. I hate scary dreams that stick with you...no fun!! I took a dream interpretation class once in my grad school work (I'm a Psychotherapist) . They said that you should interpret every part of your dream as if it were you. So be every part of your dream. I dunno...I definitely think it is the unconscious trying to process for us but I don't put much stock in dream interpretation. I interpret all of my own dreams as another manifestation of what I already know...I am an anxious, anxious, pregger woman!

@kewpie80- I'm so sorry for your loss. It's good to know that your babies are doing well despite your sickness.

@chuord- Your post cracked me up. I'm glad you enjoyed your sister's wedding. Does she live close to you? It is crazy how tired I feel after things that wouldn't have phased me before. I am going to my undergrad college Homecoming tomorrow and I have already told my friends I may need to bow out early. Especially since I'm sure they will tie one on like we were in college...yikes! I always tell DH that I am busy cooking some geniuses and I need my rest haha!

@alivewithyou- I totally feel you on not wanting to engage in anything social! I guess that even gets harder as the holidays draw near. I hope you get to see a good movie and veg out a little this weekend after your social stuff! I haven't even looked into a DDC. I don't really know where I belong since I'm due May 1st but will not go over 37 wks according to my OB. Sorry you're not connecting with them!

@tracyamber-what kind of goodies did you find on the coast? I hope your trip is going well!

@Xerxella- Since I have never had the privilege of being a mama just yet, I am just curious as to what you love so much about nursing. I have this hallmark pic in my head of attachment and the beauty of it. Then I watch my sister swear like a sailor every time my niece latches on. I really, really want to breast feed but I'm nervous I won't be a very good cow since most of the women in my family are not. I'm also nervous with twins. Any advice?


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@adiejan - I had trouble in the beginning with my first getting the latch right and I think somewhat getting the nipples a little "broken in" lol. A lactation consultant and LLL really helped us get settled in. I would think every first time nursing pair needs a lactation consultant.

But, with my 2nd child, it was like old hat. She didn't have to know what she was doing because I did. . So, it went much smoother. I think she was a lazy nurser and I have a strong let down, so it worked for us. She'd barely put her mouth on my nipple and the milk would just flow.

But, what I like about it is when they're not newborns anymore, just babies. And, they "ask" for milkies by trying to lift your shirt and rooting around. And, they see the breast and they get this smile like they just unwrapped the best present ever. Hahahah. It still makes me laugh just thinking about it. Then they head in and we get settled and they place their little hand on your chest and look up at you like you're a million bucks. Then they smile around your nipple and close their eyes, totally content. Later they fall asleep "milk drunk". And this little dribble of milk comes out the corner of their mouth. It's so sweet and wonderful.

Or maybe I'm just susceptible to the oxytocin release of nursing.....


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@Milk8shake - sorry you're contraction-y. So they have you on anything to keep them settled down? I think people forget how much pregnancy just hurts sometimes. I'm having to remember that when there's some pain I can know that it's not related to any problem with THIS pregnancy. It's a general pregnancy pain. I'm making sure I sort the 2 in my mind for my own sanity!

I'll come visit you! I had my first day of bored. I'm a tremendous introvert anyways, so the bedrest has been mostly fine. 

Can you adopt some of DH's friends as your own?

We've only told the kids that there's a baby on the way. They don't know much, but then nobody does.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the support  you just made me feel so much more normal! Still waiting for the headache to shift....
Tracy - sounds nice and relaxed  are you totally settled in now?
Alivewithyou - hugs on the tummy thing still going, all I can think if is to not try and eat normally but just go with whatever is appetizing at any time... Can you chat to dh and explain you're not being antisocial but need to just restrict to essential stuff until you feel better? That's what I've done and they have no expectations... I missed the practice dinner for the wedding a week or so ago - no probs.
Milk - I understand re the friends bit, I'm naturally a sharer like your dh - but have kept stuff from my best friends cos I couldn't handle all the questions - despite them being nothing but supportive! If a few had let me down as well hmmm I'd have been more distant. If you get too bored or desperate I can always visit you lol 
Adie - you should be in the April due date with me  that makes the most sense and there are a few nice people there, most support the different approaches rather than judge... Oh my sister is in Brisbane also, so not far for me to travel - we left the party at 9 and I was home showered and in bed by 10... My whole family (5 of us in this country) are really close and they've supported me through the ivf all the way, my sister was with me distracting me the day I got my blood bfp... I was meant to be her main support person planning the wedding - she shouldered most I helped a little and my dh picked up any extra for me... I really can't complain, we took two cars last night my dad didn't drink - just so dh was able to take me home when I needed. I feel blessed daily to be surrounded by so much love, lol but at the same time feeling blah while pregnant totally sucks! We've all had a rougher journey to get here than most - wouldn't it be great if being pg was easy!
I love this thread and knowing that you all get the worries etc... Weird if anything I've been crankier since stopping the supps...


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@tracyamber - I'm glad you had a good weekend. Overall, how's this pregnancy going for you? 
@alivewithyou - I don't post in my DDC much either. My story feels so different that I just don't have much to add. We're not thinking about decorating nurseries. I'm not thinking about birth plans! I'm not thinking I'll make it to January!!!! My story is so complicated, I just can't relate. 
@monkeyscience - rest up. You're our inspiration that we'll all get there someday. 
@kewpie80 - I think you could have warned all of us that this carrying twins thing is HARD!!!! I was measuring 30 weeks at 24. So, I'm huge. And everything aches. Well, since you didn't, I will.

To All : Carrying twins is HARD!!!!! Everything aches. My belly button aches! Lol

A very large :wave to everyone.


----------



## kewpie80 (Nov 24, 2010)

*X *- And scare everyone?!?? :grin: It is tough, especially the end. I remember seeing stars when I'd turn over in bed from the weight and I'd need to sit and rest after walking from the bedroom to the living room. That really rough part just lasts the last few weeks, though. If you haven't gotten a maternity belt yet, I'd think about getting one. Some find them more helpful only worn during the night, some during the day. I preferred mine just when I was on my feet for more than a few minutes. When I wore it at night, I found it pulled on my back more and made things worse.

*milk* so sorry to give you a jolt!!

*Chuord* Glad you had a good time at the wedding. The super super tired feelings do fade a little. It gets bad around 18 weeks and then by 20, it eases a bit. It'll come back again, but you will get a break.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@Xerxella
I try not to complain really. I have been feeling better just exhausted. The fibroids I have cause me pain as they are always in the way. By the middle of the day I'm having a hard time bending. But besides my body the baby is fine so that is really good. I think I look a lot bigger than my approaching 23 weeks. I will post another picture if you will 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks Kewpie! Just a window of energy sounds great! Btw I've had to take a rest to catch my breath for the past 5 weeks... I need to pop out...


----------



## Sourire (May 4, 2009)

Adie - I second Xerxella, I absolutely LOVE breastfeeding. The first few weeks were rough, I did my fair share of swearing/crying/screaming when the baby was latching on, but once your nipples have survived the initial toughening up they need to go through, it's just marvelous. They really aren't kidding about the feel-good hormones you get while breastfeeding. It's important to have plenty of support in the early days though, from truly helpful people. Hospital nurses (at least the ones I encountered) are not the people who will give you good breastfeeding support, the wrong advice can really mess up your breastfeeding and you can end up with permanent milk supply issues. I was lucky to have a midwife for support, and I found the LLL book helpful as well.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

I loved breastfeeding as well. Did it for 2 years!!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@kewpie80 - I worry about the maternity belt because A's head is so low. When the do the u/s, they can't even see his head unless they so a transvaginal or go over my pubic bone. I don't know if the belt would help or hurt. How low was A with you? I assume he's low because of the short cervix, but maybe that's more common than I think. 
@tracyamber - you can complain all you want. I'm sorry about the painful fibroids.  I'll post another picture, but I'm not sure every ones recovered from the last one. I just look generally huge. I'm still shocked every time I catch a glance at myself in the mirror! 
@chuord - how's things with you? Any news?

AFM - just counting the days to Tuesday, so I can officially prove the +fFN wrong. And that'll be my latest goal of 26 weeks.


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

You can do it, Xerxella! I believe. 

As far as nursing, I'm in engorged bloody blistered nipple hell right now, so probably not the best person to ask.  Though I'm hopeful things are on the upswing, actually. I did nurse my son for 21 months despite a lot of pain and anguish initially. My nursing journey is a saga in and of itself, but I can say that the one thing I swore prior to birth I'd never do that I have actually never done is give my son formula. (And no, definitely no judgment from me about moms who have - if anything, what I went through gave me a lot more understanding for why people give up on nursing.)

Milk - Happy 22 weeks!

Kewpie - You are one tough mama! Sorry about losing your family member on top of everything else.

I know I'm missing people, I'm just throwing thoughts out there while I wait for girlie to wake up and eat on the other side.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Xerxella - 26 weeks will be great! You are doing a great job!

Who else of you ladies is really close to viability?

Afm - counting down the days till Thursday and Nuchal scan, then Friday I'm 13 weeks and into the second trimester!! That's my current goal


----------



## toothfairy2be (Nov 16, 2010)

The twin talk is scaring me. I'll be 7w tomorrow and I already feel like I've been sick and tired and pregnant for a year. I'll come back with more later. We are at my in laws & I'm trying to get up for church but I don't feel good and have no energy.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Toothfairytobe - I did a few weeks where I only had energy to do a few things a day, like shower, make easy food, I was also taking two naps... Rest as much as you need to it does start to get better... Remember right now your babies are developing all their important bits - they need all your energy for a bit. Everyone e here kept reminding me of that and I'm grateful cos it helped... I'm now getting a little more energy, and I'm sure in a few weeks it'll increase a little again... Think of all the effort you've put into getting this far - a few weeks on the couch is nothing at this stage xxxx
Monkey - ouch! That description sounds painful  hope it starts to settle soon - you sound so determined!
Since all the breast feeding chat I've been looking into classes etc. 
Milk - have you looked at the Australian breast feeding association site? They hire out hospital grade pumps, it's only $50-60 to join for 12 months and then stuff like bf classes are $20. I'm thinking it will be a good place to start 
How are you doing on bed rest? Did you contact your friends? I bet they will be thrilled for you when you do.
Tracy - hugs on the fibroids! You never complain and yet you're in pain - what a trooper! Have they mentioned if the fibroids are staying the same size? He's really a miracle boy isn't he


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

If it makes you feel better, Toothfairy, both my singleton pregnancies kicked my butt from 5 weeks on, so you might have been just as worn out with one. Or at least you're probably NOT twice as tired/sick, even if you're more tired/sick. Think of it as buy one get one half off. 

Breastfeeding has taken a definite turn for the better. Nipples have healed significantly, and I'm able to nurse her in a cradle hold again, which is less difficult than the football hold for me. Initial latching still hurts like crazy, but that's pretty normal for a new baby.


----------



## adiejan (Mar 3, 2013)

Ughhh...I just had a large post and lost it. Here we go again 

@Xerxella- I love the way you explained what breastfeeding is like for you. It painted a beautiful picture. I really hope that I can do it. Yay for 26 weeks. I hope you keep proving your doc wrong.

@monkeyscience- I am so sorry about your bloody nipples...that just sounds awful. I hope we get to see a pic soon.

@Milk8shake- I think we crossed posts last time. I am sorry about the contractions. Are they doing anything to help stop them? I hope its not too painful.

@chuord- Good luck at your scan on Thurs...I'll be stalking you. When do you get your genetic test results? Are you starting to show at all? I started to pop out more this week. I will be 12 weeks on Friday so we really are 1 weeks apart...that is awesome!

@tracyamber- I really hope you post a pic...I vote yes! What do your fibroids do during pregnancy and how do you know? Just curious since I have two.

@kewpie80- Your post about seeing stars and feeling exhausted after moving from one room to another kind of freaked me out haha. I can definitely see it though! I went to usu homecoming this weekend and felt like I had just run a marathon by the time I got home.

@Sourire- thanks for the advice. I really, really, hope I am able to breast feed. I guess all I can do is give it a try. I appreciate you telling me not to listen to nurses or I probably would have.

@toothfairy2be- I am kind of glad to hear that you are feeling dumpy...although I hope you find some relief. I always complain about being sick and then take it back in the next sentence. Did your spotting stop?

AFM: I have my first appointment with the MFM on Wednesday. Can anyone shed some light on what to expect. Is it very different from appointments with other docs? I am really hoping they will confirm that the babies are mono/di and doing well.

Last night I went to my undergrad college homecoming festivities. It was pretty fun but exhausting. Also, I ended up telling a few people since they wondered why I didn't have a cocktail ha ha. My best friend got a kick out of seeing the faces of people when I told them we are having identical twins. As such, the more drinks she had the more people she would say, "Adie, tell them." Well needless to say I went home early...it was a bit much haha.


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@adiejan - I think they'll do all that. They've always done a u/s with me. I'd imagine they'd do one with you, too. They'll want to confirm choronicity. Have they seen a membrane between them, yet? Good luck on Wednesday! 
@monkeyscience - I'm glad breast feeding is coming along well. It'll only get easier from here. (((Hugs))))
@chuord - wow! I'm so impressed you're looking into breast pumps and stuff already! Good for you. 13 weeks already?!???? Lol. I really started to feel better about then. 
@toothfairy2be - Rest up. I felt SO sick the first few weeks. It really did start to turn the corner at about 13-14 weeks.


----------



## adiejan (Mar 3, 2013)

Xerxella said:


> @adiejan - I think they'll do all that. They've always done a u/s with me. I'd imagine they'd do one with you, too. They'll want to confirm choronicity. Have they seen a membrane between them, yet? Good luck on Wednesday!


My OB was pretty certain she saw a membrane. DH and I were also pretty certain there was one as well. My OB just wanted the MFM to confirm. Sorry I don't know a lot but what is chronocity?


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

Choronicity is just whether they share a placenta or not. They probably do, but the docs will still want to check.


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

@adiejan, if you're anything like me, the MFM appt is whatever _you_ want it to be. I had a list of questions that I just fired at him, one after the other until I was done, and I don't think he really had anything left to say after that. At any rate, I think writing a list of questions or concerns (including your DH) is important, because I know that I raised at least one issue that my doc hadn't thought of :thumb 
I didn't have an ultrasound at that first appt, but I was 11 weeks, and the cerclage hinged on a positive nuchal scan the following week, so there wasn't much point. I'd also already had three scans by that time. I expect that may be different for you because of the twin situation, so I think you'll get a scan.

@monkeyscience I'm happy for you and your nipples! Is that weird? I had such sore and tender nipples for so long, that the thought of blisters is really scary!

@toothfairy2be - looking back, I don't know how I continued to work as long as I did. I was basically dragging myself around, and I probably should have taken leave, although I'm now glad I didn't. All I really did was work and sleep, rinse and repeat. Definitely not high functioning at all. So just do what you can do, eat what you can eat, and know that' you're doing the best you can!

@chuord - yep I have looked at the ABA. I'd really love to do a class prior to having bubs, to be really prepared, but with the bedrest, well who knows if it will be possible. Although I would love to EBF, I am thinking hard about a pump, in case of a NICU stay. If little boy comes very early, then he won't be able to BF, and I will need one. But maybe cross that bridge when we come to it? Still haven't said anything to everyone. I keep thinking that I will be comfortable telling at a certain "stage" (weeks) but then when I get there, I'm still not. Maybe 24 weeks? Where are you planning to deliver, by the way? I'll be at the Mater, I don't know if I mentioned that.


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

@Milk8shake: Yeah I'm finding the farther I get along in this pregnancy the more I just want to stay at home and relax and rest with this baby. I like my alone time with her the best where I can just lay around and feel her kicks, talk to her, do research on my own, etc. I hate having to have the same repeat conversation in public over and over.
@adiejan: I'm glad I'm not the only one that feels antisocial. You guys are making me feel less like a jerk ha ha. Good luck at your appointment on Wednesday, I am sure everything will be great. 
@chuord: I wish I could get out of stuff and if I feel crappy enough I am allowed to. My husband knows me very well and knows what happens when I don't get out at all (get depressed and lazy ha ha) so he forces me out of my shell a bit. It's a blessing and a curse especially as I am starting to run out of energy a lot faster.

Hi to everyone else. I have been following along.. just feeling tired still. This weekend I noticed a define shift in my body. Both sides of my hips ache as well as my pelvic bone.. kind of in front. It's fine until the end of the day but then I can barely walk. Baby has been so active again.. both my DH and mom were able to feel her kicking from the outside this weekend and I've been feeling her kick from the outside as well now. I definitely am just feeling the growing pains all over my lower stomach right now. I have to remind myself that it's a different kind of pain than stomach pain.

Made some letters for the little girl's nursery this weekend and then I had to go to an open house on Saturday night for DH's family (they are into real estate). I didn't do too well.. I kept breaking out into random sweats, my stomach hurt, and I was incredibly tired.. so I lasted about an hour at that before I was ready to leave. Today was much better. Got to go see Dracula with my family and then went home and ate dinner with the family. Tonight DH and I just went grocery shopping and now I am snuggling with my weenie dogs at home and relaxing with a new super soft blanket that I just bought. I've been able to have some quality time just laying in bed and feeling the baby this weekend so that has helped. Not looking forward to the next week especially since I am supposed to go out to a fast food restaurant to eat for work and I am trying to figure out how to get out of that especially since I have been trying to eat a lot more healthy again.

Here are the letters I made; my first pinterest project that didn't fail:


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Milk - I'm going to the mater too, my Ob only practices there - which should we go early gives us better odds of her being there. The Nicu thought is why I've been looking at the pumps...
Alivewithyou - I've started having a few of those stretching feelings just the last day or so... Oh and my hip this morning - you have my sympathy 
The letters look great! They are neat and bright - perfect!


----------



## iixivboots (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi everyone. I know I haven't been posting but I'm reading everything. I have been having some issues with my laptop so I'm just on my phone. Personals are hard to catch up on but I have a little to add to some of these discussions.

I will add my vote to the breastfeeding is awesome camp but maybe not the first month or so. With my son I was so anxious about my supply in the beginning it was hard to enjoy. But months 2-25 were pretty great. He just weaned last month. Aww my guy. He did great. I'm trying to remember if I thought the hospital rental pump I had was a lot better than the Ameda I had at home. Not super drastically so I don't think.

My MFM appointment was a "consult." We didn't have any known issues so we just discussed my 12 week scan results and any other risks I have because of age etc. I asked a lot of questions, got nutrition advice for multiple pregnancies.

General twin pregnancy stuff, having to eat every two hours and the fatigue got a lot better during second trimester. Hold out hope. Just don't fight it, rest as much as you can. It's not forever, even with twins. At least a break before the home stretch. Literally.

Thinking about all of you, your babies and how much strength it takes to keep taking it a day and a week at a time, it is inspirational.

I'm 22 weeks tomorrow. I got a maternity support belt last weekend and it helped so much with my ligament pain I overdid it this past week carrying my son and taking him out. Now I am having sharp back pain on one side of my lower spine. Icing it right now. Thinking it's time to start going to a chiropractor. 
Depression and anxiety are still a struggle for me. I did join out local chapter of multiples of America. I'm hoping I can meet some families who survived a young toddler and infant twins. 
I have an OB appointment this Wednesday. Feeling the babies kick a lot more and feeling bigger this week but glad to take a peek at them soon. 
@toothfairy2be, let me know when you would like to be added to the roster and what you'd like it to say!


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

@iixivboots, not to mention moving @monkeyscience out of "due" and into "babies" on the roster!


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi boots  great to hear from you! Ok that's two votes for support belts - they are on my list for sure...
Thanks for the words of support, it is confusing isn't it we put so much effort into getting pg and desperately want these babies - but the bit in between is such hard work! Hugs on the anxiety! You seem to be doing so well with it (I remember that was your greatest fear)
Milk - I joined your nightmare club re baby... I had my 12 week scan and was told there was nothing in there, however I was about to ovulate! Since for me getting pg was the issue this felt like ground hog day so I screamed in my head and woke up to the storm... Second dream was finding out the sexes - I don't care about the result but in my dream I was distraught... Totally not reading anything into them - just a crazy manifestation of my fears... However it ruins your sleep!
How's everyone else?


----------



## Sourire (May 4, 2009)

Chuord and Milkshake - I actually got an electric breast pump before I gave birth and Liliana is 5 months old and it's been gathering dust in my cupboard the entire time! I find my little hand pump is more than sufficient for occasional use to decrease engorgement or pump a couple of bottles to give to Liliana later on (not that I've succeeded in giving her a bottle yet...). You may want to wait until you actually need a pump to get one, I've heard that the rental ones are better than the ones you buy anyways. But I definitely recommend buying a hand pump in advance, they are handy little gadgets and only cost about 40-50$.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks sourire! I guess I'm just more worried as there's two... Plus my mum tried so hard to breast feed us and never made it more than a few weeks with all three...


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

I know in the U.S though, breast pumps are usually covered by insurance. You just mail in the receipt. It's worth calling insurance too before you decide to spend the money, especially if it collects dust like @Sourire said. I actually used mine quite a bit though

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

I second the hand pump. I inherited my sisters and when it finally bit the dust, I used the hand pump for exclusive pumping when I went back to work. It worked better than the electric. However, if I'm looking at a NICU stay this time I'll just rent the hospital grade one until LO comes home.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Ok I'll research but hold off thinking about it in depth till much later 
Omg I have to share, Ob just called me verifi DNA tests are back - no chromosome abnormalities! I know we still need the nuchal to confirm but I'm feeling so relieved! Also there is y present, so at least one boy... She is awesome, she was thrilled to make me so happy!


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@chuord
That is great news!!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## adiejan (Mar 3, 2013)

@chuord-that it awesome!!! Congrats!!


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Yay, chuord!

X - I think your next goal should be to be pregnant on Halloween so you can paint your belly green, like a pea in a peapod!


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@chuord - yeah!!!! What a relief!!!! 
@monkeyscience - Ha! More like a beach ball in a pod! October 28 will be 28 weeks. That'll be my goal. We'll keep it simple.


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

@chuord - sorry about the nightmares, but congrats on at least one boy and no abnormalities! I hope you can go into your nuchal scan a little bit less anxious as a result. Your OB sounds lovely by the way. You're very lucky!

@alivewithyou - ohhhh, loving the Pinterest project - looks great. Glad to know that I'm not the only one that just lays around, hanging out with baby. I love doing it. I sometimes question if everyone else gets as much "wonder" out of it as I do!

@Xerxella - Yay! 26 weeks! Next stop, 28!!

@Sourire and everybody - I think my loose plan is to wait and see, and hire a pump from the hospital if it's necessary. I wouldn't have considered a hand pump though, so I will check that out!

*AFM*: Wow, I'm super jacked off at post in my DDC, which I just replied to, but _boy!_ it took a lot for me to keep myself in check and not totally lose my sh*t. In other news, little dude seems to be going through a period of expansion, or at least my belly is. Last night, I could feel my uterus wayyyyyy higher than it has been. Also, my hips have started to play up, so that's just another pain to add to my growing list of discomfort. I'm at the stage where I basically don't sleep. I have to pee,_ all the time_. Like, hourly. And getting in and out of bed is so uncomfortable. Last night I was seriously considering sleeping on couch so I could sleep sitting up and be closer to the bathroom. :eyesroll:irked:dizzy The joys of pregnancy, right?


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Xerxella - you could use one of these as a simple costume lol!


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@Milk8shake - So I had to go stalk your DDC to find the post. You're 100% right. (((Hugs))) to you on all the aches and pains. It's funny when you're not pregnant you only remember the good things like the soft kicks and walking around with a big belly all proud. . But, in the middle of it, you only then remember all the aches and pains, and hard kicks and bladder leakage and waddling and sciatica pain and..... 
@chuord - Of course, being in gestational incarceration on bedrest significantly limits my Halloween party activities! Lol. But, I like them! 

AFM - Officially 26 weeks!!!! Woo-hoo. New goal 28 weeks. I'm trying not to think about this too hard because I don't want to get my hopes up, but.... Both DH and I think I'm looking a little smaller and I've lost 5 lbs out of nowhere. I'm feeling significantly less pressure on my cervix. I still feel both babies kicking independently (but I probably should pull out the Doppler to confirm they're both still with us). But, I wonder if B's fluid is down???? Trying not to get my hopes up. What will be, will be. Next ultrasound is a week from Thursday.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Fx so hard for good news on Thursday X!


----------



## tinytina (Dec 11, 2006)

Fingers crossed @Xerxella and everyone else! I come over here to check on everyone quite often.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@Milk8shake
I slept on the couch last night

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## adiejan (Mar 3, 2013)

@Milk8shake- I also had to stalk your post. I completely agree with you and I am a Psychotherapist. I cannot believe the ignorance of some people.

@Xerxella- Your gestational incarceration comment made me LOL...I am sure it feels that way!! I am really sending lots of positive energy your way. I truly hope that Baby B's fluid has gone down. Congrats on 26 weeks...keep proving those fools wrong

@chuord- those costumes are cute! When are you planning to announce? Or have you already?


----------



## iixivboots (Apr 11, 2008)

@Milk8shake I am so glad you said something. I had to go on a low dose of SSRIs last month. I do have a lot of anxiety about it and that woman was just so black and white about it. Fish oil isn't going to cut it with my history and I need to care for myself and my son. 
@Xerxella happy 26 weeks! You are doing amazingly. Come on baby B!


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@Milkshake
I wanted to give you thumbs up on the post but I have been using my ds's ipad. Great post and I'm thinking of posting. I'm really finding out we have some pretty conservative(lack of a better word. Hope not to offend anyone here) people in our due date club.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@Xerxella
I think your next goal you will have no problem making. Congrats mama!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Silverbird (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi all sorry for being MIA.


Been a very hectic time I had a lovely holiday which I then ended up being trapped abroad and taking 40 hours extra to get home. After that I've had various things to keep me busy and now I've passed 12 weeks and pretty much believe this is going to happen set up a massive load of stuff to do!


I hope you don't mind if I get it out here but some days I'm really struggling. Some days are good but some days I'm just so nauseous (or hungry) and miserable. Some days I honestly think I wish I'd gone for adoption instead. I just find it hard because I've worked so hard to get here and now I often feel miserable. I love this baby but I don't really have any sense of it yet. I guess I had hoped that I would have a strong sense of this baby from the beginning but I don't and feeling all this makes me feel like such a bad mum already. That and the fact that I'm just struggling to do anything and living off totally random food and subways 


Yesterday I wrote a list of loads of the unrealistic expectations about pregnancy and I ripped it up and threw it into the sea. It was beautiful watching the bits blow away and land in the waves. It did help but today I'm still miserable.


On the more positive side I am having good days. And it's been lovely telling people. everyone has been so pleased for me.


Xerella: Congratulations of getting so far. everything crossed for you and the little ones.


Toothfairy: Fingers crossed it's just some bleeding. I had some and was fine.


Sorry I'm not up-to-date on everyone else's news but thinking of you all and wishing you luck.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@Silverbird
I'm glad you posted. I think of you often because of the whole donor thing. There's only been 3 of us.
You know, your feelings are your feelings. You are processing them and putting them out for others to read. That is a big deal. I have been struggling a bit this pregnancy too and feel I have posted less and less. Part of it is that I feel like I should be all happy and such but I'm not. I ache, I'm grumpy and a bit depressed and I'm exhausted. It took so much to get to this place and yet I feel miserable at times. I know I'll gleam with joy once I see my little boy and I know you will too.
Hugs hugs hugs!!!!!! I wish we were closer because I'd make you a meal.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Silverbird (Dec 30, 2008)

tracyamber said:


> @Silverbird
> I'm glad you posted. I think of you often because of the whole donor thing. There's only been 3 of us.
> You know, your feelings are your feelings. You are processing them and putting them out for others to read. That is a big deal. I have been struggling a bit this pregnancy too and feel I have posted less and less. Part of it is that I feel like I should be all happy and such but I'm not. I ache, I'm grumpy and a bit depressed and I'm exhausted. It took so much to get to this place and yet I feel miserable at times. I know I'll gleam with joy once I see my little boy and I know you will too.
> Hugs hugs hugs!!!!!! I wish we were closer because I'd make you a meal.
> ...


thanks so much Tracyamber. It would be sweet of you to cook for me but whatever I told you I wanted to eat I wouldn't fancy it by the time it was cooked. Feb up of cooking healthy food I don't eat.
I think a lot of us with infertility can struggle because we can still have rotten pregnancy symptoms. When I was trying I couldn't;t understand people who moaned and thought for sure I would never mind even the worst pregnancy symptoms. Now I feel like hypocrite.

Thanks for the hugs same back to you.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@Silverbird
I could make crappy food too. I'll send you virtual Campbell's cream of mushroom soup with chicken and lots of cheese.!!!! Is that unhealthy enough?? Lol

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Silverbird (Dec 30, 2008)

tracyamber said:


> @Silverbird
> I could make crappy food too. I'll send you virtual Campbell's cream of mushroom soup with chicken and lots of cheese.!!!! Is that unhealthy enough?? Lol
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


You are very sweet. I couldn't;'t eat that I'm afraid! health or unhealthy I often don't fancy it once I've set out to eat it. very frustrating. cream crackers and hummus for tea today. And if I eat anything with too much sugar that really makes me feel ill. Hopefully I'll feel better tomorrow as today is a write off!


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Milk, alivewithyou, boots, Xerxella - read the post through too that was well intense... The very last post Valerie made makes her obsession understandable (not correct) seems she's just carrying her own crap - shame she had to regurgitate it on everyone else. I just want to say you ladies are awesome for sticking up for everyone. Lol Xerxella - re your post in this thread, I feel so lucky in this thread cos although we embrace natural stuff, after all the infertility treatment, it feels like nothing (medical/intervention) is too invasive or too extreme - I love being surrounded by a bunch of strong women who selflessly put their babies needs first - truly you all do that!
Silverbird - great to have you back! Also thanks for your honesty, I've been struggling a lot with feeling blah too (I have three flavours of chips open lol and depends on which works for me at the time  ) also with the fact that while getting pg is amazing and I love these babies, there are many times when having the aliens take over my body and taste buds is not fun... I agree as well when trying I heard others complain and thought 'strange', it is so different when you are experiencing all the issues! Be kind to yourself! I'm trying to be... The fact I like to be in control, and the bigger they get the 'less' control I have about how painless their extraction will be doesn't happen more than twice a week. As you say I think most of us feel like this at some time - starting the cycle full of extra hormones probably doesn't help. 
Then I remember how beautiful my babies are, watch the scan video again and I try and just be grateful I'm not having as hard a road as some others on here, and that I get to share in this awesome knowledge / support pool. Hope it settles for you soon! 
Adie - I started telling close people after the second scan. I'll tell the next batch after nuchal scan all clear, but i don't want to do a general announcement - there are some people that can find out if I post a pic after birth  what about you? Silverbird have you announced?
Tracyamber, boots - the silent sufferers, please share when you feel blah - I do and I benefit from everyone's support, please give those of us you support the chance to support you back! That goes for anyone else being brave, we have shared too much not to keep sharing the support. Seriously I could not have gotten to here without you ladies xxx


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@Milk8shake
Are you causing trouble in the ddc?? I was hoping my post would kind of turn things around and it seems that one apology has been made so I think it is a good step forward. I'm laughing as I post this so don't take me too seriously. I think I'm going to make my comments more brief though in our ddc. I just don't want to get heated there. I rather be with you guys

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

Blech. I'm feeling pukey and starving and thirsty. What is this, the first trimester all over again? A couple things hit me. I'm in the third trimester!!!! I've done 8 weeks on bedrest and if I make it 8 more that'll be 34 weeks which would be amazing! So, I'm at least half way through bedrest!!! (PS. I jut did a huge burp and I feel much better. I knew you guys were worried and would want those details...). :lol

So, can we talk about names? I asked on my DDC, but is pretty quiet there. Since you all know B's situation, what would you name him?


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@Xerxella
That's soooooo grossssssss!! 
I too am starting to have first trimester symptoms which is totally not cool. I'm not quite in my third
I know what you mean about names. We named our first son "hope" as we had tried so long and hoped. We played it off of the Italian root word espiron but played with it a bit. I'll come back and post when I have an idea.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## iixivboots (Apr 11, 2008)

I know first trimester symptoms wtf! I puked yesterday after changing a diaper, for only the the third time this whole pregnancy. 

Xerxella, does A have a name yet? Do you want them to go together or start with the same letter or anything? I totally get wanting to give this guy special name. We actually ended up with totally different names for the twins, but I wasn't opposed to same first letter.


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

We'll name A something traditional. Like my kids are Alexander and Genevieve and so A will be along those lines. But, B is another story. I'm open to anything. They don't need to go together in any special way.


----------



## iixivboots (Apr 11, 2008)

That's so funny, Alexander was my first thought. I love names. Nameberry is my favorite site lately. What is the primary thing you want to convey for B's name?


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

@tracyamber - Yep, I'm a troublemaker for sure - It wasn't my intention to start a sh*tfight, but apparently I did. You did a good job of trying to reign it in, but I think it was already past that point. I'll stay out of it from now, although it's probably too little, too late. How did sleeping on the couch go, by the way?

@Xerxella, I read the other day that in high risk pregnancies mothers should start kick counts at 26 weeks, if you haven't already! We'll be scan buddies - my next appt is also Thursday week.

@chuord - you're so right about natural vs intervention. Wouldn't we all love to have these rosy lives where we just got pregnant and had babies, and never had to make any difficult decisions? In a perfect world, maybe. But I don't know of anyone who makes any decision regarding pregnancy without having the child/ren as the #1 priority.

@iixivboots - I've been thinking of you. I've been concerned this whole pregnancy of having a relapse. You're absolutely doing the right thing though - for you and your boy.

Sorry if I missed anyone - I'm so freakin' worked up right now. I cried twice this morning, reading that nasty thread - and I don't usually cry. 
Other than that, I actually devised a method of sleeping last night that worked quite well! I made a pillow mountain at the head of the bed, and basically slept (almost) sitting up. It was way more comfortable. I'm not sure if I get more contractions when I lay on my back, or if I just notice them more?

Re: names - I was having a look at some names for you last night @Xerxella. I don't know if you are interested in the meaning of names or not? We have been going back and forth on names for a little while, and I think we have chosen now. I didn't look at the meaning until after the fact, but I think ours seems to fit anyway.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Milk - lucky you! I've seen a few where they have kids accidentally or to please the other half - and it's really just an inconvenience to their life... 
Re names - so far all the girls names I liked have already been used by my friends, lol while I was waiting to be able to get pg... It's a special process when it's taken so long to get pg the name picking....


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

I think most of us stalked you to that thread, Milk. I didn't finish reading it because I didn't need to feel pointlessly angry. All I can say is it must be nice to have a life easy enough that you can live by such harsh absolutes. Anyway, glad you found a (more) comfy way to sleep.

Wow to all of you who already have names! dh and I were passing notes in the hospital trying to pick a name after the baby was born! (We don't tell ANYONE the names we're considering until baby is born. Apparently dh felt this included not discussing it in front of my mom even after baby was born.) We ended up going with a different name than I thought we would when we headed to the hospital. I don't mind sharing baby's name, btw, but only via PM. I just haven't gotten around to PMing anyone yet!

Sorry for all of you having third trimester ickiness. Been there, done that. It really doesn't seem fair. 

Silver - thanks for the update. I've been wondering how you were.

Re: feeling guilty that you're not constantly ecstatic that you're "living the dream" - someone should really start telling us, I don't know, as teenagers, that even good and wonderful changes in life can be HARD. And that it's totally normal to wonder what the heck you were thinking when you decided to (get married, take that job, have a baby, have ANOTHER baby, etc). And that it doesn't mean you made a wrong decision just because you wonder that. That the best things in life aren't free. The best things in life cost time and physical and emotional strength. But that the payoff is awesome, and it will come at irregular intervals, in unexpected ways, at unexpected times.

It honestly took me the better part of a year to really start to enjoy my son. It's actually kind of felt like these past few months have been when I finally felt that rush of love and bonding other people describe feeling at birth. I feel a lot more connected to this baby already, probably because she's an easier baby, honestly. There are still plenty of times my ds drives me crazy, and I'm sure my dd has plenty of that ahead of her. But in between the mundane and the maddening, there are the wonderful moments when I can't believe how blessed I am to have them. And those are the moments people like to share, but it's good to share the other moments, too, so that we all know we're not alone in having absolutely sucky times, too.

And now I clearly need to end my oxytocin/sleep deprivation/hormonal shift-induced ramblings and go to bed while some of you are still under the impression I'm not completely nuts. Oh, but I did want to say we weighed in at the hospital today, and baby girl is above birth weight. Yay!


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@adiejan
I'm sorry I missed your question. The type of fibroids I have are on the outside of my uterus. Thus, no harm to the baby but extremely painful to me. They love estrogen, that is what makes them grow and right now I have tons. I cannot even have my toddler lay his head on certain parts of my belly. Isn't it amazing how our uterus grows so large? I just thought of that. You may have no problems with yours and I hope that is the case. @Milk8shake
I slept part of the night on the couch again. At least I get some sleep that way and my hip is not hurting the next morning. @chuord
Hello friend!!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@monkeyscience - I'll pm you for the name. I having a naming crisis right now.

@chuord - I had to quit worrying about if someone took our name or else there'd be no names left! If there's a couple years and/or they're not my BFF, I don't worry about it.

@Milk8shake - I don't have to worry about kick counts. These guys never *stop* jumping around. It's hard to be sure which one is moving most of the time except when I'm being kicked in 4 places at once then I know it's both of them. Also, it's hard because if B is in distress at this point, we're not going to intervene.

Anyways, about the more fun name topic. I really don't care about meaning. I don't want it to be *too* odd. And, I'm glad you found a comfy nest of pillows! What name are you thinking to go with?

@iixivboots - Alexander was probably the only name I loved. Luckily, Genevieve was a girl because we had zero boy names picked out! I don't know what I want to convey with B's name. I don't want it to be SO unusual that it doesn't fit in our family, but somehow I think it should be different.


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

@monkeyscience I want the name too. And a picture... By the way, I always enjoy your ramblings. My life is in no way what I thought it would be, or hoped it would be. But, I have a DH who loves me and parents that are very supportive of me, and that's a lot more than others have.

@chuord - one of the names I loved for a boy in my first pregnancy was Zeke (Ezekiel). After I lost that baby, my cousin got a dog, and guess what he named it? So all of the sudden, Zeke was off the list. At least the names you love are being used by humans :thumb I also loved Savannah for a girl, by the way.

@Xerxella - I'll see if I can attach a list of names I have collected on my travels. They may be a _little less _traditional than your style, so you will probably hate them all. For B, having a look at names that had "strength" in the meaning, I found Ethan, Fergus and Angus (those last two stood out because I know you like "Gus"). DH was quite fond of Ethan for this bub, for a while.

I _think_ we are going to go with Callum. It means "dove", which I think is lovely, but that's really an afterthought.


----------



## iixivboots (Apr 11, 2008)

Ahhh, I love Gus/Angus/Fergus. And Gustave! 
The kind of names we like are not prone to nicknames, and sort of old fashioned, definitely first names and we try to pick something that is not on the US top 1000. Those are crazy criteria but there you go. Our DS's name is Lyle. 
For these guys we have pretty much chosen. The first name we picked was Clive. Then after much, much debate, we decided on Gideon for the other twin.

Here are some boys names I've been liking lately, all up for grabs!

Ansel, Arthur, Casper, Ned, Otto, Reginald, Nigel, Elliot, Ezra, Lev, Levi, Walt, Clement, Claude, Linus, Lionel, Clyde, Emmett, Gavin, Everett, Orson, Ogden, Augustus/August/Augustin, Cedric, Fritz!
@Milk8shake Zeke is my cat's name. It is a great name for any type of mammal. ;-) Callum is great too though.


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

X - I like traditional names, too. James is my favorite boy name that dh won't consider. Matthias is dh's favorite name I won't consider. Have you tried using a sibling name suggestion thingy? I can't remember which website has it, but Google probably knows. What about a constellation name? Like Orion or Leo, for instance? Not too weird, but kind of different, and a reminder of things beyond the earth. Are you guys religious at all? Would some sort of name from the Bible or other religious text be meaningful?

Chuord - My greatest fear when my brother and his wife were expecting twin boys was that they would steal "our" name - the one we picked out for our first son while we were engaged. (And the name we ultimately did give to ds.) But I couldn't decide if it was reasonable to ask them not to use that specific name. I was also afraid that by bringing it up, they might fall in love with it, when they wouldn't have thought about it otherwise.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Milk - yep seeing the name on an animal changes it a bit... I like jemimah ( as in puddle duck) but I called my first cat that!
X - I know and if they were those sort of friends I would, but they're our closest on both sides lol... I might ask them anyways... Since if be also naming after my godparent.
Monkey - i know, tough decision - obviously note tiling it worked for you! 
Until I find out definite sexes it's irrelevant and I'll enjoy your discussions!


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

DH really needs to expand his mind! I love all those names! We have no problem expanding into different names for girls. Since DH doesn't "know" it's 2 boys we also looked at girls names. Evelyn, Evangeline and Eleanor topped our list. Maybe girls names are easier.

I immediately love Ethan, Sullivan, Levi, Augusté (does the é make it a girls name?). Is Levi short for something? 
@monkeyscience - I think I sent you a PM, but it's weird from tapatalk. I'm not feeling very religious these days. I'll have to look up constellations and the sibling name site.


----------



## hope4light (Feb 29, 2008)

Milk - LOVE. Callum was one of the names on our short list when DS was born and we ended up giving it to him for his middle name. I love it :love

Hi to everyone else.... hugs to you all....


----------



## toothfairy2be (Nov 16, 2010)

@Xerxella- All of the name choices are lovely. The only one I could come up with was Thomas because it means Twin. It is a pretty main stream name though. You have a tough job trying to name two boys, especially when you already have one! Boy names are SO much harder than girl names!
@Milk8shake- I stalked your DDC too and you have such a way with words. There is no way I could form complete thoughts through so much anger. It is so unfair of people to put their opinions out there as fact to put down other women. I love your name choice as well. Callum is a good strong name and the meaning behind it, even if just by chance, is lovely.
@chuord- SO excited for your scan tomorrow and that your blood test came back clear. 
@Silverbird- I appreciate your words so much on how you are feeling about your pregnancy. So much of is resonated with me, as I'm sure it did for so many of the other women here. Everything from your food aversions and junk eating to the detachment and guilt. We are SO lucky and at the same time so human. 
@monkeyscience- Add me to the list for baby girls name and photo! So glad to hear things are going more smoothly this time and the realities of having a baby and attachment after struggling to conceive. 
@iixivboots- You do what you need to do for your health. Anyone not in your shoes cannot begin to judge your experience and your needs. I'm glad what you are doing is working for you so you're at your best (minus the morning sickness coming back!). I'll have you move me after Friday when I get a due date. I have a little superstition about due dates and won't look it up myself. I'm waiting for my doctors office to tell me and somehow nobody has yet. I think they just assume I would've looked it up! 
@tracyamber- Thank you for your perspective on connecting to you baby as well.

AFM- I'm feeling emotional today. People keep saying you must be so happy and so excited and I am, but I'm also so scared and so sick and tired. We have so far to go from here. I started taking the chelated magnesium twice a day to see if that will help. I am in a wedding on Saturday and thankfully I took Friday off so I can get 2 good nights of sleep. In lighter news, we have had names picked out since we started TTC 5 years ago. We have first and second choices since there is any possibility who is in there! Our girl names are Analiese and Nora, boy names are Andrew and Derek.


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

I desperately need a nap - I've been up since 3 am with one child or the other. But I finally turned on the desktop, so here's a picture. More later!


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

I think I'm all hormonal. I was just quoted in my ddc group ( that depression thread)and it was taken out of context and I feel so pissed. I just went and deleted all my post so don't bother going to read it. I feel discouraged and errrr. Need to go swimming soon. Just had to vent.

I just want to hang out here with you all. @Xerxella all my name ideas are pretty untraditional so I don't think you'll like any of them.
Traditional names I do like are juniper, harper, max,Isaac and these are not too a average either


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Lol Xerxella on dh needing to open up his selection a bit! Mine thinks he gets a half share say in their western name - and gets to pick the Chinese names himself - I don't think so sunshine! I need to vitto them too!
So e of the names that came up are great - Leo felt great for strength to me, and since auguste is a version of Augustus who was a roman emperor you don't get much stronger than that!
Toothfairytobe - hugs on feeling blah, I agree even sharing that feels do much easier! Fx you get through the wedding, just sit down as much as possible (I got light headed at one stage) this Friday for your scan right? Soo exciting!
Monkey - omg she is picture perfect cute! So adorable.... I just want to hug her.
Tracy - wow! You must be pissed!?! You're always so calm, ok go swim, relax, whatever you need to find your centre - there really are some stupid people on that thread!
Afm - thanks for the well wishes, 3 hours till scan... Looking forward to seeing then again - until I can feel them I get withdrawals and go from relaxed and confident to worrying a bit lol
Ps I'm loving everyone's names, they all suit who you seem to be as perfect for your families 
My fave name for a girl is Lucy or lucilla - my BFF child's name lol. None for boys yet though I like shortening Christopher to Kit or Kester. I'm a traditionalist and love Georgian names... I'm Katie (Katherine) and dh is George


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@toothfairy2be - DH and I used to say I'll believe it when I'm holding a crying baby in my arms. Slowly, I'm coming to the realization that we may actually get a take home baby out of all of this. Before 24 weeks I wouldn't have believed it. I especially didn't believe it in the single digit weeks. So, just be patient with yourself. There's no need to jump in 100% and believe. Take your time. :grouphug
@monkeyscience - She is absolutely beautiful!!!!!! Wow! Great job momma!  She looks so alert, she doesn't look like a newborn. 
@tracyamber - (((hugs)))). Just stick here in the safety zone with us. 
@chuord - I think really DH has a lot of daddy guilt. He sees all I've gone through/ going through that I know he'd let me just name the kids whatever I wanted. (Like with my dd he wasn't 100% sold on Genevieve, but after watching me go through a rough labor he was like [email protected]&!$&!€£><%^*€> Whateveryouwant!!!!!!!! Argh!!!!! :lol I'm waiting for your scan update!!!!

AFM - So completely off topic, but.... I signed my 5 year old dd up to do a little preschool piano class at the park district. They mostly color and talk about high notes and low notes and stuff like that, no big deal. So, the teacher calls me up today and says that she's never done this before, but Genna is so extremely talented that she is way beyond this class and she'd like to give her private lessons through the park district. My son had done the same class and is now taking private lessons at age 7 (the norm) and they never told me he is that talented. Lol!!!! So, it does a mothers heart proud.  Wow!


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Xerxella - lol re daddy guilt! I'm getting my 'extra' through him doing so much around the house right now (besides being the money earner) they are supportive - just can't always work out how!
Omg re dd - that is great news! You must be bursting with happy


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Tracy - Enjoy your swim!

Chuord - Getting close to time!

X - That is awesome about your daughter! I like her nickname, too. I liked the name Genevieve, but dh said no way. Also, baby girl spends 75% of the day sleeping, then she looks very newborn-y. But when she's actually awake and not eating, she's pretty fun to watch.

And that nap...never happened. Apparently ds and dd have secretly made a pact to trade watches in order to make sure Mommy doesn't sleep.


----------



## iixivboots (Apr 11, 2008)

Xerxella, that is so cool about your daughter. I think Levi is its own name or can be short for Leviticus. (sp?)

Monkey, what a gorgeous girl.

Thanks everyone for the support about the depression and meds. I think I'll stay away from that due date club for awhile. I am still pretty close to a lot of people from my first one, but that one has never felt the same. 
@toothfairy2be standing by for your command. Good luck with the scan.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@monkeyscience
Aww , sorry about not getting any sleep. So frustrating. Maybe you'll have to sleep when baby sleep and put on the dreaded video for our ds.
Swim was great!! @chuord wAiting for good news @toothfairy2be thinking about you. You're pregnant!!!!!!!!!!!!!
@ xerxella. Thanks for the hug mama

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## adiejan (Mar 3, 2013)

Hey all! Just jumping in on my phone...sorry about aam 

I just had my first MFM appt. Things went very well! Baby A is on the bottom closer to my cervix and Baby B just looked like it was chillin' in a little hammock. They were both so wiggly!! MFM was ok...DH didn't like him because he felt like he was all doom and gloom. I said I think that's the job of a high risk dr...to tell you the risks. I'm pretty bitchy today haha. By the time we got home dh said...huh I can't really say anything right today...I said yup...I'm glad you get it! Oops!
So the babies are mono/di and measuring ahead by 2 days. We also took blood for the materniT21 test. I just breathe a little easier every time I see these babies with beating hearts and wiggly limbs!


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Tracy - I strongly considered it, but considering how he's been acting lately, I did not feel confident I wouldn't wake to disaster, despite the fact that Daniel Tiger usually mesmerizes him.

Adie - Glad they're looking good and aren't mono/mono.


----------



## rcr (Jul 29, 2008)

As usual I am popping in here and so much has changed, I feel like it is hard to keep up.

Congrats Monkey!!! 
TF - YAY!!!
Milk - Look at you!! Still pregnant! Horray!
Tracy - HI!
Silver - I don't think I ever really said Congrats!! So Congrats! I meant to come here and say that a while ago

AFM - DD will be 1 next month - wow, how time flies. She is standing on her own but not taking any steps - I think that walking is only a few days or weeks away. She has lots of words but I think that I am the only one who can understand her.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Monkey have you slept yet?
Tracy - how are you today? Aside from supporting us!
Boots - this is a happy safe place I agree let's just hibernate here!
Adie - woohoo on seeing them again! I'm the same it's so reassuring!
Ok so verifi was negative, risk on nuchal was low 1/450 and 1/850 for each twin so combined with DNA bloods I've been given the all clear!
They were so active (snap adie), however got some good shots, saw heaps of detail (4 chambers of heart, blood flow to all major organs, kidneys, bladder etc. Brains are developing well too) so satisfying and relaxing, doc afterwards was lovely too! (Milk - it was Queensland ultrasound for women on little edward st?)
They gave us more of a guesstimate on sex (70% accurate) one girl and one boy... But not banking that yet... Hormones are working well I felt I had to apologize for their behaviour in not staying still and I'm totally biased that they are adorable! About to rest but will post pics after (when I load them)
Thanks for all the love xxx


----------



## rcr (Jul 29, 2008)

oh, and btw - I have not started my PP AF yet. Weird? normal? not normal? I guess post-infertility AF is useless anyway so maybe I should be happy?


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

@chuord YYYYYYAAYYYYYYYY! Yep, let's get some pix happening.


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@chuord - Yeah for a great report!!!! What a relief that is! A boy and a girl, huh? . Now, you get to hear the multitude of people say, "a boy and a girl! How wonderful! Now you can be done."  Let me know how many times you'll hear that. 

@rcr - HI!!!!! So good to see you! Your dd is looking adorable! Time really does fly! And totally normal. I assume you're still breast feeding? If not, then maybe not normal. 

@monkeyscience - Did you get any sleep, yet?

@adiejan - Yeah for a good report!!!! Since starting this twin journey I found out they always name A as the one closest to the cervix and then each letter as they get further away from the cervix. So, it happens every once in a awhile that they switch places and then they switch letters, just to jack with your head! :lol

AFM - So after being so proud of dd, she had her biggest meltdown in a long time. Ah, the joys of parenting....


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@chuord
I'm so happy everything looks great!!! Hooray!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@rcr
She so dang cute!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Yay, chuord!

Hi, rcr! If you're still nursing, very normal. I got my first PPAF at 10.5 months, but it varies hugely. I've seen the topic come up a bunch of times in another group I'm on, and there's always lots of people who say it was over a year. How are you and your dh doing? Have things gotten any better since stopping fertility treatments? Does he still work out of state?

X - Nope. Went to bed around 9 last night, then dh came in and needed...attention...then slept from about 10 to midnight, then kiddos started waking up, and I was more or less awake from 12 to 4:45, when I pulled the baby into bed. I dozed off and on through dh leaving for work and ds's intermittent requests to get out of his crib until about 6:40. Kind of want to hurt dh for basically doing nothing for ds, other than offering water, even though he's supposed to be in charge of night duty for ds. Cannot wait for MIL to get here in 37 hours. dh tries, but moms are so much more helpful!


----------



## hope4light (Feb 29, 2008)

So much fun news!!

TF - totally normal. Hang in there!!!

Monkey - I want to know the name too!!! Hope you get some sleep soon, it's so hard with a babe  She's so precious

rcr - so good to see you, and I can't believe she's almost 1 already!!! I started my first PPAF at just about the 1 year mark with my DD, but at 3 #$*%# months PP with DS. So you just never know (I nursed DD til 19 months and am still nursing DS at 21 months)

adie - yeah for a great u/s and workup!! glad that they aren't mono/mono!

x - well, good comes with bad sometimes, right ha ha.

gotta go, work is calling, so HI to everyone that I missed.


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

@toothfairy2b - Weren't you having another ultrasound today? Or am I mixed up? Either way, hope you are doing well. dh and I picked out a boy's name while we were engaged (still can't remember why, but we did!) and spent our first Father's Day after we were married passing notes in church with name suggestions. We had a list of about 5 first name/middle name combos per gender, but since that was 4 years ago, we didn't necessarily love them as much now as then. We did ultimately end up going with our top first name for a girl, but we changed the middle name - partly to make it a family name (it's dh's grandmother's name), and partly because my brother and SIL gave the middle name we were planning to use to their little girl who was born in August.

AFM, baby girl sleeps a TON, unlike ds. However, she seems very averse to sleeping when he is asleep, which isn't nearly as often! In fact, she just started squawking again. Probably because ds is napping.


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Okay, tried to pm people, no idea if it worked!


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Rcr - congrats on having a 1 year old! So many cute babies on here!


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

lets see if I can manage to upload some pics....
TWIN 1TWIN 13W - _96.jpg3TWITWIN 13W - _63.jpgN 13W - _61.jpgW - _98.jpg


----------



## toothfairy2be (Nov 16, 2010)

Oh my gosh look how cute they are in 3d!!!


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@chuord - Great pictures!!! So sweet!


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Lol thanks! I'm going with strange and alien  but I love the head profile... Hopefully a few others will share images soon... So many babies here!


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

OH my ladies.. I need to be better at checking in more often. It is much harder to catch up when I don't lol.

Chuord - So happy to hear your babies are looking perfect. Those pictures of them are so cute. The 3D can definitely look a little creepy, but I still find them cute lol. A boy and a girl (possibly), how amazing.  I bet you are so happy.

Xerxella - Congrats on 26 weeks! Every milestone is so amazing especially now that you have passed the viability stage. I hope that your suspicions about the fluid are right. 
@monkeyscience: your little one is so dang cute. I would also love to know what her name is.  Sounds like you have your hands full but are managing well.
@tracyamber: You are so tough. I would never know that you were in pain (fibroids) with your posts.
@Milk8shake: Sorry about that post. It seems like everything has worked out after getting past all the intensity and hurt feelings. I think it was a good experience for everyone but it was frustrating in the middle of it. I love the name you and DH picked out for your little boy!
@toothfairy2be: Hope you are feeling a little better. The first trimester is so tough. Hopefully the wedding isn't too rough on you.
@adiejan: Glad your appointment went well. Did they have any guesses on gender yet?

Hi to everyone else!

AFM: Still doing okay on my end. Just ready for time to speed up because I want to meet this little one but I know we have a lot of time. Kicks are getting stronger and they seem to move around a lot more. I'll feel a jab in the center and then on one side and then the opposite side all at once so either the baby is bigger or she is doing flips or something ha ha. Constipation has been a little ridiculous.. I never thought I would be so excited to poop lol. Besides that heartburn and aches are about it for now so not too bad and my chiropractor is giving me more adjustments so that is helping.

I have been reading my hypnobirthing book and last night as I was falling asleep I was practicing my breathing and I actually dreamt that I gave birth to my baby girl and was completely relaxed for the whole entire experience. It was an amazing dream.


----------



## iixivboots (Apr 11, 2008)

Just a quickie. I have a cold, boo.

This article is awesome, and the reverse of the situation I will find myself in in February (A 2 year old and nb twins). I hope you guys enjoy it.

It happened to me: I was infertile for 7 years and I now I have 3 kids under 3

BTW other twin mamas, I am enjoying the public page of Multiples of America on FB, too.  That's where I got the link.


----------



## toothfairy2be (Nov 16, 2010)

Scan looked good today. Baby A is 7w2d, sac is 7w2d HR 156, Baby B 7w1d, sac 6w6d HR 151. I'm 7w4d so they're both a little small but who knows the accuracy looking at all the angles. I'm trying to stay calm and relaxed. They released me to my OBGYN but they did that my first pregnancy too. I have no appointments scheduled from here... That's scary!


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@toothfairy2be - Yeah for a great scan!!!! We rally are talking mm here, so I think it's no big deal. I like more that they're measuring close to each other in size. They're growing at the same rate. That's what's important. You haven't made an MFM/OB appointment yet? Get on that! Lol


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

That is great, great news, tf! I agree with X - they are measuring something really tiny. I had a scan at 6w2d and measured 6w6d, which was completely impossible. I might have ovulated 2 days earlier, maybe, but no way 4 days earlier. I hope you can find an OB or midwife who will get you in soon.

It probably sounds weird, but I get ridiculously excited watching those of you who have struggled with recurrent miscarriages progress through your pregnancies. (Not that I don't love hearing from everyone else!) I love watching all the little milestones - getting further along than previous losses, big ultrasounds, viability, every week past viability. It's like a really intense sports match - I'm cheering so hard for my team, but I wish I could somehow do more. Thank you for the privilege of sharing your journeys.

AFM, I'm not trying to rub it in anyone's face, but I LOVE not being pregnant. I can eat peanut butter again! I have not spent one second feeling nauseated since she was born. Singing to my ds at naptime doesn't seem like an intense cardio workout. (Though lifting 32 lbs of toddler after 8 lb of baby does seem like quite a workout!) I can easily tie my own shoes. My pelvis still feels like it's been through a car wreck, and I drip a lot more bodily fluids than I care to think about, but on the balance, it's been a very positive change. Oh, and since I had my dh stay home from work today, baby decided to sleep about 5.5 hours, nurse, then go right back to sleep for another 3 or 4 hours.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Toothfairy - woohoo!! That is awesome! I'm with X And monkey the fact that they are growing at the same is great, at my 8 week one measured 4 days behind (it was all angle) that one was the biggest at the next check up lol. Even now size is a bit of a guesstimate.
Re Ob, ring them today, make an appointment for two weeks - mine didn't mind and I'm sure yours won't... Much more important that mom stays sane and calm, I'm finding until I feel them I need reassurance every couple of weeks 
X - halfway to 27 weeks! When is your checkup? I'm really curious to know re the fluid, and find out how B is in general! How's your patience going on bed rest?
Monkey - ohh jealous!!! I'm starting to have trouble bending in the middle (yes I'm a classic bend the wrong way girl) I wish I could walk at normal speed (lack of energy and breath) and omg space to eat whatever you want!!!! Plus knowing baby got there in one piece!
Anyone else got milestones, please share! I'm loving the updates and all about me's!
I'm counting starting week 14 as officially in the second trimester - everything is now new territory!


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@toothfairy2be
So happy for you!!!!!!!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

@toothfairy2be: congrats on graduating to the regular ob! It is a vulnerable feeling though.. I didn't like it either as I felt like my fertility doctors were so much more on top of things.
@monkeyscience: I won't lie&#8230; I am slightly jealous of your non pregnancy. Mostly because of eating issues as well as it would be nice to have a good stiff drink every now and then. but i have seen the amazing prize at the end of the road so I think I will suffer happily a while longer lol.
@chuord: hi! No milestones here, 2 1/2 more weeks until 24 weeks which will make me happy but I am feeling pretty calm and confident about this baby.


----------



## Sourire (May 4, 2009)

Toothfairy - yay that is great news! I hope your OB will see you soon, mine wouldn't see me until 11 weeks and it felt like an eternity.


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Okay, tried again on the PMing. Apparently the one from my phone didn't send. If anyone didn't get a message who wants to know the baby's name, just PM me.


----------



## kewpie80 (Nov 24, 2010)

*xerxella* Regarding the belt in the last pregnancy: Yep, my boy's head was right there in the funnel, pressed up against things and he liked to shake his head and forth over my cervix. Fun times. I never thought about it hurting anything. It did pull up a lot, which gave some relief, but I don't know if it would help or hurt. Maybe ask the MFM? I'm sure they're familiar with the belts.


----------



## kewpie80 (Nov 24, 2010)

We got back from our trip for the funeral a couple days ago. I'm still recouping from the drive. I had another OB appt this morning and he said I'm currently measuring 28 weeks for a singleton (which is good for twins at 22.5 weeks) My morning sickness seems to be nearly gone YAY and I'm still felling really good. Dr said that in the next 4 weeks, I'll likely really start feeling it and want to slow down. I can't remember from my last twin pregnancy when that happened. I wish now that I had kept track. I've gained 8 pounds so far, so I'm pleased with that. My next MFM appt is this coming friday.

edit: Oh, and names.... we still have no idea. We're kind of tossing the name Aidric around for one of the boys. Here's my current boy list:

Colin
Gavin
Nigel
Asher
Caden
Calvin
Cedric
Christopher
Cian (kee-an)
Ciaran (keer-an)
Cody
Cole
Corey
Declan
Elijah
Elliot
Eli
Ethan
Jared
Kedrick
Oliver
Keegan
Owen
Aidric


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Kewpie - hope the funeral went as well as could be... Ob appointment sounds really good! Maybe this time will be a little easier for you throughout? Maybe your body thinks this is normal pregnancy for you  the queen of the twins! Anyway I'm glad it's all going so well!


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@chuord - Welcome to the 2nd trimester!!!! I recently realized, I'm officially in the third trimester!!!!
@alivewithyou - Wow!!!! You're so close to 24 weeks! How'd that happen?

@kewpie80 - I'll ask about the belt. How long did you go with your first pregnancy? How did it end? (Did your water break suddenly? Planned induction/ c-section date? Etc.) I've been measuring about 6 weeks ahead, too. At 24 weeks I measured 30. Docs felt that was normal/ fine. Lately, I've been feeling the weight on my pelvic bones. I remember with my dd that didn't come until later, but it's probably at the same "week size" of early 30's. After that I was forced to slow down some as I did the pregnancy-lean-back-waddle walk.

A shout out to @NaturallyMo Would love to ear how you're doing. We miss you around here.

AFM- I'm back to feeling/ looking bigger, but I haven't gained any more weight. According to Dr. Google, the babies should be about 2lbs by now. I think I need a checkin ultrasound every 2 weeks for my own sanity. 3 weeks doesn't work for me.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Alivewithyou - you are so close to viability too! We'll need a party on here when the next batch of you get there 
Xerxella - thanks! And a huge congrats on third trimester!!!! What a great milestone - and it just slipped by! I love knowing that everyday your babies have a better chance!


----------



## Sourire (May 4, 2009)

X - so amazing that you're in the 3rd trimester!


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

So I'll post a picture. I don't think it's encouraging. The first one is last week, the second one is this week. It's like I doubled in size. Maybe the babies are just in a bad position....


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

X - the angle of the first pic makes your tummy look slightly smaller too, and in the second pic it looks lower down? Maybe like as you say one moved to a transverse position for a bit? Also (excuse my ignorance) they will still be growing won't they? I mean I thought this was a rapid growth time?


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@Xerxella
You just have that serious look mama and you are huge!!! Babies are growing!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

I have been getting some painful round ligament cramps. Any suggestions? Also I have been worried about having gestational diabetes. I'm just so thirsty all the time and I have to say the last two weeks all I want is sweets though I'm pretty good about allowing only a couple of pieces of chocolate at night. My doctor wants me to take the GD test in a couple of weeks. I declined but instead will test my blood sugar after my meals for several weeks. She was totally fine with that and will actually give me the little monitor and strips. 
Today I hurt so bad but refused to take ibuprofen so dh is doing a lot of things we need to get done around the house, done like installing the garbage disposal and hooking up our Mac mini to a LCD screen on the wall. We have not had a tv in 7 years. Feels weird. So far only football has been playing
I'm 24 weeks in 4 days !!!!! I'm not washing baby clothes or anything until I'm 26 weeks though.
Hugs to all of you. I read along and try to keep up. Not feeling so grumpy so I thought I'd post :


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@tracyamber - I've never heard any good remedies for round ligament pain. Mostly, just don't do anything that makes them hurt. I had a lot of round ligament pain early on and lately they've just given up. . Now the SPD has kicked in, so that's fun. (((Hugs))). Pregnancy is painful. Congrats on being so close to 24 weeks. You'll get there and this'll all be a bad, but forgotten memory.

AFM - I'll har to remember to slope for the pictures! I'm so focused on getting it in focus and stuff, I forget to smile! Yes. I've definitely dropped. My belly's started to hang over like a beer belly! Lol.


----------



## Sourire (May 4, 2009)

Tracy - I found that seeing an osteopath was helpful for the ligament pain and back pain I had during my pregnancy.


----------



## Autumnlaughing (May 26, 2008)

Ack! somehow this fell off my subscription list? And I've been so busy with diet + trying to get everything ready for the midwife home visit that I only thought it had been a few days!?!? And this is my *favorite* group of pregnant ladies, too...

I feel like I could sum up a bunch of replies by noting congrats to those who've had their babies, and congrats to those who are still pregnant..

Also, I totally agree about pregnancy being hard, and how no matter how much we wanted these little aliens squirming inside us, that doesn't negate the pains, movement troubles & digestive issues etc..

And I don't really have names to contribute - we were going to go with William Lucian if she was a boy, or maybe Lucian William. She's a girl, so we've got a list.. the top contenders in my head this week are Anna, Tara and Natalie. I guess I'm into "a"s? Dh has Charlotte on his list - it's a family name on his Dad's side, but it's SUPER trendy this year, so I'm not sure. There's a (super distinctive) family name from my mom's side that will be her middle name, unless we use it as a first name... then maybe Charlotte can be her middle name 

The due date clubs can be odd - I feel like mine is fairly dead (and I count myself lucky, I'd rather dead than mean!), though that might just be because of all the troubles I have getting this site to work at all. I've also been hanging out at babybump, which is SUPER huge and SUPER conventional. I wish I could be here more - I don't even want to come out as a home birther there, and let's just say that my hippy notions about relationships would probably get me tarred and feathered. But, it is good for getting a "barometer" of what pregnancy is like for other women due in November. 
@Kewpie - Condolences on the relative passing.. and on the car ride! I'm glad to hear that you're doing OK health-wise, though.. 
@monkeyscience - Congrats!!! Your girl is so cute!! I'm sorry to hear about your initial breastfeeding woes & lack of sleep, but also jealous of you being done being pregnant  
@Xerxella - Glad to hear everything is going well. I think the shirt makes a difference in the pictures, too? I've been trying to get ones in the same shirt each week, but it doesn't always happen... 
@tracyamber - I think my round ligaments were really helped by the chiropractor. I didn't think they hurt as much as my pubic bone, but I think they were what was causing me so much issue with walking - the "beached whale" feeling. Also, I will say that after testing my blood sugars for a few weeks, I really wished I'd taken the damn test (I didn't because I'm mildly allergic to corn. But I'd have coped with feeling sick for a few days). But mostly that was because they couldn't decided if I had it or not based on my sugar levels, and that frustrated me. OK, also it disrupted my eating and sleeping patterns like crazy - I was a "snack all morning, fall asleep right after dinner" person, but now I had to be awake and not eating for 2 hours after every meal to get an accurate test!

(in an update about th, the actual OB at my practice finally saw me regarding that. She complimented my healthy eating, and told me that as long as 75% of my numbers were good & baby didn't measure too big, she didn't see any reason to treat this like anything other than a normal pregnancy from their standpoint. She also said I can test just once a day, but rotate which meal. It's hard not to hear this as "WHOO HOO! I can be way more relaxed!", but I'm managing...)

I know I'm missing folks - but I'm mostly just glad to hear that you're still suffering the woes of pregnancy? Only you guys will get that!!

I promise to be by more frequently...


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@Autumnlaughing
Thanks for sharing your experience. I just don't want to consume that much sugar in one sitting and I can't fast for 10 hours. Another thing is my doctor told me that the new requirement was to do it 3 times!!! I think it won't be a big deal to test myself after meals. I think it's cool you went that route even if you ended up thinking you should have done the fast
You must be due pretty soon right? I'll need to look on the first page of this thread. How exciting!!!!! Thanks for stopping by!!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Tracy - I have no idea re the ligament pain, but I'm guessing that whatever type of physical treatments you've used before (chiro, osteo, acupuncture, Bowen etc. ) would be sone help? I'm hoping to go this or next week - my hips are killing me, I think it's cos I have to sleep on them (side) and my hips turn in anyways...
Autumn laughing - thanks! Congrats on you too still being happily pg! Btw you are due next month!!!! That is so close now!
Xerxella - when's your next check up? I guess that'll be the best way to find out if things have changed...
Milk - when's your next? How's bed test going?
Adie - when's your next? How are things?
Toothfairytobe - did you get an appointment with Ob?
Hi everyone!
Afm - I think i ate good that disagreed with me two days ago (I'm not allergic, but bread and wheat stuff 'gules' me up) however dh's DNA doesn't like healthy food - so I've been craving bad stuff. Anyway for two days I've been do bloated every muscle, part of skin around my abdomen felt like it wanted to burst. It's been painful, squished me to the point of nausea, left no space for food and worst of all made me want to not be pg at all... For which I spent time apologizing to the babies - guilt!
I'm hoping today will start to settle or my natural healer will help...
Sorry to whinge over something so infinitesimal, I just needed to vent - I'm finding this whole process quite scary anyway and running out of space at 13 weeks stacked on.
Ps is anyone else always hungry cos there's not enough space for food?


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@chuord
I eat often and small meals often protein based. If you can stand eggs, i would and do boil eggs an seat them with avocado, cheese,sausage, brown rice. These are my staples. I'm sipping water all the time so as not to drink too much at a time. I know you are a water drinker as well. Hugs mama.
Can you believe we do not have a chiro in our small coastal town..... Nope. Anything will be and hour drive , closer to the portland.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks Tracy! An hour round trip, that's hard! 
Re food, I do eat every 2-3 hours (when awake) but since I wait 1.5 after eating before drinking (to help prevent indigestion) lol it just all seems like so much work! I'll boil some eggs today - I used to do that earlier on, as far as appetitie goes I'm fine... Just the bloating.
Again apogies, things just feel overwhelming at times!
So how is the ligament pain? Have you tried magnessium oil to relax the area?


----------



## toothfairy2be (Nov 16, 2010)

The food issues are something near and dear to my heart right now. There are so few things that sound appetizing and I can barely eat a few bites before I am either full or nauseas. Today has been a bad day. Yesterday I threw up for the first time (toothbrushing induced) and then I felt great the rest of the day. The wedding was a blast but we got back to the hotel and I couldn't fall asleep so at 1 in the morning we made the hour drive home so I could sleep in my own bed. I think being off schedule killed me because today I just feel awful. Nothing will settle my stomach. I used to drink 2 liters of water a day and now I'm lucky if I can finish a can of ginger ale and half a gatorade in an entire day. I take all of these things as good signs that my babies are still growing so it isn't so much a complaint as it is just a fact of life. I feel like crap and yet I am so blessed to be growing two babies. It is what it is! 
@Xerxella- That is crazy how much their movement changed your shape in just a few days! I too am anxious to hear what your report says this week. 3 weeks is just too long!
@chuord- Sorry to hear about the food woes on your end too. Makes you realize quickly how little control you have over your own body when the babies are telling you what they like and don't like, even when you know what you are eating is going to wreak havoc on your digestive system. I loved the photos you posted. It is so cool to see them in such detail.
@Autumnlaughing- Welcome back! MDC is really such a comforting and welcoming place 99% of the time. That 1% can get nasty fast! You only have a few weeks left now! When is your home visit with the midwife? This is your first baby, right? So first home birth?! Exciting!
@tracyamber- Are there any stretches you can do to work on the round ligament pain at home? That is sad that your closest Chiro is an hour away. Having the peaceful coastal life comes with a cost I guess! Will you home birth or go to a hospital? How far is your medical center?
@iixivboots- They gave me a due date so I guess I am ready to be moved! June 1, 2015. I know with twins (God willing) it will be earlier but for the sake of things right now you can leave me as June 1st. These are our rainbow babies after 4 1/2 years TTC, 2 miscarriages and 2 chemical pregnancies.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Toothfairytobe - hugs on the food and fluid thing! Congrats on being ready to go on the roster!!! It made me tear up, cos I know what a big milestone it is for you xxx


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

To all: Yep. I really don't eat that much these days. I think alot of it is that I barely move, so I'm not burning any calories. But, I just can't fit any food in, either. So, a yogurt for breakfast. 1/2 a sandwich for lunch and then a small dinner (whatever DH cooks). I'll snack on an apple and a couple glasses of milk throughout the day. It doesn't seem like enough, but I just can't fit anymore in there. 
@chuord - I remember feeling so full at about that stage and then things seem to relax and stretch out, especially since this is the first time your uterus has been this big. It's like at some point yours abs just give up. 

AFM - My next ultrasound is on Thursday.

And a general rant: So, it seems that the older generation has no acknowledgement of infant and pregnancy loss. It's become obviously a generational thing. I remember when my mom had a stillborn people would say things like, just have another baby, just forget about it, act like it never happened. :jaw And, everyone knows of the last loss of our twins and they don't know we're having twins now, but we've told them for weeks, it's touch and go, things don't look good, we'll see what happens. We've sent the message very clearly that we're being very cautious. Almost everyone in my age group has been very understanding and saying things like we hope for the best, you're in our prayers, so and so had a preemie and it was a tough time and stuff like that. My parents generation is congratulating everyone like the baby's born at 40 weeks and healthy!!!!! Despite everything we've said!!!! It's very annoying. Why do they refuse to acknowledge that things can and do go wrong????


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@chuord
@xerella reminded me , yogurt too! I can't imagine having two in my uterus and feeling like there really is no room even though I felt like that with one. Xerxella is right though the full feeling does ease up a bit. You told me not to apologize for ranting, well you either mama!!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@toothfairy2be
Sorry to hear about your food issues. It is a good sign though.15 was my magic week. I still have that gag reflex when brushing my teeth..
I'll have to do a little more research on the round ligament. I know it just comes with the territory though. Exercising is tricky for me as I have three fibroids about the sixpence of oranges on the outside of my uterus so it hurts. I do walk and notice the cramps sometimes comes on when I'm driving. I'm having a hospital birth about an hour away. Congrats on having your due date!!!! That really is so exciting. @Xerxella
Do you think it's a parent thing and not so much generational?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Xerxella - thanks for giving me a glimmer if hope it'll get better  that's the sort of thing I can focus on to get through... It's just nice to know it's normal!
Tracy - no more apologies  the only thing is I'm not a huge dairy eater... Aside from cheese, which I love but avoid for constipation lol


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@chuord - I bet once you really pop, you'll feel better. But, honestly, it slowly comes back as they REALLY start to get bigger. But, that won't be until the later 20 week-ish. 
@tracyamber - I go for generational, but my sister's extremely guilty, too. (After telling her the doctors recommend termination and we're considering it, she says, "Let's talk about names!!!!" Seriously?!??!??

And, my parents friends are the same way.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@Xerxella
Did you mean Tracy ( me) in your last post? You wrote @ chuord twice. 
That is really weird that your sister is doing it too. It is okay to be realistic about a situation and still hopeful . I'm sorry that stinks .'id be like" did you people hear what I just said????

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

I just had this thought, what if we tagged the wrong person in our posts for a day!! It would be like treasure hunt but only different.... Lol @Xerxella

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

Hahahaa. @tracyamber - Yeah. I'll go back and fix it. I'd be funny except for you'd all think I was just crazier than I am! You wouldn't think it'd be that hard to say something like we're all hoping everything turns out ok.

Oh well. Maybe it's just my crazy family....


----------



## LittleKind (Feb 25, 2011)

@Xerxella I think the older folks are used to a time before pregnancy tests, interventions, ultrasounds, etc when people just had to celebrate until proven otherwise. I don't think all of them grasp how we can know so many details and know with certainty that the situation is not ideal.

I usually just lurk here and don't jump in (even though I am a little pregnant now, as of Wednesday's test) but I had to say something on this one because the older generation I know (my mom's friends, church people) seem to be very much like that, too.

As for what to eat, I am forcing down green juices but only want roasted chicken.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

Welcome to the graduates @LittleKind!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm well behind on this thread. I've been reading, but just don't have it in me for replies at the moment. Thinking of you all.

Welcome and congrats @LittleKind


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

You may not be doing personals milk, but it's great when you drop one liners and we know you are still hanging on!
Afm forgot to mention my cervix was 3.6 cm nowhere near as long as alivewithyou's but adequate!
Xerxella - I totally would be pissed with the lack of listening from your sister in particular... Maybe you need to explain that the head in the sand approach doesn't help you at all, you need them to understand and support you if you want to discuss!
Tracy - bet your coastal and lake views help make the pains bearable though


----------



## hope4light (Feb 29, 2008)

Just wanted to say HI and that I too am reading along and thinking about you ladies. Just not much to say these days!

I will say that I used a support belt with my second, and he was sitting so dang low that at my 36 week appt my OB joked about him falling out.. .and he didn't come until 40 weeks 1 day.... but I was in SO MUCH PAIN from him sitting so low, and the pain started so early (I'm thinking around 4 or 5 months). Like shooting pains thru my bladder and down my legs because he was so low. And I swear it felt like his head was just about hanging out of me ha ha. The belt made pregnancy bearable for me. FWIW.


----------



## iixivboots (Apr 11, 2008)

I will update the roster when I'm feeling better. I had one of the worst nights last night, vomiting stomach acid for hours. I guess I need to start taking reflux meds daily. I just wish it had happened Saturday so I didn't have to face a day of childcare... My son and I both have colds too. 
23 weeks! A bunch of us are almost 24, huh?


----------



## adiejan (Mar 3, 2013)

Hi Everyone!


I am following along and cheering you with my likes. I just can't make myself chime in on my phone. I have been feeling pretty down, cranky, and now I'm sick. Hope to be back to normal soon. Just know I really do love following everyone daily.


----------



## Autumnlaughing (May 26, 2008)

@ Littlekind - congrats! Welcome! it's great to see new faces here 
@ToothFairy - Home visit is tomorrow! "Mom clean" has nothing on "homebirth midwife visit" clean. My husband couldn't understand why I wanted to scrub the tub. It was visibly dirty! I had hoped that one of the guys would sweep or clean a few of the other things, but it doesn't look like I was that lucky. It's a really old house (1800's?) (and a rental) so it's all wood floors and paint that never looks clean no matter what you do (and you don't want to take too many layers off..). Usually, that doesn't bug me in the slightest, but at the moment, I'd like it to look like everything is at least relatively sanitary.

Xerxella - milk has definitely become my go-to emergency snack! I've never been a "glass of milk" drinker, but I am now. It's apple season, too, and I always forget just how delicious a fresh Macoun is.

Tracyamber - 3 oranges, plus the pregnancy! Yeah, I wouldn't be exercising, either. (haha, "exercise" has been walking to meetings, or a very occasional yoga..) My abs are still holding out, somehow (the midwife's assistant always comments on how it's hard to feel the kid because of the muscle - I feel like they aren't good for much now, but they sure are bulky..) I've found I get back cramps when I'm driving, too.

I managed to trip while walking yesterday - landed on all fours. The good news is that I didn't impinge on little girl's space at all, the bad news is that I scraped the heck out of one knee, and my knees, wrists and back are all pretty sore. I felt like I was held together with rubber bands that all ached before - it's worse now! Honestly, I'll call the chiropractor if my back isn't better in a few days. I'm just hoping that I'll heal up before labor.

I've decided to make a point of checking in here at lunch...


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@Autumnlaughing
Poor you! You tripped and landed on all fours huh? Good save mama, you'll definitely be sore for a few. Do you have any arnica gel or salve? Works wonders.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

We have half a zillion February due dates, so yep, I think a bunch of you are closing in on 24 weeks! Congrats!! Of course, I'm hoping ALL of you February ladies have 2015 babies. @Autumnlaughing, @mainebaby and @NaturallyMo have the rest of 2014 covered.  And I'm keeping October all to myself, thankyouverymuch. 

A lot of not sleeping has been happening here, so keeping up with personals has dropped a bit on my priority list. Still thinking about and cheering for you all. We are doing well, really, but I don't know how I'm going to hold together once MIL goes home Saturday. Trying not to think about it!


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

And *boots* - so sorry about the sickness. That super, duper sucks. The roster will wait, trust me!


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Hope4light - thanks for sharing how well it worked! In definitely going to get one, even if I wear it part time!
Boots - hugs! That sounds awful! I got given a script for tablets to slow acid yesterday - apparently the fact I'm 13 weeks and eating several roll tabs a day already means I'll need it. Hope your day has improved xxx
Adie - glad you are ok, hugs on being sick too! Hope you get better soon xxxx just update us after your next appointment xxx personals are unimportant!
Autumn - omg! Falling like that at this stage would have pulled every muscle! (I'm a clutz so I can easily see it happening) take care of you and rest, do whatever else you need too - like you said gotta keep the body good for delivery! Hehe re cleaning the house, totally get it - will she bring her own pool thing though? Let us know how it goes!
Hugs everyone!


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

@kewpie80: Hi! Sounds like everything is going pretty well with the babies. I can't imagine how tired you twin mamas are.. I am only 22 weeks (almost) with one and I am tired.. feels like my legs weight 50 lbs each lol.
@Xerxella: I don't know how I got close to 24 weeks lol it still feels so far away though even though it's only a little over two weeks. You are looking great! I'm so excited you are so far along already. I love seeing everyone hit their milestones.  I will definitely be thinking about you thursday. And yes, I have found that the older generation does not handle pregnancy loss/issues very well at all. My grandpa still makes hurtful comments about my miscarriage all the time and looks at me like i'm nuts because i've seen this baby a handful of times on ultrasound already. I honestly think some people just really don't know what to say too.. it's tough if you haven't gone through it I think. I sometimes don't even know the right things to say and I have lost&#8230; but it doesn't feel the same as someone who has lost later.
@tracyamber: sorry about the painful round ligament pain. I've had touches of it here and there but I don't think I know just how bad it can get yet. 
@Autumnlaughing: Hi! Good to see you around.  
@chuord: being hungry but not having enough space? check. I can definitely relate especially when I am backed up. Luckily i seem to be getting a break though because my appetite is way up and I am being able to eat a lot more. 
@LittleKind: Hi and congrats! 
@adiejan and @Milk8shake: Good to see you both. Don't blame you for just reading along&#8230; that's how I mostly am&#8230; hence why I have huge catch up posts ha ha.
@iixivboots: sorry you are feeling so crappy..  congrats on 23 weeks though. 
@monkeyscience: Hi and hope you and baby are doing well.

AFM: Tired tired tired.. pretty much sums it up. That and I was cranky from having nightmares all night. Pretty sure the baby was tired today too because I haven't felt her as much as I usually do.. which of course always worries me but I know it's normal.










Took this picture today.. feeling pretty proud of being pregnant now lol. I've gained 2.5 lbs in the last couple of weeks so that makes me happy.. finally.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@alivewithyou
You are so cute with your baby bump!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Alivewithyou- you have hit glowing pregnant  your bump looks adorable!


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@alivewithyou - Cute picture!!!!
@tracyamber - You said you'd post a picture if I did..... Well....


----------



## iixivboots (Apr 11, 2008)

Such a mess. Although my OB has said I wouldn't be totally transferred to a perinatalogist unless I became an insulin dependent diabetic or something, last appointment I saw a Nurse practitioner who apparently though otherwise and told the other doctors in the practice I was too high risk because of twins and being overweight. So my doctor called yesterday and said he'd like to transfer care to the perinatalogist. I have seen them before but the issue is they don't do global billing for anything which would mean making a deductible for 2014 and 2015. Plus our specialist copay for every visit is $80. I did some math and following a regular twin schedule that would be almost $1k in copays alone by the end of the pregnancy. Apparently there are perinatalogists who do global billing, we just have to see if we can find one that would take us at 24 weeks. 
I'm pissed off there is absolutely no reason for this transfer of care, but I don't really want to be at a practice where some of the doctors don't want me there. 
My stress level hasn't been great and this isn't helping. I actually went off antidepressants because I couldn't sleep. I don't know yet if that was a good decision. 
The only good thing is the chiropractor finally called me back so maybe I can make some progress with my crazy back pain this week.


----------



## toothfairy2be (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm at the ER. I started bleeding heavily around 1245. No testing done yet. Just waiting in a little room for bloodwork and then they'll send me for an ultrasound. Everything looked perfect on Friday. I don't understand why this happens to me.


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

I'm sorry @toothfairy2be. sending all my good thoughts your way and hoping its nothing too serious.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@toothfairy2be
Hugs hugs please keep us posted. Maybe your placenta is really low???
Hugs @iixivboots
I think there should be a max out of pocket that you would pay. That seems an awful lot. Sorry this is being so stressful. I'd call your insurance and make sure your numbers are correct.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## toothfairy2be (Nov 16, 2010)

Both babies are measuring on time with good heart rates. They could not find a cause of bleeding.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@toothfairy2be
Well that's a relief. These babies are going to keep you on your toes so to speak. I wonder what the bleeding is from? Did they check your placenta position?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Boots - hugs lady! That is unfair, you've had no issues or complications! I also understand that you are reluctant to go back after the treatment - any chance you could call and talk to your ob personally? Good luck with your research on copayment perinatoligists... I hope you find a solution easily and without too much stress. 

Toothfairytobe - hugs and hugs!!! Remember it's possible it's just bleeding, hold the faith and hope... Fx everything still is going well! It might just be your body complaining that you are working so hard while brewing your babies... Breath xxxx sending prayers and energy


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Toothfairytobe - rest, put your feet up and just let your body repair! I think Tracy's right could be a loose corner of placenta...


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@toothfairy2be - :hug I've read that bleeding is more common in twins. I had a bleed at 12 weeks that they never saw a reason for. Scary, but it turned out to be no big deal. I think it was from a difficult BM that morning and it burst a vessel in my cervix. Your cervix is particularly vascular right now and if the blood is not coming from the placenta, it's probably coming from the cervix. :grouphug


----------



## toothfairy2be (Nov 16, 2010)

Do they have placenta yet at 8w? I'm not sure what they checked. The ultrasound tech did a lot of photos and measurements and then the radiologist came in and looked around again to confirm that there was so SCH. I only got to see them for a few seconds while she was doing the abdominal ultrasound but it was pretty amazing to see them from the outside instead of from the inside. Once she went to do the vaginal ultrasound I was laying down and I could't see the screen for the other views. The bleeding has slowed but it hasn't stopped and I feel tight and sore and tired. I can't imagine how this much blood could come from my cervix. I started feeling gas like pain on the left side around noon and then when I went to walk up and get lunch at 1245 is when I felt a gush. I walked back to work, grabbed my keys and told my office manager I was heading to the ER. They cancelled my afternoon of patients so I came home after to 'rest and hydrate'. My next ultrasound is still next Wednesday at my OB. They said to call if anything changes but there isn't anything else I can do but rest and hope for the best.


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Boots - Wow, that is really crappy.  Hope you can find someone who does global billing.

Toothfairy - So sorry for your scare. I'm glad the babies look good. I can't imagine how scary it is to have that much bleeding, especially without an explanation. I know that it's happened to several people on the boards over the years, though I can't think of who specifically to tag them right now, but a good outcome is definitely still a possibility. And yes, they do have a placenta by now. It hasn't fully taken over hormone production yet, but it definitely exists. Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

I've had a really bad headache for two days?? Does this sound normal at this point? I've always had excellent blood pressure and no other symptom. Just worried.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Tracy - I'm sure it's just a headache, maybe you've had a surge in development? If you're worried call your provider and just ask xxx


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@toothfairy2be
Then all you can do is rest. Please do that and let your dh do everything else for you. Hugs again

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sourire (May 4, 2009)

Toothfairy - omg so terrifying! It sounds like all you can do at this point is rest, which you're already doing. Staying horizontal always helped reduce my bleeding, I spent most of my first trimester lounging on the couch watching Netflix, trying not to barf and trying not to worry about losing the baby. Sending you lots of hugs and hoping everything turns out ok.


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

@toothfairy2be ; - ugh, bleeding. As if this isn't hard enough. I'm so glad all is okay on your scan though, that's the main thing! Not seeing a SCH is also awesome, because a cervix bleed basically presents no risk to the babies. Your work sounds very understanding! I agree with the rest everyone has suggested, and if you aren't already, I'd be suggesting pelvic rest too. You can't be too careful with your precious cargo.

@iixivboots - sorry about the crappy situation. I can't offer any advice because I simply don't understand the US medical system, but I hope you get it worked out. Regarding going off the ADs, make sure that you wean off them if you do choose to stop, because cold turkey can be really nasty in terms of side effects. It might serve to make things worse. Thinking of you.

@alivewithyou - in the nicest possible way, I hate you and your super cute picture. You look like the picture of health and happiness, and I'm very jealous. You don't look tired at all. And you should be proud!

Thinking of everyone else, but am too lazy/selfish to do anymore personals, sorry!

*AFM*: Appt tomorrow arv - I'm crazy anxious about it. Being this close to 24 weeks, but not quite there, is so much scarier than I imagined. I think i'm way more nervous than I have been the whole time. I've been having really nasty heart palpitations the last couple of days, and I don't know if that is anxiety or something else. It's a freakin horrible feeling though. I had straight up, the most horrible dream yet, last night, so clearly my subconscious is pretty screwed up too.

In lighter news, little boy has had hiccups two days running, which is quite amusing to watch. Also, I decided this morning to try "talking" to him, because I keep reading that it's a good idea. I lay on my bed, and started saying, "hello baby", and my dogs both though I was talking to them, and ran and bomb dived on top of me. I couldn't help but laugh.


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@tracyamber - hugs. :hug I'd make sure you've had enough to drink and enough to eat. Make sure you eat a little balanced something, like a yogurt or a cup of milk. Get your feet up and try to get some sleep. 
@iixivboots - I'm sorry you have to switch care providers. If its any consolation, I'm switching, too. But, I'm only switching because I think the NICU at the larger hospital is better even though they're both level 3 NICUs. 
@toothfairy2be - More hugs. :Hug I second the rest recommendation. Call into work until your next appointment. Lay around and do nothing. Just breathe. Stay hydrated. And don't move off of horizontal.

EOE - Nobody else is allowed to have any problems! We've got enough going on here! Everyone else just quietly gestate!!!!


----------



## iixivboots (Apr 11, 2008)

So sorry for the scare, @toothfairy2be. I hope everything is okay, it seems like they are making you wait a long time for the next scan!

Tracy and milk, remember that headaches and fast heartbeats can just be from all the increased blood volume. I have had both with no blood pressure problems. The fast heartbeat is so scary! It can happen worse when your iron is getting low though.

Really no good news today about switching providers. It seems like seeing a perinatalogist as the primary doctor for this pregnancy is just going to be super expensive because we have crappy insurance. We've called them twice and we are pretty sure that we understand our benefits. I'm starting to think I'm just going to be pressing the OB on why he is changing his mind when I have had no complications.

I agree, let's all get to quietly gestating!


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

@iixivboots: Sorry to hear about all the insurance issues.. especially since you have had no complications so far. Seems a little crazy to spend so much extra for nothing. 
@toothfairy2be: so happy to hear the babies are measuring perfectly and doing okay. I hope you are able to rest and relax as much as possible until your next scan. I remember having a little bit of bleeding at 5 weeks with this pregnancy and that was scary enough.
@tracyamber: sorry to hear about your headache. I've definitely had some days of nasty headaches. A little bit of caffeine and a lot of rest is usually what gets rid of mine ha ha. I think if your blood pressure is good you have nothing to worry about. 
@Milk8shake: thank you! I definitely feel tired and blah lately. Think I am just hitting kind of a down mood this week&#8230; and my baby is still being super quiet so it's not helping. Good luck with your appointment tomorrow. So happy for you that you are almost 24 weeks.  and i have also had heart palpitations.. sometimes when i am anxious but sometimes just for no reason.. so I think that is pretty normal.
@Xerxella: I'm with you. No more problems. And I am happy to quietly (and tiredly.. grumpily lol) gestate over here.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

No problems, just a grumble... It's our anniversary, 4 months ago dh got us tickets to see the lion king matinee today, I have a blinding migraine... Drove in, and instead of parking drove home... He's been brilliant about it all - but I'm just annoyed... I've wanted to see it for years. Why today! Couldn't even give our tickets away...
Hugs to those with bigger issues than being unable to take migraine tablets!


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@chuord
The lion king???? I'm sorry, your head ache must be pretty bad. Hugs mama!!! Relax and don't look back.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks Tracy - I've just slept two hours and now it's manageable again... I took 3 Panadol and it was still like a 6-7 out of 10 for pain... Def a migraine... Thankful it's lighter now xxx


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

@chuord oh, what a shame! I bet you're so disappointed. Happy anniversary though!


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks Milk, the strangest bit is dh was soo wonderful about it that I had happy tears. A weird happy perspective from the whole saga. 
Hope your headache has gone Tracy.


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

That's lovely @chuordlove My DH continues to surprise me too. Sometimes we don't give them enough credit!


----------



## LittleKind (Feb 25, 2011)

Chuord I am sorry you missed the show and were sick. This is so great of your husband. 


My husband brought my lunch to me yesterday because I forgot it. I work 40 minutes from our home. I could have gotten fast food or something but he said he knew I might feel barfy if I did. Aww.


toothfairy I am so glad everything is ok. Bleeding is so scary. I hope you rest and stay horizontal for a while - even if it only helps reassure you and calm you down. I am sorry about that.


I went for my first beta yesterday and the lab tech said after the draw it will take up to 48 hours to get results. I didn't realize that. I'll get an email when it is in so of course I checked as soon as I got home, and then 20 more times last night, just in case. They set me up with betas every 3 days, which is nice. Usually you have to bend over backward to get them to even want to do a single one.


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@toothfairy2be - How are you doing this morning? Thinking of you. 
@chuord - That just sucks. (((Hugs)))
@Milk8shake - Is it Thursday yet? By the time you wake up and see this it probably will be.


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

Yep, it's Thursday, but my appt is not til 4pm! 9 hours away! How long til yours X?


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Milk, littlekind - it's great to hear mine isn't the only one so supportive 😊 what a blessing!
Littlekind - let us know when you get the beta - fx for you. Everything has been ok so far though?
Milk - that's so far away! Lol we needs to know  seriously hope it goes well and relieves your stress...
Xerxella - thanks! How's things with you? Any change of baby position? I can't access my iPad (ie get everyone's signatures) have you hit 27 weeks yet?
Afm - in bed waking up, headache still there though appears to be slightly milder so far... Fx it stays so!


----------



## LittleKind (Feb 25, 2011)

Yea I am good! Still taking progesterone which contributes to the symptoms but I am taking it easy at work and home. Sleeping a lot and choosing to enjoy the reminders from my body to take it easy.


Beta should be emailed between now and tomorrow afternoon so I have to stop myself from refreshing my browser constantly. I just got home from work and son didn't take nap yet so I am going to lay down with him.


----------



## LittleKind (Feb 25, 2011)

I am glad your headache is better, chuord. It seems like a long one.


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

Glad you're feeling better chuord! Hope it goes away entirely - at least you got some sleep. 

Afternoon appointments are the worst. I was up much earlier than usual (nerves), and now I have the whole day to kill!


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Milk - it's going to be a long day, hope you find lots of distractions to make it easier (maybe a 4hr nap lol)


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

An afternoon appointment for me, too. So, it's about 22 hours away. 
@Milk8shake - When I wake up for my regular middle of the night potty stop (s), I'll be checking for your update.


----------



## kewpie80 (Nov 24, 2010)

toothfairy - How scary!!! I had that happen so many times with my first twins and only once did they find a source (SCH that one time) It's so super frustrating and hard to know what to do and not to do. As others have said, all you can do is rest and drink drink drink! You 3 will be in my thoughts. I hope it goes and stays away.

AFM - Having a tough day. I'm halfway through a cold (didn't I JUST have the stomach bug???) and DH's work has been making him work extra long hours (yay for salaried employment) and my older twins have been at each others' throats all day. Someone was incredibly rude to me which had me in tears and I haven't felt baby B move since saturday night. I dopplered him and his HB is still there it seems, but it did go from 161 down to 130s over a few seconds and then back up again which has had me worried combined with the not feeling any movement. I've been telling myself that it's just due to his anterior placenta. My OB is out of town this week (always the case, huh?) but I do see the perinatologist on friday morning.


----------



## iixivboots (Apr 11, 2008)

Chourd glad you are feeling better. Go away headache. 

I will be thinking of you tomorrow during your appointments X and Milk. 

Not a lot of progress sorting out insurance mess. But suddenly I'm serious I can barely walk my hip pain is so bad. I'm limping. This came out of nowhere. I mean I had some pain but nothing like this. Tomorrow evening I see the chiropractor. I am starting to think it's SPD.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Ok sch I'm guessing is where the placenta tears a little and bleeds? SPd is something pelvis disorder?
Xerxella - more waiting... But at least by early morning (our time) we'll get to see your update 
Kewpie - yes you were only just sick, a cold as well seems a little unfair - not to mention the other stuff! Btw it's been 5 weeks since your last belly pic  any changes?
Boots - thank goodness you have that chiro appointment, fx you can walk again afterwards!


----------



## kewpie80 (Nov 24, 2010)

chuord said:


> Ok sch I'm guessing is where the placenta tears a little and bleeds? SPd is something pelvis disorder?
> Xerxella - more waiting... But at least by early morning (our time) we'll get to see your update
> Kewpie - yes you were only just sick, a cold as well seems a little unfair - not to mention the other stuff! Btw it's been 5 weeks since your last belly pic  any changes?
> Boots - thank goodness you have that chiro appointment, fx you can walk again afterwards!


I'm waiting till week 26 to take the next one. I'm 23w3d now.

SCH = subchorionic hematoma and it's when a blood vessel opens under the placenta and blood pools. Sometimes it grows large enough that it ruptures (what happened in my case). Most often, they clear up but sometimes they can cause abruption of the placenta. Mine was huge and could clearly be seen on an u/s as a big black ball (the pooled blood)

SPD = symphasis pubis dysfunction and it hurts like hell.

I'm sorry to hear of your migraine and missing the show. I get them too, but I get vestibular and occular ones. The occular aren't too bad and I can usually function ok when i get one, but the vestibular are awful. I feel like the world is spinning under my feet and I can hardly walk and I get the vomiting and medium-sized headache with that type. The crushing your head type, I've only ever had a couple when I was a teenager and even though the V ones suck, I'd take them over the painful ones. The worst part of the vestibular type is even with my eyes closed, I still feel like I'm spinning, so it can feel rather frightening, like a nightmare that won't end and I frequently fall. The first time I had one, I thought I was having a stroke or something. (hugs) to you my migraine sister.


----------



## Autumnlaughing (May 26, 2008)

Toothfairy - that sounds terrifying, but I'm glad that you got to see that the kiddos were OK!

'boots - I'm with you on the hip pain! I think it's from the fall - I've got an 8:30 am appointment with the chiropractor tomorrow AM, and I'm hoping for some magic as well! Good luck with the insurance. Insurance drives me bonkers sometimes.. 

chuord - migraines suck - I've been luck enough that I've been migraine-free all pregnancy, but I do usually get them around my period. (I guess I know for sure that they're hormonal now..) Sorry to hear that you had one at such an inopportune time, but I'm glad DH was such a sweetie! 

Milk8shake & Xerxella - looking forward to good news from appointments!!!

Kewpie - sorry to hear that you're sick, and having such a rough week. I think babies don't move so consistently for awhile, right? I also think that when mine had a considerable variation in her heartbeat, the midwife said it was good - a sign that her nervous system was doing it's thing. So, I hope that's what you caught!


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Kewpie - omg!!!! Vestibular migraines are the sort I generally get (as in I had them every day for 3+ years!) there was a whole six month period where I only showered on a good day, I lived on stematil, luckily I was able to avoid the vomiting but only by lying deadly still. Audio books were my friend as I could only read one page before feeling travel sick, and if I was up to TV it was 80's citcoms only (less panning). You have all my sympathy! They are the reason I started my family so late - I had to get well enough to get off the meds for it to be safe.
Luckily this one was just migraine, and as milk says I was able to sleep through a lot of it.
I'll keep waiting for your next pic  if I have anything on Friday I'll post, but not much belly yet.
Milk - how are you doing? Found a distraction?
Autumn - there's no like button on your post  but I would if I could! Fx after birth none of us get the migraines back!


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

Hi guys. ((hugs)) I remember and miss some of you from back in the day and wanted to come stalk. http://www.mothering.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

Scan was all good. Baby is going strong, measuring well and cervix is unchanged! Woot! Back with more later.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Yahoo!!!! Milk! Congrats - you better start thinking about what cake you're having to celebrate viability xxxx
So happy for you and hoping you are more relaxed xxx


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@Milk8shake - Woohoo!!!!! That's awesome!!! I can't wait to hear the whole update when I wake up! There's nothing wrong with a picture, either.....


----------



## Tear78 (Nov 28, 2008)

eeep, yayyyy! Milk8, this is awesome news!!!:love


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Yay, Milk!! You're only a day or so away from the 24 week mark, right? That is incredible. :love


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

Feeling some relief Little guy has put on a nice amount of weight, and is now 1lb6oz, which is awesome. They did a complex growth analysis and everything is on target. Though, he had his head so far down that we couldn't get any head/face pics at all! Cervix remains steady, and the doctor felt that things are stable enough that we could move to three-weekly appointments, but we vetoed the idea, and are sticking with fortnightly for now. He still wants me "staying quiet", and being vigilant about any signs of PTL. My uterus has plenty of room for baby (for now), so PTL is really the biggest concern that we have. The risk factor for PTL is super high, but now that we are basically viable (in terms of weight, and _almost_ in terms of gestation), that takes _some_ of the stress off.

Doc thinks my heart palpitations are just normal pregnancy stuff, but if they keep up/increase, then I might have to wear a heart monitor for 24 hours. I also spoke to them about my pain/general discomfort, and they are referring me to the physio. Hopefully I don't have to wait too long for an appointment. Doctor also suggested that I get a support belt, which probably makes sense, but I might wait to see what the physio recommends.

All in all, we were feeling good, and we stopped at a nice new vegan place and I got a celebratory superfood smoothie on the way home!

@Xerxella - You're next. Looking forward to your update!


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Milk - the details sound as good as you could hope for, so happy he's weighing well - what's your next milestone going to be?


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

@chuord: Aww.. sorry to hear about missing the show. I can't count how many times DH and I have missed out on social events due to my stomach problems. Luckily he has always been very kind and patient about it so it helps a little bit. I actually used to get migraines about 4 times a week until i started going to the chiropractor.. now I will have a couple bad days here and there and that's it.
@LittleKind: Keep us updated on your betas. Sorry you have to wait so long.. that's how my first doctor was and it drove me crazy because I always had to call them. My new doctor posts them online within a couple of hours and you can bet I was obsessively refreshing those results lol. I check all of my bloodwork and even my anatomy ultrasound I had access to within the same day. 
@kewpie80: sorry to hear you are having a rough time. being sick and pregnant has probably got to be the worst combination especially with your DH having to work longer hours and already having twins to take care of. You guys are absolute super heroes in my eyes.. I can barely function and it's just me and my dogs. I heard that it's actually good for the heart rate to jump around as you get farther along as well.. 
@Milk8shake: So happy to hear your appointment went so well. Your baby sounds nice and strong and healthy. I wish I would have been given a weight estimate but I honestly have no idea how much my baby weighs. I am so happy that you are so close to viability. At this point every extra day is just better and better.
@Harmony96: Hi!

AFM: This has been really the most down week. I haven't felt strong movements from the baby since Saturday night.. so I have been a nervous wreck. Pretty much anytime i even get close to calling the doctor she starts wriggling around just enough to calm me down. I know I am only 22 weeks and there is not much they can do if something is wrong but I really think she has just adjusted positions or something.. that and with an anterior placenta she may be behind it somehow? Either way it's made me super moody and depressed all week. She seems to be perking up this morning though.. since sitting down to check on mothering (only for about 10 minutes or so) i have felt probably about 11 or 12 little kicks.. so that makes me happy.. just hoping she keeps it up ha ha. I feel like such a mom already.. I don't think I will ever stop worrying about her. My husband keeps telling me that I've hit each milestone, but that doesn't take away every fear completely. 24 weeks will feel nice though.


----------



## LittleKind (Feb 25, 2011)

All about me: My beta at 17 dpo was 419. That's fine, right? Taking another tomorrow (20 dpo) but I am sure it will be Monday before I have results.


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

Sounds like a good strong beta to me.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@LittleKind
That sounds like a good number to me. Can you remind us , did you do IVF or Clomid? How long were you trying to conceive? I just can't remember myself actually. 
Big congrats !!!!!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

Any word @Xerxella?


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks alivewithyou! I'm glad to hear yours is also supportive  and yay for little girl ramping it up this morning... Maybe she's just really well behaved lol!
Littlekind - I agree that seems like a strong beta! If you need to obsess more go to betabase.com and check out their stats - I did this after every beta, and then I added mine when I got a heartbeat 
Xerxella - stalking!
Milk - how are you today after the nerves / excitement of yesterday?
Afm - no baby news but our immediate neighbours (we are in 4 bed townhouses on small blocks) decided to have a small but loud party last night (they do it a bit) so I got to sleep, was woken at after midnight to loud banging, the someone shouting 'what the F$&@' and the knocker banging again and answering 'police open up' no idea what happened, but it was a hot night and dh (who was in his study) said he smelt 'pot', and they arrested someone at the end... Really freaky on our quiet culdesac and took ages to get back to sleep!


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@alivewithyou
I have read that because the baby is getting bigger and when they are in growth spurts sometimes the movement decrease temporarily. Glad she perked up. @Xerxella
I am stalking Hun. I will be posting a picture for you since you posted the other day'sorry my face is all covered up. I do feel a bit funny doing that but I live in a very small town and part of me feels my privacy has been compromised. I'm not worried about anyone of you all seeing me though. Hopefully when the baby comes I can just send photos In a pm?? Hopefully. If not through an email as I do not mind any of you knowing my email. I love ya'll!. @Milk8shake
Congrats on the milestone. Hooray! @chuord
Have you announced that you are pregnant to anyone yet?? Details please @adiejan
What's up?? Hi @kewpie80
Hope you are feeling better. @iixivboots
Sorry about the pain. Did you have the chiro appointment yet? Did it help? @toothfairy2be
What are you doing? Have you gone back to work or are you watching PBS and relaxing? @Autumnlaughing
Hope you are healing well from that fall mama. @monkeyscience
Hi!! 
I know I missed some one . Blame it on pregnancy brain. Ohh @Sourire... Hello mama!!
Afm
Anyone doing belly binding now or after the birth? I am. I just purchased a cool wrap off of etsy.
This morning I informed dh I would not be making his lunch anymore after christmas break and at least until after 6 weeks after the birth. Do you know he moped and made some comment like" I guess I'll lose weight then" I mean come on dude? I'm tired already of making fancy sandwiches as it is. Know what I mean?









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Tracy your bump is adorable too! Lol re the sandwiches - do good is definitely the way to your dh!
Re announcing, may not do it at all, we've told all those that care about us - I think that's all that matters


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@chuord
That's what I meant. I wasn't sure if you had told anyone ( the people you love) somehow I missed that post... I think

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

Tracy, I'm heavily leaning towards doing postpartum wrapping this time. Someone in another group I'm in posted a link a few weeks ago, and I've been thinking about when I can find the time to make a wrap before the birth. Hopefully I'll have time for that this next week or so.


----------



## LittleKind (Feb 25, 2011)

@tracyamber I didn't do any interventions. I just have miscarried between 4-8 weeks several times but never had beta testing or progesterone support before so hopefully this will sstick tight. I had my son 4 years ago with no issues. Your pic is cute. You are so right on the sandwiches!

Thanks for reassurance on the numbers, everyone! Chourd I will look at that site. My dr is through a big HMO organization so my work gets sent to a central lab and then posted online and then the dr has to release it. They say it can't go faster unless I take it at hospital and pay out of pocket. Silly.


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

AAM - Everything is essentially the same. So that's good as bad. But we're still here. I'll update later.


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

X - Thanks for the update. Glad A is still doing well, sorry there still isn't good news on B.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

X - yay for no worse, huge hugs for no better xxx
Distraction - watching 'a baby story' (s8 e 55) they started late ivf - single, ivf again - triplets, and have had two surprise babies since... 42 and pg with no 6! All under 4 lol... They tried for 14 years first...


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

AAM - So A still looks good. He's growing well and looks good. B looks essentially the same. The hydrops is bad and looks essentially the same as it always has. He has all the docs scratching their heads. He's growing perfect, moving great and overall looks great except for the fact that he has fluid instead of lungs! *And* massive amounts of fluid in his abdomen *and* polyhydraminous. 

He really should've passed by now, but he's not only still there, he's thriving. But, there's no way in his current situation that he'd survive if born. He just doesn't have enough lung mass. 

So, we'll just keep waiting and seeing. And, to top it off, I failed my gestational diabetes 1 hour test. I got 150 with a cut off of 140.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

X - poo on the GD test! Doesn't the universe think it's time you got a break! 
I know prognosis isn't good, but because B is still growing etc. I can't help but hope his miracle is around the corner - I'm praying for it anyway.
You are doing an amazing job at keeping them in, know how impressed we are with your strength and patience.
Any news on your cervix?


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@Xerxella
It's kinda the same news but it's still heavy and I'm sorry. Sorry you didn't pas the GD test, bummer.'did you have an idea? What are they doing about that? Are on on a strict no sugar diet? Hugs again.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

Harmony96 said:


> Tracy, I'm heavily leaning towards doing postpartum wrapping this time. Someone in another group I'm in posted a link a few weeks ago, and I've been thinking about when I can find the time to make a wrap before the birth. Hopefully I'll have time for that this next week or so.


Can't you just buy the wrap instead of making it? When are you due? December??

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@Milkshake
What are mint sliced biscuits??? If I critically think it sounds like a mint cookies we have here in the states..... Am I right?? Are they covered in chocolate too?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

They didn't really look at the cervix. I guess after 28 weeks, it stops mattering. There's nothing more they can do for it and it shortens naturally anyways at this point.

I have to do the 3 hour diabetes test. It's scheduled for next Saturday 11/1. After that, presuming I fail, they put me on a low carb diet and I have to test my blood sugar regularly. If that controls it, fine. If not I have to go on insulin. . 
@tracyamber - For some reason I felt I might not pass. Twin pregnancies are more likely to fail. 2 placentas and all that. But, overall I have no symptoms. I don't eat a lot of sugar. The only things to go are my Gatorades and my ice cream bars. But, I don't eat either one everyday and they're no big deal to give up. I passed with both of my LC.

And, great picture BTW! Everyone and their tiny bumps is making me very jealous!!


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@toothfairy2be - Shout out to you. I'd love an update and to know how you're doing. Hopefully, the bleeding has stopped and you're resting quietly. Thinking of you.


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

@tracyamber - you're so cute, even if you're shy! I love the pumpkins in the background. It's such an American thing, Halloween, but I always buy lollies just in case someone trick or treats at my house (it's never happened, and usually DH eats them). I love that you're asking about biscuits! Yep, they are choc covered. These are the ones I get, which are a vegan version of the mainstream ones.

@alivewithyou - sorry it's been a lousy week. Your DH is right, you have no reason to think there will be a problem. Just because there are a couple of us here with issues, doesn't mean you will be effected by association (although sometimes it seems that way). The odds are super duper in your favour and I'm glad that even though she is staying quiet, shes' giving you a good kick when you need it. She's probably just reserving energy for all that growing she has to do. Here's a length/weight chart I found. Like with most things, it varies according to the source, but I like to have a general idea.

@kewpie80 - sorry about the cold, and the mis-behaving baby. When is your next appointment? Also, I think you need to get another picture soon, even if it's just to make @Xerxella feel better about twin bumps!

@LittleKind - that's a good beta in my book! Looking forward to the next number.

@chuord - crazy about midnight police raids! Hope that your migraine has moved along and you are feeling much better? I was wondering what area you live in? Hope you won't be disturbed by all the G20 nonsense. I'm safely about 10kms out on the southside, but I do work at Southbank, so it would be a real pest if I were still having to go to work. I might even make that viability cake you suggested :love

Yep, check in when you can @toothfairy2be and @monkeyscience

@iixivboots - how did the chiro go? Hope it helped and you are getting a bit of relief! Any news on the doctor scenario?

@Xerxella - although there's no "good news", I feel like B's strength and growth are good news in themselves. The kid is a fighter, to be sure. The unknown is really the hardest part to get a real grip on though. Have you thought any more about names for them? We kind of lost that discussion. A real bugger about the GTT - my midwife said I'm up for that next appt. From what I understand, they don't even do the 1 hour one here anymore, because it gave a lot of false positives. They go straight to the 3 hour one for everyone. Which is boring, but I hope yours turns out to be a false positive!

*AFM:* We're officially "Facebook out". I've been putting DH off for nearly five weeks now, and I couldn't hold out any longer. The guy is just so excited. I felt really awful for him because after we left the hospital yesterday, the first thing he did was call his parents to let them know that it all went well. He spoke to his Dad (on speaker, in the car) and his Dad was basically a fair bit of an asshole. He said "What? Oh, the scan. Okay", <pause> and then: "Your mother's not home". It was about a 20 second conversation, if that. I was pretty pissed, and I could tell DH was hurt. I mean, his Dad is not an awful person, but can be pretty inconsiderate. Would it have hurt him to say "That's good news"?!


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Milk -woohoo on being out! Dh must be thrilled. Location we are south side but near the gateway hwy so plenty far from the city. Dh works in the city, but we're hoping he won't have to go in that week - for both comfort and security. Southbank should at least be easier to access, chances are you won't be travelling into work though right 
Re your dh dad - what a dick! 
Afm - closeted in AC today, had some slight headaches again... I'm trying to stay patient but can see myself getting really annoyed if they're back.


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Boo for failing the GD test.  It's pretty amazing that baby B keeps going the way he does. I hope he somehow defies all medical logic when he's born, too.

Milk - Are you a vegan?? I feel like I should already know that after "knowing" you for what, nearly 4 years now?

AFM, I guess there's a lot I could say, but I feel weird updating since I'm not pregnant any more. dh gets home tomorrow afternoon after being gone on business since Sunday. MIL leaves early Saturday morning. I'm very scared for Monday when it's me and the two kids alone, but oh well - no turning back now! Baby girl has a check up tomorrow. Curious about her weight, but I don't really trust the scale at the doctor's office.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Here's my 14 week pic - still not a lot besides chub lol. I know they are halfway to my belly button, hopefully it grows at some stage! I feel a lot better as far as space for breathing and eating though.


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@Milk8shake - Well, I guess I can't move to Australia anymore! No Halloween?!?!?? That never occurred to me. Halloween is big and getting bigger all the time. People seriously decorate their houses, put up strings of orange lights and even adults who are just greeting the trick or treaters wear costumes. My kids have had their costumes picked out for weeks. AJ is batman and Genna is a mermaid. And, that mermaid had to be exactly right. We found a seaweed boa that she just HAD to have. 

Congrats on being Facebook out!! Sorry about the FIL. A simple congrats would've been nice. 
@chuord - I guess with Ebola news and the sad events in Canada, I didn't even realize the G20 was coming up by you guys! Those things can be a mess! We had the G8 and NATO summit here in Chicago a couple years ago and you just stayed away from downtown! It was a mess. 
@monkeyscience - update us anyways. You represent the pot of gold at the end of the rainbow. Or maybe just the rainbow at the end of this hurricane.....


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

X - More like the tornado at the end of the hurricane! Okay, maybe not that bad. I'm just cranky because I don't want to be awake, now that I actually CAN sleep at night. I'll update more after her check up.


----------



## hope4light (Feb 29, 2008)

X - keeping you in my prayers. Sorry that B isn't better, but like others said, glad it's not worse news. Hugs

Monkey - don't feel bad, DS will be 2 in January and I'm still here, with NO plans of anymore kiddos :wink:

Milk - sorry DH's Dad was such a dick. People suck sometimes. I love that you're 'out' it keeps making it seem more real, doesn't it?!?!

chuord - boo on the headaches. For what it's worth, my pg with DD I had HORRIBLE headaches... my ob told me if you were migraine prone pre-pregnancy you were either going to get bad headaches or likely none at all while pregnant. Seems like you're in the get them boat. Hugs.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@Milkshake
Those cookies look yummy!! They're a bit pricey aren't they? We are carving the pumpkins this weekend and I will be roasting the seeds for dh and baking and pureeing the rest for freezer.
Btw I do think it hurts for some people to be umm congratulatory *sarcasim* @chuord your belly is so tiny from the outside. I can't wait for you to pop. It's going to be so cute. @monkeyscience love your posts. Hope you fell asleep. Sweet @adiejan give us even a cranky post. Miss you.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

tracyamber said:


> Can't you just buy the wrap instead of making it? When are you due? December??


I could buy the wrap if I had the funds. :lol If it was going to be a baby-carrying wrap instead of a belly-binding wrap, I'd save up and purchase, but from what I understand from reading and asking questions of people, it's just a long, skinny cloth of natural fibers. I have some red/yellow cotton seersucker that I think I'm going to use. Once I find my supplies (I just moved less than a month ago and am still surrounded by more boxes than I wanted to be at this point), it'll take me *maybe* a whole hour to piece one together. When I finish it, I think I'll have to (very loosely) wrap now just so I can see if I grasp the technique and so I can see how it will look when being worn.



Xerxella said:


> I have to do the 3 hour diabetes test. It's scheduled for next Saturday 11/1. After that, presuming I fail, they put me on a low carb diet and I have to test my blood sugar regularly. If that controls it, fine. If not I have to go on insulin. .
> @tracyamber - For some reason I felt I might not pass. Twin pregnancies are more likely to fail. 2 placentas and all that. But, overall I have no symptoms. I don't eat a lot of sugar. The only things to go are my Gatorades and my ice cream bars. But, I don't eat either one everyday and they're no big deal to give up. I passed with both of my LC.


So sorry you have to take the three-hour test. With a fail of the one-hour that close to the cutoff, though, there's a good chance that you'll pass the three-hour. A friend of mine failed the one-hour with something like a 206 so they went ahead and diagnosed her right then and didn't have her take the three-hour. I didn't take either test this time, but just had my sugar checked at an appointment (after my MW asked what I'd had for breakfast and how long ago it was). It was high, so I took home a meter and tested seven times a day for three days, still eating my normal diet. I had too many spikes when I ate certain things, so they put me on a low-carb diet as well. I suffered terribly from sugar addiction and the withdrawals that first week or so were awful, but they're much better now. I found out that I can't drink straight milk or eat too much fruit, either, b/c even the natural sugars will spike me if I don't temper those foods with a LOT of fat and protein. Cheese is still good, though.



Milk8shake said:


> *AFM:* We're officially "Facebook out". I've been putting DH off for nearly five weeks now, and I couldn't hold out any longer. The guy is just so excited. I felt really awful for him because after we left the hospital yesterday, the first thing he did was call his parents to let them know that it all went well. He spoke to his Dad (on speaker, in the car) and his Dad was basically a fair bit of an asshole. He said "What? Oh, the scan. Okay", <pause> and then: "Your mother's not home". It was about a 20 second conversation, if that. I was pretty pissed, and I could tell DH was hurt. I mean, his Dad is not an awful person, but can be pretty inconsiderate. Would it have hurt him to say "That's good news"?!


Congratulations on being Facebook out! So sorry that your FIL was a pill.  Hope your MIL has a much more positive reaction.

AFM: I feel weird doing an AFM since I'm just a stalker, so I won't.  I'll just answer direct questions if people ask or whatever. But this group is about you guys. <3
http://www.mothering.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Tracy - yum re pumpkin! I saw a good recipe the other day toasting the seeds in maple syrup and some spices for a holiday mix... Thanks re pic! I'm not going to create a drama over nothing (when there are so many real ones going on) but I'll feel happier about their growth when I really pop... That retroverted uterus gives a false indicator of size. How is your pain etc?
X - I just wanted to send you more hugs, I googled hydrops and found the pictures most confronting. I know you will have done that early on, and I just wanted to send you hugs for having to know that could be happening xxxx
Adie - 13 weeks! Where's an update? Are you doing trisomy DNA or nuchal scan?
Toothfairytobe - just a one liner about you to let us know if all is ok xxx


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

Don't look at the pictures on line. Here's a picture of baby B at about 24 weeks. The black is all the fluid that shouldn't be there.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

X - he has such a perfect little face! I understand now so it's fluid around the organs and taking up their space. Any chance they could drain it? Or does that pose too much risk all round?


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

Since there must be a leak somewhere, if they drain the fluid, it'll just come back. Sometimes they can put in a shunt, but since he has excess amniotic fluid there's no where for the fluid to drain to. At some point, we'll try to drain it anyways. Maybe around 32 or 34 weeks.

Here's a picture of B's cute face:


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Aww! He is so adorable!


----------



## kewpie80 (Nov 24, 2010)

x - Oh your poor sweet boy. I'm so heartbroken for you and his situation. That is a lot of fluid :frown:


----------



## toothfairy2be (Nov 16, 2010)

So much to catch up on in just a few days! @chuord- your belly is cute! You can tell there is more there than your 9w photo. It will be interesting when it 'pops' how big it will be! Sorry about the continued headaches and missing The Lion King :frown:
@Xerxella- My prayers continue for baby B. He certainly is a fighter. I think talking about miscarriage and loss was so taboo in the older generation they don't understand our openness. My grandmother has 16 pregnancies in 17 years, 11 living children and she never talked about her losses other than as a matter of fact. Makes it hard to grieve.

boots- I hope they can figure out a solution for your insurance. Is it possible there is another OB group that would take you? Either way it will be hard half way through your pregnancy to make the change. 
@tracyamber- your belly is so cute! Those fibroids sound awful! Any relief to the pain? I can't believe you have been making your hubby fancy sandwiches at all! I can't even look at food to prepare anything! What is wrapping for pre/post delivery?
@Milk8shake- Congrats on being Facebook official! Sorry your DH dad wasn't more enthusiastic. Was his mom any better? So exciting that you are now more than half way there and everything is still going as planned!
@hope4light @Sourire @monkeyscience We still love hearing from you even post delivery! Thats why it is a graduates thread. How else would we keep up with each other??

@alivewithyou- Hope to hear that baby girl is being more active and your worries can rest for a bit. 
@Autumnlaughing @mainebaby @adiejan Hoping for an update from you ladies as well!

AFM- I haven't had any bleeding since Tuesday night. I spent Wednesday resting and then worked Thursday and today. There was a little work drama when I found out my boss had told his assistant who told another hygienist that I was bleeding and then everyone was abuzz if I was pregnant. My office manager apparently set him straight because when I came back Thursday nobody even asked if I was okay. So my whole office suspects now that I am pregnant. Oh well I guess. I did talk to one of the other hygienists (there are 5 of us) and she was very understanding and supportive. I promised myself I wouldn't tell people there were two until Christmas but I can't keep my trap shut. Next ultrasound is Wednesday at my OB office. I started taking Diclegis at bedtime on Sunday. The first night I promptly threw up and had to take a second dose, I woke up Monday groggy but could actually EAT! Tuesday I was able to eat except for that whole stressful bleeding episode. Wednesday morning I wasn't as groggy but also didn't feel as good. Thursday I woke up and puked. Today I woke up nauseas but couldn't puke. So it is working, kind of. I could still barely eat again today. I'm wondering if I should start taking it 3-4 times a day instead of just at bedtime. I only have 12 pills to last me until Wednesday. Has anyone else taken diclegis before? It is the only class A drug for morning sickness.


----------



## toothfairy2be (Nov 16, 2010)

X- I cross posted (because it took me like 2 hours to type my post). Baby B is so handsome. We are all blessed to share in his story and his endurance.


----------



## kewpie80 (Nov 24, 2010)

The dr was pleased with how they are looking today. They're measuring a few days ahead and doing all they're supposed to. A's heart defect doesn't look any smaller (as I had hoped) and the dr said it looks to be quite large, but with their limited equipment, she was not able to tell me much other than that. I guess I'll just have to wait till we see the cardiologist in 1.5 to find out anything more. She did say she's seen large ones like this close up on their own, so I'm just holding onto that hope so hopefully he won't need surgery.



As for the bump picture. We have such terrible lighting in our old old house that we have to drag lamps into the bathroom just to have enough to take a decent picture with any sort of detail. DH's picky like that, so we won't be taking many, just matching the weeks from the first set. I can tell you that if you think you're big now, just....wait... :grin: I can post a picture from the night before I delivered last time. I looked pretty much like death warmed over. I had pre-e, so I was sooooo swollen in my face and hands and you can almost see the pain in my eyes, but I promise, it all goes down rather quickly after the births. (except when you have pre-e... it can get worse before it gets better after birth. No one warned me and it got bad...BUT it does go down eventually)

Again... Below is NOT a current picture!


----------



## kewpie80 (Nov 24, 2010)

I forgot to mention that my cervix is shortening, but it's still waaay longer than average, so still no bedrest. I've gone from over 5cm to 3.9cm. There was no funneling when she pushed down, so that's good too.

I've been having tons of contractions the last couple days. Last night, they were coming regular every 2m45sec for 2 hours and I was really close to calling the dr, but it seems to be non-threatening as of right now. I'm just going to keep an eye on things.

@chuord - at 14 weeks, I was already getting asked by strangers when I was due. You must be holding them in tight! To be fair though, this is my 4th pregnancy and each one shows earlier. You'll pop eventually! Hang in there.


----------



## toothfairy2be (Nov 16, 2010)

@kewpie80- I knew I was missing someone! I'll be honest your 36 week picture terrifies me. More so because of what I do for work than the actual physical change but I have no idea how I am going to keep working with that much belly. You still have a lot of weeks for baby's heart to close up. Its nice to hear your doctor have a positive outlook too!


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Toothfairytobe - I am on b6 tablets (by themselves) which is half of your ingredients in diclegis. I take that 3x day, in addition I was told to take http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metoclopramide three times a day and then add a zofran as needed. That (maxolon) is cat A in Australia, and I know it has a good history as I took it back in '94 to combat m/s prior to termination. The only issue with zofran and why I was told to use sparingly is the constipation it causes. Also the Ob informed us that drug classifications don't change - ie whatever classification they are given initially sticks regardless of time and proven track record. My dh checks med classes before he lets me take them and he's been happy with all the above... Hope that helps you feel safer IF you want to try something to help more.
Woohoo for no bleeding! Re work, is there any harm in them knowing you are pg? They might be gentler with you


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

kewpie! That was an amazing belly with L&M!


----------



## toothfairy2be (Nov 16, 2010)

@chuord- I will def be asking for something stronger on Wednesday. The sickness just keeps getting worse and it gets harder every day to work through the nausea. I can't find that we have maxalon here in the states. I'm not worried about constipation, I've had diarrhea pretty consistently this whole pregnancy. The only thing that ever caused constipation was the med they gave me for OHSS. There isn't harm in theory that my work knows, just with my history of miscarriages I would have preferred to keep my life private until I was ready to share. Also my coworkers on more than one occasion have talked about the taboo of telling people before 12 weeks and made my feel like crap because they all knew about my first pregnancy and when I miscarried at 10w. Without being long winded, also my boss has been very kind to my face but hearing some of what he said on Tuesday and then Wednesday to my office manager, I am disgusted by how rude and uncaring he is of my situation. I've always said my boss is nice in person but deep down I really think he is a bad person (opposite of what most people say of their bosses). This past week showed his true colors&#8230; never to my face of course, which is even more offensive.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Kewpie - sorry I missed your post! That's annoying the hole hasn't healed yet, my fx for you on that! I'm totally with toothfairytobe on the scary factor of your 36 week shot! You can totally see the pain in your eyes, but the joy is stronger.
Dh is still assuring me I'll have small babies cos he's Chinese - we both have big heads and solid frames so I'm not banking on that! My consolation on my small belly is that the scans show they are developing right on track and all organs are functioning well so far (I loved seeing the blood and fluid flow through the stomach, kidneys and bladder)
I love seeing the ultrasounds - your babies are cute! 
Hoping the contractions were a practice run only and they are backing off now.


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

@kewpie80 - wow, what a pic! I feel bad for whining about being uncomfortable now! You actually look very happy though, despite it all! You're right, your cervix is still way longer that average for your gestation, even with twinnies, so that's brilliant. Sorry that there has been no progress on the defect closing, but I'm glad to hear that your doctor still thinks that there is a chance.

@toothfairy2be - woo hoo for no bleeding! Sorry to hear that you're feeling so ill. I've got nothing really to suggest that would be helpful. I took B6 and Maxalon, and Zofran. Honestly, none of them really made a huge difference, although the Zofran took the edge off. I ended up weaning myself off it because being constipated and having the cerclage was not a very comfortable idea at all. The only thing I can offer is that I have never been more miserable in my life, than I was in the first 16-18 weeks of this pregnancy. I was sick with my others, but nothing even_ comparable _to this time around. Everyone (friends, family, doctors, midwives) kept saying that it was such a great sign. That didn't make me feel any better at the time, because I was suffering, and I felt sure I was going to miscarry again. But, here I am. Still pregnant. Take that for what you will.

@chuord - your little bump is very cute. I don't think it will be long before you see a pop! Pregnancy really is a waiting game though. Glad you are not in the city, in the thick of it. My work is actually in South Brisbane, in the Convention Centre exclusion zone, but as you say, luckily for me, I don't have to go in. I hope your DH gets the same reprieve from work. I think it is going to be a nightmare.

@Xerxella - damn, if he isn't the cutest kid! It's a really great shot. I think Halloween is slowly growing bigger here, but I don't think it will ever be that big of a deal. It does seem like fun, although it also annoys me when Australia copies American things. When I was a kid, I always wanted to trick or treat, so I would hate for someone to come to my place and have nothing to give them. Better to be prepared!

@hope4light - always glad to see you pop in. It's a bit scary being out, but also nice, in a weird way.

@tracyamber - yep those cookies are pricey, but delicious! A treat. I actually really like pumpkin, so I would be right into all the pumpkin recipes!

@monkeyscience - happy to hear your hurricane/tornado weather related news. Or baby news. Or any news. And yep, I'm vegan, have been for around 3+ years now. It's an ethical decision for me - I only say that because most people usually ask - there are a lot of "health" vegans out there.

Did I catch everyone? I love it when it's busy.

*AFM*: I've started working on a crochet baby blanket. It's my first attempt , so will have to see how that turns out. Of course it's a ridiculous idea, because this baby will be born (hopefully) in the midst of the horrific Queensland summer. The kid will be lucky to need anything more than a nappy. But I figure it will be cool in the hospital, plus it gives me a "project" to work on that is not going to set off any contractions.


----------



## Sourire (May 4, 2009)

Toothfairy - I'm SO glad to hear your bleeding got better. Diclegis is called Diclectin here in Canada and it's very common, almost every pregnant woman I know has taken it and it's considered to be very safe in pregnancy. I took it until about 24 weeks pregnant (I tried weaning a few times before that but felt too sick when I got off it). The more tablets you take, the better it works. Maximum dose is 8 tablets a day. I never needed more than 3-4 but my SIL was crazy sick during her pregnancy and took 8 tablets a day until the day she gave birth. I does make you super drowsy at first... The first few days I was on it, I would take one tablet in the afternoon and basically be passed out/in a fog for the next few hours. But that effect wears off after about a week. Once I got past the drowsy phase I was taking one tablet before bed, one in the morning and one with lunch and I managed to go to work and feel somewhat decent most of the time (I still threw up every morning but it prevented me from throwing up at other times if day). Without the Diclectin all I could do was lie around literally moaning out loud and wishing I was dead (this was around 9 weeks when the m/s peaked). I actually felt so crappy that I wished I wasn't even pregnant, I couldn't believe that thought would even cross my mind after so many years of trying... But I only thought that for a few seconds. 

X - your baby B situation is so heartbreaking. Hoping for a miracle for you & baby B. 

Kewpie - wow that pic is just nuts! It looks like there is more baby than there is of you! Fingers crossed that your baby's heart gets better.


----------



## LittleKind (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh my gosh I can't even keep up right now. I love when there is no much to read. Xerxella, baby B is very handsome and I am rooting for him and you. Kewpie, people are always astounded by how large I was with my first pregnancy (even a single) but yours takes the cake. I am short with a tiny torso so he was way out front. 
Toothfairy so so so glad everything is well now and I am sorry about the work situation. Being "outed" feels so invasive. I hope they will be supportive. 
Love that belly pic, Chuord. Love the pics from everyone!


Sorry I am missing so many people...I am having trouble keeping track of everyone that was "before my time" on the ttc thread. I am learning 


AFM did 2nd beta today and ran into a GREAT supportive older friend who had walked me through all my losses. I haven't seen her in months. She lost her first 2 pregnancies at full term and is just really brave and gracious (she has 2 teenagers now). She happened to be in the lobby of the doctor's office when I went in for my beta, so I just told her everything and cried about how excited/scared I am. She is the first person to know aside from my husband (and internet crew, obviously.) It was so nice to tell someone who knows me and cares, but is not deeply personally invested like a family member would be. It was just such a gift.


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

@chuord - My child well-behaved? ha ha if she is anything like her dad than no way. Plus, I find it naughty when she worries me like that lol. Your belly picture is so cute. I am sure you will be popping in no time.  
@tracyamber: Your belly looks great.  I don't know very much about belly binding to be honest&#8230;
@LittleKind: sorry it is such a complicated process to get your results. Ours only get delayed if there is a problem and then you will get a call. Fingers crossed for your next numbers. I understand how nerve wracking the early stages of pregnancy are. I'm hoping the next time I am pregnant I find out at like 14 weeks. lol. yeah right.
@Xerxella: Happy and sad to hear your update. Does his lungs have no chance at all unless they drain the fluid? He really does have the cutest face.. I am still crossing my fingers for him. I think it's amazing he is still growing so well despite the fluid. Sorry about the gestational diabetes test  I am not looking forward to mine.. luckily I get to put it off for 5 1/2 more weeks.
@Milk8shake: I know that we have great odds.. I guess I just also know there are no guarantees. Before I miscarried, I thought that positive pee test = baby in 9 months. Having that illusion shattered has been really hard to overcome. And I think she was either turned or growing because she is back full force again&#8230; her kicks are so hard tonight they are making me jump and she kicked her dad in the head pretty hard as well lol. Thanks for posting that growth chart.. I love looking at things like that to get an idea of where she is. Congrats on being Facebook out.  Sometimes it feels better just having it out in the open even though it is a little vulnerable at first. As far as your DH's parents reaction.. screw them if they can't be excited. I have one side of my family that is like that and it's their loss. 
@toothfairy2be: Glad to hear the bleeding slowed down. Sorry to hear your sick even though it is a great sign. And I am sorry your boss is a dick. Some people really don't get how to be decent human beings.
@kewpie80: happy to hear an update on the babies. sorry about baby A's heart defect not getting smaller. hopefully it will soon. your belly picture with your twins is amazing. I can't wait to see how everyone progresses as we get closer to delivering.

AFM: I am in happy mommy land finally. Just happy to be feeling my little girl kick and for the most part I am feeling pretty dang good besides being tired. Finally not having diarrhea all the time too which is a relief. I am also loving my new job and it is making time fly by so fast.

I do want to say that I love how active this thread has become. It's like it's own mini due date club in one and it's so nice. I really can't wait to see pictures of everyone's babies and am constantly rooting for all of you.


----------



## Tear78 (Nov 28, 2008)

Xerxella, what a sweet picture! I so so so hope for your little guy!


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

I cannot believe how fast this thread moved today. Wow!! @Kewpie I hope they can give you more info about baby's heart soon. @Xerxella adorable picture
Hugs to both of you!!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Sourire - I've totally been there with you at times, feeling so uncomfortable you wish you could just be un pregnant for a day or two.


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

@Sourire & @chuord - I can't say I've reached the point of wishing I _wasn't_pregnant, although I can certainly understand it. However, I made a pact with myself one night, that I won't go through this again. Little guy is gonna be an only child.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Milk - lol I always let them know it's just me venting and I don't mean it  one thing I'm extra grateful for is the instant sibling and potential for just one pregnancy - I don't think I'm cut out to really enjoy pregnancy, despite my love for the babies and the lack if trauma and stress


----------



## shelley4 (Sep 10, 2003)

hi everyone! sorry it's taken so long to come back and update you all 

so i'm now 28 weeks with surro-babe, who we are temporarily calling "LJ" (mom's name starts with L, dad's with J).. if you remember, i'm carrying this sweet baby for my cousins... due mid-Jan.

i'm thrilled to say that everything is going incredibly well. babe is healthy, measuring right on track, and a very active little guy/gal. my cousins don't want to know gender, so i guess it will be a surprise at the birth! we are planning a home birth (my house, they live 9 hrs away). my cousins will come up at least a week before the due date and pretty much camp out in my basement until the main event  we plan on having the mom catch the baby, cut the cord, etc. she also is doing induced lactation, so she will be able to nurse her baby... sweet!

i am so happy with how everything is going. we had a few hurdles along the way (spotting, massive morning sickness.. ), but everything is working out really well. this baby is a complete joy to me, i am enjoying the kicking very much, and i can't wait to see my cousins FINALLY hold their baby! 5 long years of waiting for that.

now i need to go back on this thread and see how everyone else is doing


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

I'm glad I'm not the only one who has fleeting thoughts of not wanting to be pregnant anymore. I always feel terrible afterwards because of course I want to be pregnant.. just want to feel better sometimes ha ha.
@shelley4: Good to see you! Your story is so amazing and I am so happy to hear that the baby is doing well.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

I'm gonna just jump right in even though I have not had breakfast. It's early here
We are never gonna get pregnant again. I'm happy to have one sibling. Though we may look for a surrogate ..... If we want more . Pregnancy is not blissful for me at all .


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## toothfairy2be (Nov 16, 2010)

I have those fleeting moments too. I don't mean it, I want these babies more than anything. I just can't wait for the fog and sickness to lift. We will have more babies but they will be one at a time after this!


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

Wow! This thread's moving fast! I'll say that this probably isn't my last pregnancy. We have 7 frosties and we plan to use them. But, I'll certainly test them all first for genetic abnormalities. But, I don't think that would have changed B's current situation and frankly that scares the crap out of me. Maybe this is controversial, but I couldn't (wouldn't) go through with carrying a probable terminal diagnosis to term again. It's too hard.

But, back to the light stuff: 
@shelley4 - It's good to see you!! I see you checkin with our too quiet DDC every once in awhile. I'm glad things are going so well. 
@Milk8shake - I thought with the unicornate uterus that ECG subsequent pregnancy was easier and would go longer because the uterus gets stretched out and bigger each time and more able to carry a pregnancy. And, wow, crocheting!!!!! I'm so impressed. I never thought of you as the crocheting type! 
@alivewithyou - I'm glad baby girl turned and started kicking you better!!! 
@kewpie80 - Your 36 week picture scares the crap out of me! Lol. I hope baby A's heart starts looking better in the weeks to come. 
@LittleKind - Good luck on a good second beta!!! The first was awesome. My rule of thumb is 100 at 14dpo, 200 at 16dpo, 400 at 18 dpo, etc. So, you're looking real good. Let us know what the second beta says. 
@toothfairy2be - I'm so glad your bleeding has stopped. I'm sorry about the work situation. ((((Hugs)))). Keep taking it easy and just gestating. Pelvic rest of course and no constipation. This seems silly, but I'm pretty sure my 12 week bleed was caused from pushing too hard for a BM. :blush I know you have kinda the opposite problem, but just something to keep in mind.

@Sourire - hey!!!! It's good to see you still keeping an eye on us! 

Did I get everyone? I went back 2 pages to try to find everyone.  :wave to everyone I missed.


----------



## LittleKind (Feb 25, 2011)

@Xerxella I take your opinion of my beta very seriously. I am pretty sure you are more knowledgeable than my doctor and should charge for the information you give us all so willingly. I should read back to find more details on what you're up to now. Are you fully bed resting?

Milk - that is a great project and will be special for a long time, even if the baby doesn't need it right away. I cannot get the hang of crochet but I can knit. I knit a bear for my son while I was pregnant and got to the last step (stitch the seam and stuff it) and I didn't. It is still in my "to do" pile and he is 4 now. A friend said I should just add stitches every year and he'll have a really nice bear suit to wear on his first day of high school.

Shelley4 nice to meet you. Your story is amazing and your birth plan sounds equally amazing. How special that you can do that.

@alivewithyou I am glad you are feeling better. No one told me about the bowel roller coaster of pregnancy. I figured that out through experience. Ugh. Remind me how far along you are? edit: never mind you have a ticker.

@adiejan hope work is good and you're getting time to rest and grow those babies. You don't need to post anything to be included 

I have just crazy debilitating morning sickness today. Yesterday was normal queasy and I knew when I woke up that everything took a turn overnight. Today I just snack, puke, snack, puke. I heard my son waking up at 7 this morning and called out for him to get some pecans from the pantry for me because I felt too sick to get up. Luckily, I have a four year old to nurse me to health. He brought water, too, and snacked in the bed with me. I am not complaining (I mean, except that I obviously AM complaining) because my pregnancy with my son was very difficult with sickness and none of my losses got to this next level of beyond queasy. I take my barfs as a good sign, and then I brush my teeth.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@chuord and @Milk8shake
Just toasted pumpkin seeds and puréed pumpkin. Thought of you. We are going to make pumpkin muffins.. He he @shelley4 thanks for stoping by and letting me stalk you lol. I was just thinking about you the other day. @LittleKind sounds like a good sign to me too. And how sweet of your toddler to bring you water. 4 is such a great age as they can do so much!!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Tracy - YUM - shame they'd be moulds by the time they got here  (I know as I once sent croissants from France) 
Shelly44 - great to hear the update! I'm so happy for you and your cousins - they must be beside themselves with excitement now you are viable!
Xerxella - not controversial - in my book once you live something through you are the best fitted person to know what you can and can't do... And you have every right to make that call. I've said it before but you are amazing to cope this well.
Alivewithyou - I wonder if the journeys, stress and anxiety it took us all to get here add to us not enjoying being pg  I mean we all tune into every change in case it's a risk - maybe that extra focus makes us notice the discomfit more? How's your tummy going now?
Littlekind - when will your beta come out? I agree the extra m/s sounds really promising (lol) in your case!
Hi adie, kewpie, Mo - are you around anywhere? 
Milk - have fun crocheting! I've got 2 blankets I made a few years ago, 2 more in various stages, one half made quilt, a half made jointed teddy and several other appliqué quilts I need to get onto - before I have to pack up my study to make space for the babies lol... So much to do and yet I get up each day, potter through daily jobs, eat and rest  I think moving will be easier than rearranging this place!


----------



## Sourire (May 4, 2009)

To all those finding pregnancy hard I gotta say that now that I've met my baby I'd do it all over again in an instant (including the years of fertility treatments) because she is so worth every single thing I went through to get her! I'm even looking forward to the morning sickness!

I used to worry that since I'd wanted a baby so bad for so long I was idealizing motherhood and I'd be disappointed when I finally reached my goal because it couldn't possibly live up to the wonderful fairy tale I'd built up in my imagination. Well I love being a mom even more than I imagined I would (though it's also pretty hard - but I knew it would be hard and that doesn't make it any less amazing).


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks sourire! That's a beautiful rainbow vision to get us to the end xxxx


----------



## kewpie80 (Nov 24, 2010)

@Milk8shake - I've crocheted for probably about 26 years and teach classes. If you need help, feel free to ask. I knit too, but haven't done so quite as long.


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Wow, this thread has gone nuts! I love it! Just wanted to say our appointment went fine, but I've been too busy to really post. And still am. I need to get in bed pronto. I've recently been assigned a leadership position in the women's organization at church, on top of the whole new-mom-of-two thing, so I'm running on under empty. And I have to speak at our services tomorrow, so it would be good if I managed to be on time to church! Hoping to get back to do personals tomorrow afternoon, because I have lots to say. Love you ladies to bits, and CONGRATS on 24 weeks, Milk!


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

Sourire said:


> "To all those finding pregnancy hard I gotta say that now that I've met my baby I'd do it all over again in an instant (including the years of fertility treatments) because she is so worth every single thing I went through to get her! I'm even looking forward to the morning sickness!"
> @Sourire ( I'm not sure why my quote thing did not work) this is her quote above and this is my comment:
> And that is why I did it again!! It was worth it. And now I can't wait to meet my last child I will carry as I know I won't do it again  but it's only because of the pregnancy part as I love mothering as well and can't imagine not doing it. I'd love to be surrounded by kids forever.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## shelley4 (Sep 10, 2003)

ya, my cousins are getting crazy excited the further along we get!! the first ~20 weeks were stressful, because my cousin was really worried/not expecting things to work out, because they have never worked out for her in the past  which really made me anxious as well. but once we had the 20 wk ultrasound and it showed a healthy babe, we all got to calm down a little and just enjoy the ride! i've fortunately never had preterm labour, but it's nice to know that even if this babe decides to come super early, they still have a good chance.

i gotta say that i'm loving seeing some familiar names on this thread from the infertility ttc thread! yea!!!

there are times when i wish i could just put the baby down for a few minutes, lol. it's getting so hard to bend, and the baby is so active that i can't even pee without getting kicked. but i'm also enjoying it too, i know it could be my last time to experience all of this. but hopefully, if all goes well (i have to see how i feel postpartum), i may be doing this again in a year or so. exciting!

i am so, so lucky to have relatively uncomplicated pregnancies. i'm in awe of all you strong mommas who have been through so much, and you're still willing to put yourself out there, try again and face any obstacles along the way. it truly blows me away. i don't know if i could have the same strength in your position.


----------



## adiejan (Mar 3, 2013)

Hi All!

I love how busy it is in here! I am following along and will come back for personals later. Sorry I just hate trying to do them on my phone and I've been desperately avoiding the paperwork I have to do when I open my computer. 

I got the results back from our MaterniT21 test and everything came back normal!!! Hooray!! We also found out we are having sweet little GIRLS!! DH is still in shock as he had convinced himself that they were boys. I am just beyond thrilled to see that the test came back normal.


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

They can do the MaterniT21 with multiples?


----------



## adiejan (Mar 3, 2013)

Harmony96 said:


> They can do the MaterniT21 with multiples?


Yes! It can be confusing more so with fraternal twins. With identical they are well...identical haha. I think @chuord had a similar test done with her di/di twins.


----------



## iixivboots (Apr 11, 2008)

I had inconclusive results with my Maternit21. I would always call the lab and ask because they wanted me to redo it later at (very specifically) 15w4d. We decided to do an NT scan instead. 

Oh we did the test at like 9 weeks. Di/di


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Adie - congrats!!! That is wonderful news, and a huge relief that they are all good! Two girls soo exciting, I'm sure they will be sweet as 
Harmony - yep I did it at 10 weeks, I was worried it might be inconclusive like boots was - but I got the all clear on trisomies too. The bit mine was unclear on was babies sex - they found 'y' but whether it was one boy /one girl or two boys we have to wait a little longer - I'm hoping on will be able to tell at routine 16 week scan... They gave us 70% accuracy at the nuchal scan but I'm ignoring that till I know for sure.
Shelly4 - I'm glad everyone is now relaxing and getting excited! I still love that you're doing this for them.
Monkey - omg lady you must have so much more energy to be taking on all this extra responsibility! Lol I can see that I'll just be trying to keep my head above water 
Tracy - love it! Mind you with all the fibroids your pg's are definitely no picnic! I'm not thinking about my frosties yet, I think we'll wait a year after the twins and then think - but I don't think I'd let him out two back again 
Boots - how are you doing? How's the stress etc? I'm on my phone so I can't see but aren't you, Tracy and alivewithyou all getting close to viability now?
Afm - I look pg at night now, but not so much in the am...


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@adiejan congrats on the test coming back clear!!!! Yeah! Miss you! @chuord I'm almost 25 weeks (3 more days) so yes reached viability. Okay, now you'll have to post a pic from the night... Lol. How are you feeling? Headaches gone??

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

Okay, let's play a game!!!!!!!
Tell us somethings about you we would never had guessed.

I'll start
I'm a belly dancer.
I've lived in a cloud forest in Costa Rica.
I am an only child.
I married my husband after only knowing him for 4 months

@chuord.... Your it cause we cross posted 

Don't leave me hanging mamas!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Bugger! Midbrain think that through  I'll take one tonight! Woohoo on almost 25 weeks - you're so good at slipping through the radar  
I still get the odd headache - but it's a normal headache that painkillers fix - the migraine fx is staying away!
Milk - did you ever get to that celebration cake? Or send dh to wrays cafe or somewhere healthy for a yummy snack?


----------



## kewpie80 (Nov 24, 2010)

tracyamber said:


> Okay, let's play a game!!!!!!!
> Tell us somethings about you we would never had guessed.
> 
> Don't leave me hanging mamas!!
> ...


Wow! A belly dancer? So cool!

Um... I'm not nearly so interesting...

I was a preemie, born 2 1/2 months early.

I married a month after HS graduation, over 15 years ago.

I'm an archer (compound with field tips and targets)

I own my own shotgun and handgun (just for target shooting and clay pigeons)

I used to cliff dive when I was a teen

I play the oboe and I studied under the first chair oboist of the chicago symphony for a number of years in the 1990s.

I bought my first house when I was 21

but I didn't buy my first car till I was 20

I collect board games (and play them)

I ran track through middle school and HS

And now you know I'm a HUGE geek :grin:


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@kewpie80
You are very interesting. I have always wanted to take archery. And I've never wanted to cliff dive... Lol that's why you have so much strength to Cary two babies at a time!!!!!!! I love the oboe as well, would be one of my favorite winds but I'm definitely a strings person
Thanks for playing!!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Tracy - sorry totally missed that one, the cloud forest sounds so pretty!
Omg Kewpie - who's an over achiever 

Ok me...

My parents are English and immigrated to Aus for an adventure, next stop was meant to be South Africa - but they stayed in Tasmania.
I underachieved at high school (7-10 grades) due to peer pressure - but decided to give those friends the shove and have not looked back since. Now I have a great collection of overachiever / geek friends that are genuine.
I spent most of my youth in the girl guides (brownies, guides and ranger guides) I achieved all the top awards and was lucky enough to represent the country internationally.
I used to sail (before the vestibular issues) and didn't get sea sick.
I'm a doctor who fan (love me some sci fi)
Oh and our minister at church (who led the no woman in the Anglican Church campaign) wouldn't let me be an altar 'boy' so I taught Sunday school for 5 years to get out of his sermons 
Oh and age 4 I had a pet brick (concrete) I'd take to and from school and feed daily - teacher said I needed a dog, mum said tough she's got a cat!

Who's next?


----------



## toothfairy2be (Nov 16, 2010)

All of your interesting histories and hobbies make me feel inferior but here goes...

I got married and we bought our house at 23. (Pretty young for todays standards especially in Boston!)
My mom has 10 siblings and my dad has 8. They got divorced when I was 18 months old so family parties are separate but still crazy.
I married an only child who has no cousins, my family overwhelms him. 
I was on a bowling team in high school. No special honors or medals… I kept our handicap up!
We are practicing Catholics- another rarity in my generation, especially again, in Boston.
Our dream is to move to North Carolina, especially since we do not have any intention of disposing of our frozen embryos and there is no way we can afford up to 8 children in the North East.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Toothfairytobe I haven't done anything exciting in years


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@chuord I was a brownie once!!!!!!!! What kind of accent do you have seeing that your first exposure to language was with an English accent @toothfairy2be. Rock on you "only child "marrier. I do have a set of cousins who live very far from me and we never grew up together so it's all about dh family I think it's awesome that you bought a house at such a young age. I had no money at 23. I was eating top ramen and tuna!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LittleKind (Feb 25, 2011)

Ok I am 28 and we share a duplex with my mom so no mortgage for us yet.
I was an underachiever all the way through high school, so I lasted longer than you, @chuord! Now I teach middle school because I hated school so much and need to be there for the kids who are like I was. 
I was in band and orchestra as a kid but gave it up in high school (see above). I played cello and trombone
Now I like to paint watercolor and knit and sometimes hand piece quilt but of course I cannot finish a project if I ever put it down. I can only do quick and easy.

Also my 20 DPO beta was 2050! That's a 30 hour doubling time. I'll have another tomorrow (23 dpo) and hear on Wednesday. Things look pretty great, if I do say so.


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

@adiejan: So happy to hear about your precious healthy baby girls!  Thanks for letting us know the great news.
@LittleKind: Awesome beta! things are looking awesome, so excited for you. 
@tracyamber: That is awesome that you lived in Costa Rica. I think I read that about you in a spotlight thread maybe?
@kewpie80: I think think you are plenty interesting! you seem to have a lot of cool hobbies. cliff diving? yikes. ha ha
@chuord: Sailing sounds awesome. I have actually never watched Doctor Who.. but I know a lot of people that love it.
@toothfairy2be: That is a pretty big family. I think I know what it's like to be on the small side of things because I only have two siblings. My husband on the other hand has 43 siblings. Yes, 43.. and I have had to learn to acclimate to HUGE family parties.

AFM:
I also don't feel very exciting but I'll shoot for some basics here.

I was an absolute tomboy growing up&#8230; I was much more interested in playing in the dirt and I don't think I ever picked up a barbie. I did like playing with baby dolls though.
I played competition soccer for 8 years and piano for 7 years.
I graduated high school with my associate's degree.
I bought my first house at 21 as well.. which we ended up making a ton of money off of so we could build the current house we are in now.
Although I am surrounded by LDS culture, I am very non religious. I do feel I am strong spiritually though and I do still have my own beliefs even though they are outside of a church.
My husband comes from a polygamist family&#8230; hence the 43 siblings. I love his huge family and they are amazing, loving people.. and surprisingly enough have very little drama for how big they are.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Tracyamber - I did use to speak 'proper' newsreader style English with not much accent... I'd say sausages like the queen - which is really funny as my parents don't have that accent... Anyway I got laughed at when I hit high school so I worked on going Aussie and fitting in. 
Ironically dh has been here since he was 9 and he did the same thing - learnt the local accent, so he speaks Aussie and fluent mandarin as well  I'm a bit jealous he's spent do long travelling as a child he's great with picking up languages.

Toothfairytobe - heaps of siblings! I grew up with only five family member in the country lol. I can so see you with 8 kids 

Little kind - woohoo that is an awesome doubling time! Omg I wonder if you are also full of twins? Time will tell right?

Alivewithyou - omg 43! That's almost too many to remember their names let alone spend time with them... I'm with you on the spiritually strong without the church thing. Any idea how many kids you two want?


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

Amazingly I know most of their names.. the ones that I have met at least. It is hard to spend time and really get close to that many people. 

Right now we are leaning towards two kids. If we were rich we would have a big family… but the reality for us is that 2 is probably what we can afford. It's not just money though.. my husband didn't have a lot of one on one time with his dad growing up and he wants to make sure he can be really close with his kids so we just feel that fewer is better for us. I could see maybe three, but we will start with one and see how it goes.  lol.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@LittleKind great beta numbers!!

Thanks for playing this" tell us something unusual" about yourselves game. It took my mind off my backache and was fun. I don't mind if we keep playing ...... I know tomorrow is Monday( for some of us) and we might be back to business.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

(can stalkers play?)


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Harmony - Of course! Which reminds me @MindlessChrissy you need to play too 
Tracy - glad it helped, hope back is better soon xx


----------



## iixivboots (Apr 11, 2008)

My calendar just buzzed and said 24 weeks! 
I'm still not at full strength, really having a lot of hip pain and some nausea. Gross. We are seeing the perinatalogist for our first official visit with them Tuesday. Including an ultrasound.

Sooo forgive me I am still neglecting the roster which I can't do on my phone but I have not forgotten and it will get done. @LittleKind would you like to be added to the roster too? Great beta numbers!

Okay I should really try to sleep instead of doing more personals or telling you about my boring life but I have been reading along and enjoying all the chat this weekend!


----------



## LittleKind (Feb 25, 2011)

@chuord twins would be crazy and really fun. I doubt it because they don't run in my family and we didn't do any of the interventions which make multiples more likely. That would be really fun, though.

@iixivboots Yes, put me on the roster when you have time. It is still early, but I am happy about my numbers. I am due at the end of June with my second baby after repeat miscarriages.

Anyone know how much betas actually are correlated to successful pregnancy? We were both tested and don't have genetic or chromosomal issues so how likely is it that this little one is just growing as it should? I hope it is very likely. 

It is fun to play this game. I want to see who is next!


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@LittleKind - Have you seen the betabase website? They consider a successful pregnancy when they see a heartbeat. Now, of course, that doesn't always work, but it's obviously a good start. 
http://www.betabase.info/


----------



## hope4light (Feb 29, 2008)

OK, I'll play 

Let's see.... I was also an underachiever, but actually did well in HS, considering. Since then I've worked full time through 3 degrees (associates in International Business, Bachelor's in International Business and Bachelors in Marketing) and am working on my MBA (yes, will focus on international business). With all that International Business, I work in health insurance, which will never take me international. *sigh* but I may be looking for a career change after my MBA.

I paraglided off the alps when I was 19. It was AWESOME.

I was a competitive gymnast growing up. I was in classes for 14 years and competed for about 6 or 7.

I was a huge tomboy growing up (dirt, sticks, mud pies, climbing trees, looking for minnows in the creeks, hanging out at the landfill).

Aaaand I competed in Beauty Pageants. Wouldn't change it for the world, but my daughter will NEVER do it. I still have some self esteem issues to this day that I work through. But I loved doing it. Getting all dressed up and frilly. and FWIW - it wasn't to the extent then that it is in the shows you see on TV today.

I'm 34, been married for 12 years and with my company for 15.


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

I don't know if I can come up with a whole big list of interesting things, but I'll try. 

I was born with a tooth. It was only hanging on by a thread so they pulled it right away so it wouldn't be a choking hazard. I later grew a full set of primary teeth. When my permanent teeth came in, I had an extra permanent tooth to go along with my extra baby tooth. 

I've moved twice this pregnancy (once two hours away, once two minutes away). I'm not motivated to do unpacking at all. 

I went to international competition with Sweet Adelines once. I would love to be a part of a chorus again someday. 

I think that's about it for me.


----------



## LittleKind (Feb 25, 2011)

@Harmony96 that tooth thing is crazy! Also, we called our little one born in Oct a pumpkin pie, too.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

We are all such interesting people...............

Does anyone have any appointments this week????? My appointment is on November 2 or 3 whichever falls on a Monday. All they are going to do is take my urine and blood pressure and send me home with a monitor and strips to check my blood sugars . Nothing exciting. I don't think I'll even ha pave another ultrasound unless I request it. Then it's $420 because it is not apart of my" normal" care.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Boots - congrats on reaching viability!!! Are you going to celebrate? Btw hugs on the hips - did you see the chiro? Remember to let us know how appointment goes - maybe if the perinatoligists thinks you low risk they can release you back to Ob. 

Wowhope4light - cool list! lol re your fascination with 'international business'
I forgot to mention (as schooling is different here) I did alright at HSBC (year 11&12) do got I to a good UNI and did design / architecture, I've since been back doing project management and in theory am one thesis away from my doctorate - but haven't studied for 6 years from health etc. If I pull out I get a masters.
Harmony - love the tooth thing, that's one of the easier things dh fixes  you'd be surprised there seems to be a few babies born like that - and it always freaks the parents out.

Tracy - that sucks they would charge you $420 for a quick peek! Does your Ob have a machine in their consult room? Ours does, last time(Monday) I said 'we don't want to waste your time' (since we'd had nuchal previous Thursday' she said she always checks heart beats every visit lol... Plus she gives is a peek at the whole baby too. I think I got lucky!
Milk - what's your Ob like with scans etc. Are you private or public? We sort of fell into ours - she helped the IF specialist out one day and I liked her.
My next appointments not till 10th November


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

@iixivboots - congrats on 24 weeks! Hope all goes well for your peri appt, I'll be looking forward to your update.

@LittleKind - great beta! I don't think there is much info related to beta/success, but there is heaps about heartbeat/success. Seeing a heartbeat, even early on, equates to a very high probability of a healthy babe.

@tracyamber - great idea for the game, I've enjoyed all the random tidbits about everyone's lives. Good luck for your appt. There is a lot to be said for nice, boring appts I think!

@chuord - private OBs that I have seen previoulsy have always been into the "sneak peak" thing, and so they should, seeing as you're paying. It's part of the "experience"  I'm being seen in the maternal fetal medicine clinic at the Mater, which is public. I was initially seen in the public antenatal clinic at 11 weeks, and they assigned me straight over to MFM. I lucked out, and got a super reasonable, and intelligent doc plus lovely midwife/case manager.

*AFM*: I'm all bad news bear at the moment, sorry. We got a call in the really early hours of Sunday morning to say that DH's fave cousin had been found dead. That put a fair dampener on our "viability day". It's all very tricky at the moment, as he lived interstate, and his and the rest of DH's family are in another state again. The case has been referred to the coroner, and nobody really knows anything. Of course I can't travel, but DH would really like to go to the funeral. That's cause for concern, because we don't want to be separated at all, just in case. The cost of the travel is another concern. With me barely working, our finances have had to become much tighter. If the funeral is where the cousin lived (capital city) then we might be able to get a cheap(ish) flight, in and out on the same day for DH to attend. If it's in their home town, it's a regional airport, which makes it super expensive, and there is basically one flight in and out per day. Which means if there were an emergency here, he could be kind of stuck. In other circumstances, he probably would have already travelled home to be with his family, so I know he's finding it tough. I'm also having some issues with work, that are stressing me out. I feel quite behind the eight ball right now.


----------



## LittleKind (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh my goodness Milk, that all sounds terrible!! I really hope it all ends up being ok - as well as it can be considering the loss to your family. I am so sorry.


(re appointments, I have heartbeat check 11/3. Today they took the final beta for me - results Wednesday).


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Milk - hugs! I had a feeling with your complicated history that you wouldn't be under a straight ob's care, I actually think we have a really great public system and most of the doctors stay there because they want to offer the best care and train the next gen. Dh does Fridays at PA and he loves teaching the registrars  we didn't worry about taking private cover for major infant issues - as he said you'd want them in a tertiary public system anyways for the best care! How lucky are we though that the new mater kids is open right next to where we give birth - it adds another element of reassurance.
Re the travel thing - totally get it! If I fly home it's either launy and a commute or regional - one adult return fair (regional) is around $800 and that's with a few weeks notice! Also it's a bit hard when you're on bed rest to be by yourself, do you have any other family that could stay with you? Hope you work it out so both you and dh are comfortable with it. Also hoping there's no foul play with dh cousin...


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

@iixivboots: Congrats on 24 weeks!  excited for your appointment tomorrow, will definitely be checking in for updates.
@LittleKind: when i was newly pregnant i actually found a study that predicted success of pregnancies based on initial beta numbers. i literally just deleted it off of my phone.. I'll have to try to find it. I know it was very reassuring for me because my level was way over the group that had 100% successful pregnancies or something. either way, I think your numbers and doubling time have been strong. And being sick as well right? 
@hope4light: your facts are so well-rounded. a gymnast, tomboy, and in beauty patents?  
@Harmony96: that's crazy that you were born with a tooth. I didn't get my first tooth until 18 months.. drove my mom crazy ha ha.
@tracyamber: My next appointment is next Tuesday November 4th. Just a regular check up so nothing exciting either but I don't mind hearing my little one's heartbeat. 
@Milk8shake: So sorry to hear about your DH's cousin. I hope you guys are able to figure out something that will work but that has to be so stressful especially right now.  Congrats on viability day even though I am sure there are a lot of mixed emotions right now.

AFM: Just tired. nothing new. keep having zombie apocalypse dreams which sound nerdy but they are freaking me out. Then they wake me up and my little one is having full on dance parties at night so I end up staying up chuckling to myself and watching her move. Oh well, I love it.. I wouldn't change a thing besides the dreams lol. Also drinking some ensure shakes to hopefully start putting on some more healthy weight. So far I am up 6 lbs and gaining about a lb a week now so I think that I am right on track.


----------



## Sourire (May 4, 2009)

Milk - so sorry to hear about your Dh's cousin. 

I'd like to join in the game. Here is some stuff about me:

I speak 3 languages (English, French and Spanish) and understand 2 more (German and Italian). 

I've lived in Mexico and Africa, as well as 4 different cities in Canada. 

I've always been a huge bookworm (I especially love fantasy series) but ever since I gave birth I've started reading dozens of books but I almost never finish them!

I grew up without television... My parents are semi hippies and they thought TV was evil. 

I've always had trouble making friends and don't really have anyone I consider a close friend. My best friends are my husband, my sisters and my parents! But I'm finding it easier to make friends as a mom, I've been hanging out with a lot of other new moms lately. 

I work as an actuary for an insurance company but I don't love my job. The only thing that I love about it is the maternity leave benefits and the fact that my office is close enough for me to walk to work.


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

So sorry about your DH's cousin, Milk.


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

Milk - ugh. I'm sorry. My DH had a work trip for over a week to South Africa (!) when I was 20 weeks. It went fine. We have a nanny. So, I would get the kids ready in the morning, which they mostly do on their own and a neighbor walked the kids to school. And then the nanny came at 11 am to pick my dd up from Kindergarten and then she stayed through bedtime. It went fine. 

Your mom lives nearby, right? This is the time to lean on any family and friends. I've found people have just been waiting for us to ask and really are glad to help. :Hug


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@Milk8shake sorry about dh cousin. I hope you all find away for him to attend the funeral. @Sourire I thought you were going to write that you had been finishing the books ... That would have been amazing with having a baby. Lol
Where in Mexico did you live?? I found that once I started connecting with other new moms when my ds was born friendships did blossom..

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## iixivboots (Apr 11, 2008)

@shelley4 so glad everything is going well! What an amazing journey for everyone involved. 
@adiejan congrats on your two little girls! So fun. Glad your test results came back clear! @chuord, how are you doing? I bet they will be able to tell sex at the 16 week ! It's so exciting. One of each would be fun but I'd happily welcome you to all-boy land.  I love the pet brick story! 
@tracyamber what a fun idea. You are an interesting chick! Did you guys get flak from family getting married so quickly? @LittleKind Yay for a great beta! I will get you on the roster when I update! @alivewithyou 43 siblings! Wow! @monkeyscience Hi! Glad you are still peeking in and hope all is well with the newly expanded family! @Xerxella Sorry about the GD. I'm sure you are feeling like you are already being monitored enough. I have my test soon too. :-\ not too hopeful. Baby B is such a cute little soul. Sorry there wasn't better news.

That was my first time attempting personals on my phone. I realized tapatalk will let me page back and still keep what I have written.

Things about me... Also feeling really boring:
I was born on Valentine's Day
I collected Blythe dolls for awhile. 
I've lived in all the states that begin with I except Idaho.

Thanks to everyone who asked after me. My mood is pretty up and down and I'm going to be discussing it with my doc tomorrow. I went off SSRIs on my own a few weeks ago because I couldn't sleep. Now I'm more well rested but moodier. Harumph.
I do think that the chiropractor helped a lot but I'm not pain free. She thinks all my pain is muscles which she said is good and easier to fix. Basically the problem is my psoas/hip flexors. She also said that if you have round ligament pain on one side in front it will put tension on the opposite hip. I've been doing heat and my doc Okayed some advil which has helped a lot. I still get pain when sitting but walking is better and more just tightness. 
I'm curious what is going to be like being just with the perinatalogist. Everything with twins is just wait and see, wait and see. Blah.


----------



## Sourire (May 4, 2009)

Tracy - I lived in Mexico City, I was going to university there as part of an exchange program with my university in Canada.


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

@LittleKind - US date format can be so confusing for me. At first I thought your appt was ages away, but it's not too bad at all. You sound as though you're feeling quite confident, so that's awesome!

@chuord - I've heard the same thing about being in a tertiary hospital if things don't go to plan, so I think I'm in the right place. The regional flights here are excruciating, especially at short notice! Sometimes we can get a bargain flight from Bris to Melb or Syd, and then it's cheaper from there, but only when we plan ahead.

@XerxellaI do have family very close by - my parents are one suburb over - 2/3 mins drive, and they are very willing to help where needed.

@alivewithyou - are you a Walking Dead fan at all? I love it :love I don't envy the scary dreams though - not at all. Are ensure shakes a protein thing?

@Sourire - wow, lots of languages, that's awesome! I'm a bit jealous. I had to Google "actuary" because I've never heard of it before!

Ugh, I've had the worst day. It's the first day that I've just felt totally overwhelmed. A lot of tears. My social worker from the hospital phoned me this arvo, poor guy. I absolutely unleashed in a massive way - unfortunate timing on his behalf! He is going to do a referral for me to see a specialist maternity psychologist at the hospital to hopefully help with some stress management techniques. Might as well play the game to take my mind off, I suppose.

- I've had 13 surgeries, but have never broken a bone.
- I've never eaten a steak - I started refusing meat around age three.
- I have arachnophobia.
- I've never travelled outside of Australia.


----------



## hope4light (Feb 29, 2008)

Sourire - I'm so jealous of your adventures 

Milk - I'm so sorry for your loss :-( and for your hard times. and wow on 13 surgeries!!! but I can't imagine never having a steak LOL (although I say that and I was vegetarian (not vegan) for about 13 years ha ha)

Boots - i'm sorry the pain's not fully gone! I'm glad you're going to talk to your doctor.

Alive - I think I forgot to say 'wow' to the 43 siblings as well!!!


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@iixivboots I love valentines day!!! What a treat to have that birthday but a lot of pressure from dp probably.
No one gave us a hard time about getting married. It was kinda strange yet we introduce each other to our families after a couple of weeks and there was no issues. Guess we were so happy. My family was probably thinking" it's about time" lol.
@ sourire cool adventure you had. I have always travelled on the coast of Mexico , Norte y sur. @Milk8shake you have never been out of Australia??? Maybe you should come visit me with the baby!!!

Oh one more silly fact, my dh is 9 years younger than I am yep, I'm a Cougar.. Lol

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

I need so serious advice, my left side is getting really sore from only being able to sleep on that side. Anyone have any descriptive strategies to relieve the pressure while sleeping? I have a body pillow but I don think I'm using it correctly


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@tracyamber - My hips have really started to hurt from the weight and spd. I HAVE to switch from the left to the right side throughout the night. What's wrong with sleeping on the right side again?


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

PS. 28 weeks today!!!!! Yeah!!!! 10 weeks ago I never thought we'd get here, but here we are. Next goal: 30 weeks. To make it into the 30's seems impossible, but it's now my next goal! 

:joy :joy :joy :joy :joy :joy :joy :joy :joy :joy :joy :joy :joy :joy :joy :joy :joy :joy


----------



## Tear78 (Nov 28, 2008)

Wow, X! Congrats on 28 weeks! 30 weeks sounds like such an awesome new goal!

Milk8, I'm sorry about your hubby's loss. I'm glad you're getting some support for your stress. Random question: is your username basically milkshake with a pair of nursies in the middle? :laugh:


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

Yay for 28 weeks, Xerxella!!!

Tear78, thanks for asking that of Milk... I've always wondered about that 8 in the middle but have been afraid to ask about it, lol.


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

@Xerxella- you've done such an amazing job. I'm thrilled for you. lovelovelove:love

@Tear78 and @Harmony96 - I can't really remember. My childhood dog was named Milkshake, but I don't think that u/n was available, so I think I just chucked an "8" in there. No significance. Also, I'm not sure what a "nursie" is! LOL


----------



## iixivboots (Apr 11, 2008)

Lol you guys. Milk! Boobs! You are going to know soon enough. @Xerxella, 28 weeks is amazing! How many weeks have you been on bed rest?


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@Xerxella
Congrats on the progress!!!
No, actually I feel nauseous on the right side as well so I have not been able to switch sides. I can sit up.......

Advice needed!!!!!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

Milk8shake said:


> @Xerxella- you've done such an amazing job. I'm thrilled for you. lovelovelove:love
> 
> @Tear78 and @Harmony96 - I can't really remember. My childhood dog was named Milkshake, but I don't think that u/n was available, so I think I just chucked an "8" in there. No significance. Also, I'm not sure what a "nursie" is! LOL


That's funny as sometimes you and @chuord write and I feel like I don't understand all the time. I mean you are speaking English but with and accent and words I'm not use too... Lol nursies....

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## iixivboots (Apr 11, 2008)

I just told my husband how adorable I think arvo is... And he was like what? I don't know where I learned it? Australian YA lit? (Jaclyn Moriarty, Catherine Jinks, Marcus Zusak, love!) or stolen copies of Australian Project Runway /Top Model. Or the Thornbirds. Lol. That is my view of Australia, you guys. And the Bill Bryson book! Or anything I learned from Curtis Stone. Ha.


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

I was reading a "fluffy" novel in the past week or so that ended up being set in Australia. I have a couple other Aussie friends on FB and I had to post and ask them what certain terms meant, like "doona." I thought I knew, based on context, but wanted to be sure.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Xerxella - congrats on 28 weeks!!!! I love all these milestones being reached! Keep up the good work!
Tracy - I hug my body pillow (one leg under, one over do my knees get separation and bend it to fit tummy. I also have enough trouble sleeping on my side - so I swap between left and right. I find left is gentler on digestion so I feel sensitive I start on that and till over when it's settled. The left side is better as your heart is lower ( better blood flow) and tummy is higher I think (or it could be position if esophogus is better and reduces reflux. It's also meant to reduce the risk of still born, as my Ob said left is best but right is still better than tummy or back! Btw after sourire mentioned being able to lie on her back even towards the end, I've been doing that too  they must have moved position as it's more comfortable now. If you need a different pillow Mo mentioned one on her blog - a snoogle? She swore by it.
Milk - omg, you have had a rough go of it with surgery! 
Sourire - heaps of travel! Love the languages thing, growing up in Tasmania we had to fight for two years to get a language, then we got Indonesian (in our lunch break!)
Tracy / boots - you two crack me up on the Aussie words  I have the same issue watching American shows, the way some of the words get changed and pronounced wrong makes me laugh... My latest giggle is 'house' as said by Canadian presenters - they manage to make it almost sound like moose. So I guess we all sound strange  we are starting to get to the stage in Aus where people in different states have a slightly different accent, it's subtle but exciting (cos I'm sad lol)
Afm - chiro yesterday, skin a little sore today but bones less so I think (he tweaked my hips too Tracy and Xerxella) also really sore throat?! Could be AC... 
Milk - we'll have to think of more colloquial comments to stump them with


----------



## Sourire (May 4, 2009)

X - omg 28 weeks. If I remember correctly isn't that 90% survival or more for preemies born at that age? I remember being super excited when I got to 28 weeks. 

Tracy - I did some sleeping on my back because I really had no choice... It was that or not sleep at all  sometimes I'd also sleep half on my back, half on my side, with a body pillow under one half of me and the other half on the bed. Have you tried that? Ironically now that I'm nursing and cosleeping I often sleep like that as well because it gets my boob at the right height so that baby can just help herself to the milk buffet without waking me up too much (she's been teething and waking up 8 times a night lately).


----------



## LittleKind (Feb 25, 2011)

tracy, I had a long thin body pillow that would be parallel to me in bed from my head to my knees. Then, I would fold over the very end between my knees to make it double thickness. Then, I would pull up my belly with my right arm and cram the pillow well under my belly/side. Then, the top part of the pillow had to be over my left arm and under my real pillow, making a little L shape with my head in the corner. Cramming the pillow under my side really helped me not get that back/hip pain from being on my side but actually bowed to the left too much.


That was 4 years ago but it seems like it was comfortable. Now I got rid of that pillow so I will suffer when I get bigger.


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@Sourire - Survival rates are great and the biggest thing is the risk of intracranial bleeding really diminishes after today. So, the risk of brain damage from prematurity is extremely lessened. 
@chuord - there are definitely different accents in the states, too. You can really tell where some people are from if you know the accents. I'm glad the chiro helped. A good chiro really helped in my pregnancy with dd. It feels like too much work and too dangerous to go now, though. But, when this pregnancy is over, I'm sure I'll need alot of work done. 
@iixivboots - What DOES arvo mean? I've been on modified bed rest the whole time!!!!! 
@Milk8shake - Lol!!! I always thought milkshake was a breast feeding reference!!!! And the 8 was boobies!!!!


----------



## Tear78 (Nov 28, 2008)

Haha, milk! Nursies is my niece's word for boobies when she wants milk. The 8 looks like a pair of boobs, and well...Shake em and you get a milkshake! It sounds like it was unintentional, but now it takes on poetic meaning.


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

@Sourire: That is so cool you know that many languages and have experienced living in so many different countries. I would love to say I have those experiences.. maybe one day.
@iixivboots: Sorry to hear about the moods. It really is so hard especially dealing with all the hormones on top of it. I finally had a breakdown last night with my husband.. but I feel like every day can be a roller coaster. How did your appointment go?
@Milk8shake: I love walking dead! We don't have cable tv so I can't watch the new season right now but it's probably a good thing I can't since I already have zombie nightmares lol. Ensure shakes are a protein thing and they are actually pretty yummy. 25g of protein and packed full of a bunch of other nutrients too. Figured since I eat like crap I should at least supplement some healthy weight in as well. Crazy about all the surgeries you have had.. and refusing meat so young. I tried to multiple times growing up and my parents said no ha ha. Sorry you have been stressed.
@tracyamber: I LOVE my snoogle.. it even went camping with me. I still get uncomfortable here and there but it is much better than before. I would also like to say that I am terrible at staying on my left side. I usually start out on my left and then flip back and forth between my right and left throughout the night. Sometimes in the morning I let myself sleep on my back for a few minutes and it is heavenly since my back is so tense right now.
@Xerxella: Congrats on 28 weeks, that is amazing! So happy for you. 
@chuord: sorry to hear about your sore throat. I get to see my chiropractor on thursday and i am already looking forward to it so much.. my back has been a nightmare again this week.

AFM: Still tired. And my belly is super tight again so I think it is about to pop out even more.. at least I sure hope so.. I need some freaking space. Little girl is on a lazy (or turned.. definitely thinking turned based on the sensations i feel throughout the day) streak again. Little stink. I got 5 awesome days of activity and now just feeling her randomly. I can't wait until she is too big to hide from me. My aunt just gave us about 30 baby girl outfits that she no longer needs and they are so cute. I am pretty sure we are set on newborn clothes.. so that makes me happy. I need to get a list together for everything else we need to do so I can calm down and stop trying to remember everything.


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

My milkshake brings all the boys to the yard! Yeah! The boys to the yard....


----------



## Autumnlaughing (May 26, 2008)

I can usually get about 2 pages on my phone before I have to give up - but I was able to get caught up tonight!

Milk -sorry to hear about your loss - I hope you can get out there. But on a lighter note,
I also assumed a breastfeeding reference! A friend would sometimes nurse her colicy baby while bouncing on a yoga ball - they referred to that as a milkshake!

All the facts are fascinating. Not sure what I could say about me? I also bellydance, though I haven't for months... 

Oh - here's a good segue - I once slept through being stung 22 times by a yellow jacket. 

Which is how I suspect that I'm the only 37 week pregnant lady in the history of pregnancy who usually more or less sleeps through the night. Except that I have to wake upenough to move the pillows around & flip a few times. I slept with one between my knees & a wedge under my belly for awhile, now the belly supports itself! Midwife recommends two between my knees, but now my pubic bone hurts worse? Sometimes I give up & sleep on my back with a pillow under one side of me. And some times I still wake up at 4:15, having exhausted all comfortable positions.

Personals on my phone might drive me batty, but, I'm reading along!


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

Oh thanks everyone for the detailed descriptions of how to use the pillow and such. I'm going to have to look into the snoogle(?) as it would be nice to not be sore the next day from trying to sleep.. Lol @Autumnlaughing how cool is it to be 37 weeks!! Wow is this your first?? @iixivboots I'm curios , how was it weaning off the SSRI? I know it's can be difficult and I imagine difficult when pregnant. Did you have any side affect?? Hugs to you mama cause that is not easy . @adiejan, miss you.. I sure hope you start feeling well soon

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Alivewithyou - lol that's what that tight feeling is? That makes sense! I assumed it was just too much bloat 
Sore throat is easing thank you! Hope chiro is great for you!
Autumn laughing - 22 stings! You really are a sleeping machine, way to go! If you work out your secret sell it and get rich!
Xerxella - I just wanted to say, im so glad you have a nanny - all this bed rest with LO would have been so stressful without (I know it's bad enough now) 
Arvo - is just short for afternoon in Aussie slang


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

Well, I think "nursies" has to be a US colloquialism then, I literally Googled it, and still got nothing! We don't really call it "nursing" here either, so that might be part of it. Most people say breastfeeding. I can't believe y'all thought it was a boobie reference! Haha. Here's a photo of my beautiful girl, and the inspiration for my username. 









@iixivboots - we have evolved a bit since the Thornbirds, and I shudder to think what impression Australian Project Runway leaves on the world!

@alivewithyou - the new season is soooooo good. But, I certainly don't illegally download it immediately after it airs in the US or anything naughty like that... It's surprising that I think I'm a bit weaker in the stomach as a pregnant woman. Gore that would never usually bother me gives me trouble right now. Here's hoping that a stretching belly makes it impossible for little one to hide!

Re: sleeping - the only way I can sleep currently is on my back with a pillow mountain underneath my shoulders, and another pillow under my knees. Not ideal, but the body pillow does nothing for me at all.

AFM: Had a much better day today. My work has just been expecting way too much of me, and I kind of lost it, but I have made a plan with the directors to get it under control, so feeling much better about it all.

In keeping with games, I have a challenge for you non Aussies


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Milk - we were watching that 'cheese slices' show travelling in Washington state, dh commented how lovely the Americans there are, and he wondered where the loud obnoxious ones we see abroad are  I think it's the same with most countries - most people are lovely, the ones portrayed on TV or seen travelling not always so... I mean omg neighbours and so many other shows - not really the way we are.
Ladies none of you seem hard to get along with either  and I can guarantee neither milk or I rode a kangaroo to school lol.


----------



## Sourire (May 4, 2009)

Tracy - I tried a snoogle for a couple of nights then returned it because it didn't work for me! I bought a rectangular body pillow instead, it was just like a normal pillow but twice as long. I loved that one. 

Speaking of which country we're in, I'm Canadian, but I'm not the only one... We haven't heard from Laggie in ages,can someone tag her? I can't figure out how to tag people on my phone.


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

X, you almost made me spit out my smoothie when you posted the "boys to the yard" video.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@chuord and @Milk8shake
I base nothing on information from television I just assume we are all the same with minor tweaks what would help things would be if I could come for a visit he he. You both have a place to stay on the oregon coast as well  @Milk8shake I've decided to call our cookies biscuits my ds said I was strange yesterday..... But aren't they?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

I dont know if any of you remember me, but I remember quite a few of you and I am so happy to see you are pregnant. I am waiting for my beta results and am 5 weeks today. I had 7 early losses due to suspected autoimmune issues and this is the farthest I have ever made it since my daughter. I hope this is the one for us. Its been 5 long years and I hope this is it.


----------



## iixivboots (Apr 11, 2008)

Welcome @MoutainMamaGC. What an exciting and stressful time for you. How old is your daughter? Keep us updated about your betas.

Ugh I don't know why my mention won't work.


----------



## LittleKind (Feb 25, 2011)

@MountainMamaGC we are in the same due date club. I remember you on the rainbow baby thread. Making it farther than your previous losses is certainly a milestone. I am only a few days ahead of you - 6 weeks on Friday - so it is nice to have a buddy in the same place. We are the only recent pregnancies on this thread, I think.

I think I am farther than my previous losses but my first loss was at about 8 weeks but ultrasound showed development to not even 5. So unless there's no development in there, I have passed that one as well as the others that were earlier. I have an ultrasound on Monday and expect my third beta to be emailed this afternoon (tapping foot, refreshing browser).

Fingers crossed that you have a great beta and we both get these babies for keeps. Let us know ASAP what you find out. and Welcome!! (or welcome back, rather).


----------



## Autumnlaughing (May 26, 2008)

I feel like I went through cycles of my belly feeling really tight, and then she'd have some room, and then it would be tight again..

The midwife said she'd dropped yesterday (!) but she's happily using the space at the top to stretch out now, so mostly this seems to result in an extra pokey bit in my ribs (I'm assuming a foot..), and my belly still pretty tight. She has hiccups more and more often now, too - usually they bounce her head against my cervix, which isn't the most comfortable thing. Honestly, it is getting crazy real that someday soon, I'm going to have this baby! And it is my first, so I think you guys know more than anyone how absolutely mind-blowing that is. I went from wanting and expecting to have kids, to mostly giving up on it & really just seeking some closure, and now she'll be here soon! So crazy! 

(I do still have a few things I'd really like to finish up before she gets here - mostly work stuff, but I'd like for my knee to heal up mostly, which it feels like it's NEVER going to do..)

Also, now I'm trying to imagine a pregnant lady riding a kangaroo. It's a funny image. Does anyone actually ride kangaroos? I went to Finland on exchange when I was 17, and everyone was surprised that I didn't have a gun..

good luck Littlekind + MountainMama!!


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@MountainMamaGC - It's good to see you here!!!! I remember you. I'll be awaiting your beta. Good luck!!!! 
@LittleKind - I'm awaiting your third beta. Keep us posted. I'm glad they're getting you in as early as Monday for the ultrasound. 
@chuord - No riding kangaroos to school? Hmprh. Next thing I know you'll say you don't play with crocodiles all the time either? 
@Milk8shake - I can't seem to open your pictures. Stupid tapatalk....

I've never liked the pillow between the knees thing. Why is that supposed to be good? I'm trying to think of a way to kick DH out of bed. I lay on my side, but in the middle of the night that side starts to hurt. So, I want to try the other side and when DH is gone, I can just do the full roll which isn't too bad. With DH in bed, I need to do the shift, quarter roll, shift, quarter roll, shift, well you get the idea. And, by then I'm awake and hurting. . Oh well.


----------



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

I am exactly 5 weeks today and my beta was 2600 so thats promising. I go back tomorrow for the second draw.


----------



## LittleKind (Feb 25, 2011)

@Xerxella it is so crowded to share a bed when pregnant! I hate the shift and quarter roll thing, hahaha.

I got a voicemail to call my dr office and I FREAKED out because in the past they automatically released the result online. Thought for sure it had dropped. but, no. She said the level is fine and they want just one more tomorrow (4 draws, each 3 days apart) so they can correlate it to what they expect to see at the ultrasound on Monday. So, that is really nice. Then I hung up without hearing what the level actually was and had to call again. It was 6444 at 23 dpo which means it is slowing down from before but still doubling in less than 48 hours. 
@MountainMamaGC that is almost exactly what mine was at the same time. So we're in good shape. Do you know when you will have an appt and ultrasound?


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

$&@$ - stupid site! Just did a long post, then mothering decided to change to the 'new' view and deleted it!
Mountain mama - I remember you too! Beta sounds really strong, in glad several of you frequent loss girls are getting a real try!
Littlekind - your beta is great too - they do start to slow down in doubling do don't stress, loving he level if care your clinic is giving.
Autumn - lol and lol re baby girl utilizing 'your' extra space - I'm imagining her in a hammock pose  also lol at the hiccups and her bouncing up and down - that must feel weird! I was being silly, I don't think you could ride a kangaroo - some people eat them though. I totally get your excitement and shock it's all so close, I'm sure I'll be the same - enjoy every second of your miracle pregnancy - that goes for all of you ladies in viability xxx
Xerxella - hehe we saw heaps of crocs up at Darwin (in a croc park) done were 5 metres long and weighed 500kg huge, mean, evil beasts - they had some alligators too, I must say they looked gentle by comparison  oh and we eat crocs too, we also eat the wild camels (imported years ago)
So when are you celebrating for 28 weeks or will you have something really yummy at 30 weeks? Re the roll on the spot, I've been doing it for years - but feel too big for it already, no idea how you are managing!
Tracy - how's the pain? Do you have a nursery set up?
Boots - how's the head? I've noticed since stopping the supps I'm a bit more volatile - I get angry at dh easier.
Everyone I feel like I'm missing important milestones on my phone.. Hope everything is good?
Afm - I'd love some advice on when you felt 'safe' to but nursery essentials. I want to get organized in case of premies or bed rest, dh thinks it's just too early. When did you take the plunge? My backup is to research and make a list that he can shop with if necessary.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@xerexella should we have a party here at 30 weeks??? How can we party on a thread..... Hum.......I'll have to think about that one and of course no booze . @MountainMamaGC welcome!!!!!! Looks like you have great numbers to me. I don't remember you but when I went through my first cycle of IVF I was not on mothering which was interesting. I have no idea why. I was on daily strength. @LittleKind good numbers. The numbers always slow down. It all looks good to me. I really kinda shoved that body pillow under my belly last night. It really helped and I slept a bit better last night @chuord ewwwwww , you ate crocodile meat and wild camels.. Blah  please don't tell me it tasted like chicken lol. We co sleep so I do not have a nursery. I do have a baby area that I'm slowly putting together. I'm not real fluffy though. We have an antique credenza with a mirror and such. I'm not washing clothes or anything until I make it to 27 weeks.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LittleKind (Feb 25, 2011)

@chuord I would say research and think of things you would like to have. you really need less than you think, and will get lots of gifts. Before my son was born, I set up a bassinet by my bed and even put on sheets and turned the blanket down. Then seeing it every day just made me feel tortured by still being pregnant. So, I would say no rush. On the other hand, shopping is fun so no harm in getting a few things.

tracy I am glad you were slightly more comfortable

Thanks for the encouragement on the betas, all. I feel very "graduated" already even though I know it is still early. Every day is a milestone further than my lost pregnancies so I am pretty grateful.


----------



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

Well I live in an isolated town so things take a little time here. I have an appointment on the 4th and I am hoping to get an ultrasound on week 8 because I will be in the city around then anyway.


----------



## Autumnlaughing (May 26, 2008)

Glad to see the great betas!! 

Xerxella - I've been kind of glad that DH is away 3-4 nights of the week - I get to spread out! Also, we're sidecar-ing the crib, and it's already on "my side" of the bed, which means the work to scootch my butt up from the end of the bed is no picnic. I used to crawl up on all fours, but I can't put pressure on my right knee at the moment, so it's quite the adventure. I sleep on his side when he isn't around  And I might actually request that we switch sides until the critter gets here... 

Chuord - I'm kind of relieved that no one rides the kangaroos - it would be funny, though! I hear they can be quite the pests - here we have bears and skunks for that role. Bears are pretty universal, I think, but I'm not sure about skunks? I don't believe anyone eats skunks, at least, not unless they were *really* desperate! 

I'm trying to remember when I decided that it was "safe".. I think I bought the crib a hair early, because it's from a friend who was trying to get rid of it. I started washing things a while back, too - just the used stuff, though, and just preemie & newborn. I'll wash anything I mean to keep in newborn and 0-3 soon. You know, I don't think I've actually purchased too many other essentials? We got the carseat last weekend from another friend, clothes were all used from friends, even the packs of diapers we have are mostly "left overs" from friends! (I plan to use a service, but I am happy to have a few packs on hand..)

I like your list idea - that's what I'm doing with essential groceries now :thumb I'm a spreadsheet junkie - I felt like all of my stress-relieving mechanisms were being taken away, so I have a TON of spreadsheets. I have one for baby essentials (which probably lists when I bought things..), one for birthing stuff, about a million for weekend to do lists, the allergy/recipes one is actually a Word doc, but I wish it was a spreadsheet!


----------



## LittleKind (Feb 25, 2011)

autumnlaughing my husband always says he knows when I am stressing because more and more lists appear. And then a list to prioritize the lists. I love them. I write things on after I've done them so I can cross them off. Spreadsheets are equally dear.


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

@tracyamber - if you really want to be Aussie, you'll call them "bikkies". Australians are definitely lazy, and we like to shorten every possible word.

@MountainMamaGC - welcome and congrats! Great beta. Interesting that there are three of us here with seven miscarriages. Are you taking anything for the autoimmune issues? I long suspected that was my problem, although I never got any answers.

@Autumnlaughing - kangaroos can actually be pretty vicious, believe it or not. They are amazing creatures, but there's no way in hell I would try and ride one. It would end in a swift kick to the head for sure. Also, they are a lot bigger than you probably realise. 
I can't imagine how you are feeling right now, it must be so exciting and scary at the same time. If my bub hangs in there until next year, then we will also be pretty close to the six year mark. It's been a long time coming.

@Xerxella - maybe you should ask DH. Mine has offered to evict himself from the bed if and when I feel it necessary. He said he would do it for a few months, it's all worth it for him :love Mind you, the man can sleep _anywhere_. Admittedly, we do have the extra two furry bedhogs taking up room, and I can't seem to bring myself to kick them out!

@LittleKind - woot! Betas are very promising. Looking forward to your scan.

@chuord - speak for yourself! I've never eaten crocodile or roo OR camel  As far as nursery items, I'm starting to feel okay about it now, although we haven't actually got anything. I have, however, had a nursery list and a hospital bag list done for quite a while, as a back up for DH. I plan for baby to sleep in our room though, so it's more just a "room for baby gear", than an actual "nursery". FWIW, DH has been ready for quite a while, but I've been holding him back - so it's okay to be in different places about it 

_*AFM*_: We got news on DH's cousin, which is not nice. It was suicide, which is what I was hoping it was _not_. It sounds weird, but I was really hoping for a freak heart attack or something. His whole family are taking it very hard, and are upset that he clearly felt like he couldn't reach out to anyone. DH is feeling guilty for not being in contact with him recently. It's all very sad. To make matters worse, he had prepared a will, and a funeral plan, and had everything mapped out. It was a clearly calculated thing, and not a spur of the moment decision. The funeral is going to be held in - here's another colloquialism for you - Woop Woop. Basically, it's interstate, and also miles from nowhere, including the two nearest airports. So, there's pretty much no way for DH to go. He'd have to fly, then hire a car, and then drive for heaven-knows-how-long, and then do it all again to come home. I'm sad for him.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Tracy - I'm not in to frilly or fancy either, I'm more worried about getting stuff while it's on a sale or a good bargain... I don't have anyone around really that I expect to be able to receive / buy hand me downs so bargains it is!
Party on here, you could organize everyone to get there fav naughty snack and just share on the same date?
Autumn - you are nuts! Lol swap sides in the bed already, I got a visual of the most tortuous half drag half crawl into bed from your description 
Autumn / littlekind - I think I'll stick to lists too, if we can't afford to move I've got lots of packing up stuff to do first anyway (our studies have professional workstations I got cheap in them - major removal work) like most of you the main cot will be in our room, but we have stairs so I'm thinking through change may locations etc. Too.
Milk - I've only had one mouth full of crocodile and never camel - dh will try anything (it's the Chinese genetics lol) but as a nation we do tend to eat our animals a lot!
I really LOL when I read woop woop - so true! Hugs on dh cousin, he has been so supportive of you he couldn't have been everywhere at once, cousin could have called him too. I really wish there was a way you could manage him going, all that transport would cost a bomb!


----------



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

Milk- I have been on immune suppressant therapy (I have crohns disease) for 3 years now and I think my immune system has finally settled enough to let this happen. I think if I do miscarry later it wont be the same reason the last 7 did. Every single one happened 2 or 3 days after AF was due. I would get a positive test but it just would not last. I am starting to feel more optimistic.


----------



## toothfairy2be (Nov 16, 2010)

Hello All
milk- I'm so sorry to hear about DH cousin. What a tragedy. The inconvenient location at least takes away the guilt of having to decide whether you could swing the trip or not. There must be a lot of sadness in the air right now, suicide is just so hard to understand.
chuord- You haven't sent the belly pic we were promised! 
littlekind and mountainmama- congrats on great betas. I think I'm the one most recently ahead of you. Chuord and Adie are 15 weeks now, I am 9, you two are 5. So we are all 4 weeks apart! I'm in your DDC too but I haven't participated, I've been reading occasionally.
autumn- you need to kick him onto your side of the bed! no more army crawl!
tracy- no pillow advice here but I'm glad to hear everyones opinions! starting to feel any better?
xerxella- I've always slept with a pillow between my knees, can't imagine sleeping without it! I agree to send DH to the couch so you can get a little more sleep.

AFM- Best and worst day ever! Lets start with the good news first. Twins are still measuring on time, heart rates were 175 and 180 AND I graduated to an external ultrasound (yippee). Bad news is I had a tickle on my tonsil last night. I woke up like 1000x trying to ignore the sore throat. Finally at 6 (on my day off) I gave in to take a hot shower and neti pot. As soon as I stood up I knew puke was coming. So that was my morning. The rest of the day has been stuffy nose, post nasal drip and FLAMING sore throat. I am just beside myself. Having a cold while pregnant has to be the worst thing ever. EVER. I am so whiney and miserable. So back to the good news…. I have two growing babies. I did develop a large SCH likely due to last weeks bleeding. They said it should go away on its own and even though they will 'watch it closely' they said I didn't need a follow up ultrasound. So my next peek at the babies isn't until Nov. 26th at 13w2d for my nuchal translucency screening. They aren't doing the Materniti21 test, I assume bc we did PGD… and bc it's twins. I thought I would want it but between how crappy I feel today and how long everything took I didn't even ask or push it.


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@LittleKind and @MountainMamaGC - Congrats on the good betas!!!!! Those sound excellent! 
@chuord - Personally, I think 24 weeks is an ok time to start the nursery stuff. But, I'm way behind the normal curve! You don't really have to worry about "what if the babies come early". Twins ales come early and premies almost always spend time in the NICU. And, then they come home about their due date. So, you really have all that time. 
@tracyamber - Yeah I guess a drinking party is out of the question!! I'd really just love a coffee drinking party at this point. I'm really missing my Starbucks addiction. But, my wallet is really thanking me. I really is scary how much money I must have been spending.....
@Autumnlaughing - I'll confess to my spreadsheet addiction. Lol. I've made a spreadsheet and then a graph with the beans sizes from the ultrasounds..... Abdominal circumference, femur length, head circumference, etc.
@Milk8shake - Hugs to DH. That's not easy. We've always had the new babies in our bed for the first few months and it really freaks DH out. He's paranoid he'll roll over on them. So, he doesn't sleep well. This time, we're planning on setting up a bed in the nursery, so I can nurse the baby (babies?) there and sleep a little. I'd probably go back and forth during the night. So, maybe we'll set that up soon rather than later and I can sleep there.
@toothfairy2be - They're so cute!!!!!! I wouldn't worry about Mat21 since you did PGD. That's better than Mat21.

AFM - We spilled the story to the whole family via email today. It's good to be out. We had to tell everyone sometime and on birthday seems like way too much work! I expected B to immediately pass away, because that's the way these things go for me. But, as of now, he's still moving. Maybe, he just hasn't opened his email yet.... (Gallows humor there....)


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Mountain mama - that was me! Except I'd not get a positive, but have a delayed AF - feel pg and then nothing... One went 14 days after AF and was a painful loss. My issue (I believe) was they weren't implanting well.
Autumn - I forgot to mention I record how much fluid I drink daily and any meds and times lol - so I don't get it wrong 
Xerxella - I've got some of that info but yet to have the energy to compile it 
Toothfairytobe - hugs on feeling gross, did you get nausea meds??
And woohoo congrats on your two healthy babies!!!! Milestone for you?


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

@toothfairy2be - great news. Being sick sucks of course, but the good definitely outweighs the bad news in this situation!! And they look like babies!!

@Xerxella - Yay for being out. It must be some relief. Hope that you get appropriate reactions. I'm not sure what would be "appropriate", but I hope that they are as supportive as you need.

So in totally fluffy, unrelated news, we're coming into the summer here, which means festival season. DH and I always go to this big metal festival held in February. The tickets went on sale just as I was heading into second tri, and I was really torn about it, because we badly, badly wanted to go, but it would be very close to bub's (supposed) due date, and it's a two day festival. But I was also fairly certain that we wouldn't stay pregnant, so a big part of me wanted to buy the tickets anyway. In the end, we took the "think positive" approach, and didn't buy tickets, which appears to have been the right decision, although I've had pangs of regret since.

Fast forward to this morning, and an announcement that two of my very fave bands will be here on tour - you guessed it - a week after the due date. First World Problems, right? Now, if we stick to the "think positive" approach, we're going to have a baby by then. He is unlikely to be a super, super newborn if the expected preemie-ness happens. He should also be out of the NICU if the preemie-ness happens. If I make it to 37w, for example, he'd be 1 month old. So, as a FTM, I'm asking - how soon is too soon to be away from bubs for a few (probably 3-4 hours?) DH doesn't like said bands, so he wouldn't be coming regardless. Of course I feel like I will never want to leave this kid - and I imagine that will only _increase _once he arrives. The other consideration is going into a general admission gig after having had a section. But don't underestimate how much I would like to go to this gig either. I'm not sure if I should just buy a ticket anyway, it would be easy to sell if I changed my mind. Lawdy, this probably makes me sound like the worst possible mother-to-be in the world. Am I crazy? Not trying to be selfish here, but I have missed out on so many events already this pregnancy, and the sacrifice is of course, totally worth it. I just feel mildly tortured by this :crying: The only experience I have is what I've seen in the movies. When have others left their babes, and for how long?


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

Milk, are you having a section for sure? It would be a minimum of two weeks after the birth before you'd be cleared for driving if that's the case. I don't think you're a terrible mum for wanting to go to the event, especially if DH would be staying with the little guy. Just think of some of the mothers who don't have a choice and have to go back to work when their baby is four to six weeks old, and you're talking about just a single partial-day event. If the ticket would be easy to sell, I'd say go ahead and get it. You won't know how you'll feel yet, but buying the ticket and at least having the option would be better IMO than not buying the ticket, then feeling after the birth like you WOULD want to go and then having regrets b/c there's no ticket available.


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

Milk - 3-4 hours for a one month old is totally no big deal. The first time I did that it turned out "bubs" slept the entire time. My mom had him swaddled in a swing and he never stirred. Ha! But, how loud and how much activity are we talking here? If you're far from the worst of the noise, it'd be no big deal to take him with. Newborns are wonderfully portable. If you're there, they're happy. Pop him in a ring sling or other carrier and he'd probably just nurse and sleep and no one would be the wiser. Seriously. They really are easy at that age. Either way, buy the tickets. It'll work out. 

Also, you'll be a month out of the c section. So, you should be feeling pretty good by then. I don't know if my c sections were just easy or what, but in just a few days I was up and doing everything.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@Milk8shake
Go to the concert!! I'm with x too you'll probably be recovered by then. My c sections also have me walking around doing things in just a few days without pain pills. @toothfairy2be. Hugs hugs feel better!!


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@Milk8shake - AAM: The responses have been wonderfully supportive. But, we both come from big catholic families. And, so everyone's jumping on the "see! It's wrong to even offer an "abortion". ". Even though we laid out the whole story. And that just annoys me, because it's so much more complicated than that. But, maybe I'm just easily annoyed these days....


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Milk - definitely buy the ticket, as the others said either way you can make it work!
X - congrats on announcing publicly! Fx the attitudes stay positive - if not let your hormones out and rip their heads off


----------



## LittleKind (Feb 25, 2011)

X - people can only give simple answers when they haven't experienced for themselves how complicated it actually is. As you said earlier, having experienced it, it is not controversial for you to do one thing or another. (and I am not trying to be controversial either. I do not know what I would do in your case because I come from those same values). I'm just saying we have not walked in your shoes, so everyone is going to speak out of some ignorance. I am glad that have been good responses, for the most part.


Milk - get the ticket and decide when the day gets here. I felt really overwhelmed after my son's birth and would not have wanted to go anywhere, but it would be a shame to miss it if you do feel like going.


----------



## Sourire (May 4, 2009)

Milk - I'm going to go against the grain here and say skip the concert! I left Liliana with my mom for 2 hours when she was one month old and regretted it - she screamed at the top of her lungs for the entire second hour. According to the books most babies need to eat every 2-3 hours, but some babies don't go by the books, Liliana ate every 1-1.5h until she was 3 months old. It's true that small babies are portable but a loud concert could damage their ears. I brought Liliana to my sister's wedding at 2.5 months and she did great, we stayed until 1am, but when the dancing started and the music got real loud I had to go outside because the noise was scaring her. Skip the concert and enjoy your baby! Going anywhere in the first few weeks feels like a HUGE deal and once the baby comes, the other stuff won't matter as much to you.


----------



## toothfairy2be (Nov 16, 2010)

Milk- It could go either way. I'm going to go with the majority and say buy the ticket. If it comes up and you feel up to going then you can go and not have regret. If it comes and theres no way you could see leaving little man, you can sell the ticket and you are no worse for wear. I just bought a concert ticket for the end of August. It will be many more than 3-4 hours and an hour from home, my babies will be about 3 months old. It could be disastrous, of course, but it is just one day in many you will have with your little boy. 
X- I am glad you are out to your family and friends and that you have received warmth and support from them. The positive attitudes can be frustrating because they don't acknowledge the pain that you have been through and continue to struggle with but I think it is hard for other people to be rational when they may expect you want them to be wholly positive. Thats why you have us. 

AFM- More bad news! There was glucose in my urine yesterday so they are having me do the GD glucose test now. I pushed it off til next week since I'm sick and there is no way I could do that test right now but… seriously?! At this point I can only ingest a handful of things and not much of them. There is no way I can be on a GD diet right now. I stayed home from work sick today, there is no way I could have survived the day with a mask on and working with patients.


----------



## iixivboots (Apr 11, 2008)

Milk, I can only speak from my own experience but I kind of agree with Sourire. I don't think I could have been away from my son that long at a month PP. I was still recovering myself and I was very concerned still about establishing my milk supply, as I had to supplement because of jaundice and was trying to get back to exclusive breastfeeding. He was eating more like every two hours so I would have had to pump to feed him when I was gone but also pump while gone to keep it up. This might not be your experience at all, it's impossible to predict. I like the idea of getting the ticket and selling it if necessary if you think that would work.

Toothfairy2be, sorry about the glucose! Yuck, that test is so nasty.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Toothfairytobe - it seems strange they are testing your urine already? My next appointment is 16 weeks and I haven't do we one yet.. In fact she gave me first trimester freedom on foods too - she said we'll work on nutrition this trimester and to just get through the first eating whatever works - you definitely sound like that's what you need to be doing!


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@toothfairy2be
Sorry to hear more drama and you don't feel well. I guess it's best if they find out sooner than later if you have GD but what a pain. @chuord every ob appointment I have I am required to pee in a cup. Maybe is a US thing. I've been peein since. 7 weeks.. Lol

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Wow Tracy! I know they'll start doing it soon, but I'm feeling lucky I'm not there already


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

I thought the peeing in the cup was just to see if you're spilling protein which is a sign of pre eclampsia. ????


----------



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

Milk If you are anything like I was, pre-baby a concert seems like a great idea and post-baby you wont even care. I thought I was going to do all kinds of stuff, but once my daughter came I just could not leave her for more than an hour until she was a few months old. But I didnt even care that I was skipping these things at the time.


----------



## LittleKind (Feb 25, 2011)

yea we pee in the cup every visit to the dr. Is it a USA thing or some drs do it but not others? I don't even know why I do or what it is for. I just do it.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

I think they look for several things especially as you progress. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

I pee in a cup at every appointment and the test strip they use checks for about 9 or 10 different things, everything from pH to specific gravity to leukocytes to ketones to sugar to I don't even know what's on the strip.


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

Appreciate all the feedback. I will probably buy the ticket, but I'm leaning toward the likelihood that I _won't_want to go. I just feel like my priorities will have changed, and I think it will probably be way too anxiety provoking. But of course it's hard to know, I suppose. It will definitely sell out, and I know I'll have no problems unloading the ticket if it comes down to it. Plus, I have seen both bands before, so I guess it wouldn't be the end of the world.

@Xerxella - I really hope to have a "portable" baby, but I think a rock concert would probably be a bit much for him. I'm so glad that your family have been responsive. People definitely don't understand unless they have walked the path, so I guess you just have to look at their good intentions on face value, and know that they mean well. I struggle sometimes with other people's reactions too.

@toothfairy2be - I wouldn't worry about the glucose, honestly. I've had high results before (non pregnant), and then on retest, they have been totally normal. It wouldn't really be accurate unless you had been fasting, which I presume that you weren't. Not to mention the whole, "first tri" eating debacle. Also, for what it's worth, I have only peed at one appt so far.

*AFM:* - So I don't recall how much I have explained about my uterine abnormality. Basically, I only have half a one, and it's on the right side. The left didn't develop, and has been removed. Anyway, I am totally and utterly lopsided, in a massive way. He has basically just grown "up" my right side, and not at all on my left. I'm not sure if he will expand sideways at some stage or not. At any rate, he is well and truly into my rib area, which is not comfortable at all! But, I did get a physio appt for Monday, so I'm really, really hopeful that by about this time next week I might be a bit more comfortable, and well rested! Yay!


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Milkshake - wow! Given you are missing that much uterus you should feel so impressed that you have grown a whole baby... Just saying, it's pretty impressive!


----------



## radiowave (Jun 29, 2007)

I just got my bfp, 13 days past my single embryo transfer! My beta was 495. I am so happy to be here with all of you! 
First question: the nurse who called me from the clinic said that I would have another blood test on monday, and then in the next few weeks, several ultrasounds. I have never had such early ultrasounds, or so many! Are they really necessary? Are there any potential effects on the baby? Feeling nervous already!


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

Congrats @radiowave!!!!!!! Yippee
Yes, it's protocol to have all the n
Betas and first ultrasounds. They need to know if there is a fetal pole and sac and how many babies are there and if development looks on target. After that probably no more until your 20 week scan.
Congrats again
Question, how many embies did you put back??

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Radiowave - all the testing and scanning from now on is still way less invasive than the ivf  and it's so fun to see it all... Try and relax and enjoy it all!


----------



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

My doctor didnt get back to me today about my beta, because they close early today, but I am afraid she didnt give me the result because it was a bad one. I mean it would have taken her 2 seconds to call me, and I called them twice before they closed. I am so paranoid and that result would have let me relax or prepare this weekend. I am so mad at her.


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@radiowave - It's not uncommon, but you DO get to choose what you do. It's still your body after all. Much to my docs consternation I refused the 5 week ultrasound. I knew they wouldn't see a heartbeat, they would just see the sac and even though I know that's perfectly normal, I also knew it would freak me out. So, my first ultrasound was at 6 weeks. Also, I always turned down the blood test when I knew I wasn't pregnant. That one always annoyed me. I know when there's one line and I'm bleeding like a stuck pig that I'm not pregnant. I don't need to do a blood draw and then have a nurse call me to tell me that!

Anyways, that's what worked for me. Feel free to do whatever works for you.
@MountainMamaGC - Hugs. I really don't think it means anything one way or the other. It's just a crappy docs office wanting to get out of there for Halloween. But, it's still annoying.


----------



## LittleKind (Feb 25, 2011)

radiowave I agree with xerxella - you do what you are comfortable with. At first the thought of doing anything made me feel anxious because I associate the OB with miscarriages now. I stayed away until I was comfortable and now I am into it. Follow your instincts.


Mountainmama that is SO annoying but I am sure it means nothing. They call people on their betas daily and don't feel it as seriously as you do. I am sure they just didn't get through their call list.


My beta yesterday was 13837 and that is the last one I get. Next is a heartbeat check on Monday afternoon. 


OK those of you with other kids at home, what are they dressing as for Halloween? My son is dusty crophopper from the planes movie. He has a vest with they eyes and face on it and we added wings.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Mountain mama - I agree too, just try and ignore it and enjoy your weekend... Some people have no consideration!
Littlekind - great beta again! You must be feeling so much better by now 
Afm - I'm naughty and use my tummy muscles to swing upright (in bed) in the morning... Did that last night and strained where they join the pelvis - oops! No residual damage I think but time to change methods!


----------



## Autumnlaughing (May 26, 2008)

toothfairy - I hear that it's pretty common to have one or two pee tests that find glucose, and it may mean nothing. That said, I've been coping with some mild GD, and while it's totally not fair, it's also doable! OKOK, I'm eating more pepitas than I thought was possible, and also a ton of yogurt, but hey, these things work! Also sunbutter "pops", which is apparently what you call it when you just eat a big spoonful of sun/peanut/nut butter (I'm allergic to nuts + peanuts)

My midwives have me test for protein & glucose every appointment. 

milkshake - I think I'm late, but I'd buy the ticket, too. It may be a hard choice when you get down to the date (but I want to do BOTH!) but at least you'll have the option? I wouldn't bring the kid to a metal show (though I have been known to go to them myself). Also, sorry to hear the kid is in your ribs already! I figured that all the twin mamas here had that issue, but I figured those with singles mostly had more time?

radiowave - Congrats! we did a couple of repeat betas and a 6 wk scan - we saw a heartbeat then, so we declined an 8 wk scan. My googling seemed to show little *known* risk with more scans, but not actually a lot of data. It was fun to see, but I was OK waiting. 

And I feel like this isn't a good "bump" picture (I swear, I'm not one of those ladies who barely looks pregnant at 38 wks), but I love my t-shirt for today!


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@Autumnlaughing - You do hardly look pregnant, but cute shirt!!! Why's the baby have a tail? Lol

AFM - My 5yo dd is a mermaid and my 7yo ds is batman. (Old school batman). My DH introduced him to the 70's batman tv show and he hasn't looked back! Thanks alot hubbie....


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@Autumnlaughing I love the t shirt and congrats for making it this far mama!!! Baby soon!! @Xerxella he has a tail because he's a little creature... Lol @LittleKind I can't wait till Monday!!!. @MountainMamaGC that is so annoying that they left you hanging. They should have made that call to you.

Ds son is an astronaut for Halloween. He wanted to be a ghost too but would never sit still so I could measure anything and I'm so not in the mood for chasing these days.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## iixivboots (Apr 11, 2008)

Ugh. You guys I'm having a really hard time today. I had a bad night with digestion and barely slept and it's still so hot here. I took my son to our mommy group Halloween party but I was so tired and over emotional. I'm feeling like I already can't do anything at only 24 weeks and I feel like my friends are sick of me and moving on, I am the world's biggest party pooper. I am so frustrated and depressed. My chiropractor canceled my appointment and I'm in a lot of pain again. I'm just sick of it today. Still so long to go but I feel like I've been pregnant forever. I have trouble telling what is normal pregnancy emotions and what is depression.


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

@iixivboots - I think I would gauge it by how long the feelings last. I've had a couple of awful afternoons or days, but if I feel better the next morning, I chalk it up to pregnancy/hormones/normal stuff. If it keeps on keeping on, or you can't find joy in things you normally would, then I would say that's the depression talking. I know you stopped the meds - maybe some counselling would help? :Hug

@MountainMamaGC - sucky as it is, I wouldn't read anything into it.

@radiowave - welcome and congrats!


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Huge hugs boots! It sounds like your frustration is normal, but add your anxiety and all the other physical issues I can totally understand it feels too much. Are any of your coping strategies working? Remember you have twins so of course you are feeling way full and over it already, be gentle with yourself!
I grump to dh, then I apologise and make sure he knows it's not personal just I'm frustrated and need to vent somewhere xxx


----------



## Autumnlaughing (May 26, 2008)

'boots - every once in awhile I consider calling in "pregnant" to work, and then I think about how much worse it was earlier in the pregnancy. I'm not exactly turning cartwheels &spitting out calculus equations now, but I really did not have enough respect for earlier pregnancy! I thought the tough part was all at the end! Also, twins means you're carrying much more extra stuff around already!

Re: the shirt - they're hard to see, but critter skeleton has ears & whiskers, too. I go by "Kat" often, so it ends up being funnier if you know me irl  I also have a cat mask + will add whiskers for a party on Sunday. I had a party to go to tonight, but Dh has decided that its bedtime for me?

I'd also like to give some time to celebrating Samhain, but maybe that one is best celebrated when I wake up at 4 am... 

I love hearing about & seeing all the kids costumes - so much better than those awful plastic ones that were so popular when I was a kid!


----------



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

I feel like a jackass now. My doctor was really busy today even though her office closes at noon on fridays. She was just finishing up around dinner time and she called me as she was leaving her office. My first beta was about 2600 and my second was 5300. So that is double right at the 48 hour mark. Yay me. I am feeling so optimistic right now. I live in row housing and I must have had 200 kids come by for candy tonight. I am exhausted.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Autumn laughing - I missed the tshirt pic last time - I love it!
Mountain mama - no guilt! You didn't complain to the doctor so all good! Woohoo on strong numbers!


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@iixivboots
Hugs hugs mama!!! Pregnancy hormones are a doozy . Sometimes it is a fine line on depression. Keep you eyes posted on how long it lasts. Probably hormones though. I'm the pooper with my friends too. It's really hard when people say" how are you?" I'm not one to say " good"" hard for me to lie you know? Yesterday I wanted to just cry about everything. You are pregnant with twins too and it can make things worse.. You have double of every thing. Pop in tomorrow to let's is know how you are feeling and if you need more e- hugs 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

Boots, so sorry the emotions are getting to you.

Autumn, love the shirt (and I can totally see your bump).

My kids spent the week with the ILs and barely got back in time to go ToTing today, but they were a fairy, a ninja, a hobo (hard to tell in the picture but I dusted brown eye shadow on his chin and his little sign says "Too young to work, but will be cute for candy."), and the unborn child was a basketball.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Lol harmony - love the cuties and the basketball is awesome!
Tracy - hope your pain is settling? I'm with you honesty regardless of what I'm feeling you ask you get told 
Just had my afternoon nap (made dh join me for a nice hug while napping - those moments make up for the rest)
Followed up with a snack


----------



## LittleKind (Feb 25, 2011)

ugh I snapped at my husband at a family dinner last night with my grandparents and others. Our son was crawling all over us both and my husband was like, "lift him back in his chair" (and I shouldn't) plus I felt really pukey and my family doesn't "know" so I got really overwhelmed and was like SETTLE DOWN. and he was so offended  I explained in the car but I hate being short with him. I also snapped at my sis that night because she hovers over my son so so so much and doesn't let him be independent. We went trick or treating and they kept holding hands, running ahead...she'd hover at the doors and tell him what to do/say and I was like "quit hogging him!" which was really rude and really hurt her feelings. There is more background there, obviously, she really coddles and smothers him which he doesn't mind but I think it is not good for him. 


Anyway, long rant. The point is that I am making enemies with all my loved ones lately.


mountainmama - congrats on your great beta. boy are we all sheepish for assuming she didn't care enough to call. 
boots - be gentle with yourself. It can be normal to be down when things are tough...just watch it and get support when you need it. 
chuord - sounds like a lovely afternoon


love hearing/seeing the costumes!


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@LittleKind do you think it's hormone related or were you just feeling grumpy? 
Sorry you had a rough emotional night. Have you apologized to both of them? I find that sometimes when I feel my lid popping I remove myself from the situation. At the beginning of my pregnancy I definitely snapped at dh many times and just had to say sorry and or just went to bed at 7 to put myself out of my and everyone else's misery. Don't be too hard on yourself!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## radiowave (Jun 29, 2007)

@iixivboots I hope you get a chance to see the Chiropractor soon. Being in pain makes me down, too. @LittleKind I am feeling so grumpy from being tired! When are you going to tell your family?

So, I am wondering why an IVF pregnancy is treated different than a "natural" pregnancy. I have no history of miscarriages or low progesterone, and have had no bleeding, but have been told that I need to continue taking progesterone and estrogen supplements at least until I am 10 weeks. Why is this? Why wasn't I told to take supplements when I announced my pregnancy to my doctors/midwives in previous pregnancies?
The same goes for the ultrasounds. Why have three in the first trimester? I have always worked with midwives before&#8230;do OBs usually do that many ultrasounds?
I just don't understand.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Radio wave - I wondered the same thing, there's actually a good reason for the supps. In a 'normal' pregnNcy the corpus luteum releases the egg then fills the role of hormone production until hcg presence tells it to continue (till around 10wks) or lack of hcg tells it to initiate AF. In an ivf cycle they harvest the eggs - in doing so they take a lot of the corpus luteum a fluid as well - often there's not enough for it to fulfill the hormone duties, hence the supps as a back up in case you are one that's corpus luteum is not producing. It does sometimes seem like overkill, but you can make it knowing it could be the difference between keeping the baby and not. I believe I didn't need it either (progesterone readings were crazy high) but I still wasn't allowed to wean until the Ob had used u/s to check placentas had taken over. 
Same with the u/s having spent so much to get pg they want to check the embryo is in the right place, for multiples etc. It's all ok and as X says you can always refuse an u/s if you want. By second trimester your care will go back to normal unless you are high risk.


----------



## radiowave (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks so much, @chuord! I will go ahead with what they want, since that makes sense. I think that I had an initial aversion to it since I am trying not to be anxious about this pregnancy, having had such a devastating loss, and all of these interventions make it feel more precarious...


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@radiowave
Chuord explained it pretty well as far the corpus and such. Like @Xerxella said yesterday , the ultrasounds are protocol but you can refuse them if you want. It's your body. Don't do something you don't feel comfortable with. I'd do the research before making any decision.
Once you are released from your RE it should be a normal pregnancy seeing that you have never had any problems and such.

http://www.ohsu.edu/xd/health/servi...tility-treatment-options/ivf/steps-in-ivf.cfm


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@radiowave - @chuord said it perfect. I wouldn't skip the progesterone for that reason. And, after one u/s at 6-8 weeks, you can skip the rest.

To all: AFM - I took the 3 hour GTT today. I almost threw up and still feel sick. I never eat that much sugar. I really eat a heavily protein diet. So, I think this test will come up positive anyways. And, so what's the big deal? So, I read that gestational diabetes is caused by a signal the placenta puts out that says to the mom, don't put out insulin, I'll take that sugar! Obviously, if you're drinking a 2 liter of coke a day with a giant snickers bar, that's too much sugar. But, otherwise, what difference does it make? I get that baby can be bigger, but I'll be having a premie by c section anyways. Bigger is good. I just don't see why this is a big deal. Sigh.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Xerxella - hugs! Your 3 hours sounds like a nightmare! As always your research makes so much sense, surely if you talk it through with your doc they will let you self manage. Your diet is good, babies will be early, you must be mild GD only... Fx it works out for you!


----------



## Sourire (May 4, 2009)

Autumn - I wore almost the same shirt for Halloween last year, I was 12 weeks pregnant so the shirt was my pregnancy announcement! Here are me and DH last year:









And here's my baby this year:


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@Xerxella I think the big deal is organ maturation, right? So you have a big baby but the organs start developing at a slower rate in utero. I think having a big baby is only a big deal if you make it to full term and are doing a vaginal birth . Did that make sense? But that test really sucks as does anyone really consume that much sugar in one sitting? @Sourire I remember your outfit last year. I love this years picture! Lilliana is so adorable!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## iixivboots (Apr 11, 2008)

Thanks for the support about the depression, everyone. It's tough. My doctor told me to try some other things like exercise, massage, etc before going back on meds if I'm not totally comfortable with them. I will have to keep gauging it. Today I floated around in a friend's pool. It helped with the stress but not so much the hip pain. 
Here's my sweetie pie, he was Han Solo.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@iixivboots how are you doing ?
Oops we cross posted. I'll read you post now


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Sourire / autumn - what cuties!!! Love those skeleton t shirts!


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@tracyamber - Does GD cause the organs to mature more slowly than their gestational age? I'll have to look into that. The only other thing I've seen is the baby can get hypoglycemia after birth because they're used to getting such higher sugar levels.


----------



## Autumnlaughing (May 26, 2008)

Xerxella - anecdotally, I've heard that there is a slightly higher risk of heart issues with uncontrolled GD, and I think there's some studies that say the baby can have difficulty regulating his/her own blood sugar after birth. But, if you can control it with diet, none of that is applicable! And all my research was on full term pregnancies - I can see where you'd want a bigger baby. 

My doctor/most of the midwives seem pretty laid back about it, as long as kiddo isn't measuring huge. Honestly, I thought I was eating that much sugar occasionally (though not in that format - lots of fruit, some ice cream, not a lot of corn syrup) and actually, I I think there's some other issues - if I have sweet tasting carbs, (which spike insulin) I'm usually ok in two hours. But beef stew with a small piece of bread last night had me over. And watching the mainstream women eat a ton of fake sugars is a little painful. But, it has gotten me to eat healthier - I'm full term already by most definitions (eep!) So I don't think she needs Amy extra weight...

I love all the cute Halloween pics! Dh is really sensitive about his weight, so I can't imagine he'd be able to cope with the pizza belly shirt, but I think it was a great way to "come out"! (sorry for typos - can't get computer to talk to internet, so I'm on my phone....)


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@Autumnlaughing - Did they diagnose you with GD? I'm sure I can control it with diet. And, you're right, having more of a focus on a good diet can only be a good thing. How often do you have to test your blood sugars? I will not eat fake sugars, so that just means I'll have to go without. That's fine.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@Xerxella yes, that is what I was trying to say. You got it!!! And also what you mentioned can occur... I forgot to mention that but you know already.

@Autumnlaughing did you have GD I can't remember. I thought you said you were borderline. I was so focused on you taking your blood and the issues you had ....... Next week I will start taking my blood and testing after every meal. For some reason I think I might be borderline. I don't eat a lot if sugar but every once in a while I'll crave a piece of cake or last night had two of those bite sized snikers bars and I got so thirsty afterwards. I wonder what else it could be?? Because I have to deliver a bit early and I'm having a boy I worry that when we test his lung maturation at 36 weeks they won't be mature and I have to deliver early *sigh*I know it's a little early to worry...... For what it's worth though I will be 26 weeks in two days!!


----------



## Autumnlaughing (May 26, 2008)

I'm still not 100% sure if I got diagnosed or not? Probably, though - I don't think they'd have sent me to the ob otherwise. I didn't have any serious symptoms - a bit of a craving for sweets &water, but those can just be normal pregnancy symptoms?

Ob said to just test once a day, rotating through the 4 times I was testing. I try to hit twice, but I suck at rotating them! I keep forgetting the meter when I need it. I've gotten better at it, though.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Hmm you ladies are all so healthy! I was trying to be but can no longer stomach the healthier parts (green shake).
Autumn laughing - that fills me with confidence though, if you've managed on diet monitoring I'm hoping any of the rest of us can!
Xerxella - I'm totally refusing that test after your comments - thanks for sharing! When is your next appointment? I remember you talked about possible surgery on B if you get to 32 weeks - when will they assess you for that? The weeks are flying by!
Tracy - why are you being induced early? Is it to do with your fibroids?
Afm - if I eat anything too sweet, I'm cranky for a couple of hours and then get a mild headache... However fruit ice blocks are so good right now! went for a drive way out of the city yesterday to a maternity store (great selection) they do online but in the first instance I needed to check sizes. So now I have some clothes to fit, and some bathers (the fact I find the walk to/from the pool too long is just a side issue lol)
Then I found an online site (qld - but they mail) 'blessed earth' that does ethical organic clothing - huge sales grow suits from $35 to $3! So I went a little nuts 😳 but babies need some clothes right?
Adie - can you give us a brief AAY? Just want to see how your nausea/exhaustion is going and know you are ok


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

@Xerxella - I inadvertently happened upon the same details Tracy mentioned about GD and organ maturation yesterday. I was researching something else, and just came across it randomly. I know it's not the nicest thing in the world to talk about, but GD does also increase the risk of stillbirth. Its true, that it'ss usually something that happens closer to term than you will likely get, but it is a very real risk.

@chuord- uh, when you find bargain baby gear in the future, I trust you will let me know instead of hogging all the bargains to yourself!


----------



## adiejan (Mar 3, 2013)

@radiowave- Congrats!! I'm so happy to see you here. I agree with what everyone said about the monitoring and medication. I hope things keep going well mama!

@iixivboots- I'm sorry to hear that you are dealing with depression again. It really is just so hard especially with these hormones! Hugs.

@Xerxella- the GD thing just sucks. I am positive I will have it. In fact, my A1c was a little high at my last appointment so I have to do the 1 hour test at my next appointment. I am just resigned to having it since I am already high and with twins it greatly increases the chances. I like your reasoning about having a bigger baby when you're having a c section and a preemie...makes sense.

@tracyamber- Hi! How are you my dear?

@MountainMamaGC- If I haven't told you yet...CONGRATS. I am glad you got your second beta results...looking good!

@LittleKind- I will be stalking you tomorrow! What time is your appointment?

@chuord- Thanks for checking on me. I'm doing pretty well these days. Just busy and I hate to post on my phone haha. I am the same way with my dh...he is the person I get snappy with. Good thing he loves me haha! How are you doing? Do you see an MFM too?

@Milk8shake- I am sorry about DH's cousin. I hope you guys are doing ok. I do have to say I had a good chuckle at the whole "nursies" conversation.

@Sourire- Cute, cute, cute! I love all of the costumes.

@Harmony96- You and your kiddos look great!

AFM: I have been reading along religiously but I can't seem to post on my phone. We have gone public which is pretty exciting. Everyone has been so sweet since I have not been secretive with our TTC journey. I am nervous to tell my girls at work. I am a therapist/clinical director for troubled teen girls and their families. I know I will have a few families that will freak. Oh well...I know I will have to tell them soon since these babies are popping out!! I am still so so tired but the sickness isn't as constant. I honestly can't believe I'm in the second trimester. Sometimes I think someone will jump out and yell "April Fools" never mind...you're not really pregnant.


----------



## toothfairy2be (Nov 16, 2010)

Love seeing everyones Halloween babies! 

I'm reading along, just still getting better from this cold and watching Football. We got our first snowflakes today!


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

Blah. You guys are convincing me to pay attention to the GD thing. Well, hopefully, I'll test negative on the 3 hour test. If not, I'll just test as they want. I can't imagine I'll have a problem with controlling it just with diet. But, we'll see how it goes.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Lol milk  why do you think I mentioned it at the next post! Let me know when you've checked it out xxx (it's based in maleny I found out afterwards)
Adie - so good to hear everything has settled for you! Congrats on being out! I'm sure most of the girls you work with will be happy for you - especially if you explain that this was your struggle in life  
MFM - I haven't been told so yet, on is just monitoring, so far she keeps saying they are doing great - I guess them being fraternal makes it a lot simpler. What will be will be, at this stage in the fertility game we all seem so immune to intervention...
Toothfairytobe - as long as your cold is improving  are you back at work or still resting at home?


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

Xerxella said:


> Blah. You guys are convincing me to pay attention to the GD thing.


Precisely my intention > You've come way to far to let something so easily controllable become a hiccup.

@chuord Just kidding! Thanks for the hint  I'll have a look for sure!


----------



## LittleKind (Feb 25, 2011)

toothfairy - glad you're starting to feel better! We are getting snow here overnight and I will be so annoyed to scrape off the car tomorrow when I leave for work and am feeling barfy 
xerxella - I didn't know any of this about gd. I never had it. Maybe I missed this but do you just do dietary changes and monitor or is it like actual diabetes with using insulin and such? Sounds awful. I did drink the orange drink with my son and I could barely keep it down.
chuord - I am glad you found some cute things. I say a website for milk gear or something that makes maternity/nursing clothes and I want to buy all of their stuff. It is expensive, of course. And the things meant for maternity AND nursing always look sloppy post-partum. They leave room for your gloriously large bump, so they do nothing to disguise the squishy soft remains of the bump afterward. Not that I am ashamed of it, but those clothes give it a little too much attention.


ADIE I am so glad to hear from you. I am concerned about comments at work, too. I already miss a lot of days in the classroom because I go to "instructional leader" trainings (in schools, when you are a "good teacher," you get to go all over the place and teach your students less. So insane). So parents already get testy about that - for good reason - and now this. Someone told me when I was pregnant with my son that she doesn't get why teachers don't wait until summer to give birth because it isn't good for students to have us gone  Sorry for not putting your kid before my own.


Also my appointment is at 2:30 tomorrow, (mountain time)  and I will be updating you all before I even take off my paper dress, I am sure. I am counting hours now. If we get a heartbeat, I swore I would set aside all my worrying that an "early loss" woman would do and only allow myself the normal worrying of being pregnant. Our odds get so much better at that point.


----------



## toothfairy2be (Nov 16, 2010)

@littlekind I'll be checking in for your update! What time zone are you in??


----------



## LittleKind (Feb 25, 2011)

mountain standard time in 18 hours and 17 min  I live in Colorado.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@LittleKind
If the GD is not controlled or cannot be controlled by diet( in some instances it can't) yes, insulin would be needed.
I'll be thinking of you too as I have my appointment tomorrow at 9 am pacific time. But it's not as important as yours  I mean I'm just going for a check up. Snow already in Colorado. @toothfairy2be you have snow as well? Wow. I'm in the Pacific Northwest so mostly rain here. Last week we did have gusts 60-70 mph so that season is starting

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

Lots of appointments! Good luck everyone. I have a growth scan tomorrow too.

Also, saw the obstetric physio today. The bad news is that I'm stuck with the problems/pain I have until baby decides to make an appearance. I also can't wear a belly support because apparently it's proven that pressure makes an irritable uterus more... irritable? Anyway, it's not advised. So, I'm _really_ glad that I didn't rush out and buy one - because I thought seriously about it. She did give me some stretches and tips though, and I now have medically authorised power to command massages from DH!

Anyway, she did have quite a bit of advice on sleeping positions, so I thought I would share. Apparently back sleeping is fine so long as you are at least 1/4 from flat on your back - so raised on either side or from the head/shoulders. She advised the most comfy/safest option for me would be: pillow under head, pillow under back and shoulder on right side, so as to slightly elevate that side (1/4), legs to the left, almost as though you were side sleeping. Pillow UNDER both legs (knees), as well as in between legs. Depending on comfort, maybe even two pillows under legs. Anyway, the million pillows is supposed to stabilise hips/pelvis while relieving any potential pressure on the vena cava.

She also said that lots of women get simple relief from sleeping in a recliner, and that it's also a really safe option. I'm going to try both.


----------



## Sourire (May 4, 2009)

Milk - sounds similar to how I was sleeping at the end of my pregnancy. I had so many pillows that I had to move into the guest bedroom because my queen size bed was too small for me, DH, and all the pillows. We nicknamed my new bed the pillow palace!


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

No appointment today, toddler sick all night and I feel it . @toothfairy2 be, how did I catch your cold ha ha not funny but funny right?

So now my appointment is on November 21st, that is so dumb!


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@LittleKind - Good luck!!!!! Your appointment should be coming up any minute now!!!

@tracyamber - Sorry to miss your appointment. And, now that seems so long away....

@Milk8shake - Good luck at your appointment. And that goes for you, too, with getting pictures!!! Thanks for the sleeping recommendations. Maybe I'll get DH to carry the recliner up the stairs....


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Milk8shake - glad that you got so much good advice - and thanks for sharing, I'll definitely be trying that! Also total score on dh and massages!!! Go you!
Sourire - ever since you mentioned the back sleeping I've allowed myself that half hour to rest my hips  (they get sore from the pressure) so thanks for that too!
I prepped dh yesterday that we'll need to swap bed sides later on - he's closest to the toilet door and on the side I face when lying on my left - he was fine with it... Ok now I'm thinking about milk in her recliner getting massages, our men are so kind 
Tracy - hugs on the cold! Seriously they put you off so long!!? I guess it's nice to know they consider you stable and the appointment not so essential. Hope you get better soon!
Littlekind - are you there yet?
Afm - meltdown day yesterday, I think I was still tired from Sunday (I got overheated while trying on the maternity clothes and felt blah for hours) so yesterday I was in tears about all aspects of delivery, sick of feeling so full and worried the babies aren't getting enough food... To the point dh asked me if we needed to make an on appointment this week - he's sure everything is fine but as a means to relax me! Ridiculous I know, I keep telling myself to get a grip as this is relatively easy for me compared to so many of you who are brave and strong... But when the loopy mood hits, I just have to go with pathetic for a bit. Went to bed, fell asleep after reading one page - didn't know I'd even fallen asleep till dh came to bed 3 hours later.
How's everyone doing physically / emotionally?


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Just want you ladies to know I am reading along, and I utterly give up on trying to catch up on personals. I know I've missed responding to so much, I am sorry! If something really good or really bad happened to you in the last week or two, I felt very happy or sad (whichever was appropriate) for you, I promise. I hate trying to post from my phone, and I rarely have a chance to get on the computer. I'm really glad that so many of you have crossed the viability point and are progressing along to what is hopefully a smooth delivery in 2015. (Except you, @Autumnlaughing - you don't get to be pregnant till 2015!  - and I think some of our quieter thread members are also due before the year's up.) I'm excited that we've got some new grads and some people moving out of the first trimester. And TimTams are amazing. I just need to throw that in there.

AFM, I can't really play Tracy's game after reading about you ladies. I am just not that interesting! I guess the two best unusual things about me are that I can speak Romanian (because I lived there for a year and a half as a missionary), and I was (briefly) an NCAA Division I athlete in college (fencing), which is incredibly hilarious because in high school, my greatest distinction was coming in first overall at the state Academic Decathlon tournament.

Between the chilling weather and the newborn, I'm more or less housebound at this point, which is not exciting. I get to go home to Texas 3 weeks from today, though, which is exciting! Baby Girl is 4 weeks today and seems to be growing well and *hopefully* is starting to get on track with the whole day/night concept. After some less-pleasant parenting moments, the 2-year-old seems to be getting back on track a bit more with using the potty, thankfully. dh is sick, but the rest of us are holding up okay so far. Really hoping the vitamins and elderberry will keep ds from getting sick for the billionth time. Oh, and speaking of Baby Girl - I was so brain-fried when I sent out the PM about her name that I messed up what ds calls her - he calls her Baby Yomi. But the o is really stretched out, so it's pronounced like "yo" but sounds more like "Baby Yooooomi", if that makes any sense. Probably not. But it's adorable. Also hilarious is the way he answers questions for her. I'll ask if she wants something, and he'll either tell me yes or no, or say, "She want ____" (milk, her blanket, etc.). I'm glad we had a girl - ds suddenly has a much better grasp of masculine and feminine pronouns. (I know, he would have figured it out eventually, but it was making anal-retentive me nuts the way everything was "he/his".) Still in love with not being pregnant. It is awesome. Though I'm really over the incontinence issues. 

Probably need to go do something productive, like research deep freezers. But I'm watching you, Wazowski... always watching. :love


----------



## LittleKind (Feb 25, 2011)

my appt is in 15 min and I'm on the couch waiting for my husband to get out of the shower bc he took a long run, but he thinks we'll be on time. I'm going to freak out.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@Milk8shake thanks for all those tips. I made me feel better about sleep positions. I do wish I had a recliner though. @chuord sorry for the hard day , I think it's just hormones and sometimes they get the best of us like what we normally would be okay with suddenly is so not okay. @monkeyscience I like that you just keep us updated on what's happening with you. We know you read along and I think speaking two languages is awesome and interesting.

Today is one of those days I'm pretty hormonal. I just feel like crying. I don't know why I got so upset about the appointment change. They weren't going to do anything anyway except check my pee right?? Then I did not feel like cooking so ds and I trekked in the rain to a nearby Mexican restaurant and the rice and beans were horrible. I managed not to cry there though thank god. Sending everyone hugs hugs and more hugs. @LittleKind sorry hun, you'll make it to your appointment!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Monkey - I love your updates too  
Littlekind - you'll get there! But I agree the stress is not required today! 
Tracy - huge hugs!!! Your day sounds like mine was! Hopefully a good nights sleep and all is better (ish!)


----------



## LittleKind (Feb 25, 2011)

got a heartbeat!!! measuring 6 weeks exactly. so happy.


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@LittleKind - Yeah!!!!!! :joy :joy :joy :joy :joy :joy :joy :joy :joy :joy :joy :joy :joy :joy :joy :joy :joy

Huge hugs to @chuord and @tracyamber Some days are just like that. Be kind to yourself. :grouphug
@monkeyscience - Ha! On the Wazowski comment. We were just watching that movie. And, I can just heard that voice again in my head. 

AFM - It must be the time change because I was all tired as achey today, too.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@LittleKind congrats!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Woohoo littlekind! Huge milestone for you  time to party


----------



## radiowave (Jun 29, 2007)

Yay @LittleKind! Feeling better?
You all have just about convinced me that we need a recliner! Getting DH on board will be a challenge.
I have my second beta tomorrow. I have been feeling really cramps for the last few days, which is not something I remember from my other pregnancies, so I will be happy to get some reassurance.


----------



## toothfairy2be (Nov 16, 2010)

@littlekind SO EXCITED for you!!!! Congratulations!!!!!!!!


----------



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

Yay LittleKind. 

AFM My uterus is sore this evening. Not cramps just bloated and sore. Normal right?


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Radiowave and mountain mamma - yep normal to both! I was most bloated those first 7 weeks or so (now it's just the babies taking space)
Also things are still settling in, adjusting, babies implant quite thoroughly... Breath and have faith


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

I'm struggling to keep up with this thread as well since I am usually on my phone but I will tell you all I have been watching and rooting for you all.

I am one tired and ornery mama right now.. the round ligament pain has been a little intense this week… pretty sure she is going through a growth spurt and so am I…. feel like my belly has popped so much just in the last week. I didn't sleep at all last night due to my belly just aching and my back killing me. Hoping to surround myself with pillows tonight. 

Otherwise things are going well.


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

@LittleKind Congrats! That's great news.

@MountainMamaGC - Yep, totally normal!

@tracyamber @chuord, sorry about the crappy hormones. Hugs to you both.

@monkeyscience - thanks for the update on baby Yomi. I can't believe she is four weeks! Time flies when you're... not pregnant?

I'll just add a bit more about the recliners, seeing as a few of you seem interested/need material to convince husbands. The physio told me that often when they admit patients for the type of pain I have, they often have an improvement from little other than just sleeping/resting in the hospital bed, which of course, is put in a very similar position to a recliner. She quite heavily advocated for me to buy one, saying that it would be great for me even just during the day.
As luck would have it, we already have three (count 'em) recliners. The catch is that the recline function cord broke on two of them not that long ago, so DH has got the parts to fix them this arvo, YAY! At any rate, I tried the pillow suggestions last night, and they DID seem to help. The main problem is fighting my way out of bed, and then rearranging them back every time I get up to pee (about hourly) is EXHAUSTING. Felt a bit like more trouble than it is worth.

*AFM*: Scan was fine, perfect even. Kid is doing great, and doctors again tried to move me to three weekly appts. We said no, again. :thumb
Although I don't want to change my appt scheduled, it does make me very happy that the docs think we are stable enough to do it. Also, my cervix decided to _gain length_! It's up by 0.5cm, which is* totally *weird, but supposedly not unheard of. I do have some pics, maybe later


----------



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

Thanks for the the reassurance. I took some tylenol so I would stop thinking about it.


----------



## adiejan (Mar 3, 2013)

@tracyamber-I'm really sorry about today. The whole thing just sucks! I hope you are feeling ok. Hugs!!
@LittleKind-YAY!! so thrilled for you!
@chuord-sorry you're having a rough day too. I hope you have a better one tomorrow. Are those babies popping out yet?
@Milk8shake-I'm so glad to hear that things are going well! Way to grow that cervix mama! Oh and I love that I know what arvo means now...it's still weird though haha.
@alivewithyou- sorry you're feeling so achey. Do you see a chiropractor or anything?
@Xerxella- when do you hit 29 weeks? You are one tough mama.
@monkeyscience-thanks for the update. I can't believe LO is 4 weeks! 
@radiowave-fx for a good second beta! Did you put one embryo back?
@kewpie80- how are things?
@MountainMamaGC- hi! How are you feeling? I had lots of pinching and pulling those first few weeks.
@toothfairy2be- how's it going? Are you keeping anything down?

I feel like I'm missing people but im on my stupid phone so sorry if I missed you!

AFM: just trucking along. I am going on a business trip wed. It is a conference that is because being held in Disney world. So odd! It should be a little fun mixed with schmoozing...but no boozing this time so I guess we will see how social I feel haha. I have to share a suite with a super annoying co-worker. She does not shut up...we will see how that goes with my hormones


----------



## iixivboots (Apr 11, 2008)

@tracyamber and @chuord, I'm sorry you are feeling moody but thanks so much for sharing here. It made me feel a little less alone.

I'm still struggling pretty hard with mood. I'm thinking I will have to go back on meds soon unless I come up with something else magical. I am not happy about this because I could not sleep on them at all. 
I managed to get my son to the park but I cried most of the rest of the day. I'm having some serious friend issues and it freaks me out. I'm already scared enough to have twins and now I feel like my support system is crumbling. My one friend who lives far away was telling me that it really is better to have no friends locally during a difficult time than a few who are flakey and can't be counted on. Trying to think of it like that but still really hurt. 
Speaking of GD I have the lab order for the one hour, I'll probably do it next week. My parents will be visiting so they can watch my son.


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Yay, LittleKind! Seeing that heartbeat is such a great feeling. I know that was a big relief for me this pregnancy, after having a miscarriage before.


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Milk - that is fantastic (or as my phone would have it, fascistic) about your cervix. You just keep following Xerxella's good example of staying pregnant. 

Xerxella - Just a few hours from 29 weeks now. Do you have a new mental goal in mind? Is your maximum gestation still 38 weeks (I think that's what you said way back), or are the doctors thinking sooner now? Also, I never got to say thanks for sharing pictures of Baby B. He is beautiful.

Whoever was asking about cramps (radiowave, maybe?) - definitely within the realm of normal.

So I have a confession...I think we will have another baby after all. Not soon. I'm thinking maybe once dd starts school. I know I've been adamant this whole pregnancy about being done. But now that she's actually here, I feel like there's another baby out there. I don't think I can do pregnancy with a toddler again, though. And of course, this being the Fertility Challenged thread, I know that my ideas of timing are not exactly enforceable. I have no idea what my hormones will be up to in 5 or 6 years. I guess we'll see then.


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

Pic of the little dude from today.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Autumn laughing - hugs mama! We will all get to the happy place where the babies are in our arms instead xxx do what you need to to survive, that's what's important! 
Monkey - you go girl  that's a strong call 4 weeks after birth... Wonderful knowing there's another waiting for you xx
Milk - cute pic! So glad your appointment went so well, and go the cervix


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@Milkshake - So cute!!!!! He looks like such a serious baby. Lol.

AFM - Officially 29 weeks now. 30 weeks is my current goal, so halfway there! Even the idea of being in the 30's seems crazy. Back in August, I never thought we'd make it here.


----------



## LittleKind (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I am just so happy. This is for sure the farthest we have been since my son was born and the nurse was very optimistic about it. She said it measured a bit smaller than we thought - 6 weeks instead of 6+3, but I told her I ovulate on17 instead of 14 and she said that makes up for it, but the heartbeat was strong even so. She wants me to come back in at 8 weeks which is fine by me. I have promised myself I am going to set aside all my "early loss" anxieties now that we've passed that milestone, but easier said than done. I dreamed scary miscarriage dreams last night. ugh. Our son was with us at the ultrasound. He wants a sibling so bad and we've told him lots of times that it is hard for my body to grow a healthy baby. He didn't know anything about me being pregnant beforehand, we just told him the dr thinks there might be a healthy baby growing in there and we're going to check. So then we all kind of talked in code so as not to say, "it's alive. there's a heartbeat. the baby's great" because it is probably better for his understanding to be tenuous at this point - just in case. But he still was really excited and wanted to hold the sonogram pics. In the car on the way home he was like, "it has to grow right and healthy. If it stays in that little black ball it is in, then that's not the way it is supposed to look." And we're not going to mention it much more for a while. We told him if he end up having a baby it will be in summer and he'll be almost 5. he said, "we'll almost not remember and then be like, huh? is this a baby?" haha if only. 


xerxella, you are so amazing right now. Keep those babies in! Every day is a milestone with those two. 29 weeks is astounding.
Milk, cute cute cute!! Thanks for sharing
Monkeyscience I loved your updates and heard the Roz voice as well, "always watching you." I know what you mean about knowing there is another baby for you. How exciting.
tracy- sorry you had to miss and that everyone is sick. why are they waiting so long? bummer
toothfairy, how are you?
mountainmama I think it is normal. happening to me too, at least. I freak out when I get gassy because it settles right in my pelvis and really hurts. and I am like, "oh no, is this a miscarriage? nope, just a fart." yikes...


Oh my dr wanted me to stop the progesterone cream because they're not the ones who advised me to use it and she is not sure I need it. I am not going to just suddenly drop it, though. I told her I will sstop if they monitor my levels, which is not something they usually offer because they think it does not help.


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@LittleKind - I don't think it's a bad idea for them to check your levels. My understanding is the progesterone cream isn't very effective, so it might not matter much either way. We were very cautious around the kids, too. They seemed to be fine with that. Even know they say things like, if the baby makes it. That's fine. I'd rather they have low expectations.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@Xerxella I'm happy for you....29 weeks is amazing. I have a feeling you are going to make I to at least 34  !!! But it's good to keep one week at a time . Hooray @iixivboots I'm glad reading about our craziness made you feel better and validated. Want more cause I have it when you ar feeling done just post here that you need me to post some ridiculous ( yet real for me) feeling I'm dealing with. Not a problem. Hey, friends are hard to come by. If your friends locally aren't being good friends now , they probably won't be when the baby is here. Sorry. When I had my first ds I hardly had any support system except dh and he was on a major mental trip. Once your little ones are born it is amazing the how friends with other little ones pop in your life and supportive too because they understand. I think @Sourire mentioned this too. I know it is hard but try to be resolved about how many friends you have and who will be there for you. I'm sorry. And if you need to go back on the meds than do so. To tell you the truth I think we are all sleeping pretty crappy so not sleeping isn't far from where most of us at at. Plus I know there are natural things you can take for the sleeping especially on the first few weeks of being back on medication while your body adjust . I think that is the hardest time that no sleeping occurs. Hugs mama and sorry I'm rambling. @adiejan I think about you all the time and look forward to all the hearts you give me on my posts( on tapatalk they are hearts and not "likes")
Hi everyone else! Been working on my c-section birth plan anyone else doing a c-section birth?? I forgot @chuord yes, 37 weeks for fear of uterine rupture. I had a surgery with 16 previous incisions.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## radiowave (Jun 29, 2007)

@tracyamber I am going to have to have a c-section birth, because I have a transabdominal cerclage on my cervix which can't be taken out late in pregnancy. I'd like to go as long as possible, but I don't know yet what the rules will be. My preference would be to go into labor first, but I don't know if that will be allowed. I have my first appointment with the midwives (who work with surgeons at a nearby hospital) on Nov. 25th. I have a while until I need to put together a birth plan, but I've started researching skin to skin etc. Would you be willing to share yours with me? I completely understand if not&#8230;.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@radiowave did you have a c-section birth before? I did. I started with what I absolutely hated the first time and what I could possibly change myself. My hospital before was all about skin to skin and so is this hospital. They will put the baby on you right away. With ds I was in recovery for over an hour mainly because I was so drugged up and falling asleep and I have a bit of amnesia as well. So in my plan I will not consent to sedatives or amnesiac drugs in my IV. I want the anti nausea medication but possibly non drowsy if they can do that.I'm still working on the plan but there are lots of online resources as well. Ask away though and I'll keep you updated. I am also researching the whole vaginal flora and may put flora on my chest and breast so the baby get some after the birth. Still looking into it though!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

Well @oxford we'll be waiting for the good news here on Thursday!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@Xerxella I hope you don't mind me hanging in your due date club a bit. It's more interesting than mine and I'm technically having this baby in January. I have you some thumbs up  hey, do you think it's really okay to give oneself a shower?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Xerxella - congrats on 29 weeks!!! I'm with Tracy I have a feeling you'll be mid 30's 
Autumnlaughing - before I had any migraines or health issues, I was always with my friends - I had to be busy, never enjoyed my own company. Since moving state, feeling so blah (happily past) I stopped contacting everyone as often, and them me (my dear friends are still fantastic but distance makes it harder) however I finally learnt to enjoy my own company, now I am at peace with being alone at times - and confortable with me... I found natural therapy better than counselling, as they talk you through issues and give you a treatment  
Milk - I've been wondering, given everything is going so well and your cervix increased are you allowed to modify your bed rest? I now need to get a recliner chair... Awesome idea!
Radio - I'm going to have to google that, I can't imagine where the stitches are! It makes me feel better to know there is some c-section knowledge on here too 
Tracy - right, so you were well and truly operated on along the way! When you had c-section did they cut the muscles or part them? I've heard they can do that and it helps recovery time... I don't know what I'll get to do at this stage, on says babies have milestones to meet before they are eligible for vaginal delivery... The flora idea sounds cool though, what about faecal matter? I've read that's also important (eew I know lol)
Littlekind - great you are going in again so soon, it helps keep the stress down at this stage...
Adie - hehehe I can't wait to hear how gentle kind adie goes all woop arse on the annoying workmates  let the hormones flow! When's your next appt 16weeks? And are you back to Ob or staying with MFM?
Toothfairytobe - how's work, exhaustion and appetite going? Hope all are improving! You must be getting closer to the second trimester too!
Alivewithyou - ouch on the growing pains! Hope everything has almost caught up and you get a few days breather!
Mountain mama - how's the cramping? 
Monkey - what's little girl up to these days? Oh and any advice about what you're not using for us first timers?
Sourire - ditto on monkey's comment, I bet Lilliana does cute stuff all the time 
Afm - for laughs more weird dreams, my ex's my sisters ex's helping me sort a mound of fabric... At least I'm faithful in my dreams lol, I always tell them I'm pg with twins and happy with dh - regardless of any proposition! Any other crazy ones?


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@tracyamber - You're welcome in the DDC, but it seems pretty slow and boring to me! I think you can throw yourself a shower. I don't see why not. If the lady was really concerned about it, she could just do all the planning, invites, etc and then just write it up that it's from her mom. Then, at the last minute, mom isn't well enough to make it. Babies need alot of stuff and most people don't mind buying for a new baby.

Also, I'll be having a c section, too. With 2 prior C sections and all of B's troubles, we'll be having a repeat C.


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

PS - You guys haven't seen how huge I am lately. I can't imagine getting 5 weeks bigger!


----------



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

Welcome Radiowave. How exciting. I had an elective c-section with my first. It went well, and I healed wonderfully. Make the best of it and you will have a good experience. That said I hope for a natural child birth this time around. 

AFM. I went to the doctor today. She is really optimistic for the most part. She is calling an OB to see if I should go on progesterone just to be cautious. She said because the pain isnt increasing over time I should be fine. It just sort of comes and goes.She asked if I was nauseous and when I told her not really she said she liked morning sickness because it was a good sign of things going good, but not to worry about it. I told I didnt have it with my daughter and she said its probably just the way I am. I was queasy for a few days but it seems completely gone today. She also figures my DD is July 1st. I have my 1st ultrasound on the 20th at 8 weeks. ETA: She is very supportive of me giving birth. I was so happy to hear it.


----------



## LittleKind (Feb 25, 2011)

tracy I didn't know anything about flora being important. isn't it amazing how this all works? I almost had a c section with my son, but finally squeezed him out. It was harrowing for a while. 


xerxella, sounds like time for a picture. I am amazed by your ticker. You've made it so far.


AFM I threw up like 5 times today - on my way to work and once I arrived, so I got other teachers to cover my class during their off periods and went home. I am going to have to tell them at work because I am so sick and tired and mentally useless. truly! 
Also I am a bad mom because there is a sign up at my son's school that a kid has chicken pox and any student with a sore cannot attend school for 10 days...and my first thought was "man... I sure would like to be home for 10 days." Which, of course, means I am awful because my son would have to get pox for that to happen. But if he got just like one or two spots and didn't feel sick and needed to be off school, well, worse things could happen. I would like to arrange some sub days during the next few weeks so I can get some rest, but it is impossible to know which days I will need it and which will be mostly fine.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@LittleKind I would just write up some good lesson plans( maybe review so you don't really have to check it) for three days( but do it this week) then next week call in for a substitute like on Wednesday and have the weekend off too. I'm bad I know. I'm sure you have personal and sick days left @chuord no poo! I won't go that far... Lol


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Omg littlekind - I didn't throw up once, just felt awful and needed sleep - listen to Tracy! You are in no state to be working...


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

FYI I have 21 endometrin vaginal inserts 100 mg progesterone,USP. Never opened. They are from my last cycle. It's worth at least $125 as my insurance would not even cover these for me. I'm not sure if anyone needs them but pm me if you are interested and want me to send them to you.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## radiowave (Jun 29, 2007)

@tracyamber where are you? I am going to have to keep taking progesterone for about another month, and I'd be just as happy to buy it from you than from pharmacy.
My previous full term birth was vaginal. I'm thinking about skin to skin, no bathing for first few hours, no sedating or amnesiac drugs&#8230; I know that babies born via c-section are more likely to have breathing problems, so immediate skin to skin isn't always possible. 
I had my second beta today and it was high enough that they said I didn't need to do another one, but instead will have an ultrasound on Thursday. And I made my appointment with the midwives group I hope to use (they work with obs.) It is starting to feel more real!


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Congrats Radiowave! That is a really good review  can't wait till your scan!


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

Ahhhhh. DH dragged the recliner upstairs. (I'm using a room upstairs as my day room with TV, mini fridge, couch and now recliner).


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@radiowave - yeah for a good beta. Thursday seems so close!!!!!


----------



## Sourire (May 4, 2009)

Tracy - I planned my own baby shower because all my family lives too far and I don't have any close friends so there wasn't anyone to plan one for me. I felt a bit weird about it but there was no way I was going to miss out on having a baby shower after all those years of TTC, I wanted to celebrate how lucky I was to be pregnant.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@radiowave I'll pm but I won't let you pay me. We have all been on this journey too long and it's an expensive one mama!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@Xerxella I wish I had a recliner!!!!!! Now you are the most comfortable right????

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@Sourire I almost did not get a shower for my first and then someone stepped up last minute. I was worried as I had been to so many and wanted one. The other day I asked this woman when she was due( her 4 th baby) and she said" next week and I haven't even had a shower yet!" And I thought does one get more than one shower?? We don't need anything but I'd love to just have a little party with other mamas ya know?? With the kids playing in another room on a Saturday morning with fake mimosas . That's what I'm thinking about 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@tracyamber - I've heard of some women having a "sprinkle" which is just what you're describing. Usually it's when there's a big gap between kids ages or a different gender or just for fun. . The recliner is nice! It just really pushes the weight of the uterus a different way and gives one spot a break. My abdomen is actually soft when I'm reclining. It's nice.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@Xerxella OMG!! I just looked up the definition. I do want a sprinkle!! I've never heard of it... And guess what?? I love sprinkles. I gotta plan this I'm so happy eek!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## adiejan (Mar 3, 2013)

Xerxella said:


> Ahhhhh. DH dragged the recliner upstairs. (I'm using a room upstairs as my day room with TV, mini fridge, couch and now recliner).
> 
> View attachment 9178


Instead of a "man cave" it can be your "womb room"


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

@Xerxella - Winning! Sounds like you have an awesome setup worked out. I bet it feels so nice to be comfy! Your DH deserves some points for lugging it up the stairs for you! Congrats on your mid-milestone!

@chuord - Unfortunately it's more the irritable uterus that's restricting my activity at this stage, so no changes to the "bedrest" situation. Good on you for staying faithful in your dreams!

@tracyamber - You should definitely have a sprinkle. And Mimosas. Sounds like you have a loose birth plan worked out. I would never have thought about the sedative/etc drugs - thanks for mentioning it. I also stalk the January (and December) DDCs.

@adiejan - I think of you too, even when you don't update! :love

*AFM*: I've thought for basically my whole life that I would need a section, and I'd totally come to terms with it. However, my doctor mentioned a while ago that a natural birth might be on the cards. I understand it to be more beneficial (in some cases) for a preemie, because labour can help to kick their lungs into gear. However, one of the catches with a uterine abnormality is the high risk of breech presentation. They often simply don't have the room to turn, which makes the section chances pretty high. At any rate, I will do whatever's best for baby, but I would prefer that there just be a single option for me to prepare for. I'm quite the control freak, and the idea of not knowing until the last minute which way it might go really freaks me out.


----------



## kewpie80 (Nov 24, 2010)

Heading in the L&D now. Things are likely fine, but some weird stuff is going on. I'll update when I can, but prayers and good thoughts are welcome.


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

kewpie80 said:


> Heading in the L&D now. Things are likely fine, but some weird stuff is going on. I'll update when I can, but prayers and good thoughts are welcome.


Thinking of you! Will watch for updates.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Sending prayers kewpie xx


----------



## kewpie80 (Nov 24, 2010)

All is well. I felt like something was bulging into my vagina for the entire evening. I started to worry about prolapsed cord or bulging waters. I had what could have been leaking water as well. Turned out to be weak bladder while getting kicked (lovely) and over tired pelvic floor muscles letting things hang low and feeling like something was falling out. I'm shut up like fort Knox, however so I'm going to try to squeeze in some sleep before my fetal echo in the morning bright and early. It's almost 3am here now.


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

Pleased to hear it. Get some rest and good luck for tomorrow.


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@kewpie80 - I'm glad everything is good. Hugs to you. Hopefully you're sleeping now. 
@Milk8shake - How's bubs laying now? I hope he turns head down for you. I'd have a plan either way. I never had a plan for a c section with either kid and one turned out well anyways and one did not. 
@adiejan - Ha! I like it. DH will raise his eyebrows when I start calling it my womb room. I've been calling it my gestational incarceration cell. 
@tracyamber - Woohoo!!!! That's awesome. Sprinkles are fun.


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

Glad everything is okay, kewpie. 

Tracyamber, a few people gave me a surprise sprinkle the other day (about 6 total guests, and about half of those gave diapers and wipes only, lol). After the baby has been here a while, I'd also like to get together with the ladies and do a "Sip and see," sort of like a little tea party thing where we can just all hang out and talk and meet the little guy more.  So that's another option as well.


----------



## kewpie80 (Nov 24, 2010)

Xerxella - Just wanted to quickly post this before I head in to the hospital this morning. When my son was diagnosed with cancer when he was 2 weeks old, I scoured the internet for positive stories about his diagnosis. I have no idea if you are the same. If you are, I thought you'd like to see this video http://sfglobe.com/?id=17391&src=home_feed

To warn you, it's got a lot of God talk in it. If that would annoy you or if you'd rather just not see it, please skip it. You won't hurt my feelings and you don't even need to tell me if you watched it or not. I just saw it and thought of you.


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@kewpie80 - I'm on a fetal hydrops Facebook group and someone had posted it there and I didn't watch it. Then a friend told me about it this morning and I didn't watch it. And, when you posted it this morning.... Well. I guess I'm supposed to watch it. It made me cry. My guys heart looks good. They don't think that's the cause of his hydrops.

But, I asked god to save my son today. I've asked god to save my baby before and the answers either no or there's no one there listening anyways. But, I guess it doesn't hurt to ask.


----------



## adiejan (Mar 3, 2013)

@kewpie80- I hope you're doing alright! How scary! I will send lots of positive energy your way mama.

@Xerxella- I like the gestational incarceration cell too. That is really probably what it feels like...ughh. So this is a stupid question but when you are on bed rest does that mean no getting up unless you're going to the bathroom or something? I have to say you and @Milk8shake are definitely tough cookies.

Good luck everyone who has an appointment tomorrow!

I am on my way to Disney World right now...up in the air in fact. It is the food and wine festival while I'm there. My two favorite things food AND wine...so I guess I'll get to do the food thing and smell the wine haha.


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Oh, I went to the festival last year, Adie! Food was yummy. I don't drink, so I don't know about the wine. That was my first time ever to Disney World, and first time away from my son overnight. (He was 14 months then.) Hoping to either go back or go on a cruise around this time next year. Probably our first trip away from the new baby. (Incidentally, Milk, I'm in the could-not-possibly-leave-my-baby camp on the concert issue, at least with my first. I didn't have a choice with him, though, because he couldn't take a bottle.)

That video made me cry, too.


----------



## adiejan (Mar 3, 2013)

Xerxella said:


> @kewpie80 - I'm on a fetal hydrops Facebook group and someone had posted it there and I didn't watch it. Then a friend told me about it this morning and I didn't watch it. And, when you posted it this morning.... Well. I guess I'm supposed to watch it. It made me cry. My guys heart looks good. They don't think that's the cause of his hydrops.
> 
> But, I asked god to save my son today. I've asked god to save my baby before and the answers either no or there's no one there listening anyways. But, I guess it doesn't hurt to ask.


Well...I am officially crying on a plane full of strangers. @Xerxella- what you said truly, truly, breaks my heart. I know there is nothing I can say. I just want you to know I am sorry for this hell you are going through. You are an amazing woman.


----------



## kewpie80 (Nov 24, 2010)

Xerxella said:


> @kewpie80 - I'm on a fetal hydrops Facebook group and someone had posted it there and I didn't watch it. Then a friend told me about it this morning and I didn't watch it. And, when you posted it this morning.... Well. I guess I'm supposed to watch it. It made me cry. My guys heart looks good. They don't think that's the cause of his hydrops.
> 
> But, I asked god to save my son today. I've asked god to save my baby before and the answers either no or there's no one there listening anyways. But, I guess it doesn't hurt to ask.


With my second child, I pleaded with God to save him as well. The answer was no and he passed. It's never easy, but you're right, it never hurts to ask.


----------



## kewpie80 (Nov 24, 2010)

I just got back from the fetal echo. Dr saw no evidence of the VSD and said it’s either healed on its own, or there never was one. He did say there still could be a tiny one since the baby’s heart is the size of a thumb nail right now and blowing up the image pixilates everything, but he would definitely see a large one, so surgery is 100% ruled out and a tiny one will resolve and be a non-issue.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

I still have that progesterone ( from my last cycle end of July) if anyone needs it. No charge I'd just send it to you, trying to clear things away from our move and welcoming baby so.... Let me know.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Kewpie - woohoo! That makes all the trauma of a L & D visit worthwhile! So happy it's no longer a major issue. 
I'm not watching the video - I'll get too emotional and be down for days by the sounds...
Xerxella - regardless of the name that place looks as comfy as it could, if you have to be on bed rest why not be surrounded by good stuff.
Adie - you get Internet on the plane? And have a fun trip, hope you get through without serious injury to roommate 
Tracy - we didn't have hens / bachelor parties either, partly cos I didn't trust my friends with it  for a baby shower most of my friends are interstate... I've never thought about it, maybe I should think a bit.
Monkey - impressive you're planning a holiday already!
All the c - section mamas, thanks for sharing that makes me feel more accepting either way! The birth part is scariest for me (although I'm sure I'll want them out by then!) I've never done it, slowly watching tv docos and listening to you ladies is taking away the terror.
Milk - I'm totally a control freak too, in trying to relax a bit, but one thing I said to the Ob is I'd like to go into it having one or the other, no surprise changes halfway. Tracy thanks for the advice re nausea treatment - that's another fear. I didn't know they could do sedation either? Although not ideal maybe a back up plan.
Radio, mountain, toothfairytobe, littlekind, sourire - hi there! 
Autumn - how are you doing?


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@chuord what does interstate mean?? Are your friends more inland than where you live?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Tracy - it's sorta hard to explain, we have 6 states and two territories (the same as your states, only more spread out) I live at one end of the country (Brisbane) and my friends are spread through Sydney, Melbourne, Adelaide and Tasmania lol... Like milk said flights are expensive so I wouldn't even suggest they come for a party. It's no big deal, I could scrape together half a dozen here if I wanted


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@chuord thanks for explaining. I want even sure if autocorrect changed what you were saying. Hey, if I lived there I'd come to your shower
I'm sure that lady from the pharmacy would come... Ha ha I'm so bad. Making my own self laugh

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Hehehe Tracy  you are on fire today... The idea of your 'sprinkle' still has you excited?


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@chuord I just remember when you posted that you said" hey I get it , you don't like me" I thought oh my gosh this journey makes us all wacky at times even to the people who deserve it.

I hope I did not offend you that I remembered this story. I thought it was funny and I'm currently just being light.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Lol Tracy - not at all  I remember it and laugh too! I've been back to that pharmacy only once, she remembered my name - made a point of using it lots lol, my full name that I don't answer to  do I chuckled more when I left.
I'm not that easily offended


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@kewpie80 - Woohoo for a good fetal echo!!!! That's awesome news.

@adiejan - I saw the food and wine festival and I totally want to go with DH. We just went to Disney in march with the kids and had a great time. 
@chuord - Truly the C section is about the easiest thing. The recovery for me was very quick and all I ever needed was a few ibuprofen. The only thing I'd make sure they do is as long as babies are stable then they should be in the recovery room with you. My son was and it was great. We just oohed and ahhed over him for the hour while the nurses made sure I recovered fine and we took lots of pictures an it was wonderful. With my dd, they whisked me away to recovery and my DH had the baby. They wouldn't bring her to me or anything. I was so mad I threatened to get up and go get here if they didn't bring her to me. The nurse didn't believe me until I sat up and swung my legs out of the bed, then she freaked out! I was going to go find my child if I had to crawl to her! So, just talk about the birth with your doc and how you want it to go and be prepared for adjustments in case they come early.

AFM - I passed the 3 hour GTT!!!! Woohoo! You have to have 2 numbers high of the 4 to fail and I only had one. At the 2 hour mark I was over by one measly point. So, it sounds like a pretty good pass. I'll just keep doing my high protein diet and stay away from the sugars (which is what I do anyways) and everything should be fine.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

All good news today, that is great!!!!!!!!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

@Xerxella- congrats on passing the test! That's one thing you can check off your list! That video made me sad. :Hug

@chuord, @tracyamber - I think Americans have trouble understanding just how far our states/capital cities are! When I was speaking with the US lab for the immune testing I did, they were like "it would be much better if you were able to do this in Sydney - can you drive there?" And I was like, "Well, it's a 12 hours drive, so, NO!"

@adiejan - sounds like so much fun! And I echo @chuord - you get internet midflight?? Regarding bedrest, @Xerxella is on a much stricter protocol than me. I'm doing "modified" bed rest, which means that I spend my time between the couch and the bed, but don't really do any chores/activity. I get up and make something to eat when I'm hungry, etc. I've become a _little _more lax with it since making the 24 week mark, but certainly not anything strenuous.

@monkeyscience - thanks for weighing in on baby/concert. Interesting that you don't drink. I have to say, as it gets much hotter here, the last couple of weekends, I have really felt like a cocktail.

@kewpie80 - that's amazing news. About time we got some good news around here. I'm beyond thrilled for you and your boy.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@Xerxella congrats on passing the test. Alright mama! @Kewpie I'm so happy about your baby!!! That must relieve a lot of stress! @Milk8shake and @chuord I just did not know what interstate meant. I get the concept of distance. When I lived in Latin America I had a friend send a package to San Jose, Costa Rica because I lived there but I lived in Monteverde. I was like what?? 5 hours away on a dirt road in a quad. Well, that was one package I did not receive... He just assumed same country, 5 minutes... Lol
Afm I think I'm getting a little excited about this baby coming. I have three photos for you. 1)is the diaper table I got yesterday. 2) the credenza I'm trying to set up with clothes and such 3) messy room still as my toddler has decided to revisit his blocks he use to play with. He was never really that interested in them before but now at 3 he can do all kinds of things with them like stack them up in towers and roll the yoga ball over them kinda like bowling.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

@tracyamber - that looks like a really cool room (and furniture), I like the sloped ceiling!


----------



## LittleKind (Feb 25, 2011)

AAM remember how I said if my kid got chicken pox I would get to take time off work? Well, now I feel bad, because he's been running a fever all day with sore throat and I feel terrible for him. His dad stayed home with him today and will take off the rest of the week if he needs it. Next week I get to go to 2 days of meetings and be out of the classroom, so that should be enough rest/break to hold me over until thanksgiving break. I started taking zantac morning and night and that seems to be helping the nausea a lot.


Today a kid I also had in 2nd grade (7th now) was like, "remember when you were pregnant with your son and threw up in the classroom?" (it's true, I did) and then another kid was like, "IS that why you were sick yesterday?" and of course I was like erm...ug...some kind of virus is going around. Get back to work.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Xerxella - congrats!!!! So happy you passed! Re c section, it's sounding more reassuring all the time  dh has strict instructions to stay with me regardless (no one is stitching me up while I'm alone!) but maybe if the babies have to go so we here mum or my sister can go with them... I'll talk to the Ob.
Milk - your modified bed rest doesn't sound too different to my first trimester  lol I'm doing a few jobs now but lots of gentle. Re alcohol, I'm not a drinker either (about a glass or two a year) but I had a craving for coopers pale ale the other day (great beer) it's in the weather!
Tracy - so much action happening at your place! I need to make my list, I keep accidentally buying - I counted my receipt from the online clothing shop - 83 items! Ooops! (Been there yet milk?)
Today I just bough 216 newborn nappies...


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

@chuord - "Planning" is really to strong a word. Dreaming is more like it. Next May is our 5th anniversary, and we'd really like to do something then, but we're planning to meet up with some of my siblings in Yellowstone in June, so I don't think dh will be able to take off that much work all at once. Also, I'm from Texas - you can drive 12 hours and still be in the state! But Australia is an entire continent, so it's not surprising that cities are far apart! (Plus isn't the middle bit mostly empty anyway??) And WOW on 83 items.
@kewpie80 - Sorry for the scare this morning, but glad babies are staying in, and so happy for the good news on the VSD!
@Xerxella - Yay for your GTT! I'm glad for you to finally catch a break on something. I wouldn't think anything of that one point on one measurement. I was really afraid maybe I did have GD since I only passed my GTT because they used the less strict standard. But given that baby was under 8 lbs, I'm now sure that I didn't.
@Milk8shake - Trust me, if I drank, I would be a raging alcoholic. I have issues with moderation. Best for everyone I remain a teetotaler. Also, FWIW, I would quite possibly leave my daughter for a concert at this point, if I could have one of her grandmothers watch her. She does take a bottle, though.

I'm missing a few people, but time for baby's first real bath!


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

I must be the only one on thread who is a (more Aussie slang) p*sshead! I'm very much the "typical Aussie" in that fashion. 
In fact, I was totally hungover when I found out I was pregnant this time round. I had a massive night out with my brother before he went overseas. Many, many tequila shots. FWIW, I did have a negative HPT before partaking in this binge drinking extravaganza - the HPT the following day though - decidedly less negative.

@chuord - sounds like you've gone shopping mad!! Also, total opposite to me. If I have a section, and baby boy has to go to NICU, I want DH to go with him, no matter what. I'll fend for myself.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Milk - you are so unselfish  who knows I might change my mind...


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Yeah, I was going to say the same as Milk - I made sure dh knew that he was to stay with our baby, no matter what. He didn't even protest, which is pretty amazing given that one of his greatest fears in life is that I'll die in childbirth. Luckily, neither of our kiddos has needed to be away from us. (Baby Girl ultimately needed to be suctioned, but that was done in a warmer right by my bed.) This time, though, we did have a doula who would have stayed with me. Anyway, you have to do what makes you most comfortable!


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

Yep. I had DH under strict orders to stay with the baby. He did fine. I have a weird fear that they'll switch the babies somehow. (This is nearly impossible. I think they put the tags on the baby before they even cut the umbilical cord. And where would they get another newborn and why?). Anyways, it's my irrational fear. Getting sewed up is no big deal. Your still under the epidural, so you don't feel anything. And they're super quick.


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

Xerxella, I actually WAS nearly switched at birth back in the day. It was "baby feeding time" and they brought the wrong baby to my mom. She unwrapped that one and said, "Oh, hi. Who are you?" The nurses were all, "It's your baby." Um, no. lol. I know I went home with the right family though b/c I look just like my mom and act just like my dad, hah. Congrats on passing the three-hour test! 

Everyone else, I love hearing about all the preparations and seeing the rooms/furniture/shopping/etc.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

Like @Xerxella said it's pretty impossible. When they took my ds away from my chest for a second I made dh follow as they stitch me up. I had a spinal. No issues . This time we are just going to have them weight baby in our room. I have that luxury as I'm probably not going to have a premie like some of you all. And regarding the csection. I I took pain meds in the hospital, the first night of walking was hard but after that its just like any other kind of surgery, you just take it easy. @chuord 213 nappies???!!!!!! @Milk8shake thanks for the comment on the photos. We like that room as well. We have a 3 level home and the top level is a converted attic which makes things interesting at times. Our bedroom has the most interesting ceiling 

Toddler yelling...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

Milk8shake- I am totally a lush too. I love my wine or beer with clamato. (I just totally got a craving for beer and clamato just typing that) In fact I am pretty sure my family will think its weird that I am not drinking. I either plan to make fake drinks for myself or tell them I have stomach problems and am not drinking. My brother is coming next week and its going to be so hard to fool him, but I dont want to tell anyone till xmas. I think since we have been trying for so long, I just cant dedicate my life to living like a saint for the 2WW everytime, because I hardly believed it would ever work out anyway and we have been trying off an on for the last 5 years. 

AFM: I am feeling less doomed today, but the other day I was certain I would miscarry. I just cant wait to see that heartbeat so I know its there for sure. I just cant believe this is happening right now and I cant help but be skeptical.


----------



## Autumnlaughing (May 26, 2008)

I know I'm late, but Kewpie, I'm so glad everyone is OK!

& Xerxella - yay for the good GTT! 

I'm really hoping that none of you have your babies before I have mine! I assume you all understand that I have your best intentions at heart + it's not just that I want to snag all the attention 

I haven't actually discussed with Dh what would happen in the event that me and the baby have to be separated.. honestly, if he'd rather be with me, I don't trust him to keep eyes on her if we do. My "birth plan" is really so up in the air! I mean, if we're home, it's pretty simple, but I really ought to start having these conversations, I guess! (I think I did make it clear that in the event of an emergency C, I wanted two layers of stitching.  Talk about random!)

I didn't drink much at all until a few years ago - I'm allergic to beer, wine + gin, and have alcoholism in the family (Irish + Finnish, go figure..). We finally figured out that I can have most distilled things just fine, but I craved beer like crazy though the first two trimesters!! Or margaritas... 

My good news for the week is that my GBS test came back negative. Not a huge deal, but I think the retrieval IV traumatized me more than any other medical bit, and so I was really nervous about having to make a decision about GBS and risk. The not so good news is that my throat is sore today, and my nose is starting to be runny. I have a (not very complete) list of about 30 things I wanted to complete this weekend, and trying like heck to get healthy before I give birth wasn't on there! (my usual cold remedy of getting my body temp up + drinking lots of tea (mostly to increase body temp) and a little whiskey now and then to kill any germs in my throat is pretty much out...)


----------



## iixivboots (Apr 11, 2008)

@chuord, I am with you. I know early bonding is important but I don't think if babies need nicu time they are going to be aware of Dad there. I felt so vulnerable after the birth of my son I would not want to be left alone. That said, my awesome l&d nurse went off shift... If she had been able to stay I might have been OK without DH.

So happy to hear about good GD test, @Xerxella. My one hour is next week.

Also Kewpie, wonderful news about your twin's heart. What a relief.

I went to the chiropractor again today and I'm pretty sore. It really helped last time though. My parents are coming tomorrow for a week and I'm so relieved. Also today is my first day with my hired mother's helper. 65 year old grandma of twins, hoping it works out.


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

@Autumnlaughing - Yay for GBS negative! I was also relieved that I didn't have to worry about weighing pros and cons of treatment, or having to have an IV I didn't want. They surprised me at L&D by telling me they wanted to draw blood when I first got there. I'd never heard that from anyone before. Lucky for them, they wanted to check my hemoglobin levels, which I was curious about, so I didn't argue. Lucky for me, I was way too busy dealing with contractions to really even notice the blood draw. (I'm a hard stick, and I hate needles!) Also, I kept waking up because it hurt to cough the day I went into labor. Thankfully (and somewhat miraculously), I ended up feeling better by the time she was born. I hope you feel better, too! How are your knees doing? Have they recovered yet?

Boots - How often will your helper be coming? I hope she fits well with your family - having some backup is really nice. (Still missing my mom/MIL!)


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

And everyone - I've got over my belief that death would be easier than child birth, but I'm probably as irrational as your dh (monkey) 😳 the idea of lying awake while someone stitches me up is like being in my own horror movie - not the pain but the sensation... However I got to a point where I did my own injections so anything is possible. I'll just hook into everyone's bravery on here 
Xerxella - it's good to know that everyone has fears, even different ones, makes me feel more normal!
Tracy - if I cope really well with everything I'll move to cloth nappies after newborn - given I've never changed one as an adult and there'll be around 24 changes a day between the two I'm starting with disposables... My mum will be a major support and she is a practical person - lol if I added nappy washing she's do it but I'm sure there are better things for her to do to start with  anytime you want to show us pics of your house I'm there  you won me at the views!
Mountain mama - tell your family you damaged your stomach lining a little drinking 'caprioshkas' (they're straight vodka and line cordial/juice over ice) I actually did that and had to take Zantac for 12 months - they are freakin delicious though (yes I did bar/gaming work while a student and was also a boozer  ) can't wait till you ultrasound and you get that heartbeat, it's a tear jerking moment!
Autumn laughing - what is the GBS?and congrats on passing! Re the cold, 'sambucol' which is essentially black elderberry concentrate - it's safe to use while pg (I have) for me I take it 3-4 days when I feel the tickle and no cold has taken hold of me when I use it... Dh will get the same cold, refuse the whacky 'natural' treatment and get sick for weeks (he's a good control for it working lol) I actual get it at the pharmacy.
Afm - 16 weeks today! I'm going with 4 week milestones so my next is 20 and then viability! Feeling happy!


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Chuord - Just have them vaginally and don't tear significantly, et voila! birth without stitches! Because you're totally in control of all that, right?  I'm currently testing out elderberry as a preventative with my son -so far, he hasn't gotten Daddy's horrible cold.

Oh, and GBS = Group B strep


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Lol monkey!!! Add to that two perfectly developed but only 6lb babies 😜


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

@tracyamber - I love the idea of an attic. I'm very pleased to have a single storey house at the moment though. I couldn't cope with stairs.

@MountainMamaGC - I've been far from a saint. With respect to those who have mentioned alcoholism, I've definitely used alcohol as a coping tool through the last few years. I've never gotten to a point where I thought it was unhealthy or risky though. At any rate, my office is quite social, and everyone knows I like to drink. I did "fake drinks" on a number of occasions and got away with it. Ultimately, my lack of drinking is what got me outed at work though.

@Autumnlaughing - hope that you make a quick recoevery. Good news about the GBS.

@iixivboots - I'll be doing my GTT next week too. I'm glad that you have some help happening and parents coming. I'm sure that will make things feel a bit easier for you!

@monkeyscience - how did the bath go?

@chuord - congrats on 16 weeks! Very exciting. We've got a stash of disposables too, but I hope to mainly use cloth. The logistics of nappy changes with twins makes me glad you will have help from your Mum! Hospitals can be scary places. I have to say that I'm far more scared of having this baby since watching episodes of "The Midwives" and similar shows. That was a stupid idea, and I don't recommend it. I used to be so, so scared of feeling pain (being awake) whilst under a general, but I'm kind of an old hand at medical procedures now :thumb


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks Milk! So many of you have had so many procedures, and cope so well! Ivf was my first general. Right now I'm so jealous of your one story house too ;P


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

@chuord - Well, I didn't need stitches with my nearly 8 lb baby, even though I tore. Lots of people I know deliver big babies without tearing, but my pushing phase has been so intense with both of mine I didn't have time to stretch. Also, I've never been under general anesthesia, if it makes you feel better. Just IV sedation for oral surgery a couple of times. In fact, until this baby, I hadn't been a hospital patient since I was 5.
@Milk8shake - Well, she didn't cry, really. Just looked upset and cold most of the time. It was actually a bit more of a shower than a bath, since we ended up with the tub in the sink, using the sprayer. We never had a baby tub with our first, so that's also new. We had a big garden tub and he and I took baths together till he was old enough to sit up. How is your dh coping, btw?


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@chuord - Congrats on 16 weeks!!!! Everyone is just chugging along these days! :lol
@Milk8shake - The good thing about the epidural is that you are awake so of you feel anything you can just tell them. 

:wave Hey all!!! I'm finally reaching the large and uncomfortable phase. All.the.time. It hurts. No matter which way I lay/sit/be something hurts.


----------



## Sourire (May 4, 2009)

I was separated from my baby for about an hour during and after my C-section (longest hour of my life!) and I asked DH to go with the baby. I'm glad I did because even though I specifically refused the erythromycin eye ointment on my birth plan, apparently they don't give your birth plan to the nurses who take care of the babies so if DH hadn't been there they would have given the baby antibiotics against my wishes.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Xerxella - how are you managing with the stairs? Are you permanently upstairs?
Monkey - as reassuring as that was, I'm just feeling ouch for your poor bits!
Sourire - hmmm that's a really good point, I guess I'll have to think that stuff through when I'm closer.
Today's belly pic lol I'm starting to look pg... Alivewithyou - today I'm having one of those growth days where everything feels tight... How are you doing?


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Well, they appreciate your sympathy, but they are okay, really!  My lady parts recovered so much faster this time than last time, though I honestly think the tearing was somewhat similar. Last time, I had stitches and they didn't dissolve, and sitting was agony until I had them pulled out at 4 weeks PP. This time, the doc said she could stitch me, but that it would probably heal just as well without. Seems to have been true! Soreness was all gone by 2 weeks out, tops.


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@chuord - I'm basically permanently upstairs. I come down for doc appointments, but that's it. I really hate being this weak, but it's hard going up one flight of stairs these days. The lack of exercise and the joint soreness and the extra weight don't help matters!


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Wow Xerxella - I hope you're journaling this, one day those babies will appreciate what you did for them!


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@chuord congrats on being 16 weeks and you definitely have a cute belly bump!!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kewpie80 (Nov 24, 2010)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152689413013324



This made me lol. This is a cute american/aussie couple who run through a list of differences in terms. Rubber made me giggle. For us, that means condom. They did forget one, though. Fanny. I guess that means vulva or vagina in Aussie, but here, that means butt. So, my mom would often tell me to sit down on my fanny when I was a kid, but that would mean something rather different there. :grin:


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

LOL, Kewpie! This seems like an appropriate time for me to bring up the concept of "rooting"! Let me tell you, it has a _very_ different meaning in Oz. I constantly see "rooting for you" comments on MDC. It does not translate well! :rotflmao


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

That video was very informative. That explains why a couple of you don't understand what I'm saying*sarcasm*. So today I got petro and went to a bakery a bought a biscuit! Thanks for finding this @ kewpie80. It is very funny and made m laugh


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Lol @Milk8shake...that reminds me of last summer. The professional baseball team in my city had some billboards and some giant signs on their stadium with pictures of players and the slogan, "Root! Root! Root!" And every time I saw them, all I could think of was how babies root for milk, and how those guys were way too old to breastfeed!

AFM, I had it reconfirmed for me that leaving the house with two is insane. Things actually went decently, but only just. Baby had the biggest poosplosion of her brief life while were at the library. Cloth diapers have their ups and downs, but I will say I have NEVER had a cloth diaper allow poop to blow up the baby's back like this and countless others disposables have done!


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Love the video, although I think he slightly warped a couple... Crisps are an English thing, we always called them hot chips (French fries - well actually we have those hot chips are thicker) and cold chips! Lol even worse!
Then you can start with the occa slang 'dog n bone' is telephone - but that's more of a tradie (tradesman) type language...
Hehehe I know milk re rooting! Then there's the fact fanny means vagina here, and yet some people name their kid that wth?
Oh and do you ladies get 'mullet' hair do's over there? Hehehe 
Omg wearing my maternity shorts for the first time, I feel so less squished with the softer elastic! Der! Sometimes I'm a bit slow on the realisation of what was causing the discomfort!


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Kewpie - didn't you say you'd do another belly pic around 24 weeks? Or was it 26? Either way any time soon!
Omg monkey  that sounds like an eventful trip! She was obviously saving it up.


----------



## kewpie80 (Nov 24, 2010)

yep, at 26. So, this week sometime. And yup, some name their kid Fannie, but it's with an "ie." It's an old name, though. Usually not heard of unless you're reading history or about the author, Fannie Flagg.

And then there's fanny pack, which I'm sure brings a whole new set of uncomfortableness for Aussies. Thankfully, they mostly disappeared in the late 90's.


----------



## adiejan (Mar 3, 2013)

All of this talk about the differences in terms has me cracking up. I had no idea about the Fanny thing...bahaha I just laughed typing that! Also, thank you all for making me think a little bit more about what will happen when I have these babies. I am thinking I'll have DH go with them.

@Milk8shake- I was also quite the "social" drinker. I love me some wine. It was obvious to my friends that I play drunko bunco with (a monthly dice game). Although, I did use the excuse that it was because of fertility stuff...not really a lie. It sure was odd being sober at my conference this week. I usually shut down the bar ha ha.

@chuord- I love your belly pic. You look so little to me. I feel like a giant already! Maybe one day I will work up the courage to post a pic. You can't get internet on flights? You have to pay for it here but DH travels so much that he has a pass. I'm writing as I fly again 

@Xerxella- I am sorry you are sequestered to your upstairs. I'm sure it feels pretty cagey. When you talk about the feeling of moving now it kind of freaks me out for the future.

@kewpie80-I can't wait to see an new belly pic. I am so glad to hear that the little one has a healing heart!

@LittleKind- How are you? Did you have an appointment or did I make that up.

I had my first (surprise) baby shower today. It was so sweet, some of the ladies I have made friends with through my conferences threw me a shower complete with Pluto and Goofy! I was so tired this morning I was trying to back out of breakfast and they had to spill the beans to get my stubborn fanny  (and I mean butt) there! It was so sweet, generous and unexpected. Now I am just excited to get home to my comfy bed and pregnancy pillow...oh and my sweet DH and puppy too! OH and excitement for the week I was sitting in the hotel lobby and I felt the babies playing jungle gym!!! I took a pic of the chair I was sitting in...oh so sentimental.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Kewpie - we call them 'bum bags' and yes thank goodness they are out of fashion! When you guys call them fanny packs and wear them at the front it's just too funny!
Adie - thanks! I'd love to see where your baby bump is at! Those ladies are so sweet, nice surprise! Do did you stay calm with room mate?
Afm - check up in about 16hrs, nothing exciting just routine - I'm hoping I get to confirm sex though...
How's everyone?


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

"Fanny" reminds me of reading Enid Blyton books as a kid. On a whim, I Googled it and discovered that Fanny has been re-named Frannie!

Speaking of names, @Xerxella - any progress on names for your two?

@chuord - Loving the bump shot! Very excited for you to confirm the sexes! Hope it doesn't fuel your shopping habit too much when you do! We found out at 16 weeks - it was very obvious.

@adiejan - Oh, I'm so glad not to be the only drinker :love I haven't felt like drinking at all this pregnancy, until about two weeks ago. It's definitely to do with the weather here. Love that you had a surprise shower, and love even more that you photographed a chair!!

So, I asked DH the other night - if we're put in a situation where I'm going to give birth vaginally, does he think I could do it without pain relief? His reply was a resounding "hell, no". Gee, thanks for having my back! He did say that he thinks _he_ would need pain relief to watch me do it, so I wonder if it's more his issue than mine :eyesroll Also, it looks as though I'm getting a baby shower too. BFF is organising it for the first week of December, at which point I will (hopefully) be 30 weeks! At first, I was really averse to the idea, but I'm coming around to it.

By the way, thanks for asking after DH @monkeyscience. It's been a long, hard week, but did have the opportunity to put together some words that another cousin read at the memorial for him, so I think that helped.


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@chuord - I'll be stalking your checkup I'm about 12 hours!! I'm excited for you to confirm the genders, too. 
@Milk8shake - I'm glad you're getting a shower. They really are alot of fun. And it's all this stuff you need anyways. As for us and names, we're thinking of Rooting and Fanny. Lol. Yeah, we've really got nothing but a list. DH really said if you want to name him Gus, we can do whatever you want, but it's really not his favorite name. Matthew and Kenneth are rising to the top for A. William and Joseph are strong contenders for B. But, we change our mind daily. PS - Hugs to your hubby.

AFM - Still here, but it's getting rougher everyday. I'm huge and I hurt. I broke down and took my first pain meds of the pregnancy. I'll be glad when Tuesday gets here. I'll be 30 weeks and I'll get a peek at how everybody's doing.


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Jealous of the Aussie summer! Weather app says we're having our first snow of the season. Haven't gotten brave enough to look outside yet.

Good luck with your appointment, chuord!

Milk -  to your dh's thoughts on labor. I find that men, in general, seem far less likely to be on board with a drug-free delivery. I think part of that has to do with them hating to see us in pain and not being able to "fix" it for us. I'm so excited for you to be at a point where that's even a discussion worth having, though! And ditto for the baby shower. You definitely deserve a celebration. I'm glad your dh was able to find a way to participate in the memorial service, even if he couldn't be there. It's hard not to have that chance to say goodbye and to be with other family members. I couldn't make it to a very difficult funeral this summer (for members of my SIL's family), and it was hard.

X - Almost 30 weeks! That's another awesome milestone. I'm anxious for you to get a peek at your boys, too. I'm sorry you're so uncomfortable. I think I'd be going nuts with the confinement and lack of exercise - and I'm not even that in to exercise. Are you guys getting pummeled by this arctic blast, too?

Hi to everyone else - will try to write more later, really need to get ready for church now!


----------



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

My DH wants me to have another c-section. In his mind its easier and safer even though I explain that statistically its not safer especially if its not the first one. I think he just doesnt want to see me in pain. The thing is that he doesnt have to. I am open to him not being there and just having my doula there. I wouldnt even be mad because I dont want someone there who is going to be afraid when shit gets real.


----------



## toothfairy2be (Nov 16, 2010)

It is so interesting to hear everyones perspectives on the actual birth experience. I would want my husband to go with the babies. I am with @Sourire that I don't want any antibiotics (or vaccines given at the hospital) so he will not be leaving their sides. All this actually makes me less afraid of a c-section. I know with twins the likelihood of a c-section his probably pretty high. I am still going to prepare with hypnobabies so that if the opportunity for natural childbirth is there I am prepared.

It is so hard to keep up with personals. Every time I read up there are like 20 posts and by the time I get to my laptop its all so jumbled in my mind.

Tomorrow is 11 weeks. I have never made it to 11 weeks before. My pants don't fit (luckily I wear black yoga pants to work) and I have a little pot belly. Every day I analyze whether it is bigger or smaller and worry that it is smaller and my babies aren't growing. I'm pretty sure it hasn't changed anyway except that at the beginning of the week I could suck it in and now for the most part I can't suck it in. Not much else here&#8230; my urine test showed group B strep and glucose but they let me put off the glucose test until 14w because of the nausea. Also I now have diclegis and Zofran so for most of the time I feel okay. I still can't eat very much but I've been almost a week puke free, so yay!


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

@toothfairy2be - I'm so freaking excited for you. :joy:joy:joy:joy:joy
It's so weird for me to hit milestones that I never imagined, so I think I can understand how you must feel.

@chuord ; - waiting on your update!


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Toothfairytobe - congrats on your milestone! That is great! E will need to see a belly pic soon 
Quick update ( I went for yum cha afterwards so sorry it's delayed)
All still 'perfect' obs word not mine, measuring a little ahead... No news on sex - we have one boy and still one mysterious baby that doesn't wasn't to share lol! They were moving heaps, like full on acrobatics lol. I've put on 800gms which is good - but I feel way bigger lol.
Thanks for the support as always xxx I was just so happy to see both well


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@chuord oh glad good news... I've been waiting. So happy for you!!!!!! @ToothFairy glad you have not puked in a week. Happy 11'weeks!! @Xerxella wow I'm so impressed that you have made it this far after the doctors had the obnoxious prediction. You rock mama!!

Afm I'm tired and can't make all the personals so hello to everyone. @Sourire did you get that tagged in c-section forum about laboring before c-section? @radiowave had questions in there.

I'm doing okay. I hurt and realize I would not be good if I ever had chronic pain. Hope I never have to deal with that. Baby have been moving so much. I think I'm figuring out his sleep schedule at least for now. My stress these day is not being able to make frozen meals before the baby gets here. I can barley make our weekly meals. Today I made chicken noodle soup( came out yummy) and banana muffins and I'm wiped out. That's all..

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

Yay for a good scan Chuord! 
Sorry about the pain Tracy


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks Tracy and milk!
Tracy - be impressed you are making meals and muffins! I stoop to take out several times a week. Hugs on the pain, will they do anything with the fibroids when you deliver? Or just wait till everything has settled?
Xerxella - 30 weeks is awesome! Sounds like there's already a party going on with those babies - wishing you a few hours pain free rest! Let us know how tomorrow goes!
Milk - have we had a belly pic from you?
Boots - how are you? Hope all is well.
Monkey - getting closer 
Everyone - love to hear how you are!


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

TF2B - I had glucose in my urine several times in a row, but still passed my GD test, so there is hope! Yay for a new milestone for you. Grow babies grow!


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Chuord - Glad everything's looking good. Your LO can join the mystery baby club with Baby Yummy. I got so tired of explaining to people that no, we didn't know if it was a boy or a girl.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

I just read that naturallymo had her baby on the 4th(33 weeks)Sounds like he is still in the hospital but all is fine. I was browsing the December due date group title " admitted under toxemia" I can't link on tapatalk. Sorry maybe some of you want to offer support there??


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@monkeyscience - Since no one knows the gender, but me, we're still saying we don't know the gender. I've had people not understand that. One guy said, " Haven't you had prenatal care?!??!" "Um. Yes. But, you don't have to find out the gender you know..." He was still confused. 
@chuord - yeah on a great scan!!!! Good news. 
@tracyamber - I'm also impressed you're doing anything at all!!!! I don't even know what the kids have been living on. Whatever. They seem happy. (((Hugs)))) and sorry about the pain. I would also be a crappy long term sick person. It really is no fun. 
@toothfairy2be - Wow on 11 weeks!!!! That's just amazing. Things change slowly, but they will change. Bit by bit you're growing 2 lives inside of you!!!!! I'm so excited for you.

:wave and hey to everyone else


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

@tracyamber - thanks for letting us know about NaturallyMo, sounds like baby is doing very well, considering! Cooking wipes me out too, but I force myself to do it. For little boy's sake, and not mine, admittedly.

@Xerxella - damn, it must be so hard to be gender neutral when you speak about those babies! No, accidental "he", etc. For the current names, I vote Matthew and Joseph over Fanny and Rooting :rotflmao Also, it's almost 30 week time! Who would have thought?!

@monkeyscience - you would not be jealous of our weather today. It was so hot and sweaty. YUK. I think you're right about DH and labour. He is definitely a fixer - I know he feels so helpless sometimes, in this pregnancy and in the past. How are you coping with the new church duties?

@chuord - I'm a bit bummed about no news on the sexes, but based on this thread alone, it has GOT to be two boys. That's my guess, and I'm sticking to it. As long as you have an appetite - even for take out, it's a good thing! Better than no food :love

*AFM*: Sorry @chuord, but you're not likely to get any belly action from me. I look ridiculous. I have also developed bump envy. Here, my DDC, the apps on my phone - all these perfectly round basketball bumps. And then me, all lumpy and lopsided. It actually occurred to me the other night that if I get stretch marks (none yet), that they might be one sided, which would be even more ridiculous.

I'll jump on the "everything hurts" bandwagon. At this point, although I want little boy to cook as loooooooooooooong as possible, I honestly cannot fathom being pregnant for another 11 weeks. It does not seem humanly possible. As suggested by my physio, I've tried out the recliner sleeping. Our big recliner is way comfier than our bed, and I feel much better laying in it. However, it's a total nightmare for me to get in and out of. Would be far less of a problem if I didn't pee 8-10 times a night. On that note - seriously - why so much freaking peeing?


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

Yeah to @NaturallyMo ! I've been thinking of her. Tough road, but I'm glad baby is doing well. 
@Milk8shake - I'm totally lopsided, too. When I look straight down, my left side is inches higher than my right. It's because baby B is so big and he lying on top of baby A to the left. It's ridiculous. But, it doesn't show when I take a side shot. So, just try that. I bet a side shot in the mirror will look more even than you think.

Also, I kept it easy on myself. I've thought they were 2 boys from the beginning, so I've always referred to them as he. I told DH that whatever I found out, I would just keep referring to them as he to keep it simple. So, there's been no chance for a slip up. We even picked out girls names which were super easy. Evangeline for baby B and Elizabeth for baby A. Some how the girls names were super easy. Maybe because they don't matter!


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Milk - IT SNOWED YESTERDAY.And it's snowing more now. Trust me, I'm jealous. Heat may be icky, but I know how to deal with it. Bitter cold, especially with two kids - not so much. And every time I check the forecast for the week, they've revised the temperatures downward. They're now predicting zero or below (Fahrenheit!) as the low almost every day this week. (That's about -18C) Anyway. Church stuff is still really overwhelming. I'm still clueless as to what God thinks I'm bringing to the table in this position. I'm trying to just take things one task at a time. It's frustrating, because I spend a ton of time sitting on my butt, doing virtually nothing, but there's only so much multitasking possible while nursing. Ugh to the whole comfort vs mobility issue - getting up to pee was a nightmare when I was at my worst, painwise. But I usually only got up 2 or maybe 3 times a night. I was totally and completely done with being pregnant at 29 weeks. But I still made it nearly to 41 weeks. 

X - Luckily no one's been quite that dense with me. It was just annoying to explain that yes, we DID want to know the baby's sex, but he/she hadn't cooperated. It's like we were the first people on the planet with an uncooperative fetus. :eyeroll Even better, we DID find out at 20 weeks with my son, and when people asked, I'd say, "they tall me it's a boy," or something similar, and people would freak out and ask weren't we sure, etc. I would tell them ultrasounds aren't 100%, but we had no reason to think the tech was wrong. I don't know why that messed with people so much.

Tracy - thanks for the heads-up on Mo. And I agree - if you're cooking at all, you're doing well!


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Milk - I've got anatomy on dec 2nd so another chance then lol... They would not stay still! Re your bump, I was thinking the same as Xerxella - side on you'll just look pg, even if you don't share take some for you, you've waited so long for this. Besides at least your bump is unique 
I'm so dragging dh shopping for a recliner! I'm thinking it can be my feeding chair afterwards (I get seasick in the gliders)... Re the peeing obviously your bump is right on your bladder! 
Xerxella - after tomorrow's appointment are you going to treat yourself to something yummy or maybe a foot massage from dh? Something to celebrate this miracle milestone?
Monkey - milk is totally right, although the breeze tonight is perfect, today was too hot! We slept with AC on last night, which just feels wrong but at least you can sleep! I'm so jealous, what I wouldn't give for snow temps! Then I could eat hot comfort food - yum! Re church, if it's too much right now pass it on to someone else, we know you're amazing no need to try and be super mum 
Afm - in addition Ob said to me that gentle exercise (swimming, yoga - lol which I've never done before) are fine, no bungy jumps or mountain climbing... She added that from where the babies were at she was confident there was no longer a risk of miscarriage - big call! Great news lol but I want to throw salt over my shoulder and touch wood!


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

AAM - I worried guys. I've been having contractions all night and I'm feeling alot of pressure. (Like I have a poop RIGHT there, but there's nothing there). We're headed in to get checked out.


----------



## Sourire (May 4, 2009)

Tf - yay for 11 weeks!

X - excited that you're at 30 weeks!

Tracy - saw your tag but didn't have time to go read as I'm traveling right now. Will try to go later. 

Re: DHs who want to be able to "fix" labour pain: I did the Hypnobabies program and one part of that is practicing a hypnosis cue with your husband. I was a bit skeptical, and my DH even more so, but when I actually was in labour I was too flustered for my self hypnosis to work but when DH did his cue it immediately decreased my pain by 50%, I was pretty amazed. Note that I was only in early labour for 2 hours before my c-section so I don't know if it would have worked as well in active labour. But it's one way for husbands to help with pain relief.


----------



## Sourire (May 4, 2009)

X - we cross posted. Thinking of you.


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

@Xerxella - Thinking of you. Please keep us updated when you can.

Hi everyone. I know I am a terrible poster right now but I am keeping up with you all. I've been dealing with a lot of stomach pain so I've been trying to take it as easy as I possibly can. Baby is doing great though and is super active. 25 weeks on Wednesday.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@Xerxella are you going to the doctor??? Please keep us posted!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Really hoping it's nothing, Xerxella.  But if this is it, being nearly 30 weeks should give your kiddos a really good chance. (Baby A more than Baby B, I know.) I forgot, did they already have you do steroid shots for their lungs? Update us when you can - you know we'll be thinking of you.

Alive - Sorry you still aren't feeling good. Thanks for checking in, though!

Chuord - Unfortunately, my church responsibilities aren't something I volunteered for or would feel comfortable refusing. Fortunately, the other ladies I work with are way more together than me, and the president has told me to let her know if I need more time to just be a mom. I'm still in the process of figuring out the right balance between sacrifice and sanity. 

AFM, wish I could post pics from my phone - it is very snowy!


----------



## tinytina (Dec 11, 2006)

Reading along everyone, sorry no personals today. Fingers crossed for everyone. Hope everyone has a great Monday!


----------



## iixivboots (Apr 11, 2008)

Thinking of you, X! Hope it's a false alarm. 

Just popping in to say finally updated roster. Please @ mention me for any other changes.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

X - sending prayers and energy xxx like everyone just hoping you are all ok.
Sourire - that response to dh's cue sounds great! It's cool it worked!
Monkey - well if it's not optional at least the other ladies sound supportive 
Alivewithyou - hugs on the pain, huge growth spurt? Or digestive? Hope you get relief soon xxx
Tracy - hi  how's the nursery going?
Has anyone else had really painful hips lying on their side? It's driving me nuts... It more comfy to lie on the babies! Will get work done this week I hope!
Dh and Ob are getting along well (both young consultants) they discussed getting enough scan data at the anatomy scan to make 3d printer models of the babies - I don't know which one was more excited at the thought lol - so sad!


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

AAM - It's not good. I'm contracting regularly. They're going to try to stop them. If they can great. If not, it'll be a c section. It'll be a few days at least while they get another course of steroids on board and meds to stop the contractions and maybe magnesium if birth seems imminent. 

Keep us in your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

X - Praying for you all


----------



## pokeyac (Apr 1, 2011)

Sending prayers for you and your babies @Xerxella.:1praying
:Hug


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

Oh X, thinking of you and the boys!


----------



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

X- I hope those babies stay right where they're supposed to, but we have come so far in caring for preemies, I just hope and believe everything will be alright.


----------



## Autumnlaughing (May 26, 2008)

@xerxella - Eep! You've got my thoughts & prayers as well. If it helps, throw your birthing energy my way! I'll admit that I'm hoping for my throat thing to clear up, but that's nothing in comparison!

Someone else talked about achy hips - mine got better when I started using a folded pillow or two normal ones.


----------



## toothfairy2be (Nov 16, 2010)

Thinking of you and the boys @xerxella & sending prayers. You're in good hands. Xoxo


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@Xerxella
Thinking of you mama!! Please keep us posted okay?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

X- both babies took energy well, I also did you... You know I have to be optimistic, I'm hoping this scare is just cos baby b 'wants' those steroids to help him be ready for birth... Just remember you've done everything you can, let the hospital take care of you xxx


----------



## tinytina (Dec 11, 2006)

Prayers @Xerxella


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

The procardia seems to have slowed things down. We'll see what the night and tomorrow brings.

Thanks for all the thoughts and prayers. Thanks @chuord for the energy. I'm going to try to get some sleep and see how the night goes.


----------



## adiejan (Mar 3, 2013)

@Xerxella- sending lots of love, prayers, and positive energy your way!! Keep on growing and staying in little ones!!!


----------



## radiowave (Jun 29, 2007)

Thinking of you, X, and sending love and prayers! Are you staying in the hospital, or at home?

I haven't been on for a bit; was distracted by stupid family drama. I have to remember that the only way to deal with some people is to detach. 
I started spotting tonight, and feel nervous. Only 6 weeks today. I am not yet in the care of midwives/ob, so I am going to call the clinic in the morning. 

Hello, and good wishes, to everyone!

A


----------



## adiejan (Mar 3, 2013)

@radiowave-hugs! I hope everything is ok!


----------



## Tear78 (Nov 28, 2008)

X, I'm thinking of you and sending good thoughts for your boys! I'm glad they were able to slow things down. I'll be hoping they stay snuggled up inside for a long while yet! Huge huge hugs! <3


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Radio - just rest and take it easy until you can talk to the clinic... Light spotting can be normal, so try not to panic till they check you xxx


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

Praying for your babies, X, and hoping that the mag isn't too rough on you if you have to go on it. (If you do, two tips that helped me survive it were an ice pack on my IV site and having them seriously lower the temperature in the room.)


----------



## toothfairy2be (Nov 16, 2010)

Woke up bleeding again. Red. Back to the ER. Praying it's just the SCH but part of me always panics.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Toothfairytobe - I'm sure it is, but really glad you are just getting checked to make sure! Sending you hugs and energy too xxx


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@toothfairy2be - (((hugs))). :hug Hang in there. I hope it stops quickly and is just the last of the SCH clearing out. 
@radiowave - I hope it's nothing. Alot of people spot early on. I hope it clears up soon and the clinic can get you in tomorrow.

Wow. What a rotten start of the week around here!

AFM - Everything has calmed down. Babies are still sounding good and my contractions have gone away. Hurray. I'm hoping to go home later today, but it might not be until Wednesday. We'll wait and see.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Hugs radio!!!
Xerxella - great news so far, everything still crossed for you!


----------



## toothfairy2be (Nov 16, 2010)

Babies are still fine. The hematoma is still there but they think it could be breaking down. I stopped my hormones Saturday so I'm not sure if that affected anything. I was supposed to stop at 10w and I waited till 11. The only positive of this is I got to see the babies again. Baby A was awake & moving all around, laying on its side. Baby B was asleep at first and on its head, totally perpendicular to baby A. He woke up toward the end but it took a lot of nudging. I'm still bleeding and still at the hospital.


----------



## LittleKind (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi all - feeling really pukey these days so not posting much. I am reading along.
x soooo glad all seems to be well. I didn't see any of this until the better update but I am sorry for that harrowing experience for you.


you too, toothfairy, glad they look good. that's cute that they're snuggled up in that position


radiowave, keep us posted. thinking of you. its true that it is still early and this can be perfectly normal....but also true that its hard to believe that when you have lost before. hugs.


hi everyone - thanks for keeping this thread alive so slackers like me can just read along and feel included


----------



## radiowave (Jun 29, 2007)

sending you love and prayers, toothfairy2b.

My spotting stopped. If it starts again I 'll need to go in for an ultrasound, but right now no one is worried. 

I'm interested to hear that most of you are using the ultrasound for sex information. I am hoping to get the new 13 week blood test that checks DNA for abnormalities, and to determine sex. Has anyone had it?


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

X - Yay! Glad things have calmed down. And congrats - you made your next goal! Happy thirty weeks!

Tooth fairy - Glad your babies are looking good, but sorry for the scare. Hope the bleeding stops soon, and doesn't come back.

Radio - Glad your bleeding has stopped. Xerxella's right, it's been a rough start to the week! We did not do the blood test (or the nuchal scan) because I'm still (relatively) young and low-risk, and frankly, I didn't need one more thing to worry about! I know several of our twin mamas have done it, but with twins, the best they can do is tell you if there is at least one boy in there. I think some others did it with singletons - @alivewithyou, maybe?


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

AFM, postpartum checkup today. Should be next week, but the timing didn't work out. I've definitely got some issues to discuss with the doctor. The one freaking me out the most is that I think I may have psoriatic arthritis. It would explain the swelling and tenderness in my right hand that cropped up a week or two ago. And it would also solve the mystery of my "puffy foot", which swelled up 4 years ago and never went back to normal. Two of my brothers plus my grandma have both psoriasis and psoriatic arthritis. It's not pretty, and it's difficult to treat while nursing. But I guess having an explanation is better than not?


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

@Xerxella: glad to hear labor slowed down. You are so strong.

@toothfairy2be: Also glad to hear that your babies are doing well. 
@radiowave: If it helps, I had spotting at 5 1/2 weeks.. never had it again. it was very light and happened after sex. I think the cervix is just super sensitive. hopefully that's all yours was.


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

monkeyscience said:


> Radio - Glad your bleeding has stopped. Xerxella's right, it's been a rough start to the week! We did not do the blood test (or the nuchal scan) because I'm still (relatively) young and low-risk, and frankly, I didn't need one more thing to worry about! I know several of our twin mamas have done it, but with twins, the best they can do is tell you if there is at least one boy in there. I think some others did it with singletons - @alivewithyou, maybe?


I also refused the blood test. We decided we didn't want to know considering I am 24 and he is 23. We figured if something was terribly wrong we would find out anyway and if there were minor defects we would see them on the ultrasound or when the baby was born. I did find out her gender at an early scan at 14.5 weeks though...


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@Xerxella and @toothfairy2be glad everything is okay. Gosh, I just woke up and so much action. Clearly people are on a different time zone!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tinytina (Dec 11, 2006)

@Xerxella, glad things seem to be settling down. Hugs dear
@radiowave, try to get some rest dear. 
@toothfairy2be, glad you got to see the babies

Fingers crossed everyone!


----------



## NaturallyMo (Mar 22, 2013)

Hi everyone! I know its been a minute but I thought I would pop in to say hello and let you know that I delivered a beautiful and healthy baby boy named Miles on Nov 4 at 33 weeks. Due to gestational diabetes and high blood pressure, I was admitted to the hospital on Halloween (go figure!) and he was delivered via c-sec a few days later. He is doing great. Still in Intensive care for observation but he should be coming home this week. Ironically he is a week old today. Yay!

Just thought I would share the news with you guys since you've been there for me so much during our struggle to get pregnant. My husband and I couldn't be happier and his big brother is anxiously awaiting his arrival. 

Best of luck to you all!


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@NaturallyMo congrats on your beautiful baby boy!!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

Congrats @NaturallyMo, glad to hear your little one is doing well!


----------



## toothfairy2be (Nov 16, 2010)

Congrats Mo!!! So happy to hear your happy news. Enjoy your little guy. Hope you're home together soon.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Toothfairytobe - did you gradually wean off the supps? I've heard if you stop abruptly that can agitate things a little. I'm really glad you saw them moving, and that they are keeping you for monitoring (for peace if mind) if the hematoma is breaking down it could be a good thing - no more spot to bleed from after this?
Radiowave - are you doing progesterone suppositories or cream? Sometimes that agitates the cervix, and gives a little spotting. I'm glad they're not worried about it - sigh of relief for you! Re the DNA test, we did it and (although by that stage the hormones had worked their magic and I told dh we were keeping them regardless) it was great to know there are no chromosomal issues. Re the sex we only found out that there is y present - so could be two boys or one of each. Adie found out hers were girls through the test... Boots test was inconclusive - which wasn't as reassuring.
Monkey - glad you are having the check up, keep us posted that sounds painful!
Alivewithyou - how are you doing? Pain eased up?
Tracy - how's your pain?
Afm - last night was annoying, my posture is changing and I woke up to a cramp in my tummy that sent me to the toilet (in case) and scared me into a sweat... I spent the rest of the night waking up to roll over gently - and having crazy dreams about crocodiles and running from evil people in sewers... Oh and at one stage one of the 'property brothers' was trying to have sex with me... Lol these are not restful!
Thanks for the update mo! I stalked your ddc


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Maybe that's what I was remembering, @alivewithyou - that you found out the gender really early.

Congrats again, @NaturallyMo - so awesome that Miles is doing so well!

AFM, spent a lot of time talking to my doc about various things. I love that she'll spend the time to talk to me without acting rushed or annoyed. Basically my answer to nearly everything for now is just let's wait and see for a little longer, though we did talk about possible interventions for all the issues I brought up. Baby has an appointment in 3 weeks, so we'll check in then. (Excellent perk of having a family doctor - she can answer little questions about me at baby's visits and vice versa.)

Went to the hospital's well baby check while I was in the neighborhood. Baby is 11 lbs 1 oz with clothes, so probably right at 3 lbs above birth weight.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@chuord those are crazy dreams. Wow!!!! Hugs mama!!!!!!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

Hi @chuord. Pain is easing up in some ways but not others. Digestive wise yes, but my pelvic area feels broken lol.. Hurts just to walk around and my tailbone is not happy.. So sleep has been a little rough again. Sorry to hear about your crazy dreams.  stomach cramps are so scary when pregnant.

I started my hypnobabies home study course and it is helping my anxiety so much. Definitely feeling a lot more calm which may be why my stomach likes me again. Baby girl is crazy strong and active.. Thinking about nicknaming Her thumper based on how her kicks feel ha ha.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks Tracy! Lol at least my sex drems have semi decent men though...
Alivewithyou - glad you are getting some changes for good! Have you tried anything (chiro etc.) for tail bone? Lol re thumper! Guess you know she's ok


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

I am seeing a chiropractor every 3 weeks but it definitely isn't enough. I should probably start looking into yoga to be honest and doing more stretches and using my exercise ball.
Another cool thing I've noticed is I can put my hand against my stomach and feel her moving and pushing against it on the outside now. It really is just so amazing to me.
@chuord, I don't know if you are into this or not but I started wearing an amethyst crystal around my neck when my bad dreams were acting up. It may just be a mental thing but they stopped immediately.


----------



## toothfairy2be (Nov 16, 2010)

@chuord the pregnancy dreams are like none other. They skip around through the strangest situations. Not sure I ever got to say congrats on a good 16w ultrasound & your elusive baby keeping its gender secret would make me craaaaazy! 

@alivewithyou glad to hear your stomach is settling down. Yoga sounds lovely especially to help pelvic pain. Baby girl is a future soccer player!

@xerxella did you make it home today or still hospital bound? I guess your gestational incarceration cell doesn't seem so bad compared to a hospital bed. Any update on baby B? Still status quo? 

@tracyamber how's the pain going for you? 

AFM- I've been bed resting today and I'm not sure how you do this every day. 12 hours and my back hurts. I get dizzy when I stand which could be blood loss but they gave me fluids and I feel like I ate pretty well today given the circumstances. The Other Woman was very very funny, Sex Tape was not that good. I'm off to watch Malificent now. The cramps and tenderness are mostly gone but I'm still spotting. 
I did taper my meds so it's really strange. I'm hopeful staying off them it won't continue.


----------



## Autumnlaughing (May 26, 2008)

Phew - I'm glad everyone is doing better now, at least, a bit, on the scary things!! (I've been reading along, but posting on my phone is a hassle..)

And Congrats Mo!!! Sorry to hear that there was some (more) stress involved in his birth, but glad to hear that he's doing well!

For the pubic bone pain, my midwife suggested having someone hold your knees in and you push them out, and then hold them out and you push them in. It did seem to help, but I haven't kept it up - I think I could also do it with a yoga strap + brick, but I have to admit that I haven't tried. 

AFM - I'm still sick, and still pregnant. I felt really awful last night, but better today. Hopefully I'll make it in to work tomorrow! Unofficially, I'd only planned to work this week, but I might drag that out a bit. The midwife actually stopped by to see me today - mostly this was good because I didn't want to bring my germs to their place! They tell me that her head is pretty low, but that's really all - no real hints on when or how big. Well, except that she'll be bigger than the little teddy bear in the car seat + we'll talk if she doesn't show in the next few weeks. I can't believe that I'm due on Saturday!! I feel like so many of those weeks kind of dragged on, and now here I am at nearly 40!! As excited as I am to meet little girl on the outside, I have to admit that even with all the discomforts, I'm a little that I won't be pregnant anymore. I mean, the end goal was to have kids, but for so long the goal was to be pregnant.. 

I have to admit that even now I can't even remember what it was like to not know what the baby kicking felt like. I'm still a little unclear on contractions though, so I guess there's more to learn... (I get crampy feelings, but they last a while and only sometimes coincide with a hard belly). 

Anyway - I hope only good kinds of excitement here for awhile! No spotting, no early contractions, etc...


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@toothfairy2be - You'd get used to bed rest a little more. But, you do need a good mattress or mattress pad. Side sleeping really hurts my hips after while! I'm glad things seem to be quiet. I hope everything settles back down to normal. 
@Autumnlaughing - I hate to tell you this, but you're going to have to continue to cook that baby a few more weeks. Since you HAVE to give birth next, if you don't give birth, then I don't give birth. See? Flawless logic.

Hey all. I'm on my phone so I can't page back to see the posts. But, as always, reading along.

AFM - they're keeping me another night. Boo.  The doc did the last dose of procardia and wants to make sure the contractions don't start up again. Blah. I think they're under control. I think she'd really like to just keep me until the babies are born, but she can't justify it.

They did an ultrasound. Nothing detailed, but just to look. Everything looks about the same. The fluid is seriously creeping up on B, but that's no surprise. If I start contracting again, we'll restart the procardia and do an amnio reduction. She refuses to send me home with procardia because of my low blood pressure. I guess it's originally a high blood pressure medication.

So, that's that. I'm just trying to put as many days of babies inside me as possible.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Alivewithyou - thanks will check it out!
Toothfairytobe - hmm is it the bed rest it are naturally just an active person that's not good at staying still  glad it's settling!
Autumn laughing - you're still working?! You crazy lady! Lol everything sounds really good for you  I totally understand what you mean, those of us earlier on and still adjusting to finally being pg, the next stage of letting that bit go will feel equally strange after this journey. I'd wish you an early labour but... 
Xerxella - you crack me up, how long does autumn have to stay pg to keep you pg? Great to still have a sense of humour! I'm sure the extra day in hospital is frustrating, but I'm loving the way they are really looking after you and ensuring you are safe to go  what's the next goal 31?


----------



## Autumnlaughing (May 26, 2008)

I'm really not feeling any worse now than I was 10 weeks ago... which is good, don't get me wrong! The only issue I have with work is that we've had a few multi-hour meetings in my boss' office. He's got these lovely wood chairs around the table, but they're a little small for my hips and quite hard! There's also a rocking chair + a small couch - I might insist on the couch next time. 

But yeah, that is a good question Chourd - I don't mind holding off a week or even two for you Xerella (if I can..), but I don't think I can manage 7... 

Oh right - and I did do one of the blood tests, Harmony or Maternity, I can't recall which. Because I'm planning a home birth, I wanted to know more about possible problems - At the least, I would have switched to the hospital. Mostly I tried to remember that almost all the time, the results are reassuring, and that if they weren't, we deal with it then! I started to freak out a little bit when they were a little late getting me results, but the results were good. We did check sex - mostly because I'm fascinated that we know this much about this little person now! When I was born, they were still doing pregnancy tests on rabbits, and ultrasounds were just starting to happen (weird, I never considered that my parents didn't know my sex until I was born, but I guess they must not have? Crazy.) 

(There are a number of things that, though rare, can cause people's XX/XY status to not line up with the standard sex characteristics, some of which you might never know about (sometimes you hear about XY women surprised to be disqualified from women's sports, for example). Not that I was concerned that it might be the case, though it would have been another adventure in parenting... )

...put me near a computer with nothing else to do, and I get wordy. Sorry for the novel!


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@chuord - I think my next goal is just the next midnight. Day by day now. 
@Autumnlaughing - I'll take 2 weeks! Thanks! You're a real pal. Lol.


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

@Xerxella - you just keep on cooking those babies. Complications keep popping up, and you just keep battling through. You're doing a great job. As with you following @Autumnlaughing, I'm following your example. If she can do two weeks, and you can do another two on top, for a total of 34, that will meet with my approval. What's another month? :love

@toothfairy2be - so glad babies are well and your doctor is being nice an cautious. Bed rest totally bites, I agree, but they tell me that the end result is worth it. The other night when I was _really_ stressing out, DH grabbed a tiny onesie and shoved it in my face and said: "SEE! That's why!". What can I say? It worked.

@NaturallyMo - Congrats on the birth of Miles. He must be one strong little boy if they think he will be ready to come home so soon!!

@chuord - I had a sexy dream of my own, but at least it was about my husband! He was pleased to hear it! Also, how freaking hot was it yesterday? I felt like I was going to die. Any luck on the recliner shopping? I keep wishing I had the type of recliner with the push button to move it up and down (you know, the "old person" type). Then I wouldn't have to use my abdominal muscles as much. Just a thought for you.

*AFM*: Did my glucose challenge today. It was nasty. I thought I would be starving afterwards, but I just felt sick and cried on the way home.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Milk - I'm coping ok with the heat, but only cos the first thing we installed was AC in every room when we bought... I seriously would die otherwise! Being pg is so much hotter too!
Love the onsie comment from dh - sometimes the reminder is necessary! Totally with you on the recliner, not sure my budget will run to that! There's a place in fortitude valley that does the 'ergonomic chairs' I want to check out... Probably wait till after g20 though - town will be crazy.
Hugs on the glucose test, everyone who does it just sounds so bad!


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@Milk8shake - I second the love for DH's comment! Maybe you could keep an especially cute onesie near the bedrest zone for inspiration. (((Hugs))) OPM the GTT. That thing took my stomach a day to cover from! I had a nice chick pea salad after wards and I think that really helped to put some bulk around all that liquid sugar. 
@chuord and @Milk8shake - I guess AC doesn't come standard around you guys? That seems so surprising, especially considering how hot it gets. Even in Chicago, everyone I know has AC. I don't think you could sell a house without AC! And, Chicago only has 2, maybe 3, months of hot days. And, now we're looking at the first big cold snap of the year!


----------



## tinytina (Dec 11, 2006)

Congrats @NaturallyMo

Hope the bedrest helps @toothfairy2be

Sorry to hear you are sick @Autumnlaughing, feel better dear

Fingers crossed that the babies stay inside @Xerxella

Sorry to hear how sick the glucose test made you @Milk8shake

Hi to everyone else! Have a great Wednesday!


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

Woohoo!!!! Getting released. Come on paperwork.


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Milk - Love your husband's encouragement! The glucose test with my son made me so nauseated, I wasn't going to do it again this time, until my doctor said I didn't have to fast. Still ended up somewhat nauseated, but not as bad.

X - Yay! Hope you are home resting soon. Way to put the pressure on poor Autumn! Just remember, it's YOUR job to set an example for Milk. And I set an excellent example for everyone.  Also, there are definitely places with no A/C in Chicago, much to the shock of my Texan self. Most of the dorms at NU, for example. 

Okay, kids need me. More later.


----------



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

Oh man I had a really sharp pain in my left lower abdomen that came and went and I thought for sure I had an ectopic pregnancy. I went in to the ER and they used their very basic ultrasound to find my little embryo right in my uterus where its supposed to be. It took 5 separate tries to find it. We could only see it very briefly so my ultrasound next week will tell me way more. The pain is still there and gets worse when my bladder is full or I have a gas bubble press on it. I go back today to give the doctor an update.

ETA: I live in a really isolated town with a very basic hospital. Real emergencies are flown out. My uterus is inverted so its really hard to see anything with out a vaginal u/s so I was really impressed when she found it.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

X - woohoo!!! Congrats on getting home! Keep up the good work! I agree with monkey 
Mountain mama - glad you saw and are slightly more relaxed. Pain sounds not fun... I've had a few sharp twinges periodically - my uterus is slightly retroverted too. I found that if has / full bladder gave you a twinge before pg it's worse now, seems the uterus is more sensitive. Hope all settles soon!


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@MountainMamaGC - It could just be the corpus luteum hearing up and doing it's job, which is great. I'm glad they found the bean. It's hard to find them so early on an abdominal ultrasound! Good job tech! 
@chuord - I know it! @Milk8shake is my little sister who follows me around and does everything I do. So, she's got to keep her bubs cooking as long as I'm keeping mine cooking. . (And that counts as week number, not spot on the calendar!). 
@monkeyscience - Wait a minute, wait a minute, wait a minute. Ridiculously expensive Northwestern University does not have AC in their dorms?!?!!?!! I went to WIU and THEY had AC in their dorms. Were the dorms not meant for summer use or something? Crazy.

AFM - I'm home!


----------



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

The also think it could be adhesions from my surgeries. I have had 3 major abdominal surgeries and my body has been used to being the same way for many years now.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@Xerxella glad you are home!!!!!!!! Thinking about you!!! @chuord, ac in every room??? Do you have a really big house?? Hugs @Milk8shake. I assume you passed the test????

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

X - I paid $7000+ every school year for the privilege of living in unairconditioned and spottily heated dorms, yes. Some of the newer dorms had a/c, but they were more expensive. (Which isn't why I didn't live in them - I preferred living in smaller, all-girls dorms). My last year, I actually lived downtown, right by the Hancock Building. I was paying about $1000/month for rent and utilities (I had one bed and bathroom of a 2 bed/2 bath place), which was hardly more expensive, but about 1 billion times nicer. Especially since my roommate was gone on rotations half the time.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Tracy - no it's not huge, two story - 2 split acs downstairs and ducted upstairs  we generally only have to run (any combination) on low speed - but for us it's essential... When we first moved here it found taking more than two breaths outside in the heat hard work lol - totally pathetic! However Brisbane has a lot else going for it so we enjoy it.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@chuord your city looks so pretty and large too. I imagine even the city is broken into sections. Do you live by the river? It sure looks beautiful from google.
We at some point will be getting ductless heating and cooling. We don't need the cooling so much on the coast but definitely the heat.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Autumnlaughing (May 26, 2008)

@Xerxella - Glad to hear the good news!
@MountainMama - I had a lot of twinges off to the side, too - I figured it was due to the retrieval? Glad you got to see what was going on, though! The first 4 tries must've been nerve-wracking...
@Milk8shake - sweet of your husband! I think mine would just be grumpy. He's still shocked that I'm willing to do this once, and completely floored that I'm planning "for next time"!

I'm in New England (Western Mass), and residences (including dorms..) don't usually have central A/c, but office buildings do. I've been enjoying the last year of "how long can I wait to turn on the heat?"... I did cave on it last Thursday, when I started getting sick. At that point, the house had been about 55F for about a week. Usually, I wouldn't have made it that long at that low a temp, but I guess that bit about having a little heater with you is true! I do feel bad for those of you pregnant in the summer - and my mom (my birthday is in August..).


----------



## toothfairy2be (Nov 16, 2010)

We live in the Boston suburbs so like Chicago we get about 3 months of 'heat' and we have central air. We only use it maybe a week or two all summer. I love the heat! 
No snow in Massachusetts yet but the forecast for the Lakes Region is daunting! I'll be happy to make it past Thanksgiving without measurable snow. 
Had my first real OB visit today. They found both babies on the Doppler! I was so excited. It is the first time I actually heard their heartbeats. The ultrasounds they've never played the sound. It was amazing. Like a dream. I'm still spotting anyway but I'm going back to work tomorrow. They said to take the rest of the week off if I could but knowing further out I'm going to miss more work I just can't justify it. It might be stupid but I really feel like I'm ok to work, if I was unsure I would stay home but my gut says staying home is just throwing away my hours.


----------



## toothfairy2be (Nov 16, 2010)

Autumn- I like the heat so much I've had my heat on 72 since the last week of September. See that's why I have to go back to work! To pay my oil bill! You are so brave, 55 oh my Lordy I would not survive. 

Tracy- do you get much snow on the west coast?

Mountainmama- I had bad pain from the corpus luteum my second pregnancy and have had pain sometimes likely from endometritis adhesions. So glad they found baby where it belongs and hopefully the pain subsides.


----------



## Sourire (May 4, 2009)

Toothfairy - hearing heartbeats for the first time is pretty incredible isn't it? So glad you got to experience that. In a couple of months you'll get the next big experience - feeling the kicks!


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Grr just went to get conversions and lost post!
Milk - you are better equipped to answer Tracy about Brisbane in General  I've only been here 5 years... Tracy - no we don't live near the river, that would be heaps more expensive (maybe if I win a jackpot lol)
Autumn - I'm with you I somehow prefer to have cold air and just rug up! Here in winter (way too short) we get the odd day down to around 57f during the day, dropping to 47f at night but it's an exciting rarity 
Toothfairytobe - go you! It's great to know that you are feeling happy with where you are at and able to go to work - can you sit on a stool some of the time?
Monkey / autumn - isn't it great they always charge a fortune for dorms and it's fairly average accommodation. My year at UNI in hobart (South facing dorm on ground floor - cold) I developed asthma - yay!
Sourire - I cried the first 3 times I heard heartbeats - totally magical 
Tracy - I'd swap city living for what you have any day  unfortunately dh needs a population around 100k for his speciality... The more specific the larger cried you need to be busy.


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

@Xerxella - home, sweet home! :joy:joy:joy I'm watching you're every move!

@monkeyscience - I do believe you set a great example.

@MountainMamaGC - glad you got to see baby in the right spot. That must have been a relief.

@chuord - yeah, recliners are not exactly cheap, but I would basically sell my soul for a push button one at the moment. My parents have these lovely ergonomic recliners, (oddly, from a place in the valley) very comfy.

@Autumnlaughing - my DH is a pretty darn patient dude, and he usually has a positive outlook.

@toothfairy2be - how exciting to hear the heartbeats. You definitely have to listen to your gut about what is right for you. The doctors advice is well, advice.

@tracyamber - I expect I'll find out my GTT result on Tuesday when I have my scan. Brisbane is basically divided into North and South, by the river itself. You guys will most likely see a bit of Brissie on the news, I'd expect, seeing as Obama will be here in a day or two for G20. For the record, the conference itself is being held in South Bank. I've noticed that most American reporters pronounce it "Bris-bain", but we pronounce it more like "Bris-ben". Just a bit of trivia for you.

All offices and businesses here have aircon, but it's not uncommon for houses not to, particularly anything more than 10 years old. We have a wall unit in our main living area, but not in any of the other rooms. The problem is that the summer here kicks off about now, and gets nastier and nastier right through to the end of February. The problem is not usually the temperature, but the humidity. That's what people from interstate like @chuord and my DH have the most trouble with. It is literally the worst possible time to be heavily pregnant. We also have some of the highest electricity costs in the world, so running AC can cost a fortune. On top of that, when we have a massively hot day, and everyone runs their units, then we get brown outs, and then you are really stuffed.

I've been here my whole life, so it's not normally too much of an issue when both DH and I are at work, and we would only run the AC on our days off, but me being home creates a pickle. It will get to a stage where I will have to run it, which will cost money that I'm not making by being at home in the first place. So I'm trying to tough it out until it gets unbearable. Which will apparently be this weekend, as there's supposed to be a 4 day heatwave on it's way (just in time for G20 - all those poor secret service guys and cops are going to MELT).


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@Milk8shake bris-Ben .... I'll ha pave to remember. And yes our president will be there. I think I. Going to have to plan a trip one of these says to Australia to see what it is all about. Obviously, I won't be able to see the whole place. Okay I'll stalk results of your test on Tuesday. @toothfairy2be nope not much snow in the NW though it did snow here on the coast last year for 2 days. Because we are on the coast, the temperature does fluctuate like if we lived inland. Today was very cold for us. 45 but it won't usually dip much more than that. But it's windy windy in the winter so it feels much colder.
Afm I feel like I'm nesting. I have been doing all sorts of things. I got my sewing machine all set up to sew ds some curtains for his room. I made elderberry syrup yesterday along with tooth powder because I know once the baby comes I will feel like I don't have time. My goal is to make a big batch of our laundry detergent powder this week.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

@Milk8shake - I'm imagining Bris-ben (didn't know it was pronounced like that, but makes sense when I imagine it with a British or Australian accent) is a lot like Houston, though maybe not so hot. Humidity is killer in Houston. I was basically pregnant at the same seasons as you with my son, since he was due in August. I kept the AC turned to whatever I felt like, which got expensive. Worth it, though, because I was so ridiculously uncomfortable and swollen. We only had an 800 sq ft (75 sq m) apartment, though. Wow, converting that to metric makes it sound tiny to me. Probably because I have no sense of how big a square meter is. I have wanted to visit Australia and New Zealand for basically my whole life - some day I will make it there! Or maybe if I get really lucky, someone will hire my husband's company to build a wind farm, and I can live there for a few years.

Tracy - Way to get things done! I did 4 loads of laundry today (except for some folding), made dinner, and baked a pie. So I feel like I shouldn't have to accomplish anything for at least a month. I can't even imagine having the time to sew something, but I am jealous. Do we get pictures of your creation? Also, what's in your tooth powder?

MountainMama - Sorry you're in pain, but really glad your baby's in the right place. I think your adhesions are a very good candidate for your pain, for whatever my opinion is worth. I also had some horrible shooting pains with my first pregnancy, and was convinced it was ectopic. (It wasn't.) I never found out what caused it, either.

Toothfairy - Yay for heartbeats! And I'm glad you're feeling confident in this pregnancy. I don't have links for the studies, but I know that bedrest doesn't make a difference in the outcome in many situations. You are certainly more invested in your babies' health than anyone else, so I'm sure you are making good decisions. I am excited for you!!

Probably still missing people. Brain is tired, and so is baby, but she seems to want to stay asleep only as long as she is being bounced. It's 11 degrees and feels like -1 here, so I imagine I'm winning the coldness competition. I don't even want to imagine what it would be like to not run my heater.


----------



## LittleKind (Feb 25, 2011)

In CO this morning it is -7, so I'll give you a run for your money, monkeyscience. Overall, ND is for sure colder than CO but we're in a freak cold blast.


Tracy- you are so productive! If you are like me, those odd jobs can only happen while the rest of the home falls apart around you. I'm like, "well, no one has clean underpants ....time to make elderberry syrup."
Toothfairy and mountainmama - so glad for the good reports! Sharp pains definitely should be checked out - I am just amazed at the weird things our bodies do that no one really warns you about beforehand.
Milk the bris-ben lesson was so interesting! What kind of work do you do when you are not bed resting? 


I'm weaning off progesterone cream - my dr said my levels are great and xerxella said the cream doesn't help anyway (did I just put her advice on par with my doctor's? Obviously yes.) I am stepping down so it doesn't make my levels change quickly but I am feeling way better without the heavy dose of cream morning and night. seeing dr for another scan on Tues.


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

LittleKind said:


> I'm weaning off progesterone cream - my dr said my levels are great and xerxella said the cream doesn't help anyway (did I just put her advice on par with my doctor's? Obviously yes.) I am stepping down so it doesn't make my levels change quickly but I am feeling way better without the heavy dose of cream morning and night. seeing dr for another scan on Tues.


 @LittleKind -Ha! This made me laugh even though I have no breathe left!


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

I'm reading along, but I don't have much energy for much else. The contractions are gone, but the polyhydraminous is getting significantly worse. 

Hydrops babies are prone to polyhydraminous. I knew this so I've been keeping my fluid intake lower. Nothing crazy, just not chugging water. And, it seemed to be working. The fluid stayed high, but acceptable. Of course, the problem is dehydration, as we know, causes contractions. 

So, massive iv drips and pushing fluids later, the contractions are at bay and B's fluid is exceptionally high. 

If I lay down I literally can't breathe. I spend last night in the recliner upright. That worked, but it's just getting worse. I called the doc this morning and am awaiting a call back. I'm hoping she or someone else can do an amnioreduction tomorrow or soon. 

My understanding is that the amnioreduction doesn't buy you much time, but maybe a couple of days before it's all back. But, we're at the one day at a time phase anyways.


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

LittleKind - Okay, it's 11 here, so you definitely win for coldness! Glad things are going well for you so far. And I'm totally with you on tackling obscure tasks while the house burns down around me.

X - That is a sucky dilemma to be caught in. I hope they can do the reduction soon.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Milk - great description! Thanks for taking the time  I often think it must be similar here to Florida or New Orleans! I understand the money dilemma... I have been unable to work due to health since we got here (5-6 years) and it makes a huge difference!
Tracy - nesting?! You're turning into a total homemaker  good effort! How's the nursery?
Monkey - unfortunately we have several companies here that do wind farms... (There's been wind farms in Tas for 20 or so years?) although our government could sure use a kick in renewables  So how do you find time to do all that cooking? I thought between church and the baby you were flat out  all these superwoman!
Littlekind - ok you win the cold race lol, did you get snow?
X - huge hugs!! I just wish you had a week where one problem didn't create another! I am totally impressed with your patience and strong attitude - I'm sure I would just be a bag of tears begging them to relieve me.
Afm - I spent 1 hour decluttering yesterday (all the ivf meds - it felt like a jinx to do it too early) nothing compared to the super women lol but at least I moved


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

LittleKind said:


> I'm weaning off progesterone cream - my dr said my levels are great and xerxella said the cream doesn't help anyway (did I just put her advice on par with my doctor's? Obviously yes.)


Oh good heavens, this made me LOL. I would definitely put X ahead of the doctors most times anyway. I work for an eCommerce software company. I've mostly loved my job, but right now, I could care less about every working again!!

@tracyamber - you're more than welcome to stop in on me if you make it to Oz, but most people go to Sydney or Melbourne. I'd like to see the curtains. I plan to do curtains as well, but I'm definitely a novice sewer, so I'm not sure how they are going to turn out. Also, I've never had an elderberry - what are they like?

@monkeyscience - you're welcome here too! Interestingly enough, DH and I have discussed moving to the US a couple of times. The grass is always greener, hey? People keep mentioning being pregnant in summer to me, like I specifically chose to do it. Yes, I'm aware it's going to suck - thanks for pointing it out. My only consolation is that summer birthdays are lovely, so it will be good for the little one.

@Xerxella - Jeez, that sounds like torture. Does the polyhydraminous also put more pressure on B, as well as you? I'm sorry that the amnioreduction is on the cards so soon. It sounds scary. Although I guess, probably not any worse than not breathing. What a nasty catch 22 it all is.

@chuord - Yay for putting away the IVF meds. That's a big step. The not working thing really sucks. My job is actually causing me so much stress at the moment, and I really feel like telling them to jam it. But I also know not working at all will also stress me out. DH is totally fine with whatever I do, and he keeps saying that we will manage, whatever happens. I know we will - it's not like we would get evicted or starve, but I've always been one to worry about money. I think I have my Dad to thank for that.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Ladies - always welcome to visit us too  
Milk - I'm so glad your dh is relaxed and supportive, it makes all the difference. Hoping you can relax more with the money - when all said and done the baby will cope as long as it has you two (and a few nappies lol)
I read some of the frugal / austerity thread and felt quite humbled by the measures some need to take...
So what are you doing on the weekend?


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

Yeah, I'm pretty lucky to have a DH as supportive as I do - I know that :love
I've also been known to stalk the frugality threads, and I think there are some ideas there that I can use to try and stretch my maternity leave as long as possible. 

Believe it or not, but I'm actually considering a social event on the weekend. A family do for a few birthdays, etc. I'd like to go and see some different faces, but I'm concerned about my ability to get/stay comfortable somewhere other than my couch/bed. I had a hard enough time sitting in the pathology lab for 2.5 hours on Wednesday. I'll probably decide on Sunday morning, I guess. Do you have any plans?


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Not really, maybe a little shopping or a trip to the bay if we get bored... 
If you can make it the bday event sounds fun! Different faces would be a great change to home rest.


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

Ugh! My GP's office just phoned about my routine blood results. My iron is super, super low and they think I'll need iron infusions. I have to wait and see what the MFM says on Tuesday though.


----------



## iixivboots (Apr 11, 2008)

Reading along. Had parents from out of town this week. 
Glad you are home, X! 
Failed 1 hr glucose. Friend gave me a meter, all sugars have been okay except fasting. I passed out last time I took the 3 hour so I'm hoping to avoid it, doctor already said we could. Appointment tomorrow. Been feeling super crappy in the mornings too.


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@Milk8shake - Can you take a supplement or are you already and it's not working? (((Hugs))). The things we do....
@iixivboots - Sorry about failing the 1 hour GTT. So, will you just test yourself a few times a day for a week or so and give that info to your doc? The 3 hour test was a bear, but I'm glad it's done and behind me and I don't have to worry about it anymore.

AFM - Still here. The nurse finally called me back. Now, she'll have to contact the doc and get back to me on friday. Sigh. We may end up going in on the weekend and just showing up to have them do the reduction. Th biggest problem with that is I don't want to be admitted, which my doc would probably do.  I've found if I don't eat, the pressure's not too bad. Ha. Well, I'm going to try to drink my calories.


----------



## tinytina (Dec 11, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Hope everyone has a great Friday and weekend!

Sorry to hear about your troubles @Xerxella- hope they can do the reduction

Sorry you failed your glucose test @iixivboots

Sorry to hear about your iron levels @Milk8shake. Have you been really tired lately? My husband was anemic for months before we knew it and he could of fallen asleep all the time.

Hi everyone else! Still following along. I don't want to complain but feeling really annoyed and stressed right now. This whole process can really take its toll on you. Thanks for the inspiration everyone and for giving me hope that someday soon I can join you all and that it will all be worth it.


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Milk - Iron infusions? Is that IV iron? Never heard of that before, but doesn't sound fun. Hopefully it will help with the anemia, though. I've been mildly anemic with both pregnancies, but Floradix has been enough for me to correct the problem. Did they advise you to take B12 also? Lack of B12 can affect your ability to absorb iron. I hope you can get out this weekend - social interaction is good, even if it's a lot of effort sometimes.

Boots - Glad they aren't making you do the 3 hour test. I don't think I could have made it three hours without barfing. Hopefully your numbers will continue to be good.

X - Hope you hear from the doctor soon. You'd think being unable to breathe would merit a more rapid response.

Tiny - I've been following the other thread. I'm sorry you've had so many setbacks.  Hoping your turn to graduate comes soon.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@Xerxella hugs and thinking of you and your family!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## toothfairy2be (Nov 16, 2010)

Anything new today @xerxella. I hope you've been quiet because you're in getting drained!

@milk8shake some social time would be good for the soul of you're up to it.

@tinytina I'm glad you're almost past your vaccines and back in the game!

Boots- sorry you failed your test. How frustrating! 

So I rented a Doppler. It should be here tomorrow. In other news I didn't need zofran yesterday (or today) but this morning I didn't eat as soon as I woke up and taking my morning pills made me puke. The rest of the days I've felt good as long as I eat a few bites of something every hour or two. I'm going out with 6 of my cousins in Boston tomorrow so as long as the Doppler gets here and I hear heartbeats I'll tell them tomorrow. I'll be 12w monday. So close.


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@toothfairy2be - Yeah on the Doppler. I bought a cheap one on Amazon for $40 and it made me feel alot better early on. 
@tinytina - I hope time passes quickly for you and the close timing of everything works out. (((Hugs))))

:wave to everyone else

AFM - Amnioreduction scheduled for Monday.


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

@Xerxella - glad you are scheduled in, but Monday seems a bit of a wait. Did they give you any ideas to help you manage until then? Other than not eating?! Would smoothies work?

@toothfairy2be - my doppler was a big help to me until I started feeling movement. Definitely worthwhile IMO. Hope it shows up and you can share the news!

@tinytina - yeah, I've been tired, but I have been chalking it up to the bed rest gig, and not doing any exercise, etc. How was your husband's anemia managed?

I've had problems with anemia on and off since puberty, but I usually manage it really well with diet. It usually only happens if I have a run of eating really badly. My levels around 12 weeks were fine, so I can only assume that the ass-kicking morning sickness is what has done me in. My iron stores are totally depleted, as in - none. It is possible to bring them back up using supplements/diet, but it would take months, hence my GP suggesting the infusions. Anemia like this raises the chances of (you guessed it) premature birth and low birth weight babies. I don't need any more damned risk factors. My GP wants the MFM to make the call though, so I have to wait and see what comes out of Tuesday's appt


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Ok I no longer have the option of the old site on my mobile, and the new one freezes and won't let me do anything  guess I'll be posting less!

Milk - poo on the iron levels, sounds like you are right and the infusions will be the fastest way to get the levels up. So is the party today? Stay cool!

X - so glad you are booked in! I was thinking what about taking something either food or pg safe meds that are a diuretic? Would that give you a little relief? 

Monkey / littlekind - it's really hot already and it's 830am, tell me about your cold weather  I need a fix lol!

Tracy - how are you doing? How's the aches and nesting?

Autumn - are those legs crossed  ?

Boots - need an update from you  hope the emotional side is settling? I had some frustration last night, another headache - which kindly left. However I'm finding every 3 days or so my tummy goes through a stretching phase, and I get sharp stabbing pains mid back - obviously changing posture and I'm getting it wrong lol but soo annoying!

Alivewithyou - how's your belly going? All that growth must have gone somewhere!

Toothfairytobe - did your Doppler arrive yet? So cool for you to share, I'm thinking you are doing so well!

Mountain mama - spotting stopped?

Sourire - how are things on the other side 

Apologies I know my brain is missing someone/s


----------



## Autumnlaughing (May 26, 2008)

I typed out a response at work today, then got distracted before I posted & closed the window without thinking!
@boots - try a high-protein snack before bed. Your blood sugar might be dipping too low at night, and then your body tried to compensate..

(I have to admit that I have been a horrible slug about test my sugars or even recording what I eat this week. But I've been trying really hard to eat as low carb as possible, it's just hard when you're sick!!)

I also haven't been good about getting more food in the freezer. We have stew, pasta sauce (from a friend), rice & beans and rice & lentils. Which is OK, but not where I wanted to be..
@Xerxella - that sounds like no fun... I'm glad they have you in for Monday, tho earlier would've been better... 
@Milk8shake - I also had luck with Floradix- even with just bringing up my iron levels a little, I felt SOOO much better. I wish you the same! A friend had iron infusions, and didn't seem to think it was too bad... of course, I'd still rather your iron was just high enough.
@tinytina - *hugs* it is long and stressful!

@chourd - speaking of laughing and not breathing... yesterday at a friend's house I unconsciously tried to cross my legs - it *soo* doesn't work right now. I have to admit that I didn't try to take any mucinex for this congestion because I didn't want any changes to my cervical mucus right now. I did pack up all the perishable snacks out of my fridge at work & clean my desk.. I am starting to feel crampy more often, and I'm not sure how much longer I can hold out. But, not in labor today, at least! 
@LittleKind - did you get snow? We didn't, though I think I saw a little on my way to work. I'm OK with not getting it for a little bit - I'm not the most steady on my feet.

Hope you're all having a good weekend!


----------



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

I wasnt spotting chuord, but that sharp pain has gone away as of today. I am glad because it was annoying.

Good luck getting your iron levels up, Milk. 

My brother is coming for the weekend. I know what I will say about not drinking. I got a slightly bad blood result from my crohns meds and they want me to avoid alcohol till my next blood test. Believable and easy for me.


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@Autumnlaughing - Things are getting rough for me, but I'm holding on. Feel free to have that baby whenever, so I can have mine. Just saying. 
@MountainMamaGC - Sounds like as good an excuse as any! I've been know to have a drink in my hand and pour it out in the bathroom or just tote around a half full drink all party. No one ever noticed. 
@chuord - Hey! How are you doing? There was no update in your post. . I hadn't thought of a diuretic. I don't know if that'd help or not. 
@Milk8shake - Ugh on the iron levels. But, I'm glad they have a plan to get them back up. This too shall pass. It sounds like the iron infusions are a good idea as it sounds like something you don't want to mess with. ((((Hugs)))). I'm doing the protein shakes and they seem to be ok. I just miss a real meal, KWIM?

AFM - Is it Monday yet?


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Autumn laughing - lol, I cross my legs without thinking a lot too - vision of you trying and having no space hilarious! Not less so because we'll all get there! Do you have a gut feel on how long?

Mountain - sorry got confused  glad the pain has stopped!

Xerxella - don't do the diuretic. I just asked dh for his thoughts (he did a few years in emergency med) he said it would just dehydrate you (unfortunately) the key is what they are doing which is to manually remove the fluid from the location of build up - poo! I was hoping you'd have space to breath.

I'm fine, the back pain is annoying, and I'd love to be able to eat enough to feel full from a hungry perspective - but it all feels totally insignificant around all the major things everyone has going on! I really feel blessed that I'm not working or rushing around, I think that more relaxed lifestyle is helping me have an easier ride. We've been entertaining ourselves watching the g20, greetings, usa motorcade, marine one, etc. Angela merkyl went to the pubs last night and chatted to the locals - how cool was that!

Hugs to everyone feeling sore, miserable or over it!


----------



## adiejan (Mar 3, 2013)

Hey all! @Xerxella- sorry if I missed it but what is the amnio reduction? I am so glad that you are home. Quite the scare mama!
@MountainMamaGC- sounds like an excellent plan to trick your brother! Good luck.
@Milk8shake- I'm sorry about the iron. How do they do the infusion? When I think of an iron infusion I think of the liquid metal dude from terminator. Ummm no idea why.
@chuord- how are things? Are you feeling better?
@tracyamber-how is the nesting? It sounds truly lovely where you live! 
@toothfairy2be- I was too scared to get a Doppler. I knew in would use it too much and freak myself out. I'm so glad you heard the heartbeats! So amazing!
@Autumnlaughing-you're crossing of the legs comment cracked me up! I'm so excited that you are getting close!
@monkeyscience, @iviixboots, @kewpie80, @LittleKind, and everyone else...hi and hugs!

AFM: I've been monitoring my sugars this week. I am on metformin for PCOS and we are deciding if I should just stay on it or not. They have actually been very stable which is good! I have to do the 1 hour test at my next appt. I have decided to be brave and post my 16 week bump. Feeling huge but knowing I'm just going to get bigger!!


----------



## iixivboots (Apr 11, 2008)

Big congrats @NaturallyMo. Hoping for great things for your little man and going home soon. I'll update the roster to reflect his arrival. 
@monkeyscience So glad you are still around even after baby. Can I ask how your son is doing with his new sibling? I have a lot of anxiety about my son adjusting. 
@Xerxella Glad you are home. You are a model of patience, mama. I googled the amnio reduction. Hope you don't have to be admitted. 
@Milk8shake my iron was so low after my son was born I felt so so terrible. Not like just a little anemic. I did floradix and it really helped BUT I'm starting to slip down again and my doc offered me an iron infusion too today and I said hell yes. It's so hard to get it up enough with supplements. So we can be due date buds and iron buds. She said most people tolerate it pretty well, a few hours of IV. Hopefully we will both start feeling a little better after. 
@chuord You are the biggest sweetie to ask how I am doing with stress and depression. It's slow. The meds have helped my reactions but of course can't take away the stressors, mainly twin panic and feeling like we don't have a lot of support. How about you? Do you notice any change in moods as time goes on?
@toothfairy2be yay, heartbeats! Have you guys spilled the twin news to anyone? The reactions are pretty funny. 
@Autumnlaughing it's funny you mention it... I carefully waited until 2 hours after eating today, was going to ask my husband to go get my meter and then completely forgot and never took it. Ugh. Better luck tomorrow. 
@adiejan so cute. Oh you just wait! I'm about 10 weeks ahead of you on the twin train, about week 22 the bump started growing like crazy.

Newer preggos, please @ mention me when you'd like to be added to the roster.

Afm, perinatalogist today. Boys are looking good, heads down! I totally felt A flip last week. I know it's too early to expect them to stay but it's good practice. 
My friend gave me a meter so I had about a week of blood sugars to share with my doc. She decided pretty quickly since my fasting average is about 110 she wanted to put me on a tiny dose of meds at night. I told her I'd tried protein snack before bed to no real avail. She is not making me do the three hour test or the stupid GD class. My fluid is on the high end of normal, too. Hoping for better energy in the morning if I can get this under control. Also as I mentioned I'm opting for an iron infusion as well. She mentioned extra folate (2 gm) to help with anemia too. 
I've got some info to share about nursing late preterm babies and twins from my son's pediatrician who is a LC and breastfeeding expert, but I'll get save it for another time if people are interested.

I


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Adie - that's such a cute bump! I can't tell if we're the same size or if you have more bump  all I know is I constantly feel full of babies right now!
Boots - that's great to hear that you're having less dramatic feelings. I'm lucky that aside from being a bit teary when I'm fed up I'm not to bad. But as I said I think I have it easier without having to work or look after other babies, I'm grateful for that and amazed how well you all cope! Love your bump! You're right though, you're heading into mega bump status  up there with xerxella and kewpie! Re the iron I didn't know folate helps, interesting! Ob has had me on 5mg daily since 6.5 weeks. 
I still haven't done a pee or blood test though... First pee is 19 weeks.


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Adie - Wow, 16 weeks! I didn't realize you were that far. Glad your sugars are doing well.

Boots - My son is doing really well with the baby, I think. He usually asks where she is when he can't see her, and sometimes tries to help when she cries. He's never been mean to her that I can think of. On the other hand, he's had more potty accidents since she was born, definitely ignores my instructions most of the time if I'm busy with the baby, and has acted up more in general lately. But none of those things appeared out of thin air with the baby. I think they've all gotten worse since she was born, but it really could be his age as much as anything. Every kid is different, but there are definitely lots of kids who take to being older siblings really well. My brother has twin boys who are 8 months older than ds, and they had a baby girl in August. Those boys adore their baby sister and are always trying to help her out.

Toothfairy - So when do you hit the 12 week mark?? I'm glad things are going well, and I hope you have fun sharing the news with your family. Since you did PGD, do you already know the sex of your babies? Or will that be a surprise for later?

Chuord - Well, at 4:30 am, it's a balmy -1 F (-18 C) here - about 15 degrees warmer than this time yesterday. Fortunately, our house doesn't seem to have issues with staying warm, though ds's room is unfortunately the coldest room in the house. Somehow a lot of the snow on driveways and sidewalks has melted, even though it hasn't gotten anywhere near above freezing.

Autumn - Happy due date! The number of possible birthdays for your baby is rapidly shrinking! Hitting my due date was exciting for me, even though I didn't expect to have my baby that day, because I knew that sometime in the next two weeks, I would. I have another friend due today with her first - excited for you both!

AFM, DS and I both have dh's cold now. I feel like crap. And baby woke an hour ago to nurse and won't go back to sleep. I don't have time to be sick! I have s bunch of stuff I need to do for church, two kiddos to take care of, and a trip to pack and plan for! But I'm glad dh is finally feeling better, and it's the weekend, so he can help with the kids. Plus he just ended two hellish weeks at work where he had to do both his job and someone else's while the other person was at training, so next week should be much better. (Sidenote: How cold is it here? Cold enough that when they take things apart at the wind farm, they can't get them to go back together because the metal has contracted too much.) I'm also incredibly excited that our trip to Texas is only a week and 2 days away! I'm not excited about preparing for it, but I'm excited to be there.


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@chuord - The back pain and inability to eat a full meal is rough. Now I call those the good 'ole days. Lol. Just kidding. You should post a bump picture, too. Have we seen your yet? 
@iixivboots - Such a cute picture!!!!!! Congrats on a good peri appointment. That's great that they're both head down. As long as A stays head down, you'll be fine. I'm glad your doc isn't making you do the 3 hour GTT. That thing really is a beast. It's better just to treat it as needed. Good luck with the iron infusion. When will that be? I would think that'd make you feel better overall. Yeah, they put me on 2 mg folic acid from the beginning. I didn't know it affected iron levels! . 
@adiejan - I love the bump!!!! You look great! I hope your sugars stay stable. If what you're doing works, then why change it? The amnioreduction is where they remove a bunch of amniotic fluid from baby B. Part of his hydrops problem is excess amniotic fluid. This is distending the uterus beyond normal capacity and may be a labor trigger. Besides the fact that it's horrible uncomfortable and painful. Hopefully, the amnioreduction will buy us a little more time.

AFM - So, another problem popped up. (I think my body's just breaking down now). It's ICP which I've never heard of before. (I'll post a link). Cholestasis of pregnancy. It's where your liver doesn't work so well because of the demands of pregnancy and bile salts stay in your blood stream. For some reason, this causes intense itching of the hands and feet. It's annoying, but harmless to mom and goes away after birth. But, the bile salts cross the placenta and the babies have to deal with them, too. It can cause stillbirth after 37 weeks. Luckily (?) it doesn't look like we'll get that far to worry about it. There's meds available. I'll see what the doc says.

But, seriously?!!?!?!? I feel like a walking medical disaster.

http://www.icpcare.org/


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

@toothfairy2be: Sorry to hear about the bed rest.. that sounds exhausting.. kind of nice but I can see how that would get old. I don't know, I sleep probably at least 9-10 hours day right now and I take my sweet time getting out of bed lol.
@Autumnlaughing: That exercise for your hips was actually pretty effective.. it seemed to help mine a little bit at least temporarily. Thanks. Happy 40 weeks. I am already starting to get sad thinking about eventually not being pregnant. Of course I'd like to meet this little one, but it will be weird to feel normal again...
@Xerxella: Happy your home even though you have to go back Monday. Hopefully you can get some relief and keep those babies cooking just a while longer. You are definitely a super hero.
@Milk8shake: I am not looking forward to the glucose test at all. That much sugar at once just sounds like a nightmare. I won't be shocked if puke or get dizzy. Sorry to hear about the iron levels. Hopefully a transfusion will get you feeling better.
@MountainMamaGC: Glad that everything with the baby is okay. I also had a slightly titled uterus in the beginning and my doctor couldn't see the baby that well at 8 weeks and had to do a transvaginal ultrasound so that's amazing they found yours so early.
@chuord: I feel you on the back pain and not being able to eat and feel full. Probably some of my most annoying symptoms. I eat until my heartburn is too bad and then stop and then eat again and it just never seems like enough. It's ridiculous... lol.
@adiejan: you look great! I was also on metformin and went off of it between 16-20 weeks. I thought that it was keeping me from gaining weight.. turns out it wasn't. I didn't know anything going off of it though although my pcos was pretty mild I think.
@iixivboots: happy to hear the babies are doing well. i don't blame you for feeling overwhelmed.. i feel that way and i've only got one baby cooking. Your baby bump is beautiful, so jealous of all you ladies that have big bumps already.. mine is such a slow grower...

Hi to everyone else.. as always trying to stay caught up and failing miserably...

AFM: pretty exhausted and nauseated today. baby girl slowed down again the last couple of days so probably just going through a growth spurt again. I can't gain weight no matter how hard I try.. I am still at only a 8 lb weight gain. It's exhausting to be so aware of what i'm eating and to purposely be overeating and nothing. She's taking away from my whole body and it's all belly. hopefully that shifts soon.. i just don't want my doctor to think i'm not eating or not trying and i definitely don't want her to be behind.

it's snowing here so curled up with dh and watching christmas movies. supposed to go to a company party tonight but we'll see how up to it I feel.. right now it doesn't sound fun at all. Oh and here's my bump from 24 weeks 5 days... so 5 days ago.


----------



## toothfairy2be (Nov 16, 2010)

So jealous of all the beautiful bumps! @alivewithyou @chuord @adiejan @iixivboots

Now we are all patiently waiting for @Milk8shake to share. Even lopsided I'm sure baby boy makes an adorable bump. When is your infusion scheduled for? As many needles as I've had at this point, an IV infusion of anything sounds better than trying to get down pills or liquids! 
@alivewithyou - Your bump is adorable! Hope you make it out to the party and enjoy yourself. Hearing about nausea still at 25 weeks makes me sad. 
@MountainMamaGC- glad to hear the pains went away. So scary in early pregnancy. How are you feeling now? Are you going into week 6?
@Autumnlaughing- We got snow! Only an inch and it didn't stick to the roads. Hopefully we won't get anymore until after you deliver and are home safe and warm with baby girl. Congrats on 40 weeks, we need an updated belly shot of you being full term too!
@monkeyscience- So sorry you caught DH cold. That has to be awful trying to be on top of your game for everything when you feel crummy. Monday is 12 weeks. Just 2 sleeps away.
@Xerxella- Always something isn't it. Will they treat you for the ICP? Does that mean the babies are itchy too? 
@chuord- As the all day nausea goes away the hunger has increased and I feel exactly as you describe. I can't eat enough to be full so I have to eat something every hour or two and within a few minutes of finishing I feel empty again. Sorry about the massive heat. The cold here isn't impressive enough to cool you down&#8230; we are in the mid 40s-50s during the day and 20s at night. Fahrenheit of course. How have your headaches been?

AFM- Impatiently waiting by the window for the mail truck. Usually they come around 3 but DH made the mistake of telling me on the weekends they usually come around 1. Of course no sign of them yet and they do the other side of the street first so it will be 20 minutes at least from the first sighting! I figured I will attach a picture of my comparatively pathetic bump. I promise that before this, as an avid yogi, my belly was flat especially in this top.


----------



## adiejan (Mar 3, 2013)

So mad...I did an entire post on my phone and it refreshed the page and I lost it. Oh well, here we go again 

Ughhh @Xerxella, you just can't catch a break! Are you constantly itchy? That royally blows! Thanks for explaining the amnio reduction. I hope that Monday comes quickly! Like you need a distended uterus when that puppy is already full!

@iixivboots- Love the pic!! I hope you start feeling better quickly...sorry you are sick. When do you leave for Texas? Hopefully it will be warm there. I saw on the news that certain parts of texas were going to freeze...hope it thaws out before you get there.

@chuord- I think we need another pic! How is DH handling all of your shopping he he. Mine just laughs every time a box shows up. Amazon is my friend!

@alivewithyou- Love your sweet little girly bump! I'm sorry that you're not gaining weight...somehow that seems strange to say haha! Did you get a lot of snow last night? We got quite a bit and now it is super, duper slippery outside. Gotta love cold ass Logan 

@toothfairy2be- I love your bump!! What are you waiting for the mail truck so patiently for? Sorry if I missed it somewhere.


----------



## toothfairy2be (Nov 16, 2010)

It's here it's here! I found both babies quickly. Baby A is still about 160bpm and Baby B is closer to 180 so you can tell the difference relatively easily. I am so excited and SO relieved. I could listen to them all day long but I assume overuse of the doppler is not recommended. Now I need to shower and make myself look human for dinner with my cousins tonight. I'm still terrified to start really telling people.
@adiejan I was waiting for the doppler.


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@monkeyscience - Sorry about the colds. I hope baby doesn't get it. I hope your trip goes well. Even if Texas is cold, it'll still be warmer than where you are! Where exactly the you going again? 
@alivewithyou - I couldn't gain weight in the beginning either. There was just immediately no room to really eat. I switched to alot of whole fat, high calorie foods and that really helped. And, then in the past few months, the lbs have really started to creep up. I DO think babies take what they want and just leave you holding the bag. I know after they're born, I'll be working really hard to get back into any sort of shape whatsoever. Love all the cute bumps!!!!!
@toothfairy2be - great bump! Love it! I'm glad the Doppler came. It really is reassuring. I would just use it whenever I needed the reassurance which ended up being about a couple times a week. I hadn't thought if the babies are itchy, too? I'm more worried about their little livers having to work so much harder. 
@adiejan - Something's always itchy now. The weird one is the itchy palms. (There's a joke in there, but it escapes me).


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

First of all I want to say that everyone's bump is soooooo cute!!!!!!!!!!! @Xerxella you are amazing and I just keep thinking about you Hun!! It is always something, hugs!! @toothfairy2be glad the doppler came in and you can hear both babies that is exciting. An inch of snow??? Wow. And I think we are freezing at 44 degrees but you must be at least 32. @monkeyscience I am inspired that you are only 4 or so weeks postpartum and you can do laundry and bake a pie?? With a toddler and a baby?? Wow!! Maybe I should not worry so much about prepping meals and such. When I finish the curtains I will post, I just hope I can finish as when the night rolls around I'm so tired and want to just sit. Yes tooth powder instead of toothpaste. I make it with calcium and bentonite clay, and all that good stuff. I have the recipe if you want!! @LittleKind ha you made me laugh, actually I'm a little obsessive and I can't let other chores go to do other chores. I try to do them all. @Autumnlaughing when are you gonna have that baby???? @chuord, I'm with toothfairy, I use to just eat often rather than a huge quantity of food at one time. Hugs I do understand as this pregnancy was similar and I was pregnant with twins in the past so I know, hugs to you mama!! @alivewithyou I'm sure your weight gain is fine. Don't worry mama. How nice to be cuddling watching christmas movies. I love it! I usually start the movies and music after thanksgiving.
I'm sure I missed some folks..... Hello

Afm I have my appointment next week. And I will present my birth plan.
I've been feeling okay, the fibroids usually hurt at the end of the day and I'm starting to get. A little heartburn. I definitely can't drink anything bubbly no sparkling apple cider for me. And guess how much weight I have gained so far??? Ready?? 23 pounds!! I can't believe it. And it's all belly, everyone that i see always say" oh your so cute you are all belly" but really my thighs and butt are much larger ... Lol

Eta:: @Milkshake if I ever know I will be down your way I would totally visit. Thanks for saying that @kewpie80 what's up bump buddy?? @Silverbird update please!!!!


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Adie, xerxella - I posted a pic on Friday just gone, but it's been busy and you might have missed it 
Adie - re parcels, I've stopped again (after those huge ones) although he's fine with it  I want to take the time and make a list so I feel organised - just any energy has gone into cooking, eating out or packing stuff to help minimalize clutter.
Xerxella - you have every right to feel annoyed, it's a continuous pile on for you isn't it? Enough universe! Let's have no more issues at least till birth time.
Boots - I do feel a little overwhelmed about having two, but mainly glad - as I'm 40 and it's our first babies I just see it as a blessing, I was really stressing about the years left to provide siblings... Plus I'm really lucky in that my parents have offered to move in with us for several months - mum will sort food, washing and the house so I am free to do babies and recover. That's the best gift ever! Plus my sister lives in this city too, her and her hubby have volunteered to take them for weekends lol, and whole studying she worked in a baby store in Sydney so knows what's good. So my main stress is getting to the end and having healthy babies 
Alivewithyou / toothfairytobe - exactly! To help reduce indigestion I try and drink fluids first, then eat anything solid and not drink anymore fluid for an hour to let the food digest - it helps a bit. Also Tracy and everyone are right protein is best for just feeling better, oh and fats yummy avocado, butter, cheese etc. for first breakfast I have organic bio activated rice protein (choc and hazelnut) in quinoa and chia milk, I get a good hit of protein send am able to eat something else in an hour or so.
Alivewithyou - as long as bubs is on track don't stress too much - you can only fit in so much! At 16.5 weeks I'd only put on 800gms total, but babies are on track. Your bump looks a great size too, and so cute in the top! 
Toothfairytobe - yay on the Doppler! Your belly looks so cute already! Lol as if you could hide it from your cousins  I'm so excited you're sharing!!
Monkey - is Texas for work or fun?
Tracy - wow! You are taking homemaker to a whole new level  where's the energy coming from?
Autumn - still with us?
I'm sure I needed to say more but brain is now blank - must be time for breaky!


----------



## Silverbird (Dec 30, 2008)

Hello all,


My brain is mush so will probably miss loads of people!


traceychamber: how nice of you to think of me. sorry to hear about the heart burn, starting to get me too.


chourd: well done with your tidying I hope your well


xexerlla: so sorry to hear about all your medical problems, I hope things improve.


toothfairy glad you can hear the heart beats


Moneky science congrats on your little one what a lovely name.


AFM: I posted a while back when I was having a bad day. My morning sickness seems to have faded (touch wood) and I am so much happier! actually have some energy to cook and am able to eat it. bliss. no movement felt yet which is starting to worry me a little. but I'm starting to feel it's real, starting to meet some other mums etc. I've employed a private midwife and am attending a positive birth group which is great. my colleagues at work our so cute always asking about how I am sometimes they seem more excited than me! so anyway sorry I'm not about much but glad to be able to give a positive update.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Silver bird - I'm so glad you popped in! Yay for feeling better, and I love that you have such a supportive network around you 

Any chance of a belly pic? Also are you doing the 20 week anatomy?


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

Awesome to have so many check ins, updates and pics! Hope I don't miss anyone.

@toothfairy2be - how exciting! Bring on the 12 week mark, and :love for telling people! Being "out" is scary AND thrilling.

@tracyamber - what day is your appointment. Is your birth plan ready? I'd like to read it if you feel like sharing. I bet you have thought of everything!

@chuord - I didn't miss your pic, and I think you look super cute. I really want to have what you're having for breakfast. It sounds amazing.

@Silverbird - happy to hear all the good news. We can use all the good we can get around here!

@Autumnlaughing - great job holding out. You must be getting keen to meet that baby though!

@adiejan - cute 16 week bump! You look great. Kind of seems like that just flew by!

@iixivboots - happy to be infusion and DD buddies, good to have some company, even if you are far away. I take normal supps, but I'm gonna grab some Floradix as well. It's cool that you can tell when A flipped - you must be so in tune with them. I'm interested in the breastfeeding info you have. Share away! You look happy in your pic, I'm glad your mood is starting to lift.

@monkeyscience - let's just call you supermum. You do a great job of taking everything in stride. You really deserve a holiday, so I'm looking forward to it with you.

@Xerxella - seriously? Enough already. That's pretty much an order, no more hiccups from here, thanks very much. I saw a mum with cholestasis on "The Midwives" (I think) - it was horrifying. I really, really feel for you. Wish I could stop by and check in on you.

@alivewithyou - another cute bump. It's ridiculous how great you all look. I reckon my guy had a bit of a growth spurt this week too. Regarding weight, I'm about on par with you. I'm at about 8.5lbs gain - which is only half of the 16 I lost initially, so if I keep at this pace, I might weigh less at the end then I did at the beginning. They do a complex growth scan on baby each visit, and he is perfectly on target, so I wouldn't worry about little girl. I think they power along, regardless of us.

*AFM:* I am going to lunch today with the fam. I'm anxious about being out and about, but also desperate to talk to some different people. I think I'll give myself an hour and then come back home. I'm very nervous about my pregnancy coming up in discussion. I still haven't really reached the point that I like talking about it much. It's not a great day weather wise either. Yesterday was our hottest November day on record for 46 years, and today is meant to be worse. 
Just in time for G20, but do you think our moron PM wants to talk climate change? Nup! :irked


----------



## Sourire (May 4, 2009)

Such cute bump pics! Especially yours, toothfairy!

Since chuord asked about me here is my update: I started feeding Liliana solids yesterday and it's lots of fun. We're doing baby led weaning so no purées, just chunks of real food. Today she had a chunk of salmon sitting in her mouth for almost half an hour before she figured out how to swallow it. It's crazy that I'm in Canada and a bunch of you Americans have colder weather than me! There's no snow here yet, today the temp went just below freezing for the first time.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@Sourire I knew I forgot to mention you. I'd want to hear about you even if no one asked!!! I love having you around for support mama, never forget that!!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

I just want to say I am not super mom. I'm more like feel-like-the-walking-dead mom. Today has sucked in so many ways. I'll not bore you with the details. For those of you who haven't yet experienced being a mother to a baby on the outside, you will learn that you'll do whatever it takes to survive. This includes things you never thought you could do, things you never wanted to do, and things you may not even remember doing because you're so dang exhausted. And you'll feel like you've done absolutely nothing of value sometimes. But if you can find a non-exhausted moment to reflect, you may find that you're pretty darn proud of what you have done. I am not having one of those moments. I'm too tired. Hopefully I will have one soon, though.


----------



## LittleKind (Feb 25, 2011)

@monkeyscience i remember feeling that way when my son was little and i was working full time and doing my masters coursework. You try to keep it all going but some days you are miserable and barely scraping by. I think you need to take some time for yourself and make everything else wait. Seriously.

@Sourire what a cute story about the fish! and yes, it has been colder than Canada here lately. Crazy. We have had several inches of snow over 3 days and temps in the negatives. Not enough to cancel school, though. Bummer for me.

Milk - I hope your lunch is good. I am kind of relieved to hear that you still don't wnt to talk much about your pregnancy. I feel like i am going to be the same. Of course I am excited, but I don't want to have to process the reactions of every single person. I just want to have some peace to think about it in my own way. Sorry it is so hot there and the politicians of the world are descending.

Great to see all the bumps and updates from boots, adie, alivewithyou...glad you all are well. Adie, someone else said it seems like your 16 weeks flew by. it feels like that to me, too. does it feel like that to you?  are you back from your work trip? how did it go?

AFM I got outed at work by my boss...he pulled me out of a meeting (!) and asked if I was feeling ok physically because I had been out a lot to see the dr. I told him I am pregnant but not to tell because I have had a lot of losses so it is not a sure thing. Then he said congrats and I said no...what I am saying is we're going to wait and see. And he told me he already guessed because my body is changing (!!) and then asked my due date and if I will be out at the beginning of the year (that was his aim all along, finding out if I need a sub next fall). And I said AGAIN that this is not a sure thing and I want some time before we discuss that part. Also I was crying a little and other staff were walking by (and waiting inside the meeting) during this conversation so I am sure a bunch of people know now. I resent having to tell him before I have even told my mom or friends. He also swore not to tell but THEN told me 3 other women are preg and started giving me hints about who it is, so I do not think my secret is safe.

In better news, going for 8 wk scan on Tuesday, touring birth center (so I can get my first appt and switch to midwife care) in one week, then we have a 3 day break for American Thanksgiving after that...then I only have 3 more weeks to work before I go on winter break and cruise into second tri and hopefully not being ill every day anymore. I am so pleased to have made it this far I just can't even stand it.

@chourd I saw the belly pic and you look great. I understand feeling like you cannot eat. Your breakfast choice sounds yummy. I need to buy some protein powder I guess. it makes me feel better to eat protein but i am so tired of eggs and cottage cheese.

tracy - making a birth plan sounds so exciting. I've forgotten all the stuff you get to do towards the end. my dh and i were just laughing that it kind of seems like our son has just always been here ....we forget that he was BORN and by all appearances, a new one will be born in the summer. we feel like we need to remember how this actually works. are you taking a birth class?

xerxella - lady it has been pouring on you for so long! I just have to believe that the most miraculous and happy ending awaits you and your twins. Nobody deserves it more than you.

edit i don't know how this post got out of order and i cant fix it.


----------



## adiejan (Mar 3, 2013)

@Milk8shake- How did your lunch go? Did it feel like you were breaking out of prison 

@LittleKind-I am so sorry about your boss. What a presumptuous way to handle things. I hope he doesn't say anything. I definitely don't feel like the past 16 weeks have cruised by. However, I do get surprised and excited with each week. It is almost unbelievable to me that I am this pregnant as I have never gotten this far before. Good luck at your scan on Tuesday!

@chuord- I did see your cute bump last week. My brain just doesn't work sometimes haha! What big items do you have now? I have cribs that I found on sale for $95 each. They convert to bigger beds as they grow so I couldn't really pass that up. I have also been buying diapers every time I go to the store. So my garage looks like a diaper storage center 

@tracyamber-Your posts always make me smile! Do you think you will share your birth plan here? I really have no idea what that entails and I kind of feel like I a kid who doesn't know about an assignment that was due.

@Silverbird-glad to see you pop in! Hope you feel movement soon. How far along are you?

@Xerxella- itchy palms are just miserable!! I had them when I was on Lupron (which I am highly allergic to) for OHSS suppression. Do your feet itch too?

@toothfairy2be- glad your Doppler came! So exciting to hear both of them. Ummmm please ignore my pregnancy brain in asking what you were waiting for while in the same breath talking about your Doppler.


----------



## toothfairy2be (Nov 16, 2010)

@Xerxella good luck tomorrow. The itchiness sounds horrible and on top of the polyhydroamnios it is just unfair! You need a break mama. I hope the procedure goes well and you feel some relief and can go home to rest. Will be waiting on an update.
@Milk8shake How was lunch out today? Did the heat get to you too much? What is the high at home right now? 
@chuord I did see your bump photo last week, just hopeful for a new one whenever you are ready! How are you dealing with the heat? I am so impressed with your breakfast and that you can get/keep that stuff down. 
@Sourire It really is so nice to have you here and be able to stay updated on you and Liliana. You were one of the first people I remember from MDC so after all these years to share this experience with you is really special.
@tracyamber You are so on top of things having a birth plan together. A birth plan seems like a unicorn&#8230; some mythical creature that nobody really knows exists. Hope the fibroids aren't too bad and that you have a great doctor appt this week. Is this the one they rescheduled?
@LittleKind That seems so unfair of your boss to approach you like that. My understanding was that they cannot ask you. It really is just so unprofessional. Can't wait for your scan on Tuesday. Every little step just feels like such a milestone. 
@adiejan The weeks always go by faster for everyone else. Great find on the cribs! Have you done much maternity shopping? @Silverbird It is good to hear from you and that your update is that things are on the up and up. Take care of yourself and don't be a stranger!
AFM- I had a blast with my cousins last night. They were so supportive and so excited that it really made me happy to have told them first. It almost felt real for a minute. I also cried yesterday for the first time in relation to actually being pregnant. Even after all of the ultrasounds I hadn't had that moment where it felt like this is actually happening and then mid shower I just burst into tears. Since Thursday I started feeling better during the day times so I stopped Zofran then I started it again yesterday because I had been waking up with nausea and vomiting. The constipation came back with a vengeance. So I tried colace today and it actually worked. My belly is getting huge by the way. It seems to have happened more today than yesterday even. I don't know how I will hide it at work 2 more weeks. My mom is taking me shopping on Saturday for maternity pants. We have a great maternity consignment shop about 45 minutes away. The only jeans I have right now retail for over $200 and I got them for $50 last year. They're designer so I feel fancy&#8230; I have never bought designer jeans before!


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

@Sourire - I agree, I like the updates, even if nobody asks. Side note, I Just love the name Liliana. It's so delicate and pretty.

@monkeyscience - sorry it was a lousy day, and sorry if my comment made it worse. I meant it though. I admire all that you do, and your attitude. I know I have no idea what it's like to actually _be_ a mother.

@LittleKind - your boss seems like a bit of an asshat. I think I'd be a bit uncomfortable if my boss made comments about my body like that. It's none of his business. I'm glad you have a cruisey couple of weeks ahead of you though - you will need them!

@adiejan - sounds like you've got a bit of baby brain going on. I have the same problem.

@toothfairy2be - so glad all went well with your cousins. Sounds like it's starting to hit home a bit. You'll feel so much more comfy with some maternity clothes, I bet. It got to 42 degrees here yesterday, which Google tells me is about 108 for you guys. It was still 30 degrees (86) at 11pm last night. Not pleasant.

*AFM:* I did go to lunch, but I sincerely regret it. I had an okay time, but it was definitely too hot, and too much. I was in so much pain last night, and I feel lousy today. Was nice to see all my cousins and stuff though. I did manage to take a pretty dodgy selfie where I don't look too ridiculous or lopsided.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Sourire - I love the update too! Soo cute, what's her favourite so far?
Monkey - I think that is what we are all meaning calling you super mum, you seem to be doing way more stuff than any normal person could cope with... I'm just really glad that you are going on holiday soon and will be able to just focus on your family... I learnt the hard way frm a burnout that sometimes I just have to say no.  now I'm good at it lol!
Tracy - yes please more updates on you!
Adie - I knew that several of you had seen the pic  I'll so another one at 18 weeks on Friday - then we can see if it's changing... I think that your deal on cots is great! I hunk I'll have to pay around $350 for he same sort of thing (it's that Aussie tax thinks again. - where they just charge us more cos they can!) Amazon will only ship books to Aus, it helps keep making us pay more. I'm hoping to do a final search for prams with my sister this weekend - I'm so over it and just want something that is functional.
Littlekind - thanks, we did a little more yesterday (dh and I) making some space in the kitchen for baby stuff lol. Yep your boss while I like to think he was just worried about you, doesn't seem like he's the best at keeping quiet... I'd maybe go see him again and confirm your wishes and maybe mention the thought of him sharing has stressed you out? (Even if it hasn't he might get the message to keep his trap shut) can't wait till your scan!
Toothfairytobe - wow!!! Huge hugs, it's pretty awesome when the realisation hits! I've been having a few sessions this week where it starts to seem real that not only am I pg but in 6 months we'll be at home with two babies... Seems totally surreal! I was hoping that you would have a great time sharing, support and celebration is an important part of the whole thing - bet it was a huge relief!
Xerxella - fx for everything to go as planned tomorrow, giving you he best relief and best results... Keep chanting he mantra 'the worst is over, it's all up from here' you totally deserve that break!
Hi everyone else?
Autumn - still stalking and waiting for action


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Not a lot of time, but I just want to clarify...I'm not mad at anyone, or offended by the comments. I just didn't want anyone to have any crazy ideas that I was accomplishing so much, and then feel bad about what they could/couldn't accomplish after their babies came. Love you all, I want you to know you'll all be at least as super a mom as me, probably superer!


----------



## Sourire (May 4, 2009)

Milk - on my phone I only see your head and shoulders in that bump pic lol. 

Chuord - so far the salmon has been the greatest hit, though today she had lots of fun gnawing off chunks of cucumber and spitting them out because they were too big to swallow. My DH almost had a heart attack watching her do that because he was sure she'd choke.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Milk - cross posted - love your bump pic! It looks totally cute and adorable that angle!! I've been getting the same after a big day, almost worse than a hangover, but you can rest as much as you need now and at least your 'soul' got to see some different faces!
Monkey - hugs xxx (thank you)
Sourire - that's so funny, food is a great play thing - it will be interesting to see if this type of weaning makes her more adventurous with food in the long run - my guess is it would. My friends son is allowed whatever combo he wants and he does weird stuff like Vegemite with jam and loves it.

Afm - indigestion today, but since pg slows digestion I'm hesitant to take antacids as I find they slow it more and I eat less. Anyone found a solution?
Also why aren't the like buttons staying on? Frustrating lol


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@Milk8shake - Such a cute bump!!!!!!! It looks perfect! 
@chuord - I noticed that about the like buttons, too. Very annoying. I've got no answers to the heartburn. I've been popping the antacids and they help in the short term. Maybe a glass of milk for the calcium? I get heartburn from water these days, so I'm not the person to ask! 
@Sourire - I love BLW. It's so much fun watching them play with their food. 
@toothfairy2be - that's so awesome you had such a good evening with your cousins. You really needed that break and to just feel like a normal pregnant woman! 
@adiejan - Great buy on the cribs!!!!!! 
@LittleKind - Sorry about your stupid boss. That really sucks.

AFM - I'm losing my mucous plug, which isn't surprising or really concerning. It just confirms what I already know that a birth event is coming. I'll update tomorrow when I know anything. For now, here's how huge I am:


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

I love all the bump pictures. I just want to say I will be stalking you @Xerxella tomorrow!!!!!!! No advice for the heartburn @chuord.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Autumnlaughing (May 26, 2008)

Having device issues .. but wanted to pop in and say no baby yet! Hugs to all... Will write more later.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Xerxella - you definitely 'look' full term, that fluid is a killer. I find it really interesting that your bump is sitting so high! In an earlier pic you had already dropped quite low. Also obvious is that you are all baby and nothing else... No wonder you are having trouble eating! Huge hugs and stalking events of today... Btw you can't give birth yet - autumn still has her legs crossed for you 
Autumn - thanks for the update!
Tracy - anything about you? When's this appointment?

It's weird so many things that I 'should' be doing organising etc. before babies but all I'm doing in my head is counting down to the next appointment


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

Next time I complain about anything, please, refer me back X's photos. As uncomfortable as I am, I just can't fathom how you must be feeling. It would be interesting to see a before/after comparison after your AR, you are game. 

Much, much love to you mama. You've done the most brilliant job for those precious boys. 

My appt is tomorrow at 8.30am. What time is yours? (For stalking purposes).


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@Autumnlaughing - Come on honey. I'm dying over here. Just go have that kid....
@chuord - Since B is up high, it's like his space has grown. 
@Milk8shake - My appointment is at 9:30 am CST, but first they do an u/s and then they're going to monitor me for contractions before they do anything else. Realistically, I figure if there's any update, it's about 12 hours from now. I'll post a pic if I can.


----------



## Tear78 (Nov 28, 2008)

X, thinking of you today!


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Thinking of you, too, Xerxella. Nearly 31 weeks - that is awesome!


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Also, pie recipe. I used a frozen crust from Wal-Mart. I peeled the apples & dh cored and sliced them. It would have taken twice as long without that help. After tasting it, he 's volunteered to core and slice again whenever I want.

Will be stalking for updates from you, too, Milk!

1 week till Texas! To answer a few questions - going to Houston. Strictly a vacation. Going home to our families for Thanksgiving.

Baby done nursing, back to sleep now.


----------



## hope4light (Feb 29, 2008)

Stalking X and Autumn....

HI to everyone else, still here reading along and keeping you all in my thoughts.


----------



## Autumnlaughing (May 26, 2008)

@Xerxella - I hope you're feeling better by now! I don't think my kid is budging for at least another day or so, so I hope the amnioreduction gives you those couple of days of relative comfort, and then we can have the kids?

Yesterday I had some mild but timable contractions for about 2 hours in the morning - really just as if I had my period, if I was walking, I maybe didn't even notice (though possibly due to the pain in my pubic bone at that point). They died down around 10AM though. Today is looking pretty similar, though it seems to be going on a bit longer at least. Dh got like no sleep the past two days - turns out that I can sleep through a mild contraction, but not quietly! Also, I'm sniffly and coughy some still, and that wakes him up. He seems to be getting sick today, so that's not great. He spent the weekend nesting, which was cute.. but my housemate isn't thrilled about a few things.

Xerxella, I have to admit that I used your pic to show him why twins was not a great plan. He agrees that you look pretty darned uncomfortable, and would be happy for me to have the kid sooner at this point!

I can't remember all the personals that I'd typed before the computer ate my last post  
@Milkshake, good luck with your appointment, too.


----------



## adiejan (Mar 3, 2013)

@Xerxella- you are one good mama! You seriously are amazing! I am really interested in seeing if things would go down with AR. I'll be stalking for an update!
@Autumnlaughing-come on baby!!! 
@Milk8shake-and stalking you too!


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

Paging @Milk8shake Are you still asleep?

AFM - Amnioreduction is done. They got out 750ml and then the contractions got so bad I had to tap out. I'm starting to feel better, but they're still picking up alot of contractions on the monitor. If things settle down we'll try again tomorrow. There's still alot of fluid in there.


----------



## Autumnlaughing (May 26, 2008)

I was starting to get really worried about you Xerxella!

I'm glad you're feeling a little better. Your tracker says 30+6.. that's 31 tomorrow!


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

Good news! That's quite a bit. Can you feel a difference?


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Glad they were able to do at least something, Xerxella. Hope things settle down. Interestingly, today is World Prematurity Day. I don't know if that's a good or bad omen...


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Monkey - that pie does sound yummy! The holiday sounds relaxing xx

Xerxella - woohoo for at least 750ml! That should at least give you enough space to breath, maybe for some food? Fx the contractions settle down and they can do more tomorrow... My gut feeling for you has always been 33 weeks - just putting it out there in case you get the extra two weeks  also congrats on making 31! Are they keeping you in to monitor till tomorrow?

Autumn - sounds like your body is gearing up to go soon, fx it all keeps going the way you want!

Milk - your appointment is in 15 mins- good luck and looking forward to the update!

Hi hope4light - great to see all you ladies pop in to support your friends xx


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@Xerxella glad they got some fluid out!! Hope you feel some relief!! Sending positive energy your way!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## toothfairy2be (Nov 16, 2010)

@Xerxella- Glad they got some out and hopefully the contractions will slow down enough to get some more out tomorrow. Did I say my sister had polyhydroamnios with my nephew? Just one baby but she had enough amniotic fluid for 4 (so her dr told her). They never did a reduction but by delivery his umbilical cord was twice as long as most babies. Never did figure out why&#8230;
@Milk8shake- looking forward to your update! hopefully the appt goes well!

AFM- Started spotting a little after lunch and still feeling tight and tender. I just got home to put my feet up and will pull out the doppler soon. I found heartbeats in two areas last night but they were pretty much the same BPM so I couldn't tell if it was one baby or both. DH made me stop looking bc he doesn't like how it pushes against my belly. I will say it took a little longer to find one last night that it was scary. He started looking at me like "what is wrong" and then said why would you do this right before bed, theres nothing we could even do! I think he forgets that regardless of the time of day if the heartbeat is gone, there is nothing we can do. My gut still says they are fine and are my rainbow babies but boy would I like this bleeding ish to go away so I can enjoy them.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Toothfairytobe - hugs! I hope the bleeding hurries up and finishes too. I have a vision of you being a Doppler addict ,do they have a group for that lol?


----------



## adiejan (Mar 3, 2013)

@Xerxella- I am so glad that they got some fluid out! Do you have to stay in the hospital tonight? 31 weeks...what a miracle you are!

@toothfairy2be- trust your gut! I am sorry about the bleeding I really, really hope it stops.

@Autumnlaughing- any more contractions?


----------



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

Tooth- I hope the spotting stops real soon. 
X-I hope you are feeling well after all that. 
Everyone else- Hello, I have been stalking all of you once or twice a day. I hope you had a good weekend. 

AFM: My brother totally bought my excuse about not drinking. It was easy and I will use it with the inlaws too. My dating ultrasound is on thursday. Heres hoping I can see a little heartbeat. I will be 8 weeks so we should be able to see it. I have a foster conference this weekend and I have to leave my lil fosterling behind for a couple days and I feel guilty. I know that he is leaving us soon and I dont want him to stress anymore than he has to. He (6 months old) is really comfortable with anybody and just loves people so I am hopeful he wont miss me too much. Its hard because you have to do things with them that you wouldnt do with your own children.


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

The contractions did not stop and then they started picking up. It got really bad. The doc took out the cerclage because its dangerous to labor against a cerclage. They started magnesium and pain meds which have really helped alot. 

The doc says if this stops everything, we're good. If not, tomorrow's birthday.


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

X - Sorry about the contractions. But you're going to make it to 31 weeks, and that is AWESOME for all you've been through. And who knows...you may continue to defy the odds and have many more weeks of suffering ahead!


----------



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

I hope that things go smoothly for you X. Everything will be ok!!!


----------



## toothfairy2be (Nov 16, 2010)

Saying prayers for you and the boys. Xoxo


----------



## iixivboots (Apr 11, 2008)

Thinking of you, Xerxella! Glad you've gotten some relief from the discomfort. Hoping for the best for you and your little guys.

31 weeks is awesome. On bedrest!


----------



## adiejan (Mar 3, 2013)

@Xerxella- Lots of positive energy and hugs headed your way!!!


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

Thinking of you as well @Xerxella. Hoping for the best for you and your boys.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Hugs and energy from here too! I totally agree 31 weeks is a brilliant achievement, you are awesome!

Mountain - yay on the drinks excuse! Great that you have an option that makes a lot of sense to everyone 

Milk - any news?


----------



## LittleKind (Feb 25, 2011)

oh xerxella thinking of you and hoping for the best


----------



## Tear78 (Nov 28, 2008)

Thinking of you X! Sending lots of positive thoughts to you and your boys!!!


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

@Xerxella - ((HUGS)) So very scary for you. Sounds like a birthday might be on it's way, regardless. As much as I'd like you to stay very pregnant, even if the ctx stop, you're probably not gonna hold out long without the cerclage! Unless they confine you to a bed in trendelenberg, which wouldn't be unheard of! Hope the magnesium is not too rough on you. Thinking of you and your boys. Shall continue to stalk, so please update if and when you can.

*AFM*: Everything is fine.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

Wow @Xerxella either way, you are meeting those babies soon. You have done an amazing job and have made it quite far. Please keep us posted !!!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kewpie80 (Nov 24, 2010)

X - thinking of you!!


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

Stalkity-stalk before bed.


----------



## LittleKind (Feb 25, 2011)

yup stalking right upon waking, even before going bathroom or throwing up. we're all here for you xerxella!

going for my 8 wk scan in 3 hours, then teaching half day. feel I should have taken the full day off in case something is wrong but choose to imagine nothing will be. I'll pop back to update and track today's big story. rooting for you xerxella...not in an Australian way!


----------



## hope4light (Feb 29, 2008)

thinking and praying for you X.... I agree with all the ladies - you've done an amazing job keeping these guys in for 31 weeks considering everything you've gone through. Going to be stalking all day today!!!


----------



## LittleKind (Feb 25, 2011)

aam scan showed 8w3d - further than we thought. strong heart and wiggling even. moved my due date up a bit


----------



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

My cervix was really high last week and today its lower. My uterus is sore. I am scared guys.


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@Autumnlaughing - You missed your chance.

We're prepping for a c section. Babies should be here in the next few hours.


----------



## LittleKind (Feb 25, 2011)

sending all my best xerxella


----------



## skj2011 (Jul 19, 2011)

Thinking of you @Xerxella! :tiptoe


----------



## pokeyac (Apr 1, 2011)

Sending strength and praying for you and your babies @Xerxella.


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

@LittleKind: happy for you!
@MountainMamaGC: don't read too far into it. My cervix has felt low throughout my pregnancy to me and my doctor finally told me to stop checking it and my cervix was a beautiful 5.4 cm and closed at my anatomy scan so shows what I could feel. 
@Xerxella: sending you all my good vibes today.


----------



## iixivboots (Apr 11, 2008)

@Xerxella all the very best for you and your babies today.


----------



## tinytina (Dec 11, 2006)

Hi to everyone,

Fingers crossed for @Xerxella and your babies today!


----------



## Sourire (May 4, 2009)

Good luck Xerxella. I hope everything goes smoothly.


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Thinking of you, Xerxella, and praying. I expect we won't be hearing more for awhile. We're all here whenever you have time again.

Little Kind - Wonderful!! Your previous losses have all been earlier, right? Seeing the heartbeat is a great milestone.

Mountain Mama - Hugs to you. Do you have an appointment anytime soon?


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

Sending all my love X.


----------



## toothfairy2be (Nov 16, 2010)

Happy birthday boys. 31 weeks is a huge milestone! Sending prayers and love and warmth.


----------



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

I have an ultrasound on thursday. Both nervous and excited.


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

2 baby boys born. They're both intubated. Baby A looks good and is stable. Baby B is breathing with the ventilator. His O2 is only at 70%. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

My thoughts are with you and your boys X. We've come a long way in what we can do for these babies. I have so much hope for you all.


----------



## Autumnlaughing (May 26, 2008)

@LittleKind - Yay! Glad to hear about the good scan!!
@MountainMama - I was really sore sometimes early on - don't know where my cervix was. Hoping that it's nothing but your uterus stretching a bit to make room for baby!
@Xerxella - sorry to not have been more help! Hopefully now you can breathe and eat and take care of you. I'm glad the boys made it this far, and you'll all be in my thoughts!


----------



## toothfairy2be (Nov 16, 2010)

Glad to hear they're both out in the world. More prayers for them both. Take care of yourself!


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

Congrats xerxella on the birth of your boys. Prayers for a quick improvement from both of them. I hope you are able to get some rest.


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

Welcome to the world, beautiful boys!


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Congrats Xerxella on getting this far, trying not to hold my breath too long but keeping everything crossed, and sending you and the boys energy and healing all morning... Will keep it up. 
I know you have a long worrying time ahead - know we are here for whatever support you need xxx


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

Here's baby A and baby B:


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Oh Xerxella - they are perfect! They look a good size too? How are you?


----------



## LittleKind (Feb 25, 2011)

Xerxella - love them. They are beautiful. Thanks for keeping us updated. We all want so much happiness for you all.


----------



## toothfairy2be (Nov 16, 2010)

They both are beautiful and perfect x. They do look good sized for 9w early.


----------



## Galatea (Jun 28, 2004)

Congratulations, Xerxella!


----------



## Autumnlaughing (May 26, 2008)

@Xerxella - thanks for the update, with pictures!! They're adorable.

(still not in labor here, yet.)


----------



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

They look strong!


----------



## Tear78 (Nov 28, 2008)

Oh, welcome sweet baby boys! Congratulations X! You have so many good thoughts surrounding you! Keep up the great work, mama and babies!


----------



## kewpie80 (Nov 24, 2010)

X - they are beautiful! I'm praying for you all and hoping B stabilizes soon. You've done an awesome job. I was amazed you made it so far.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Kewpie - how are you doing? It seems agrees since we got an update. 

Littlekind - congrats on a healthy heartbeat, bet you are feeling relieved xxx


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Congrats, Xerxella!! I agree with everyone - they look amazing for 2 months early. I'm glad A is stable and B is fighting. I hope you are doing okay - you have been through so much already! Thanks so much for keeping us in the loop. 

Mountain Mama - Glad you have one soon. Hope you get some good reassurance.


----------



## skj2011 (Jul 19, 2011)

Congrats @Xerxella. They are perfect 💗


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

Oh they are so beautiful!!!!!!!!!! Happy birthday babies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

They are just perfect, and so strong, just like their mama!


----------



## MindlessChrissy (Jun 7, 2009)

Welcome to the world beautiful boys!! Congrats X!


----------



## adiejan (Mar 3, 2013)

@Xerxella- so incredibly beautiful!! Praying for all of you!


----------



## adiejan (Mar 3, 2013)

@LittleKind- yay! That is so awesome! I'm glad you had no need to take the day off!


----------



## iixivboots (Apr 11, 2008)

Continuing good thoughts for these gorgeous guys and you, X, as your body recovers and you continue to care for them on the outside.


----------



## tinytina (Dec 11, 2006)

Sorry for not catching up with everyone but I wanted to comment really quickly on your beautiful boys @Xerxella. Hope they continue to fight. Hope you are doing well too. How are you feeling dear?


----------



## LittleKind (Feb 25, 2011)

Checking in like every hour with those new twins on my mind. hoping all is well and getting better all the time.

mountainmama- i know it is impossible to not stress, but it also doesn't help. I think your symptoms can be perfectly normal.

AFM we are finally ready to tell family (I am already looking tubby around the middle for sure), but now we can't seem to get everyone together for dinner or anything so we will have to tell them one by one. It finally seems like this is the real deal now that we saw a little t-rex arm waving and the heart thumping away. We are touring the birth center on Sunday and then after that I will switch to the midwives there for prenatal care. They don't do ultrasounds, but luckily I already got those from my OB and can still do the 20 week if we want. We don't want to know gender so we might skip it. Some women in my due date club are feeling movement already and I am jealous for that stage. That is my favorite part.


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

Congratulations, Xerxella!


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Littlekind - woohoo on ready to share, that's an exciting step! Probably best before your boss blabs it too 

Milk - so everything is good with bubs and they are still happy with your progress? Woohoo!

Xerxella - still thinking of you and the family, hope the newborns are doing well.

Does anyone else have appointments his week? I've got confused with all the excitement!

Autumnlaughing - how are you doing? Hope you are still in your happy calm place!


----------



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

I have an U/S tomorrow. I will be away at at conference all weekend so I probably wont report on it til I get back. I hope to see a little bean swimming around in there.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@MountainMamaGC the rule is you post ultrasound results the day of so we are not all waiting........ Lol @chuord how are you doing mama!!! Thinking about you. I have a lame appointment on Friday . Hi to all

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Lol mountain mamma - you've been told  we're not the most patient lot.

Tracy - likewise we'll expect even a lame update from you!

Afm - I'm still doing ok, a few niggles, nothing significant (compared to many) the babies are moving enough now that I constantly feel like there's a bag of worms in my tummy - no obvious kicks or punches yet just that strange feeling. Oh and I woke up to pee last night and had a slight blood nose, assuming that's sort of normal.
Does anyone have any good books on either twins or breastfeeding? Or recommendations on stuff a newbie should be reading? I'm planning on a breastfeeding class not at hospital, also a class on multiples via the hospital. I don't feel compelled to research heaps just wondering if I should?


----------



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

Chourd- The Womanly Art of Breastfeeding is a goldmine of information. Also visit your local La Leche League group. Pregnant women are welcome.


----------



## Sourire (May 4, 2009)

Chuord - for bf I read the La Leche League book (the womanly art of breastfeeding). I read it while pregnant then re-read immediately after baby was born, it was a lifesaver in those early days!


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Having Twins and More by Elizabeth Noble is awesome. (Says the lady with no twins, who read it for "fun" years ago.) Normally I would warn you that some of it's a little out there, but I think all of it will be right up your alley, chuord. 

I wasn't wildly fond of any breastfeeding books. Truth is, a knowledgeable LC (and sadly, many people claiming that title aren't) is worth a million books. Though YouTube videos have some value.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks everyone! I'll check them out


----------



## LittleKind (Feb 25, 2011)

I liked the baby book by dr sears. some of it is iffy but that was my intro to baby wearing, co-sleeping, and lots of other things that became crucial to how we parent. Some of the stuff in there was also straight up crazy. It is hundreds of pages of info on baby stages, milestones, what to do when they're sick...


----------



## hope4light (Feb 29, 2008)

Sorry so late to the party, but wanted to say congrats to X - they are such handsome little guys. I hope today finds them doing well at a day and 1/2 old. I'm going to be stalking for updates - but no rush hun, you update when you feel up to it. And when you do, please let us know how you're doing.

Autumn - still stalking you too! :grin:


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

Thinking of you and your babies @Xerxella!! @chuord my appointment is Friday not today. I think I just want to get it over as I am not looking forward to driving for and hour to just pee in a cup. But I will pick up the blood sugar monitor. @Autumnlaughing any signs of the baby coming soon??? @toothfairy2be I sure hope the spotting has stopped.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

Random but not so random question, I got my iron levels tested at the beginning of my pregnancy. All was good, now I'm wondering if anyone had them checked again in the middle or third trimester. My diet has not been the same I I just want to know how fast can levels shift? I did not test in my first pregnancy so I'm clueless. [email protected] @monkeyscience or anyone else that may know..

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## iixivboots (Apr 11, 2008)

Yes, tracy, my hemoglobin was 12 in first trimester and is down to 10. I am soooo tired. Getting the iron infusion next week.


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

@tracyamber - Definitely get them retested. They can and do shift, due to the baby needing iron, and due to your increasing blood volume. I was fine at the beginning of both pregnancies, and anemic by the 3rd trimester both times. Both times I was also able to solve the anemia with Floradix, too - I was never super anemic, just a little below desired levels.

AFM - baby slept for 8 hours last night! Starting before 9 PM! Woke up, nursed, went back down for another 4 hours! I know that tonight could go back to being total crap again, but it felt AMAZING to get 5.5 straight hours of sleep. (I was up doing laundry and other things, so I didn't sleep as long as she did.)


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Cross posted with @iixivboots - wow, they're having you do infusions for just being at 10? That's where mine was at first time, and they just recommended supplements. This time, I was only down to 11 something, doc wasn't even concerned (she said anything above 10 is fine in pregnancy, lab says you should be at at least 12), but I was, so I supplemented again.


----------



## Autumnlaughing (May 26, 2008)

@tracyamber - mine started at "fine" went down to 10.something in the second trimester (which was enough to make one of the midwives fussy) and was up to 12.something just recently. I added in Floradix, which I'm pretty sure is the only reason it came back up. And I did feel much better after that! I'm actually running out of the Floradix, and I really should get more...

Mountainmama - looking forward to your news!! If you can't let us in on it I suspect we can forgive you  , but we're all waiting with bated breath!

Nothing exciting going on here. Got my allergy shots for the first time in 3 weeks yesterday, and I always forget how much they help! I'm *so* much less congested, and I slept about 9 hours straight! (totally don't meant to gloat Monkey! I'm just trying to get it while I can... and congrats on you getting some, too!) Nothing exciting on the baby front - a few cramps here and there, but that's all. I have an appointment tomorrow to see about scheduling a bpp + ultrasound for next week, which hopefully I won't need. Honestly, I *am* getting worried about my placenta etc. (I'm sure you ladies all get the fear that my body is letting my baby down!) Also, I'm a bit scared of pitocin, so it's a two-edged thing. I'll feel better if I can get an appointment on the books, and better yet if I then have to cancel it!

Still thinking of the boys, Xerxella..


----------



## iixivboots (Apr 11, 2008)

I was given a choice to do an infusion or not. I went with it, I was do anemic after my son. Also twins and it's falling pretty fast. They keep saying it's pretty well tolerated, I hope so.


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

My iron was last checked a week before I delivered, and it was about a 14. My midwife is coming over today, five days postpartum, and is going to check it again. I had a partial placental abruption this time and lost a lot of blood and was looking pretty pale for several days.


----------



## Sourire (May 4, 2009)

My iron was fine in the first trimester (around 11 or 12 I think) but down to 10.5 in 2nd tri. I went on Floradix for a while but didn't like it so I switched to iron pills.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Just lost post!
Tracy - it's Friday here already  why not go early lol! I think getting tested again is a great idea..
Monkey - congrats on the sleep! Hope it becomes the normal thing!
Boots - if yours dropped off like that at the end with a single, it sounds like a wise choice with twins.
Harmony - I didn't realise that you had given birth so recently, congrats! If they test your iron again I'd love to know the level, it'll be interesting to know the affect birth 'events' have on levels.
Autumn laughing - you crack me up  I wonder if you'd had the shots earlier if that cold would've cleared up faster? Congrats on your sleep too!
Milk - now everything is calmer any details on your check up? Is baby boy still a good size?

@Xerxella - also still sending all good vibes and prayers to you and the boys, hoping you've been able to eat real food and move around at your leisure for a change.

Adie, littlekind, toothfairytobe, alivewithyou, kewpie, silver star - haven't heard updates from you in a bit  how's it all travelling?

Afm - 18 weeks today, dh informs me we are now halfway (our goal is 36 weeks). Through this middle period you tend to count every milestone you can find lol. Oh and it's normal for muscles/ligaments to hurt when coughing or sneezing in the wrong position right?


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@Harmony96 congrats on having your baby!!!!! Thanks for the continued support on this thread as well!!
Afm I'll get my iron rechecked!! I'm glad you all had info on that. I bought some liver pills so I may end up taking those to up my iron if it's low which it probably is.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

Re: iron. Yes, it should be retested. It's protocol here to do around 26-28 weeks because anemia is so common in pregnancy. Lots of factors influence the treatment.

There are different values used to measure anemia, and the treatments can vary. It would depend if your low result is your haemoglobin, serum iron, or serum ferratin.
Iron is stored in separate capacities throughout the body and they can be effected differently.

In my case, my ferratin (iron stoes) was basically nil. But my hb (haemoglobin) was totally normal. So, enough circulating iron in my blood, but no stores, which could be bad if I lost a lot of blood at delivery cause there is nothing in reserve. A supp like Floridix is probably fine for most, unless you had low values across all three measurements.

Incidentally, the low iron has been causing some of my other symptoms. Shortness of breath, heart palpitations and a sore tongue!


----------



## LittleKind (Feb 25, 2011)

chourd it is normal to have pangs if you're in a weird position and cough or laugh. I also started trying to find out what fraction of the pregnancy is complete and said I am a fourth done once I am 10 weeks...but of course I have only been officially pregnant (knowing about it) for 6 weeks at that point...so that is more like a 6th of the way. Gulp. 

congrats on your new baby Harmony. You just casually mention to us you recently gave birth 
Autumnlaughing your plan sounds good. I went into labor on my due date - the day after an appt when they said I wasn't even close and scheduled an induction for the following week. you can go from zero to newborn pretty fast, so don't worry.

We told our son last night. he was at the first ultrasound but we didn't really explain what was going on. I wish he could have been at the next u.s. to see the little arm wiggling and big old head. Now he knows and he told my sister (with permission). my mom is watching him tonight when I go to class so I bet she is about to find out too. :grin:

Last night when he prayed for his family he prayed for the new baby to never get sick in my body or when it is born. I melted. He is the best kid. 

I didn't know they test iron in pregnancy. I was anemic when I delivered my son and had trouble getting the levels back up. I should make sure they're testing me this time. Touring a birth center on Sunday - which is almost more exciting than a regular old ob appt.


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

@chuord congrats on 18 weeks! We did the same happy dance at 17, cause our goal is 34! Are you going to do a class with the ABA? That's my plan also. I should probably get that organised.

@Xerxella - sending big love to you and the boys.

@LittleKind - congrats on being ready to be "out".

@MountainMamaGC - good luck for the scan!

*AFM*: My appt was fine. Little guy is doing awesome, he now weighs about 2.5lbs! He was very stubborn this scan, and it's the first time we got no pictures at all. He's been in the same, head down position all along, but sometimes he really buries himself. Also, my cervix decided to "grow" again, which is totally weird. It's now in the high 3s, so has grown about a cm. Me, well, I feel like #*%!. I'm struggling with a pretty low mood, which I'm certain is not helped by my severe lack of sleep. Middie suggested I could try sleeping tablets, which I don't want to do. DH thinks I should try them though. I'm booked in to see the maternity psychologist next week, so with any luck that might help a little. In other news, we applied and got accepted into a research project with the local university. It's a "baby preparation" parenting class type thing. You do a pre baby course, and they do post baby follow ups to see how you are coping. I figure it can't hurt, and it might help (us, and other parents), so we will give it a go. @chuord, if it's something that interests you, I can give you the details


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Littlekind - thanks for the feedback. Your ds prayer is totally adorable!

Milk - wow! I never knew all that about iron! You are a mine of info 
Yep I'm sort of thinking that the dec 5 aba course might be good, but that would involve me actually doing something about it lol - hasn't happened yet! Also mater run a birthing multiples thingy, I'm sure it'll be a little overkill on the hospital stuff but I feel like we need some knowledge.
Woohoo that little boy is doing so well on his check ups, seems you are the only one having a rough ride - annoying as it is I'm sure glad he's doing so well.
Re sleep is it just the discomfort or mental stress as well? Have you tried Epsom salt baths (I'm talking like a cup of salt for a great magnesium boost) you can buy magnesium in bulk at like a horse produce store (I've got 10kg for $15) I've noticed I tend to get a bit more upset when my levels are down. If you're ever interested in kiniesiology I can let you know my lady, she can do phone consults too. My best way of going to sleep is to do energy work - it's like extra relaxed meditation and I'm off in happy sleep.
Re the survey / class thing, I'd love to hear more about it and chat to dh... Umm I've never changed a nappy in my adult life, hehehe steep learning curve here!


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@Milk8shake thanks for all that info. !!! Are we still bump buddies as well???!! @chuord happy 18 weeks!!! @LittleKind what a sweet boy you have!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Definitely growing.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@chuord you definitely are growing!!!!!! How exciting mama!!!!!!!!!!!! That looks like a comfy tank top too.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tear78 (Nov 28, 2008)

Milk8 hooray for healthy boy and 2.5 pounds! 

X, thinking of you and hoping you're healing well and the boys are doing well! <3


----------



## LittleKind (Feb 25, 2011)

chourd you look great!!


milk glad you had such good news. bummer no pictures.


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

@chuord - I'm not sure about the BF courses because they are all Saturdays. I'd like DH to come along, but he works _every_ Saturday, so I think I will have to go alone  Normally I would see if someone could cover him, but it's the busiest time of year, so there's no chance.

Sadly, we have no bathtub, so no relaxing baths for me. It is 95% the physical discomfort that's the problem with me sleeping. My uterus skewed, so everything else in there is not where it "should" be. It puts more pressure on my back, because the weight distribution, etc is uneven, and the pressure in my back refers around to my side and abdomen. Whilst before I was a bit uncomfortable lying on my side, now it's well, excruciating. Because it's an anatomical issue, they can't correct it, or do anything to relieve it. I'm normally not too bad in the mornings, but it gets worse as the day goes on, and by the time night comes around, I'm usually way to uncomfortable to fall asleep.

You can see the details of the course here: https://exp.psy.uq.edu.au/baby/involved. It's run by the Psych dept of UQ. The program has been around for a really, really long time, but it's always been for school age children upwards. This is the first time they are doing something in the baby range, which is why it's a research project. It seemed as though it could be a worthwhile exercise for us, so I thought - why not?


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@Milk8shake e hug!!!!!! It's so hard to be uncomfortable, sorry to hear this.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kewpie80 (Nov 24, 2010)

x - Still thinking of you often!

chuord - Cute bump! It's definitely there!

milk - So glad your scan went well. I'm so thrilled for you!

Harmony - Congrats on the new baby!!! (picture???) :grin:

So, I haven't updated in ageas as chuord has pointed out. I just don't have much to report, I guess. I did finally take a bump shot tonight. I'm actually halfway to 28 weeks, but meh... 27 is close enough. :wink:

I have a bed rest date of dec 16th. That's when I hit 31 weeks and the OB says he wants me down from then on. I'm still working super hard on my meal plan. A lesson I learned from having my first twins (the twinkies) you can't ever have enough food in the freezer. And now, with having 2 toddlers, I decided to go a bit nuts and prepare and freeze/store in the pantry 4 months worth of breakfasts, lunches, dinners, and snacks. I've got everything labeled and cross referenced in a notebook. I won't have to cook or prepare anything from dec 1 through april 1st and that's counting on no one bringing in meals, which I know won't be the case, so it will likely last clear into april.

It's been running me tired, but it gives me a sense of control, you know? I have a sitter all lined up with 2 backups for when I go into labor or get induced. I feel like things are falling into place now. I just started my list for my hospital bag and will start packing soonish....

My next MFM appt and u/s is tomorrow afternoon. I'm curious to see how the squishies are doing. I've gained 9 pounds so far, but I expect that to start to accelerate soon.


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Okay, Kewpie - I want a copy of that notebook. And 1/10th of your energy!!


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

Hey all! I'm slowly recovering from the c section. This was harder than my others. I think because my uterus was so distended. I'm happy my milk started coming in today, since Matt will be feeding soon. 

The boys are doing well. Matt (Baby A) was extubated today and is on the lowest level of CPAP. He'll probably move to a nasal cannula tomorrow. He also might start feelings. They only give 5cc's at a time! And, that's every 3 hours! I guess that's just to start since he's still on iv fluids. 

Billy is very stable. They love how he just chugs along with no changes necessary. His chest tubes have stopped draining. So, either, they need to reposition them, they're clogged or there's no more fluid to drain. They did an u/s today to find out. I haven't gotten results from that. I'll find out tomorrow. 

So, that's it! I go home from the hospital tomorrow.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@Xerxella sounds like everything is going good considering .. Stay strong mama and keep us posted. I like the names you decided on. Mine would have been too complicated for you . We want more pics of the babies too!!! Sending healing vibes your way!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks for the update. Sounds like great news so far, other than your tough recovery. Do you get to stay with them much? Do they have them close together so you can be with both at the same time? Any idea when they might come home? I know around the due date is the general rule of thumb, but it sounds like maybe if Matt continues to do well he might be ready earlier? Probably too many questions for you right now, sorry! I hope you are able to sleep/eat better now.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@Milk8shake - huge hugs on the pain, from what you've said it does sound like finding a comfortable position is all but impossible. Fx baby boy keeps growing really well so your remaining time is as short as possible. 
Re the Saturday classes, that's what works for me lol! I've been trying to get motivated for a little fitness to get me through the remainder - checked out yoga classes and they are all at 6-7pm at night - really?! I didn't know anyone pregnant had any energy at that time! Definitely not me. @tracyamber / @LittleKind - thanks, it is growing! I think I'll get more of those tops the stripes do work with a bump. @Kewpie - thanks for taking the time, I think that your bump looks totally adorable, it's still growing and you look so happy and comfortable! The. OMG re the food prep. I'm in awe and also jealous (sometimes it's all I can do to remember to feed the cat). Feel proud that is an awesome effort! @Xerxella - woohoo!!! That sounds so good, love the names, glad you will be getting to spend more time with Matt soon and that Billy is doing so well - I bet the doctors are impressed with him so far 
Sorry you are having a rougher time of it, like you said given how large you ended up probably not surprising, hoping it turns around soon. Congrats again on a superhuman effort getting to here.


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

@Xerxella, such great news on both accounts! Sounds as though everything is going as well as could possibly be have hoped. I definitely like the sound of "very stable". I'm glad your milk has come in in time for Matt to start feeds. So happy for you, and would love to see more pix.

@kewpie80, thanks for the update. You look great, and you are achieving a huge amount. I bet by 31 weeks, you will be about ready to lay down for a few weeks! Good luck for your appointment tomorrow.


----------



## LittleKind (Feb 25, 2011)

so glad to hear the great report, @Xerxella!


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

chourd, my midwife tested my iron again yesterday but had to do so via drawing my blood for a CBC count b/c she didn't bring the little machine to the house that could check it instantly. I should hear back late today or Monday what they are.

kewpie, thanks  Here's a picture.










Xerxella, from what I remember in the NICU, their total fluids (IV fluids + oral fluids) had to be a certain amount, based on their weight. As their IV fluids go down, their oral feeds will go up. So glad to hear of their progress.


----------



## kewpie80 (Nov 24, 2010)

Harmony - What a beautiful baby!!!! Thanks for sharing the picture



AFM - Saw the perinatologist today. That could have gone better. I was looking forward to a nice worry free u/s, but it wasn’t meant to be. Aedric (the one who had the now resolved VSD) now looks perfect, but B (still to be named) has very enlarged kidneys (they’re triple what they should be). The dr said there are 3 various reasons/outcomes.

1) His body will catch up to his kidneys and everything will be fine

2) He has a blockage and after birth, they will monitor him and determine if he needs surgery.

3) He may have downs syndrome. Enlarged kidneys is one of the markers for DS. The dr said that he checked the other marker areas and didn’t see anything, so he doesn’t think it’s DS, but he wanted me to be prepared mentally that it could be the cause.

After Aedric’s VSD thing, I’m feeling like I’m on a roller coaster. Your babies are fine…oh, this one’s not…oh, they’re fine again….oh, now this one’s not….

I do have pictures of them, but I'll need more time to upload them.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@kewpie80 sorry that something else is happening that can be stressful. Sending you hugs. @Harmony96 I was the one who asked about the iron. That would be helpful.
Afm I did get a draw for my iron levels today. I'll know next week. I'm sure I'll need to start taking my liver pills. Got my blood glucose monitor today and will check twice a day for two weeks. Yes!!my doctor does delayed cord clamping for c-section birth! I thought I'd have to fight for that one. Heard baby's heartbeat, he's still there. @chuord the update is really for you. Thanks for asking and all.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## iixivboots (Apr 11, 2008)

@Xerxella I will update the roster to reflect the birth(s?) of Marvelous Matt and beautiful bold and Brash Billy. They are amazing. I am not surprised B is gaining the admiration of his caregivers, just hearing about him in utero we all knew he was a tough one just like his mom. How are you feeling? 
@Milk8shake My infusion is Monday. I'll let you know how it goes. Sorry you are so uncomfortable. ? Are you about 28 weeks now too? 
@Harmony96 beautiful little one! 
@kewpie80 you are amazing! I can't believe all you're getting done in your second twin pregnancy. I'm so sorry that another abnormality has been found once the other was resloved. When will they check again to see if it's resolving? How often do you see your peri now? How many weeks are you? 
@chuord You are adorable. Congrats on 18 weeks. Yes, short of period like cramps, all your discomfort and pain is totally normal, especially with twins. Ha. I had a lot of ligament pain around then too.

My mother's helper is here and I'm going to try to actually put down my phone and rest. Took my son shopping today and it almost did me in.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@harmony - cute pic! Totally love the hat - yellow is such a happy colour. I think most of us will be curious about the iron levels  @Kewpie - hugs on he perinatlogy visit... I totally agree with Tracy, you don't need this roller coaster! Fx everything settles down again and is a non event by your next appointment. @tracyamber - love the updates  I love the comment 'babies still there' so droll! Your ob definitely sounds like a great fit for you, so far all the elements of your birth Poland have been welcomed haven't they? @iixivboots - thanks for more reassurance on the twinges, they haven't been scary as they feel obviously outside the uterus so hats a bonus! Wow so many of you are around 28 weeks or more a few more months and we are going to have a baby explosion! Are you madly nesting too?
Afm - more strange dreams last night, obviously I'm watching some TV shows too much - hose hosts need to get out of my dreams!however I do always take the twins and talk about G...


----------



## Autumnlaughing (May 26, 2008)

Glad to hear all the great news today!

@ Harmony - I forgot that you were around here, too! I'm sorry to hear that your birth was quite so crazy, but the picture of Gabriel is SO CUTE! He looks so curious!

@ Xerxella - thanks for the update! Glad to hear that Billy is fighting - I wasn't sure just how bad things were for him, but I'm glad to hear that he's doing well - fingers crossed that the results you get say there's no more fluid to drain. And, of course, I'm glad to hear that Matt is doing so well, too!
@Kewpie - I'll also echo the "Ugh, no fair!" comments. I wish we could vote on the outcome - we'd all vote for #1 . I'm also amazed at your freezer planning - another app on my phone had "make frozen meals!" as their suggestion for today (40+6...a little late, I think). I've been trying, but really, mostly it was all I could do to keep ahead of my lunch needs. At this point, I'm not stressing over it. 
@tracyamber - glad to hear that things seem to be going well for you! And you, too, Milkshake, though I wish the pain wasn't so much..

I had a "post-dates" appointment today. I'd written the time as 10:45, got there on the nose, waited at least 10 minutes, had the midwife tell me that she had the appointment as 10:30? This sort of thing keeps happening, and I'm getting frustrated by it. Anyway, everything seems fine. Appointment for a NST tomorrow - finally get to see the birthing center that we never managed to tour. Still having some cramps 7-15 mins apart, but nothing bad. It's starting to get irritating now, though, since I know they aren't doing anything. Oh, and my knee finally all has skin on it! I'm not sure that I can say it's "healed", but I'll settle for new pink skin.


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

tracyamber and chuord, I'm so sorry for mixing the two of you up. I'm under the influence of narcotics and a lack of sleep and that's a bad combination. 

LittleKind, yeah, just casual since it's not my thread.  I want to support all of you guys if I have any input that could help and not be AAM all the time.


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

It's getting hard to keep everyone up to date on the boys progress, so I've created a caring bridge website. It has my real name, so pm me of you want the link. 

Things have been very rough for Billy.


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Being able to update all in one place sounds great. We used a similar site when my grandma had cancer surgery - it was so helpful not having to make/answer a billion phone calls and emails.


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Autumn - I believe you now win for the most pregnant lady this thread has seen so far. I had an ultrasound and NST set for 40+6, but baby came at 40+5. You're still planning on a home birth, right? Hope things kick in to gear for you soon!


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@Xerxella hugs and I understand about the updating.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@iixivboots I just sent you a pm regarding some privacy issues I'm having here on mothering.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## iixivboots (Apr 11, 2008)

Done, @tracyamber. Everyone, please as always please @ mention me if you have updates for the roster. 
@chuord and @adiejan, why can't I remember when and if we're finding out sexes for your twins? Did they find a Y chromosome in your blood test, chuord? Wait I know why I can't remember, I have two small people sucking my brain power. 
@Autumnlaughing Noticed while updating that this babe has been in the making for 6 years. That's so amazing. No wonder she doesn't think a few more days matter. You guys must be so anxious to meet her. I hope you have a great birth with lots of supportive care.

AFM, they upped my GD meds and yet I'm still having issues with fasting glucose. Ugh. I hope that doesn't mean insulin soon but who knows. That fasting number is a bitch, I can't figure out how to get it down, it's mostly hormonal. 
Also, I feel like my hips are trying to split apart. Crazy.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@iixivboots - lol you crack me up with the two little sucking your brain - totally ditto! I went to buy something yesterday with dh and got my PIN number wrong (card purchase) it took till half way home to remember it... I only use it a few times a day  hugs on the GD, I'm thinking you are doing the best you can and just maybe it will have to be medically controlled... These things while not fun happen, do t feel bad about it.
So I think we both know, @adiejan you had no y right? We had y present, but until anatomy scan on dec 2 (19+4) we won't know if baby 1 is a girl or boy - it's being mysterious and not sharing... Like dh! Baby 2 is a flasher and has shared it's boy parts lol. Probably more like me...
The first night I met dh was at a med student pub crawl, he was driving, we all ended up at a city beach and most of us (group of 15) went for a skinny dip... I'd just got back from nursing my current partner through a serious car / pedestrian incident in the uk (ironically afterwards I worked out the whole reason we were together was for me to support him through that - his mother / distance drove us apart during his recovery) he was stable and out of icu before I left, to come back to UNI. I explain that because nothing is as freeing as letting your hair down after a trauma is over - the swim felt amazing. Dh so as not to watch any of us went for a walk - he's such a proper guy... Hence the babies taking after each of us, lol one extrovert one prude. (For those who need to know it was all above board dh and I became friends over the next 3 months and he supported me through the other breakup, a very strange start but I love the magic the universe creates of putting two people in just the right place at the same time so they can be together. Ok enough rambling from me!
Any more updates anyone?


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

Aww @chuord that was a great love story. Let's all share some love stories!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

I can share a brain-dead story. I was calling to make a chiropractor appointment a few weeks before the baby came, and got routed to their answering machine. I was leaving a message, and blanked out on my phone number. I got the area code, but couldn't figure out the rest. I finally had to give up and say, I'll call you back! I've only had that phone number for 7 years. :eyeroll


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@tracyamber - waiting for you to share yours  @monkeyscience - lol! That is totally awesome! It's so funny that we all worry whether babies are getting the right nutrition, it seems they get what they need and mum is the one with no brains or focus left


----------



## LittleKind (Feb 25, 2011)

Today I stood right next to my mom's car and gazed out over the parking lot, wondering where we were parked.


I love that love story, chuord. My dh and I knew each other for 8 years and were really good buddies. We both liked each other but each of us was always dating someone else while the other was single and we never talked about any future for us or liking each other. Eventually, I did technically steal him from someone, but they weren't very serious (they were discussing breaking it off anyway because she was moving) and I thought I'd waited long enough :mischief


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@monkeyscience do you remember when you wanted to sell your ds on ebay? That's how I feel right now... Lol
I met dh through a friend of a friend. We exchanged numbers to go hiking but I wasn't sure if it would happen as I felt he was out of my league( I know, really) anyway he called a few times and we went on a hike and it was fun. I found some mistletoe while hiking and he tried to get a kiss. I denied him we went on a few dates more , I guess I was a bit insecure as he was 7 1/2 years younger as well but one night we went out for sushi and he talked me into coming over his place for a rootbeer float and that was the beginning of everything.

Post script tapatalk is not letting me " like " any posts. It's really annoying


----------



## LittleKind (Feb 25, 2011)

a root beer float!!!  that is such a precious and innocent version of the usual, "why don't you come on by and I'll fix you a drink."


----------



## Autumnlaughing (May 26, 2008)

Earlier in the pregnancy, I had to ask my therapist's name when writing a check... I've only been seeing her for years!

'boots, sorry to hear that your fasting is not responding.. it really is the trickiest!

Love story - DH and I got to be friends over the old-fashioned dial-up BBSes - in '93. But he was a pretty angry teenager. We lived 10 minutes away from each other then, but didn't start dating until I went to college 2 hours away. We dated for 10 years (living together occasionally, but never for too long.. tech jobs are much more plentiful in Boston  ), and got married in October of 2005.. started TTC about 2.5 years later, and here we are with #1 ! Well.. whenever she decides to show up.

Had a Non-stress test this morning - little girl is doing OK, though she was asleep for the first 20 minutes, so we had to do another 20. My back was in significant pain lying in the bed, so by the time the midwife came in and said that she'd do a sweep if I wanted.. well, I really didn't want to risk out of my homebirth plans due to postdates! So, we did that. (2-3 cm, 70% effaced, 0 station..) And then DH and I drove an hour out into the country to go to a friend's mother's funeral. We could have run into issues running out of gas, but luckily a friend's father helped us out, so that was good. Bumpy roads - check! Anyway, the midwife said that they'd make a Tuesday appointment on Monday - but she doesn't think little girl will wait that long.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

I'm loving all the stories! Littlekind - you sound as pro - active as I can be  I'm not above a little planning to move things along.
Tracy - ohh you sound as proper as my dh  and yep totally love the 'root beer float' particularly with the Aussie 'rooting' translation lol
Autumn laughing - so long apart, you guys coped so well! I'm going to have to keep stalking regularly now - sounds like little girl is getting ready to arrive... You guys must be so excited!


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@chuord but I am proper, what else would I be?( southern accent.. Lol) @Autumnlaughing thinking of you all. @LittleKind I never thought of it that way. Funny story about being right by the car. Sounds like something I'd do not being pregnant. @monkeyscience isn't it funny how we just go blank on some things???

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LittleKind (Feb 25, 2011)

Trying not to call my husband to bring home root beer and ice cream.... lol chuord at rooting. also, pro-active is a very nice word for it. I love it. 


Autumn, stalking you now...


We have to visit the birth center tomorrow. there are all kinds of reasons this might be more expensive than the hospital but possibly a way better experience. if we transfer to birth center we need to do it asap because they fill up for due months before second trimester....but there are so many variables to consider that I am not sure yet. And I only recently acknowledged that this pregnancy is going to actually result in a baby anyway :dizzy


----------



## toothfairy2be (Nov 16, 2010)

@Autumnlaughing- excited to hear baby girl shouldn't be waiting much longer!
@chuord @tracyamber @Autumnlaughing I loved your love stories. It is nice to get to know funny little details from everyones lives.
@monkeyscience- I remember when you wanted to sell DS on ebay. I haven't had any forgetful moments yet but I am sure they are coming. 
@Xerxella- Sorry to hear Billy is having a rough time. Still praying daily for all of your progress.

AFM- My mom is here for the week for Thanksgiving and she took me on a maternity clothes shopping spree. Mostly I bought tops because I'm having a hard time with bottoms. We have a great maternity consignment store about 45 minutes away so it was all really affordable. I also spent an hour looking at winter coats online because I live in the NorthEast and am going to be hugely pregnant through most of the unbearable winter. It is hard to choose a coat/size when you are 5'8 130lbs and stand to get 40+lb heavier right in your midsection over the next 6 months. Hopefully the coat we picked will last&#8230; hard to say. She was also excited to hear the heartbeats on the doppler, @chuord you would be proud, I haven't used it since Tuesday! As for my love story- My best friend was dating his roommate. She convinced me to come to a party at his college not realizing B had the flu. We got there and B introduced himself and then left for the rest of the night. 3 weeks later she convinced me to go back again. We fell in love over beirut in a cramped college dorm. We were 18. We had our first kiss at 5am and have been together ever since. I always joke when people ask if it was love at first sight that NO the first time we met he ran away!


----------



## Autumnlaughing (May 26, 2008)

@ToothFairy - I was just shopping for coats, too! I neglected to worry about a maternity coat, and I'm regretting it a tiny bit now - my fall coat is double-breasted, so I can button the top buttons and it looks cute, but it really isn't quite warm enough anymore. Well, it would be if I had washed hats and scarves.. I'm thinking that will be tomorrow's project. Now, though, I need a winter coat that I can maybe baby-wear under, AND that is actually machine washable (I've preferred wool, which is great, but needs to be dry cleaned...). Hard to tell online which coats are warm enough for a New England winter!


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

I love these pregnancy brain stories. 

So my midwife called back about my lab results. Hemoglobin on Thursday, five days after the birth, were 5.8 (normal is 12 to 16). She had my hematocrit number as well since it was a CBC, and it was 17.7 (with a normal low end of the range of 35).


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Tracy - lol! Hehehe visions of proper you!
Littlekind - keep us posted on the birthcentre! I totally get it re mentally going slower than reality... My re went on a month break around my BFF, so to get e first scan I was already at an ob's office - seemed unreal!
Toothfairytobe - I got jealous at 5'8" lol... I'm only 5'2"1/2 spending time shopping with mum - isn't that always the best! Just go with whatever bottoms work for you, I kept wearing my normal ones - and when I changed to maternity realised part of the too full feeling was caused by the too tight pants! It helped give me space to eat and the indigestion got less. I love that so many of you have cute stories of meeting and staying together so young... I think I took a while to grow up...
Autumn - lol visions of you with the baby under coat flashing her like dodgy sales men with fake watches 
Harmony - wow! So the birth process and blood loss really did affect your levels, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

Lots of cute stories. So, what is root beer exactly? We have ginger beer here - is it similar? More importantly - is it alcoholic?? Does a root beer float have ice cream in it? I'd call that a "spider"...

My pregnancy brain currently prevents me from forming sentences. I talked to my Mum on the phone earlier, and tried to say something six different times before giving up. I knew what I wanted to say, but my brain just wouldn't put the words into a cohesive order. It's far from the first time.

So, can I just say - *28 WEEKS TODAY!* Goal achieved!! It's just surreal to be in the damned *THIRD TRIMESTER*. :joy


----------



## LittleKind (Feb 25, 2011)

@Autumnlaughing , my son was born in Oct so I was babywearing through a whole long winter. It seemed better to NOT have a coat zip around us both (I tried it both ways). If he was bundled up and tied to me (over my sweater) and I left my coat open, he still stayed really warm. If we were both zipped in the coat I felt really overheated and he would flush...even if he wasn't really bundled up. The heat seems to multiply if you're both zipped into the coat.

@chuord that is exactly what I mean! reality is going too fast. my husband wants to do what I want, but the center sends you home 4 hours after birth, and the hospital keeps you a full day. We really enjoyed that day in the hospital the first time around, so I know he won't mind if I get cold feet about the center. We'll see.

Toothfairy, glad you found good stuff. finding a consignment store is a great idea. and that is such a good story! For all the bad blind date stories in the world, a surprising number of people also really do find love with a friend of a friend. my dh is my cousin's bestie.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@Milk8shake - woohoo!! Congrats!! That's a huge milestone! @Sourire - I can't remember your stats but isn't it huge survival rates from then on? Bet the excitement makes the pain feel bearable!

Littlekind - 4 hours after birth seems a little quick to me... I'm thinking I'd want a rest


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

W00t Milk!!!


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

Reading along as I can, but have to say:
@Milk8shake - 28 weeks!!!!! OMG!!!! How did that happen while I wasn't watching!!!!!! I can't believe it! Did you ever think you'd make it? So freaking happy for you. :joy :joy :joy :joy :joy :joy :joy :joy :joy :joy


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Once upon a time, a beautiful goddess went to a ball with her friends. As she watched the dancing, a bold and dashing pirate asked her to teach him the "land lubbers' dance". She accepted his invitation. 7 months later, they were married. True story.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Love it monkey!
Great to 'see' you popping Xerxella!


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

Are we telling our love stories? 

I was 28 and my sister decided that I needed to get married. I was happily dating around, enjoying my career and unconcerned if I got married or not. But,my sister decided differently. She started setting me up with anyone and everyone! Some of the people she had call me were ABSOLUTELY horrific. There's a ton of stories there alone. I had told her "no mas". I could find idiot guys on my own. I didn't need her help for that. 

And then she set me up with one more. A friend of her's husband had a friend who was single (my sister's only requirement). So, she, of course, gave him my number and told me later. 

He called. A little back and forth and I had nothing going on, so we met for dinner. Funniest guy I've ever met. And he still is.


----------



## Sourire (May 4, 2009)

Milk - survival rate is over 90% by 28 weeks. http://www.babymed.com/blogs/dramos/preterm-birth-survival-and-disability-data


----------



## LittleKind (Feb 25, 2011)

milk we cross posted earlier - SO GLAD about this milestone. you are doing so well!!


always nice to hear from you, xerxella, that story is great! after this, we need to switch to worst date stories, because you sound like you have a treasure trove and I have a few, too.


milk, root beer is a soda. do you have sarsaparilla? I think it is the same thing. And yes, you put ice cream in the glass and pour the soda, which should not be called a spider so stop it.


I am going to eat ice cream now for breakfast. Good morning all. (Good evening, all). Wherever you are in the world.


----------



## toothfairy2be (Nov 16, 2010)

milk! I missed your post last night too! Congrats on such a wonderful milestone! Now he just has to stay in a few more short weeks!

I don't have any worst date stories but I would love to hear all of yours! I only dated 3 people before my husband and it was all high school kid drama.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@Milk8shake congrats!!!!!! Bump buddy . Yes, @LittleKind is right, sarsaparilla is rootbeer !!!!!! Enjoy your ice cream... Lol @monkeyscience love your story!! @Xerxella thanks for popping in mama! @toothfairy2be not worst date stories, just love stories. Glad you got to go shopping with mom. It's fun to get treated!!
Edited to add I think @Toothfair2be is changing the stories to worst date stories??? I'll have to think hard about this one. Still have not heard @Milk8shakes love story...... My guess is she met dh at a rock concert...........

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

Oh, my mother in law wants to buy me a recliner/glider!!!!! I'm doing the search now as I do not know how long I can continue to sleep in the bed. Any suggestions??????? For what it is worth I am tall. Help!!!!!!! And now I want a milkshake..... Thanks @Milk8shake...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## adiejan (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm loving all of the love stories!


----------



## adiejan (Mar 3, 2013)

Uhhhh sure did post that before I was ready...oops!

@Milkshake- 28 weeks!! Wahooooo! Are you going to make a cake? Or better yet have someone make you a cake.

@chuord- you are right I am having girls! It was confirmed at my last u/s. I forget, who was asking? Are you feeling those babies move a lot?

@Xerxella- I feel like a total stalker! I keep looking to see if you have posted anything. I hope both Billy and Matt are doing well.

@LittleKind- yummmm ice cream for breakfast. Yesterday I told DH that the girls really wanted an ice cream snickers bar. They told me and I had to indulge them...he he. Also, I agree with @chuord 4 hours after birth seems like wham, bam, thank you mamm.

I have just been hanging out, getting bigger, and trying not to let myself look for things to worry about. Do you all do that too (the worry thing)? I have an appointment on Tuesday with my OB. It is kind of nice to have appointments every two weeks. Our love story is kind of funny. We were friends for years but I always had a bf. I moved away with said bf and I came back to visit for my cousins wedding. Bf and I had just broken up after 8 years. DH's brother married my first cousin (yeah so my nephews are also my cousins...no funny business). While there an old woman came up to me, patted me on the back, and said "what's a pretty little thing like you doing still single...ahhhhh you must be busy." WTF! She then pulled me over to DH whom I had known and been friends with for years and said "you two need to meet and fall in love." We just laughed and chatted. A few months later I decided to move home. We were at a bar and his best friend was trying to get me to go home with him...uhhhh no way. DH is very, very, shy and loved that I told his friend no. A few hours later he said "why don't we ever date?" I said hummmm I don't know...we made out in the back of my friends car...and the rest is history!!! Oh and we got a pic with the old lady at our wedding. She is his grandma's best friend.


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Adie - Yay for more girls! No offense to all the beautiful boys, but we need to bring balance to the Force. I don't think anyone besides Autumn has a confirmed girl pregnancy.

Also, my story is 100% true. More details another time, but can anyone guess what day we met?


----------



## adiejan (Mar 3, 2013)

@monkeyscience- I'm guessing Halloween! Or just a regular Friday night...he he


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@adiejan that is a great story!!! My guess is @chuord would say you were improper.... Making out in the back of the car???? Fun times  @monkeyscience my guess is valentines day! Isn't that your birthday as well??

Dh told ds that we tried many times to have him, even in the shower... Lol I have a funny dh as well @Xerxella. That shower incident happened where he actually fell out of the shower( the glass broke) and needed stitches on his shoulder. Yes, the glass shower had to be replaced... Lol @adiejan you are probably right on the Halloween as @monkeyscience was a goddess( not that she isn't normally) but her dh was a pirate?? Hummm


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

Congratulations, Milk!


----------



## toothfairy2be (Nov 16, 2010)

I vote for Halloween as well for @monkeyscience.

Ever get to the end of a weekend and feel like you wasted away the whole thing? There was so much I had planned in preparation for Thanksgiving. We are hosting 20 for dinner and 30 for dessert. Usually I have so much done by Sunday. All I achieved today was church, take out lunch and a nap. Anyone else have appointments this week? My big nuchal scan is Wednesday and then we will tell the masses on Thanksgiving. We told my niece and nephew at dinner last night. My nephew couldn't have cared less, he is only 2. My niece is 4 and she was very excited. Her first question was "Is there one boy baby and one girl baby?!" She is as disappointed as everyone else that we don't plan on finding out for a while!


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

Wow! While I was sleeping, hehe.

@toothfairy2be - good luck for your nuchal. I think that was literally the scariest scan we had. Somehow it just felt like it was the "make or break" scan for us. I hope yours goes perfectly!

@tracyamber - your DH sounds like he has a great sense of humour, and the shower story is brilliant. I now have a recliner in the bedroom, next to the bed. I move between it and the bed every couple of hours, and it does seem to work a lot better than my previous arrangements.

@monkeyscience - I'm gonna need an explanation as to why you were a Godess and not a MONKEY?!

@LittleKind - I haven't hard sars in years! Also, as a rule, I hate, and am terrified of spiders. Except ones that you can drink  How was the ice cream?

@Xerxella - in some ways, I feel like it happened without me noticing as well. I'm so glad to see you stopping by, and I"m constantly stalking Matt & Billy's site.

I can honestly say that I never thought I would be here, at 28 weeks. It does not feel real, in any way. I love this babe more than words, but I still feel each morning that I'm going to wake up and it will all have been a dream.

So, love stories. I'm afraid mine probably isn't very "proper". Sorry, @tracyamber, no rock concert either! We met at a new years eve party. We had our first kiss at midnight (cliche much?). I drank waaaayyyyy more than I should have, and he was basically sober. I wanted to stay up to see the sunrise. Everyone else crashed, and he stayed up with me and we just talked. After the sunrise, we went upstairs to get some sleep, only to find that we'd been locked out of the house, so he drove me home, like the perfect gentleman. I didn't think I would see him again, but he had other plans. He kept calling and txting, and when I played "hard to get", he just showed up at my house. The rest is kind of history, and this new years eve will be 10 years - yikes!


----------



## Silverbird (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi all,


Xerexella: who you do look huge  congrats on getting to 31 weeks.


autum: good luck!


monkey: enjoy your holiday and well done on getting by.


Sourie: glad your little one is growing well. blw sounds fun!


Chourd: don't think I can help with a pic, I don't have much of a belly yet. I'm not having the 20 week scan. I know that will be quiet unusual here but it feels right to me.


Milkshake: good luck for your appointment.


Hi to anyone I missed:


AFM: I've come down with my second cold in three weeks. Feeling pretty pants. Not kidding on being imuno compromised in pregnancy eh? But heard the heart beat on Tuesday which was good. Still no movement but midwife isn't worried so I'm trying not to be. My mum and dad helped me clear out some of my late husbands stuff to make way for baby gear. Pretty hard to do but also nice to bring back some memories, found some fun stuff from his band and only cried once. I'm managing pretty well on getting stuff: cot, bouncy chair, sling, nappies, pram from ebay waiting for me and loads of clothes! thinking of you all as always.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Omg - totally Milk on the 'while I was sleeping!' Also totally a spider (I don't like e 8 legged ones either).

Sourire - thanks for sharing that website link again, it's so comforting having mums of all stages on here!

I'm sure I'm going to miss some.... Xerxella, adie, milk loving all the stories! Adie I would say you're probably not as improper as me 
Milk - re dh being sober when you met - so was mine! And I was... Not! Except I think that I think I was the one that 'chased' the friendship (my friend was in med school with him, they had a list of contact details - I just 'borrowed' his lol.

Tracy - so are you at 28 weeks too?!

Monkey - I think you're right re the balance of the sexes on here... Maybe we should do a quick sum up? Ok put us out of suspense! What are the answers! I'm useless at guessing.

Adie - I do feel them a bit, particularly if I lean forward... Still nothing distinguishable but the belly if worms feeling is disappearing now I'd guess a bunch of mice at least lol. You?

Toothfairytobe - so excited for your Nuchal scan, it's great to get that extra relief!

Silver bird - great to see you on here, I think you missed a bit, X has had her babies and they are both doing as well as can be hoped for I think. Re scans, we're the non judge bunch remember  just a bunch of blessed babies!

Xerxella - like milk I'm stalking your update often, I'm so thrilled that you have gone 48 hours with no incidents, every hour and day gives him a better chance it's so special... I love that you even had enough brain for a joke xxx

Afm - gotta go, off with dh to shop!


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@chuord yes I'll be 29 weeks In a few!! I'll post a pic soon. My belly is huge! I did find a recliner guys!!! Excited, thanks for the idea @Milk8shake.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

I know I suck I was so busy at my conference this weekend and I was fighting a rotten cold which I cant take anything for. Anyway. I am right where I should be and the ultrasound looked perfect and there was a heart beat of 170.


----------



## toothfairy2be (Nov 16, 2010)

@Xerxella I tried to PM you but my computer is being crazy. Is it ok if one of the other girls sends me the link?
@chuord- I am so excited for the belly of worms feeling! My belly keeps getting bigger but I feel nada. Today I had a little nerve pain that I was hoping was a baby but alas I figure it was really just nerve pain. How is your appetite now? Any room for food in there?
@Silverbird- It is so good to hear from you. Do you have the netipot overseas? It absolutely SAVED me with my recent cold. Of course, only with distilled water and the included packets of powder. I think as long as you can hear a heartbeat the movement isn't necessary. As @chuord said, you won't get any pressure here or judgement for what you do or don't do as far as scans or interventions go! We are just happy to have you around.

@tracyamber- SO excited to see an updated photo of you! Enjoy your recliner! Did you get a powered one or just regular?
@Milkshake- Even knowing they are alive with the doppler I don't feel comfortable telling people until we get the nuchal scan. Just knowing at 13 weeks they still look good will be such a relief. The sentiment that you feel like you could just wake up and find out this is a dream really hits home. That is my biggest fear that all of the sudden it will just be ripped away. 28 weeks is just such a milestone. Your love story cracked me up. Your husband sounds just as sweet now as he was then.
@MountainMamaGC So happy for you that baby was measuring on time with a great heartbeat and you had a reassuring ultrasound. What a relief! 
@LittleKind- Ice cream is an acceptable dinner during pregnancy. Enjoy!

AFM- One more thing. I found out Wednesday that my BFF is 6w pregnant. Honeymoon baby. I am thrilled for her in the way that we will get to have our babies together and experience pregnancy together and the obvious that I would never wish infertility or recurrent miscarriages on ANYONE. Seriously though, first cycle off BCPs, first try. So cliche.


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks for taking the time to update, Mountain Mama, and congrats!

AFM, we were soooo slow getting going, but we're now at the hotel. Flying out tomorrow morning. Spent part of our two-hour drive talking about Australia. Apparently dh's company has a wind farm in Australia. But it is in the absolute middle of nowhere. Closest town is less than 500 people, and is apparently famous for being the hiding place for murder victims who'd been put in barrels of acid. Lovely.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@mountainmamma - congrats on a great scan and being able to relax and breath!
@tracyamber - wow! Soon you will be the big 30weeks! I also am excited about seeing e updated belly pic (that ogres for anyone willing to share!)
@ToothFairytobe - that's what we waited till for all apart from our ivf support network... It just feels safer. Despite the first shot cliche, I'm really happy you get to share it with someone close by.  it makes a fun time!
@Milk8shake - went to target (capalaba)they had 20% off cot sheet sets! and a few wrap type things... I bought 6 sets  accidentally slammed one into my tummy which hurt a bit (they do get in the way) so then dh carried everything... He also unpacked while the pg lady ate lunch...
@monkeyscience - hmm the barrel murders were snow town outside of ADELAIDE, there are a few places close to there (Aussie distances lol) like Clare and Barossa that would be great to live in - goggle 'penfolds' or 'rockfords' wines - a lot of great wineries in that area  just saying. (We lived in Adelaide for years, our wine is in a friends clear back there- before we bought a house we spent on silly stuff)

Afm - huge shop, target, new mats for the doors, groceries and some health refunds... Now to eat cherries!


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

@chuord - you're about at the point where I started to feel consistent movement. Little guy always gives me a couple of good hard kicks if I lean forward too. (Sometimes I do it on purpose, and then I feel bad and worry that I'm squashing him!). I'm having trouble finding wraps that are the right "weight" - they all either seem too warm, or are thin muslin. I want something in-between.

@MountainMamaGC - yay for a good scan!

@tracyamber - excited for your comfy new recliner, and your upcoming bump pic!

@toothfairy2be - girl, I'm 28 weeks now, and I still don't really like telling people that I'm pregnant. I'm sure that sounds so strange. I almost feel as though I'm betraying my baby in a way, but I still feel so uncertain. I'm very, very nervous about having the baby shower in two weeks. RPL does weird things to a person, that's all I can say. I think I'd struggle a bit with your BFF's news too. Don't feel bad about that.

@monkeyscience - have you seen "Wolf Creek"? >


----------



## Tear78 (Nov 28, 2008)

Milk8, woohooooooo!


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@Milk8shake - constant movement will be great! I've had it from the baby on my left, but the one on the right has the palace at in front and I don't feel much at all - I try not to let it worry me but it's always a relief to see it move on the u/s. Surely leaning forward will give them more space if anything 
Re wraps I haven't bought any yet, but I can understand what you mean, it's either thick and fleecy or thin muslin - the weather here needs something in between (or maybe two lightweight ones used in tandem?) @adiejan - how much movement are you getting and where? Feeling both? @ToothFairytobe - soon you will feel heaps, I started feeling faint gas flutterings (that were the baby on the left) from 11 weeks.


----------



## adiejan (Mar 3, 2013)

@chuord- I have an anterior placenta that is mostly on my right side. So I feel the baby on the left a lot (baby b) and I feel baby a less in the lower part of my abdomen. In fact I can feel them both right now! Love it!!

When did you all start feeling the babies on the outside?


----------



## iixivboots (Apr 11, 2008)

My anterior placenta is on the left, baby B. I do feel him less although they both kick hard now! No more flutters.


----------



## Autumnlaughing (May 26, 2008)

Ok,can't seem to quite follow anything, but I thought you all might like to know that little girl was born at 8:45pm today -she & I are doing well.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@Autumnlaughing - huge congrats! Way to go mama! Fill us in. On any details (size etc.) when you have rested 

...two down, who's next?


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@Autumnlaughing congrats on your baby girl!!!!!! How exciting and wonderful.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@chuord I don't think the next birth will be until at least 8 more weeks.......... At least I'm hoping not sooner for any of us... Lol thank you too for being so active and involved in this thread. You definitely keep it moving and I'm appreciative. Sometimes I just feel like I don't feel like posting but reading your posts and always checking on everyone motivates me 
Edited to add actually I guess mainebay should be next but I am not sure if she posts anymore.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@tracyamber - you are too sweet  I just can't help posting, my life isn't that busy and I love knowing what everyone is doing and how you're all coping... Besides I'm following the example several of you have made


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

Woot! Congrats Autumn! Looking forward to the details. 

I agree that you do a great job of keeping things moving Chourd


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Congrats, Autumn!!! Can't wait for more when you have the chance, but I more than understand if that isn't soon. Glad you're both doing okay.

Wow, some of you are feeling your babies much earlier than I did! Probably because they're twins. With my first, I wasn't sure I was feeling him until about 23 weeks. I felt this baby sooner (maybe 18 weeks?) because I actually knew what I was "looking" (feeling?) for.
@Milk8shake and @chuord - Yup, it's called the Snowtown wind farm. You can look it up on Wikipedia, it has the exact coordinates. Adelaide looks to be a 2.5 hour drive, not exactly doable for a daily commute. Not that it matters - this is totally pie-in-the-sky dreaming, anyway. Also, pretty much all wind farms are in the middle of nowhere, so I'm really hoping for a non-traveling office job for dh. (Unfortunately also a pie-in-the-sky dream ) When you guys say wraps, are you talking about a babywearing object, or something you wrap the baby up tight in? (What we would call a swaddler?) Also, no, never heard of Wolf Creek, so I Googled it. Now I'll have nightmares, thanks.  I don't even like previews for horror movies. You couldn't pay me enough money to get me to actually watch one! But my takeaway from this is that I shouldn't move to Australia, I will be murdered.

AFM, okay, I should be sleeping. Baby's been back to sleep for awhile. I don't have the patience for typing the whole story on my phone, but yes, dh and I did meet on Halloween! We were at a big regional dance for singles put on by our church. (We were in different locations/congregations, but same denomination, so hadn't met previously.) Both of us nearly didn't go to the dance, because it was a really long drive out to the orchard where it was held, but ended up there because of friends. And sorry to disappoint you, Milk, but I've actually never in my life dressed as a monkey! (ds was one for Halloween last year - dh was the Man with the Yellow Hat) I was actually a goddess because that's what my roommate was, and she put together my costume because I was too busy. I'll have to tell you more later, but the early parts of our romance played out like something from a movie. It's kind of ridiculous, really.


----------



## hope4light (Feb 29, 2008)

Autumn - congrats!!!

X - I'll PM you, want to follow along.

I'm really behind so forget most of the other updates, so HI to everyone, and keeping my eyes on you :wink:

But I love the love story so I'm going to add mine in.

I took a 4 hour Monday night Microsoft office class when I was working on my associates degree, back in 1999. It was HORRIBLE and long and boring. Anyways, our community college was surrounded by train tracks, and if you hit at the right time you'd always be late to class. Well, I was a sit at the front of class kind of girl. DH was a sit at the back of class kinda guy and had a crush on some girl in that class. He got stuck by a train one day, got to class late, and the only seat left open was next to me. I touched his arm and I guess he knew then that he was done. I kept turning him down but we'd spend a bunch of time before and after class talking and getting to know each other. After a couple of months I finally went out with him, and the rest is history.

His first thought of me (before he sat next to me)? That I was obnoxious.

I was supposed to be a spring fling before he went on for his undergrad.

Our teachers name? Ms. Love. I kid you not.

That was 15 years ago :smile:


----------



## LittleKind (Feb 25, 2011)

Autumn congratulations! Looking forward to hearing more when you are rested - whenever that will be. 
hope4light - I love that story. Funny that he thought you were obnoxious. I think that is what back of the class people just assume about front of the class people, you know? 
Monkeyscience - you won't get murdered in Australia because your pirate will save you. That doesn't seem like an ideal location, though. I used to live in KS and when exchange students came I felt bad for them. You don't come to America because you want to experience the wheat fields. Chuord says there is wine though, so that's a plus.
tracyamber - yay for the recliner! just pack a picnic and stay there all day. sounds so comfy.


I don't really remember when I felt movements with my son. I should have written it down. I think it was about 11 weeks when I felt a little goldfish flip on my left side, pretty low. Around maybe 20 I could see my belly jump and ripple from movement, but it was sporadic and my husband couldn't feel it because he could never get in the right place at the right time. A few weeks after that we could feel baby moving from the outside. I assume those of you with twins can feel more and sooner because there's less space in there.


I have some kind of flu and can't eat, which has made my m.s. so much worse. I keep taking tiny bites of toast and juice so I can handle Tylenol and keep my fever from getting out of hand. Yesterday was horrible but today I think I will be getting better. I took today and tomorrow off work, and the following three days were off anyway for American thanksgiving, so I have a full week before I have to teach again  That'll make anyone feel better.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@LittleKind I hope you feel better soon. And enjoy having all those days off . Don't think about school ( work)and relax. Dh was grading his last batch of tests so he could just be done. And I so remember needing this break when I was teaching. Now I just need a break from my toddler .. Lol
Afm remember I was worried about havinG gestational diabetes? Well I have been testing my blood after meals and after fasting in the mornings and I think I'm the complete opposite. I have alway been hypoglycemic but I guess I am in this pregnancy as well. My numbers are way low... Low. In the past I always felt like I was going to pass out but I don't seem to have that sensation now. I just get irrationally angry until I eat something.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LittleKind (Feb 25, 2011)

thanks tracyamber, I am feeling much better today than yesterday. I should be all set to go to my son's school play tomorrow. He has a line to say, so it is a big deal  I am sorry you're not feeling well. What can you do about hypoglycemia? Just eat more regularly? 


We didn't go to the birth center tour last night since I was so sick. It looks like we can't go that route anyway. I just got off the phone with my insurance (Kaiser HMO) asking them if I would be covered for obstetrical services like C-section at a non-network hospital if I were to give birth at home or at a birth center and something went wrong. (The birth center is not covered at all, and the hospital they're linked to is not a "network" hospital for Kaiser.) They told me they don't cover ANY emergency obstetrical treatment that results from:


"failure to make adequate arrangements for birth and delivery."


She said this means travelling too far from a covered hospital, attempting home birth, etc. They DO cover out-of-network hospitals for spontaneous emergencies like cord prolapse. Basically if you don't get to one of two designated hospitals in plenty of time and get into a situation, you don't get insurance coverage for whatever may occur.
So, now I am kind of bummed because I hated the hospital we used last time. The birth center seemed like a nice intermediate option instead of home birth but if I do either of those, I risk paying tens of thousands out of pocket if something should go wrong. If I go to my designated hospital like a good girl, it costs next to nothing and will probably be just as horrid as last time.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@monkeyscience - I googled it, I didn't realise it was so close to Clare - check out the map, Clare is dh and my favourite part of the Barossa, and they grow awesome wines, have boutique cheeseries and is a lovely community (he did two weeks GP training there as a med student) you still have a low travel option 






@LittleKind - hugs on feeling blah, glad it's improving and hoping you have some appetite again? Re the birth centre thing, it's rough that you can't do what you want, but I agree the stress of all that potential out of pocket would ruin the birth experience anyway...is there anyway you can tweak or manage the hospital experience to make it what you want? Maybe a doula to make sure your wishes are adhered to? @tracyamber - I've never tested but that sounds like me! Dh is always, you won't die from no food (he can eat once a day and often does) but like you I start to feel light headed and desperate to eat... The time span between hungry and food now has decreased since I got pg, I guess the fact we're all eating smaller portions doesn't help any either. So aside from eating how will you manage it?

Afm - awful sleep, my lower left tummy feels like it's been strained or something, so I lay on my right to relieve the pain and then my hip started throbbing... We need a third side to rotate to!


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

Matt and I.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

So sweet @Xerxella!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

This is a post from @mainebaby . She posted on the old thread. The picture is there too as I could not copy that!

Hello all! Hope everyone is well and babies are growing healthier every day.

Been meaning to provide an update: I wasn't actually due until 12/8 and we were planning a homebirth but my water broke the night of 11/12. Since I was 36 weeks (needed to be 37 wks for a safe homebirth) I had to go to the hospital. After 19hrs of trying to naturally go into active labor, I got the lowest dose of Pitocin. After 4 hrs of strong contractions, I felt the urge to push in the tub, got out to be checked for dilation, and had our son Isidore 13 minutes later!

He's doing awesome and didn't need to be taken to the NICU, thankfully. We brought him home right before midnight on 11/15. We are loving being home with him!

I did have a 3rd degree tear but it seems to be healing well. Though our whole home birth plan went out the window, as well as our plan to delay cord clamping and encapsulate the placenta (don't even get me started! :crying: ) AND he was only placed on my chest for a minute before spending 30 mins being poked and prodded and rubbed and tested across the room (hubby was with him, though)... I am still very happy with how everything turned out, since we have our miracle baby and he's healthy and happy!

See attached birth announcement (that doubles as our Christmas card!)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@Xerxella - love the picture! And congrats on today's good report! Hope that you and dh are finding time to look after yourselves and emotionally / physically recover from this mega roller coaster!
@mainebaby - congrats on your early arrival! So glad that despite the hospital need you got to have a water birth and go as naturally as possible! Will go to the old thread to check out the pic.
@tracyamber - thanks for keeping all the threads under surveillance


----------



## mainebaby (Feb 20, 2014)

Hello all! Hope everyone is well and babies are growing healthier every day.

Been meaning to provide an update: I wasn't actually due until 12/8 and we were planning a homebirth but my water broke the night of 11/12. Since I was 36 weeks (needed to be 37 wks for a safe homebirth) I had to go to the hospital. After 19hrs of trying to naturally go into active labor, I got the lowest dose of Pitocin. After 4 hrs of strong contractions, I felt the urge to push in the tub, got out to be checked for dilation, and had our son Isidore 13 minutes later!

He's doing awesome and didn't need to be taken to the NICU, thankfully. We brought him home right before midnight on 11/15. We are loving being home with him!

I did have a 3rd degree tear but it seems to be healing well. Though our whole home birth plan went out the window, as well as our plan to delay cord clamping and encapsulate the placenta (don't even get me started! ) AND he was only placed on my chest for a minute before spending 30 mins being poked and prodded and rubbed and tested across the room (hubby was with him, though)... I am still very happy with how everything turned out, since we have our miracle baby and he's healthy and happy!

See attached birth announcement (that doubles as our Christmas card!)


----------



## LittleKind (Feb 25, 2011)

mainebaby, what a beautiful story! I am sorry it was not what you'd expected, but so glad everything went well for you and baby. We were just talking earlier today that you're the next one due. Autumnlaughing and xerxella just gave birth recently, too.


xerxella, love the pic! 


About eating - my husband can also eat one time a day, usually after he gets home from work, and it makes no difference to him. I have breakfast, snack, first lunch, late lunch, snack, and then dinner. I mean, being a middle school teacher I eat at 5 am and then "lunch" is at 10:20 so that makes it kind of weird anyway. I just pack a huge bag of assorted stuff and work on it all day. My chiropractor said that the hungry/angry feeling is a result of eating too many carbs. He had me cut out sugar, fruit and grain completely for 2 weeks (which he says is not a healthy lifestyle change but just helps this test) and then gradually add back in small amounts until I got symptoms like angry hunger, fatigue after eating, and gas. It really did help to scale way back on carbs but I didn't stick with it, especially not while pregnant. 


THanks for asking about how I'm feeling, Chuord. I am still not eating much but not vomiting anymore. Husband bought a whole array of good sick foods (soup, cereal, crackers, juice hydration drinks, tea) and spread it all out in the kitchen for me to choose from. He is a good one. My fever finally broke this afternoon so I am on the upswing. Now I just need to start eating. I'll start with once a day like our husbands.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@toothfairy2be were you able to read @Xerxella site for updates or do you need the address through a pm?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hope4light (Feb 29, 2008)

mainebaby - congrats!! he's a cutie!!! So glad it's all good, even if not what you planned.

littlekind - glad you're starting to feel better!


----------



## kewpie80 (Nov 24, 2010)

Congrats, Mainebaby!


----------



## adiejan (Mar 3, 2013)

Hey all! I had my appointment today. Both babies look good. I am being monitored closely for TTTS. The amniotic fluid was equal and we could see both bladders. In fact we watched baby b empty hers haha. I did have a bit of blood in my uterus. I haven't had any bleeding and I'm trying not to worry too much. I have a hard time not worrying.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@adiejan what is TTTs? Please try not to worry and so happy you got to se your to babies.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## iixivboots (Apr 11, 2008)

Twin to twin transfusion syndrome which is an issue for identical twins.


----------



## adiejan (Mar 3, 2013)

@tracyamber- thanks love! You're right, I got to see my beautiful girls moving like crazy. The doc felt like the bleeding wasn't a real concern. She was more concerned with giving me the rogham shot. Thanks for talking me down  @iixivboots-thanks for telling her about TTTS.


----------



## iixivboots (Apr 11, 2008)

NP. Are yours mo/di or mo/mo?


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@adiejan there's so much I don't know about having twins. Sorry I did not know and now I'm going to just read up on what that really is. I'm sure and hope all is really okay. Hugs mama!!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@adiejan - great news! Just curious, are their heart rates identical? I have a feeling you will be fine and the tttts won't affect your girls - but it's great to be closely monitored in case of any issues. @iixivboots - anything new or changing with you? How's the sleeping gong? @tracyamber - hehehe are you planning a set of twins 'next time' 

Afm - long day today, 3.5hrs out of the house at a 2 hr funeral, lovely ceremony if a little somber and tear filled. Dh boss (the surgeon who owns the practice) lost his wife suddenly last Thursday... She was 76 so a good run but the 6 kids and grand kids and husband were a bit distressed. No ac I'm just happy that I made it through it all. I didn't know her personally but the oldest daughter runs the practice so I know her too.


----------



## oxford (Feb 11, 2013)

Hello ladies!

Please can I join you? I used to post on the fertility challenged thread and I would love to join you as a graduate now I've got my BFP!!!! Yay!!!!

I recognise a few names on here, in so pleased to see a bit of your story. What a lot of twins!! Wow, gorgeous. It's going to be an exciting few months ahead. 

Xerxella- congrats on your recent arrival, the photo is beautiful. Would you mind sending me your blog link I like to hear about your journey if you don't mind? You helped me so much on the old thread I'd like support you. 

Recap on my story. I'm British, 37, married for just over two years and tt just over two years! I have pcos although I'm not overweight so losing weight didn't help me. I took metformin for a year and four rounds if clomid that made me a freaky hormonal mess! Ugh. First ivf we have total failure of fertilisation and we were gutted. Second IVF was cancelled as they were too short staffed to do my initial scan grrrr. However it worked out for the best on the third try- 6 eggs retrieved, 5 fertilised with ICSI, 4 to blastocyst, two transferred, two frozen. 

Then an incredible gorgeous BFP!!!

I'm 7 weeks now and it still feels unreal. I am swinging between giddy excitement and fear that something will go wrong. So cautiously over the moon!!

Nice to see so many familiar names! Hi to everyone and I will do personals when I have managed to catch up on where everyone is. Have a good evening


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@oxford - I've been waiting / hoping you'd join soon! I forget have you had your first scan yet? Yes there are a lot of twin pgs going on... It's great that we're having more grads cone through - especially as we just had a bunch (monkeyscience, xerxella, autumnlaughing) join Sourire in the actually have their baby stats.
That first bit of waiting is hard work, with all the worrying - but it will pass and everyone here did the same and understand it's better to share than fester till it gets out of proportion. I found it hard being on all the extra hormones till 11 weeks - so be gentle to yourself. So excited you're here!


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi @oxford !!!!! Congrats on the BFP! Have you had an ultrasound yet? Is love to see a pic! Congrats again!!!!


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@oxford glad you made it over here, congrats too.


----------



## LittleKind (Feb 25, 2011)

ADie, I have never heard of that! I am going to look it up. There is so much more to know when one is having twins, my goodness.
chourd, sounds like an emotional time and hard to get through. Get some rest.
Oxford, glad you made it over here! You, @radiowave and I are in about the same spot. I am 10 weeks and she is 8-9 I think. Toothfairy2be to be is next ahead of us after that. So we are going to have a great influx of summer babies here.
Radiowave, where are you by the way? Hope you are well. 
Glad to see you popping in, xerxella!

AFM I just made three pies for Thanksgiving - pecan, pumpkin, and honey pie. I bought the apple because the thought of peeling, chopping, rolling, filling, pinching, etc is just laughable. I used premade crusts for the others too so I am at like 20% of my usual ambition for dessert. I am the baker of the family and this time everyone will be like, "sheesh, we could've ordered from Village Inn if this is the best you've got."  Actually they probably won't notice the difference and I'll be free to take the easy way out from now on. I am a little congested today but my cold seems to be clearing up fast. My morning sickness is really bad after that illness, though. Hopefully it'll be gone in the next few weeks.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@LittleKind yum, pecan pie!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## toothfairy2be (Nov 16, 2010)

Congrats @mainebaby what a handsome little fella! Love your Christmas cards!

Welcome @oxford So happy to have you join us! I'm interested to hear if you've had an ultrasound yet. @chuord is right that the extra hormones IVF brings really makes the first 11w harder. Take care of yourself and that little bean!

We should be having another grad @SplashingPuddles joining us soon too! I've been stalking the IF one thread :wink:
@LittleKind the morning sickness got worse after my cold too at 9w. still going strong at 13! You are a trooper making all those pies. Sorry to hear about the birth centre. It is a shame that natural and home birth are not more supported in the US. 
@adiejan I have never heard of that either. Is there a reason they are concerned about it or is it just an inherent risk with identical twins? 
@Xerxella and @tracyamber I did get the link, thank you. I have been following along and saying my prayers. 
@iixivboots How about an update on you! How are you feeling, how are the babies? Have you talked to your son about becoming a big brother? 
@chuord when do you see the babies again? You must be getting anxious to find out what gender your mystery baby is! Are you resting up and cooling off now that you are home?
@Milk8shake @kewpie80 how are you ladies doing? Anyone else I missed?

So who is our next mama due now?

AFM I had my nuchal scan today and they were both normal. We got to see arms, legs, brains, noses, stomachs, hearts and spines. They did 3d and in one photo you can see both of them which was very cool. I will try to attach some photos. I am still not feeling great. Very tired and still taking the max dose of diclegis but my appetite has improved. Baby steps!


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@ToothFairytobe - woohoo on a clear Nuchal scan! Love the pics, just seeing them and knowing they've past another milestone makes it so much more real after all the effort to get here... I'm also glad that you are at least getting some appetite back - I still remember @tracyamber telling us that protein helped heaps with her ms, I've been trying to stick to that and it really does just feel better (although I haven't felt I'll for a while, it just feels like protein is great for building babies) if you can find a tasty organic protein powder you like it's a great way to slip extra in, although I love eggs and bacon, I'm just not into it for breakfast daily... 
Yep I've got my anatomy at 19+4 or next Tuesday  I've been at the stage where I miss seeing the babies for a few days now and am really looking forward to getting another peak, and that all important reassurance that everything is going well.
I'm feeling much more rested today, still not going to do too much, just a few house jobs like washing and stuff... I find I need to take it easier the day after more effort.
I agree, more updates everyone  I love knowing what you guys are up to and how the babies (both in and out of utero are)... Lol I know how I'm doing - so that's not interesting 
go I had a parcel arrive yesterday, two Beatrix potter cross stitch kits for their birth samplers (selection of characters around writing of babies birth weight, date, name etc) I've got a couple of friends who are happy to make them for me - I'd love to but I'm realistic on the effort I'll have.


----------



## LittleKind (Feb 25, 2011)

I guess it will be quiet around here for babies being born for quite a while. The next due are all of our Feb ladies - milk, boots, alivewithyou, kewpie and tracyamber. So that'll be a busy time.

Toothfairy I'm glad you had a great scan. I didn't realize you are still so sick, and after getting ill at 9 weeks, too. This doesn't bode well...now I feel bad for you and worse for myself. I am going to try to do better with protein like you say, chuord, but everything sounds gross - even eggs and bacon.
Milk - you don't eat eggs and bacon, what helped settle your tummy in the beginning months?

Chuord looking forward to hearing about your scan and I am sure you will find out for sure exactly who you are dealing with in there - both boys or not, right? I think you are right about taking it more easy after you've exerted yourself. We just can't do the stuff we used to do - and it will still be like that when you have the new babies in the house so might as well get used to it. Those samplers sound really cute! You are smart to not try to do them yourself. I guess if they weren't meant for birthday and weight you could get it done beforehand, but no way that is going to happen when they're born. Are you the type to choose names early on and stick with them? Or are you keeping the options open?

Same question to everyone else, though I know we've talked about names here before. Are you all set with the exact name, or are you keeping several in mind? My son didn't have a name for the whole first day because my husband wanted one certain name and knew I wasn't sure about it, so he was reluctant to suggest it or settle on anything else. Dh got his wish eventually. It was his late grandfathers name, they were really close, and I knew we had to do it. Now I don't think my son has an "old man" name at all, but it did strike me as one at first.

I think we also didn't get love stories out of everyone. Come on, don't be shy...

@tracyamber I wondered when I wrote pecan pie if that is something that other parts of the world will think is strange. If I didn't know what pecan pie was, what would I imagine it to be? Btw, this recipe uses no corn syrup so I feel like it deserves a health award, even though it has 2 cups total of white and brown sugar - plus butter and eggs. It sets up a little more caramel like than the ones that use corn syrup.


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

@LittleKind - I think @tracyamber is more likely to be January than February, and all things being well, I _hope_ to be January too. I think I have an idea of pecan pie and what it would be like. My BFF was recently in the US for a holiday and she told me a lot about pies. It seems as though you have much more dessert pie and we have much more savoury pie. She really, really wanted a meaty pie while she was there, and couldn't find any! Honestly, nothing helped my morning sickness but time. There wasn't a thing in the world that I enjoyed eating, or made me feel better until I was around the 18 week mark. My suggestion would be quinoa. I made porridge with it a couple of times and was able to stomach it. Regarding names, we have a couple in the running, but I don't think we would decide until he arrives.

@chuord - we'll be appt buddies next week, I'll have a scan in the morning, about 8am I think. I was so relieved after the morphology scan to see that everything was healthy and as it should be. I hope you get some clarification on the genders too  Also, I love Beatrix Potter - the samplers sound amazing. You're lucky to have nice crafty friends. Sorry to hear about the funeral - they are always draining, no matter what.

@toothfairy2be - I don't think I can tell you how pleased I am for you, without being all "creepy internet stalker". There are some people's journeys that I just feel connected with, and while I don't wish loss or IF on anyone, I'm also always super stoked to see someone who has struggled similarly to me have things go right for them. It's so amazing to see all their organs and bones in detail. I particularly love seeing the ribcage and spine, so some reason. It's my favourite! I found it so hard to be ill when I was constantly expecting another loss, but when babies are doing well and are so healthy, it's definitely some consolation to feeling rotten.

Welcome, @oxford!

Congrats, @mainebaby. Super cute Christmas cards!

@monkeyscience - I'm somewhat disappointed that you've never been a monkey. Also, that you don't like horror movies! If you move to that windfarm, you'll still be a million miles from @chuord and I, so there's not much point. Might as well stay in the US, it's so far, LOL. Admittedly, I've never been to Adelaide, though I think it would be a bit quite for my taste, I have heard it's very pretty, with minimal murders :thumb

@adiejan, glad all is well and they are keeping a close eye on you. That seems prudent. We also had a scan where baby decided to wee. Kind of hilarious. Regarding TTTS, at what stage can they confirm or clear your from the diagnosis?

@Xerxella ;, thinking of you and the boys of course. Hoping that Billy has perked up a little. They are both so damned cute.

*AFM*: I'm in a holding pattern, not really anything much to report baby wise or physically. I saw the hospital psychologist yesterday, and she thinks that maybe hitting viability is what has triggered me from an emotional perspective. Now that I think about it, it kind of does make sense. She brought up anxiety medication, but at this point, I'm not really keen on the idea. I'm going to go back and see her next week though, it is helpful to have an impartial stranger to talk to.


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@Milk8shake - Makes sense to me. Your baby born now will most likely be perfectly fine. That's GOT to be scary, amazing, terrifying, unbelievable, etc all at the same time. ((((Hugs)))) to you :hug


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

It was so quiet around here then bam!!! I'm not going to get personal... I'm so tired I made a turkey, well cooked my first turkey today and cooked mashed potatoes and stuffing and gravy. I wish we would have pecan pie @LittleKind. Sounds so good to me. @Milkshake I have never had a meat pie. I wonder if I'd like it. I'm glad you are able to talk to someone and it is being helpful! And yes, I think we will be the next ones to give birth and hopefully in January 
Okay hello everyone else!!!!!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@LittleKind - I have a feeling your American pies will be way too sweet for me, I've watched a few cooking shows making them, lol and I can feel my kidneys needing water just watching! I agree it's a mammoth effort though when feeling like blah... Dh often Needs to cook his own food, there were times when he had to change his menu cos the thought of him cooking certain stuff was not fun. @Milk8shake - woohoo! That's so cool that you are back again off another checkup... Considering your history it's been going so well (touch wood). There is nothing better than a nice meat pie - nothing too cheap and nasty though... Anyone who is ever in ADELAIDE (and eats meat) go to perrymans bakery in North Adelaide... They sell out before lunch, I would almost fly to ADELAIDE just to eat the pies...
Re the stress - totally makes sense, it's now real as @Xerxella says baby is coming at some stage and your odds are now great it will be fine. I'm feeling that way about 20 weeks - as you said earlier it's the time from when every effort will be made to save them... @tracyamber - pies are generally short rust pastry with a variation on a mince meat, gravy and onion filling... It's like a to go casserole  best with sauce (tomato sauce) I'd even suggest 'rosella' brand lol.
Go you cooking your turkey! Lol great to see the nesting vibe is still happening. @Xerxella - hoping all is well and the babies are making forward progress still. Sending love and prayers.
Still waiting for updates from everyone  lol I'm such a nagger:grin:
Afm - today I've been patient and managed to feel at least one baby faintly from the outside!! That made my day... Oh and discovered that cream cheese is awesome smeared onto sour cream and onion (red rock) chips!


----------



## iixivboots (Apr 11, 2008)

Welcome, @oxford! Please let me know when you're ready to be added to the roster and what you'd like it to say.

I've got a lot to catch up on but I'm not in the most ergonomic typing position lying in bed, ha. I just wanted to share some information I promised I would a few weeks ago. This is breastfeeding info for multiples and late preterm babies that I got from my pediatrician who is also a lactation consultant. I just watched the hand expression video and I SO wish I had this information with my son. My son was full-term but had elevated bili levels and ended up being readmitted to the hospital, my milk was late, I was super anemic. He was supplemented with formula for a month. Now he has multiple food allergies and I can't help but wonder what would have happened without that formula (he has a milk allergy). It's pretty amazing. I don't think anyone prepared me for the amount of nursing that I would be doing in order to establish a good supply, let alone pumping or anything. 
Here is the site with the videos, I watched the hand expression one, she also recommends the one on latch and hands-on pumping: 
http://newborns.stanford.edu/Breastfeeding/
Here is a longer article that discusses the challenges of multiples and of late-preterm and NICU babies.
http://newborns.stanford.edu/Breastfeeding/PMGs.html

I'm still really curious about having donor milk available for the twins at birth and will continue to look into that.

AFM, Monday I had my iron infusion. It took 5 hours, yikes! Other than paying a babysitter, it was fine. I got a bit woozy when they put the IV in but after that I was fine, I relaxed and rested in a hospital bed and hand my phone, until I realized I was probably slowing down the process because I kept making the IV beep by bending my arm. I had no side effects and drove myself home just fine. I do think I feel better but it's hard to really pinpoint, especially as I'm trying to adjust to GD meds. 
I also have an appointment with growth scan next Tuesday. I will be 29 weeks, the ultrasound tech said they'd try to get some 3D shots. 
Overall I am good, feeling like I'm getting bigger, slowing down. I took my son to the park today and it took us hours to get ready. Ridiculous. I really don't think he gets the whole big brother thing. I ordered him a few more books about it, but it's especially hard to explain two babies coming!


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

Happy thanksgiving ladies! 

I will admit I've been terrible about responding but I promise I am checking in on everyone daily.

My dog has been pretty sick this week so I've been taking care of her on top of work being crazy. Baby and I are doing well though besides my achey back and my first ever charley horse waking me up at 5 am this morning. I'm struggling a bit emotionally because I've been working on my hypnobirthing classes and I think it's releasing a lot of fears and emotions. I've had a couple panicked moments about if I'm really ready to be a good mom or not. Don't get me wrong I would give my life for this baby... I'm just terrified I am going to suck at parenting ha ha.

I hope everyone has an amazing time today with their loved ones and is able to really eat for two or three depending on who you are.


----------



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

The maternal health specialist doesnt do telehealth and cant see me at the time I will actually be in the city so I decided not to go. I am not driving 450 km two ways in the middle of winter from the mountains on a trip that costs at least 300 dollars every time I go, usually more. I just cant do it. My body is going to do whatever its going to do, so its not like they can change that. We just got a huge dump of snow and there was a fatality last night on the highway out of here. I am not risking that drive more than I have to. *sigh*

I do see my GI specialist by telehealth on the 4th so I can talk to him about my concerns.


----------



## LittleKind (Feb 25, 2011)

AAM rant: Today is the day we were going to tell most of the people who are close to us, and we're discovering that my sister and Dh's mom told a ton of people we wanted to tell ourselves. It's like its not even our own news anymore. Now I am in a rage and pouting and want to stay home from Thanksgiving


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@alivewithyou do you know I got a charlie horse last week. Oh did my calf ache for a week. Sorry to hear your are experiencing it. Make dh massage the spot it really helped me. @LittleKind I hear ya and know probably all the hormones are making things a little more intense. It is frustrating but for what it's worth , people will still enjoy actually hearing the news from you all and can openly express being happy instead of keeping it secret. Try to let go of being mad okay? Next time though you know who can keep secrets. Sorry mama. Do have a good time. @chuord. Sour cream and onion chips do not sound good at all!!!lol

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kewpie80 (Nov 24, 2010)

Hey all,

I'm sooo tired these days, probably exacerbated by thanksgiving. I'm approaching 29 weeks now and I'm beginning to really feel it. We got me a recliner a couple days ago and it's making a world of difference during the day. The only place to sit in our living room before then was a very firm futon. It's also making it easier to cuddle my older twins. They can sit on the arms and lean into my side with my arms around them. It's been a while since I was last able to cuddle them properly as I have no lap. 

I found out from our perinatologist and 30% of same sex di/di twins are actually identical. So, now I'm back to not knowing whether the boys are fraternal or not. After speaking with some members of my local MoMs group, I'm finding that MANY of them had di/di identicals. Crazy! So, I guess we'll see...

*x*- I've been following your journal every day and continue to send our good thoughts and prayers for you 3.

*milk* - reaching a good point in the pregnancy is definitely an odd feeling. We had a loooong childless marriage and then our first loss and when M&L reached a point where it looked like they might make it, I remember feeling scared. I had prepared so much for pregnancy, hoped so much during, feared every twinge and wasn't at all prepared for the next part of actually taking care of them. I'm glad you're getting some help in processing your thoughts. I wish I had done that. I had a bit of a meltdown the night I came home from the hospital with them, and I think talking could have helped.

*General PSA* - For those of you expecting your first, there are a few things I got blind-sided by that I wish someone had warned me about. First, day 3 blues. These knocked me on my butt. They arrived just about the same time I was getting home from the hospital. My house looked different, my cat looked different, and I remember gathering up laundry (cause we had an emergency induction and there was no time to clean up beforehand) and I thought, "I was pregnant and nothing was different the last time I wore this." I lost it. I found out later, that many, if not most women have day 3 blues and if you're not prepared for it, it can feel scary. The best words of advice I got were, "no, things will never be the same again, but that's ok because this will be your new normal and it will feel normal sooner than you think."

Second, I remember not knowing what I was supposed to do with the babies when we got home. Was I supposed to change them into jammies at night? (it was 9pm when we got home) How often should I bathe them? Diapers (nappies)? How often should I change them? I felt so inadequate and that made my blues worse. In a nutshell, jammies at night don't matter for little babies. Most of what they wear are jammies or jammie-like and as long as they're clean, you don't have to change their clothing before bed unless you want to. Bathing is personal preference, but the less often the better when they are tiny. Their skin loses moisture easily. I usually bathed the newborns about once per week. Then, more often only as needed. Babies are happiest when you change them about every 3-4 hours max, but every mom finds their groove and figures it out.

I have been reading along, but just not finding the energy to say much lately.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@iixivboots - thanks for the links! If I only do one class I want to do a proper breastfeeding one... As it's the only role that will really be entirely my responsibility (my mum and dh are great with babies)
Glad that you're iron transfusion went so well! Keep us posted on if you notice any improvements  @alivewithyou - I hope your dog is recovering? That's not the extra stress you need right now. I'm so impressed that you are working your way through the emotional stuff now! I totally get and have that same fear, deep down I know it will be fine because the babies love me too (other peoples babies cry when I hold them) @mountainmammamc - that drive sounds way too long and treacherous to do often... Maybe you GI specialist might have some ideas or know someone that would do the conferencing? @LittleKind - totally agree with Tracy, even though they've spilled the beans don't let it ruin your experience, take back control and try and sooth your hormones... There will be lots of other surprises that you can share personally like the babies sex (fwiw - I would have had the same angry response, but I try not to let people control my anger anymore) @tracyamber - what's new? How did your first turkey go? @Kewpie - thank you for that advice! I'm happy to listen to any you have to share  I'm in the debate at the moment of whether to do any other classes (like the one @Milk8shake suggested) parenting, birthing or anything... I'm sure I helped change my siblings when I was 6 but that'd be the last time I changed a nappy... Dh is happy to do stuff if I want, but for him it's not so necessary - he did 8 weeks in a neonatal ward, nothing about babies scares or worries him... Also my mum had 3 and she'll be here, so I'm thinking maybe I can learn by absorption? Maybe trust my instinct a bit...
Sorry to hear it's all caught up with you, but you were setting a standard we couldn't compete with on the super mum front... @Xerxella - also following on your updates, so is my lady xxx


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

Yep. I wanted to second the thought that all crazy thoughts are normal. 

After all we've all been through, the goal for so long has been to get and/or stay pregnant. The idea of actually having a child is weird/ crazy/ scary and everything else. 

Over the past few weeks, I've even had the thought, "Do I really want another baby?" And, what a crazy thought is that? A little late now. 

Anyways, the point is it's all ok. And with the massive hormone dump at birth and the fact that many of our babies may spend some time in the NICU, it would be surprising if your emotions AREN'T all over the place. 

Also, about, newborns. I was surprised at how boring newborns are. They just literally eat, sleep and poop. I thought I'd be reading to them and engaging in them in wonderful, intellectually stimulating activities. Yeah. Not so much. Maybe at about 6 months


----------



## oxford (Feb 11, 2013)

Hello

Just a quick one. I saw the storms in Brisbane on the news and was thinking of Chuord and is it milkshake?? Are you and your families ok? Looked like some freaky weather!


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@Xerxella - thanks for agreeing with that  it really takes the stress off. @oxford - you guessed right, but luckily where we are we got a handful of hail only and just strong rain - none of the crazy winds @Mik8shake - are you ok?


----------



## Autumnlaughing (May 26, 2008)

kewpie - your PSA is particularly well timed for me! I rreally had my doubts about this whole having a baby thing for about the last two weeks - even through delivery! I'm LLucky enough to have fallen completely in love since, but Little girl didn't really sleep the first few days - I mean, she'd nap, but only on someone, and only for less than an hour. Dh kept saying "she does nothing but scream all the time".... And while I'd say she snoozed at least 1/3 of the time, WE really weren't getting enough sleep I've cried my way through days 3&4, but it's 98% happy tears, so that's ok? 

Also, I got nervous yesterday because she started doing the milk drunk sleep, and I was worried that my baby was somehow gone. But then she woke up fussy.because of hiccups, and I was ok  

My phone is really being a bit of a pain.. she was 9 lb 9 oz at birth - I wish I could have given you guys a pound or two! 

X -still following your links! 

Ack, I had a bunch of personals in mind, but no chance of recalling them now! I'll try again later.


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

@LittleKind: Sorry your secret was ruined.. I hope you still enjoyed your thanksgiving. We were very secretive initially too but i have a feeling some people knew and just acted surprised. It feels better after you are farther, but when you are still vulnerable it's a little annoying.
@tracyamber: Luckily my charley horse only hurt for about five minutes and then subsided. I just yelled for those five minutes lol. 
@kewpie80: thanks for your PSA. They really help first timers like me who have no idea what to expect. It's nice to get a balance of good and more difficult things to come. I feel you on the energy level and I am only 27 weeks with one so I can only imagine how tired you are.
@chuord: thanks, she actually recovered quite well. She is doing much better but now her brother is a little under the weather so I think something is just going around. Luckily he doesn't have the diarrhea she had so it just makes him seem depressed and tired. She's already running around the house though. I'lll attach of picture of her falling asleep in my arms last night.. so was so happy to be out off cage finally lol... and yes, these are definitely my fur babies.. I am one of those weirdos. I have a feeling the emotional work will continue until she gets here but that is okay. I would rather face it now and try to resolve some of my feelings first and it's good for letting go of fear. 
@Xerxella: Following along and thinking of your little guys often. I am also glad it's normal to wonder if you really want a baby. I hate when I do that because we tried to hard to conceive this little one and we have been so excited, but some days it scares me and I am like "What did we do?!" ha ha. I am sure I will love her though.. I would already sacrifice everything for her. And I think I like that newborns are boring.. makes my initial adjustment easy.. she feed her, change her, and let her sleep. That sounds fairly straightforward... (can you tell I am new and naive?)
@Autumnlaughing: I think I am just going to plan on my baby being one of the fussy ones so that anything else is a bonus.. lol. The milk drunk sleep sounds funny.. I am sure that will freak me out too...

AFM: Survived thanksgiving.. worst heartburn ever though my god.. I need to look at getting papaya enzymes or something. My mom had the flu and I am pretty sure I am a little under the weather. Just really nauseous, tired, and achey today. I got my flu shot so hopefully it won't be anything too serious. My plan is to eat food all day, lay around, and maybe do some christmas shopping online.


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

I thought of the few Aussie girls in this group last night when I shared a story on my Facebook page about Gabriel "rooting" (a reflex that newborn babies have, bobbing his head along my neck, with an open mouth, looking for a food source).


----------



## Sourire (May 4, 2009)

Newborns that only eat, sleep, and poo? Hahahaha where do I sign up for one of those? I must have gotten a defective model!!! Just kidding, I had a particularly rough night last night and I've been fantasizing about throwing my baby out the window. She's not a newborn anymore but I didn't have one of those super sleepy newborns who you have to wake up to feed. Right from the start everyone was always commenting how alert she was... Lucky me!


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@Sourire ... Lol ,neither did I.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

Billy passed away this morning. He was 10 days old.


----------



## toothfairy2be (Nov 16, 2010)

@xerxella I am so sorry. There are just no words or any way I could begin to understand what you are going through. You & your family are in my prayers.


----------



## Sourire (May 4, 2009)

My condolences Xerxella. I'm so sorry to hear this. Hugs to you and your family.


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

So sorry @Xerxella, breaks my heart to hear that.


----------



## adiejan (Mar 3, 2013)

@Xerxella- my heart is breaking for you! Lots of love and healing energy headed your way!


----------



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

Xerxella- I am so sorry for your loss. Nobody should ever know what the loss of a child feels like.


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

Xerxella, I'm so sorry.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@Xerxella - I'm so so sorry! Toothfairytobe is right there are no words, just know we are here for any support we can offer... And that Billy is missed around the world... Praying for you all xxx


----------



## LittleKind (Feb 25, 2011)

I am deeply sorry to hear this. Your family is on my heart.


----------



## iixivboots (Apr 11, 2008)

Xerxella, deepest condolences. Will keep you and your family in my warmest thoughts. 
@tracyamber, I sent you a pm just now, I couldn't find the sent folder to make sure it sent but I wanted to make sure.


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm so, so sorry that you had to say goodbye to Billy. There's no way to explain how heartbroken I am for you, and your family right now. You are all in my thoughts.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@Xerxella
I am so sorry . I wish I could give you and your family a bit hug. You stay strong and you are in my prayers.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@iixivboots I pm'd you back

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tenzinsmama (Apr 30, 2011)

@Xerxella, oh no... I am deeply saddened to hear about Billy's passing. He was here for such a short time, he was loved by so many, near and far. Holding you and yours in my heart. Just no words to express how much my heart hurts for you all.


----------



## kewpie80 (Nov 24, 2010)

Xerxella said:


> Billy passed away this morning. He was 10 days old.


I am so sorry to hear of your loss of sweet Billy.


----------



## Autumnlaughing (May 26, 2008)

Xerxella - I'm so sad to hear - love to you & all your family.


----------



## skj2011 (Jul 19, 2011)

I am so deeply sorry for your loss @xerxella. You, sweet Billy and the rest of your family are in my thoughts.


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Xerxella, I am so sorry for your loss. I'm glad you had some time with Billy, even though it was far too short. My love and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Tear78 (Nov 28, 2008)

Xerxella, I'm so sorry. I'm sending your family lots of love. I will light a candle for Billy. I wish I could do more. Thinking of you lots! :Hug


----------



## jenjy (Jul 19, 2013)

Xerxella, I am so sorry.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

I know we are all thinking about @Xerxella and her family. I just wanted to say hello to everyone and hope you are all doing well

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MindlessChrissy (Jun 7, 2009)

I am deeply sorry for your loss, Xerxella. You and your family are in my thoughts. Hugs.


----------



## Oceanspray (Nov 20, 2014)

Xerxella: I am so very sorry, what a heartbreak for you all. Hugs to Matt, you and the rest of your family. Be kind to yourselves.


----------



## toothfairy2be (Nov 16, 2010)

Just stopping by to say hello. Seem to finally be crawling out of the fog of nausea and morning sickness. My heartburn has increased exponentially since quitting the zofran and I'm down to just unisom at bedtime but it is a small price to pay. Planning to announce at work tomorrow. MFM put me on reduced hours until they re-check SCH on the 10th. 

Sending :stillheart and :Hug to all of you, always in my prayers for your babies and your families.


----------



## SplashingPuddle (Jun 23, 2012)

Hello everyone,

I feel sort of like a IVF graduate at the moment. I say 'sort-of' because I've had the first two positive betas, and I'm waiting for my first ultrasound December 17th. Due to a couple chemical pregnancies, I find it hard to fully rejoice at this stage. But then again, I don't want iVF to be one long wait until the next milestone to see if the pregnancy is still viable. I really do want to celebrate along the way, yet it's hard to relax when I'm 4.5 weeks pregnant. 

Thank-you to all the graduates who encourage those on the fertility board. It has been so quiet there.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@ToothFairytobe - woohoo! Congrats on the nausea easing up! Just a heads up as my symptoms started to decrease, I had a tiny freak out (they're a security blanket after all) but all was still well - the same as everyone who had that feeling before me  I've noticed there seems to be certain emotional patterns, thankfully there are enough of us on this journey you can see it's normal and not just you! Re the indigestion, mine has phases, at present it's better... Generally I find drink before you eat (so it passes through and the food has enough stomach acid) then wait 1.5 hrs till next drinks... Also wait half hour after food before lying down... It is weird, we get indigestion because the system is slower, we take antacids etc. to produce less acid - surely that makes it worse? @SplashingPuddle - welcome!!! This is great place to hang and share all those early wobbles  your betas were great (you should share here) but we all know how important that u/s is for peace of mind! Fx you are in the un eventful 9 months category.
Afm - it's hard to feel like posting at the moment, I know so many of you feel the same... Maybe on Friday, the day of xerxellas service we could all light a candle? Please share your thoughts... If you want to do this can you tell us what time, then we can try and do the same...


----------



## tenzinsmama (Apr 30, 2011)

Absolutely, I will light a candle. :crying:


----------



## toothfairy2be (Nov 16, 2010)

@chuord I think that is a great idea. I was trying to think of a way to be present with them while being so obviously not there in person. I believe the service is 5-8 CST, so if we could try to pause and remember during that time. I don't know where that falls in your time zone if it is even possible. I think lighting a candle anytime that day and taking a moment to remember Billy is important. We are so much a part of each others lives and can all feel for what their family is going through. 
Luckily the doppler has helped me through the unsure times. I have a very hard time separating my food and my drink, it is like I am hard wired to drink while I eat. I've been taking tums but it isn't helping. I feel like I have SO much acid instead of less. Tonight I feel like I am getting a cold. @SplashingPuddle welcome and congrats! Most of us can relate to that unsure 'good betas' feeling. Once you have had past failures it is SO hard to embrace that things sometimes just go well. I remember your initial beta was high, what was your repeat?


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks @ToothFairytobe! Ok worked it out, for those in Australia that's 16hours ahead... So Saturday from 9am till midday ish...
Anyone else globally wanting to work it out, @Xerxella is in the Chicago area...


----------



## rcr (Jul 29, 2008)

X- I am sorry for your loss of sweet Billy. Sending you as much love as I can.


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

@chuord - lovely idea. I was just thinking how much I wish I could attend the service in person. I've previously participated in a global "wave of light" candle ceremony for infant and pregnancy loss day, where everyone lit candles, and posted pictures to Facebook.

Maybe we could have a separate thread that we could post pictures to? It strikes me that some members of X's DDC, and maybe the IF thread might want to participate also.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@Milk8shake - that sounds like a good idea! Are you up to making the thread? I'm not the most technical


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

Yep, can do. Will have a bit of a think about it this arv and put something together.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

Yep, I'm pacific time.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## adiejan (Mar 3, 2013)

I will definitely do whatever I can to support @Xerxella, her family, and sweet Billy!


----------



## hope4light (Feb 29, 2008)

X - I am so deeply saddened by this news and am so sorry for your loss. Please know that I, like everyone else, am thinking and praying for you.

I'm in on the lighting of a candle. I took the day off on Friday to study, so I'll be lighting one early and leaving it lit all day. So sad :-(


----------



## pokeyac (Apr 1, 2011)

@Xerxella I'm so very sorry to hear about Billy. Sending prayers and strength to you and your family.:candle


----------



## tinytina (Dec 11, 2006)

@Xerxella, I am so sorry to read of Billy's passing. I have no words to express how sorry I am dear.


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

Just a quick note to say good luck for your scan Chuord!


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

I've created a thread for Billy's memorial in the January DDC. That felt like the most appropriate place for it, to me. I've also linked to it in the Fertility Challenged thread, so hopefully those who should see it, will see it. Here's the link: In Memory of Billy. I hope it will bring us all a bit of healing, along with Xerxella and her family.

I had my scan yesterday, and everything was perfect. I feel almost inappropriate mentioning it, to be honest.


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

Happy to hear about your scan @Milk8shake. Good luck today @chuord. I still want to hear everyone's updates and make sure we are doing okay..


----------



## adiejan (Mar 3, 2013)

@Milk8shake-thanks for making the thread. I think it will be beautiful. Congrats on the scan love! I know what you mean about feeling inappropriate. However, I think we all know x would want to hear good things about her friends.
@chuord- I'm so excited for your scan! Good luck mama.


----------



## rcr (Jul 29, 2008)

Milk: thanks for making the thread. I just went there and will light a candle on Friday.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@Milk8shake - thanks for the good wishes  . I agree with the others, we still need to update and enjoy each other's good news... I think it will be a little easier now we have a dedicated thread and don't feel like we are intruding here... Thanks so much for setting that up!
Re your scan - great news! Any more details? Is baby boy measuring on schedule, silly question but is your uterus expanding well? (Given the smaller shape) @alivewithyou @adiejan - thank you also!
Ok...
Afm - twin one is measuring 4 days slow, twin 2 3 days slow - they are both anatomically perfect (insert sigh of relief here) twin 2 is definitely a boy - he is also still a poser, we got to see he was a boy from every angle he could work 
Twin 1 is no longer a mystery.... I'm also having a GIRL! So excited to have one of each!!! In fact I tear up every time I think about it.
Will look through the pics and see if there is one worth posting.
Oh and they are already up near my ribs - so although I don't have a huge belly they are definitely taking loads of realestate!


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

When I lost Jonathan when he was 27 days old, I'd mostly been giving updates via Facebook, so that's where I received most of the condolences. It wasn't very many posts later that the due date club thread just went on like normal. I was happy, deep down, that everyone else was still gestating normally, but I had to unsubscribe from that thread because it mostly made me sad in the days and weeks immediately following my loss. I can't speak to X's feelings since every person's loss is different, but for me, it was easier to come back months later to read people's happy updates rather than get day-by-day updates from everyone.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Little boy


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Little girl snuggling into brothers head


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

@Harmony96 - that all sounds fair enough - I totally appreciate what you say. Everyone grieves differently, and there is no "right" way to handle it. I think it's totally understandable to remove yourself from anything that heightens your pain, especially when it is fresh and raw - I think I would do the same. The main reason I thought it best to put it in the DDC was because X has the situation of still also being a mama to a living babe, and I have hope that her DDC will rally her through her journey with Matt, as well as the loss of Billy. Also, I feel like Billy's life deserves to be acknowledged just as much as any other birth in the DDC. I hope X will find some comfort in knowing how special he was to those of us who knew his journey; even if that is not for many months or years from now.

@chuord - thanks for some good news. I"m so thrilled for your little boy and girl, and especially that they are healthy and perfect. The snuggle picture is super cute.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@chuord they are so cute!!!!! @Milkshake I'm glad everything is great. And thank you for making that thread and I appreciate you. I will definitely be lighting a candle on Friday.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## oxford (Feb 11, 2013)

Xerxella, so sorry to hear about your loss. My thoughts are with you and your family. Snuggle close to Matt and know we are all thinking of you. 

I will light a candle on Friday. 
I will post my update later, I feel too sad right now. Love to all.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@oxford - make sure you do come back and post... We all love the updates!


----------



## Tear78 (Nov 28, 2008)

I don't think X would want you guys to lose your place to share your updates, worries stories, etc. I think Harmony may have been saying that X may need to take some space from this thread for a while. I could understand that if that's what she needed, which also makes the thread that milk8 made so much more importantl. @Milk8shake thank you for doing that! Did you pm X already to let her know, in case she's not wanting to read this thread yet? Im glad (but not surprised) to see such an outpouring of love and hopefully Xerxella will find some support from it. :crying: :love


----------



## Tear78 (Nov 28, 2008)

Chuord, congrats on your healthy boy and girl! :grin:


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

@oxford - I remember you. Congrats!!
@Milk8shake - Glad things are looking good.
@chuord - Yay for a girl baby!! We need some more on the thread.  I know it was exciting for me to find out this baby was a girl, because I wanted to experience having both a boy and a girl. And your twins will be easy to tell apart. 

AFM, I understand the feeling that updates are inappropriate. But I also agree that the thread should go on. I hope Xerxella is reading, or will when she has the time/emotional energy to do so, whenever that is. I know just having a new baby made posting a rarity, let alone having a baby in the NICU and grieving for another baby.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@Tear78 thanks again for saying that. A couple of people have in their own words as well. I do think that if it is too much for x to read this thread she won't. Otherwise she would not expect us to stop updating. I'm glad we have the other thread too to post our condolences. @Milkshake did you tag her on that thread so she can see that at least if she wants. And can someone repost the thread to make condolences again in case someone is just stopping by and they can find it. I can't seem to do it with tapatalk. Miss you guys

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

Milk8shake said:


> I've created a thread for Billy's memorial in the January DDC. That felt like the most appropriate place for it, to me. I've also linked to it in the Fertility Challenged thread, so hopefully those who should see it, will see it. Here's the link: In Memory of Billy. I hope it will bring us all a bit of healing, along with Xerxella and her family.
> 
> I had my scan yesterday, and everything was perfect. I feel almost inappropriate mentioning it, to be honest.


Okay I just copied and reposting. Maybe it still does not look obvious. Can someone repost the thread?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

Tear78 said:


> I don't think X would want you guys to lose your place to share your updates, worries stories, etc. I think Harmony may have been saying that X may need to take some space from this thread for a while. I could understand that if that's what she needed, which also makes the thread that milk8 made so much more importantl. @Milk8shake thank you for doing that! Did you pm X already to let her know, in case she's not wanting to read this thread yet? Im glad (but not surprised) to see such an outpouring of love and hopefully Xerxella will find some support from it. :crying: :love


Yes, that's what I was trying to say, and I totally agree with Milk's post above about having the thread in the ddc b/c of Matt. I was sort of seeing THIS thread as a type of ddc, and that's where my thoughts came from.

chuord, love the pictures. 
http://www.mothering.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

[email protected] Harmony96; and @Tear78. Of course it makes sense, we are a DDC of sorts, and I was just thinking yesterday that it must be even tougher, given the number of twins on this thread. Not to make any of the twin mamas feel bad, just that I thought it might be a little bit close to home. I have tagged X in the new thread, and I'm sure she will catch up when she has the strength or inclination.

Repost of Billy's memorial thread (which I will bump again at the end of the week.

@chuord ;, how are you feeling today? Has it sunk in a little? Of course all babies are exciting, but like Monkey said, a boy and a girl is pretty special.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@monkeyscience, @Tear78 - thanks! I had to not think about it during the scan, every tine I did I teared up lol... For the first 10 years of our relationship dh was only interested in a son, and I was only interested in a daughter... We've both adjusted and grown up lol, I hunk he's more happy I have a girl and vice versa... In fact it's been a long time since either of us were fussed either way - we just hoped for babies. However having one of each first time is still as exciting as I can handle - more so cos it just feels like they were the babies waiting for us. I'd like to say I was helping the girl stats, but my boy cancels that out  @Milk8shake - thanks, the best bit is as I'm oldish if we choose to go again there's no pressure at all... I don't think I've said yet thanks for all the effort setting up the site for Billy - that was so well thought through and shared!
Now, could we get that update on you and your appointment? I know it was probably routine - but we're still itching to know details! @oxford - can we get your update today? Did you scan?
I feel I'm missing another appointment.... Sorry to whoever that is, please let us know!
Afm - apparently I need to have another high tech scan around 26-28 weeks to check on the babies growth, any other twin mamas had that? It's on top of the quick scan my ob does every 4 weeks.


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

@chuord: I am so happy for you.. one of each, how amazing. I think you already suspected as much though.  Those pictures of them are just wonderful. Do they share a sac then? Forgive me if that is a stupid question..

I had my gestational diabetes test today.. god, this whole day was hell. I have been sick for the last two days with a sore throat, cough, etc and I haven't slept well because combine that with heartburn and it's a nightmare. I ended up throwing up breakfast and then had to eat only protein today before my test. The drink itself wasn't too bad, but it set off my heartburn so bad so while they were checking the baby's heartbeat and my stomach I was miserable. Baby sounded good.. 153 was her heart rate with all the sugar and I was measuring at 25 weeks. that makes me happy because at my 24 week appointment I was only measuring 20 weeks so I am catching up ha ha.

Good news is I passed the test.. but barely at 134. Hopefully that will be good enough and I don't have to take the next test. My red blood cell count was slightly low but nothing too drastic. I am miserable and uncomfortable as all get out right now and in a terrible mood to be honest. And I know that I should just be grateful. That and I was feeling pretty relaxed about this pregnancy until my doctor gave me a lecture on what can all go wrong in the third trimester.. I'll have to do my hypnobabies practice tonight to hopefully help relax some of my anxiety.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@alivewithyou - thanks  not a silly question - the pic is a little misleading... They are in their own sacs and there is a membrane between them which makes the close together thing funny - they still have space at this stage!
Hugs on feeling so yucky, it's definitely a roller coaster this journey, sometimes we just need to feel miserable. Congrats on catching up in size and also on passing the GD test - a pass is a pass right! Just be gentle and rest a bit till you recover xxx


----------



## adiejan (Mar 3, 2013)

@chuord-so exciting!! A boy and a girl!!! Any names?! I get monitored every two weeks with my twins but that is because identical's have a higher risk. Each appointment I have an extensive scan. However, next tues is my anatomy scan.
@alivewithyou- glad you passed your gd test! Will you start on more iron for anemia? I'm sorry about the anxiety. I wish I could manage mine too haha!

I forgot to tell you all that I passed my gd test last week. Also, I'm slightly anemic again. Just hoping that bleeding has stopped. I can't believe I am half way (since I won't go past 37 weeks). I really wish I didn't research to feel like I have more control because I really don't. I think it just makes me worry more.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@chuord I do want to say thank you for thinking of the candle lighting idea!!!!!!
I really am excited for you and your babies. @adiejan I will be stalking for results of your anatomy scan! @alivewithyou I'm happy you passed your GD test!!!!!
How are you @Milk8shake??
My blood work came back and I'm slightly anemic too. I started taking liver pills yesterday, yuck.i do get a scan next Thursday because they want to make sure baby is on target. I'm 30 weeks eeeeek.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kewpie80 (Nov 24, 2010)

You can count me in on lighting a candle on friday. 
@chuord yay for B/G!
@Milk8shake Yay for a good scan!


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@adiejan - ooh that's so exciting I'll also be stalking the anatomy scan! Congrats on passing the GD too! I'm the same as you I actually read this article that surveyed which is better for twins and there seem to be less complications at 37 weeks than 38... Of course if all of us twin mums get to 37 weeks we are doing a great job! I didn't realise that you were having full on appointments that often, while it's great to now it's all well I hope it isn't adding to your stress? @tracyamber - ankhs but I'm not taking credit for that bit - I just mentioned it first, I'm sure any one of us would have thought of it  30 weeks next week woot!! We so need to keep celebrating these miraculous milestones... So many of you have had such a long and hard journey to get here - each day pregnant no matter the discomfort is such a miracle  @Kewpie - you'll hit 30 weeks next week too! Taking about the 37 weeks thing, did you tell us how long you went with Liam and Maisie before you delivered? I bet even four years ago the thought you would be almost there with a second set of twins would have been so hard to comprehend!
How is everyone else doing?
Lol excuse my once again hyper self - babies are having a sweet tooth at present and although I'm still tired the bubble of energy has to go somewhere!


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@chuord you take what you want and I'm 30 weeks tomorrow!!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@tracyamber - even better! Are you and dh celebrating any way? Sounds like a tasty dinner if nothing naughty 
Lol I meant food! That read interestingly...


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

@tracyamber - woot! 30 weeks! A lot of anemia getting around on this thread, isn't there? Liver pills sound awful!

@alivewithyou - ugh, sorry that you are feeling so unwell, but glad your passed the GD test, even if it's only just. A pass is a pass! How are you finding hypnobabies? I checked it out (some sample tracks), but it seemed a little outside my style.

@adiejan - yay for passing your test! And massive congrats on halfway. I know I felt crazy surprised when I hit that point. Looking forward to your anatomy scan, that's another milestone 

@chuord - I think that's just lovely for you and your DH to both be getting what you "wanted", although of course I know it wouldn't have mattered at all. Of course I'm no twin mama, but I think the extra scan sounds totally reasonable.

*AFM*: Okay, the appt details for @chuord's sake. Bubs is still hibernating in a cephalic position, which he has been for pretty much the whole time. That's great from a "giving birth" perspective, but terrible from a growth scan perspective. Getting his head circumference is more and more difficult for them each time, and my last couple of scans have been very uncomfortable/a tad painful as a result. We haven't been able to get a pic of his face for a long while either. My uterus is stretching well at the moment, and he still has an appropriate amount of room and fluid, etc. The doctor and sonographer found my lopsided bump quite amusing, because when I'm laying on the bed, my left side is almost totally flat, and he is all on the right.

My next scan is the 16th, and I also have a birth planning consult with the MFM professor on Christmas Eve. I'll be 32+3 then, so I need to have a good think about what I need to discuss with him and questions that I have. Unfortunately DH won't be able to make it to that appointment, because of work. I'd rather he be there, but I also want to do it before the Christmas break, so I have to suck it up. Also, my case manager/midwife dropped a bombshell - she is going on five weeks leave from next week. That feels like terrible timing to me!


----------



## kewpie80 (Nov 24, 2010)

@chuord I was induced at 36w3d with m&l. I developed pre-e and was on my way to toxemia. Hoping to make it further this time. 38 is my goal.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@Milk8shake - love the detailed update! When you talk about your lopsided bump I think of it as similar to a twin pregnancy (space wise) but just you're only carrying one - if that makes sense? The painful scan sounds like a bundle of laughs not! I know re birth you were initially assuming you would be having a c-sec, then the doc mentioned you might have the option for natural - am I right in thinking little boys position is making it easier for natural (clarification I mean vaginal with or without meds) birth?
Re the midwife, totally understand your panic at that - I totally understand that people need holidays, but could she not have given you a little more notice?! Especially given yours has not been a boring pregnancy... Do you get to meet whoever will be replacing her during this time? Sorry - you give us info and I'm all more questions  
Also I've been meaning to ask have you relaxed a little into the realisation that your take home baby is now a really likely event? @Kewpie - wow! Despite the pre-e that was a great run, if you don't mind I'll take you as the model and try and get close to that long  I think I remember you saying that they were with you from day 1 too - no nicu time?
Afm - I'm learning so much through this thread, it's like they say women are meant to learn about motherhood and pregnancy through absorption and the 'village' effect... Ob appointment today to follow up on the scan (we had to change it from Tuesday as dh had a surgery list) mainly I'm excited about tomorrow 20 weeks! Best bit is like you said @Milk8shake then they will put effort in to preserve the pregnancy if required...


----------



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

I made it to 10 weeks. I am now 25% finished. Woot woot!


----------



## iixivboots (Apr 11, 2008)

I'll be 30 weeks Monday. Boys are both 3 lbs 9 Oz. A is breech B is head down. 

Any roster updates? 

If you are waiting for an email from me, expect it tonight!


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Congrats @MountainMamamc and [email protected]!!! Great milestones!


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@iixivboots that is awesome you have made it to 30 weeks!!!!!!! Congrats mama!

And @Milk8shake I understand about the anxiety. Hugs. It is funky timing and all!


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@iivixboots and @alivewithyou - I know you both had painful stretching... Anyone have a chesty cough (no cold) at the same time? Omg it is so painful... I'm sure the dairy intake makes it worse, but babies want dairy...


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

@chuord: going through that now and probably the rest of the pregnancy and I have had a horrible cough it's super painful.

Oh and on a brighter note I vomitted stomach acid mid sleeping last night and it went out my nose. I am seriously starting to consider Prilosec after my doctor told me it was okay. 3 nights in a row of barely any sleep. I will come back for more personals in a bit.. Husband wants to play video games.


----------



## Autumnlaughing (May 26, 2008)

@chuord - I totally did, at the end. My cold settled into a cough.. but coughing was pretty difficult! And after delivery was no fun - I think I'd pulled a muscle in my ribs, and coughing kind of pulls my my kegels in a way that seemed to be no good...

Luckily, the cough is pretty much gone now.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks! It helps to know that it's normal.... @Autumnlaughing - speaking of that how are your muscles relaxing or healing now? @alivewithyou - that sounds awful! I would definitely take the meds if I was you, I'm a rare talent I can choke on my own saliva lol - I probably wouldn't survive sleeping like that


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

Anyone know what the sharp shooting jabs are in the vagina? It's seriously annoying.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SplashingPuddle (Jun 23, 2012)

alivewithyou - I started a proton pump inhibitor for acid as soon as I found out I was pregnant. (I'm only 5 weeks now). But acid was a major factor in my morning sickness in the past, and I was so amazed by how effective a proton pump inhibitor was for nausea, as well as acid. I completely recommend looking into it. 

In two weeks, I have my first ultrasound. I am hopeful, as I have so many symptoms right now. The worst is nausea, but extreme smell sensitivity is challenging too. Loss of appetite, food aversions, 2-nap-a-day exhaustion. I remind myself hourly that I am indeed grateful for this, otherwise I'd just feel awful. This is exactly what I want, and my symptoms are a reminder of it.


----------



## iixivboots (Apr 11, 2008)

Lightning crotch! Baby kicking/poking cervix. Stop it, kid!


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@iixivboots I know right? Part of me is wondering if I'm dilating. But he has been kicking all the time, really this kid does not sleep. Right when I though I knew his schedule. Glad he's moving though. @SplashingPuddle I'm very excited for you.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## iixivboots (Apr 11, 2008)

This local twin group that I'm on this woman that is 30 weeks said she was just put on bedrest because her cervix was shortening, no contractions. My peri told me they don't even measure after 24 weeks because everyone starts to shorten and there's no correlation with ptl. So confused. I think that woman thought I was being nosey but that's weird. @kewpie80 did you get cervical measurement ultrasounds that late in pregnancy?


----------



## kewpie80 (Nov 24, 2010)

@chuord yep, no nicu. The chesty cough...I still have it at almost 30 weeks. Neti pot helps. I'll be 30 weeks on Tuesday.


----------



## kewpie80 (Nov 24, 2010)

iixivboots said:


> This local twin group that I'm on this woman that is 30 weeks said she was just put on bedrest because her cervix was shortening, no contractions. My peri told me they don't even measure after 24 weeks because everyone starts to shorten and there's no correlation with ptl. So confused. I think that woman thought I was being nosey but that's weird. @kewpie80 did you get cervical measurement ultrasounds that late in pregnancy?


Mine started shortening at 18ish weeks last time and they stopped measuring around mid-late 20s. This time, they last measured me at 24 and said I had shortened but that was normal for my gestation and I still had plenty left. They haven't measured since.


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

@chuord - 20 weeks tomorrow - how time flies! Graduating to the "next level". Sorry about the crappy cough, doesn't sound fun at all. I did get to meet the midwife who will be taking over, and I think they didn't tell me earlier so I wouldn't panic! Yeah, little guy is in a great position for a vaginal delivery, but I will have to wait for my planning appointment to see if that is still an option for me. Honestly, my gut is leaning toward a section being my preference. Mainly, it seems like a more controlled option, plus the risk of uterine rupture really freaks me out. But, at the end of the day, I'm totally going to be guided by the specialist as to what he thinks is best for baby.

@iixivboots - wow, your two are a pretty good size. Great job growing babies! Re cervix, mine was up until 28 weeks, and then they called it quits. There's some really interesting info on cervix length/PTL here.

@MountainMamaGC - congrats on reaching a quarter! How are you feeling?

@tracyamber - I totally get the lightening crotch as well. Super unpleasant. The kid is strong!

@alivewithyou - far out, that sounds so awful. Take the meds, you need some rest!

@SplashingPuddle - glad you are getting some reassurance from your symptoms.


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

@adiejan: Congrats on making it half way and passing your GD test as well! I think I am going to look into iron just because I'd rather it not be on the low end especially because it will probably get worse. I remember getting more anxious right before viability stage.. because I knew I was so close. 
@tracyamber: Congrats on 30 weeks! Jealous you get a scan next week. I won't see my little one until 37 weeks now unless I pay for an elective.. but I think we have decided not to do a 3D..oh and sharp shooting pains sounds like lightening crotch.. so fun. I have experienced that on and off.
@Milk8shake: I have mixed feelings about my hypnobabies. I am trying so hard to just let go and follow the directions but I keep finding myself making snarky responses when I am practicing.. either way i hope to take what relaxation techniques I can. I am going to try for a natural birth, but if I start panicking I am not against having meds. Plus, if this little one stays breech I am not going to risk a vaginal birth.. not with my size. Your lopsided bump sounds so cute.. I feel like mine looks like that sometimes because she definitely favors one side. Sorry to hear your midwife will be out but I have a feeling your little one is going to cook for a while longer.. you are doing so awesome.
@kewpie80: Hi! Congrats on almost 30 weeks as well.
@chuord: I totally agree about the village effect. I have learned so much about pregnancy and ttc from being on this site. Do they consider 20 weeks viability over there? Just curious.. I went to the ER at 18.5 weeks and they were just like "we don't care about your baby, we are going to treat you.." It pisses me off that they don't try anyway. 
@MountainMamaGC: Congrats on 10 weeks! 
@iixivboots: congrats on 30 weeks as well! Wow, everyone is hitting a lot of milestones right now. Your babies sound like they are way good sizes.. I always wonder what size mine is but no one has ever checked...
@SplashingPuddle: thanks for the reassurance on the heartburn medication. I was kind of worried everyone would say not to take it.. but it is getting so much worse so I have to do something. At this point, I don't know if my throat could survive my pregnancy otherwise lol. Happy to hear about your symptoms being so strong, fingers crossed for your ultrasound coming up.

AFM: much better night last night. I still woke up with acid in my throat a few times but I was able to walk around and take some tums and prop myself up enough that I actually got some sleep finally. i am starting prilosec today though. The only reason why i did better last night is I barely ate anything for dinner.. can't really keep up that routine. Oh and I hit 28 weeks yesterday.  Hello super uncomfortable third trimester.


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

@alivewithyou - I hope the Prilosec helps! I got desperate enough to try it this pregnancy (my midwife said it was okay), but it ended up making my morning sickness worse, so I quit. I was afraid to try again later in pregnancy after that experience. I never found a good acid reflux solution. I had to sleep on my left side most of the time, even though it was killing my hip, because I couldn't sleep with the acid in my throat, either. Congrats on the third trimester you're getting closer! Pregnancy doesn't last forever, I promise!
@Milk8shake - Glad things are still going well. My babies were never fans of dropping early, so I've missed out on the bowling-ball-between-your-legs phenomenon. I hear it's unpleasant, though. I can't believe your midwife person decided to hold off on sharing with you that she was going to be out. What exactly is her job in your care? If you decided to do s vaginal birth, would she actually attend you, or does she just coordinate your prenatal care?

Baby is fussing, going to post this before I lose it.


----------



## toothfairy2be (Nov 16, 2010)

@kewpie80 Keep up the good work! Happy almost 30 weeks!
@chuord- a boy and a girl! What wonderful news! Even if we all would be happy either way it really is special to have one of each to take home. Love your photos! Thank you for suggesting the candle for tomorrow. It is a beautiful way for us all to be together for @Xerxella while they hold his memorial.
@Milk8shake- Have you met any other of the midwives? Is it possible she will return before you deliver? On a totally unrelated note I have been thinking about how Christmas for you & @chuord is in the middle of the summer&#8230; do you have the same music we have here&#8230; like, do you listen to 'walking in a winter wonderland' or 'I'm dreaming of a white Christmas'? It has been on my mind a few times the last few days&#8230;. just curious! I know many places in the USA are not wintery for Christmas either&#8230; I've just always lived in a wintery Christmas place so a White Christmas is always a possibility (though usually doesn't happen). 
@alivewithyou- I like hearing your perspective on hypnobabies. My sister used it (successfully) for both her babies and loved it so I plan to try it but I'm glad to hear other people snark back at their guided meditations. I used circle + bloom through IVF and am using their healthy pregnancy program now but often find myself rolling my eyes. To clarify with @SplashingPuddle is prilosec a proton pump inhibitor? The acid is my biggest problem already and I would like to wean off the unison at night but I wake up so acidy it is still causing me to vomit even now that I have no nausea.
@MountainMamaGC- Congrats on 10 weeks! Every time the week changes feels like such a milestone! When do you have another ultrasound?
@LittleKind @oxford - How are you both holding up?
@SplashingPuddles- Your symptoms all sound promising. The wait for that first ultrasound is so tedious! You put back 2 embryos right? Any gut feeling?
@adiejan- Good luck with the big scan. You already know they are girls so everything else just needs to stay looking good right?

How does everyone feel about getting some new belly pics on here? It seems like it has been a few weeks since the last go.

AFM- The vomiting continues. It is only every few days but I really, really, really would like it to go away. I'm feeling very cranky today from not getting enough sleep to waking up to puke and being busy at work (even though I was only there 5 1/2 hours) so I didn't get my snack and I have a lightening pain somewhere between my belly button and my uterus or bladder. I don't know what it is or exactly where but I keep getting a stab that is making me crazy. So no lightening crotch here but the lightening is going somewhere else!


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@Kewpie - I love that you got to skip the nicu! I asked my ob yesterday what week were 'aiming for' in an ideal world and she said 38! She delivered twins 36+4 on the weekend and said they needed 2 days in the nicu - her goal is to get them out fully cooked and no nicu time. Congrats on reaching 30 weeks!! @splashing puddle - I'm Los excited for your scan... Ditto with toothfairytobe - what is your guess? @Milk8shake - really to stop you worrying! They are nuts! I'm in the surprises and the unknown are the most scary camp myself (hence watching the tlc baby birth shows to numb the scared factor) also re c - sec, I'm sort of with you, unless everything was lined up perfectly the controlled option sounds so much better... The bowling ball between the legs sounds so much fun! Not!
After reading your post I had a thought... By the time @adiejan, @ToothFairytobe and me are hitting 30 weeks - all of you 30 week girls will be having or had your babies  freaky thought right... @alivewithyou - it's not viability as such (arts 24 weeks) but @Milk8shake had the same issue as you (from memory) giving to ER before 20 and getting no real assistance to help the pg... I'm just really glad to be over that line! @adiejan - congrats on the halfway marker! Lol I tell myself I'm on the downward slope now too, somehow it makes the time left seem easier. @tracyamber - lightning pains... Hmmm like a sudden being stabbed feeling? Or more electric? The stabbing is what I've been getting... So how's your nesting going? I think I'm starting to join that club - I'm finding Christmas (which I love) is just a Jove to get sorted before I can get to sorting baby stuff  @ToothFairytobe - so we haven't asked in a while, now you're second trimester mama are you relaxing into the pg a little bit more? Also I thought they put you on light duties?! You are still doing heaps lol! Hugs on the vomiting, I read somewhere that a dentist found women using a certain brand (very popular) of toothpaste were more likely to be ill... Weird right! Re Christmas, down in taste despite the weather (mild summer) we always had a roast turkey and the full English works... Up here in qld we alternate years between that and seafood (huge prawns, crayfish etc.) best thing is kids that get outdoor presents like bikes and swimming pools get to use them, keeps them quiet while the parents siesta off the complete food indulgence  @monkeyscience - how is little girl going? Settling more each day?


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi guys. Sorry I've been MIA. I have been reading along and I'm glad you all are updating and sharing the happy news. I think we've all been here long enough that we can share our joys ad sorrows.

I can't thank you guys enough for the candle lighting plan at about 24 hours from now. You have no idea how much that means to me. Truly. Thank you @Milk8shake for organizing it. It brought tears to my eyes when I first read it. Hugs to you all.

And life goes on. Here's a pic of Matt and I. He's doing well.


----------



## adiejan (Mar 3, 2013)

Ok I know this is a weird aam statement...BUT...I just LOVE to feel these babies move! Thanks for listening haha.


----------



## adiejan (Mar 3, 2013)

Xerxella said:


> Hi guys. Sorry I've been MIA. I have been reading along and I'm glad you all are updating and sharing the happy news. I think we've all been here long enough that we can share our joys ad sorrows.
> 
> I can't thank you guys enough for the candle lighting plan at about 24 hours from now. You have no idea how much that means to me. Truly. Thank you @Milk8shake for organizing it. It brought tears to my eyes when I first read it. Hugs to you all.
> 
> ...


What a beautiful picture of you and Matt. I am glad to hear he is doing well. Hugs to you @Xerxella. Constantly thinking of you.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@Xerxella - great to hear form you, I totally love that picture too - he is a gorgeous baby boy. As @adiejan says you are always in our thoughts.  @adiejan - totally ditto on the movement! This morning when I sat up on the bed I looked down and giggled away - my belly was lopsided from a babies bum out one side.


----------



## iixivboots (Apr 11, 2008)

@Xerxella Matt looks great! I've been keeping you all in my thoughts but today especially have been wondering how this little guy is doing.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@Xerxella

Hi !!!!!!!!!! Miss you. Thanks for stopping by and posting that beautiful picture.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## toothfairy2be (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi @Xerxella- So glad to see you and to get a peek at you and Matt. What a sweet baby. You are also always in my thoughts.
@adiejan and @chuord- Jealous of the moving babies! 14 weeks and I feel nothing but bloated and gassy. Where's my rolly polly babies!


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@ToothFairytobe - lol! Half the times it feels like weird digestion... Besides I don't have your inches (height) for them to hide in


----------



## toothfairy2be (Nov 16, 2010)

Also I feel like your weeks are progressing faster than mine @chuord. I thought you were 4 weeks ahead of me and then I realized it was 5 and really I am noticing it is closer to 6. Stop growing faster than me! I can't catch up!


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

@Xerxella, so glad to see you, and the lovely picture with Matt. You look quite well, considering. I think of you several times a day, and this morning I was choosing a candle for Billy for tomorrow. I've been checking your webpage for updates on Matt, although of course I understand you have many other things to deal with at the moment. You don't need to apologise for being MIA at all, and when you are ready, I think we would all love to hear whatever you feel ready to share.

@alivewithyou - welcome to the third tri! I'm so glad to hear that you get snarky at the hypnobabies, it was all just a bit much for me, so I'm glad not to be the only one. I do hope you can take something away from it though. Re: lopsided, the doc told me that something like 60% of babies prefer to hang out on the right hand side, but they don't know why. Thought that was interesting. Viability here is 24 weeks, but they will take measures to sustain a pregnancy (eg try to stop preterm labour) from 20 weeks.

@monkeyscience - I agree, would love an update on baby girl, and how you are balancing your church workload too?! The midwife is my case manager, so she oversees everything, but she won't be there at the birth (either way). It's not the end of the world that she's on leave, just a bit tricky that I have no rapport with her replacement, and am a bit afraid of coming across like an anxious lunatic.

@toothfairy2be - yep, we have all those carols here, and it's crazy, considering a lot of Australians have never even seen snow, let alone in DECEMBER! Christmas here often involves the beach - the weather can be quite unbearable, so hot cooked lunches and dinners, although traditional, aren't always awesome. My family are doing beach Christmas this year, but we are staying home because I won't risk being 2 hours from the hospital. I'll be glad to see some more belly pics. I might try and take one over the weekend, seeing as I have two occasions that will require me to actually get dressed!

@chuord 20 weeks!!! lovejoy:joy:joy


----------



## tinytina (Dec 11, 2006)

I cannot possibly try to post a personal to everyone but I have been reading along -trying to catch up. I really hope everyone is doing well. I love hearing about your journey's. I cannot tell you how much hope they bring to me that someday my baby will come too and that I will get to experience being pregnant.


----------



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

X-Its nice to hear from you. Matt looks wonderful. Lighting my candle today. <3

Chuord- Your're half way done now. Yay!

Adie- I think it will be very weird when I feel this baby move. I never thought it would happen to me ever again. 

AFM- I saw my GI specialist and he is concerned I have scarring around my rectum and perineum from previous fistulas and crohns flares that he wants to do a physical exam before I go making plans for a natural birth. He wants me to see that maternal health specialist too so he is lining up the appointments on the same day so I only have to make one trip. I had a mini melt down this morning because I do not want another c-section. I think at this point I have to prepare for both outcomes because i dont want to feel blindsided. 

Here are some things that wont happen next time. They can go to hell if they require me to have a bowel movement before I leave. I will not take laxatives before a 2 hour drive back to my home town. I will not cry on the toilet because of said laxatives, in the hospital listening to my baby cry. They will let me hold my baby in recovery skin to skin. I will not wait 2 hours before holding my child. They will send me home with enough pain medication and I will not take NSAIDs which cause my guts to bleed, and I will not take prophylactic antibiotics. I will not have a c-section until I am after 40 weeks. 

I am just so angry and traumatized from that experience I am terrified to go through it again.


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

@monkeyscience: Thanks, the prilosec is helping a ton. Not perfect, but way better. I have been throwing up a lot more but it's been due to the acid. I have noticed a little bit more nausea, but i'll take it if that means I can actually sleep at night.
@toothfairy2be: I believe prilosec is a proton pump inhibitor. I was a little nervous to take it because it is a class C but my doctor wasn't worried and all the research studies I found didn't show any significant risk for taking it so I caved. Plus I felt a little safer since baby girl has developed mostly and is now just getting fatter. Sorry to hear you are still vomiting... I definitely got lucky in that way. I have actually thrown up more lately than I did in the beginning, but most of the time I feel much better afterwards. Are you planning on finding out your baby's genders? I noticed you are getting closer to being able to... 
@chuord: Makes sense. I hated how my baby wasn't considered a person for so long and how people would just call her a fetus. I am glad you have reached that point too. 
@Xerxella: Happy to see the picture of you and Matt. He looks like he is doing so good. Was definitely thinking of you and your family last night. I hope that you guys are holding up okay.
@Milk8shake: Just when I thought this baby was never going to leave my right side.. she is completely on my left now and I am feeling movement very low.. like pretty much my pubic bone low. It's so weird. Sometimes when she has a big enough movement I feel her on both sides at the same time though so I have no idea how she is positioned besides my sneaky suspicion that she is still breech. 
@tinytina: Good to see you. I hope that January comes quickly for you, I know that you will have your baby(its) before you know it.
@MountainMamaGC: Sorry to hear about what you have had to deal with before. You sound strong and like you know what to fight for though so I hope you are able to be comfortable with your plan moving forward.

AFM: Just went through hell and I am back ... again. Thursday night I started getting awful back spasms around 7 pm and they literally never stopped throughout the entire night... no sleep.. just me wiggling around and not being able to get comfortable. Sitting, standing, laying down.. nothing helped. I ended up on the phone with the one all doctor at 1 am just to make sure it wasn't back labor. Anyway, I went and saw my chiropractor first thing friday morning and got a maternity support band (among a bunch of really cute clothes since my husband felt bad for me ha ha). I was pretty miserable all day yesterday still so my doctor called in a muscle relaxer for me. I took it but it didn't work. It did however make me incredibly drowsy so I at least got some sleep last night. I am feeling a little bit better today.. still pretty sore and uncomfortable but better. I have to host a party for my husband's family tonight so I am just trying to survive that and then rest as much as I can right now. Anyone have any tips for handling sciatica? Cause I am pretty sure my next 11 weeks are going to feel a lot like this. I did find that laying on my stomach on my snuggle helped a lot and I've been doing a lot of epsom salt baths.


----------



## SplashingPuddle (Jun 23, 2012)

alivewithyou: i have sciatica and found it very difficult in past pregnancies. I saw a chiropractor regularly, but I also tried to be aware of my tendency to lean to one side and constantly self correct it.

I am 5w5d and today I am having light bleeding and menstrual-like cramping. I am scared of all of the possible causes of this (miscarriage, ectopic, molar, twins etc). And the nausea has been far more intense so far. I am already on 5 diclectin/day and several gravol.


----------



## adiejan (Mar 3, 2013)

@MountainMamaGC- I am glad you are talking to them about doing what feels best for you. I am sure after all of that you are totally traumatized! I'm excited for you to start feeling your lo move...you'll have to let us know as soon as it happens.

@Toofairy2be- I keep forgetting to say how excited I am for you to be in your second trimester! I'm not sure if you feel this way but with every week I just can't believe I have gotten this far.

@alivewithyou- I am so sorry for the hell you have been going through. That is just awful! I hope they can figure out how to help you so the next 11 weeks don't suck horribly.

@SplashingPuddle- I am so sorry about the bleeding. Are you going to the ER?

@tinytina-thanks for stopping by and keeping tabs on all of us. I am looking forward to you being back in the game in January! Hopefully 2015 will be your year!

@chuord- I think I may have already said this but YAY for 20 WEEKS!!! Is your next big goal 24 weeks or are you taking it week by week? I find myself having a goal of every two weeks but I surely celebrate every single week.

@tracyamber- what's going on love? You've been pretty quiet.

@Milk8shake- I am looking forward to your next pic . Also, thanks for setting up the thread for X. I really wish we could see what your full belly looks like flat and baby bump...I am way to curious haha.

AFM: I have been super stressed recently. Work is just crazy (literally as I am a clinical director in a mental health organization). The holiday's really whack people out. I am also overwhelmed with everything we need to do before the babies get here. Then the real kicker lately, I am constantly worried about identical twin complications and whether or not I will be a good mom. I know this is normal to some extent but I know this is my anxiety ramping up. Anyhoo...I hope you all are doing well and having a lovely weekend!!


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Sorry about the lack of responses... I can't respond, or even change threads on my phone any more  which means finding head space to use the iPad... Also I like to reply often so I don't miss people... @Milk8shake - thanks! It great to be here at 20 weeks, but I think I've hit that emotional wall where you start feeling it's real, moving so fast and freaking out about how to cope and organise... I guess the only way through is to keep sorting - which would be easier with better fitness and energy lol. I'm with @adiejan I still think the uniqueness of your bump makes it special! @ToothFairytobe - I think it always feels that way regarding those immediately ahead... It seems they move faster and faster  @tinytina - hoping you are here permanently soon. @MountainMamamc - the past sounds horrendous, but I love your determination to make changes - I'm sure this will hold you in good stead... I don't have your issues, but am probe to blockage and already got a haemorrhoid from the ivf - so I'm all about avoiding more issues. @alivewithyou - that sounds awful! I'd try whatever I can, maybe throw acupuncture and some soft muscle treatment in there? Also I'm finding magnesium oil rubbed on the skin helps relax my stretching cramps, maybe worth a try? Huge hugs on the pain! @SplashingPuddle - ditto @adiejan, are you going to get as can to check? It should give you peace of mind either way... Fx it's all ok! @tracyamber - how are you doing? I agree you are strangely quiet...
Hugs to those I've missed!
Afm - went to lunch with friends yesterday... Was lovely but the chair killed my stretching bits, and I had no space to eat and talk together lol, so ate little... I'm really needing some good stretching exercises  
Oh then I nagged dh so he called me the c word under his breath - partially in jest, but I hate that word and won't have it in the house so I went all hormonal rage on him  then we made up and napped. It's funny I find my fuse on things like that is non existent at the moment.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@alivewithyou - I've been avoiding taking my acid medication - was trying to get a bit further through the pg before needing it lol... Just checked mine is also a proton pump inhibitor... Ob explained to us it is a category b drug (Aussie) but that once the initial category is given they cannot change it even after further clinical evidence of no issues... Also it's the same in the usa, so if a drug has been around a while and your doc says it is safe chances are it is now proven so. If that makes sense? I succumbed and took mine this morning.., I've been waking up with that burning theta feeling that can only mean reflux...


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@SplashingPuddle hugs , I know it can be stressful, the beginning of pregnancy. For what it's worth I had major cramping my 5th and 6th week. @adiejan. Hugs to you too. Try not to stress. I just visited with my friend on Friday who has identical twins and she had no complications. Post often so we can support you mama @chuord , the c word .... Oh my. I think I would have had the same response. Hormones do not help at all either. I find my fuse is short and my patience is almost all gone!!! Hugs to you too!!!!!!!! @Alivewith you, I'm sorry about the spasms. That sucks . I agree with @chuord, magnesium oil can be helpful and it is really easy to make. On amazon you can buy the flakes and then dissolve them in water. The ratio is easy to find online. Hugs to you too! @toothfairy2be now I can't even remember what you said. I have major pregnancy brain. I think you have decreased your meds and went to work some this week. @Autumnlaughing you enjoying your baby?? I can't wait. @LittleKind where are you? How is it going? Same with you @Milk8shake what is happening?? Are you nesting yet?? I'm sure I forgot someone sorry but hello to all. @kewpie80 how are you doing as well? @iixivboots I'm going to send you a pm.
Afm today is dh birthday so I made him spanakopita( he only asks for it on his birthday) and I made him a pineapple carrot cake. My toddler loved making the cream cheese frosting and couldn't keep his little fingers out. I managed to not be utterly controlling which is good for me these days. Nothing else new. No more news about the baby except our appointment is next week and I will post as I do not expect people to remember.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

Here's a pic of my belly. 31 weeks in a few days









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@tracyamber - thanks! I'm sure he thinks he's funny, like you say pregnancy brain does not get that 
Can't wait to find out how your appointment goes, you are all belly! It looks great, I'm just so jealous you are still in normal pants as well! You look like you are closer than I remember....


----------



## adiejan (Mar 3, 2013)

Ahhhhh @tracyamber...I LOVE your baby bump!!

@chuord- I totally would have kicked his booty too...the c word is never called for...well unless it is really funny.


----------



## LittleKind (Feb 25, 2011)

Ok I am way behind in personals but a funny c word story: A kid told me in class recently that someone at his table said the c word, so I made a big deal, said I would write him up, that is one of the ugliest words, etc etc. And finally the kid was like, "I honestly don't think saying crap is that bad."


oh.....THAT c word. blush.


----------



## kewpie80 (Nov 24, 2010)

@tracyamber love the bump!!!

I've been getting about 4 hours of sleep per night this whole week. My back is just so angry by bedtime. I've got sacroiliac joint dysfunction and spd and both are making everything really uncomfortable. Hanging in there though. I have a max of 10 weeks left.

I've been trying to be as lazy as I can this week. I had a night where I was really close to going in to l&d cause my contractions were every 6 minutes, but they died down. I've been taking it super easy ever since. I think lifting my son onto the changing table was what did it, so dh is on full diaper duty now. I keep thinking about having 4 in diapers and given that I do cloth, I'm kinda starting to feel overwhelmed, but having two new babies in the house is not the time to start potty training toddlers. They don't seem anywhere near ready. Diapers will be my life, I guess.


----------



## kewpie80 (Nov 24, 2010)

My posts lately keep wanting to post twice. Anyone know how to delete one and make that stop?


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@chuord I'm wearing regular pants but they are large! I do not like maternity pants. Hello friend and hello @adiejan. And @LittleKind nice for you to stop by but we do need an update. I'm wondering how the whole announcement at thanksgiving went. @kewpie80 that seems fair that dh is on diaper duty. Wow, your life will be diapers for a while. That is amazing that you can do it though . You hang in there and let those babies bake a while longer! My post have not been duplicating unless this one does.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

Tracyamber- your belly is so cute!


----------



## toothfairy2be (Nov 16, 2010)

@chuord- the c word is just unacceptable! Why can't pregnancy hormones make us extra happy and cheerful instead of grumpy and sensitive? I'm sure he didn't mean it seriously, it is just one of those words that makes my skin crawl. That and the p word, ick!
@tracyamber your belly is SO cute! 31 weeks though that baby still has a bit to bake and you will surely be growing. Do you wear regular jeans too? Sweatpants and yoga pants in regular sizes seem to be working but jeans and the way the button digs in to my stomach just irritate the heck out of me!
@kewpie80 you are a brave mama to do cloth with 4 babies. We are scared to do cloth with two but I really really want it to work. Do you have favorite brands that work for infants/small babies. I hesitate to order anything because I don't want to have a dozen different brands that we are going between, kwim? I hope you can find a way to get some rest. 4 hours is just not enough. 
@SplashingPuddles spotting/bleeding/cramping at any time is scary and although it happens to many women it is super scary when it happens to you. Any update on how you are feeling? Your ultrasound is still more than a week away right? Will they move it up due to the bleeding? You can see my update that sometimes, women just bleed&#8230; that fact isn't reassuring to me either, but it has proven to be true.

Looking forward to more weekend updates from everyone!

AFM: Started with another bleed today. I will be 15 weeks tomorrow and the fun just never ends. I was starting to feel hopeful because I hadn't had any spotting in 3 days. I was feeling a little off and crampy all morning then got out of the shower today and I felt a little pop that I was hoping was my first kick and next thing I knew there was blood dripping onto the floor. I know, too much detail I suppose. It didn't last for long and thank God for the doppler so I could check that they were both still there. As they get bigger it has actually been harder to find their heartbeats, more surface area! I still feel a little crampy so I will be spending the rest of the day with my feet up. So much for wrapping presents and getting a Christmas tree. How will we ever take our Christmas photos (that is our official announcement) when I can't get my house decorated! In better news I have been feeling really good, no vomiting, and my appetite has greatly improved. Unfortunately my current craving is bacon egg and cheese on a croissant which probably is not the healthiest choice! Anyone have weird unhealthy cravings to share to make me feel better?

ETA: the bleeding hasn't actually stopped. I thought it had but it has not. So scary.


----------



## adiejan (Mar 3, 2013)

@toothfairy2be- stupid, stupid, bleeding! I'm glad you have your Doppler. Hey at least your craving has a lot of protein! I have been craving fry sauce of all things. I am not sure if those outside of Utah know what that is but it is basically a mix of ketchup, mayonnaise, spices, and sometimes dill relish. Sooo...at least your craving has some nutrients  Are you nervous at all for a full announcement? It was kind of anxiety provoking for me.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@toothfairy2be nope no jeans just yoga fleece type pants. I'm glad you are feeling a bit better. But sorry about the bleeding. Is it possible for dh to decorate and get the tree while you direct where to put what?? And btw bacon , egg croissant sounds yummy to me. You are getting tons of protein and a good amount of fat from butter. It's not bad at all. The only thing I'm craving now is sushi. I will definitely have it after my birth in the hospital.

Edited to add


----------



## SplashingPuddle (Jun 23, 2012)

toothfairy: I hear you about bleeding being scary. How is it now? Mine has improved today, just a bit of spotting now, but it still makes me uneasy, since its 1.5 weeks until our first ultrasound. On a positive note, I read there is 78% chance of a pregnancy continuing, once you've seen the heartbeat at 6 weeks. 

I am planning on getting a flu shot tomorrow. I am planning on asking the nurse if there are any additional risks to having the shot while pregnant. Does anyone happen to know?


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@tracyambe - I have jersey shirts with elastic tops that I couldn't wear for a while, might be able to now, I found when the babies were coming out of the pelvis the elastic was right on them... So jealous of you ladies where it is cold enough for trackies! I'm in shorts dresses and skirts - light and airy. @LittleKind - that c word story was funny! Now can we have the update?  @Kewpie - hugs mamma! You've been doing a super job of running around and getting organised... Sounds like your body has now had enough... Do you have a recliner (or someone at church to lend one?) you definitely need to find your trick and get more sleep... Btw I wanted to do cloth nappies, but a going standard because of there being two, wow that you are doing 4! @adiejan - next week is 20 weeks for you right? Let's post more bump pics around then? Also @ToothFairytobe, @LittleKind, and all those with bumps at varying stages  I felt so sad and miserable yesterday, dh stopped trying to crack jokes and just hugged me lots  I seem to remember a few of you 30 week ladies having emotional wobbles around now... I thin it's the transition from 'please let this stick' to 'I'm pregnant and the baby/ies will really be here soon! It's both exciting and terrifying... Anyway I'm feeling heaps better today. @ToothFairytobe - hugs mamma! Obviously your twins do not like you to live a normal active life, they prefer you on the gentle movement... Are you going to get it checked again? I know you enjoy working but keeping those two safe is so much more important... I agree with @tracyamber - get dh to do the jobs and be the foreman - you're in this together and he's the muscle right now 
I was explaining to dh last night how it's going so fast and feels so overwhelming at times, all the things to get done, and so many I can't do... He didn't think it was moving fast till I explained - after two years of cycle after cycle and no BFp, feeling stuck in a loop, now every day is new and different and moving forward, it feels fast... He totally got that, and offered to do jobs if I make a list 
Ok there are so many of you we need an update from... @MountainMamamc - how's the spotting? @iixivboots - how are you doing, are you working through your lists? Again missing people.... @alivewithyou - are things still settling?


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@SplashingPuddle - yay on the settling! I as wondering but didn't want to stress you by asking... I didn't get a flu shot (I react to them) so I don't know...


----------



## oxford (Feb 11, 2013)

Hello!

I have been reading all the updates, wow what a lot going on. 

Chuord, congratulations on your boy and girl. Gorgeous photos and well done on 20 weeks. You are cruising now!

Adiejan, gorgeous bump photo. So beautiful! I hope work eases up. Have you got a good team or a maternity cover you can start handing things over to? How long do you get maternity leave in USA?

Sorry to hear about the bleeding and spotting. So scarey. Put your feet up wherever you can. 

Xerxella- gorgeous photo of you and Matt. much love to you and your family. 

Afm- we had our 7 week scan and it's definitely one baby. We saw the heartbeat, which was fantastic! I'm 9 weeks tomorrow and still really tired. I struggle to make it through the afternoon without a nap still! But no complaints, I'm loving being pregnant! I can't fasten my jeans any more so I bought some maternity jean, but I'm finding the elastic top really itchy. For those ladies in normal clothes, stupid question- do you wear it under the bump? I think my baby is still climbing out of my pelvis so in an awkward place.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@oxford - congrats on a great ultrasound and seeing the heartbeat! I've been hanging out to know! Re the clothes, I'm in maternity shorts - I fold the ribbing in calf so it's under my belly most of the time... Like you there was a period where I had to move out of normal stuff as the babies were right across the waistband... Just go with what works for you, maybe mix it up with sone of those elastic trouser expanders? Also re the rest, I found the first trimester one big long exhaustion - but when you look at the foetal development, all the major body parts are forming so it's a really important time for the baby (I'm guessing we are programmed tired so as not to take their nutrition and to let them take as much as is needed from us) at the 13 week Nuchal scan we saw an entire human in miniature... Blood flow, working bladder I was amazed how much was there already... So excited it's all happening for you! How is dh? Excited? Are you going to share with friends at sone stage?


----------



## oxford (Feb 11, 2013)

Has anyone got views on the Down's syndrome test? (I think it's called trisonomy in America). In the UK we can have a nuchal scan and blood test that tell you your personal risk level. Then the diagnostic test holds a 1% miscarriage risk, which I've already decided not to have. I can pay to have a harmony test done privately but it is very expensive. So thinking if I'm not having the second stage test, is there any point in being told my risk if there's nothing I can do about it (I won't abort). So I'm thinking of not having any of the tests. I know you are on different countries with different procedures, but I'm interested to hear any experiences and views.


----------



## oxford (Feb 11, 2013)

I crossed posts with you Chuord! Thanks for the clothing advice, I will try folding it down. DH is excited but very nervous given our journey to get here. We have not told family. We decided to keep this ivf private as our families were both asking a million questions on the first round an I found them stressful and interfering (although well intentioned). We are planning to tell them at Christmas when I will be 11 weeks. Don't think I can hide it by then! 

I did have a wobbly hormonal moment last night with DH. When I have the baby and go into labour I don't want him to tell/text anyone. I want it private and I want him next to me not popping out to update his mother!! He thinks it's right to tell them. He says he will do what I want. I feel a bit panicky about having my mum and mum in law constantly wantin updates. Am I being too sensitive??? (Love the hormones!!)

See, I don't post for a week and half and now I can't shut up!!!!


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

MountainMamaGC said:


> Tracyamber- your belly is so cute!


Thank you. I hope you are feeling better and good for you for planning ahead about how things will be different for you this time . It dp feels better to at least feel like you are in control!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

oxford said:


> Has anyone got views on the Down's syndrome test? (I think it's called trisonomy in America). In the UK we can have a nuchal scan and blood test that tell you your personal risk level. Then the diagnostic test holds a 1% miscarriage risk, which I've already decided not to have. I can pay to have a harmony test done privately but it is very expensive. So thinking if I'm not having the second stage test, is there any point in being told my risk if there's nothing I can do about it (I won't abort). So I'm thinking of not having any of the tests. I know you are on different countries with different procedures, but I'm interested to hear any experiences and views.


Yep, I was feeling the same. I didn't have and amnio( in the U.S.) so I figured we we're not going to abort either way so I dropped the issue in my mind. Our 20 weeks scan looked good and baby is making normal movements so I guess I'm with you . No matter what we will love this baby.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

@SplashingPuddle: Glad to hear the bleeding slowed down. That is so scary early in pregnancy.. I know I had a little bit at 5 1/2 weeks with this pregnancy and I was sure I was losing again. It's funny because I was just saying to myself how lucky I was that I wasn't experiencing sciatica and then it just hit all the sudden. I got my flu shot but I waited until I was a lot farther along.. not sure if it matters I just felt more comfortable that way. Every study I researched gave me a clear benefit.
@adiejan: I definitely think all your feelings are normal. The first stage is so exciting and then once it sinks it that the babies are hanging around we have to face all the fear that actually comes with being a parent. luckily for me, I am now so excited to get her here since I am so miserable and I am confident that I can function much better with her out of me lol.
@chuord: unfortunately we can only afford to do so much for my back. I know that if I could see my chiropractor 3 times a week that I could probably quickly get this under control but at $45 a visit it is really hard to justify especially since we are already so tight with the holidays and preparing for the baby. That and I am going to be going without pay for awhile as well. I absolutely cannot stand the C word either.. it's one of my least favorite words and should only be used in dire circumstances.. I would have raged as well. It's okay, my husband was so exhausted he was convinced my wiener dog was purposely trying to screw up his morning and I went off on him for that after not sleeping all night either. 
@tracyamber: you make pregnancy so easy! I know you must be dealing with something though.. I think you are just really good at not complaining lol. I remember something about fibroids earlier on? Your belly looks great and Iw ill definitely say that stretchy pants and yoga pants are my favorite right now. I have to do maternity style though because otherwise they would fall of my non existent butt.. I seriously feel like this baby just sucked all the fat from my body and put it all in my belly.
@LittleKind: I agree with chord, how are you doing? Don't feel like you have to catch up with everyone to let us know how you are doing. 
@kewpie80: I feel you on the back pain. I am sure you are experiencing much worse with twins. I think one day I'll just accept this chronic pain but right now I am just fighting it and mad because 4 days ago I felt great. So this is just not cool. lol.
@toothfairy2be: Ugh.. I am sorry to hear about more bleeding on your end. I hope you are able to figure out where it is coming from and I am glad you were able to find both heartbeats. I think your craving actually sounds pretty healthy.. better than my fast food cravings I had at your stage. I just barely started craving eggs and cheese and thought that was pretty good considering what I've wanted so far lol.
@oxford: happy to hear about your scan. I can still wear non maternity clothes but they aren't very comfortable at all anymore.. just makes me feel like a can of biscuits about to pop open ha ha. I was never one of those ladies who got uncomfortable with pressure on my belly so I think that's why I could get away with it for so long. That and my pants sit pretty low so that helped. I didn't do any of the genetic testing but I also didn't feel like we had any risk factors and we both also knew we couldn't abort... so we just figured if something was wrong we would find out at our anatomy scan at 20 weeks.

AFM: I am not longer looking at this pregnancy in the same way. I am trying to just take it one day at a time because if I look at having 11 weeks left it is extremely scary and depressing. I am still in a lot of pain although I am able to manage it and get it under control before it flares up again. I have been doing a lot of yoga stretches, epsom salt baths, massaging, etc. I tried to go on a mile walk this morning and didn't do very well... felt like I was having contractions so came back home and have pretty much been sleeping and eating all day. The baby's movements are so incredibly strong... and honestly are kind of painful at this point considering how sensitive my back is. It's been fun to watch my belly look more and more alien like though and I've been enjoying my down time today. Also survived hosting DH's family last night and didn't feel too bad until I went to bed last night.

I honestly just have a ton of anxiety about how I am going to make it through the work week. I am just worried I am going to break down and start crying at work due to how uncomfortable I am. Hopefully I can just suck it up and make it through.. cause I really can't afford to take a ton of time off right now and would like to save it for the baby when she is actually here. I'm hoping I magically wake up one morning and it is just much better.. lol.. I can dream. Anyway, I know this little girl is worth all this pain and more.. it's just making it hard when i feel like I am in pure survival mode all the time.

Here is a couple bump pictures from last night.. I honestly feel so huge right now:


----------



## adiejan (Mar 3, 2013)

@chuord- what a relief to know I am not the only person feeling that way. I am pretty sure I have ramped up my anxiety about EVERYTHING! I sometimes see a healer and when I saw her on Saturday she just affirmed what I already know...slow down brain! I have decided I am going to make a real list of things to that need to be done instead of just catastrophizing. Thanks for sharing. I will post a 20 week pic this Friday. When will you post??

@oxford-Yay for a great little heartbeat!! I had the MaterniT21 test but my insurance covered a good portion of it. If it hadn't I wouldn't have done it. We would have kept the sweet babes no matter what! I personally love my maternity clothes...they feel just like fat pants he he. Thanks for the compliment on the pic. You should post one!!

@alivewithyou- you look beautiful! I am sorry you are feeling so crappy. Do you have to be on your feet very much for work? Thanks for validating my feelings. Its nice to know I'm not alone.


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

@alivewithyou - I'm sorry that you are feeling so awful, and that money is a factor to you not being able to see the chiro, or take some time off. I completely understand. I thought that I would work as long as I could, probably at least til about mid 3rd tri, and thought I would have that extra time, and money to prepare for baby's arrival, and my unpaid time off. I've now been off work for 11 weeks, and I can feel the pinch. I have to make pretty conscious decisions about money, especially because I what I spend now will impact how long I can take off with baby. Hormones definitely don't help! On the plus side, YOU LOOK ADORABLE. You honestly have no idea how cute you look, and you are all glowy. No-one would suspect you are having a crappy time. I'm very jealous of that!

@tracyamber - just another crazy cute belly. It's like the perfect shape. Not a stretch mark to be seen, and you look amazing. I'm excited for your appt next week. I'll do my best to remember. How are you doing sleep wise? Still reclining? I'm spending more and more time in mine. I'd love an update on your funky nursery if there is one too! I get the feeling that you must be a pretty awesome cook, by the way.

@chuord - sorry about a few crappy emotional days, but glad today is better for you. How is the boy/girl news sinking in? Any name ideas happening yet?

@kewpie80 - nasty contraction scare you had - definitely a sign to start to slow down a bit. Don't mind me while I just stand here in awe of you using cloth for FOUR BABIES. That is the most impressive thing I have heard for a freaking long time. I would really love to use cloth, and you know, not a single person I know has been supportive of that. Everyone just says how hard it is and that I will never stick with it, and it's a waste of money, etc. I feel very defeated. But, if you can do it, surely I can manage with one kiddo. SURELY.

@toothfairy2be - I bet you're so thankful for a doppler in times like these. I know it's saved me during scary times, although I didn't have it at the time of my first (and hopefully only) bleed. It sounds like you might be getting a bit of a nudge to slow down as well. How exciting that you are feeling better about eating. I remember the first thing that I ate that actually tasted good to me. It was a big deal! Also, getting ready for announcements! Another big step. I'm just so happy for you.

@oxford - I had the nuchal text (combined bloods and scan to assess risk). They typically only recommend the second stage (amnio) if you have a high risk result, and even then, you can say no. There is no risk at for the first stage, so no reason not to take that step, in my mind. We would not have ended the pregnancy, regardless of the results, but have nice low risks was very reassuring for us, so I thought it worthwhile. Also, in out case, they wanted to be sure it was a "normal pregnancy" before placing the cerclage, so that was partly a deciding factor. We have the Harmony test available here too, but the cost was a factor. If money were not an issue though, I definitely would have had it done. I think it's a control thing for me. I like to have as much information as can be made available.

*AFM*: *Thirty freakin' weeks*. Just putting it out there. 
Baby shower was yesterday and it was massively draining. Of course it was lovely, and we got lots of nice gifts and good thoughts and all, but it was HOT, and I was anxious, and it was emotionally exhausting. I was so glad when it was over. Also, no belly pictures from me. I just absolutely don't have a nice looking belly - I look plainly fat, and aside from that, my face is absolutely covered in hormonal dermatitis, that I can't treat while pregnant, and is made worse by anything being put on my face, and also by the heat. So, I look like a mess. So, no photos!


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@oxford - I'm sure dh will respect your wishes when it gets to the birth... He has kids so he understands that it really is all about the mum.
Re the testing, I'm eighth @Milk8shake, I did both the non invasive tests (verify or harmony and the Nuchal scan) they were great for getting extra info and the detail we got to see of babies anatomy at the Nuchal scan was such a blessing - it took a load of stress off. Although we would have continued as well regardless I'm also one that likes to be a little in control and to me knowing felt like I would be setting myself up to do the best for them when they were born if they were special needs. That is purely personal, the 20 week scan they still check the Nuchal fold (as @tracyamber said). @alivewithyou - totally agree with @Milk8shake - you have no idea how adorable that whole look is you could be the poster girl for maternity clothes with that cutesy bump going on... Lol re dh and the weiner dog - cos they are so scheming! Hugs on all the rest... I understand the money / work issue but there is only one important thing that you are doing right now... I'm not sure what sort of work you do? Is there a quiet office you could use for an hour siesta during the day? Or maybe just take an hour or two a day off (shorter work days) or maybe take Wednesdays off? Any small adjustment that would give you longevity at work overall? I'm so impressed you made it through your night of entertaining - go you! @Milk8shake - freakin' huge congrats!!! :joy:joy:joy:joy:joy
I bet the reality of getting to there has blown your mind! Are you and DH celebrating? Oh I forgot to mention ages ago, I get my protein powder from my natural lady wholesale, but many of the health food shops stock a variety - I use organic bio-activated rice protein, the flavoured ones are easy to take... The key I think is it being rice based, I tried the pea and it has a sludge texture - not pleasant at all! Re the boy / girl, despite all the pains in the ribs yes, I'm still so excited when I think about it! No names yet, I'm thinking of ordering a couple of books from booktopia, then dh will start suggesting Chinese names too - that's a lot of names to pick! Have you picked one yet? @tracyamber - I'd love an update on all your nesting too! It helps get me motivated , I totally agree I'm dreaming of a tummy with no stretch marks like yours lol. @adiejan - I'm with you all the way  maybe because our bodies are slower our brains are trig to compensate?. Although unlike me you are doing a huge amount of stuff, any plans to slow down a bit? Re pics I'll post mine on Friday too, it'll be 21 weeks but not much difference...
Afm - ok does anyone else find that the rib pain gets a bit better with a good burp? Lol I've felt like a baby myself, often having to pat my chest to create a reflux free burp (tmi sorry)
Second question, has anyone woken up suddenly or drowsily, forgotten for a few seconds hat they are pg and then touched their belly or moved and gone - omg what's that? Oh right I'm pg? Dh thinks I'm nuts, but it happened to me twice last week - must have been a distracting dream!


----------



## adiejan (Mar 3, 2013)

@Milk8shake- 30 FREAKIN' WEEKS!!! :joy :joy :joy I understand why you wouldn't want to post a pic...but we would all still love to see one  I currently have more acne now than I did when I was a teenager wtf!! All of these hormones make me feel like an alien. Do you have a name yet?

@chuord- no plans to slow down...who knows what these babies will have me do though. I just had a total crying spell with dh on the phone. He travels for work and is gone right now. He keeps asking me what I want for Christmas and I keep saying an amazon gift card to get things for the babies, or a cleaning lady when I have them. Apparently these are not good enough ideas because they are not for me so I started to cry. Uhhhh what normal lady cries because their hubby says I want to get something for them?!? I ended up bawling for like 20 mins. I'm excited to see your pic on Friday mama! I am interested to hear what names you are thinking. Oh and I totally do the wake up and forget I'm pregnant for a sec.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@alivewithyou you are so cute and put together and tiny!! I am not so put together. I think I have reached a level of "I don't care how I look" seriously. @Milk8shake I'd love to see a photo but I understand Hun. It's been cold and I literally put on what fits and if it matches, that's a plus. @Milk8shake congrats on being 30 weeks as well. My recliner has not arrived but I'm expecting it in the mail this week. I sure hope so. I really ache these days. I forgot what I was going to say to you @chuord. I'll have to post again later.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## iixivboots (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm a little too cross eyed for personals right now but I just wanted to say as soon as it's Monday I'm officially 30 weeks and the MAX time left until I am a mama to twins, three boys, is only 8 weeks and I'm freaking out. So not ready in so many ways. 
I am feeling okay, though. GD is fine and a lot of my second trimester joint pain is gone, but I am having more BH contractions and rlp. 
After Christmas I'll start biweekly non stress tests. Right now A is breech (I think they both are right now) so that means automatic c section. But if A turns head down I'm trying to decide if I want to try vaginal. I think so but... Ugh so anxious.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@adiejan - ohh you two are so cute! Him cos he wants to spoil you and you in tears about it  ok all you hard workers I already have a cleaner fortnightly, and I'm not working - could I be any slacker! Still there is not enough energy to get jobs done! Incidentally I think a cleaner is a great idea.... The other one is why not a keepsake piece of jewellery (or two) that you keep and wear as a symbol of the twins? I've been teasing dh for years that every time I give birth I'll need a diamond  considering I'm an outdoorsy casual dresser that's hilarious by itself... The other day he said since there's two do you want earrings instead (ie two diamonds) men! Sweet but no I'm stressing over how to buy what we need with out changing the way we live lol... So cool you do the forgetting thing too - one time it freaked me out so much lol
I still think he's adorable bough adie, let him spoil you if he wants too... Ooh what about a few pedicures before they are born? With massage of course... @tracyamber - If it fits is my general cloth selection criteria pg or not  you still look sporty and together lady  fx your chair arrives! @iixivboots - it's Monday here already! So woohoo congrats to you on 30 weeks! :joy:joy:joy:joy:joy
Wow 8 weeks doesn't seem long at all, I'm sure you are going to get all the rest of it organised on time... Fx they go vertex so it's all your choice xxx


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@iixivboots glad the joint pain is mostly gone. I have a friend where both her babies turn the right direction and she had a vaginal birth. They where 11 minutes apart and identical! I know the birthing part can cause anxiety. Even with the c-section birth I have I'm a little anxious because it is surgery. Sometimes I think oh please just let me live to see my boys.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

Alivewithyou- Sooooo cute!!!

Congrats on 30 weeks Milk and Boots!!!

AFM- I am feeling a little less stressed. I just have to plan for both outcomes and I am a pretty strong advocate for myself. A little OT but did anyone else notice a huge improvement in their acne when they got pregnant. My hormonal cystic acne was way out of control to the point I was feeling self conscious and it takes a lot for me to feel that way. It was getting so bad, my face looked painful. Now its all healed up and I only get a minor tiny spot here and there. I am looking forward to when these scars fade.


----------



## toothfairy2be (Nov 16, 2010)

Congrats on 30 weeks @iixivboots & @Milk8shake! What a milestone!!! I can understand why you don't want to share any photos but I hope you are taking some for your own memories. I sound like my mother. She keeps pushing for weekly photos and I haven't taken one since 12 weeks. 
@MountainMamaGC Your history makes it easier to stress because you so deeply do not want a repeat. It sounds like you have a good plan in place to make sure you get an outcome that you are comfortable with. As far as acne I have seen an improvement most of the time. There are days when I get breakouts but overall better than before pregnancy. It seems to go both ways some women who never had acne get it and women with acne clear up! 
@chuord and @adiejan so happy for both of your 20 week milestones. Did I say that already? Both of you make me so hopeful, as do all of the women on here. It is so refreshing to have success after so much struggle and loss.
@tracyamber The c-section being major surgery is really the scariest part. You can make peace with the not having the experience of vaginal birth but the fear/complications of surgery just don't go away. I told DH that I could come to terms with a c-section if I know that is what is going to happen but my fear is we will be expecting a vaginal birth and it will either be an emergency or last second decision and will crush my plans.

AFM- The bleeding has slowed to spotting today. I called out of work for the day and I will try and work my planned half day tomorrow before I see the MFM again on Wednesday. I did get my Christmas gifts done yesterday. I made ornaments for my mom, dad/stepmom, inlaws, dh grandpa, my nana, and my sister. I will try and post a photo. The back has our last name so I'll just send the front. The back is a cloud and says (last name) twins coming May 2015 (we decided to go with May as they are unlikely to make it to June 1 and we are hopeful they will stay cooking until May (36w).


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

Awww, @toothfairy2be those are the cutest ornaments!!!!!!! Good job getting the energy to do them! What a great way to announce!!
And in on the c-section . Lots of women don't plan them and they have to happen. Try not to be crushed if that happens. I know those are hard feelings to navigate because if you look in the c-section forum , a lot of the threads are about women trying to heal from thinking they were going to have a vaginal birth and ending up with a c-section. You could also write a birth plan for that as well( c-section). I am resolved about not having a vaginal birth. But, birth is birth in the end. And hopefully without complications. Glad the bleeding has slowed down.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LittleKind (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi ladies!
I went MIA because I don't have much going on...I am just trying to get through the last stretch of trimester one. Our announcements went well at Thanksgiving, and everyone basically already knew. the usual people said the usual intrusive things ("so do you think this one will make it?") and then I started vomiting, thankfully, and we didn't stay long.  I have been telling more people at work and they're all saying they already guessed or heard it rumored. So, oh well. 

I really let go of my fear after the 8 week scan and started telling people, and with each person I tell it is creeping back in. like, 'ohh....here's another person who will be sad when I miscarry.' and for some reason 12 weeks seems like the magical time i will stop worrying (like i said about 6 weeks, then 8) so I am counting down until next Friday as if I am running out of days to miscarry. Terrible mind games, right? I have to really focus on recognizing the fear, confronting it, and choosing to just be happy I am pregnant today - and very likely will stay pregnant until June. Maybe even July. 

I am going to keep up better and just start fresh on personals. Thanks to those of you who do better than I do so I can read along


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@tracyamber - you are so nonchalant about your fears and aches, then you let slip a thought like that one 'please let me live to see my boys' and I tear up! I totally get that one... We've already asked my sister to be legal guardian if anything happens to us, I needed to know they were provided for before contemplating a c sec... Dh laughed and said worst case I'll still be here - which I know, but now I know my choices are validated. @MountainMamamc - umm no, I went back to my teenage years and got a few pimples (I generally have the reverse problem, too dry skin - need old lady face cream!) I did find that my hair is a lot less oily, I've gone from washing every two days to three or four - I'm guessing all the good oil supps I take are growing the babies brains etc. so glad that you are having a great skin journey! Fx it hangs around after pg too  @ToothFairytobe - the decorations are totally adorable, I love every bit and especially the message! Thanks! I think you did already but thanks again! I'm so glad that your bleeding has stopped again! 
It's such a weird process after all of our types of journeys, we stress through the first trimester, hope it continues to around 20 weeks, start to believe it could be real and freak out as we haven't let ourselves truly believe until then.... Then get back to stressing that we make it to 24 then 28 weeks, then it's omg the baby/ies are really coming quick better prepare lol... And then I'm guessing it's the stress of birth and caring for them until the end... I think infertility changes our perspective, particularly those ladies with loses, but I believe that it amplifies the joy so much as well... Not a day goes by (despite the stresses) when the thought of my miracles doesn't bring a tear of joy and overwhelming happiness to me.... Not one of these (all our) babies will ever go without love or care, I think they are some of the luckiest kids around. I know you all feel that way too, some with longer journeys probably more so.... Sorry about the rant xxx @tracyamber - I'm which you on trying not to set myself up for disappointment... Lol my worst case would be deliver one then c sec the second! That's my one avoid if possible. Has your doc started talking about details and timing with you yet? I know you mentioned going a little early and c sec due to scarring.... @LittleKind - hugs on the stress and anxiety, everything seems to be a keeper for you this time but we all totally understand that only time will kill the fear xxx for so many people to have guessed you are pg you must be starting to look pg  care to share a bump pic? Glad that you got to leave thanksgiving early!


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@chuord you are so freakin sweet and thoughtful. You made me tear up by quoting me. Seriously. It's true we all have our fears and they are all so different and yet alike and the intensity of them changes from day to day. I have talked with my midwife who has chatted with the doctor and we think somewhere around the 20 th of january. I'll know more later but yes we are trying to peg the date when I'm 37 weeks. So about 6 more weeks for me.
Today I went to the fabric store and bought 6 yards of muslin fabric so I can belly bind after the baby is born. I'm hoping to achieve less muscle widening as my muscles( stomach) from the birth of my son di not totally go back together( diasistis recti) so I always have a little pot belly that is annoying. Anyway, @Milk8shake and or @iixivboots are your ankles becoming swollen? Mine are.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

I can't possibly keep up with personals, which makes me sad. I did want to say, @alivewithyou, that 29 weeks was when I just hit a wall with being pregnant. I was just DONE. And of course, I went on to gestate for nearly 12 more weeks. It sucks, but you will survive, I promise.


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

Wow! You guys are all getting so close!! There's going to be a baby boom around here soon.

Matt's getting bigger. I switched from giving them all my milk to give to Matt and a few days ago I started separating out my foremilk and hind milk. And, I've just been giving the NICU my hind milk. And after that he's really started packing on the grams. . He was 4lbs 1oz yesterday. That's 1845 grams. (I think).

Here's my smiling guy:


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@Xerxella I'm so happy he is improving and gaining all around. Thank you for the update!!! Miss you!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

X- That is so smart of you.  Such a good mama.


----------



## toothfairy2be (Nov 16, 2010)

Oh my gosh @Xerxella look at that little smile! Missing your presence here too. I am so glad to hear that Matt is doing well and gaining every day. You're a great mama for donating your milk!


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@Xerxella - gorgeous pic! He totally looks like he has a happy little secret with that smile... I didn't even know there was a difference in milk, still so much to learn... They seem like they are really happy with his progression - any estimate on what weight he has to reach before you are allowed to go home?
Ditto - totally miss you around here xx


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

What a gorgeous kiddo! 4lbs is amazing, he's such a little champion. I didn't know about they milk types either - learn something new everyday around here.


----------



## LittleKind (Feb 25, 2011)

@chuord I didn't know about foremilk or hindmilk either until my son was born. a lactation consultant told me to nurse 15 min on each side - which was wrong. He never drained the breast to get the hindmilk and he was pooping blood from getting too much lactose in only foremilk. The dr told me he was allergic to my breastmilk(!) and probably needed the most super expensive formula. Had to come here to MDC and get someone to explain the real situation to me.

@Xerxella thanks for popping in. Matt looks great and you continue to be the role model of us all. hugs.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@Milk8shake - it's once to not be the only one without knowledge  have you been shopping or making lists? Any nesting going on? Or just hibernating from this random weather? We got 3 cm hail yesterday, but luckily only a handful... And no damage. @LittleKind - wow that's great info to have, between that and the knowledge from @Xerxella that it's possible to pump and separate the milk it gives us (all) options to turn to before abandoning breast milk and moving to formula if we are in a situation like yours.
If any of you ladies remember any tips or hints from earlier babies please share them with us newbies  all advice will be absorbed in case of need lol... I love our village!


----------



## toothfairy2be (Nov 16, 2010)

I didn't know there was a difference either. It really is like a learning village here. I love it.

PS. I felt at least one baby more for sure today. It was the same feeling I have had briefly in the last 2 weeks but it lasted for a good 10-15 seconds. SO COOL!


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

Tracy, I made a binding wrap this time. I've only tried binding twice so far. Once was right at two weeks postpartum after my incision was mostly healed, but I only kept it on for a little over an hour because I got too hot, lol. Then I did it again today and I don't know what I did wrong, but it didn't feel like it was snug enough, and I wrapped a little more "compactly" this time and didn't quite get to my ribcage. Practice will make perfect, though. 

X, love the new picture of Matt, and good job on separating out the milk for him.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@Harmony96 that is so cool. Don't forget there are videos online. I like the Taiwanese way of wrapping. @toothfairy2be yay on feeling those babies move!!!
Afm I cannot eat very much theses days and I'm so hungry. I have that third trimester hunger going on and I ate too much a dinner tonight and I'm suffering. It was mostly salad but I don't think I can eat more than 3/4 of a cup of anything in one sitting

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Quick AAM - 2 month check up today. Baby Girl is 12.5 lbs and a whopping 24" long. So she's grown by 2 inches in the last 4 weeks, plus gained a pound and a half.


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

@monkeyscience - nice work baby girl! Great growth! Hope you have time for a proper check soon 

@tracyamber - I can't eat much either, but I also don't have much appetite. I have to force myself a bit, and there is no way I'm getting the recommended calories. Also, funny you should mention it, but my feet swelled like crazy a few days ago. I no longer have an ankle on my left foot. Exciting about having a tentative delivery date!

@toothfairy2be - how exciting for you! I've found the movement so reassuring on a lot of occasions. I thought that the movement would be a bit sporadic to begin with, but once it started, it was constant. Super cute Christmas idea, by the way!

@chuord - no hail here, but three separate storms, so that was a bit crazy. I got myself some protein powder last week, it's a combination of brown rice and pea. I don't love it, but as long as it does the trick, I suppose I don't care that much.

*AFM*: I feel like a bit of a mess, honestly. My head is all over the place, and I'm pretty stressed and anxious. There are lots of little things bothering me but mainly, I'm just so frightened that something is going to happen to this little boy. Everyone keeps telling me not to worry, and things will be fine, etc etc. But, I'm scared stupid. I know it's not the right way to look at it but I feel as though he would be much safer on the outside. I don't trust my body at all.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@Milk8shake - hugs on all the stress, I don't know enough to offer you any supportive thoughts - except that I'm sure they are monitoring you closely and as soon as that is the reality they will schedule the birth? Hope you find some trust in your body- it really has done an amazing job to get you so far...
That protein sounds like the stuff I've got and am not using.... Glad that at least it's giving you the protein you need. Did you ever get that iron transfusion?
@ToothFairytobe - woohoo! The beginnings of constant movement is awesome! @harmony and @tracyamber - lol I spent some time googling wraps and belly bands in preparation after your discussion  let us know how it goes! @monkeyscience - congrats on little girl sprouting in a big way! So glad she's doing it on the outside of you!


----------



## LittleKind (Feb 25, 2011)

I used a wrap last time, maybe harmony and tracyamber can help me. It felt like it was squishing all of my tummy and guts down and OUT my totally wrecked pelvic floor. I couldn't really use it until my bits healed and I was doing kegals again (5+ weeks?) because otherwise it felt like my tummy roll would be squeezed out of my vagina. Is this not typical? 


Milk - I am having really weird anxiety right now too. Then I get weird guilt that I want this baby so bad and seem to spend most of my time flipping out. Getting really close to 12 weeks and the end of the early miscarriage window seemed to trigger me. I remember you had a hard time around viability, and now you're getting toward the end, which is hard too. Who posted the milestones of anxiety for us? I think it was chuord. I assure you that, even though you know all that could go/has gone wrong with your body, your baby likes it in there. 


monkeyscience- that is a great report! she is packing on pounds. good for you. 
toothfairy - constant movement is awesome! I looked back through old videos and I could see my son wiggling from the outside (just little ripples) at about 20 weeks. So maybe you will soon, too. But maybe with your yoga abs of steel you will need to wait longer. Or maybe with twins it will be sooner? 
Hi mountainmama, sorry you are anxious too. Birth is full of unknowns and it can drive us crazy to try to make it work out perfectly. Especially after trauma. How's your foster? Any progress on new family?


chuord I just tried really hard to post a pic but my phone is too glitchy. I am getting a new one in the mail this week as a graduation gift  So I will post then. I look bigger than toothfairy does with twins, so everyone prepare to be astounded by my breast size and bump. (Well, it is not amazing unless you knew me before, but I am pretty board shaped. Not fit, just flat everywhere. I immediately got pretty curvy and voluptuous looking with this pregnancy even before gaining weight.) I will post it later this week.


----------



## LittleKind (Feb 25, 2011)

Ok I will attach it? I think I can make it work now.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@LittleKind it's so cute and little!!!! Congrats mama!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## toothfairy2be (Nov 16, 2010)

It is adorable! What a cute bump @LittleKind!


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@Milk8shake - You'll be fine. Make your doc start seeing you every week if they're not already. Keep your doppler handy and do heart rate checks as needed. Make sure your doc's office knows you need extra reassurance. There's nothing wrong with going in every day or whatever you need to to feel ok about the pregnancy. :hug Big hugs to you. You can do this. You only have a couple of months left, tops. Don't let my story freak you out. We saw Billy's problems for months. Callum (?) like Matt has looked good all along and they are good. They're both healthy and will be fine. :grouphug

AFM - I should clarify. I'm giving the NICU my hindmilk for Matt only and I'm freezing the foremilk at home. So, I'm not donating any. They wouldn't make me switch to formula if he wasn't gaining enough, but they would "fortify" my breast milk with concentrated formula. I don't have a problem with that, per se, but formula has been tied to NEC in preemies. NEC is a very scary, severe intestinal problem where their intestines die off. It's 20% fatal. Very, very, very scary. Since preemies intestines are immature anyways, they just can't handle formula. One way to prevent NEC is an exclusive breastmilk diet. So, that's my primary purpose in pushing the breastmilk. 32-34 weeks is the danger zone for NEC, so I'm starting to feel better that Matt is 34+1 today. He could still get it, but everyday the risk decreases from now on. If we need to fortify in the future, I'm ok with that.

Like someone else mentioned, foremilk is more watery and sweeter. It has fewer calories. Hind milk is thicker and fattier with more calories. It's not a difinitive switch or anything. The milk just slowly changes over time as the breast empties. That's why you're supposed to have the baby finish the one breast before offering the other one. So, I've been taking the first half of the pumping session and freezing that. Getting new bottles and saving the second half for Matt. I still have WAY more milk than he needs. He's only taking about 9 oz a day! (35 ml a feed, 8 times a day) I'll get at 4-8 oz a pumping session and I'm pumping about 6 times a day. Lately, I've tried to start saving only the last third of the pumping session.

BTW, this is nothing anyone has to worry about if you have a term baby. You just put them to the breast and let them finish the breast before offering the other one. If you notice greenish diapers and/or you feel they're not finishing the one breast at a session, just keep putting them to the same breast for 2-3 sessions, so they'll get more hind milk and it'll all even out. I'm making it out to be more complicated than it needs to be for a term baby.


----------



## toothfairy2be (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks for the clarification @Xerxella! I think we appreciate it most because there are a few of us that while hopeful for term babies still have the chance of NICU and that advice is invaluable to prepare us for the future!!
@Milk8shake- Your anxiety makes me feel more normal. It is like we want and appreciate these babies so much the biggest fear is that they will someday just disappear. Enjoy every moment with your little guy and like @Xerxella said, ask your doctor for more frequent visits if that will give you more peace of mind. You are so close now that is anxiety provoking too. After all these years someone is going to give you an actual baby and expect you to take it home and keep it alive!


----------



## Autumnlaughing (May 26, 2008)

Littlekind - I agree, cute bump! And congrats on the less spotting/bleeding and getting the cute Christmas shopping/ornaments done! I haven't even started shopping yet - I planned to shop mostly on line, but I'm running out of time! 

re: protein - I ended up with a whey protein supplement, which wasn't too bad, especially if I made it at least 30 mins before I intended to drink it. Pea doesn't sound good - I'd tried a brown rice one before, which was fine, but a little gritty.. 

Toothfairy - yay movement! 

Toothfairy & Milk8shake - I *still* worry that she's going to disappear somehow! I'd been pretty confident that she was safer in my belly than out until about 41 weeks, and now I worry so much - I didn't research *babies* as much as pregnancy before, so I really feel caught off guard by a lot that she does. Is it normal for her to breathe so weird (A: almost certainly)? To spit up quite so much... or quite so forcefully (A: maybe, "unless it's excessive". WTH does that mean???)? Am I feeding her for too long? Too short? How exactly do you tell if she's "emptied the breast"? I wish I could say that all the anxieties disappear once the little ones are born.. I think the milestones just change! Now, we can't wait until her bellybutton is all healed and she has more neck control, and then we feel like we'll be a little less worried. I'm sure once that happens, we'll be eagerly awaiting the next milestone! Someday, it'll be "Well, once she has a good job and a good romantic partner, we'll relax"!

re: foremilk and hindmilk - I think I'd heard of them before, but I certainly didn't remember until the midwife said that I should let her stay on one breast for at least 15 minutes.. though even that is trickier than it seems sometimes. Breastfeeding is a whole new world, even at full term! Go you, Xerxella, for figuring out how to get Matt a higher percentage of the hindmilk! It sounds like it's working out well 

Sorry to go on so long about it! Tara (we've finally settled on a name.. but kept the runner up (Amalia) as a second middle name) does seem to be doing well - her weight at her 2 week visit yesterday was the same as the midwife's one week weight, but I think that's just an issue with two different scales - I swear she grows every time she sleeps! We'll check again on Friday.


----------



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

Pea protein powder doesnt really have any flavor to it, and i find its smoother than rice protien. I cant handle whey and I dont do soy, so these are the 2 powders I use in smoothies. 

If anyone is interested in learning more about breastfeeding, I highly recommend stopping in a La Leche League meeting. Pregnant women are welcome.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@Autumnlaughing I know once you have your baby it's a different ball game. I remember that with my son. I was on edge for at least a year and really worried about everything. On his first well check.... I think 3 weeks we had a list of things to ask about. I kept the list as a momento and look at it every once in a while and it really shows how intense it is becoming a parent. Once the baby is out you're likes" wow, now what? @Milk8shake I meant to post earlier. Hugs . I'm with @Xerxella. Go to the doctor when you need to. Even if your insurance does not cover it it may be worth it to pay out of pocket to know every thing is okay. I'm sorry you have so much anxiety. I have an appointment tomorrow and I'm a bit anxious as well because little guy has has been moving a little less and he was moving all the time. I need reassurance that every thing is okay . Hugs again.
Regarding protein, gelatin is excellent as well. Great Lakes is a good one that only uses cows that are treated humanely and are grass fed and all that stuff. Look them up. http://www.greatlakesgelatin.com/consumer/grassFed.php
That's all .

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SplashingPuddle (Jun 23, 2012)

The last two days I've had lots of bright red bleeding, soaking a pad overnight and then some. I felt sure it was over yesterday and called the clinic but it is too far to travel there for an ultrasound. Today I went to my family doctor who did a regular ultrasound (which doesn't show much), but he did see one yolk sac and one other object. At least its not an ectopic pregnancy, but he cannot explain the bleeding. There is no yolk sac with the other object, and he cannot tell what it is. I am not sure if this is reassuring to me to not because there may be a yolk sack, but then I'm bleeding so much that I may be miscarrying it. But for now at least, it is there, which is better than I expected yesterday.


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@MountainMamaGC is totally right. A LLL meeting is the best place to get lots of info on breastfeeding. It's not really hard, but there can be some hiccups along the way and they're the best place to get the right info.

@tracyamber - Good luck at your appointment tomorrow!!!

@SplashingPuddle - Hugs to you. When will you have a proper ultrasound, so you can have some firm answers?

@toothfairy2be - I laughed out loud at your "someone's going to give you an actual baby and expect you to take it home and keep it alive". I remember leaving the hospital with my first born and saying to the nurse, "You're just going to let me leave with him? Are you nuts?!??!! You don't know me!" I was kinda joking, but mostly meant it!

@Autumnlaughing - It sounds like Tara is doing great! Even when Matt doesn't gain alot (only 5 more grams last night  ), his cheeks look fatter to me. I think they start shifting alot of weight. It's weird.

@chuord - Matt doesn't have to be a certain weight, but he does have to be taking all his feeds by mouth. That just usually doesn't happen until closer to term, like at 36-38 weeks. He's 34+1 today.


----------



## toothfairy2be (Nov 16, 2010)

Just a quick update- I saw the MFM this afternoon to check my SCH. It is unchanged and possibly a little smaller. As it turns out baby B has placenta previa which as it turns out is the likely culprit for the bouts of red bleeding. This is the first they have checked my cervix (transvag ultrasound) since my IVF clinic at 7w. I go back in 3 weeks to look at it all again. She is keeping me on half days until then. Same precautions of no sex, lifting, or exercise. Hopefully as my uterus lifts and moves it will relocate and I will stop bleeding. Good news was my cervix is plenty long at this point, even though its only 15weeks and both babies were measuring perfectly.


----------



## toothfairy2be (Nov 16, 2010)

@SplashingPuddle Hugs to you. That is so scary. Prayers to you that baby is okay. When do you see OB or IVF clinic to get a closer look?


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Wow so much activity, too hard to keep up  @SplashingPuddle - hugs on all the drama! Fx it holds on and things progress, I agree when are you going to get a clearer scan? I'm thinking for your peace of mind. @Xerxella - apparently we can request to see a lactation consultant while in hospital ate Mater (hospital both @Milk8shake and I are going to) so I'm definitely going to take this option... Regarding everything else I have to learn I'm swallowing my inner control freak and accepting that between my mum living with us and dh's experience (8 weeks in the nicu as a trainee doc) that they know enough and I can learn from them... That and what I absorb from here and the internet... Hehehe either it'll be a success or you'll all get to see me fail grandly! @ToothFairytobe - that is a great review! Knowing they are both well, and the probable reason for the bleeding makes a huge difference right? I'm really glad she's keeping you on half days too, growing two babies takes effort. @LittleKind - nice curves mama! After reading your comments I can see why you are so surprised at the change. Who else is posting a pic?


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

LittleKind said:


> I used a wrap last time, maybe harmony and tracyamber can help me. It felt like it was squishing all of my tummy and guts down and OUT my totally wrecked pelvic floor. I couldn't really use it until my bits healed and I was doing kegals again (5+ weeks?) because otherwise it felt like my tummy roll would be squeezed out of my vagina. Is this not typical?


That doesn't sound right. How were you wrapping? I'm doing Bengkung style wrapping (and from Tracy's description, I imagine she's doing that style as well), and didn't have that feeling at all. Of course, I also didn't have a vaginal birth this time, so that might have something to do with it as well, but almost every site I see that gives instructions for Bengkung binding says that after a vaginal birth, you can start wrapping the very next day. 
http://www.mothering.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@toothfairy2be well I think as your uterus lifts the bouts do bleeding will stop. It kinda good to have a reason too. I'm glad you are in half days too mama. You need to relax. Did you all get the tree. Did you direct dh where to put it @Xerxella thank you I'll post after my drive home as I still do not have a modern phone and no data plan. I know. We are on such a budget and if we get the new apple one that I want our plan will increase by $35 a Month which isn't much monthly but it adds up . I know you didn't ask. I'm just saying. I think I'm just excited you are posting and replying. You are so awesome! @SplashingPuddle it sounds like it's worth taking a trek to your RE or OB when will you be doing that? Hugs to you. @kewpie80 are you causing confusion and delay? Or are you being a really useful engine? Lol thinking about you mama.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

@SplashingPuddle, that does sound very scary. I'm sorry that you're not able to get much in the way of answers. @toothfairy2be ; is living proof that bleeding while frightening, isn't always the end.

@toothfairy2be, glad your appt went well and your cervix looks good. Did they give you a measurement? You should write it down for your records, if they did, cause it should be checked again at your morph scan. Half days sound like a good idea, and I hope your work is being supportive of you.

@tracyamber, what will they do at your appt tomorrow? Do you get a scan? I've read that it's normal for the movements to start to slow down around now. It hasn't happened to me yet, but it does worry me. Has your recliner arrived yet? And how are your ankles?

@Autumnlaughing, I'm sure you are so totally right. Thanks for saying it. We are doing a sort of "baby parenting" class at the moment, and last night it was about parenting "traps" and anxiety and emotions. While I don't think being a parent is going to be easy, this class is making me feel a bit more prepared, like I have an idea of what to expect, at least.

@LittleKind, you look very voluptuous and cute! It's funny that you mention guilt. I get anxious, and then I feel guilty for not "believing" in this baby too. It's a tricky cycle.

@Xerxella, thanks for dropping by. I'm so pleased Matt is doing well - his feed have gone up quite a lot, and it's wonderful that it's all breast milk. 34 weeks is amazing - to think - he could possibly be home for Christmas?? 
I appreciate what you say. I could go in and be checked everyday if I wanted, and it wouldn't cost me a cent. I do have weekly appointments for the next 3 weeks, as it turns out, but I might try and meet at least with the midwife on my off "scan appt" week. What happened with Billy did shake me, of course, but I felt this way before. I think it's a combination of things. I'm told that it's probably normal for someone in "my position" to have these kind of feelings, based on my history. I also feel like I'm so much more aware of stillbirth and NND because of the volunteer work that I've done over the last few years. Plus, the catch with my condition is (and always has been) that the third trimester is the most dangerous. It's always been the first tri that's been my problem in the past, so I've never had to deal with it before. And like I mentioned, I feel a lot of guilt for not having faith in this baby too. Ugh, my brain is so complicated.

Funnily, with names, we've both kind of moved away from Callum a bit. Strange, right? Current list includes: Lincoln, Phoenix, Hudson and Flynn.


----------



## adiejan (Mar 3, 2013)

Quick update- anatomy scan was perfect for both baby girls!! Victoria was even sucking her thumb! I am so relieved. Also the bleeding (that never bled externally) has now clotted and is no longer active. Oh I don't think I've mentioned that we have picked scarlet and Victoria for names. I'll return for personals later


----------



## LittleKind (Feb 25, 2011)

great update, adie! love the names, love the good news.
Milk - yea the guilt and anxiety cycle is brutal. exactly. I like the name choices you have. a coworker has a little Lincoln and he is cute. 
toothfairy glad you have an answer for the bleeding and really hope things settle down!
harmony - it was just a Velcro and elastic support band that was supposed to bring the abs together. It really made me feel more pressure when I was sitting - but I had a massive tear in 3 directions (stem to stern they told me - what an accomplishment) so maybe the amount of stitches and swelling made my experience worse?
splashingpuddle I am so sorry to hear that. waiting and not knowing what to expect is brutal. when can you get some answers?
chourd you will figure out some stuff about motherhood that the rest of us don't know. there is so much learning between mom and baby/babies when they come - it will b totally unique to your family. 
tracyamber I just ordered an IPhone and your comment made me rethink my impulses. Good for you being frugal with stuff like that. it is hard for me. I think DH and I both work because we need to "get by" and then I buy all kinds of trash because I work hard and deserve it. 
mountainmama your last post does not count as an update.  how do you feel? How's it going? any update on foster baby getting to go to his forever family?


I used to go to LLL and they were kind of a divisive and snippy group - it was like high school but with our breasts out. I am sure they aren't all like that. I got more support here on MDC though (where I know it is sometimes catty too).


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@adiejan I love the names and the update. I'm glad everything seems to be going the way it should! @Milk8shake the recliner arrived and I'm getting use to it. I have not slept in it yet but It is very comfy. I will get a scan and hope to get one of those 3d so I can post. And my ankles are still swollen

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

Hahaha, Littlekind, OK heres my update. 
AFM: I am feeling ok. I think I am having a hormone surge because my boobs seem to be growing yet again, I am very moody, and I had a headache all day. I talked to my baby's kin today and she was told 3-4 months by the same CW who told me 4-6. I reassured her I will keep him as long as we need to and he will not go anywhere else till he goes to her. She was happy to hear it. My husband and I are exhausted from his night waking. Its not the same as night nursing. Making 2-3 bottles in the middle of the night is way more work. Formula does not help babies sleep through the night, no matter what people will tell you. I was hoping to have a break to catch up on sleep, but thats probably not going to happen. I see my GI and a maternal health specialist on Jan 8th, so I will be able to come up with my birth plan after that. It is what it is, I suppose. 

ETA" I am making xmas gift this year for all the adults. Linzer cookies and Canadian Cream, (like Irish cream but made with Canadian Rye instead of Irish whiskey.)

(The LLL group in my home city was wonderful. Most bigger cities have more than one group, so if you find that try another group.)


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

Wow, this thread exploded. I will do my best to catch up!  lol
@adiejan - thanks for the compliment and luckily, I mostly sit at work. However, I find that sitting or standing too long are equally painful so I try to have excuses to get up and walk around as much as possible. I am glad your little girls are doing and I love the names you have picked out. Scarlett was one of our top choices as well.  
@Milk8shake - thanks for the compliment as well. I definitely don't feel all glowy and I definitely only post pictures when I look good lol. My husband curled my hair for the last pictures cause I was having such a crummy day and wanted to look pretty for the family party we were hosting. I am already going to be going a month without pay so I am definitely feeling the pinch.. especially since my disability pay will only be 60% of my salary. Luckily we have some money in savings so it's doable and I am going to take the full 12 weeks so I can bond with this baby.. I and determined. I am sorry your anxiety has been higher.. I get that. I was feeling pretty confident.. but the idea of a stillborn scares the crap out of me. Luckily, my little girl has been very active so that has been reassuring.. I don't think we will ever stop worrying though. I like the names you have picked out as well.. my husband was impossible with boy names so I am glad that we ended up having a girl.

@chourd - thanks.. you guys are way too nice. my work is pretty understanding but I don't want to use any PTO that I don't have to and shorter days or less days would do that. I have been moving very slowly at work it's almost ridiculous but I find that keeps the spasms away. I am actually happier now that I have been back at work.. it has kept me distracted and i find that I am in pain irregardless so I like having the challenge of working. 
@tracyamber - thanks and i promise I am not always this put together. Most of the time I actually walk around with stretchy pants and no shirt because I like the belly to be free lol. I am sure my husband loves the new look. i totally get you with being hungry but not being able to eat much.. that is the story of my life right now. I get so sick of people telling me to eat more and more and I'm like.. "it's not that simple!"
@iixivboots: good to see you and congrats on 30 weeks!
@MountainMamaGC: thanks! so excited that you are getting so close to the end of the first trimester. as far as acne and pregnancy goes, i had more in the first trimester but now it's about the same.
@toothfairy2be: happy to hear your spotting slowed down and that you had a good scan.. and at least a reason for the spotting. I like your announcement, very cute. Also excited you are feeling movements.. it is so cool with one baby I can't imagine what two feel like.
@LittleKind: also happy to hear that you are close to the end of the first trimester. I get how scary it is to tell people at first..it got a lot easier having everyone know.. just took some time. You look great, I love seeing everyone's bump progress. 
@monkeyscience: Yeah i get that wall. I feel like up until my bad back pain I absolutely wanted her to make it to 40 weeks. Now, 37 sounds great! Which means the little stink will probably go 41 weeks lol.
@Xerxella: Matt looks like he is doing so well. I love his little smile. 
@Autumnlaughing: Happy to hear that Tara is doing well. 
@SplashingPuddle: Sorry to hear about the bleeding, I hope you are able to get another ultrasound soon and figure out what is going on.

AFM: I am going through cycles of delirious, then really tired, then I finally get sleep. I am emotionally managing my back and hip pain much better now though then I was initially but I am waking up 5 or 6 times a night due to the pain. I am accepting that it is what it is and doing my best to stay calm when it hits and just get up and do stretches, massages, warm baths, etc. It has totally ruined any chance at a sex life that I had with DH.. lol but luckily he is very sweet and just takes care of me. For the ladies that are sleeping in recliners, does that help with this kind of a pain? I have realized that sitting up vs. laying down doesn't really matter for me as it seems to be something that hits if I just stay in one position too long. I have found that sleeping on my stomach (with my belly supported) helps a little bit though and I am starting to get more mobility.. so I am hoping that I may be coming out of the worst of it so I can go back to regular pregnancy aches instead of debilitating spasms. I started researching massage prices but I realized that I still want to get maternity photos done this month (hopefully) and I want to get a pedicure since I can't comfortably give myself one anymore.. so i may have to wait until January to feel okay with spending that kind of money.

29 weeks today though and the baby's movements are just getting cooler to me. I feel her moving, stretching, and rolling constantly. I love watching her limbs poke out.. the other day while I was eating breakfast I felt a foot in the top of my belly... which might explain the burning rib pain I seem to be getting. I am pretty sure she is an octopus though because I can't figure out her position.. it seems to switch a lot. DH heard her heartbeat on his own the other night (just with his head on my belly) but as soon as I went to use my iPhone app to hear her she moved away.


----------



## LittleKind (Feb 25, 2011)

there's an iPhone app to hear the heartbeat? seriously??


love that DH curled your hair. sweet.


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

It's called babyscope.. It's not supposed to work until the third trimester but I think it's crap... Ha ha but my baby loves to kick when I try to use it so that's my secondary benefit to it...I just put my phone on airplane mode when I use it..


----------



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

Alivewithyou- My daughter used to prop her bony butt right on my rib cage. I tell her thats why she has a crooked bum crack. (Its really a sacral dimple.)


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

MountainMamaGC said:


> Alivewithyou- My daughter used to prop her bony butt right on my rib cage. I tell her thats why she has a crooked bum crack. (Its really a sacral dimple.)


My 5 yo has a sacral dimple, too.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

I just got back from the appointment. Everything looks good. Baby is ab,out 4 pounds and 4 ounces. No picture because the cord was right in front if his face.
 guess I'll just have to wait to see him.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kewpie80 (Nov 24, 2010)

haha by the time I get to the bottom of the looooooong page to reply, I've forgotten what it is I've wanted to say to each person. I kinda wish they'd make the pages shorter with fewer replies on each. I can only handle about 8-10

Anyway, @Xerxella - That picture of Matt is heart melting. He's sooo sweet!
@SplashingPuddle - So sorry to hear about the bleeding. That's so scary!
@tracyamber - Your comment about hoping you stay alive to see your boys hit me in the feels. I can sooooo relate. Before M&L were born, I was so scared they'd die. Then I was terrified of SIDs to the point of sleeping all 3 of us on the floor and I'd keep a hand on each one the whole night. Then my fears turned to me dying since it seemed they were sticking around. I had a lump in my armpit that I was SURE was cancer (infected hair follicle) and I've had a few other health things pop up that made me think I was having a stroke (vestibular migraines), heart attack (chest wall pains from lifting the kids) and a whole group of other things. The fears never leave us, do they? My mom has told me more than once that it just keeps on going. It's hard not to drown in the fears.

everyone else - I've read each post, but I can't remember anything else that I wanted to say. Sorry ifyou were missed!

AFM - I'm 30 1/2 weeks and officially on bedrest now. It's TOUGH with 2 toddlers, but we're making it work. My BFF has decided that she's going to fly out from IL to stay at the house with the kids while I'm in the hospital. My neighbor will take the kids during my actual delivery. I found out recently that all hospitals in the US have a children under 14 ban, including siblings of babies being born and it isn't going to be lifted anytime soon. We'd planned on DH bringing the kids to the mother/baby ward after delivery and hanging out together for most of the day. That way DH could help with the new babies and I could see my kids. Can't happen now. Those of you delivering soon in the US, I've been told this is mostly country-wide, but does vary slightly from hospital to hospital, so you may want to check. The ban is due to the flu virus mutating making the flu shot worthless this year.

Anyway, I'm soooo glad my friend will be able to come. We've known each other since we were 4 and she's more my sister than my sister is. I did receive some bad news today, though. DH will be headed to Brazil not long after the babies are born, possibly only 2 weeks after. That freaks me the hell out.... being alone with 2 sets of twins, 2 of them newborns while I'm still recovering and trying desperately to get breastfeeding going. I'm not happy at all. He's never had business trips at this job and now all of a sudden he's gotten 2. This one and the 2 week one he took in october when I was starting to get uncomfortably pregnant. Extremely frustrating!!!

Other than that, things are going well. Still no sign of pre-e, which I had started showing signs of by this point last time. I'm knocking on wood it stays that way.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@Autumnlaughing how long did your OB have you check you blood sugar using the monitor?? Curious as I think. Mine would like me to check for the duration of my pregnancy and I thought only two weeks.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SplashingPuddle (Jun 23, 2012)

kewpie: Wow. How are you managing bed rest until help arrives? I have a 4.5 year old and 1.5 year old, and I am feeling pretty sick right now, but the 4.5 year old is very very helpful with the baby. How does it work with two toddlers?

I am very uncertain what is happening to me. I am still bleeding, but lighter now. I tested my hcg and found at 6w2d it is 58,000. I am feeling extremely sick, and the high hcg is probably why. I just cannot figure out what is going on, and my clinic will not speculate at all. I go in next week for my ultrasound. I am wondering if it might be a molar pregnancy? I have no experience with this, but I do know that there is supposed to be crazy hcg levels and sickness, which fits me. I test hcg again tomorrow though, so I'll see if its still raising after all the bleeding.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@SplashingPuddle - glad they are 'eventually'going to scan you - hugs to lasting out till then... @adiejan - I love the names too, you were so fast picking them out! Ok where's the belly pic?  @Milk8shake - I love all of your new names too, I think it's cool that your thoughts have changed as you get to know him better  how's the anxiety? @alivewithyou - I'm also loving your names, your dh must be sweet to curl your hair - mine wouldn't know how! Re aches and pains, I went to Bowen therapy (pressure point massage) today - totally recommend it, the spasm in my hips has been fixed, my ribs relaxed and all the back spasms released too (plus it's not that expensive for an hour) @tracyamber - I'm so glad your appointment went well, but hugs on the shy baby! It's hard when you're hanging out for a good view. @Kewpie - I feel so much better when you experienced mums have the whole fear and anxiety thing... Driving home from my Bowen I was thinking scenarios through where after an accident they save the babies by keeping me on life support till they're ready... Ridiculous but I just like knowing they would be fine! Re your dh going away, you are so brave to have not run out of the room screaming (would have been my response) knowing you you will cope so well you won't notice he's gone..l that instinct in food prep will help you a heap, hopefully you have some friends / neighbours that will help out too?


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Here's my 21 week shot... Still not huge outwards, but they take up all the space almost to my ribsto make up for it. I've noticed some mornings / nights someone is transverse and if I push on the lump on my right, the lump on my left gets bigger.. hehehe so much more growing to do yet!


----------



## kewpie80 (Nov 24, 2010)

SplashingPuddle said:


> kewpie: Wow. How are you managing bed rest until help arrives? I have a 4.5 year old and 1.5 year old, and I am feeling pretty sick right now, but the 4.5 year old is very very helpful with the baby. How does it work with two toddlers?


Our day looks like this:

DH wakes up and gets ready for the day for himself. Then he makes up all the sippy cups, snacks, and lunches and sticks them in a cooler and puts it by my chair. He gets my water ready for the first half of the day and puts that there too.

Then he heads upstairs to his office. When the kids come downstairs, I hand out cups and breakfast (usually cereal in a baggie or a oatmeal bar for simplicity)

Then they bring me their cups and I stick them back in the cooler. They play and I break up fights as needed and tell them to stop climbing the furniture. About an hour after they get up, DH comes down and changes their diapers and gets them dressed. He tops off their breakfast cups and puts them back in the cooler.

At lunchtime, he comes back down and heats up one of the lunches I premade a couple months ago and froze. They eat at a little table next to my chair so I can keep an eye on them. He brings me my food too (that I also preprepared weeks ago) He tops off my water, eats, and then heads back upstairs to his office.

If the kids poop in their diapers, I send him a skype message and he runs down and changes them and then goes right back up to work.

Because he starts work so early in the day and his coworkers live 2 time zones ahead of us, he's done with work by 3pm. He changes their diapers and takes them to the park for 2 hours. Once it gets too cold since winter is coming, he'll take them to McDs and let them play inside while he drinks coffee. $1 per day for coffee to use their playground = win.

While they're gone, I take a nap. When they get back around 5ish, DH heats up the food I premade from the freezer for dinner assigned that night. We've been using disposable everything while on bedrest so there are no dishes either. I froze everything in bags, so they go straight into recycling with the paper plates. Easy peasy.

DH sticks the kids in the bath after dinner and gets them in jammies. I read to them and say our prayers while DH wipes down the kitchen and vacuums. I get them to clean up toys during this time too.

Then DH takes them up to bed and sings with them (used to be my job) and then he comes back down, sticks the cooler packs back in the freezer and pulls out the frozen food for the next day. Then we collapse into bed and wonder if we'll be more or less tired once the next twins are born.

For stuff like laundry, DH brings it to me and I fold it all and then he puts it away. I try to do as much as I can while laying or sitting. I'm just so glad I did all that cooking while I still could or DH may be dead by the time the babies come.


----------



## kewpie80 (Nov 24, 2010)

SplashingPuddle said:


> I am very uncertain what is happening to me. I am still bleeding, but lighter now. I tested my hcg and found at 6w2d it is 58,000. I am feeling extremely sick, and the high hcg is probably why. I just cannot figure out what is going on, and my clinic will not speculate at all. I go in next week for my ultrasound. I am wondering if it might be a molar pregnancy? I have no experience with this, but I do know that there is supposed to be crazy hcg levels and sickness, which fits me. I test hcg again tomorrow though, so I'll see if its still raising after all the bleeding.


Molar pregnancy came to my mind as well, but I also know that HCG numbers can be really misleading, especially after a certain week. I'm hoping yours doubles nicely and you see a perfect HB at your u/s.


----------



## kewpie80 (Nov 24, 2010)

@chuord CUTE!


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@Kewpie - I knew it! Even on bed rest you are organised to the extreme  go you and dh!


----------



## LittleKind (Feb 25, 2011)

@chuord, cute! You are right that you are not "huge" but that bump looks legit. Sorry they're cramming up inside you. I see that you're still working horizontal stripes, as promised (or is that the same shirt for the sake of the pics?) @adiejan where is your photo hmm? @kewpie80 we are not worthy!! :bow @SplashingPuddle I am not expert here, but that other non-yolk-sac thing that the dr saw could be some kind of polyp or cyst that just felt like bleeding. Could be nothing to do with the little one. Hoping you get answers soon. hugs.
Hi Tracy, harmony, alivewithyou, toothfairy, milk, mountainmama....everyone I missed.

Last night I went to the theater with DH in a rare date night. It was a great performance, and then we went to a diner and I ate, like, ALL the biscuits and gravy. Today I have a very long meeting with a parent who likes to yell at everyone, then I get son from school, get my grad gear from university, and get ready to walk in graduation first thing tomorrow. After that, a huge party at a restaurant nearby (and I ALMOST thought we'd host 30 people here. Yikes). Then on Sunday, a cookie exchange with my old coworkers, whom I miss so much! So, I am grateful I have enough energy (and no restrictions) to get through it all now. It will mostly all be very wonderful. And I will be sooooo tired by the start of work next week. I will have to sneak in some time to take naps with DS and DH. And of course, pop in and check on you ladies.

My dr said at 12 weeks I can do a bit more exercise beyond walking and that day is almost here and I am sad to lose my excuse to sit around. :grin:


----------



## LittleKind (Feb 25, 2011)

@chuord, cute! You are right that you are not "huge" but that bump looks legit. Sorry they're cramming up inside you. I see that you're still working horizontal stripes, as promised (or is that the same shirt for the sake of the pics?) @adiejan where is your photo hmm? @kewpie80 we are not worthy!! :bow @SplashingPuddle I am not expert here, but that other non-yolk-sac thing that the dr saw could be some kind of polyp or cyst that just felt like bleeding. Could be nothing to do with the little one. Hoping you get answers soon. hugs.
Hi Tracy, harmony, alivewithyou, toothfairy, milk, mountainmama....everyone I missed.

Last night I went to the theater with DH in a rare date night. It was a great performance, and then we went to a diner and I ate, like, ALL the biscuits and gravy. Today I have a very long meeting with a parent who likes to yell at everyone, then I get son from school, get my grad gear from university, and get ready to walk in graduation first thing tomorrow. After that, a huge party at a restaurant nearby (and I ALMOST thought we'd host 30 people here. Yikes). Then on Sunday, a cookie exchange with my old coworkers, whom I miss so much! So, I am grateful I have enough energy (and no restrictions) to get through it all now. It will mostly all be very wonderful. And I will be sooooo tired by the start of work next week. I will have to sneak in some time to take naps with DS and DH. And of course, pop in and check on you ladies.

My dr said at 12 weeks I can do a bit more exercise beyond walking and that day is almost here and I am sad to lose my excuse to sit around. :grin:


----------



## Autumnlaughing (May 26, 2008)

Chourd - cute picture! 
Kewpie - first, I totally agree about forgetting what I wanted to say before I get to reply. Also, it sounds like you've got an awesome system there! I can't imagine how I'd survive in your shoes.

Re: blood sugar meter - for the test, I was only supposed to have to use it for a week or two, but then once I had some high numbers, it was for a while longer. After I had the diet under control, it was once a day. Apparently, I should have been keeping up after giving birth, but I missed that part... 

Is it normal for newborns to look & sound like they're wrestleing in their sleep? Tara usually does quite a bit when she's not sleeping on someone, but last night I don't think she stopped for more than 5 minutes all night! 

Of course, she's sleeping peacefully in her crib now - I'd better go grab a shower & breakfast before we need to leave the house!


----------



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

I went on a baking spree yesterday. Apple bars, pumpkin bars and lemon cookies. Today I will be making some Linzer cookies with my daughter. At 12 weeks they can pick up the heart beat on a doppler for sure right? My GP appt is on Wednesday and I am so paranoid they wont find a heart beat, which is why I dont do the home doppler thing. I think it would make me more paranoid than anything. 

Autumn- It can be normal for them to be restlessly sleeping. I always found that happened especially if they have a poop on deck.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@Autumnlaughing it sounds normal to me. Hugs. That transition to actual mothering can be stressful. Are you getting support from dh or still taking your prenatals? Thank you for responding to the blood monitoring. It's just my doctor said for two weeks and then yesterday apparently it's til the end and I had not idea and had stop taking my levels a week ago. I just try to watch what I eat but it sure hard during the holidays

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## toothfairy2be (Nov 16, 2010)

@kewpie80 you really do put us all to shame! I can't even keep myself fed on half day rest and you are taking care of yourself, two toddlers and growing two more babies! You are supermom. Is there a reason they put you on bed rest now? I know you had pre-e with Maisie and Liam, will bed rest prevent it again?

@chuord you are so cute! Do you feel like you are running out of space already?

@LittleKind I hope your meeting went well today and you enjoy the party! It sounds like you are finally emerging from the first trimester fog and coming to life again. Yay! Although exercise in and of itself doesn't sound fun, just being able to function enough for exercise is a great feeling.

@SplashingPuddle Is it possible the second mass was the second embryo? You put back two, right? Or a subchorionic hematoma? I am hoping the best for you and crossing my fingers for good news next week.

@tracyamber sorry you didn't get to see your little mans face but glad all is well in everything else! How is your nursery progressing? You know we are all eager to see your creative side!
@alivewithyou Have you tried epsom salts or magnesium lotion? I naturally helps to relax your muscles. I swore by it for morning sickness but have used it in the past in the bath for sore muscles. I hope as things progress you start feeling better. Getting up 5-6 times a night to pee is bad enough, getting up in pain is just unfair.
@Autumnlaughing No advice here on infants other than my niece and nephew were always weird sleepers! My nephew has asthma and he sounded like a freight train when he slept.

AFM: I had a really emotional night last night, I was feeling very anxious all afternoon and the worst case scenarios kept going through my head. I got ready for bed and when I went to the bathroom had started bleeding again and I lost it. I am just so afraid to lose them. I had terrible dreams last night. It slowed down over night and by the time I went to the OB this afternoon there was no bleeding, they couldn't find any cause of bleeding and my cervix is 'long and tightly closed'. He said to continue to take it easy, rest as much as possible. Same old story. He was confident that by my 20w ultrasound these issues would resolve which gave me some peace of mind. I know the MFM is more experienced in this area and the things she says are routine and not meant necessarily for my situation and I really do like her a lot but hearing that the OB thought everything looked great and there was no reason to expect it wouldn't resolve and my babies would be fine just made me feel a lot better. I am very happy with my OB office. My other anxiety is whether to transfer to a Boston hospital or stay at my local hospital. I think we will wait and see the prognosis at 20w and go from there. 
Photo attached 15w4d. It is a weird angle but shows the bump better than my other photos because I'm in so much black!


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@LittleKind - your date sounds like so much fun! Glad you had a grown up evening together  how is your energy going? I've yet to have enough to exercise... Are
You up for posting a belly pic? @Autumnlaughing - sorry I have no idea! @MountainMamamc - yum! That sounds like a great cooking session! @tracyamber - how's your anxiety going? Hoping you're doing well! @ToothFairytobe - love the pic, such a tiny rounded bump! Hugs on the bleed again, but yay that they got you in to double check straight away... I'm really looking forward to the bleeding stopping! Re the running out of space - pretty much since my hcg booster at transfer  the best bit is it hasn't gotten any more uncomfortable despite me growing... It seems that the stretching is just keeping up with the size I need to be at any stage - I'm hoping that although it gets more unwieldy and uncomfortable as I go along that the feeling of being too full doesn't get any worse. What about you? I get the feeling that with twins the stretching happens a little faster than the body is really ready for lol. @adiejan - any thoughts on this?
Hi everyone, hope you're having a great weekend.... My sister came over and we have Christmas cakes in the oven - yum! Then I ate too much... Nap time!


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@toothfairy2be - :hug ((((hugs)))). The bleeding us do impossibly stressful. I'm so sorry. Do you have a Doppler? I forget. I'm glad your doc is responsive. 
@chuord and @MountainMamaGC and all the other bakers out there- I wish I was a baker. Sounds yummy. 
@Autumnlaughing - I don't remember my first 2 being this squirmy as newborns. My DD became unable to be coslept with at 4 months when she started crawling away in her sleep! But, I don't remember any newborn wigglyness. But, Matt is a complete wiggler. I had dressed him in a open bottom sack before i left today and the nurse said he had wiggled out of his diaper and pooped the outfit! They've also found him all over the isolette in very weird positions.

AFM - Matt officially weighed in at over 2 kilos today (2005 grams) which is 4 lbs 6.7 ounces.


----------



## toothfairy2be (Nov 16, 2010)

I had this brilliant idea last night to stop diclegis. I was only taking the bedtime dose for the last 2 weeks. I woke up feeling fine. Made a nice breakfast. Had breakfast in bed with DH. I have been very allergic/sneezy the last few weeks. So anyway I sneezed twice and realized holy crap I'm going to puke. So then I tried eating a little after and puked again. I've been on the couch the rest of the day feeling pretty crummy. I won't skip that night time pill for a while! Not that I had a lot planned this weekend because I'm 'resting' but at least to have the energy to feel human would be nice. Nothing seems to settle my stomach now! 
Did I mention how crazy the stretching/pulling/rolling of these babies is!? Any time I am laying down they are pushing out my stomach. If we leave our hands there you can feel them right under the skin. I still haven't felt much as far as flutters or kicking but the rest is movement enough.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@Xerxella - firstly congrats on Matt hitting 2kg! Woohoo on the milestone achievements, it's so good to hear about! Second lol on the wriggler factor, I'm guessing by the time summer comes round he'll be the child that takes off after a bath to avoid having fresh clothes put on  so cute! It's so cool to hear his personality coming through even so early on.
Re the baking, not my happiest memory... Last night dh realised since (12 weeks) or my sisters wedding I've occasionally been having a slice of brandy fruit cake - he went off the deep end, apparently all the effort to have these babies (supplements, healthy food etc. ) is wasted by me giving them so much as one molecule of alcohol and ruining their vital development. It hurt a fair bit, but strangely I had an inkling that he was making mountains out of molehills because something else is annoying him, giving him that benefit I'm not taking it to heart. Seriously though the fruit os soaked before cooking, then the cakes get drizzled with brandy when steaming hot out of the oven - I can't see it being an issue?
@toohfairytobe - oh dear! Stop making more trouble for yourself  keep taking those tablets lol... Seriously that sounds so annoying, even now I'm still taking my pyroxine as a little insurance, hope it settles down as fast as it flailed up and tomorrow is a better day!
Hi everybody!


----------



## Silverbird (Dec 30, 2008)

Xerella: Hi I've just logged on and I wanted to say how sorry I am to hear your news. I'm thinking of you and keeping you and Billy in my prayers.


Hello to everyone else and sorry I'm not keeping up.


I'm doing OK. not sleeping too well and struggling with tiredness. had my first person tell I was pregnant from looking at me!


----------



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

Chourd- I dont see it an issue at all. I think the stress of being confronted over it is much worse. However it wouldnt even bug me if you had a glass of wine. Thats just me though.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks @MountainMamaGC - isn't it silly that although I felt comfortable with it before now I'm needing reassurance, I've actually been having it when I felt a little flat - since mum made it it's like a big hug lol. How are you? @ToothFairytobe - I forgot to mention totally re the movement! I'm starting to get more and more 'defined' kicks happening now (also they do this strange move where i swear they push off against each other and see how much they can push out my tummy) however that general feeling of rolling and wriggling is such that half the time you wonder if your digestion is going nuts and do I need to run for the toilet! @MountainMamamc - did you find that disconcerting last time with your GI issues?


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

@Xerxella - that's such brilliant news. Love the idea of Matt as a wiggle. He's obviously lovin' the freedom from his gestational incarceration cell.

We spent the night in the obs unit, so I'm way too tired for any other persies, sorry. I've got one huge, fat ankle, strange blood pressure, had a few dizzy spells and some charming pain under my ribs, so they wanted to check me for Pre-E, which thankfully I do not have. They couldn't really determine the problem, but are a bit concerned about my liver, because that's where the pain is. If it doesn't come good within 48 hours, they will need to investigate further.


----------



## LittleKind (Feb 25, 2011)

milk they did a bunch of tests on my pancreas when I was pregnant with ds because of pain, and they couldn't find a real issue but when he was born it went away. hoping the best


nice to hear from xerxella! such good news


chuord - I don't think it is humanly possible to eat enough fruitcake to cause fetal alcohol harm to a baby. (plus, you have two in there, so whatever little booze they get they have to share right? sorry jk  ) My dh nags me about weird stuff sometimes while pregnant. I think they get a need to protect their babies and make good choices for them before they are even born, which can only be done by nagging the one growing the baby. Or if not that, he must have something else troubling him, as you said.


ETA I am 12 weeks today! I will make this the official day I have to stop checking for blood every time I use the bathroom, because that really needs to stop. I haven't spotted even once this whole time.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@Milk8shake - hugs!! Hope it clears up by itself... The swelling only on one side makes sense given you say your bump / pressure is on one side, but none of it sounds like much fun. I'm just so glad that you are 30 weeks so whatever happens baby is old enough to do well. @LittleKind - congrats on 12 weeks! Totally get you one the spotting, I stopped checking every time around then, now it's just very random... So exciting that it's all just moving on. Thanks re the cake, jokes are welcome  @Silverbird - congrats on being 'noticeably pregnant' it's a nice feeling... You must be around 20 weeks now? We had brunch with my sister and her husband - he kept grinning at how much I'd grown in two weeks, apparently it's a lot but harder to tell when you're wearing it. @adiejan - have we had that belly pic yet? Don't tell me I missed it! @Xerxella - I've been wondering how your poor tummy has been going? Hoping that you are able to enjoy food again...


----------



## Autumnlaughing (May 26, 2008)

Littlekind - congrats on the milestone!

Re: twin movement - one baby was a lot of movement sometimes, two must just be crazy! 

Xerxella - I hope you find Matt's wriggling as comforting as I find tara's? I guess some things don't change! And congrats on the 2 k, if I didn't say it before.

Chourd - I also agree that you wouldn't have consumed enough alcohol to cause a problem that way. I hope that if he's stressed over something else,you guys can talk about it soon - this process is ppretty stressful for guys in ways I feel that I can't even see sometimes.


----------



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

Chourd- I found the movement really neat last time. It feels different then tummy troubles, plus I was in remission when I was pregnant last time, and this time too. 

Littlekind- Yay for 12 weeks. I am just a couple days behind you. 

AFM- I keep having this nagging feeling my body is trolling me, and so I eat to comfort myself. I have put on about 8 lbs and I am a shorty so it shows. I dont feel I am white knuckling it or anything, but this is not as joyful as when I was pregnant with my daughter. I will be 12 weeks at my appt. on wednesday and I hope they pick up the heartbeat with the doppler. I think I will have a heart attack if they dont. 

I am really looking forward to telling everyone for xmas. I managed to get my family to meet me xmas eve, even though we are not having dinner til xmas day. I am going to give my daughter her pjs that say "I am going to be a big sister" with a pic of my 8 week ultrasound in there present. Then I will explain to her that I am pregnant, which will be a surprise because I told her my body doesnt make babies anymore, when I explained to her we were adopting a couple years ago. We're seeing DHs family on boxing day and I will have her tell them there too.


----------



## toothfairy2be (Nov 16, 2010)

@MountainMamaGC That is a great way to tell your family. Your daughter will be so excited. How old is the LO you are fostering? 
@chuord It sounds like DH is probably stressed and just using that as a way to get some of it out. A few ounces of wine now and then would be okay with me too, for what its worth. Most of the alcohol would bake off and the drizzle at the end wouldn't be nearly enough in a slice or two of cake. I have a feeling you already know that though! You worded perfectly what I have been experiencing, that I wonder if it is the babies or I have to run to the bathroom. For the most part, it is just the babies!
@Xerxella We do have a doppler- It has been a life saver! Congrats on little Matt reaching 2k, any time now he will start taking food by mouth. Have your older kids been able to come meet him? I know @kewpie80 said the hospitals aren't letting kids under 14 in with the flu outbreak. Praying he is ready to come home soon. 
@LittleKind CONGRATS on 12 weeks!! What a great feeling, huh! 
@Milk8shake Getting any better? Any answers? Sorry you haven't been feeling well 
@adiejan We were promised a 20w photo&#8230; where are you lady??
@Silverbird Nice to see an update for so and so cool people can tell now that you are expecting. Hope you can find some rest and some energy.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@Autumnlaughing, @MountainMamamc, @ToothFairytobe - thanks! I'm over it completely now,a few of you agreeing that it was him overreacting was enough to hold me to my convictions - thanks for that... I checked with my natural lady she said it was about 1% about me and the rest he needed to vent, i think it's work stuff? Ironically he came out in a thorough dose of hives yesterday and spent half of it asleep under phenurgen - still has a few but is keeping up the antihistamines... I find it interesting that something is bugging him this much that he gets a strong rash, he's not into natural treatment so he'll do the medical thing and wait it out. I have a treatment tomorrow so we'll tweak him then lol! (He gave me a loophole years ago, I'm allowed to treat him remotely when it's something that 'affects me' lol that covers everything I find ) @MountainMamamc - can't wait till your appointment, will they scan as well if they can't get the heartbeat? Don't worry about your weight, if the food is what's working for you then go for it... Keeping mama happy and well is the most important bit right now! Love that you are announcing at Christmas, I imagine there will be plenty of happy tears around. @ToothFairytobe - lol that's so cool! The bigger they get the more I'm able to distinguish it's the babies, the weird one is when I walk a little faster and get a pressure over my pelvis... @Milk8shake - if you get a few we'd love an update - a little worried about you. @Kewpie - how are you doing on bed rest? @iixivboots - you must also be getting to the uncomfortable stage, how are you mama? @alivewithyou - any reprieve from the pain?
Hugs to everyone I've not mentioned... I'm aiming to have a grateful day today, just blessed to be pregnant regardless of anything elsexxx


----------



## adiejan (Mar 3, 2013)

Hey everyone! Ummm I am a picture slacker. I have been nesting (aka cleaning the shit out of my house). Thus, I have not really been in picture taking presentation mode. I will tomorrow when I leave for work!

@chuord- I am pretty sure you are going to be just fine with the cake. My dh does the same thing. I guess it has to come out somewhere  Can you see your babies and feel them from the outside now? I can see lopsided-ness but can't see or feel them from the outside yet.

@Milk8shake- worried about you mama. Please let us know what's going on when you can. HUGS!

@LittleKind- Congrats on 12 weeks!! So exciting.

@MountainMamaGC-I love how you are going to announce...so exciting. @toothfairy2be- how often are you feeling those kiddos move now? I really hope your bleeding stops soon!! @tracyamber- Hey love! How are you? Did you get hit by all of that rain? @Xerxella- I love each and every update we get of you and Matt!
AFM: As I said before I am in major nesting mode. I have created a list of things we need to do and get before the babies get here. We definitely checked a lot off of that list this weekend! So weird thing...I play a dice game called bunco and when you roll 3 (all dice) 2's it is called a travel. When I played on Friday I rolled all 2's 7 times!!! I said it was because of the babies hehe. Just a funny coincidence. It actually made it so I won for the night.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@adiejan - now I'm feeling bad / slack that I'm not further ahead with my sorting lol  re the pics, umm have you seen mine? I get up in the morning and get dh to take pics - I out on clothes and brush my hair but that's about it


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

Don't worry about me, I'm surviving. Scan/appt tomorrow morning so will check in afterward.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Looking forward to your update @Milk8shake


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

I don't have the energy to try and catch up sorry, but I have read everyone's updates, and I'm thinking of you all.

Scan went well. Parasite is still head down, bum sideways. I wish I could get a photo that would do justice to the ridiculous shape of my belly. I tried, but it probably just looks as though I'm sitting funny. I promise you though, that's his tiny booty sticking out of my side, and I can't actually sit straight.
He has managed to gain a whopping amount of weight, and is now 3lb15oz, which I'm pretty thrilled with. He still seems to have "space", and isn't cramped, which is also good from a PTL perspective. 

I really do feel like I have hit the wall a bit, and am just hanging out for my appt with the consultant next week. I have to put together a list of questions between now and then, and hopefully will get a bit of a plan regarding taking the stitch out, and when they might schedule a section if things don't happen prior. But I basically feel as though I'm really bad at being pregnant. It's really taking it's toll on my body, and of course I'm glad that they are all "minor" complaints in the scheme of things, but I really look forward to the day where I can just have a few minutes of being totally comfortable.


----------



## toothfairy2be (Nov 16, 2010)

@Milk8shake You can totally see his little booty poking out! How sweet! I'm sure it doesn't feel sweet but I'm glad you are hanging in there and little boy is still cooperating. Maybe with a plan you can take a breath for a moment. It sure is nice to know what to expect (or have a false sense of it anyway!).
@SplashingPuddle- I hope you got some answers at the scan today. Let us know, you're in our thoughts!


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

@MountainMamaGC: Yeah I am pretty sure my baby girl has her butt to one side because there is a constant hard lump on one side of my belly ha ha. So cute. So exciting that you are getting so close to telling everyone and being out of the first trimester. I know it probably has gone by slow for you but I feel like everyone is moving at warp speed right now ha ha.
@tracyamber: Glad to hear your appointment went well.. sorry the baby wasn't in a good position for picture. They can be so stubborn sometimes.
@kewpie80: I am pretty sure you are a super hero mama.. I can't believe how much you juggle while being on bed rest.. I am going to be overwhelmed enough with one newborn probably and DH is taking a few weeks off of work to help me.. and then my mom is also going to take a few weeks off after that to help me.
@SplashingPuddle: so sorry you are still dealing with uncertainty. I saw that you have an ultrasound tomorrow on the infertility thread.. I am wishing you the best of luck. 
@chuord: your belly is so cute. I have a feeling that bump is just beginning.. 
@LittleKind: sounds like you had a fun but busy weekend. hopefully you are not too worn out. it's nice to be busy because it makes the days go by faster but you definitely feel it afterwards being pregnant. I still haven't lost my excuse to sit around...lol, I don't think I ever did. Congrats on 12 weeks! And trust me, you will stop checking for blood.. I did the same thing all the time and then finally got comfortable enough to stop worrying every time I had any type of discharge. 
@toothfairy2be: sorry to hear about the bleeding again.. that has to be so dang scary and so annoying since everything keeps looking great when you go in. you look great and have a very cute bump!
@Xerxella: So happy to hear how much weight Matt is gaining, it sounds like he is doing so well.
@Milk8shake: Sorry to hear about spending the night and all the worry about pre-e. Also very happy to hear how well your baby is doing and how big he is.. so crazy how quickly they start to put on weight. And i love your bump.. I think it's absolutely adorable. 
@adiejan: I can't wait to get to nesting mode. I am getting glimpses of it here and there as the baby's due date gets closer, but it will be nice to get everything done and just be waiting. sounds like a fun night playing bunko, your babies are lucky charms.

AFM: My back is letting up a LOT. I am still tired and achey, but i'm back to normal achey and not spasms that make me feel like I am going into labor lol. So, I am happy because I have been sleeping a lot better. I am definitely waking up more often to go to the bathroom and then I end up staying awake because this baby is non stop moving.. but I don't mind.

Been really busy getting ready for christmas. Wrapping my final presents tonight and then it's just going to be a lot of activities and family events from here on out. We had a friend party this weekend as well. I can definitely tell my energy levels are dropping again, but I am so happy and grateful right now. I also get to write down all my fears this week for my hypnobirthing fear clearing session this weekend. I am a little afraid to acknowledge them, but I know in the long run it's good to get rid of them now. And... I need to work on a birth plan as well. So much to do and time just seems to be flying.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@Milk8shake - I agree that belly is soo cute! Although his butt is clearly visible out your side overall you aren't as lopsided as I was expecting... I think it's adorable.
Re the 'parasite' reference I'm feeling inclined to think that way too, also the bit about not being 'engineered' for pregnancy lol... And I have nothing to complain about really... That's great he's growing so much, looking forward to hearing next weeks appointment on possible dates for his birth - and your long awaited return to space! @alivewithyou - so glad to hear you are back to normal pains! That must be a huge load off, also glad you are not so organised  I was starting to feel a little guilty lol.
Afm - had a natural appointment this morning, we were chatting about my rib and back pain, she tuned into the babies and they pointed out that they probably don't need to spend so much time with their limbs stretched right out... I was like thanks kids, nice work and ouch!


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@Milk8shake glad everything is okay. Love the photo of the baby too.
No personals today. 
Everything is fine here.
Thinking about you all.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rcr (Jul 29, 2008)

@Milk8shake wow, your little ticker is really moving along. I love to see that! Glad everything is ok. 
@Xerxella I am glad to see you back. I am very sorry. 
@Silverbird: hello, old friend. :grin:

DD is now 1 year and a few weeks old. She is in love with my friends 12 year old son, and follows him everywhere calling him "mama." it is the most adorable thing ever. He "babysat" her tonight (with his dad home), and the two played all night long and he even changed a diaper.http://www.mothering.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Cute story @rcr! That sounds like a sweet bond they've got.
I Just wanted to say 30+ week ladies (@iixivboots, @tracyamber, @Kewpie, @Milk8shake, @alivewithyou and anyone going silent) that although you are all hitting the painful and slow part of pregnancy! I'm so excited for each of you (and a tiny bit jealous) you are all so close to meeting your new little ones... The New Year is going to be so busy on this thread! I'm planning on movie snacks and a good months distraction by enjoying your journeys


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Ok I just searched the first page for who was due, has anyone heard from @mainebaby?


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

Just had to share. This picture made me laugh out loud.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@Xerxella - me too  what a cutie! I'm glad he is such a joy xx


----------



## iixivboots (Apr 11, 2008)

Matt, you are so funny! 
All is okay here but glucose getting a little high. Feeling huge. Appointment tomorrow. Ultrasound to check heartbeats and positions, I think A is still breech.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@Xerxella. Cute cute matt! @chuord you are the best! Also didn't @mainebaby have her baby? I think she posted already here. You officially have pregnancy brain!!! Lol I think the next one due will be @Milkshake and or @Kewpie and or me!! The three of us are due around the same time. One with twins and milkshake and I have to have early deliverys because of medical issues. Talk to you soon mama!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## iixivboots (Apr 11, 2008)

Can someone help me find mainbaby's birth info so I can update the roster? Like the post number?


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@iixivboots - here it is 

Hello all! Hope everyone is well and babies are growing healthier every day.

Been meaning to provide an update: I wasn't actually due until 12/8 and we were planning a homebirth but my water broke the night of 11/12. Since I was 36 weeks (needed to be 37 wks for a safe homebirth) I had to go to the hospital. After 19hrs of trying to naturally go into active labor, I got the lowest dose of Pitocin. After 4 hrs of strong contractions, I felt the urge to push in the tub, got out to be checked for dilation, and had our son Isidore 13 minutes later!

He's doing awesome and didn't need to be taken to the NICU, thankfully. We brought him home right before midnight on 11/15. We are loving being home with him!

I did have a 3rd degree tear but it seems to be healing well. Though our whole home birth plan went out the window, as well as our plan to delay cord clamping and encapsulate the placenta (don't even get me started! ) AND he was only placed on my chest for a minute before spending 30 mins being poked and prodded and rubbed and tested across the room (hubby was with him, though)... I am still very happy with how everything turned out, since we have our miracle baby and he's healthy and happy!

See attached birth announcement (that doubles as our Christmas card!)
Attached Thumbnails

Like


----------



## iixivboots (Apr 11, 2008)

Thanks chuord you are the best!


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

@Xerxella - Matt is the CUTEST! It looks as though he got a surprise, and his little hat popped off. Such an expressive face he has.

@iixivboots - Looking forward to your update tomorrow. Hope that you can manage to keep the glucose under control.

@tracyamber - I think @iixivboots might also be pretty close to us! Maybe we should start taking bets? How are you finding your recliner. I'm sleeping almost exclusively in mine now, with a variety of pillows to make it "just right".

@chuord - yep, @mainebaby's kidlet is here. Little guy has been "Parasite" since pretty early on in the game, it's a term of endearment now, although it didn't feel like it at the time. The parenting class I'm doing has two other women ahead of me, 39w and 36w, and I'm in far, far worse shape than both of them. It's kind of embarrassing really. Also, at my physio appt a while ago, the physio said that babies from unicornuate uteri typically come out strong, and with well developed muscles, because the space limitations provides them with more resistance when they are practicing their movements. I wonder if the same applies for twins?

@rcr - lovely to "see" you. I can't believe you have a one year old! Time doesn't fly at all, and then it seems as though it does! So cute that your DD has a "crush" :love

@alivewithyou - yay for subsiding back pain. That must be such a relief. When I was monitored the other night, I got a number of comments about how active little guy was, even in the middle of the night, so I know exactly what you mean. Sounds like you have a busy few weeks ahead, I hope that all goes well with your activities and your hypnobirthing session.

@toothfairy2be - have been thinking of you and hope you are taking it nice and easy.

@adiejan - I'm a bit of a list person too, and it makes me so happy to see that my list has shrunk a lot, and really, there isn't that much left to do or buy! Love the idea of your babies being lucky.

*AFM*: We seem to have two names that are really in the running at the moment, which are Phoenix and Lincoln. We might end up combining them? "Phoenix Lincoln" or "Lincoln Phoenix". Also, as if my feet weren't swollen enough already, would you believe I got stung by a bee yesterday? I don't know if I've _ever_ been stung before, and I freaked out a little bit, but all is okay.


----------



## adiejan (Mar 3, 2013)

@chuord- I love the "movie watching" idea  it is about to get exciting in here!!!! It really will be interesting to see who goes first! I think you and I should sit this one out for a while ha ha.
@Milk8shake-I love the names you are looking at!! Especially Lincoln Phoenix! What is your actual due date and when do they think that you will deliver?
@tracyamber- when did they say that you will deliver? I hope you're not feeling too miserable and getting some sleep when you can. Always thinking about you 
@Xerxella- that pic of Matt seriously made me LOL! He is so damn cute!

Well here is the pic that I promised. I guess better late than never ha ha. Work has been truly crazy lately I swear people tend to ramp up right before the holidays. Have any of you noticed that you have a difficult time moving without grunting. This is kind of a new thing for me and it seems to happen frequently when I'm getting up at night. I'm pretty sure I sound like a crotchety old man.


----------



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

Dear Universe: Please let me hear that heartbeat on the Doppler tomorrow morning.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@iixivboots - nope  just inside on a hot day looking for lazy distractions! Please update after tomorrow!
@Milk8shake - seriously don't feel embarrassed at your class - unless they have your issue it's a whole different ball game! Lol I love that they monitored him and pointed out that he's way active  I seriously think you are working with about half the normal space, so your theory on twin movement could be right @Xerxella is Matt really active compared to your singles? Love your name choices too, I'm with adie on the combinations... Still waiting for my cheapie name books to arrive... @adiejan - love your pic! Such a cute bump! @MountainMamamc - looking forward to your update tomorrow fx!


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@Milk8shake - I always think, what will the name be shortened to? I like Lincoln because little Linc is super cute. Pheonix sounds awesome, but what would you shorten it to? (((Hugs))). Sorry about the bee sting. :hug
@chuord - I guess Matt is more active than my singles. I don't know what that means. He's always quieter and calmer, but that may just be his prematurity. 
@MountainMamaGC - good luck. Is there a specific reason you're worried or is it just general concern? 
@adiejan - You look awesome! Nowadays everyone just looks tiny to me! .


----------



## SplashingPuddle (Jun 23, 2012)

Yesterday I had an ultrasound with the fertility clinic, and I am grateful to have some answers. Yet, I am also scared, and I'm really struggling with how incredibly sick I am. I cannot work. The bleeding is coming from a subchorionic hemmorage located between the twins. It was exciting to learn about twins and also really scary. The doctor said that I'm at increased risk of miscarriage and wants me to come back for another scan in two weeks. Usually they discharge patients at 7 weeks she said. Last night I was bleeding a lot again. I was planning on telling our families at Christmas, but I was imaging a happy surprise, rather than a mixed message of I'm pregnant but bleeding tons.


----------



## Oceanspray (Nov 20, 2014)

*Good news Splashing!*

I know it must be scary and twins are higher risk, plus your bleeding. ((HUGS))

At the same time, I am soooo happy for you that you have two babes in there and they are happy! Aside from the bleeding between them, it is the best you might have hoped for, right? I hope you can try to look on the bright side and rejoice in your amazing news. About telling family - it is tough, isn't it. If things did go worse than you hope for, would you want them to know/understand? Or rather not share it at all?

It seems that a good aspect of your twinship is separate sacs completely, right? If there is a Subch Bleed between them - is that the right conclusion? That would be a lower risk twin pregnancy in that case.

I am really happy for you, even with your fears, @SplashingPuddle!!


----------



## SplashingPuddle (Jun 23, 2012)

Oceanspray - you are right that this is probably the best case scenario to explain the bleeding/crazy hcg levels/ extreme nausea. The doctor said the are fraternal, separate sacs. My family doctor must have missed the one twin. But I am confused about the bleed. I thought subchorionic hemmorages were between the wall and the gestational sac? Is that right? The doctor said it is between the babies and the blood is flowing down between them. At the time, I didn't know what more to ask about it, but now I'd like to know if SCH are always in contact with the sacs/placenta or if they can be away from them? She also gave no advice on if there is anything I can do. I see online some people are told bed rest or pelvic rest.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@Xerxella - I was just thinking on what milk said about unicorpiate uterus babies being stronger or more active due to the resistance of the smaller sack, and the thought that twins might be the same due to smaller space - you are the only one on here i know of that has had both  so I just wondered if you noticed the difference... Matt sounds like a relaxed and active baby  good combination! @splashing puddle, I agree with @Oceanspray although the bleeding is still scary and I know you feel awful that is the best explanation I think you could get for the combination of bleeding and exhaustion... Re the nausea - just go with whatever meds you need and are comfortable with, so many of us on here got relief from those. Also re the rest it sounds like your twins are determined to drive your body from their control room - it may be you just need to go with the napping.
Re the sch I've not had one so others here will be better to answer your questions, but I'm sure some have had them on the edge of the placenta, and some have had them nowhere near the placenta... Also I think in @ToothFairytobe's case at least partial rest was prescribed to give it a chance to heal... Be gentle with yourself mama - there is a lot going on with your body right now  so exciting that both babies took!! @Oceanspray - how are you travelling?


----------



## toothfairy2be (Nov 16, 2010)

@SplashingPuddle My SCH developed with a large bleed at 8w so my only experience with the SCH from the start was my second mc BUT it had NOTHING to do with the SCH, it was the development of the baby, the SCH was just a side note. You have probably seen my experience with bleeding over the last few months. Large bleed at 8w, at 11w, and then 2 at 15 weeks (possibly placenta related and not SCH but who knows). It is SCARY. My SCH is also between the twins sacs and extends around the top of their placentas. My office didn't require any rest. With my first 2 bleeds they just said no working while I was actively bleeding and pelvic rest. When I saw the MFM for the first time at 13w she took me off full days at work (I work an active job) and then I still had 2 bleeds at 15 weeks. My bleeds have never correlated with activity so the MFM didn't want me to feel too alarmed that bed rest would help, just that in general I was pushing too hard while carrying twins. It is easy to say not to worry but all I did and still do most of the time, is worry that I will lose them. We did tell our immediate families (parents, sister) from the start but I really just started sharing with anyone else after 13 weeks. Up until I could feel them moving I checked their heartbeats with the doppler before any time I might see someone that I would tell. The fear that they would just disappear was always there so be easy with yourself. There is a good chance it will resolve by 20 weeks is what they keep telling me. What are you taking for medications right now? Estrogen/Progesterone/Baby Aspirin? My first bleed was 2 days after I stopped estrogen, my second was 3 days after I stopped progesterone. The last 2 had no triggers. My advice would be to rest when you are actually bleeding and take it easy when you are spotting. As far as being SO sick with nausea and morning sickness I took diclegis 3x a day starting at 7w and added zofran once a day at 10w (the constipation is KILLER- for me at least). You have to ask for it so don't be shy. My diclegis had a high copay and I found out later I could just take the unisom (or store brand sleep aid doxyalmine succinate). Diclegis is 10mg so you take 2 at bed time, one in the morning and one in the afternoon- the sleep aid is 25mg so I took one at night, half AM and half afternoon. Diclegis 100 10mg pills was a $50 copay, 96 pills (25mg) of unisom so 192 doses was under $10. The zofran cost me almost nothing but I tried to minimize it because really, straining to poop cannot be good when you are already bleeding. At 13w I started breaking the zofran in half and only when I absolutely needed it (basically only if I had to go out for the day/night with other people). At 16w I am down to just one unisom at night and still had morning sickness yesterday so really do what you can do to take care of yourself. I cannot imagine how sick I would have been without the medications. This feels very long winded but I hope it give you some peace of mind. Feel free to PM me or ask here if you want any other details. I will keep faith and prayers that you just drew the short straw with an easy first trimester and your babies are strong and intend to stick it out for the long run. Hugs!


----------



## toothfairy2be (Nov 16, 2010)

@Xerxella I love Matt's recent picture. He already seems to have such personality. @chuord and @Milk8shake that is so interesting about the limited space causing stronger/active babies. @Milk8shake You do what you need to take care of yourself and prepare for your labor/delivery even if the people in your class are further along. Sometimes we don't have the luxury of waiting and taking things in stride! Your bump is beautiful and you still look so thin other than the bump! @SplashingPuddle I meant to add to what @Oceanspray said that congrats as well on your double blessing. Twins seems to come with lots of other weird things that are just 'common' with twins. It doesn't really make you feel better when it is happening to you, but it helps to know anyway. And what @chuord said that twins are in the pilot seat from the get go. Sleep, a lot. A 7pm bedtime is okay&#8230; it just is&#8230; for as long as you need it! Eat whatever you can keep in your stomach, which might change from day to day and drink whatever you can take a few sips of at a time. I couldn't drink water from 7w-13w and could barely drink soda or gatorade. Sometimes it was lemonade, sometimes cranberry juice, apple juice, orange juice. Nothing stuck more than a day or two.

@AFM- How has nobody mentioned here the awful experience of bra shopping?! Am I the only one that has developed giant breasts and is horrified at the size they gave me (and that fit)?! I think my uterus has finally 'popped' as well. I had a few days of very uncomfortable tightness/cramping as the babies moved over and around. It all went away Saturday night and then Monday afternoon my belly was huge! I still get moments of cramping when I can feel a baby at the surface, like a big bump but it is much more comfortable.


----------



## LittleKind (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi all I am reading on my phone usually and falling behind. I am going to sit down and catch up this weekend. This thread is hopping with great updates. For now, xerxella, matt is hilarious. What a cute pic. splashingpuddle - i think that is 99.9% great news. I hope the bleeding stops so you can enjoy. Thanks everyone for posting - I will do better later (when school is out for winter break. yay!)

had 12 appt yesterday, DS heard the heartbeat with us. She said it was hard to find because my uterus hasn't come out from my pelvis yet and I am like..then why is my belly enormous? They'll see me in a month and again at 20 weeks. I am just quietly gestating and their bored of seeing me


----------



## toothfairy2be (Nov 16, 2010)

@adiejan I missed your post! Cute bump!! DH says I sigh constantly. Anytime I stand or change positions. I can only imagine that progresses to grunting! @LittleKind happy to hear good news from you too!! Looking forward to more from you when school is out.


----------



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

Milk- I dont have any specific concerns, I just cant help but feeling my body is trolling me. Hearing the heartbeat would make me feel less nervous and more excited to tell everyone at xmas. I just dont want to disappoint anybody.


----------



## toothfairy2be (Nov 16, 2010)

Thinking of you today @MountainMamaGC What time is your appt?


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@MountainMamaGC can't wait to hear your good news today after your appointment!!! @Milk8shake I think tonight I will start sleeping in the recliner. I hurt soooooo bad. My hips and all. @adiejan love your bump. @ [MENTION=160842]toothfairy2be that is why I go braless. Yep, no bra and sometimes just a tank. @SplashingPuddle hugs to you. When does the doctor feel the bleeding may stop and when will you be out of the risk of miscarrying ??? Hugs hugs @iixivboots thinking about you

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

I go in a couple hours.


----------



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

Yay she found it!!!! Phew!


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

@MountainMamaGC: yay!


----------



## toothfairy2be (Nov 16, 2010)

Wonderful news @MountainMamaGC!!! What a relief!


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@MountainMamaGC I knew only good news, @LittleKind only two more days........ You can make it!!!! Do you get two weeks off or three?


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@MountainMamamc - great news! Now you can enjoy Christmas just the way you planned! @adiejan - I forgot to add totally on the grunting, I think it has to do with us being at a size where we haven't adapted yet to not being able to bend in the middle lol... I find if I do the grunt escapes all by itself! @ToothFairytobe - yes! Bra shopping equals not fun, I went at 7-8 weeks for a wireless one and she told me I'd jumped two sizes - am sure it's not so lol... The worst bit i find is the strap around the chest can make indigestion / rib pain worse. I'm planning on getting a couple of those expanders for the back, also I got some gentle elasticated breastfeeding sleep bras (gentler version of a crop top bra) I figure they'll come in useful later as well, and are a great halfway between support and comfort. @LittleKind - enjoy that break when it comes!
So we're still waiting for @iixivboots update?


----------



## iixivboots (Apr 11, 2008)

Baby A is head down! We're penciled in for a vaginal birth with breech extraction the week of January 26. If nothing happens before then. Everything looks good. Baby B has high fluid levels, possibly because of my GD or just twin stuff. not too worried, but just more for my uterus to handle. 
Sorry no personals for so long. Thinking about everyone and reading along. Sorry there have been some scares but glad all the babes are quietly gestating Pretty tired tonight, think I need more water.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@Milk8shake - heard about this clearance auction on the radio this morning...
http://www.laudiston.com.au/online.php?action=dai&mode=dap&aid=1618&sp=3&gtp=101


----------



## kewpie80 (Nov 24, 2010)

SplashingPuddle said:


> Oceanspray - you are right that this is probably the best case scenario to explain the bleeding/crazy hcg levels/ extreme nausea. The doctor said the are fraternal, separate sacs. My family doctor must have missed the one twin. But I am confused about the bleed. I thought subchorionic hemmorages were between the wall and the gestational sac? Is that right? The doctor said it is between the babies and the blood is flowing down between them. At the time, I didn't know what more to ask about it, but now I'd like to know if SCH are always in contact with the sacs/placenta or if they can be away from them? She also gave no advice on if there is anything I can do. I see online some people are told bed rest or pelvic rest.


I had an SCH under my baby A's placenta in my previous twin pregnancy. Yep, it's usually under the placenta. Sub-chorion means under the chorion or placenta. I have no idea if it's possible to be not under the placenta. I'd think they'd call it something else in that case. Pelvic rest and bed rest is what I was told at the time. You especially don't want to lift anything cause that puts strain on the abdominal muscles which can open the bleeding spot more. Most clear up on their own in a few weeks. Mine was discovered when I bled heavily at 5w and was gone around 14 weeks, but mine was huge. I think they don't normally take that long.

Edit: I just did some googling and apparently it's called SCH even when not under the placenta. Also, not being under the placenta is a GOOD thing. Apparently the risk of abruption is much less in that case. The risk isn't very high anyway, so I'd be breathing a sigh of relief in your case.


----------



## SplashingPuddle (Jun 23, 2012)

kewpie and toothfairy: I really appreciate hearing your experiences with SCH. I don't have "bleeds" per se, but rather a constant mild period, sometimes picking up to medium-flow but usually quickly dropping down to low-flow. I am a bit concerned about the blood loss making me anemic, as this has been longer than a normal period. Was anemia ever a concern for you? I wish I could not lift anything heavy, but my 18month old is 30lbs! I have to life her up and down for her crib, diaper changes, into and out of the car, and a myriad of daily bumps.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@SplashingPuddle glad you are able to get support from mamas who have experienced this. I have learned just by reading. If you are worri about the iron aspect, why not take maybe floradix as a precaution... Hugs @chuord part of me wishes it were hot here as it is cold and rainy now. I guess the grass is always greener.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@iixivboots - that is great news!so all proceeding well you are looking at your preferred birth option  glad everything else is looking good, hoping that you're GD settles down a little bit.


----------



## kewpie80 (Nov 24, 2010)

SplashingPuddle said:


> kewpie and toothfairy: I really appreciate hearing your experiences with SCH. I don't have "bleeds" per se, but rather a constant mild period, sometimes picking up to medium-flow but usually quickly dropping down to low-flow. I am a bit concerned about the blood loss making me anemic, as this has been longer than a normal period. Was anemia ever a concern for you? I wish I could not lift anything heavy, but my 18month old is 30lbs! I have to life her up and down for her crib, diaper changes, into and out of the car, and a myriad of daily bumps.


Anemia wasn't a concern, but only cause I didn't give it any thought and the re never mentioned it.

My bleeding went on for awhile and then we just watched the sch shrink at each u/s. I can't remember how long the bleeding went, though. I don't think it was more than a couple weeks. I did have other bleeds later, but they were unrelated.

I hear ya on the needing to pick kids up. If it were me, id pay attention to what was going on before any bleeding increased and then try to avoid whatever it was in the future, but if you have no increase, you may be ok, but I'm no doctor. Hopefully it clears up soon and you won't have to worry anymore.


----------



## kewpie80 (Nov 24, 2010)

So do these super late responses from my fellow americans mean you all can't sleep either?

I'm in the bath with my phone hoping to get my low back to calm down enough to sleep. 3 hours last night and looks like it will be the same tonight.


----------



## toothfairy2be (Nov 16, 2010)

@SplashingPuddle Nobody has mentioned anything about anemia to me either but I agree with @tracyamber floradix is probably not a bad idea especially if you have constant bleeding. My bleeding has only happened those 4 times with mild spotting in between so I would guess I replenish my iron in between! I think if carrying around your child is a normal amount of activity for you it shouldn't negatively affect you just try and rest as much as possible when you can. Did you say 2 weeks until your next ultrasound? @kewpie80 that is interesting it is called SCH regardless of location. My understanding is mine is also between the two babies, not really under either placenta. Do you know what caused your later bleeds when the SCH was gone? My SCH hasn't changed in size that they can tell, if anything it has shrunk (the main portion between the babies is about 5cm x1 cm and the other part is probably 3cm x 1cm- she said it was 'sizable' which I assume means large&#8230. I'm only 16w so I am still sleeping at night (minus the 5 trips to the pee) but I imagine as you get bigger the sleep gets shorter! @iixivboots Sounds like you have a great plan ahead of you for a fantastic birth! You might be next then!! How exciting! @chuord where is your update lady? You are always so great at responding to everyone and we never get to hear about you and the babes. Have you shared any name ideas yet??


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@Kewpie - ouch! Did you ever get to a point where you could sleep? Do you have a secret ingredient for the bath to help you relax? @ToothFairytobe - lol! Nothing that interesting here, apart from I'm 22 weeks today - I just love counting the weeks down  which also means I'll be taking another belly shot when dh is up (not planning on posting though as I did just last week) I still feel reasonably small considering the size of the babies.... You seem to be hitting a much better energy level nowadays 
There's a local auction here tomorrow, a liquidation of an entire baby store, I'm debating whether to go or not... Am sure there'll be great bargains, but I haven't had a lot of time to research and am not sure if the bargains will be better than the stress lol! @tracyamber - let's have an all about you mama! I need updates!
Oh and ladies I'm starting to feel a hint of your pain - I go to bed because it hurts my ribs to stay sitting, I get up because it hurts my hips to stay lying down lol... So it begins!


----------



## kewpie80 (Nov 24, 2010)

toothfairy2be said:


> @kewpie80 that is interesting it is called SCH regardless of location. My understanding is mine is also between the two babies, not really under either placenta. Do you know what caused your later bleeds when the SCH was gone? My SCH hasn't changed in size that they can tell, if anything it has shrunk (the main portion between the babies is about 5cm x1 cm and the other part is probably 3cm x 1cm- she said it was 'sizable' which I assume means large&#8230. I'm only 16w so I am still sleeping at night (minus the 5 trips to the pee) but I imagine as you get bigger the sleep gets shorter!


They never could find the source of the other bleeds. My longest one was just like a period when I was around 19-20ish weeks. I had another around 24ish weeks with contractions as well. They both landed me in the L&D for a few days each. It's so frustrating to have no idea what's wrong, but in the end, the babies were fine. It was just really scary during. They gave me steroid shots each time which is why I think my twins did so well and didn't need any NICU time when they did actually come. There are many born at 36w that do end up in the NICU. So, it was maybe a good thing in hindsight.


----------



## kewpie80 (Nov 24, 2010)

chuord said:


> @Kewpie - ouch! Did you ever get to a point where you could sleep? Do you have a secret ingredient for the bath to help you relax?


I did finally fall asleep around 4am my time. Both my older twins woke up about an hour later and were crying, so it didn't last long. Thankfully DH went and took care of them, but sleep was light the rest of the night.

Nope, no secret ingredients, though I have been using my kid's bedtime bath soap the last couple times. It's supposed to lull babies to sleep, but I just like the smell :grin:

I think I've gotten a large surge of relaxin recently. My hips keep hurting and feeling like they need to pop and every joint in my body hurts, even my end finger joints. My chiro commented a few days ago about how I must have a lot of relaxin going on cause my neck had a huge range of motion that isn't normal...not bad... but also not mormal. I'm guessing that's why sleep has been so difficult.

I remember hurting a lot last time, though it was almost entirely just my back. It wasn't too bad though cause I didn't have any kids yet, so naps were easy and so I just napped as my body would let me. This time, it's not so easy. I'm thinking of it as practice for after the new ones are born. That is a tired I never knew existed before.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

I have been having a hella hard time sleeping too. And I feel like I'm wobbling now. I'm approaching 33 weeks in a few days so........ @chuord I know that is not much of an update. Thanks for always checking in with everyone. Congrats on being 22 weeks!!! Like @iixivboots I think we are penciling our birth being around the 22nd? So in 5 weeks. It will get crazy around here with births but then all the new mamas around the same time too so they will have a burst of births as well. I was going to type something else but totally went blank...............

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Oceanspray (Nov 20, 2014)

Hey, just peaking in once more to answer @chuord: since you asked, I am travelling fine (waiting to know and excited), and I had to bust into your thread here y'all because I had been lurking even more than usual for @SplashingPuddles's update - but I am following you all and am so happy to hear the positive progress all your babies are making. Keep on growing 'em well, mamas!  Over and out....


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

@tracyamber - I hear you! Any luck sleeping in the recliner? Wow, 5 weeks seems scary soon.

@kewpie80 - you made me LOL at using the baby bedtime bath gear. Is it lavender scented? I love lavender. Also, I'm jealous that you have a bathtub. Just sayin'. So sorry about 3 hours sleep, it's hard, and even harder with your kiddos, I bet. I hope that you are at least resting with your feet up most of the time, even if sleep doesn't come.

@chuord - thanks for the auction link. We don't really need a lot now, but I still thought it might be worth a look. Turns out it's been postponed though, so be sure you don't go along tomorrow! Sorry to hear you are starting to hurt. You might be in the market for a recliner too!

@toothfairy2be and @kewpie80 - the nerd in me finds it interesting to read about the SCH. I _think_ I've had one in every pregnancy except this one, oddly enough.

@iixivboots - yay for a good appt. 26th Jan is Australia Day, which is a holiday here, so I'm taking that as a good omen for you!

@MountainMamaGC - how are you feeling after your appt regarding spilling the news for Christmas?

@LittleKind - nothing wrong with a boring pregnancy!!

@Xerxella - funny you mention it, Lincoln is my preference, mainly because I love "Linc". Phoenix is DH's name, and I'm not sure how you would nickname it. I thought maybe "Nix", but I'm not sure!

@adiejan - you're just so cute. Also, I'm a massive grunter. Or groaner/sigher/whinger. I do it without even noticing.

*AFM: * So, apparently my swelling has decided to move north. Today I had 3/4 pants on and I had to cut the elastic in the leg hems because of the swelling in my calves. I was shocked when I realised how swollen they were, so I weighed myself, and I have put on 1.6kg in 15 days. A fair portion of that *has* to be fluid, I feel sure. I also wake up several times with my hands being either totally numb, or having pins and needles. It only happens at night, which is strange.

Other than that, I've been trying to think things I need to bring up with the MFM consultant next week, and I have been looking at birth plans and such. Honestly though, the only thing that I care a lot about is a healthy baby. The rest of it seems so insignificant. Maybe in another life I would care more, but basically, I just want to hold him as soon as humanly possible, and I think I can live with whatever else might happen.


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Milk - You sound like me with my first pregnancy - I put on 8 lbs (3.6 kg) in one week toward the end. I didn't even have ankles for the last 6 weeks or so. I had to wear flip-flops everywhere, including my brother's wedding! The hand thing is carpal tunnel syndrome, and it SUCKS. Had no idea that was a potential pregnancy issue till it happened to me, and I looked it up in my pregnancy book. Basically the swelling is pushing on the nerves in your wrist. It became painful for me to even try to cut my food with a knife at one point. Good news is it will go away once baby comes and the swelling is gone. (Which is not instantaneous, sadly.) Also, you might want to let your care provider know about the sudden swelling increase, since it's a symptom of preeclampsia. However, despite my totally insane amount of swelling, my BP was perfect and I had no protein in my urine, so no pre-e. Oh, and compression socks can help some with swelling. And yes, I know they suck in hot weather. But it was worth cranking up the a/c so I could move my ankles! There's also something similar for wrists, which I really wish I had looked in to.

AFM, reading along, but just can't keep up right now. My grandfather was hospitalized this week, so we may be making an unexpected trip to Utah (15 hour drive with a 2-year-old and an infant. Yuck.). My mom and her sister both feel like he's slipping away, but it's just impossible to know how much time he has left.

I'm excited for the deluge of babies in 2015! My guess is that this thread will really quiet down by mid-February, as everyone adjusts to their new family member(s). Unless we get a big influx of new grads, which would be great!


----------



## hope4light (Feb 29, 2008)

monkey - I'm so sorry about your grandfather. Keeping you in my prayers.

Hi to everyone else - I'm around and keeping my eye on you ladies, but just crazy busy right now. Can't wait for all these new babies to come!!!


----------



## kewpie80 (Nov 24, 2010)

Monkey - So sorry to hear about your grandfather. Our weather here in Utah has been beautiful, so if you do have to make that trip, hopefully the weather will continue and you won't have to deal with snow too, except in the passes; I doubt you could escape that one.

xerxella - I keep meaning to tell you, but keep forgetting... Matt's picture makes me LOL every time I scroll through and see it. every.time. He's such a cute baby!

milk - I'm not sure what's in it, to be honest. It's not a distinct lavender smell, but there may be some in it. This is the stuff. I looked at the ingredients which told me nothing. haha

chuord - there was something I wanted to say to you, but it escapes me at the moment... Hopefully I'll remember by the time I submit.

AFM - We are seeing the MFM again today to have a follow up check on Harold's kidneys. I can't remember if I let you all know about his problem or not? If not... Aedric was the one with the heart issues that have since resolved. At our last u/s 4 weeks ago, we discovered that Harold's kidneys were 3 times the size they should be. Well, today is the follow up. A neighbor is watching my twinkies so DH can come with. So hoping for good news.

Sleep actually came easily last night for once. I'm not sure what was different, but I hope I can make it happen again tonight. 

I've been super lazy in my recliner. I decided a couple weeks agi that it would be a good idea to knit christmas stockings for M&L. I'm nearly done with M's but I have less than a week to finish L's. I can knit fast, but I'm not sure I can go that fast...


----------



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

I hope all you ladies find some relief from your aches and pains and swelling, but I think it only comes after the baby is born. lol. With my daughter I was lucky to carry small so I was pretty comfy right till the end. My husband suffered more because I snored really loud at the end. 

I am doing well. Just counting down the days till we get to tell our families. I am finally feeling excited.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@kewpie80 I'm stalking for hopeful news after your appointment today! Hugs mama @Milk8shake I have not slept on the recliner yet. I just hate the thought of leaving my toddler to sleep alone as he is so snugly  so last night I went to bed at 12:30 am so I'm spending less time laying down. I know tha weight gain toward the end really knows how to come on doesn't it? I ended up cutting my cute black skirt because it was too tight in the waist but now it fits perfect!!
Afm today I'm just relaxing after a play date this morning. I just prepped the dough for hanukah cookies I having been promising my ds since Tuesday!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@Milk8shake - I'm actually excited that the auction is postponed  means I get to relax today instead of debating what to try for... Re your swelling and pain - ouch! I used to get tendinitis in my wrists (they got too loose) the wrist braces help a lot - a cheaper way than the pysio ones is to get skating wrist braces (I have those for my rollerblades and they work well) I also have the Physio one but it died. I was thinking are you still lying predominantly on your left? Is that side more swollen? Maybe rotating more in bed would help? Also re the pressure stockings, I have a surgical pair I kept after a procedure - they actually feel great on - like a leg massage. Re recliner, my plan is to stalk the Christmas sales lol.... @monkeyscience - hugs on your grandfather, and he thought of the long trip at this time of year... Hope it all goes as well as it can. @hope4light - hi  give us an update when you are less busy lol. @Kewpie - woohoo, celebration for actually sleeping! Remember to let us know how things are after your mfm... Fx everything is improving. I hear you on lazy - I've got a half finished blanket to crochet, not really hard but even when I'm bored just sitting it seems like so much effort. @MountainMamamc - I'm just so happy that you are excited to announce! All these extra worries can sure throw a damper on excitement but it great you found yours again! @tracyamber - thanks for your update  from reading everyone's comments 32 weeks seems to be when you hit the wall of fed up and uncomfortable, hoping it's improving a little... Mm Hanukkah cookies, can you post a pic, I've never seen them. @ToothFairytobe, @adiejan - how are you two travelling? Still full of energy? @Alive with you, @iixivboots - hi there!
Afm - the last 24 hours have been hugely painful (warning tmi) after my first ivf I ended up with a haemorrhoid (from e slight hyper stim), so far it's been ok, just a nuisance... Yesterday it decided to ramp up, it throbs with every pulse beat, walking, sitting, moving increases the pain level... Anyone have any suggestions? I'm about ready to ask to have it surgically removed (over reaction I know, but soo painful)


----------



## kewpie80 (Nov 24, 2010)

@chuord - Sorry about the hemorrhoid (or ass grape as my friend calls them) Witch hazel has helped my minor ones, but I don't know if that would help a monster one. Sorry.

AFM - It appears that Harold's just growing into his kidneys. The size relative to his body was just touch bigger than they should be instead of 3 times the size like last time. Dr is much less concerned. Both are head down so as long as they stay there, it looks like I may be able to do another double vaginal birth.


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@kewpie80 - Yeah for a good report. My understanding is that boys can have larger kidneys because its harder for them to get urine out (longer urethra) against the pressure of the amniotic fluid.

Hey to all! I think this thread will definitely slow down in February because babies DO take all your time.

So here's the latest Matt picture. "I don't always drink beer, but when I do, I drink Dos Equis".


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@Kewpie - thanks, I might try it anyway. Woohoo on Harold growing into his kidneys, great news....also so impressed you've got them organised into being head down already  @Xerxella - totally lol! You are the funniest mum, his 18th birthday is going to be a riot with all these cool pics to display  if you feel in the mood and get a whole five minutes, it'd be great to here how you are doing, I'm guessing you've recovered from the c sec as quietly as you put up with all the stretching and discomfort of pregnancy. @Autumnlaughing - how are you going?


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@Xerxella thank you for the laugh. That was so funny. I read it first then looked at the picture. Thanks mama. He's cute btw!!! And is looking really good.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@kewpie80 I'm relieved things are looking better. @chuord here they are. Want one?









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@tracyamber - do you ice them too? Yes I think I do want one lol... Hungry all the time right now


----------



## LittleKind (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi everyone! It is the first day of winter break! I told my son we were both going to cuddle and sleep in this morning to celebrate, and we both popped up by 6 (which IS late for me since I teach middle school) but not what I had planned. My family told us they were planning to get us a retreat trip up to the mountains over break as a gift, and I had to unfortunately tell them I don't want it...I just want to be home in peace and quiet for a while and not need to go anywhere - even on a trip. Now for the way overdue personals!



Milk - I feel like I am in worse shape than the ladies I know who are farther than me. No real issues, but more achy and sick than they seem to be. Maybe in my case I am just feeling sorry for myself. But I know how you feel anyway. 

Chuord - you are so good at keeping the thread moving. Sorry to hear you're in pain. Did you find any relief yet? I agree that sales are more stressful. We have black Friday here after thanksgiving where everything is on deep discount and everyone scrambles to get a good deal. I never ever go. The anxiety is too much for me and that pressure to act fast actually causes you to make some bad spending choices, in my opinion. I'd rather get deals from second hand stores or local swaps where I can cost compare.

Kewpie - I laughed about you knitting stockings. I knit one for DH the first year we were married, very elaborate, and decided to knit one for myself the following year and each baby afterward. So, so far I have made one (6 years later). Glad youre a little more comfy in your recliner. Also yay that they are both head down! I had to take little notes as I caught up so I would remember what to say to everyone and wrote "double vag" next to you. 

mountainmama - I am glad that you are feeling excited now! It is hard when you have struggled before to ever have a moment where you just are overjoyed that this is real. The effect other women have when they poas comes to us way later or not at all. 
tracyamber - good for you altering your clothes to fit. I cut the zipper out of some jeans and basically ruined them but it seemed like a good idea. I read online how to replace the zipper with a panel but I have not gotten that far yet (see stocking comment above). Those cookies look awesome. Are they basic sugar cookies or are they a Hanukah recipe? Love the shapes, too. 

xerxella - always happy to hear from you and matt. He looks great! What a cute and expressive guy.

splashingpuddle - I am sorry you are sick. I was reluctant to take any meds, but they make a HUGE difference and I already weaned off of them. With my son, I never did take them and the sickness got worse and worse. In my experience, better to nip it in the bud early on than suffer all the way through. Keep us posted on the bleed. That sure must make it hard to ever feel at peace.

Boots - I might have missed your last post because I have been away. Hopefully you are just quietly gestating and racing the other Feb ladies to the finish.

alivewithyou - glad your back is feeling better. Mine is already getting tight so I should like, work out or something. Who knows. I hear a lot of you use hypnobirth. I am going to look into it. I think I am going to wear earbuds at the hospital this time to tune out the hub-bub around until I really have to hear it. I was so distracted the whole time I gave birth before.

toothfairy - ohh the bras. I need new ones so bad, my rack is so huge (I was board shaped before but breast fed my son forever so my breasts just went right back to enormous - we called them "milk bags" when ds was young because they were so unlike what I had before, and because we are tacky.) But I can't find anything without wires and I don't want to try on endless bras when my boobs actually really hurt. I am kind of thinking of getting nursing bras now but I know I will use those 2 years after baby comes so I don't want to rush into wearing those before I need to. 

adiejan - LOVED the bump pic. You look so great. I know what you mean about ramping up before the holidays. Just spent the Friday before break with middle schoolers and it was a zoo. In a fun way, though (or so I told myself). I have to remember that their youthful, impulsive exuberance is part of who they are and not something I should even try to "manage." Mental heath clients are probably different in that way at least. 


This is a book now and I should go back and add a table of contents. 


ETA just saw my ticker. Happy 13weeks to me.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@LittleKind glad you have some time off!!!!!!!!!! Yes, basic sugar cookies. Happy 13 weeks!!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kewpie80 (Nov 24, 2010)

Littlekind - happy 13 weeks! Welcome to the 2nd trimester!


----------



## kewpie80 (Nov 24, 2010)

Xerxella- that's interesting about the pressure vs urine thing. I hadn't thought of that, but it makes sense. I'm relieved he's looking better. They'll check again at the next u/s if I make it that far.


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

@monkeyscience - I think you jinxed me. This morning my wrists are swollen and I'm having trouble picking things up! My thongs (you call them flip flops!) are the only shoes I have been able to wear for a couple of weeks, and even they cut into my flesh because they are slimline. I'm going to have to buy a new pair. Sorry to hear about your grandfather, it's always really hard, let along with kiddos and a long drive to wrangle.

@kewpie80 - yep, that's definitely lavender! Yum! Great news about the kidneys and also the head down babies. A few little positives to keep your spirits up!

@chuord - I actually have those physio wrist support things, but they make it really awkward to use the bathroom :irked, and seeing as I go like a million times a night, it doesn't seem like much of a trade off. I hope you can get some auction bargains. There's honestly not much I really need, aside from a car seat, so that would have been my only motivation. Are you feeling a bit more comfortable today?

@LittleKind - Woooo! 13 weeks lady! Well done.

*AFM*: Not much to report. I did a bunch of cooking for the freezer yesterday, and then really paid for it in the evening. Just hanging out for my consult on Wednesday. Not looking forward to Christmas really because I'm uncomfortable and sore and tired and don't feel like entertaining people. I asked DH if we could skip it, but he's super keen. I usually do tons of Christmas baking and make little sweets packages to give as gifts, but I haven't made a single thing this year, and it's not looking very likely at all.


----------



## LittleKind (Feb 25, 2011)

Milk I am doing way less than usual for Christmas, including not getting out most of the decor, or attending church even once this advent, or cooking/baking, or hosting (dh mom offered this year). So I figure everyone will either understand or get over it! This will be the most wonderful time of the year when I sleep, so that's all I plan to do. 

I do wonder if ds cares but he's little and doesn't have real expectations for Christmas I guess


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@Milk8shake - bugger re the wrist guards, I totally forgot about the toilet frequency thing... Hmm does sleeping with your hands slightly raised help at all? Since her breast cancer surgery my has a pillow under that arm, after they took some of the lymph nodes she gets swelling otherwise. Re me today (touch wood) things seem to be settling, I was not a happy camper last night after 4 days of the equivalent feeling of a throbbing toothache on my bum I think I'd got to a point of emotionally dropping my cool  we bought a donut cushion to sit on which helps, and added xylocaine (anaesthetic cream for gums) to my regime - it helped reduce about 40% of the pain! add in Panadol and at least I got some sleep. Dh kindly told me that an inflection of adrenalin into the lump would make it contract, but that I couldn't try that as it could compromise the placenta blood flow also - really!? Lol cos pointing out a solution I couldn't use helped mentally a lot - not! Just pointing out that I'm now coping ok and I just wanted to share the funnies... Dh has offered to apply cream, so romantic this baby making stuff!
Re Christmas, if dh is so excited and into it I'm sure he'll be happy to do the lions share of all the work  just position yourself where you can direct  re decorations I'm with @LittleKind nothing up here - except Christmas cards, and loving it! As dh says our Christmas excitement will come a few months later when we get our wriggly presents.
Ps sorry to sound like I'm such a complainer everyone, I'll be back to cheerful soon!


----------



## iixivboots (Apr 11, 2008)

32 weeks today. Just at the end of last week I started getting pretty uncomfortable. We went away this weekend and I did okay but got dehydrated. 
Today I had a little breakfast and coffee and when I stand up I feel so tight and uncomfortable. And sore lying down. Trying to drink more water before calling doc. My husband is working today and tomorrow and our sitter is out of town.
Edited: I think I was dehydrated. Feel more normal. As normal as it gets. Ha.


----------



## rcr (Jul 29, 2008)

Hi all: I am just getting back from the gyn. I have been having pain in my right ovary since the summer, and it has been worrying me for a while. I was worrying so much that I had convinced myself that I have cancer. The u/s showed nothing - just a bursted cyst. That does not explain why it has been hurting for so long. Maybe I have been getting cysts on my right ovary on a regular basis. I never had that problem before. It is interesting that my right ovary was always the one that produced no or very few eggs when I was doing IVF. In any case, I am pleased that I don't have cancer, at least not that is detectable by an u/s.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@iixivboots - congrats on 32 weeks mama! You seem to be doing really well with your twins, I'm so impressed you went away for the weekend. Hope you've had an easy day rehydrating and getting your status quo back, hugs being dehydrated makes you feel yucky! @rcr - congrats on being cancer free! So cute that you didn't share this huge burden until after it was cleared, next time something is freaking you out please lighten your load and share  we are good for it honest. Re the cyst, I've had or maybe still have one that has been there for the duration 8 months of fertility treatments, they checked it, it was fluid filled - even tried draining it at one extraction but it kept coming back. So it is entirely ossicle that it could have been there and irritating you all that time


----------



## iixivboots (Apr 11, 2008)

The pressure got so bad I felt like it might be something I should worry about, since it was constant whenever standing. I called my doctor and talked to her partner. She had me take 600 mg of ibuprofen and although I have been resting for hours I do think the pills helped. The babies seem more wiggly like everything isn't clamped down around them. It was scary. I have a NST on Wed and they said they might do that swab to predict preterm labor. 
Everything is pretty stressful here. They are now saying five weeks at most and we still don't have anyone lined up to come watch my son. This is pretty much my mother in laws fault but she refuses to commit. Our sitter is out of town and my husband's boss is not being understanding about him working from home. 
I have two more hours until my next advil dose and I think I'm going to have to set an alarm. I don't want to wake up in that much pain. 
I'm thinking of everyone and reading all updates. Still haven't updated the roster so please let me know any changes.


----------



## LittleKind (Feb 25, 2011)

RCR I also have had cysts that linger and hurt a long time. Also, I was told that when they do burst, the pain can be unreal and stick around a while because the yucky fluid lingers in your pelvis and causes more discomfort. Twice I went to the ER thinking I had an appendix problem only to have a burst cyst. (now someday I will die of appendicitis because I am never going in to the ER for that type of pain again). 


Boots, I don't understand DH boss not wanting him to work from home. Couldn't he say that the alternative is to take FMLA leave and really leave the boss in a lurch? Does ds go to preschool and do any of the teachers know sitters or do sitting? When I worked in a childcare, lots of them were willing to watch a kid after hours privately. I am glad you are feeling better. You are holding out so well. congrats on 32 weeks!


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

@chuord - yikes, even if it wasn't for the placenta thing, not sure I would want an adrenaline injection in such a ouchie area. I don't think you're much of a complainer at all - always in good spirits. How are you doing today?

@rcr - good news about your results, and nice of you to drop by. Will they do any follow up regarding the source of the pain, or just rule out what they have already?

@iixivboots - that does sound scary, and I'm glad everything is a-ok for now. Just remember that the PTL swab is really only useful for predicting *not* going into labour, so don't freak if it's positive. Sounds like your hubby's boss might need a bit of a talking to.

@LittleKind - your Christmas sounds so lovely and lazy, I'm a little bit jealous. I hope it's nice and restful for you. I'm sure DS doesn't mind a bit.

*AFM:* Saw the consultant today. He basically said he would support me either delivering vaginally or by c section, and that both _could_ be suitable for my situation. He did stress that I had a much higher likelihood of complications arising from labour though, and ending up with an emergency section as a result, but he definitely wasn't judgy or pushy, just matter of fact. I basically feel like a section would be my preference anyway, so it kind of just reinforced what I already thought. As far as I'm concerned, if I make it to term, my teeny uterus will already be stretched well past it's capacity, and I just don't really see the point of risking a rupture. So, I'll be scheduled for a section at 38 weeks, around 2nd of Feb. I won't know the exact date until two weeks prior. I'll get the steroid injections for baby's lungs though, because they typically prefer to do sections at 39w.

However, if I go into labour spontaneously prior to the planned section, he said that most likely a vaginal delivery will be the way to go, unless bubs is struggling for some reason. They would try and stop the labour long enough to get the steroids in, but after around 34/35 weeks, they would likely just let me deliver. I know this is MDC, and the centre of the crunchy universe, but I can honestly say that I do NOT care how this kid comes out, at the end of the day. I don't care about cord clamping, and vitamin K, and bathing or pretty much anything else. Just hand me a healthy, take home baby, please.

Can I also just say though, that despite how horribly uncomfortable I am, and how much I'm essentially hating this pregnancy, that the idea of having a FEBRUARY baby is just astonishing?! Plus, I've only got to last another seven days to have a 2015 baby! Both concepts seem pretty foreign, considering how much time I've spent worrying about micro preemies. The mind really does just boggle.


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Milk - Feb 5 is my birthday. Just sayin'. And yeah, how crazy is it to be planning on 38 weeks?!


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

AAM only because it's funny - I was filling out the paperwork for the rheumatologist yesterday, and had to circle issues I'd experienced in the last six months in various body systems. As I read through the rather long list, I kept thinking, "Yes, yes, yes...but I'm pretty sure that was all pregnancy related!" I should probably go back and count, but it was probably half the list!


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@Milk8shake m glad you had such a positive experience at your appointment. You are going to have your baby in your arms in no time!!! Your baby ( if you make it to feb2nd will be just about two weeks younger than mine... Eek. This is exciting. Yeah this pregnancy though is so uncomfortable but well worth it when I see my child!!! @ chuord hugs and how are you? Like milk said you nev r complain and I don't think you have ever come off as a complainer. Don't worry. Thinking about you @iixivboots I hope all is going okay for you now. Let us know what the tests results say.
Hi @adiejan @monkeyscience @LittleKind @toothfairy2be and everyone else I missed.
I'm tired. I just made a batch of dishwasher soap and and more body soap. My belly feels..... Huge and heavy and uncomfortable a and I'm down to just speaking about 1/4 cup of whatever during my meals or I feel like I might pop!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@iixivboits - hugs and keep us posted! @Milk8shake - things are settling, with caution and care lol. Woohoo on a great appointment! It's so cool that the choices will be yours  or babies depending on who moves first  how are you adjusting mentally to knowing regardless of when it happens he's ripe enough to make it? @monkeyscience - lol! That should make for a funny consult! @tracyamber - you are still doing so much! Remember to take a little down time  week 31 onwards sounds like hard work! The lack of space to eat bit sounds worst of all, do you eat frequently?
Hi all! Have a wonderful Christmas tomorrow!


----------



## hope4light (Feb 29, 2008)

Milk - It's so exciting to see you making it so far!!!!

HI to everyone else, just wanted to pop in and say Happy Holidays to everyone - I hope you are/do enjoy your Holiday!!!


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Merry Christmas (or whichever holiday you celebrate) everyone!


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Merry Christmas!! Hooray for all the babies still cooking, and health and sleepiness to all the "outside" babies!


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

Milk8shake said:


> I know this is MDC, and the centre of the crunchy universe, but I can honestly say that I do NOT care how this kid comes out, at the end of the day. I don't care about cord clamping, and vitamin K, and bathing or pretty much anything else. Just hand me a healthy, take home baby, please.


I very much understand what you're saying here. I am part of a crunchy group on Facebook and asked them if I'd be "kicked out" if I choose a c-section for any future births. They all reassured me that it's not about c-section versus vaginal versus totally unmedicated. It's all about a mama being informed about all the choices and then in the end making the best choice at the time for her individual situation, which you are.

Many happy wishes for your soon-to-be 2015 baby!


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

Happy holiday to all!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## adiejan (Mar 3, 2013)

Merry Christmas!! (Or whatever you celebrate!) I am so thankful for all of you!


----------



## kewpie80 (Nov 24, 2010)

Milk - A healthy baby is goal and it doesn't matter how he exits! No one will fault you for an escape hatch instead of the chute route. :grin:

AFM - I figured it was about time for a belly shot. I haven't been posting as much lately, mainly cause it's sooooo difficult to type. My laptop is either too far away on my knees or precariously balanced on my bump or I type one handed while it sits on the arm of my chair. haha Pregnant mama problems, eh?

I'm showing signs of pre-e again and they're watching me closely at each NST. I have another one tomorrow along with an OB appt. I sooo want to make it to at least 34 weeks. I'm 32w3d now.



__
https://flic.kr/p/qg1ahc


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@Kewpie - hoping that the pre-e doesn't get you for a few weeks yet! I can totally understand the issues of 'reaching' the keypad, I'm finding the kitchen sink is getting further away too  you look fantastic - totally all baby at this stage! Keep us posted with your appointments if nothing else.


----------



## Tear78 (Nov 28, 2008)

For our Australian friends on the thread. In case you can't read it, the plumbing company is called "Mr. Rooter". Finally figured out how to post from my phone so I'll be on more again. Sending love!


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

@Tear78 AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH! That's a really sleazy looking mascot guy too! Hilarious.

@kewpie80, you look great. Really great. Impressive, actually. Hope your NST went well - I'm itching for 34 weeks right along side you.

*AFM*: Having a lot of trouble typing also, but for different reasons. Stupid carpal tunnel has turned into a massive issue. Can barely hold my damned phone. Hurts like a bitch, keep dropping things. I have a referral to see an occupational therapist, but of course it's the worst time of year.


----------



## LittleKind (Feb 25, 2011)

kewpie you look awesome!! Hope all goes well the next few weeks. stay well.
tear - good one! ever since the talk on this thread of words with different meanings in other countries, I feel like I am finding those constantly (but your example is the best! creepy mr. rooter!) 
milk - sorry about your wrists. will the issue go away after baby is born? sounds awful. 


This thread hit a Christmas lull right around the time I got a break from work and am ready to chat 


But, afm, nothing to report, as usual. Just pregnant and stuff. Had a lovely Christmas. Cleaning up (finally) after probably 4 months of letting everything fall apart around us.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@Tear78 - lol! Yep creepy! @Milk8shake - if you are interested pm me and I can send you the contact details of my Bowen lady (she's an ex nurse, and works out of her apartment riverside from the Mater... So really close to you. I normally get a could of weeks relief from pg aches after seeing her. Hugs on the lack of hand use, when you're already on bed rest it seems cruel to take away the one 'active' thing you can use. @LittleKind - I was thinking about you, @MountainMamams and @ToothFairytobe this morning, after yet another wacky doodle pg dream - wondering if you've had any corker dreams yet that you want to share


----------



## LittleKind (Feb 25, 2011)

chuord I just dreamed last night that I worked in a school where all the kids were so hungry that their stomachs growled constantly...and then realized it was dh snoring.


Also I couldn't sleep because my nose is runny, my breasts are dripping colostrum already, and even my cm is out of control. I kept feeling like I needed to get up and take a shower. I am the discharge queen. yuck.


Anyone on their second or more can attest to colostrum dribbling at this point? Is it just me and my overproductive milk supply?


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@LittleKind yes, colostrum drips here. Funny I had a dream about having a class too. I still have classroom dreams even though I have been out of the classroom for 3 years now. Funny about the growling stomachs and dh [email protected] kewpie80 you are doing awesome mama!!!
We are still on holiday and I am at family's house . Hope all is well. I took my blood sugar this morning and it was 93*sigh* really ? I'm diabetic? Freakin A . Annoyed and now have to look what I should be eating. I have been eating more sweets only because I'm not home and my options are limited.
Edited to add
I had 3 cookies yesterday. I have read that the nightly fast is the hardest time to control the blood sugar and that I should be eating protein before bed. @Autumnlaughing any advice?


----------



## adiejan (Mar 3, 2013)

Hey Everyone!

@Milk8shake- I am sorry about your hands. I think I might have the beginnings of something similar. My thumb gets very tingly. I am really looking forward to 34 weeks for you too mama! Oh and I think Jan 30th is a lovely day to have a baby...it worked out well for my mom he he.

@chuord- I sure had an odd pg dream last night! I was at church (ummm I don't do church) will all of the girls I do therapy with, trying to get ready to have a blessing. No matter how hard I tried I just couldn't get myself together! Ha ha maybe feeling the pressure of not being ready for these little girls. Almost 24 weeks for you...yay! Are you feeling those kiddos on the outside a lot?

@kewpie80- Sorry about the pre-eclampsia. I hope you make it to 34 weeks! Fx for you! You look awesome.

@LittleKind- How much more time do you have off of work? My mom is a teacher and I always get jealous when she is off for the holidays and summer.

@tracyamber- I am sorry your sugars are off. I was just taken off metformin by my MFM and had to do the stupid orange drink again on Tuesday. Yup...looks like I failed that one. I have to do the 3 hour test next week...booo! It is so hard to stay away from sugar during the holidays. When do you head home?

AFM: I am really trying not to worry myself silly about all of the things that are out of my control but it is really hard. I had an appointment that went well on Tuesday both girls have good fluid, growth, and we saw both of their bladders. Since they are mo/di we look for this all every two weeks. So it looks like they are sharing the placenta well! There are so many things I have learned that need to be monitored with mo/di twins. Some things that my MFM feels are new and not indicated in all pregnancies but I still worry. I am also trying to decide if I am going to try to have a vaginal birth or opt for a C section. My OB said she would let me decide what I would like to try and either way I would be in an operating room. Like @Milk8shake, I would really hate to have both. I have a very large fibroid over my cervix that might make it a mute point.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@LittleKind - interesting dream  it's always nice when our brain uses the sounds around us to make it more realistic lol.... Re the colostrum must be a second time thing, my breasts haven't changed that much, a little heavier, and eventually the nipples went darker - annoying as yours is at least you know they will work! @Tractamber - oh pooh on the blood sugar! I'm guessing you will need to watch what you eat before bed... Are nuts an easy option? @adiejan - lol the church dream definitely sounds like you were feeling flustered and unready. I think we're hitting that gestational time now as milk and the others have said viability while so exciting means the terrifying reality that we are having real babies! Lol I spend half my time excited and grateful, half feeling overwhelmed and invaded... At night when my body has had enough I keep trying to convince dh to take them for just a few hours  no luck so far. Although he did seriously say to me that it's entirely my choice whether we ever get pg again - that he is just really happy where we're at, and appreciative that I'm coping...he option of not doing it again seemed the most romantic comment I ever heard lol! Babies are moving heaps, not only can I feel them from the outside I can watch my belly move with the kicks. The weird one is when they both go for a roll - that tight feeling like you are about to pop followed by a strange sensation. You? Oh and space to eat is decreasing again - there was a brief window where I was fitting in more at each sitting but it's over.
Afm - we went recliner shopping yesterday, the one I like is part of a floor sale suite lol so we have worked out where the other chairs / couch will go... I guess since we use my old UNI club lounge it's justifiable...


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

I know its late and everyone is probably sleeping............ I just got ds to sleep. We are at grandparents house but was just at a huge gathering at uncle and aunts house. I had a blast but it got past ds bedtime and I think he got over stimulated and I got really hungry so he was requesting( demanding) to go home and I was trying to shovel food down so I could take off to grandparents house. Tears all the way home from him and total melt down. He kept saying he wanted to go to our new house( that is the name he has given the house we bought in October ) and finally I told him that he was home sick. We counted down the days we have left while in bed and with tears. Then he burst into a hard cry saying he missed his train set!!!! Needless to say I cannot return to the party because I have a feeling he will wake up . What a sensitive boy. So Dh and uncle just dropped of a piece of chocolate cheese cake and I'm staring at it trying to decide if I should eat it or not! @chuord that is so cool you are seeing your babies move on the outside! The recliner is a fantastic option for sitting and sleeping especially as you get bigger. @adiejan this twin thing sounds so complicated. Sounds like you have a good doctor . Try not to worry. Are you leaning toward a csection birth more? Oh yeah and that sucks you failed the sugar test!! It is hard during the holidays to be perfect isn't it?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LittleKind (Feb 25, 2011)

tracy now I am up later than you. I had to get up to use the bathroom and eat and then get nauseated, so I am still up. I am so sad for your DS! It can be so unsettling to travel, especially seeing tons of family and getting lots of attention. I hope tomorrow is a better day for him. It sounds like you will need to rest and cuddle a ton when you get back to the new house.  How old is he again? He sounds like a very sweet and tender little guy. (oh and obviously you should eat the cheesecake. I hope by now you have made the right choice).

Chourd, does the strange hardening of your belly seem like a braxton hicks contraction? You are about as far as I was when I started having those with DS, and they do seem to be triggered by movement - or maybe the babies know the contraction is coming so they wiggle right before? 

adie I had no idea that twins could be so complicated! It seems unfair to you (and chourd, and toothfairy) to have this extra to worry about on top of all the normal issues when you reach any milestone for the first time.

I am going to watch tv and try not to throw up!


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Hugs @tracyamber! That's so cute but I can imagine it's distressing too... I'm with littlekind - hope you ate that cake! @LittleKind - hope you are feeling better! Re the tight feeling, I've had it for over a month, I don't think it's is... It's more of a tightness only in some areas - typically there's a head or bump shaped lump out each side and the other bits of belly are not that tight... But you've got me thinking as I haven't experienced it before and have no idea lol!


----------



## iixivboots (Apr 11, 2008)

32+6. In the hospital 9 cm dilated waiting for baby A to drop. They are both head down and definitely ready to be 2014 babies.


----------



## toothfairy2be (Nov 16, 2010)

Welcome to the world babies @iixivboots!


----------



## tinytina (Dec 11, 2006)

Welcome to the world babies @iixivboots

Hi everyone else, 
Happy Holidays! Hope you are enjoying time with family and friends.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@iixivboots oh wow, can't wait to hear the birthing news!!! Excited for you and dh!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@LittleKind and @chuord I ate the cake!! My sugars were actually below 90!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LittleKind (Feb 25, 2011)

cheesecake and twins! This is shaping up to be a great day around here. Congrats BOOTS!


----------



## adiejan (Mar 3, 2013)

Yay boots! Can't wait to hear how things are going!


----------



## Oceanspray (Nov 20, 2014)

@iixivboots - I am just jumping in to say I wish you a safe and wonderful birth for both of your new family members and I hope they are healthy with little assistance required from the start! Tears in my eyes when I saw your post....


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@adiejan - sorry I forgot to say hugs on all the twin stresses! I know that you are in a category on your own regarding so many of them, but your girls seem to be doing a beautiful job at sharing... Another 5 or so weeks mama and they are in the really quite safe zone xxx @tracyamber - woohoo! Cheesecake and lower sugar levels  sounds like you were just reacting from all the christmas goodness and will be able to manage ok with diet control. Great result. @iixivboots - thinking of you mama and praying everything is going as well as it can! so exciting to wake up to! It's been 10 hours since you posted that you were 9cm,I'm hoping the twins are now here and that you got the full vaginal delivery that you wanted xxxx


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Oh, boots, I hope things went/are going well. And that dh's boss feels ashamed by his recent behavior when he hears the news! I thought we might
make it till 2015 before the next babies, but I guess not. Happy late Christmas present!


----------



## iixivboots (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi all! Gideon and Elliot are here! born at 7:30 AM. They are doing well in the Nicu on cpap and tube feeds. 
They started me on mag and steroids when I got here but then I went from 4 to 7 to 9 so fast! They were both head down and trying to fight for rights to leave first. Finally they took me to the OR and broke As water and B's water. They were here in like four pushes!
G was 5.7 and E was 4.11.


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

Woooott! Big congrats @iixivboots! Welcome babies, glad they are doing well!!


----------



## toothfairy2be (Nov 16, 2010)

Glad to hear mom & babies are recovering and doing well. Can't wait to hear more when you're able!!


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

Congrats @iixivboots! So happy to hear they are doing well and wow, they are big healthy babies. 

Sorry I've been MIA everyone. Had family in town for Christmas so been really busy and I've got a pretty nasty head cold now that is taking away all my energy. I've still been checking in though and baby and I are doing well still. Tonight I am working on my birth plan so that I can share it with my doctor on Tuesday. Looks like I get to reschedule my maternity photos for next week since I am going to look sick as a dog in them if I do them this week.


----------



## adiejan (Mar 3, 2013)

Congrats mama boots!! So glad to hear everyone is doing well!


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

Congratulations, boots!


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Yay, boots! Glad they are doing well (and so big!), and that the delivery was uncomplicated, or at least sounds like it was.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@iixivboots - congrats mama! So glad they are both out and doing well... Sounds like you were on an express delivery train with no choice lol. Enjoy your babies and being able to rest now xx


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

Many congrats @iixivboots . Please keep us posted !!! Hugs mama!!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

AAM: Hospital called with an OT appt for my hands which is next Monday - sooner that I expected, but not as soon as I would like. I no longer feel safe driving, which is not awesome. Scan tomorrow AM, back for personals afterwards :love


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@iixivboots - Congrats!!!!! Sounds like everything went wonderfully. So happy for you. 
@Milk8shake - I'm glad they're getting you in for the carpal tunnel. I had that when I was pregnant with my dd and it sucks. Luckily, it went away after she was born. Good luck at the appointment tomorrow.


----------



## hope4light (Feb 29, 2008)

Congrats Boots!!!!!


----------



## iixivboots (Apr 11, 2008)

No wires is G right after birth, the other is E last night.


----------



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

Congrats boots, they're beautiful. 

AFM: Good News- We told our families and they are super ecstatic for us. Bad News- I started flaring over the holiday and I am now on steroids and had to say good bye to having a natural birth this time around. Oh well.


----------



## LittleKind (Feb 25, 2011)

mountainmama, I am sorry to hear that. I don't know much about this. Why can you not do natural now? I am sorry if I missed it somewhere.


BOOTS those are the most precious little ones ever and I love their names. hope you are resting and cuddling. Congratulations!


----------



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

I have crohns disease and if my disease flares I should have a c-section because the risk of fistula and fecal incontinence goes up.


----------



## LittleKind (Feb 25, 2011)

mountainmama I recalled the crohns disease and now I do remember you saying there are those risks. I am so sorry to hear that. Forgive me for not knowing more about it - the only person I know with crohns is a man - is it possible to go in remission again before the baby comes or does this flare up mean there is just too much risk? I am so bummed for you that you will not have the birth you want. I know that is hard. Especially if I remember correctly you were not happy with your experience with DD, right? I am hoping the best for you!


----------



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

It wont be enough time to be sure I am fully healed up and if I need steroids to be well then I am technically not well. Steroids also thin out tissues making a tear more likely. I am hoping it will go into remission when the baby is born. I was not happy with my c-section last time, but I am hoping to find an OB that does the natural woman centered c-section technique so I can feel more involved with my birth. This pregnancy is so different from my last one. I was so healthy with my daughter. I read that if your child is more similar to you genetically you have a better chance of being in remission and if they are more different it can trigger a flare. I thought that was interesting. Maybe its a boy.


----------



## toothfairy2be (Nov 16, 2010)

@MountainMamaGC sorry to hear about the flare up and the loss of having a vaginal birth. It must be a lot to wrap your head around. How long do the steroids take before you start feeling better? I hope you can find an OB that will give you the birth experience you are looking for.
@Milk8shake Thank goodness they will get your hands looked at soon. Carpal tunnel is my worst fear bc I am a dental hygienist&#8230; eek! I can't remember when you said it but talking about your place on MDC when you aren't as 'crunchy' as others. It is SO true. I find a hard time in my DDC because of it. I love and appreciate the crunchy side but its not realistic in many ways for me and when it comes to birth&#8230; the romantic notions of a quiet midwife attended home birth were replaced with the desperation for live babies however they may come! Any nursery preparations on your end? 
@alivewithyou Sorry you got a Christmas cold! Probably a good idea to delay your maternity photos so you don't have puffy eyes and a dry nose. How did the birth plan turn out? Any nursery photos from you?
@tracyamber So happy you ate the cheesecake. Your little guy sounds so snuggly, even at the expense of sleep and partying! 
@iixivboots Great pictures! They both look so healthy!
@chuord and @adiejan Have either of you read 'When you are expecting Twins, Triplets, or Quads' by Dr Barbara Luke? I have learned so much. One of the midwives in my group has triplets and she recommended it. Her approach is proven to have babies with 30% higher birth weights and longer gestations. You must both be getting beautiful bellies by now! Is it time for new photos yet?

AFM- MFM appointment Wednesday. I passed my early glucose test but I'm sure they will make me re-do it at the normal time. We had a lovely Christmas. Busy Christmas Eve doing cookie decorating for all the little ones and a quiet Christmas day with just my sisters family/inlaws and my mom. I woke up with a cold Christmas morning and oh my gosh was I miserable all weekend. Finally feeling better. My baby belly is more noticeable and my sciatic and back pain are pretty horrible. It is all on the left side. The babies are active a lot now, not much as far as kicks but I can feel them rolling around and pushing on my insides! It really is so amazing and I feel so blessed every day.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@iixivboots - they are soo cute! Thanks for sharing! Did you get confirmation on if they were fraternal or identical? They look so similar  @Milk8shake - looking forward to your update  hoping your hand has relaxed a little too! @Xerxella - great to hear from you! Have you got an update on Matt and yourself for us? @ToothFairytobe - glad you are enjoying the movement so much  while it's gentle it's really sweet. I'll check out her website, I've been madly reading lots off the net, I did get one book but so far there's not a lot 'new' in it. Glad your cold was short! @alivewithyou - hope you get better soon! @MountainMamamc - hugs on the flare up, I love your attitude - already planning to make your c-sec the best it can for you. @LittleKind - what's new with You?
Anyone else that has 
Been AWOL love to hear your news


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

@chuord - would be good to get your update too? Wondering if you have made any progress with names, and if you are feeling a little more comfortable this week?

@toothfairy2be - I've given up on my DDC, for those kind of reasons. Glad you had a nice Christmas and are getting right into being all baby belly and feeling movements. Its a "nice" part of pregnancy.

@MountainMamaGC - interesting theory about the boy and how you are feeling. Sorry that it's interrupting your plans/hopes though.

@iixivboots - you make cute babies Mama! Hope they are continuing to do well today.

@Xerxella - any news on when Matt might be able to come home? Hope his feeds are going well.

Hope everyone else is doing well - @LittleKind, @hope4light, @tracyamber, @monkeyscience, @adiejan, @alivewithyou and whoever else I have missed.

*AFM*: The carpal tunnel business is bad. I keep dropping things. My feet/legs/ankles are swollen to the hilt. I have four limbs, and none of them are currently functional. Scan went okay, and baby has gained well, but is starting to show signs of IUGR. Although I knew that this was a risk, it's still stressful. They will reassess at the next scan, which will be in two weeks. As long as the blood flow stays normal, they will keep him in as long as possible, regardless of the growth. If the blood flow changes, then it might be another story.


----------



## LittleKind (Feb 25, 2011)

milk I am so sorry to hear this! It sounds terrible. You will be so far in two weeks. You are so far already! I know you said already and I am sorry for not remembering, the plan is not really to go to 40 or even close for you, right? I also meant to tell you the LOL moment I had when you were like uhhh I don't care how this baby gets here and I am not ashamed of that. I totally agree with you! I also have a theory, which might be wrong, that those of us who are fertility challenged are less inclined to want to have things be all natural because nature has not been super kind to us.

toothfairy that sounds like a great holiday until you got sick. I hope you feel better soon.

adie I always love an update from you. I don't know anything about twins or what you're going through but I love hearing how you are doing. Did your clients settle down from holiday madness? Do you not call them clients in your facility? That is the term where DH works. 

mountainmama, I am really sorry to hear this! but good for you being proactive about the birth you want in any circumstance. I just know it will work out. You deserve it.

xerxella think of you and your family often. Hoping you and matt are strong and healthy.

AFM I am at hte stage of heartburn, eating in the middle of the night, and feeling some movement. Feeling comfortably in the second trimester now and not checking my panties for blood all the time. My dentist said my gums indicate a girl. I dont know how he could know that, but he claims he is almost always right. We considered not finding out gender because we didn't with ds but I kind of want to know. This baby has a bum deal because I didn't believe s/he was real for a while and now I need to make up for lost chances to feel connected. I think knowing gender would really help.


----------



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

Milk that really sucks about your hands. That would drive me nuts. 

Littlekind- That is weird about the gums. I had a boss that said he could tell the gender by the way a woman walks in her 3rd trimester. Old Guatemalan wives tale. He said he was always right. I dunno. 

AFM-These steroids have really calmed my flare down, but I am hungry now even when I am full. I plan to keep the house stocked with fruits and veggies so I dont pack on too much weight. So far the dose isnt high enough to give me insomnia and anxiety and I am grateful for that.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

Hi everyone. My post just got zapped and I'm annoyed and can't find the energy to re write it. Errrrrrrrr


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SplashingPuddle (Jun 23, 2012)

milkshake: I know this probably sounds far fetched, but I developed carpal tunnel from hypothyroidism, which is more likely to occur in pregnancy/post-pregnancy. Once I was on the right dose of synthroid to treat my thyroid, my carpel tunnel completely disappeared with no other treatment. 

Boots: Congratulations!

After a good 9 week scan, I am trying to wrap my head around twins. My main struggle is embarrassment. When I tell people, I feel defensive, like I need to explain that given our situation, by putting in two embryos, we were told we'd have about a 12% chance of twins. Of course I don't feel judgemental about other people having IVF twins, but I am struggling to apply that to myself. I can't help feel like I should have been more "careful". I know its silly and I will come to terms with twins, and I'm surprised by feelings.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@Milk8shake - ouch! Lol re my 'pain' I've found a balance of care and minimal pain so at least that's a 'doable' compromise, I really think I have little chance of fixing it till after the babies are born. Re update, I don't have another check up till the 12/1 so ages away for a real update from me. In fact who knows if there will be more outside babies by then  @tracyamber - hugs sweety! Hope little boy is happier, and that you get plenty of rest... Hitting the last stretch now! Just update us on you  @LittleKind - heartburn is a pain, although mine improved as I went along - I seemed to be able to control it ok with food choices and volume... Re the checking for blood - woohoo that counts as a milestone for you! (Wishing splashingpuddle the same happy milestone soon!)
Anyone else find that sometimes when the baby/ies are in your ribs there's no choice but to lie down to stop the pain? I'm progressing with recliner shopping but no decisions yet as to which one... Sooner the better I feel!


----------



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

This is the ideal c-section for me. http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2613254/


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@Milk8shake I'm sorry to hear about you hands. I sure hope all the blood flow is normal on your next scan so you can let that baby bake until 37 weeks. Hugs mama. @toothfairy2be sorry about the pain too. Sounds like you had a nice holiday. Did people think the ornaments were adorable? @chuord babies in ribs.... I think I have an arm or something in mine right as I type!! Hugs you are doing so well my friend. @adiejan hi what's happening? @iixivboots nice photos of the babies. You must be very happy they are progressing well. Keep us updated!!! @MountainMamaGC I'm glad the steroids has helped with the flaring!
Hi to everyone one else. Making updates is getting harder it seems.
I'm okay, I slept better last night finally being in my own bed. I love my latex wool topper bed. I feel huge these days and have not so much energy. I have an appointment with OB on Friday and I'm glad DH will get to go this time. I can't believe we will be having this baby in in about 3 weeks. !!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## adiejan (Mar 3, 2013)

@MountainMamaGC- I am sorry that you have had a flare but I am glad it's feeling better. I guess it's better to know now what you are looking at than waiting until you are further to wrap your mind around it.

@Milk8shake- I am so sorry about the carpel tunnel! (I always picture actual carp swimming in a tunnel) So to monitor the blood flow are you doing MCA dopplers? I hope that little boy keeps growing well!!

@LittleKind- I really relate to the non-crunchy thing. I totally agree with your theory. I think those dreams about how things will go so naturally fly out the window when you start talking embryos, tranfers, and shots...OH MY! Technically they are called clients at my work but since I am working with teenagers it feelings kind of sterile so I call them "my girls." Things have sort of calmed down but January and February are usually the craziest  What does your DH do?

@chuord- It was so weird to try to wrap my brain around your 12/1 post...I kept thinking that was last month haha. In the US we do dates differently so I finally got it! Here it would say 1/12. That is awhile for your next appointment. Will you be 26 weeks?

@tracyamber- I truly want to throw a tantrum every time my posts get zapped. Especially when I do it on my phone...grrrrrr

@SplashingPuddle- I know I told you on the other forum but CONGRATS! It is kind of strange to start to wrap your brain around two babies. I am still finding myself feeling overwhelmed for my future taking care of two babies!! I have to keep telling myself...people do it all of the time...I am sure I can do it...I think hahaha!

@kewpie80- How are things mama? Anymore news?

@Xerxella- Thinking of you and sweet Matt!

AFM: My hips are starting to feel like they might just pop out at any minute! Is this a normal feeling haha?! I told DH I may just be walking and end up in the splits. DH tried to make me dinner the other night and hit frozen turkey steaks on a pan on our glass top stove and shattered it...oooops! So looks like I am getting a new stove today. He now says he will never cook again haha.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@MountainMamamc - will have a good read of that later today. @tracyamber - thanks  you too! Yesterday it felt like mini earthquakes in my tummy (lol not so dramatic, but it felt like there were echoes to the kicks) can't wait to hear your update on Friday... It's actually great every time any one of us hits a milestone it's a reminder that we are all moving along in the right direction. Also so glad that you slept better at home, actual sleep makes so much difference! So can I ask how you are finding this pg compared to your last? @adiejan - lol and lol re the stove! Tell him it's a nice try but still won't get him out of cooking  so sweet that they are doing so much! Have you found like me that your energy has increased from the first trimester but not a huge (normal) amount? Shall we do another round of belly pics this week? Also are you finding that you are more hungry about now? From what I've read we are heading into the rapid growth phase and I'm eating so much more!
Re the date lol! Normally I americanise dates and some words so as to make it easier for the majority  but my brain is forgetting to do that and just running with normal at the moment!
Ok here's a laugh to share - my sister got us these little bunny outfits for the babies as photo props... Dh has a cute rabbit love lol and I think they are adorable.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@chuord they are adorable!!!!!!!!!!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

@iixivboots: I love the pictures of your boys, they are beautiful!
@MountainMamaGC: Sorry to hear about your flare up and having to do a c section now. 
@LittleKind: Interesting theory about your dentist.. now we have to know if it's true. For me, i definitely felt a lot more connected after I knew the gender.. i don't know if it's because i was finally realizing I get to keep the baby or if it was the gender though. 
@toothfairy2be: Birth plan was super simple.. I am happy with it. I know I am probably not as crunchy as some are, but it was nice to have my ideal wishes written down. We are almost done with the nursery.. maybe I will post some pics once it is all finished. My best friend got me the elephant decals and some curtains for the nursery that i wanted and my grandma had a quilt custom made that would fit our theme so it's really all coming together now. Just have to stain the glider and possibly get a new cushion for it and we are done. I can't believe that you are already 18 weeks! I still feel like I am and then I remember that time has passed so much since then lol. Sorry to hear about the cold and back pain.. I can definitely relate. I don't feel kicks too much more either anymore.. mostly rolling and pushing.. sometimes my belly shakes and wiggles though and I think that is her kicking?
@Milk8shake: Sorry to hear about the carpal tunnel. I am sure that would be really frustrating and uncomfortable to deal with. Also sorry to hear about the scan. You have made it so far though. Was the baby's growth just slowing down or are there any signs they look for?
@SplashingPuddle: Hi! I hope the bleeding has at least slowed way down for you.. I get how scary that can be. I also get your feelings about twins. I don't have twins but I feel weird talking about even using fertility drugs at all to conceive this baby. You shouldn't be embarrassed though, I strongly believe we are meant to have the babies that we have.
@chuord: I feel you not he rib pain. I am almost positive mine loves hooking her foot under mine because it can hurt so bad sometimes. The only way it goes away is i lay down and stretch out. Those bunny outfits are so freaking cute!
@tracyamber: Can't believe you only have 3 weeks left. I am sure you are exhausted as I can only imagine how much more uncomfortable I am going to get and I am only at 32 weeks tomorrow.
@adiejan: I think the hips are definitely normal.. I can feel completely fine and the next thing I know my hip is seizing up and I can't even put any weight on it. It's no fun but it makes for some entertaining moments.

AFM: Had my 32 week appointment today and everything was perfect. Gained 5 lbs since my last appointment, my belly is only measuring a week behind (last appointment it was 3 weeks behind), and the baby was so active she kept kicking the doppler away when they tried to get her heart rate. I went over my birth plan with my doctor and I feel like we are on a good page together. Pretty much a perfect appointment without any wait at all even. I decided I am going to keep my maternity photo appointment as I found out I can leave work early friday and would rather do it on a day where I am less stressed rushing home from work.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@alivewithyou I'm glad everything looked great!! How many pounds have you gained this pregnancy? Just curious. Would love to see your maternity photo shoot

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

I have gained a total of 16 lbs so far and I will have to post some when I get them. 

I hope everyone has a great New Years eve. DH and I are getting ready to go to dinner and a movie. Just a relaxing night afterwards probably.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

Happy New Years everyone!!!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Milk, you are officially having a 2015 baby - congrats!! It's about stinkin' time it's your turn!

Also, just a few more hours, and all you pregnant ladies will be on track for 2015 babies. The next eight weeks are going to be busy!

Hi to all my fellow new moms - Autumn, Xerxella, Mainebaby, Boots...and I feel like I'm forgetting someone. Hope we can hear/see more about your little ones soon.

AFM, life is crazy. But baby girl is so incredibly adorable. And nursing hormone highs are real, which is why I don't chuck my darling children into a snow bank.  Happy (early/late) New Year to all - may 2015 be a year of miracles and joy for you and your families.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@alivewithyou - congrats on the great review and actually putting on weight!! Ditto re the pics it'd be great to see  
We had a quiet New Years here too, I napped and got up in time to see it in with dh  best I cold manage lol.
2015 feels like such a blessed year! My most exciting thought is a whole 12 months without ivf injections! I don't know why but that thought brings a tear to my eye lol, the babies are the cherry on top!
Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi @monkeyscience - cross posted! I'm glad she's so adorable and makes it all worthwhile!


----------



## LittleKind (Feb 25, 2011)

Happy new year ladies. Who will have our first 2015 baby?


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

monkeyscience said:


> Milk, you are officially having a 2015 baby - congrats!! It's about stinkin' time it's your turn!


Oh hell yes I am! You can bet that was definitely on my mind when the clock hit twelve. I'm so thrilled with this little guy. Next challenge is to make it through to Monday (34+1), to beat the doctor's theory of "between 24 and 34 weeks". Feelin' pretty confident about that.

@chuord, if little guy is in my ribs, I have to stand, and let gravity take over. I've been known to shove him about a bit when necessary though. Crazy that you got rabbit outfits - DH brought baby a fox one off eBay. It was supposed to be "newborn" but it's gigantic. Heaven knows when he will fit it. I LOL'd about IVF injections. I'm absolutely gagging for 36 weeks, when I can stop shoving damned progesterone up my hoo-ha!

@monkeyscience , you totally jinxed me. I've gained around 6kg (13lbs) in about two weeks. I honestly thought my scales were broken, but nope, I'm just totally water loaded. There has been a bit of a belly pop, but I'm certain it's almost entirely fluid, because when I'm less swollen, I weigh less. Have had to have ice baths for my feet multiple times a day. So glad to read about lovely baby girl though, and how worthwhile this journey is!

@alivewithyou, glad you had an awesome appt and birth plan is a go! Would also love to see some of your pix, although your home pix have been pretty impressive so far anyway. My belly is also measuring a week behind.

@tracyamber, you're so darn close! Glad DH gets to come to next appt. Will be looking forward to the update.

*AFM*: Bubs is measuring well weight wise. His abdominal and head circumference measurements have stayed on target. His leg (femur) measurements have been on the low side for a while, and this time dropped off the "normal" scale. It can be an indicator for a number of things, but the most likely is the beginning of IUGR. They will reassess at the next scan, but if the placental blood flow is still normal, and he is receiving nutrients, then he will stay put, even if the growth is slowed even further. If the placenta develops inefficiency, then it will be an early delivery. But he's at such a good gestation now, they are really not concerned at all.


----------



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

Milk: My foster baby had a touch of IUGR. His head was huge compared to his tiny body. He is all caught up now and went from 25% to 75% in height from 4 months to 6 months old. The doctor said they often catch up on the outside and he sure did.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@LittleKind - I'd suggest we make guesses re who's next, lol but it's going to be either milk or Tracy  so not many to choose between! @Milk8shake - looking forward to Monday and hearing that you made a liar of the doc  it's so cool that after all your hassles and losses he's stuck in there for so long! I know you are in a lot of discomfort now but you have lasted so long till now you should be feeling so impressed with how you've coped!
And lol right back re the progesterone up the hoohaa!! I forgot you were still on those to prevent labour, that would drive me nuts! Although I have to say the haemorrhoid creams are just as annoying! @adiejan - I forgot to say omg yes re the hips! I wake up every 1-2hours and have to roll over as the are killing me, then I get out of bed early cos I can't stand it any more lol (hence the recliner shopping). I know it's better to lie on the left, but I don't feel bad rotatiing (ob said either is fine, although left is better) as I figure each twin gets a spell of being the squished one lol.
Re the iugr, hope it doesn't get to be an issue, and it's great to know first hand @MountainMamamc that it does self rectify afterwards.
Afm - I swear I am increasing size daily, I really have to be organised with how I use my energy, small doses only (I weeded part of the backyard today for half an hour only, dh only sprays and when the weeds are half a metre tall I'd just end up with dead weeds - I prefer to touch them pre poison!) now I'm resting, then onto a shower lol... Anyone else finding they really have to watch their activity levels?


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

chuord said:


> @LittleKind - I'd suggest we make guesses re who's next, lol but it's going to be either milk or Tracy


It could be @kewpie80! We're only a few days apart, and she's cooking two! (Not that I'm trying to jinx you for early babies!)

MountainMamaGC - thanks, yep I have seen in my research that they usually catch up in the first 12-24 months, so I'm doing my best to not stress too much.

I think forgot to mention his actual weight, which is 2.2kg or 4lb15oz!! It's a really good size, so the chances are, even if he came today, he would only go to the Special Care Nursery, and not need the NICU at all.


----------



## kewpie80 (Nov 24, 2010)

I think I'm about caught up on reading. Congrats @boots! Your boys are adorable!

@Milk so sorry to hear of the carpal tunnel. That sounds miserable.

@chuord so happy you can feel and see them on the outside now. It's a magical feeling.

Afm- I've been in and out of the hospital this week with preterm labor. They were close to admitting me for hospital bed rest and adding magnesium and steroids, but they got the contractions stopped just in time. I've been put on nifedipine which helps, but not perfectly.I've been contracting all day today. I'll be 34 weeks on tues. I did have a ffn last sunday which was negative thankfully.


----------



## LittleKind (Feb 25, 2011)

If I had to put them in order, I would say Milk, Kewpie, and then Tracy? It is hard to say. I'm not even referencing the due dates page so I will probably be way off, haha. But yea, my money is on Milk but give it a while yet, milk!

It must be the new year, I signed up for prenatal yoga once a week until 2 days after my due date. Haha if you buy 26 sessions at once, surely that means you'll be committed and actually follow through, right? now I need a muuuuch bigger sports bra so I was shopping and saw maternity yoga pants. I do not understand. Aren't yoga pants essentially maternity wear for everyone? What would make the maternity version any different? 

Is it weird that I kind of hope I DO stay pregnant until my last yoga class two days after my due date, just so I can have the credibility of being the largest mama in class? I guess it will give me something to look forward to in June. Also, the sessions come in blocks of 6 or 7 weeks so it made sense to make that the last date instead of 6 weeks earlier.


----------



## adiejan (Mar 3, 2013)

Just wanted to tell @chuord...congrats on 24 weeks mama!!!!!


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@kewpie80 sorry to hear about all this commotion, I'm glad you'll be 34 weeks on Tuesday. Keep us posted!!!!!! @Milk8shake I will be stalking on your appointment day.. @chuord totally have to watch my activities..... Only I'm not very good at monitoring. Wish you were here so you could tell me to stop. 
Afm I'm exhausted because I have so much energy in my head but not so much physically. I have been making lots f soap. I just want to make this milk soap before the baby is here. Also, finally finished ds truck themed curtains today and a curtain for our bedroom closet as there is no door. I made breakfast and now making dinner. Fwiw, dh. Did order Chinese take out yesterday . Oh and I went to the beach and couldn't resist picking up oregon agates. I paid for that later. My appointment is tomorrow and I'll post, I'm a bit concerned as I have had a throbbing headache for two days now.
Hi @LittleKind @Xerxella @adiejan @MountainMamaGC @SplashingPuddle @iixivboots
Oh and good weight gain @alivewithyou!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@alivewithyou, @Milk8shake - it's nice to hear I'm not the only one with the rib issue! Milk - totally need to see a pic of that fox outfit! @Kewpie - hugs on the turmoils of this week! You were doing so well this pg I thought you were a cert to make it with ease. Glad it's all settled and you are home! What is it about watching them kick your skin that is so darn cool! @adiejan - thank you! Happy 23 weeks to you  how's the hips? @LittleKind - you are hilarious! Way too energetic for me right now  hmm never owned yoga pants but maybe the maternity are softer elastic around the top? @tracyamber - lol I'm so not surprised to hear you overdoing it! Don't feel bad about the takeout I'm doing that or freezer food 2/3 nights! The curtains sounds great, can't believe you were collecting large rocks - you is crazy!
Mind you I'm starting to feel the panic to get stuff done, I think if I make that list, and delegate some jobs to dh I might cope better  otherwise I'll 'do a Tracy' lol and do way to much hehehe


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@chuord yes , the delegating is great for my dh and he loves lists so I have been keeping him busy. Sounds like a great idea. Btw dh was streaming the duck football game from Australia! I was trying to pay attention to the commercials he he

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@tracyamber - our adds are sometimes funny but not always well made  hope that headache clears up, looking forward to your update xx


----------



## adiejan (Mar 3, 2013)

@tracyamber- Soap!! You are awesome. How much are you making? I can't believe how much you are doing. When are they thinking they will have you deliver? I remember it was early but couldn't remember when.

@kewpie80- How far along were you when you had your first set of twins? I think it is great that you are 34 weeks. I hope to make it to at least 35. I am sorry about all of the ups and downs. Are your little's getting excited?

@LittleKind- I kind of want to puke even thinking about yoga. I can't even bend over without grunting. I can only image how that would sound with yoga...downward dog would literally sound like an upside down grunting dog.

@Milk8shake- I am so happy that you have made it this far! I can't wait for you to tell everyone to shove it on Monday.

@chuord- The hips are no bueno but I expect that will just keep getting worse...oh well haha! I have also been delegating to DH and it helps my stress level so much. The nursery is all painted and good to go. We will assemble the cribs sometime this week. So exciting.

AFM: Well it looks like I officially have the "betes." I did my 3 hour glucose test on Wednesday and it was high. I was not surprised at all. I am pretty sure I will be able to manage it well with diet. I ate paleo for a long time so I am used to no sugar. I am 23 weeks today and I can't wait to get to 24.


----------



## kewpie80 (Nov 24, 2010)

@adiejan - they were born at 36w3d, no nicu, but did need a couple hours in special care nursery.

Sorry to hear about your sugars. It does get worse as pregnancy progresses, especially with twins. I hope you can get through to the end without insulin, though it's not the end of the world if you don't.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@adiejan - hugs on the sugars here too! I have to do mine next appointment, hope you can manage it well - but you seem so calm I can't see it phasing you even if you have to do the insulin. @Kewpie - so to match that you really only have a couple of weeks to last, what's your intuition say? @Milk8shake and @tracyamber - what's your gut instinct on timing?
Hi everyone that hasn't posted in a bit  hope you can update us soon xxx


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@adiejan so about your sugars. That sucks . Eat more protein to feel full. Hard boiled eggs and cheese are good. @chuord I think I missed something but I know we are having our c-section birth around the 22nd... 24th of January. 
Here's my update: all is fine. Even the headaches. No high blood pressure and Baby is fine. Belly measuring 2 weeks ahead. 
Thanks mamas

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LittleKind (Feb 25, 2011)

adiejan - oh no on the "betes!" Hope you find you can manage it ok. I kind of want to throw up at the thought of yoga, too. That was yesterday's ambition, but I already paid for the classes now  I forgot to answer your question about DH. He works in long-term care/assisted living. Mostly elderly but some disabled adults.

chuord - don't pull a tracy! hahaha I believe in you, of course, but no one can accomplish what she does.

tracy, milk, kewpie, hope you are all comfy and cruising to the end. I know you are NOT comfy for the most part but you are almost there!!

AFM I am organizing the "spotlight" threads in my DDC and am making it way too much of an ordeal because that's how I roll. You guys will all be jealous of how great our spotlight threads are there. I will say I sometimes feel like I am cheating on Fertility Challenged when I spend too much time in my DDC. The Fertility Challenged bond will not be broken!

Where are @SplashingPuddle and @radiowave and the others?


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@LittleKind hey mama!! Thanks for the laugh. I know those spotlight threads are awesome. You have the teacher thing going on, we never take shortcuts 
But I do feel a little jealous like you been cheating. Please don't leave me ... Us. You sound like the ms is pretty much gone????

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@tracyamber - woohoo on the good report! Excellent that you are measuring ahead, maybe baby will be big even with the early delivery  every day it's getting closer! @LittleKind - I know what you mean I stopped being a motivating force on my ddc cos I felt unfaithful lol... Plus for me I feel totally at home here. You guys think teachers are bad (yes they are) project managers are awful lol, I mean seriously it's a career based on organising and bossing people around  except I've been living with my head in the sand. Motivation is my New Years resolution. Yay on no ms!


----------



## LittleKind (Feb 25, 2011)

tracy hahahaha exactly. Teachers cannot help themselves. I am glad I am not the only one who feels that way with DDC.

Chuord you ARE the force here, we would all be lost if you were two-timing with the DDCs. 

YES my morning sickness is basically gone completely. If I overeat now I get heartburn, and if I wait too long to eat I get murderous, but as long as I plan it correctly I am feeling super!


----------



## kewpie80 (Nov 24, 2010)

I don't think I've even peeked at my ddc since joining the roster there. I'm so much more at home here.
@chuord it depends on the day. Some days I think I might make it to 38w and others I'm wondering if I'll make it the end of the week.if I had to guess, I'd bet 37.5 weeks.


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

So my swelling went further north, and I ended up with a fat face to match the rest of me. Talked to the triage nurse and wound up in the assessment unit again, but everything appears okay. Baby certainly doesn't seem bothered by my fluid loaded body, he was kicking up a freakin storm.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@Milk8shake oh good, baby is okay. Sorry about the swelling.

Anyone up?? It is 4am and I hurt so bad laying down sleep. . I mean it's totally different than a Week ago. My hips can't take it. The pain is like an "f" you pain. It's like" try to sleep through this!" So I'm up and eating sunflower seeds on the recliner.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Ugh, sucks for both of you, milk and Tracy! I got the murderous hip pain closer to the middle of pregnancy, and then it got better (though not great). It won't be forever! Though every day may seem like eternity now. Especially for you, Milk, since you were told you'd almost certainly be done by now!

Also, funny about the teacher thing - I'm also a former teacher, and I always wanted to be in charge of the rosters.  Boots also is/was a teacher, I'm pretty sure. Speaking of, @bootsiixiv - do you want someone to start a new thread? I know you'd said at one point you wanted to stop threadkeeping when you had the babies.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@iixivboots read post above. @monkeyscience tagged you wrong  are you volunteering @monkeyscience...... Trying for a new one so soon... Ha ha right?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

I knew I should not tag from memory!

And no to both statements - I'm thinking I could volunteer chuord or LittleKind after their comments upthread.  And that's a good reminder I need to look more into getting an IUD. I was going to wait until 6 months PP (didn't ovulate with my son till 10 months PP), but she sleeps so much some nights I'm worried about an oops. It's very weird, though. I've never in my life used any real birth control, and never thought I'd need to, either!


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

Hi everyone I will come back for personals in a bit but I wanted to share these. I really love how they turned out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LittleKind (Feb 25, 2011)

@alivewithyou they look great! Love the last one of you two together. @monkeyscience, @chuord is a great suggestion.  right, @chuord? Also I liked my IUD but I did get cramps pretty frequently and started to always fret if it was in place correctly. Otherwise it was cool. I might get one again after this if DH and I are not super sure we're ready for the permanent solution (for him).


----------



## toothfairy2be (Nov 16, 2010)

beautiful pictures @alivewithyou!!


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@Kewpie - 37.5 would be an amazing distance to last! I was reading in my multiple pg book that only 1/30,000 women have two sets of twins... But that the more you have the higher your chances of having them again are (as your body accepts multiples as normal) I'm guessing this makes you quite unique! @Milk8shake - ouch and hugs! I'm sure that the really uncomfortable final bit of pg is to kill any residual fear and make us just want these babies out lol... How much longer do you think you'll last? @tracyamber - hugs on the ouch ies! The hip thing sucks! Mine ache like a spasm after an hour or so on each side, so I rotate from side to side... @monkeyscience - living in hope that what you say about slight improvement later on  it's been 8 weeks so far! @LittleKind - so funny I'm volunteering you! Seriously guys projects I'm good at, everyday maintenance I'm useless at, I barely remember to pay our regular bills as that sort of stuff is like punishment LOl. Thought I'd better. Let you know the reality of what you'd get with me  no updates! @alivewithyou - they are gorgeous! Love the look of complete serenity and happiness you have going on. @ToothFairytobe - hi there! What's new?
Afm - ok at what week am I allowed to officially feel like I've had enough? Getting frustrated at the amount of drive my brain has and the lack of physical energy to match... Oh and yesterday my belly had what I think were a couple of painful Brixton hicks after I helped dh lift the 67kg BBQ box into the trolley - my bad! I rested it off and all ok but it hurt to move for a few hours lol - I suggest not being stupid like me


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

:joy *34 FREAKIN' WEEKS!! * :joy

@chuord! No more lifting. Bad mama! Mega congrats on the 24 week mark. I didn't realise we were 10 weeks apart! I think I've had a bit of the hip improvement that @monkeyscience mentioned, oddly enough. Things must have just shifted around?

@LittleKind and @monkeyscience - the thought of BC afterwards weirds me out, but not as much as getting pregnant again. None of the methods really appeal to me, they all kind of scare me a little.

@alivewithyou, I kind of hate how cute you are. I've been ranting about how the pregnancy glow is a total myth, but no - you definitely have it.

@tracyamber, sorry about the hips. I've had to find ways to sleep that I never thought I could manage. Before this, I was such a sleep princess. I could only sleep laying down, in a bed, in a dark room, with no noise. I've never been able to sleep on the couch, or in the car or anything like that (unlike my DH, who I'm sure could sleep standing up). Eventually exhaustion gets the better of me now though, and I sleep however I can for the 45-60min blocks that I can stay comfy. It's truly awful, and I've had many a night awake at 4am :Hug

@LittleKind, yay for passing the morning sickness finally. It's such a relief. You cracked me up about your DDC. I never really participated, just stalked, but the activity in there has basically died anyway. It's quiet as a mouse. Good on you for keeping the spotlight roster, I always think of that as a brave job.

@adiejan - you're so damned close right now. It's just around the corner! Sorry about the 'betes. I know it's know a joke, but my office is really inappropriate and politically incorrect, and "diabetes" is one of the many running jokes. So your "betes", made me think of work, LOL. Good luck with the diet management.

@kewpie80 - sorry about the PTL saga. You're really doing a great job so far. I bet you are just exhausted though, mentally and physically. I hope this coming week is a bit kinder to you.

*AFM*: Can you believe it!?! This kid just has to make it to midnight, and he will have beat the doc's prediction. Considering I've had my in laws staying for a week, and haven't gone into labour from stress yet, the next 15 hours shouldn't be too much of a problem! This is officially my goal gestation, and I don't even have another goal after this. I'm not sure I have a feeling about when he will come. I've spend so much of the last three months panicking, that now, it almost seems irrelevant. Weird, right? My gut kinda says he will come a bit early too, but like Kewpie, sometimes I also feel like he won't leave until he is evicted.

Having said that, as I mentioned, I've had the in laws here from interstate (3 more days!!), and they plan to come back when he arrives. The section would be scheduled for the week of 2nd Feb, and they announced yesterday that they will be coming back up the Thursday prior because the flights will be cheaper. I'm trying very hard to understand how important it is for DH to have his parents here for this kiddo that we've waited such a long time for, but I also don't relish the thought of spending our last few pre-baby days with his family. I really wanted to just have some "us" time. So part of me is secretly hoping that he might just choose his own birthday and come just a teeny bit early.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@alivewithyou I love your belly shots!! You look very happy mama! I'm excited for you even more! @chuord nope, no more lifting!!!!!!!! Okay , if you don't want to be thread keeper please continue to be thread motivator. @Milk8shake I can't believe you are 34'weeks. And I totally get it about time alone. My mil and mother are wanting to come for the first week and I'm feeling I want our family the four of us to have a bit of bonding of our own. Plus they both stress me out a bit and I don't really want to be committed to hang with anyone when I have that dip in hormones. A lady at dh work saw me shopping the other day and said" I can't wait to hold the baby" and I thought " me either " and felt a bit selfish.oh and my hips are just killing me after an hour so flipping really is not working at this point. @monkeyscience your post cracked me up. Well, regarding the bc I don't have to worry about that one. @toothfairy2be how you doing? Did everyone like those ornaments? You been quiet mama.

Oh and FYI everyone, I'm a bit dry these days so don't take any of my posts to seriously. I mean most of the time I'm trying to be funny but it may not come off that way especially through text. Hi @Sourire miss you too!


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@Milk8shake - congrats on 34 weeks!!! Fx you hold on till midnight lol. I'm being good only slight weights now small coffee tables etc. lol.
Re the Inlaws I totally understand!! I don't get on with mine, but my parents are coming to stay and help for several months. My parents will do any jobs no matter how dirty (in fact mum has plans to spring clean already) whereas dh parents would need dh to collect them from GC bring them up, spend half hour holding the babies then need a ride home... He's their personal assistant as far as they're concerned... I hope you get your wish and the birth is relatively private... You might get extra lucky and they might not come till a few days after if cheap tickets are so important


----------



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

Alive- Your pictures are so nice. 
Milk-Congrats on 34 weeks. What a relief. 
Monkey- I dont know what I will do. I think I will do NFP as that what we used while we were waiting for our adoption and it worked out pretty good. (We got pregnant because we threw caution to the wind that month)

AFM-My flare is mostly under control but these steroids are making me feel like shit. My mood swings are awful and I feel blue out of nowhere. My heart races at times too. I used to take ativan along with steroids but I cant do that while pregnant. I am seeing my GI and a maternal health specialist on Thursday and I hope to get some answers soon and at least a time frame to wean off the steroids. I do not want to be on them for the duration of my pregnancy.


----------



## Sourire (May 4, 2009)

Hey ladies, I'm always reading along. Thanks for the mention tracy!

Milk - congrats on 34 weeks!

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## Oceanspray (Nov 20, 2014)

Hello Grads! I'm hoping a few of you might have some good suggestions for me regarding fertility acupuncture, and I'm posting the link to my questions here, because I know some of you don't check in with the TTC group as much as others do, and everyone's feedback is valuable to me. Thanks All! 

http://www.mothering.com/forum/179-...ed-one-thread-winter-2015-a.html#post18328178


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

According to my clock, you have 2.5 hours to go, Milk! Congrats!! (I would do zillions of smilies, but I'm mobile.) So awesome you made it this far! I hope your doc decides to write up your case for a medical journal, because you vastly exceed expectations. 

MMGC - Forgot to say earlier, that c-section paper you linked to is both creepy and cool. I probably shouldn't have looked at the pictures (that's the part I found a little creepy), but I was curious how it actually looked. I like the authors' idea that, absent a true emergency, there's no need for everything to be so rushed with a section.

Re birth control - I'm with Milk - I'm really not excited about any options, either. I would do NFP, but it doesn't work well with PCOS, or at least with the way my PCOS presents (extremely long, extremely irregular cycles, with near-constant wet CM). If we were ever 100% sure we were done, I'd probably encourage my husband to get a vasectomy, but we are (relatively) young - 30 and 28 - and far from sure we are finished. I just cannot deal with the way pregnancy knocks me flat for months on end. It was really hard doing that with one kid, let alone two.

Oh, and Adie - gorgeous pics!


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi all!! I'm always reading and following along. I expect a baby boom soon around here! And I expect to see more pictures soon @ixiivboots !!! We always need more baby pictures. And here's Matt. I really need to get this boy home.....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Great to see you @Sourire  @Xerxella - been wondering how Matt was doing - I always thought that babies had to grow a bit before they could express their personality, Matt has been such a character from the start! I love the way he poses for you, such a little charmer.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@Xerxella he is so adorable. When are you all looking to kidnap him and take him home??

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@radiowave...... Is all okay??

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks for the picture, Xerxella! He looks great to me. I would also love more details on how he's doing, if you can find the time. I know you are busy!


----------



## toothfairy2be (Nov 16, 2010)

@Xerxella He looks so much bigger! Keep growing sweet boy! Would love an update on both of you when there's a chance. xoxo


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

@Xerxella thanks for the Matt update. I agree that he's one of the most expressive babies I've ever laid eyes on. Hope that his feeds are on the up and up so you can get him home where he belongs. Hope that you are also doing as well as you can be emotionally. Always thinking of you.

@monkeyscience re birth control, ideally I'd like a hysterectomy. Yep, I know, it sounds crazy, and of course it won't happen. This stupid uterus was the bane of my existence long before all the miscarriages. The abnormality and the endo make for excruciating periods. But, I have been told that might improve after a term pregnancy, so who knows. Everyone keeps reassuring me that after this baby, I'll be desperate to go back for another one, but I don't think I have the emotional fortitude to do it all over again. I've asked DH to take a video of me reminding me of that, so I can play it to my future clucky self, if it happens.

@chuord your inlaws don't sound amazing either. Mine probably aren't quite as demanding, but they do need a lot of babysitting. I've checked out the flights, and they are exactly the same price everyday for about 10 days either side of the probable date, so they can't use price as an excuse to come early.

@tracyamber it's such a fine balance between making your Mum and MIL happy, but also getting what you want right? My DH thinks that having his parents here will be such a big help, but I don't really understand how. I'm also nervous about getting the hang of BF while my FIL is around. I think it will be awkward.

*AFM*: The craziest thing last night. I got out of bed to go pee, and all of a sudden, I was having a full on, hurts like a sumbitch contraction. As in, had to grab the kitchen counter, and couldn't walk. I thought "UH-OH!". I looked at the time, and it was four minutes to midnight. _Surely, this can't be happening?_ As soon as that one went, the next one came. Had three in a row before I managed to pee. Then, another couple straight away. DH was asleep and I was trying not to panic. I thought I would just have a drink of water and lay down and see what happened. I hopped back into bed, and things settled within a few minutes, thank heavens. So - 34+1 and *still pregnant*

I've been having contractions/braxton hicks from the irritable uterus now since 19 weeks. They are mostly painless, and sometimes uncomfortable. The occasional one hurts a little, but not like last night - that was like nothing I have ever felt before. So I'm not sure if the universe was just screwing with me, or if things might be preparing to happen. I guess time will tell.

In other news, I had my OT appt this morning, and they made splits for my wrists. Hopefully they should help ease the symptoms, but as with the rest of my problems, the only cure is delivery. The OT did inform me that some women continue to be symptomatic for up to six weeks post delivery. Please, please, PLEASE don't let that happen to me. As it is, I can't get lids off bottles or push buttons on the microwave - how am I supposed to care for a newborn?


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

Hi everyone, hope new year's was relaxing/good for us all. 
@chuord - I totally get you on energy levels. I have been trying to put up sticker decals in the nursery for 3-4 days now and I only can last about 20-30 minutes standing on a step stool before my legs are just dying lol. It's a little ridiculous but I allow myself to take naps and rest as much as I feel I need to. Especially with having to work right now on top of it.. just don't have a lot of spare energy left. Congrats on 24 weeks! So exciting to see everyone hitting all these milestones. And be careful lifting heavy stuff... geez you guys are crazy around here lol. I've also had my totally done with being pregnant moments.. a lot more lately.. I am sure twins has to be so much more exhausting.
@Milk8shake - Congrats on hitting 34 weeks! Such a milestone. And your baby is an awesome size. Already almost 5 lbs! I hope that the baby comes at a perfect time for you with your in laws situation and all. I understand just wanting to have your time with the baby. I am already feeling like I am not going to tell anyone when our baby is born just so I can keep her to myself ha ha. just noticed we cross-posted: those contractions sound crazy last night. I am glad that they settled down for you. 
@kewpie80 - sorry to hear about the preterm labor but glad to hear it sounds like it's calmed down.
@LittleKind - I admire your motivation to do prenatal yoga. I am kicking myself because I had so many exercise plans for this pregnancy and I just didn't follow through. I do spend quite a bit of time walking and staying pretty mobile at work so I am hoping that will help. 
@tracyamber - I am admiring your energy as well. I am definitely starting to freak out and get into nesting mode.. problem is that I can't finish my to do list because my body is too tired. But I taking small bits of it at a time and hopefully we will be ready enough when she gets here. I am glad your appointment went well despite the headaches. 
@adiejan - Sorry to hear about the "betes". And congrats on almost 24 weeks. So close!
@monkeyscience - I can't even imagine getting on birth control.. I honestly don't know what I am going to do. I've had an IUD before and hated it but I'd like to breastfeed for as long as possible and keep my PCOS under control.
@MountainMamaGC - As someone who has IBS, i feel you on stomach issues during pregnancy. Mine were pretty bad in the beginning. Luckily, they have calmed down quite a bit but I was pretty sick all day today.. takes so much energy away and it freaks me out because I can't tell if it's contractions or just stomach cramps.
@Xerxella - love that picture of Matt! Any idea when he will get to come home?
@toothfairy2be - How are you doing?

AFM: Exhausted and my heartburn has come back. Definitely starting to feel like an upside down turtle as far as moving around goes. I definitely feel like my torso isn't long enough for this baby as it it feels like I pretty much have a foot locked into my ribs at all times now. Getting ready for my baby shower in less than two weeks and we are holding it at my house so feel like I have a lot to do. It will be good to get the house all deep cleaned right before the baby gets here anyway though. My dryer is broken so that is another thing to deal with for the next week or so.

Oh, I would also like to admit that I am starting to feel really scared about the upcoming birth. I have been so calm up to this point but now I am starting to wonder if I can really do a natural birth and use hypnobabies effectively. Also terrified of the actual parenting thing too a little bit. Feels like it took so long to get here and now I just don't feel prepared.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@Milk8shake that totally sounds crazy!! I have been having Braxton's lately and it been a little scary for me. Good for you for keeping calm . Do you have your bag packed? I was planning on packing my bag as soon as I get my nursing tank tops in the mail. They are suppose to come this week.. Glad you got the splints and hope it doesn't last( the pain) pp. also, I think you'll get the breast feeding. Will there be a lactation consultant at the hospital? If so I think all will be good. I do have to admit I did not enjoy bf my ds until about 6 weeks into it though. @alivewithyou well, this is the freak out time right? You' lol be fine but it'll feel very surreal when leaving the hospital. It's amazing how fast mothering instincts come in though. You are prepared mama and hugs. Are there specific questions you think you might have?

Afm I'm freaking out because dh is going back to work tomorrow after having two weeks holiday. Ugh, how am I going to manage with a toddler? I'm achy and grouchy and sometimes I feel like all I can do is sit. Dh keeps reminding me that it is only for two weeks but still. I'm just done @adiejan how is the new stove?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

@tracyamber: not too many specifics.. Worried about handling labor but I just won't know until I'm in it ha ha and terrified of having an episiotomy even though I have basically told my doctor absolutely not unless it is medically necessary. I made a huge list of all my worries and am planning on doing a fear clearing session once a week with my hypno CDs so hopefully that will help. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@alivewithyou I see ,all the things you don't have control over. I get it ,but you are right, you do have control over the fear. I think it is awesome that you are doing a clearing session. You are right on mama!! I could use some acknowledging and clearing myself. Also with the new year..... You've inspired me, thanks please tell me how your session fairs!!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

@tracyamber: thank you so much for pointing out that it's all about lack of control.. I honestly didn't realize that lol. Might make handling my fears easier. I just need to let go and trust my body.

Does anyone think it's a dumb idea if I start exercising now? I'd like to start doing some more walking at least to help my energy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

alivewithyou said:


> @tracyamber: thank you so much for pointing out that it's all about lack of control.. I honestly didn't realize that lol. Might make handling my fears easier. I just need to let go and trust my body.
> 
> Does anyone think it's a dumb idea if I start exercising now? I'd like to start doing some more walking at least to help my energy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think its ok to start walking at anytime.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@LittleKind I checked out your spotlight threads. You did an awesome job!!!!!!!!! Just had to let you know. Also I hope the first day back at school isn't too anxious.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

Oh, we need more belly shots!!!!! Anyone ?? Everyone??? I try to take a shot today. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Okay I feel like I'm behind again! @Milk8shake - glad you got the splints! Lol re the in laws and the flights being all the same price  sounds like you have a 'good' set too (sarcasm alert) re the cramping glad it went away! That sounds like me the night after I lifted the box - the sort of pain you just have to stand still through! How are you now? Need to hear from you often otherwise we'll assume that you're off to have your boy! Btw did you make a final decision re csec vs vaginal? I know you were a bit shocked when the doc offered the choice. @tracyamber - I have visions of you being too polite to the mother and inlaws, how about I lend you my feisty and you tell them when to come and when to stay away  my feisty is great lol. We had some door knocking sales people the other day that wouldn't take no for an answer - I fixed them... Dh was a little shocked at how feisty I was (normally I'm the polite one) but I'm the my house is my home, I don't knock on your door type - nor do I push my products or religion and I just ask the same respect sort of gal. @alivewithyou - glad you're feeling more grounded after Tracy's wisdom! Also apparently between New Years and the full moon a lot of things have been realigning generally, I read somewhere that those intuitive or sensitive are likely to feel the effects more - could be you... Re the energy if you are still working then you are doing a great job  I'm just at home.
Hi everyone, hugs all round I'm all good (went to the tennis yesterday - very relaxing) just spending time trying to get sorted both in head and in reality xxx


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Hah - I'm the total opposite about family, but probably because I already have a kiddo. I did NOT want the baby to come till my mom got here - I needed to know ds would be well taken care of. And I cried when MIL left, because it meant I was really, truly on my own with two kids from there on out.

Re: swelling - I thought mine would go down as soon as I delivered ds, and I was sad when it didn't. But it was gone within a week or two, and the carpal tunnel went away even more quickly, as I recall. Hopefully it will be the same for you, Milk!


----------



## LittleKind (Feb 25, 2011)

Tracyamber thanks for complimenting my thread  I am very proud. And you remembered I'm back to school today too! The students return tomorrow. I just did planning and classroom chores.

@alivewithyou walking is always ok. Strong core and quads really help prepsre for labor for those of us not at risk of going into labor early. Try modified plank(one leg straight, one knee on ground) for a few breaths and switch legs. If that gets easy, you can add time or do a full plank. I like to do wall sits, ballet plie squats, and frog squats to strengthen my legs. My yoga instructor today told us frog squat is a common birth position around the world, so it's good to build your endurance holding it. 
I am no fitness buff but get a lot of milage out of those few moves. 
I better get some sleep. School night

Edit: I Google frog squat and got all kinds of intense hopping thrusting squats. I just mean a sustained deep squat like this pic


----------



## LittleKind (Feb 25, 2011)

Ok I can't get the pic to show from my phone. Never mjnd


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@chuord you just totally cracked me up!!!!you are right I will have to set my boundaries. You went to the tennis? What's that?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## iixivboots (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi all. So tired. I actually have a cold so I'm not going to the nicu today. DH is going in awhile to deliver pumped milk. Boys are doing well. They got moved to the "close to home" pod today. they are still entirely tube fed and need to learn bottles and breast before coming home. 
@Xerxella, how many weeks is Matt now? He is so alert!

I was thinking of passing the thread keeping duties for the new year even before we had our unexpected plan change.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@tracyamber  glad it made you laugh! The tennis is a local comp as a warm up to the Aussie open http://www.brisbaneinternational.com.au @iixivboots - they look so sweet and peaceful  I'm sure they can't be that perfect all the time? Hugs in the cold - hope it clears soon. How are you recovering?


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@iixivboots they are so cute mama!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## radiowave (Jun 29, 2007)

Hi!
I've been out of the loop for a while because of some challenges with my daughter, who is 6. While things are solved, I do feel like we are on the right track, and that I am getting a better handle on the depression I was experiencing. 
I was 14 weeks yesterday, and everything seems to going well. Baby is on track according to u/s last week. Still waiting on the nuchal test and cell free dna test…hopefully will get results in another week. The u/s nurse said her guess based on the position of the "nub" is boy, and that is my hunch as well. 
I was really nervous about telling my daughter, for fear it would increase her anxiety, but we did right after Christmas (she noticed I was starting to show, and asked me about it), and she has been awesome!
So glad to be back, and now off to try to catch up on all of the news I have missed!

xoxo
Aimee


----------



## kewpie80 (Nov 24, 2010)

Boots - they are sooooo sweet!
@chuord I seriously can't see you being feisty to anyone. You seem too nice


----------



## kewpie80 (Nov 24, 2010)

@tracyamber I may take a belly shot again soon. It's been a couple weeks... I will if you will


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@kewpie80 - lol you are being too nice  it's actually a nickname they gave me at work  say no more right. I hope I'm generally kind, but if someone is picking on someone or their ego is way out of control I'm going to get feisty on them lol... Hehehe it put a grin on my face just thinking about it.
Hope to see a new baby pic from you! I'll take one on Friday - ladies anyone want to post pics? @LittleKind, @MountainMamamc, @SplashingPuddle - time we saw your bellies! @radiowave - glad all is well and you are back! Jump in with more chatter whenever you've got time.


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

@radiowave congrats on second tri and the maybe boy baby!

@kewpie80 - love seeing your belly shots - do it!

@iixivboots - those babies are cute! Looking forward to an update. Hope you are doing well.

@LittleKind - how's the yoga going? You sound as though you will be quite well prepared with your frog squats!

@monkeyscience - I remember you being so keen for baby to wait for your Mum. I'm lucky that my parents are close, and I see them so often. I hope I follow in your steps and the swelling issues go quickly!

@chuord - my in laws are mostly good people. I shouldn't complain too much. They just drive me a little around the bend. Supposedly, they were here to "help" but they actually didn't do a thing at all. Re: birth - if little boy comes prior to my section date, I'll try doing things vaginally. Otherwise, he will be evicted by section, so I guess the decision is kinda up to him!

@alivewithyou - I'm anxious and scared about the birth too, and it's definitely a control issue in my book. I really hate dealing with the unexpected. I like to plan, prepare, and do my research. We've decided that even if it comes to booking a section date, we're not going to tell the date (except parents), so we can have a little time to ourselves hopefully.

*AFM*: In laws are gone! YAY. I was finally able to rest for nearly the whole day yesterday, and my feet look kind of like feet again. I lost 3kg in fluid overnight just from resting  Been having some very suspicious cramps and contractions in the last few days, and I feel as though my body is starting to gear up a bit. I know it could be weeks yet though. I think I'm about as ready as I'm going to get, and I never expected to make it this far, so if he comes anytime from now, I think I will be okay with it. And I think I would kind of prefer he pick his own birthday anyway.


----------



## toothfairy2be (Nov 16, 2010)

@Milk8shake Sounds like your body is starting to prepare for eviction! Having a loose plan just isn't comforting for the controlling type. It causes more anxiety in a way because you don't want to plans and prepare for one thing and then have it go differently but it is hard to commit to two possibilities without getting attached! I hope your inlaws aren't there when baby boy comes. It is fair to want a few days to settle in with your new family before also having to 'entertain' company. Even if they have good intentions they should respect that you want an empty house until you are ready for company! 
@chuord It is hard to imagine you being snarky with someone, even if they deserve it! I'm glad you stuck up for yourself and DH. Do you get a lot of door knockers? I'm far too nice and have a hard time saying no! Thank goodness we don't get them often! How are you feeling at 25 weeks now? You are getting past the terrifying 'micro preemie' weeks. Can't wait to see an update of your twin belly!
@radiowave Glad to have you back! Sounds like you just snuck into the second trimester and we all missed. Hopefully the depression has passed with the first tri. Also glad that your family was excited about the news! 
@adiejan Sorry about the GD. Hope you're managing and still feeling OK. Are your hips any better?
@LittleKind I think your froggy squats are what are we call hindu squats. Are you enjoying yoga? I took my first prenatal yoga last week and it was fabulous. Other than immensely sore triceps for 3 day after I am really looking forward to it. There isn't much I'm allowed to do now so getting even a tiny bit of exercise in feels so good. The June DDC will miss you! July seems so much more active and organized. 
@kewpie80 Are your boys being quiet for you again? Can't wait to see a new belly pic!
@iixivboots Your boys are precious! Hope they're getting stronger daily and will get to come home soon!
@Xerxella Matt looks bigger and stronger with each update! Any idea when he might get off the tube feeds and come home? Your littles must be getting antsy to meet him!
@tracyamber Excited to see a new photo from you too! The time on the inside for your little guy is winding down, are you in a nesting frenzy?
@SplashingPuddle How are you feeling now? Your mixed emotions about twins after IVF really struck a chord with me. It is strange the people who knew we did IVF I don't feel weird at all but to people who have no idea it just feels strange. Like I have to explain myself or something. Are you settling into expecting twins now? It seems so 'normal' on here because so many of us are having twins, in real life you're special!
@alivewithyou It isn't too late to start doing something but you don't want to do too much and send yourself into early labor. Walking, yoga, stretching should be fine. Any of them will help distract you from some of the stress of upcoming labor. I read something once that said something to the effect of you become a good mom by waking up each day and making the choice that you will be. It isn't something you can totally prepare for, just do your best! You are doing a great job so far and the expression on both your and your husbands faces in those photos show the immense love you have for this baby. She is sure to have a great mom (and dad) if you let that love shine through when she is here!

AFM: Boring and pregnant. Working part time. Sciatic pain most of the time. Trying yoga to help with that. I've missed it SO much and even though I can do almost nothing I used to do, it is great to be back. I can feel the babies from the outside now. That is all my excitement! MIL was diagnosed with breast cancer and is being tested for bone cancer and DH grandpa is 99 and in and out of hospital so that is the current stress. We just went through double mastectomy with my mom in June so it is like deja vu.


----------



## adiejan (Mar 3, 2013)

@toothfairy2be- I am so sorry about your MIL and everything else...ughhh. I am so happy you are getting to feel those babes on the outside. How excited is DH to feel them?? 
@chuord- I would love to see you get fiesty. Although you are the sweetest thing...I can totally see the mama bear thing if someone were to cross someone you love. When is your next appointment? Monday??
@kewpie80- I definitely thing a pic is in order. After all you will be having them soon. I am interested to see if they end up being identical. I was thinking about your beta numbers and how similar they were to mine. Maybe you are the lucky ID mom who got two placentas 
@Milk8shake- It definitely sounds like your body is ready to get the show on the road!! I am so excited for you. What did the docs say when you said haha fools I made it!
@radiowave- good to hear from you. Congrats on the 2nd Trimester.
@tracyamber- Pic, pic, pic!
@iixivboots- They are so cute! Hope you are feeling ok.
@Xerxella- Thinking of you always. 
@LittleKind- How was it going back to school?

AFM: Had an appointment with my MFM today and it went great. He said both girls look "perfect." Music to my ears!! I am finally feeling more confident that these babies are really here to stay! The GD is going well...my sugars have been fine. Although I just want a damn donut. Sure didn't want one before but I do now. DH is currently assembling cribs and they are so cute! I am getting so excited about the nursery...it is really coming along!


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@Milk8shake - there definitely seems to be a running theme in here if all us control freaks trying to let it go and just be lol. It's the hardest thing to do! I like your idea of trying naturally if you go into labour - it really does sound like your body is getting ready to move, love that you lost 3kg of swelling overnight although I'm guessing the bathroom trips were a little monotonous. Is there any chance of you getting dh to take a silhouette baby bump shot for us to share? I'm thinking last time when you did the side shot it looked so cute, and I'd love to see how big you've gotten. @ToothFairytobe - so glad you found your happy at yoga! Total hugs on all the cancer and hospital issues, the best bit is that in another 5 weeks you will be viable and you and your babies can be everyone's happy news that cheers them up  @adiejan - great news on the mfm checkup! I'm with you we're in the process of crossing the threshold from hoping they'll get here to omg I'm really having twins! I've been sorting up and booking into breastfeeding and multiples classes... Finalising my lists at the baby store etc.. Having watched so many of the twin mamas have to slow down by 32weeks or earlier I'm trying to get done before then. I totally agree with you on the ID twins, @iixivboots did you confirm what you yours were? And @kewpie80 could still be having ID. @Xerxella - how's Matt? Feel free to post more pics  @tracyamber - anything else major on your to do list?
Afm - dragged my butt to the pool today, it was a little warm for me (it's heated indoor for babies and Physio) b ut it felt great to float and walk, it also felt weird lol I rolled in the water and my tummy muscles tried to kick in - that always feels weird right? Btw I didn't think I had decent tummy muscles until I got pg then I noticed that they really were there lol... So lots of weightless floating and some peck criunches... All great and then I got out, man I felt twice as heavy as before! So funny, then I took an elasticated bra top for after - with the sticky after chlorine effect I got so tangled I almost killed myself getting it on... I'm such a silly idiot lol.


----------



## iixivboots (Apr 11, 2008)

My guys have different blood types, so that mystery is solved. One of them also has attached earlobes. 
They are doing pretty well but it's so hard to be away from them. My oldest son and I are sick, too. So I already had one day I couldn't see the twins, and I'm not going tonight either. We still don't have any help coming until the end of January.


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

@chuord - Man, I am jealous of your pool story. I need to try to go sometime but I really don't want to have to buy a maternity swimsuit and all I have is a bikini which I am pretty sure would look absolutely ridiculous right now lol. I may just decide to not care though because feeling weightless sounds like heaven right now. 
@LittleKind - I sound so lazy just talking about walking. I was actually pretty active for awhile and was even hiking early on in pregnancy, but man&#8230; the energy and motivation is just gone. i do still take the stairs at work quite a bit and spend a good part of my day walking.. if not slowly. Thanks for the work out tips, maybe some simple moves would be helpful.. I have been trying to do some squats. 
@radiowave - so good to hear from you! i am glad that things are going well with the pregnancy. 
@Milk8shake - Sounds like baby boy is starting to get ready at least. So exciting how close we are all getting! I don't think I even know fully what a bh feels like to be honest.. I'm not sure if my belly tightens when I walk or the baby is just moving and pushing forward.
@toothfairy2be - thanks for the advice as well. I know that I will do everything I can to be a good mom and I just need to trust myself. If i could just be a stay at home mom i think i would feel more confident. having to go back to work makes it harder to feel secure in everything. I'm sorry to hear about the health issues in your family.. those are definitely stressful. It sounds like you are taking good care of yourself and the babies though. 
@adiejan - glad to hear that the girls are perfect. that has to be the best feeling in the world isn't it? and i am totally craving sugar lately.. i'm trying to watch it just because I know I barely passed my gd test.

Hi to everyone else! Just following along.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@iixivboots oh im sorry to hear you are sick and missing your babies. Get well soon mama. Tell me more about the different blood types. I don't know anything about twins I guess. @Milkshake I can't wait to see what birth date your baby will decide. @toothfairy2be I'm sorry about your mill. I'm sorry you are in pain as well. Glad to hear you are only working part time now though @chuord ... Lol funny!
Afm 
yes, I know @chuord can get feisty . Yes she can especially with extra hormones floating around. You all are forgetting her from the challenged thread. Lol don't piss her off is all I gotta say
As far as me. I'm so tired I didn't even take a picture today. My belly is extremely icthy and I have been having some really intense contractions all day. Officially we we meet our little guy in two weeks. I hope he waits. I think he will but I'm just wobbly and like @toothfairy2be said, boring. I still need to make the laundry soap and pack our hospital bags. Nursing tanks came in the mail today. @kewpie80 I'm planning on a pic tomorrow!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@ iixivboots - hugs on being unwell and having an unwell lo to look after too! So not identical, I'm assuming that if they were they would have the same? If you aren't getting any help till January it probably is a good thing they are spending a little time in the hospital, gives you a chance to recover (I read recently that cinnamon and honey in hot waiter is really good for fixing colds) and hopefully the nurses will have them on a good timetable so that it's easier for you to care for them. @alivewithyou - sweety just put on that bikini and head to the pool  no one is going to mistake you for anything other than a pregnant mama. Keep taking it easy, I hear you on the slow walking, I read that if you can't talk and walk at the same time - you are walking too fast, I've seen grannies move faster than me  @adiejan - hmm sweet tooth, does my craving for lemon meringue pie count  just bought some... Yes my appointment is Monday, can't believe with all you've got going on you are storing my info in your head lol. I can't remember if I do the GD this time or next.. @tracyamber - you crack me up!! Thanks  re itchy belly have you been putting cream on it? Body butter relieves my itchiness - or have you gone beyond that now? Just promise you'll take that pic before those contractions turn into full on labour! @iixivboots is living proof how quickly it can happen. Can't believe you have two weeks till baby and you're stressing about laundry soap, such a good mama. I'm impressed when I actually cook food


----------



## tenzinsmama (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi everyone, just jumping on here to say that I'm following along (as per usual). Lots of ups and downs with everything, glad to see that the downs are being handled as well as can be-- pretty awesomely, actually! I kind of forget how uncomfortable things can get, but I'm reminded of it sometimes when I read posts here. You ladies are an inspiration to me and I hope to join this thread in a few months time. I'm loving the pics of the babies on here, the bellies... congrats on those littles who just came earthside, and I'm excited to 'meet' those who are coming soon. So... where are the belly shots...


----------



## LittleKind (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey guys, about to finish up a really looong first week back after winter break (she said optimistically on Thurs morning with two full days left). I have more energy now and am trying some new things with my students so it has been great.

Boots - love the pic of them. Did the blood and the earlobes solve the mystery of if they are identical? I know so little about twins. I knew a boy girl pair in college who would get asked if they were identical. "Uhh...no in same ways we look really quite different." Also they were asked a lot if they are married.

@radiowave - so nice to hear from you. I am glad things are going better than imagined with DD and that you've had some good updates on baby boy(?!) so far. Please report back on your test results. We all are cheering for you. (Aussies, see how I didn't say rooting? you're welcome).

@Milk8shake - I love the idea of letting baby come when he is ready (to a point) and being able to accept vaginal or section. You are so close and it is going to be awesome. Also kind of like the idea of not telling the date of the section .Would you also not tell if you go into labor to deliver vaginally? I felt a lot of pressure (put on myself, not by the others) that everyone was waiting for me to deliver my son, because inlaws and mom were waiting in the lobby and a ton of people were texting DH for updates (it was 40+ hours so they were right to be wondering). I just wish we could just slip off to the hospital without a word and tell everyone after baby is born. It will not work because my mom is going to keep DS in our home while we are away and it is not fair to tell her and nobody else. She'd tell anyway.  About in-laws "helping" when my son was born my mom came over and loaded the dishwasher to help out but couldn't find the soap. Then later, MIL came over and unloaded the dishwasher into the cabinets....without anything being clean. So we were pulling dishes out with food residue for days after DS was born. HAHA thanks family. Cool to hear about your contractions, tightening, and losing fluid.

@toothfairy2be - I know, I was on the fence between June and July DDC and kept ending up in July because it is so active, so now I have turned my back on June. If I go early at all it will be mid June and I will be a fraud in my DDC. I am glad you liked your yoga class. Mine was weird. I am used to hot flow yoga that is pretty intense and meditative, and this is just a rec center room with 6 women and a teacher that talks the whoooole time. She had cool info, but it was more of a birth prep stretching forum than the kind of yoga I am used to. It will be a long time before I return to hot yoga anyway - even after birth I don't want to be in hot, humid yoga rooms making my milk flow everywhere. Can you imagine? So I need to be willing to try new things. Totally hear you on every little work out counting now. I got out of shape early in the school year with the stress of the new job, then tried not to be active in first trimester for my own peace of mind, so now i feel I am starting from scratch. Your MIL and grandfather are in my thoughts. My dh and sister both work in long term care and spend time with families in your shoes. I know it is not easy.

@alivewithyou I hope you do start to feel better with some walking and moving. Like I said to toothfairy, even the little movements help so that's why I mentioned the ones I like. If you don't want your belly to show in the pool, you can wear a maternity tank over the bikini, right? I would be uncomfortable in a bikini too, even though Chuord is correct that one shouldn't have to care.

@chuord your bra story cracks me up. Isn't swimming nice? We went swimming a few days after I found out I was pregnant and i was worried it would be strenuous, but it really was great and this little one thrived where others have moved on, so I am glad to have done it. I get impatient with people at the door too. We live in a hot district for elections (really big swing district so it influences the whole state) and being a young woman registered independent, I am one of the target groups....so we get a constant stream of people at the door around election time. Luckily I am well-informed and can tell each person almost immediately either, "yes I support your candidate. THank you for doing this work." or, "No, I am not going to be convinced to support this candidate. Thank you for doing this work." And then CLOSE the door before anything else can happen. But if someone comes selling magazines or whatever I have no patience for that. When I want to buy something, I go shopping. Don't come to me slinging junk. 
@adiejan did the donut need pass? I drive past a donut shop every day on my way home. My life is so hard, right? I hope you are not finding it way too difficult to not be able to eat what you enjoy. THat would be hard for me. I think I should make a list of all i will do after baby is born. I imagine I am going to have half a pizza and a giant frosty craft beer like, right after birth...which is just not possible but hte thought gets me through.

@tracyamber we need to see a belly pic before you pack that bag and go away to give birth. Do you love your new tanks? I sometimes shop online and then forget about it, so when the package comes it is like I got a great present.

Soo I am really sore from working out on Monday - must have pushed too hard but it felt fine at the time. Oh well. Wondering if I am going to take time off at the beginning of next school year.
If baby comes on time or early, I will have 6+ weeks at home before work starts, and that would be good enough. I hate missing the meetings the first week of school getting us all prepared for the new year, and I hate missing the first days with kids and getting off on the right foot. 
If baby comes even a few days late, I will be less than 6 weeks from the first day of school and will want to miss the meetings anyway. At that point, maybe staying off for a month or so would be better.
I can be happy either way, but I am not sure what to anticipate or plan for. I could take even longer leave, but it would not be paid and with DH staying home more after baby we need to be sure we can afford it. Also want ot be sure it doesn't make the school year miserable. Baby comes first, for sure, but if I can do something in August to make the whole work year easier for me, then it will be better for the whole family. Any advice? I think I can post my belly this weekend.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@LittleKind the beginning of the year can be stressful. Is it possible to plan with lesson plans and such in case you are off the first couple of weeks. What I notice about the kids is they are a little more flexible than we are. If you come into the classroom after the sub, as a veteran teacher you'll make very clear the new expectations and they will get it quickly and adapt. But you'll have to let go mentally and be comfortable with that. I dunno hun, you have to process what will be easier for your family.
Don't over do the exercising!!!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kewpie80 (Nov 24, 2010)

It's the site all different again?? I can't figure out what I've read and what I haven't and i see code all over the place instead of links and quotes. It's much too messy to read on my phone. I'll have to catch up once I can get on my laptop later. Grrrrr.


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

@toothfairy2be - you're so right about the plans. I don't have a plan for either delivery type, because I don't want to get too invested in either option and then be upset when one doesn't happen. I'm actually probably under prepared. I'm so sorry about your MIL and DH Grandfather, but am very excited about feeling movement from the outside! Has your DH felt it yet? It took ages for mine to feel it because he was impatient, and baby seemed to be shy everytime he tried. Now sometimes when he is being a wriggle worm, I lay next to DH, belly to belly and let him get kicked. It's quite amusing.

@adiejan - love to hear about perfect babies, and would like to see pics of your nursery if you want to share. Glad you are feeling confidence, it must be so reassuring. I think you could probably allow your self a doughnut treat at some point, maybe a viability celebration! I haven't actually seen my doc yet to brag about beating his prediction, but I will be sure to when I get my chance!

@chuord - I went for a swim in my friend's pool last week and it was amazing! I felt so damned good all floaty in the water. Nothing hurt, for once! You are so right about the bathroom trips with this fluid retention. Actually, it's a real PITA because of the wrist splints. I can't get out of bed with them on, and I certainly can't use the bathroom with them, so I have to wrestle those on and off all night as well. I really do need to get at least a semi decent photo of my and DH while I have a belly. I randomly take super dodgy selfies though. That's the best I can offer for now.

@iixivboots - what an awful time to be sick, so sorry to hear that. I'm interested to hear about the blood types of your boys too, and see some more pics, when you have time, of course!

@alivewithyou - I didn't want to buy new swimmers either, but I actually managed to fit into my normal swimmers - they are like a singlet top, and separate bottoms. I reckon you could totally rock your bikini though. My ctx pains have all been in my back, and only hardening in my tummy, which I was surprised about. All of the miscarriages, I've felt in the back area, but I kinda thought this would be different to that. I expect/ed to feel the pain in my abdomen too.

@tracyamber - does that mean that you have your bag packed and ready to go now? How are you handling the contracting? I'm excited for you, but also a bit jealous that you have less time to wait!

@LittleKind - enjoyed your mega post. It get how tricky it is to plan (or not be able to plan!). I feel like I've been on hold for the last six months or so, not being about to plan a thing, not knowing what was going to happen. Especially seeing as I am a self confessed control freak. 
As far as telling is concerned, we will be telling my parents, the in laws and mine and DH's bestie when we book a date, or if things happen suddenly. They'll be under strict instructions not to breathe a word until we give the okay - and that will be after little guy is safely here. I want him to still have some element of surprise! DH's parents need to know so they can arrange travel, and mine/my bestie will be dog sitting our furbabies. DH wants his bestie there for moral support, but I expect they will all probably come to the hospital and wait. However, we've waited six long ass years for this, so a couple of hours wait is not going to kill any of them.

*AFM:* I'm almost out of my progesterone. Doc said I could stop taking it at 36 weeks, and I've only got enough to last a couple of days. I'm thinking I will rebel and just finish when it runs out (35), rather than pay for a month's subscription for a weeks worth of meds. It's basically supposed to help deter PTL, am I a terrible person if I give it up a week early?


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@LittleKind - I can totally see you reacting similarly to me when it comes to door knockers  like you I'm polite the first time or two I say I'm not interested, but after that lol... Let us know if you settle into the yoga after a few sessions  changing exercise patterns is always hard. Do you have any scans soon? @kewpie80 - I think they are still messing with it, I haven't been able to use my phone for weeks. Thank goodness for the iPad. @tracyamber - still waiting on that belly pic  is your lo starting to get excited about the baby coming? @Milk8shake - firstly, you look fantastic! After all that talk about retention I was starting to envisage the girl form Charlie and the chocolate factory that blew up into a blueberry  your bump is so cute, in that pic you just look like a petite pregnant person with a high bump... Seriously I'm really glad you aren't blown up like a blueberry!
Re progesterone I finished mine a few days earlier too (different use I know) are you going cold turkey or miss a day and then do it as a slow wean? Little boy is old enough to do well - don't feel bad, save that cash cos progesterone costs a bomb here! I can't even imagine how annoying it would be taking off the wrist guards to pee, I'm getting annoyed enough having to roll over and get out of bed!
Afm new pic attached (not much change but I'm helping keep up the momentum) I think I have been having a few BH sometimes normally if I'm moving my tummy just hardens and feels pressured, then it goes... So weird trying to learn all this new stuff as you go.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

Oh my gosh..... Look at the bellies!!!! Okay ds is playing in the sink so I will snap a pic. @chuord cute mama and @Milk8shake you are so little ( your belly ) mama.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

Okay here it is









I'm wearing a dress as a skirt!


----------



## SplashingPuddle (Jun 23, 2012)

Hello everyone 

I had my first midwifery appointment today. I have finally stopped bleeding (or rather I haven't bled for 6 days now). It feels like a miracle because I bled for over a month. It's too early for belly shots here - I'm only 10 weeks, but with twins my pants are a bit snug. The midwife found one heartbeat today but said it was also early and chances are the other one is around in there somewhere.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@tracyamber - cool! You don't look too huge either, such cute bellies on here! I'm thinking some of mine is chocolate hehehe. @SplashingPuddle - woohoo on the no bleeding! And congrats on 10 weeks, I'm an u/s fan, I wish they had scanned you to confirm that all is well and give you that peace of mind. It always calms me down for a good few weeks. Then maybe you're not as paranoid as me lol.


----------



## LittleKind (Feb 25, 2011)

I can see bellies from Chuord and tracy but not milk. oh i wish the site was working better. You all look great! Chuord i think you do look different from last time. tracy your ability to wear all sorts of things but not maternity pants is super impressive!

Nice to hear from you splashingpuddle. I agree that an ultrasound would have been nice, but I am sure she is right that all is fine. Glad you're not bleeding.

I go in next wednesday just for a 16 week check - no scan, u/s, or anything interesting. We aren't doing any genetic testing, amnio, etc....so basically nothing super interesting is going to happen for another 26 weeks  I don't even really think I'll feel viability as a milestone, because my only major doubting/difficult stage is already past. 

Tracy - good advice on the fall. Nice to hear it from someone who knows school. Maybe at like 3 weeks post partum I can decide and if they need to hire a long term sub for me, they'd still have a few weeks before school starts to do it. Don't wanna leave anyone in a lurch like that, but I won't know what I want until baby comes


----------



## kewpie80 (Nov 24, 2010)

Ok, I'm uploading my belly shot now before I forget and then I'll get caught up on personals. The site is behaving much better on my laptop. My phone was all kinds of wonky today.


__
https://flic.kr/p/qs7Chs


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

I feel like I'm the nudist on the thread.... Hehe 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

You're the bravest, Tracy! I have a bit of a hairy belly 

Kewpie, you look great....and kinda low?


----------



## tinytina (Dec 11, 2006)

Love the belly photos everyone!


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

Thanks @Milk8shake.... Lol I have not had the contractions like I was having two days ago which is good. You at getting really close as well. @kewpie80 you are doing awesome mama. Looks like you are done though, you have that same look on your face as I do and you have two baking.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## adiejan (Mar 3, 2013)

AHHHHHHHH I am loving all of the belly pics! I get so excited to see everyone's baby bumps. 
@Milk8shake- You look so great and tiny. I agree with @chuord I thought you would be more plump with the fluids. You look great. I think I might take your advice on the viability donut. I will definitely post pics of the "in progress" nursery. So sorry about the wrists. I hate getting out of bed to pee...it really is just annoying. I can't even imagine with ouch wrists. My hubby said he would invent a catheter like contraption for me haha...oh no thanks.
@chuord- I love how your pics are all in the same shirt. I hope you don't hulk out of it in a few weeks hehe. I definitely think that you look a little bigger than the last one. Love it!! Are you doing two cribs? I think I am going to do the twin basinet pack n' play in my room at first. I initially had thought maybe they would be lonely without each other but I have been reading what a SIDS risk it can be. So we now have two cribs set up and ready to go!
@tracyamber- You nudist  I LOVE IT! I am so excited that you are going to be having that little one in no time! I love your dress as a skirt...great idea! 
@SplashingPuddle- I am so glad to hear your bleeding is stopping. What a relief. I agree with @chuord I definitely find relief in ultrasounds. I think it is kind of strange with everything you have going on that they wouldn't want to check for sure. I actually didn't even know that I had a bleed until they saw it on an ultrasound. On Wednesday it looked like it was getting better. Will you see and MFM too or just your midwife?
@LittleKind- I'm glad you are feeling good about things. I hope next Wednesday goes well. Since I go in every two weeks I can't even fathom not going in for 26!! 
@kewpie80- You look great! I agree that you look low. You are really hanging in there mama!

AFM: 24 WEEKS TODAY!!!! WOOOP! :joy :joy I have been starting to look at different issues that I need to take care of at work before I have these girls and getting my maternity leave in order. I am the Clinical Director and my therapists are kind of freaking out that I will be gone since I advocate for them so much. I keep telling them I will only be gone for a few months. Right now, I really just hope to go to at least 35 weeks so I don't have to take leave that is not with my babies.


----------



## kewpie80 (Nov 24, 2010)

Milk - My bet is that you'll be the next one to "go." My BHs have definitely gotten much stronger, but there's been no change in cervix for me. I forget, did you get a cerclage? Do they pull that out at some point before labor or do they wait till you start? Sorry about all the fluid. I had that last time and it was so uncomfortable, especially in my feet. I hate that tight skin feeling. Thankfully, my swelling has been really minor for me this time. Last time, my swelling actually got worse after delivery and lasted about 2 weeks. I hope yours doesn't do that. It was quite frustrating. I'm really anxious about the birth too. I think it's normal, no matter how many times you go through it, whether it be the first time or 5th. I've delivered 3 babies so far and I've been having some panic attacks a few nights this week about it. I keep telling myself it's one rough day and then I get my babies. That seems to calm me. 1 rough day feels doable. Also, looking at newborn photos helps me. Gives me a goal to shoot for, I guess. Plus....sleeping squishies... 

toothfairy - Sorry to hear about your family's health problems. That's rough on top of everything else. Yep, things have calmed down for me, thankfully. 

adiejan - I've been wondering a lot about them being ID. I've been scrutinizing u/s pics to see if their shapes look enough alike. haha. I guess we'll see. All my kiddos so far REALLY resemble one another already, so it may be hard to tell even after they are born. There's a couple companies that will do a test and tell you. It's just over $100 for the test and we plan to do that if we can't tell just by looking. Even though the chances of having di/di IDs is decently high, it's still more likely they're not. Also, as cool as having IDs would be, I'd feel a little sad knowing that it meant we lost one of the embryos we transferred. Here's a pic of my first 2 when they were about 3-4 months old. You can see how much of a family resemblance they have as fraternals. I'm so glad your duo are looking so good. I know how risky shared placentas can be.



Ok, I'm going to post this before something eats my post and then I'll finish catching up


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

Experiencing a lot of period like cramps and shooting/pinching pains in my cervix today. Not going to lie I'm a little freaked out and wondering how I am going to handle this shooting pain for another 6 weeks. Any thoughts/advice experienced mamas?


----------



## kewpie80 (Nov 24, 2010)

@chuord - A swim in the pool would feel amazing right about now. We have an indoor pool here in town, but I'm afraid my swimsuit won't work for me and I'm too cheap to buy a maternity one for a couple weeks, but I do think the idea sounds lovely. To get the weight off my spine....heaven. Also... Cute bump!!! BHs can feel confusing in the beginning. It's hard to tell if it's really one or not. They get easier to discern the further you get.

boots - So sorry you're sick plus no help. That's got to be so tough.

@tracyamber - Your nudist comment made me lol. You're very brave.  I just feel so self conscious about my surgery scars and my skin is super translucent and you can see every vein and stretch mark. I feel kinda gross without a layer of fabric.  I do feel done on a physical level, but I'm not sure I'm mentally ready for the newborn stage quite yet. I'm nervous.

tenzinsmama - Hey there! I've missed seeing you around. I hope you can join back in in a few months! Good luck!

littlekind - I'd love to see a belly shot!

splashingpuddle - SOOOOO glad the bleeding is staying away. I hope the trend continues.

milk - I was thinking I felt like they were lower. At my last NST a few days ago, the nurse said baby A was way down there in the funnel, so maybe I'm beginning to drop already. DH says he doesn't think so, but he sees me every day and may not be able to tell. I just know it feels like he's right on top of my bladder and sometimes I have a slight "ball in my vagina" sensation.

adiejan - Congrats on 24 weeks!!! The time seems to pick up once I get past the early 20s. Your girls will be here before you know it!

Sooooo, I found a way to make personals work better since I can't ever remember what I was going to say once I got to the bottom of the ridiculously long page. I open another tab in my email, and flip tabs and then copy/paste. You'd think I would have thought of this sooner... haha


----------



## kewpie80 (Nov 24, 2010)

alivewithyou - lightning crotch... I know it well. It usually comes and goes for me lasting only a day or so at a time, so hopefully it'll ease up for you. I don't think there's much you can do for it. The period like cramps would concern me though. Are you getting them in your back too? I'd be concerned that your cervix is changing and causing the pains with the cramps. When's your next OB appt?


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

@kewpie80 - oh I sure hope this goes away for a bit lol I've had shooting pains before but not constant like this. The cramps have also slowed down and it doesn't feel like my stomach is tightening. Maybe she just turned and engaged finally? Still good movement so unless it gets worse I think I will just wait for my appointment Tuesday. Hopefully lightening crotch will get a life and go away in the mean time.. Because I can't ever hold a conversation at work right now lol.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

Tapatalk has Changed again and I'm a bit lost. @alivewithyou I had it and it comes and goes. Don't stress it mama. I know it feels uncomfortable. @kewpie80 your first two were very cute babies. @adiejan happy24 weeks!!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Wow, my phone's been gone for less than 36 hours (shipped it off to get the screen repaired, finally!), and I came back to so many posts I was sure someone else must have had a baby! Trying to read along from an old phone now via wi fi. Too much to respond to now, though, and baby is fussing. (I'm on the computer trying to make a grocery list.) Glad everyone's still gestating away. More later!


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

This is confusing from a phone. Just experimentingig_nose:


----------



## LittleKind (Feb 25, 2011)

@alivewithyou I had painful BH - get checked to make sure your cervix isn't changing, but it is possible to have painful BH contractions. Mine hurt around my belly. My real contractions, though, hurt throughout my thighs, up my butt crack, and into my back. So if they tell you your contractions are not making cervical changes, then you just have to wait for a change in the type/intensity of pain to know when they're real. @adiejan nice to see a big update from you. Congrats on 24 weeks!! I am starting to think about leave and stuff too. It is hard when you know work needs you - nice to be needed, but it also means they'll be let down a lot more because family comes first. That is always kind of tricky for me.
Kewpie, your first twins are SOOOO cute oh my goodness.
Tracy, milk - I am watching you two! stay comfy  @chuord a while ago you said it was burning hot in your part of this earth. Are you staying cool enough? Are you going to wear the same outfit for all your weekly pics? I think it is so cute when I see those  I am going to try to put one up tomorrow.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@LittleKind - I think you are really brave to not need scans like some of us  I get such a rush out of seeing them bounce around. It has been hot around here (@milk8shake have you been keeping cool?) but I'm in a house stacked with ac and he car has it too, so it's only outdoor time... I've been doing my short walks in the evenings when it's a balmy 25C. @Kewpie89 - omg lady, how are you managing those babies, looking after your twins and keeping a smile on your face? You look so happy and totally over it all at once... Re your tummy it changes so much between shots to me it looks like it is staying the same and you are shrinking by about 20% each shot  you re all baby with this little person attached. It must be very calming to know that they have gestated enough to be ok when they come out. Re the pool, can't you go in shorts and a top? Although I'm not sure it complies with bed rest.... I really like your thought of one bad day equals babies, I think I'll use that one too... Although the fact you are apprehensive about newborns is scaring me a little, as you have been through this exact thing before. @Tractamber - lol re nudist, I take ones with the top lifted each week too - just like kewpie I'm getting a bit veiny. @adiejan - woohoo congrats on 24 weeks and viability! It's a great milestone to reach  I think it's so sweet that you're worrying about how your 'girls' at work will cope without you... When you go back to work what's your plan, is dh staying home, daycare or live in help? Re cots I hadn't heard that about SIDS, we are going with two cots (upstairs) but are planning on sharing them in one (the other will be made up in case of night disaster ) downstairs will be the portacot for day time naps - so they are near the adults most of the time. @alivewithyou - ouch! Hope it relaxes and you get some days pain free! I understand the panic, last night I had digestive cramps (sometimes mine are like extremely bad period cramps, just have to stand still till they pass) freaked me right out! But has settles since.
Afm - aside from the cramping freak out yesterday I'm all good. Today I met my sister at the baby store and we ordered most things (pram, cots, change tables, portacot, bath, mattresses, and a few peripherals) still a few things to add, but great to have it out of my head and into an order.... So if I get bed rest or anything dh can go and finish it off. Then I went to the chiro, so my hips back and shoulders are now heaps better...hen onto the furniture store, we've decided on the lounge, just waiting till Monday when the factory (in Brisbane) opens to see if they sell direct. Then home for food and a rest, followed by a piece of KFC for afternoon tea - so wrong!
Hugs to everyone!
Oh and Tracy to make you feel better same gestation just nude


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@chuord you are so cute!!! And thank you for being nudie also!! Love your belly mama!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@tracyamber - thanks mama  
Ok am I a really bad mum to be constantly looking at average growth charts and wondering how soon it will be safe for them on the outside? I find by night time I'm soo uncomfortable... (Sorry guys just a rhetorical whinge, I know it's normal to be fed up) I think I just did a lot today and am feeling physically tired, mentally fired up and fed up with not being able to move into high gear and dash around.... Hats off to all of you with jobs or other children, today I had to have 3 sessions of lying down lol. @adiejan - do you get like this? I'm sort of hoping that as they grow further out from me I'll have more space - somehow I think that's false reasoning lol!


----------



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

Hi everybody. I am glad to hear everyones babies are still baking away since I left. I was gone for 3 days because I had to travel way out of town (425 km one way) for 2 appointments. I saw my GI and a maternal health specialist and I was pleasantly surprised. When I flared over x-mas I assumed they would push for a c-section. Both specialists said I could try for natural birth provided I stay healthy. My GI examined my perineum and he said it looked really healthy and so long as that area remains free of crohns then I could try. He upped my maintenance med and told me to taper my steroids over the next month. So I am going to prepare myself for childbirth.


----------



## LittleKind (Feb 25, 2011)

That's great news mountainmama!! How crazy that you have to travel that far.


----------



## Oceanspray (Nov 20, 2014)

*Great Multiples Video*

Hey All,

So many of you are carrying twins and different kinds, that I thought many of you might enjoy watching (and even learning from) this video I happened upon a while ago - it is new, from September 2014, and has all sorts of interesting facts about multiples' development while it follows three pregnancies (twin, triplet, quadruplet). It is not a hyped-up video, but more accessible-scientific. For example, they explain and show how "identical"/monozygotic twins can be girl-boy once in a while. Or how identical twins are not truly identical and why. And how common the experts consider "vanishing twin" syndrome to be (i.e., without the parents ever knowing about that other one that disappeared in the early month or two).

I had a great time watching it with my child to learn about feral development and birth, so I think some you will really enjoy it. It is long, but never stops being interesting. 

http://tinyurl.com/jwsukqb

ETA: okay, maybe not "feral" development, but "fetal"....


----------



## adiejan (Mar 3, 2013)

@chuord- yup! I definitely feel that way. In fact I often feel like a big ol baby because I just hurt. I don't talk about it I just suck It up. Oh and my nipples feel like someone attacked them with razor blades. Do yours hurt? I'm so glad I have you ladies!!
@MountainMamaGC- great news! I hope you have very minimal flares!
@Oceanspray-thanks for the video...can't wait to watch!
@kewpie80-I know I had something to say to you and I can't remember...ughhhh

I'm going to attach the minimal progress on the nursery and my 24 wk bump!!


----------



## adiejan (Mar 3, 2013)

Here is the belly


----------



## LittleKind (Feb 25, 2011)

@adiejan you look great! Love the bump and your hair. I like seeing how women dress the bump for work and you look very professional and polished - no one would know you feel big, sore, and have nipples on fire. Mine hurt too btw. Did you paint that nice chocolate color for the babies or are you designing to match what you had? The cribs and rug go well with it.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@adiejan the first picture of the nursery posted horizontal and you know I just stared at it and could not figure out what was on the walls?...... Too early for me I guess. Once I turned the pictured I could recognize and see your beautiful nursery!! And yo look great as well!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@MountainMamamc - congrats on the great review! That is great news, even better to know that your chosen providers are fully on board with your wishes and are trying to help make them happen! Makes the drive worth it right? @adiejan - lol! Why am I not surprised that you are suffering in silence  love the belly pic! It definitely looks like your girls are growing well. Can I ask how tall you are? I know lots of the mums on here are tall, I'm only 5'3" and I'm just wondering if you are in the short and no space category. I'm curious too re nursery are you working with what's there or have you been painting too? The cots look good, it makes all the difference having a place to put the babies right! It's weird but my next stress is getting a bag packed for me - I know there are so many other things to do, but I feel if I have a bag packed there won't be any surprise trips to the hospital lol. @ToothFairytobe - how's things mama? @tracyamber, @Milk8shake, @kewpie80 - any updates on you? Since you ladies are likely to go a little early and are fast reaching 'time' I'm keeping a close eye on any absences and posts  (it's helping to make my journey go faster so thanks!) @alivewithyou - you're likely to go to term right? @LittleKind - belly pic please! I'm sure you have a cute little belly going on right now!
Afm - ob appointment today, will update later (probably at least 3-4 hours from now) not expecting anything exciting... Can't remember if GD test was today, but she didn't tell me to fast lol so I didn't! These babies love breakfast!


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

@Milk8shake - love your belly pic! and no, i don't think you are a bad person if you want to stop your progesterone early. I say follow your mama instincts. 
@chuord - how did your appointment go? You can definitely tell you are starting to grow that bump.  I still have not figured out if i have had BH contractions or not&#8230; my belly definitely hardens but usually it's cause my little one is deciding to stretch out as I walk.. super awkward and uncomfortable but it doesn't feel like a tightening and releasing so who knows? Maybe i am having them and I am just clueless lol. I think i am likely to go to term/late&#8230; to be honest. I've had no complications with this little one so she will come when she is ready unless something drastically changes. I have a feeling she will be snug and secure and go late&#8230;  I check the average growth charts constantly because I wonder how big this baby is.. she feels huge lately. I did constantly check premie statistics to see how likely she was going to survive a lot though.. now not so much.
@tracyamber - I love pregnant bellies and find them to be beautiful, especially the nude ones lol. You are getting so close to being done and it seems like you still have so much energy or at least organization to get stuff done. I keep making lists and then finding reasons to lounge around instead.
@SplashingPuddle - Glad the bleeding stopped. Sorry you only heard one heart beat.. i hope you aren't too worried. 10 weeks is still pretty early.
@LittleKind - I am glad to hear your are feeling more confident now that you are past the difficult stage. The appointments definitely get a little tedious and boring in the middle of pregnancy.. now I am not looking forward to them because I know they are going to start doing cervix checks and swabs.. ha ha.
@kewpie80 - Your twins look so much alike for fraternal, they are adorable. 
@adiejan - congrats on 24 weeks! i love the nursery colors and your belly shot.  
@MountainMamaGC - happy to hear you can try for the vaginal birth that you would like.  such a relief.

Hi to everyone else, sorry if I missed anyone!

AFM: I am happy to say the lightening crotch has calmed down for the most part. last night was rough because I ate something that did not agree with me.. I was so sick and had such bad stomach pain that I thought I was going to black out. Once I was able to get rid of whatever I ate though it calmed down. Spent a lot of time working on the nursery yesterday so my legs were absolutely dead today after standing on a ladder and putting decals on the wall. Also went shopping and got some nursing bras, tanks, and an awesome robe for when i go to the hospital.. it is so soft and I love it. Today I am doing much better, just exhausted but this baby is a constant mover and has found her way back to my rib cage. Is it possible for them to drop and then come back up? Because that's how it feels. My baby shower is this weekend and I can't wait to just get through it as bad as that sounds. It is going to be a very large event and my social anxiety is not looking forward to it. I know I should just be grateful.. but I can't wait to just relax, nest, and prepare for baby and stop doing all these things because that's what I'm supposed to do. I will have to post a picture of our nursery soon as all that is left is for me to put things away and my husband just need to finish the glider.


----------



## adiejan (Mar 3, 2013)

@chuord and @LittleKind- Well...I actually painted it that color years ago when we started trying BUT I did it with my sister and two friends while drinking wine and it was a mess. So we touched it up and It looks great now. My Decorations are a pale pink, cream, and gold. I think it is going to be very pretty once we are finished. I will post my progress haha.
@chuord- I am 5'5...so pretty short. I love the differences in words between us. So is a pram a stroller? Cot is a crib?
How did the appointment go love? 
@alivewithyou-I totally get what you are saying about the shower thing. I love throwing parties for others but I hate being the main event. I hope it is fun and painless. I would love to see your nursery when you get the chance. 
@LittleKind- thanks for the sweet compliment. This was actually after a day full of shopping with my family. I am one of those weirdos that has to get fully ready everyday. Well unless it is a designated pj day haha. How is it being back at school?

Holy cow...I organized my pantry today and man-o-man am I tired. I swear it takes me twice as long to do things and i think I probably over did it a little.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Quick update - babies are still great, growing well, perfect heartbeats etc. she thinking of delivering at 37.5 or 38.5 if possible, or earlier if needed... Apparently my uterus is up to my ribs, both are currently breech but nothing in that at this stage. GD test next week sometime - eew! Anyone taking nausea meds while doing it? Did it help?


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@alivewithyou - hugs on the feeling sick yesterday, and woohoo on the lightning crotch reprieve! I don't know if they can move back up again, but if little girl is still growing then maybe she's refilling the space she dropped down from?
Wishing you a calm and relaxing shower where it doesn't go on for ages or involve you being the centre of a bunch of weird games - I know none of that appeals to you. @adiejan - that is so cute you painted the room so long ago, the colour choices sounds great - can't wait to see what it looks like finished. I'm going to put decals up, but am not repainting - everything I do to this house has only one purpose, to get it ready for resale lol. I'm still hoping that we will have moved before the twins turn one. (Probably optimistic but 3 of the four bedrooms are about 91/2 feet (2.8m) square so it's not huge. Re the terms lol yes I think they are correct - here a crib would be more of a bassinette or the smaller Moses size baskets. Cot is the full size one. Strictly speaking pram is the bed on wheels and 'pushchair' is more like a stroller... But we seem to call them all prams  re overdoing it - be careful! I had a few days like that this week and it's really exhausting.
Re my appointment, I'm feeling justified regarding my pain when she confirmed one babies head is just under my rib cage lol.


----------



## LittleKind (Feb 25, 2011)

@alivewithyou I remember that tightening from baby moving while walking. So wierd. Glad you will make it to term likely. @adiejan I prefer to fully dress most days too. It is Harder being pregnant because the sweats fit so well....rarely see a belly pic with an outfit you could wear to work and I'm having trouble dressing myself 
I am 5'3" with a really small torso and look bigger than my dates. With ds people asked if I was due any day by about 5 months and asked if it was multiples after that. He didn't drop until well into labor, he was just hanging way out front. 

Work is good but I did too much last week and had insomnia, dehydration, and bh contractions already. Don't want to go today because it's cold and snowy.


----------



## LittleKind (Feb 25, 2011)

Ok trying to do pics...one is me today (16+2 I think?) and one is me at 39+3 full term 4 days before DS was born. So, I am the same height as chuord prepare to be alarmed that this is only ONE in there. 

excuse the shy face/glasses, I am sheepish about my face online.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@LittleKind you have a cute bump!!!!!!!!!!!! Full term pic , wow ! That is how I feel like I'm looking but I am 5'7 and 1/4 am I the tallest person here???
Hello everyone!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Tracy - You're taller than me by a quarter of an inch. I'm curious if anyone else is taller. Boots is tall in my mind, but I don't know if that has any basis in reality! You're less than two weeks away now, right? It's got to be kind of nice knowing when your baby will show up.

So don't hate me, but neither of my kids was ever up in my ribs. I kept waiting for it, and Baby Yummy was ALL OVER my insides - like reaching around my side toward my spine - but never in my ribs. Both kids seemed to like to mess with my cervix, though - felt like they were clawing it with their fingernails!

I am impressed with all the well-dressed bumps. I mostly lived in SIL's hand-me-downs.

Okay, baby has a sixth sense about when Mommy is on the internet, and is grumping. (All 3 months and 14 lbs of her!) But did want to say I'm excited you aren't an automatic cesarean, Mountain Mama!


----------



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

I have a very similar bump to yours Littlekind. Similar build too except I am short.


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

Reading along but my carpal tunnel issues are making it massively difficult to do anything, let alone type. Love all the pics, and sorry to disappoint that I'm not like Violet Beaurgarde! Let me see if I can find a pic of my disgusting feet for you to be terrified by. (Ugh, I can't figure out stupid Tapatalk. No dice.)
Appt tomorrow arv to check on little guy's leg development. His movement has been super busy, so I'm hoping that means placenta is a-ok, and the leg issue stays localised.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

Hugs @Milk8shake

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@alivewithyou - retread your description of the belly tightening when you walk, that is exactly what mine feels like! Maybe mine is just babies moving too  guess we won't know until we feel what real labour is like. (If I get to feel it)
It seems a little rough that you still have so many weeks to go (compared to the others) although for us it's nice to have some 'normal' pregnancies thrown around here... @Autumnlaughing @monkeyscience how many weeks did you ladies actually deliver at? (No memory here) @LittleKind - Tracy is right your bump is soo cute, you are definitely starting to look pg. the pic of you at full term is cute too, so you stay the same size and grow a watermelon on front  it will be interesting to see if you stay the same or get bigger this time. @tracyamber - how are you holding out? @monkeyscience - I totally don't hate you the description of baby reaching around for your spine sounds equally uncomfortable! I guess there are just some benefits to being taller - one appears to be the baby has more space to explore lol. @MountainMamamc - ok spill, are you shorter than me and littlekind? I do see the odd person shorter (often slimmer lol) but it's not that often. @Milk8shake - ouch! Just keep taking care of you and just update us on you  hope that the appointment goes really well tomorrow you have to be getting close to 35 weeks now right? @kewpie80 - how are you doing. @ToothFairytobe - are you doing the anatomy scan? Any ideas on babies sex and are you going to find out? Getting very close to that time in the journey mama! @SplashingPuddle - how are you doing? Bleeding still stopped?


----------



## toothfairy2be (Nov 16, 2010)

I am just over 5'8 so I join the tall crowd! I think being tall has kept most of the bump away! There are days I look and feel huge and others that I feel tiny. Still at work nobody can tell. I wear yoga pants and a fitted t shirt or tank top under a waist length lab coat. I think the coat is just loose enough that none of my patients suspect anything unless I tell them! We have our big 20w appt on Wednesday and have decided not to find out their genders. Eek!

So good to know about the tightening just being from the babies moving while you are walking because I've been getting that too! 

LOVING everyones photos and beautiful bumps! We have some lovely mamas on here don't we!

My photo is a few days old, before prenatal yoga this past Friday when I was looking especially huge.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@toothfairy2be you are so cute and your baby bump!!! And I'm glad everything is going well.'You are taller than me... And @monkeyscience. 
Hi all @monkeyscience @Sourire and all who have delivered already do you have any advice for the countdown???? I'm soooo ready and tired and almost feel like how can I make it. And I have a scheduled time for my birth. . As of now I have 9 days left.appointment on Friday will confirm dates.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kewpie80 (Nov 24, 2010)

You guys are all so cute!

I've had to take a break from the forum for a bit. I've been having super intense panic attacks at night and I've barely been able to hold it together during the day. I came super close to panicking during my dental cleaning today. I've been working on my breathing and trying to keep myself calm. Anyway, any talk of pregnancy and birth makes it worse, so I've been kind of avoiding everything for a few days. 

And I don't want to freak anyone out that birthing is hard or anything. I felt very empowered after delivering M&L. I just have extreme claustrophobia and I've been feeling trapped and suffocated in my hugely pregnant body and then with the pre-e, I will have to be on magnesium and I'm not allowed to walk for 24 hours and have to have braces on my legs that squeeze every couple minutes. Then, if I go the c-section route, which looks like I have a 50-50 chance right now, I'm freaking a bit about not being able to feel my legs and having my arms strapped down and not being allowed to move. Though, after talking to my OB this morning, I feel a little better about the c-sec. I guess strapped down is really the wrong word for it.He said they are really quite loose and more of a reminder to stay still. I'm still a little worried about being stuck, though.

I saw my OB this morning. He says I'll make it one more week, but he doesn't think much past that given my borderline pre-e symptoms. He said it is possible to still make it to 38, but he thinks sometime next week will likely be it.

Oh, and it sounds like I'm one of the shorties. I'm barely 5'2"

Sorry about the AAM this post. I've got an appt I need to get to right now and then I'll catch up with you all when I get back.


----------



## Sourire (May 4, 2009)

Tracyamber - no advice here, I don't think I ever felt "done" with my pregnancy, I was actually hoping I'd go overdue because I wasn't ready for it to end yet. The baby was born 3 days before my due date. I wasn't that uncomfortable at the end... I had terrible nausea & vomiting in the first trimester, severe back pain in the second trimester, so the third trimester felt less bad in comparison since my back pain decreased a bit and I wasn't sick anymore. It's all relative!


----------



## toothfairy2be (Nov 16, 2010)

@Sourire I am relieved to know your back pain improved from the second trimester. I'm in pain 75% of the day at this point.


----------



## Sourire (May 4, 2009)

Yep everything I'd read indicated that back pain only gets worse as you get more pregnant so I was convinced I wouldn't survive the last few months. My back pain was horrible anytime I was sitting down and I had a sitting job... I basically had to have a heating pad in my back the entire day. I remember going out to restaurants where I didn't have my super reclined office chair and my heating pad and the pain would get so bad that I couldn't even eat  Then one day around 30 weeks I woke up and I felt way better! The pain wasn't totally gone but I felt amazing in comparison to how it had been before.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@kewpie80 I'm sorry your have been having such panic attacks. If you go the c- section birth route.,,,,,,, I don't even remember the straps which tells me they ware barley there. Sounds like you maybe have your babies soon. Maybe we'll have them the same day!!! We are bump buddies after all.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@ToothFairytobe - you look so cute and blowy in that pic, waiting all this time to be pg might have been hard work but it totally suits you... I think your bump looks definitely pg but so little and cute! I went through a phase where the bump was enough to draw attention but not big enough to be called by people lol. @kewpie80 - hugs and more hugs (in a totally staying out of your personal space way) I'm a bit that way too, when I had my head MRI years ago I got them to let dh into the room to hold my foot and I just focused on that. Your dh will be with you get him to hold your hand or face and just focus on that. Also one of our friends had 2 elective c secs (she had crones) under general anaesthetic. You could always request that option then wake up feel lighter and with two babies. You are so strong and like @Xerxella have been a rock through your whole pg, you really are going to cope. What do you normally do to relax? Maybe get someone to babysit L and M and just do what makes you happy? Bath, book, music? @Sourire - your journey sounds totally understandable considering how annoying the first two trimesters were... @tracyamber - wow mama 9 days! That's not even double digits anymore!


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

@chuord - I went to 40w 5d with Baby Yummy, and 40w 4d with my son. So almost identical gestations. 
@tracyamber - It's funny - with ds, I really never got anxious for him to show up. Despite being massively swollen and having carpal tunnel and heartburn and various other aches and pains, I was content waiting for him. I knew how to take care of him while he was on the inside, and 3rd tri seemed like a cakewalk after the first half of my pregnancy (throwing up every morning for 10+ weeks straight, and being nauseated all day). With my daughter, I was going nuts waiting for the pregnancy to end because I was so.dang.miserable. I actually had fewer overall symptoms at that point than with my son, but the pelvic pain was rough, and the nausea that never would quite go just made me ready to be done. I don't have any really good advice, other than to just take things one day at a time, and focus on stuff you'd like done before the birth. Also, remind yourself that while, yes, you're anxious to meet your baby and be done with your symptoms, it really is in baby's best interest to gestate as long as possible!
@Milk8shake - Glad you at least checked in - I was starting to wonder if your silence meant something more. Now it's my turn to harass all of you about checking in daily so we can be certain you haven't had your baby(ies) yet! Isn't it 35 weeks now??? :joy:joy:joy:joy:joy:joy:energy:energy:energy:clap:clap:clap:twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs:jumpers:jumpers:jumpers You've showed that doc, and then some! I hope everything looks perfect at your visit and you get to just keep miserably gestating along with the rest of them.  But it is awesome that you are at a point when baby should do very, very well, regardless of when he comes.
@toothfairy2be - I always want to think you are short, probably because you are so thin/light (seriously, I think I outweighed you by 20-30 lbs at my lightest, and I'm shorter than you!). But I know you've mentioned being tall in the past. I really want to know if you are having boys/girls/both! But of course, I'll find out eventually. I noticed that Carter's has been getting more and cuter gender neutral stuff lately, so hopefully you can have lots of fun things for them even before they're born. And yay for 20 weeks! I am still so deliriously happy that you've got some sticky babies at last. I think nearly all of the old BSLs have gotten sticky-pregnant at this point.Good luck with your anatomy scan. 
@kewpie80 - Sorry you have been having such a rough time.  Take whatever time and space you need, I'm sure we all understand that. You have accomplished amazing things (besides, you know, creating two new lives) these past few months, including not going entirely insane on bed rest with almost-3-year-olds. (Seriously, major kudos to all of you who did survive/are surviving bedrest - I would go nuts, even though I am like a slug when pregnant.) I'm glad the babies have been able to make it this far, and I hope they can make it a little further so they don't need any NICU time. Is the 50/50 on c-section due to the babies' presentation, or just your health issues? I'm glad you at least feel a little better about it after talking to your doc. What are the odds that these guys will show up on M&L's birthday? That would be pretty crazy to have all 4 of your kids born on the same day! (But think of how you could economize on parties!  )

Going to post before I lose this...


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Re: belly tightening - my understanding is those are BH contractions. I didn't figure that out until the very end of my pregnancy with my son. I thought it was just him not liking something I was doing (like me sitting at the computer, or in the car - always got them then. Or grocery shopping, for some reason). It would also feel to me like he'd some how concentrated all his weight into one spot, like I was pregnant with a bowling ball all of the sudden. FWIW, BH felt very little like my "real" contractions. Back labor is the devil. Which really has nothing to do with this conversation, just sayin'.
@Xerxella - I miss the days when you were on bedrest and had lots of time to post. But I hope that you are busy healing (emotionally and physically), and getting your life back together. I hope Matt is ready to come home soon!

Did anyone ever actually step up to take over the thread from Boots? I'm still not volunteering, just fishing on her behalf, as I know she's overwhelmed right now.

Speaking of, not going to attempt to tag boots, after my last epic fail, but hope you are coping all right, dear. Totally sucks about being sick and not getting to be with your babies. I can't even imagine. I hope you are getting better quickly, along with your ds.

Re: nurseries - I've never decorated a nursery. We had a one-bedroom apartment until ds was 9 months old, so obviously nothing to decorate there. This time around, we have a house, but dd is in our room, and she will be moving into ds's room (which isn't decorated, because I'm just not that kind of person) when she is old enough. It's funny, though, because I remember gray nurseries being all the rage when I was pregnant with ds - several people in my DDC were going with that color scheme, and posted lots of pictures from around the web. Well, we bought our house from people who have a daughter just a few days older than my son, and he is now in her old room, which is gray. So I guess he got the trendy color a little late in the game. 

AFM, guys, why can I not stop thinking about having another baby?? My baby is only 3 months old! I most definitely was NOT baby hungry at this point with ds. I was utterly miserable for 9 months, but somehow that has all disappeared from my memory like it never was. All I can figure is it's because dd is a much, much easier baby than her brother. And I feel guilty for liking her better for that. (It does not help ds's case that he's in the throws of terrible-two-ness!) But I think I'm also much less depressed than I was after my son, and I feel guilty that I spend so much more time happily interacting with dd than ds. On the other hand, dd routinely gets ignored while I deal with her older brother, something that never happened to him, so I think there are tradeoffs. I am really ready for my son to get back into an easier phase of existence so I can like him more. (I still love him, and I definitely wouldn't say that I LOVE dd more than him.) I miss my sweet toddler, and am anxious to get back on better terms with him. I just keep trying to remind myself that this is a phase, and to be patient. If this is not a phase, well, that's going to be very upsetting! Sorry that this is all very OT relative to this thread, but that's what's been on my mind lately.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@monkeyscience thanks for the advice, I needed that. I am in less pain too from when I had ds in 2011 but just done feeling so heavy. It's funny that you would journal about your two experiences /differences so far regarding the kiddos. I am often wondering if this baby will be a lot easier than first ds. I mean it couldn't be the same challenge... I don't think. And ds temperament is so strong ( from day one no kidding) I'm wondering if it will get easier. It's been like this for 3 years. The best part though is he is at the point of telling me he loves me all the time and it makes some behaviors more tolerable. Hummmm........ Also I think this journey of trying to have babies for so long sorta makes it a familiar and wanting desire because this makes up so much of our lives. I was wanting to ask you and others who have had babies as I and a few others will be in the same situation soon. Should we start a postpartum thread for fertility pp grads/ baby milestones? @Sourire @Milk8shake @Xerxella @iixivboots @Autumnlaughing @kewpie80 @rcr
Maybe it's silly and I think I will always post on the grad thread but when baby is born I think I may need a different support system than posting where grad preg mamas post. And then there is a whole mothering website and I feel really connected to you all . Tell me your thoughts maybe I'm being ridiculous

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

Also, on another note I don't think we really update too much about our pregnancies on the challenge thread but I did get a pm recently and I do think we need to be cautious /sensitive when posting. Remember that the fertility challenge women can stalk us here on the grad thread if they want to be updated. Okay, done being moderator

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SplashingPuddle (Jun 23, 2012)

monkeyscience: I can relate to the idea of wanting a baby while having one. I didn't even want to imagine a second until my oldest was 2. But once I had my second, within 6 weeks, I was wanting to do it again. And my pregnancies have been challenging, so it wasn't the desire to by pregnant that I craved. 

I have now not had any bleeding for 1 1/2 weeks. It feels like a miracle. I cannot wait for my 12 week ultrasound next week just to confirm that all is still OK. At my first midwife appointment, she only found one baby's heartbeat. She said it was normal though because I was only 10 weeks.


----------



## kewpie80 (Nov 24, 2010)

@tracyamber I think a PP thread would be a good idea. I'm sure a random photo here and there is no problem and of course brand new graduate babies are welcome, but I can imagine that to those just entering the "newly pregnant" phase and are still fearful of miscarriage might be upset by too much talk and pictures, especially if they're fearing for their own babies.


----------



## kewpie80 (Nov 24, 2010)

SplashingPuddle said:


> I have now not had any bleeding for 1 1/2 weeks. It feels like a miracle. I cannot wait for my 12 week ultrasound next week just to confirm that all is still OK. At my first midwife appointment, she only found one baby's heartbeat. She said it was normal though because I was only 10 weeks.


That's fantastic! I feel like my bleeding stopped around that same time for me too. Hoping for a perfect u/s next week!

Oh, and for the doppler, no one could find my 2nd baby's HB until I was around 14 weeks. Totally normal given how teensy they are and how spot on you have to angle things to pick it up.


----------



## kewpie80 (Nov 24, 2010)

monkeyscience said:


> @kewpie80 - Sorry you have been having such a rough time.  Take whatever time and space you need, I'm sure we all understand that. You have accomplished amazing things (besides, you know, creating two new lives) these past few months, including not going entirely insane on bed rest with almost-3-year-olds. (Seriously, major kudos to all of you who did survive/are surviving bedrest - I would go nuts, even though I am like a slug when pregnant.) I'm glad the babies have been able to make it this far, and I hope they can make it a little further so they don't need any NICU time. Is the 50/50 on c-section due to the babies' presentation, or just your health issues? I'm glad you at least feel a little better about it after talking to your doc. What are the odds that these guys will show up on M&L's birthday? That would be pretty crazy to have all 4 of your kids born on the same day! (But think of how you could economize on parties!  )


I really need to update my signature. Maisie and Liam had their 3rd birthday last week. We did joke about having 4 with the same birthday, but thankfully that was not in the cards.

The c-section possibility is because the babies kept going back and forth between head down and transverse breech. So, I'm mentally preparing for both and we'll just see what happens.

I actually posted about my panic attacks and c-section fears tonight on facebook cause I was just having attack after attack and the meditation was helping only as long as I was doing it. It made me feel really vulnerable, but I'm SO glad I did it. The positive response was huge and I feel completely at peace tonight for the first time in.... weeks? Everyone assured me that the curtain is not as close as it looks in pictures, that you don't hardly notice the straps, they can give you some medication to calm you right before and the babies are out before the medication reaches them. The whole thing is maybe 15-20 minutes long and there's too much happening around you for you to focus on fear too much. The anesthesiologist is inches away and will talk through the whole thing. They WANT you to have a positive experience and will help you through it (I'm using generic "you" here)

I feel soooooooo much better tonight. It's midnight and still no panicking. I'm still a little concerned about the magnesium and everything, but the alternative is potentially fatal seizures, so I'll pick being stuck for a day...

I also thought up some positive affirmations to use whether I go vaginally or not.

1) I am safe and my babies are safe. That's all that matters right now.

2) (for c-section) I have no where to be right now and it feels good to just lay and do absolutely nothing for a little while.

3) I get to meet my babies soon


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@tracyamber - that was me, I thought I had this thread open... Deleted it now
Mind you after spending time supporting them, it would have been nice if they'd mentioned it instead of getting me told off  @SplashingPuddle - great news! Looking forward to your next appointment update. @kewpie80 - love that you've found your peace, and loving the affirmations too. Especially the ones about being safe, and having nothing to do but enjoy being still - that will be a rare moment.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@chuord actually, I wasn't sure "who" it was and the message was very tasteful and vague so please don't take it personally and continue to be supportive as you always have mama!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@SplashingPuddle happy the bleeding stopped!!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tenzinsmama (Apr 30, 2011)

I love all the photos, you all look so beautiful!


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@kewpie80 - so did the terrible twos stop with their bday? Congrats on passing that milestone! @tenzinsmama - thanks! How are you doing mama? @tracyamber - how's that soap collection going?


----------



## kewpie80 (Nov 24, 2010)

My boys may be arriving in the next few hours. I will know in an hour if we need to induce or go straight to OR. I lost my 2nd pregnancy exactly 4 yrs ago at 11wks. It's an odd feeling.


----------



## tenzinsmama (Apr 30, 2011)

@Kewpie, thinking of you and the babies. If things start to happen soon for you all, I hope everything goes as smoothly as can be. Let us know what is happening when you get the chance, we are all with you in spirit!


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@ kewpie80 thinking if you. Please be strong mama!!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kewpie80 (Nov 24, 2010)

Prepping for csec now


----------



## rcr (Jul 29, 2008)

@tracyamber - I would be up for a different thread. Not that I am around much, but I do come here when I am tagged and I follow along without posting sometimes. I feel a little weird posting here because I am around so infrequently, I feel a little rude barging in, even though I was on the IVF thread like 100 times a day for 6 years.
@kewpie80 - I saw your news on FB. Good luck mama. I will be thinking of you. 
@monkeyscience - I want a baby too. I know it will never happen but that does not stop me wanting one. I am 40 now and it took me 6 years and donor embryos to conceive - yet I still hope every time we BD that I will get pregnant (infertility is our method of birth control). So you are not the only one. I think it became ingrained into my brain to want a baby after so many years of TTC, and even though I finally got her, I can't turn it off. for many many years I had imagined having three kids - that is just how I saw myself. Even now when I picture my family I sometimes picture another baby. But... not going to happen.


----------



## Oceanspray (Nov 20, 2014)

@kewpie80: I am sending you peaceful, safe and healthy birthing thoughts.... :hug *You are just fine the way you are*


----------



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

Oceanspray said:


> @kewpie80: I am sending you peaceful, safe and healthy birthing thoughts.... :hug *You are just fine the way you are*


Good luck Kewpie!!!!

Aw, Hugs rcr.


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Kewpie, hope all goes smoothly. FWIW, two of the most selfless, hard-working people I know have birthdays today, so I think it's a great day to be born!


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Yay for no more bleeding, SplashingPuddle!

Hi, @rcr! Maybe we can make a grads grad thread someday.  I do believe one more baby is in the cards for us (I'll be 31 next month, so we have time), but not until the kids are old enough to make themselves a sandwich while I lay on the couch wishing for death.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@kewpie80 you are meeting your babies soon!!!!! Excited for you

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

Good luck @kewpie80! My thoughts are with you tonight.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adiejan (Mar 3, 2013)

@kewpie80-thoughts, prayers, and calm mojo headed your way! So excited for you to meet those babies!!


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

Thinking of you, Kewpie and your precious boys. I had a feeling you would be next, but didn't think it would be today. Will be stalking for your update. Wishing you a calm and positive birth.

AFM: Appt went fine. Baby's femurs are still on the low side, and growth has slowed all around, but it's not a sharp enough drop to cause any concern or early intervention. Placenta is still okay. Section is officially booked for 3rd Feb, 38+2.


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@kewpie80 - Good luck!!!! Thinking of you and sending happy birthing vibes to you. C sections really aren't that bad.

Hey all! I follow along, but life is really super busy as you can all imagine. Like others said, I feel bad barging in and posting only about myself. Matt's still I the hospital, but we're really getting close to coming home now. I'm ready and terrified of, now, just having a newborn. A newborn is still a lot of work! For some reason I don't remember it being a big deal with my other 2, but I'm freaking myself out about it now. So, that's me now. Mostly tired and anxious to just leave this hospital and start our life with the whole family together.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@kewpie80 - hoping everything has gone well, everyone is safe and healthy and you held onto your strength and calm. Looking forward to the update. @rcr - post anytime  the infertility journey makes this whole forum so much more than just a chat, I find it hard to think of not being a part of it afterwards - it's been so much a part of my life for 2 years. Btw I'm 40 with my first two  just saying, it would be cool for you to get that miracle. @Milk8shake - great report, one of my friends was told with her first that there were issues as her femurs were so short - turns out both parents have short legs and it's just genetic... I know they're checking him for growth etc. but omg if you make it to 38.2 that would be mind blowing! @Xerxella - glad to hear you are so close to going home with Matt! We love to get your updates (that goes for everyone) never feel bad about a quick AAM to keep us updated


----------



## LittleKind (Feb 25, 2011)

I agree that @rcr @xerxella and all the moms can post aab any time. It is fun to have all stages of graduates here. Someone mentioned respect toward newly pregnant and nervous ones in grads, which is thoughtful. IN my experience, I didn't spend much time here until I was more confident anyway. I'd post but not follow closely. I think we can all stay together. I don't want to miss updates on Matt! 

Kewpie, can't wait for an update. You're strong! I know you've been anxious. You'll be on my mind until we hear back from you.

Milk so glad you've got a date chosen. Keep growing, baby!


----------



## hope4light (Feb 29, 2008)

Kewpie - thinking about you this morning, hope all went smooth and your cuddling with your babes!!

X - always thinking about you - hope you get to take Matt home soon!!

Milk - I can't believe you're so close to meeting your babe, and so much further than they ever thought you'd make it!!

HI to everyone else. Just popping in


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@LittleKind I wasn't saying we could not post after delivery. I think I was just meaning that like I might need breastfeeding support or want to complain about not having sleep or have some post p depression and feel that the pregnant mamas may not know and are in a different stage. We would still post here but maybe the hard stuff or details on another thread and you can follow ( stalk us) like we stalked you on the challenge thread and you stalked us on the grad thread. One thing I have noticed is I miss hearing about lilliana @Sourire baby and @rcr little girl and I think theyread along( I. Know they do all the time on this thread) but don't actually post until one of us has a question. But I wanna hear about their lives with the babe. I think maybe I might feel like that 3 months down the line.... So that is why I'm trying to ask these questions. I love you guys 
There have been so many fertility challenged mamas that we have lost contact with once babe is born.
Should we have a postpartum thread ? Or a stay in contact thread? Open to all ideas. Or how do we incorporate this into this graduate thread. Kewpie80 thought another thread would be a good idea.

So I was thinking another space of support! @Laggie @guppyluv @monkeyscience @lilacvioletiris @hope4light @MindlessChrissy
I just need some more opinions on if this is a good idea or not.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@kewpie80 anxiously awaiting you birth story!!!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Autumnlaughing (May 26, 2008)

I think I'm perpetually 2 days behind here! 

good luck Kewpie!!! Though I'm sure the babies are born & she's getting some rest, I hope!

I'd be open to another thread - I love you all, but I do feel a bit selfish with some of my complaints...

I delivered at 41+1, to answer a long-ago question  I wasn't any more uncomfortable (or "done") than I had been, except for the remnants of a cold. It's hard to explain that last week, though - time had sort of stopped? I just... didn't have plans. And then it was almost Thanksgiving, then we had a baby! (DH quote "Worst Thanksgiving evar." But *I* felt like I had the most to be thankful for...) . I finally bought a day planner that started awhile back & am trying to write notes.. Idk if that quote will make it in! (Honestly, my life with baby is everything I'd hoped for - so much so that it feels like a euphoria that can't possibly be sustainable.)

I've been thinking about another one, and did during my pregnancy - but it's more planning than anything. I'm already packing away the newborn stuff & some 0-3 and noting what worked for us and what didn't. DH thinks I'm mad - and I certainly couldn't do a second as alone as I'm doing this one! I might tell my mom that if she wants another grandbaby, she'll have to retire & come help me for a few months! (I don't think she's huge on baby care, but she wants an excuse to retire..)

Anyway, thinking of you all!


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@Autumnlaughing I was just thinking about you as I remember you were struggling a tiny bt after the baby was born and then we didn't hear from you.
Any personally I think you are mad for wanting another..... Ha ha isn't it funny that we're keep wanting babies after such a long struggle. I felt like this after my first and that is why I'm knocked up again but I feel like this is the last one unless we get a surrogate. We do have many frosties.
Thanks for popping in and giving your opinion in the thread question and my question of feeling done. Yeah, I guess I feel like time has stopped. But like @monkeyscience said, it better for the baby to gestate right? Hugs mama!!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@tracyamber - I do get the new thread idea and from the perspective of anyone who has had a challenged journey regardless of outcome it would be great to have a place where everyone could share... I spent over a year on the 'scenic route' thread with such a lovely bunch of ladies (including @MindlessChrissy, @toothfairy2be, @adiejan, @sherryvhkb, @lucillelove, @skj2011, @Shell77, @indie1976, @silamaria, @ even now the thread has been all but inactive for 12 months I love hearing their news... Is there a way it could be phrased as 'social' or 'companion' and postpartum? I'll be stalking from the start lol, I'm not missing any part of your journeys if I can help it. Ladies with and without babies what setup feels best? @monkeyscience, @Autumnlaughing - maybe this whole desire to get started on the next baby straight away is a combination of post partum hormones and the fact you all understand so well how long the process could be in the first place? Those that have no trouble have the luxury of waiting to think about it, I'm with you guys I see myself weighing up the concept of another not too long after birth.... Whether or not it is something I'll want to do is a whole different ball game!
Does anyone have access to Kewpies Facebook? If you do and there's an update could you share with us here? Even just to reassure all is well.


----------



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

I had a breakdown today because I thought my doctor appointment was tomorrow and it was today. I missed it. I just countdown to appointments to hear signs of life because I cant feel anything yet and I dont trust my body to do this. Most days I dont really think this is really happening. I only have to wait a week but I am so sad today. I think deep down its because I think another loss will completely break me.


----------



## toothfairy2be (Nov 16, 2010)

Thinking about you @kewpie80 and hoping at this point you are snuggling those boys and recovering yourself! Can't wait for an update!
@shesaidboom @wissa19 @gozal @Laggie @chicajones Are others we haven't heard from in ages. They were from the Infertility threads before we were all one thread. I think around the same time @hope4light had her babe. So they would all be around 2 years old now. I think a social graduates thread and not necessarily actively pregnant thread would be great! I really miss hearing the little things from all of you once the babies are here. I know a lot of that is just having a baby is time consuming (duh) but I would love to hear how everyone is faring. All of this does prove though that if you keep trying long enough that chances are you will get your baby. 
@Xerxella @Sourire and @rcr I LOVE hearing your updates even if they are just AAM. That goes for @mainebaby and @Autumnlaughing too! There are so many grads that disappear&#8230; We want you back!

Wanted to add that @SilaMarila was the tag in @chuord 's post!

Anyone else remember any old grads we could try to call out for an update??


----------



## toothfairy2be (Nov 16, 2010)

Also I will take over the thread. I am only working half days now and although I don't get on to my laptop to reply daily I am always reading up and checking in on everyone so I will get a new thread up and running. I should at least be able to take us through to the spring!


----------



## Sourire (May 4, 2009)

I would be happy to participate in a thread for those of use who have graduated from the grads thread. When I was pregnant it seemed like those who already had their babies were from a different planet, having a new baby is such a different set of experiences from being pregnant and when you're in that fragile state in the first trimester where you don't even know if you'll actually get a take-home baby it can be strange to hear about the concerns of moms with babies already out in the world.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

Oh yay!!!!! I was not being crazy!!!!!!! Great ideas everyone! I'll wait to see if others reply...... The old grads that is @toothfairy2be I think you should be the new thread keeper of this thread and spring!! You have my vote  @toothfairy2be and @chuord thanks for all those new tags. I always wanted to be part of the "scenic" thread but felt I needed to stay on the IVF..... Now just called challenged.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

@MountainMamamc - hugs on the stress! I'm sure your little one is doing really well... Hope you can find your peace until the next appointment. @toothfairy2be - thank you! You are awesome to take on the thread  re the others from the threads - I knew there were some I was missing.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@MountainMamaGC can you make another appointment and explain your anxiety??? Hugs hugs . I did that one...... No fun

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

tracyamber said:


> @MountainMamaGC can you make another appointment and explain your anxiety??? Hugs hugs . I did that one...... No fun
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I did. I have to wait a week. If I could feel any movement I would feel better but I am only 16 weeks and I was close to 20 with my daughter before I felt anything.


----------



## toothfairy2be (Nov 16, 2010)

*NEW THREAD IS POSTED*

http://www.mothering.com/forum/19-i...ged-graduates-winter-2015-a.html#post18358505

*NEW THREAD IS POSTED *


----------

